#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  دفتر حضور للأعضاء ... ممنوع الغياب

## بنت شهريار

دفتر يومى لتسجيل الحضور والغياب للأعضاء
كل عضو لازززززززززززززم ولااااااااااااااااااااااااابد
اول مايدخل المنتدى يشرفنا بإسمة الغالى
لتسجيلل حضورة
واللى مش هيحضر مخصوم منه المرتب والحوافز
ارق تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## فراشة دبي

مس

أنا موجوده

----------


## أبو تقي

مساء الورد أختــــــــاه

أنا حـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـاضر

أبو تقي

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلا ياهلا بأول حضورر


موجووووووووووووووودة


*بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## زهــــراء

حووووووووووووووووول 

أنا هنااااااااااااااااااااا يابيرو وأديني بأسجل إعجابي ..إعجابي ده ايه هأسجل حضوري الاول  :: 

زهراااااااااااء كانت هنا  :Girl (26):  

حووووووووووووووووووول

جمييييييييييييل الموضوع جدا ياماما هزهقك كل يوم  :Girl (27): 

في رعاية الله .. :Girl (25):

----------


## bedo_ic

انا موجود وبسجل حضورى واى خدمة بيرو هانم
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nour2005

انا جييييييييييييييييت 

وخفت لايتخصم من مرتبي  :: 

بجد موضوع رائع يا عبير 

ومش غريب عليكي 

اسمحيلي اسجل اعجابي 

بافكارك النيّرة 

تحيتي ليكي يا قمر 

مع ارق الامنيات

----------


## MR.Samer

NO!!!!!!! plz ma tehzifych men mourataby!!! :Girl (10):  hehehe im new in hi piro verry cool subject

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ...

أنا جيت أسجل حضور وأجري أذاكر ياماما شفتيني وأنا بسمع الكلام؟ :: 

زهراااااء موجودة  :Girl (25): 

دمتم جميعاً في حفظ الله,,  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*يا ويلكم يا ويلكم يا مليوووووووون ويلكم 
بأغلى الحبايب والاصدقاء
ايوة كداااااااااااااااااا 
الالتزام حلو بردو
دا المرتب طلع بيعمل عمايل كتير اوى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
واحلى ترحيب بسامر باشا
وخصم نص شهر مقدم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موجودددددددددددددددددددددة

بنت شهريار
*

----------


## MR.Samer

thanxxxx Verry Thanxx to piro YesssSSSSaaaaaallllllloooooooou         love you so piro

----------


## MR.Samer

hehehehe

----------


## رورو قمر

حــــــــ رورو قمر ـــــــــاضرة

----------


## sameh atiya

انا ليا شهرين مش بقبض المرتب :: 
وليا عندكوا كمان 6 شهور × 12000 دولار
يعنى يا عبير عليكى حوالى 72 الف دولار
تحبى نحولهم للمصرى ولا ايه رايك  :: 

انا جاى علشان اقول انا اهو

----------


## زهــــراء

زهراء موجودة   :Girl (28):

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اهلا يافندم انا حاضره يارب ميتخصمش من راتبى هههههههههههه 
اهلا بيكى بنت شهريار وكل حضور وانصراف وانتى طيبه 
الى لقاء

----------


## زهــــراء

موجودة أنا  :Girl (25):

----------


## نوسة

*نوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*

----------


## سعوديه وافتخر

*مرحباااااااااا

الا الرااتب 

انا هينا موجوده

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان

الله العظيم

دمتم بود*

----------


## زهــــراء

موجووووووووووودة

زهـــــــــــراء 

 :Girl (25):

----------


## أصيل12

اااااااااااااااااااااااه انا امس موجود بس نسية اسجل حظوري  ماعاد تتكرررر ارجوكم لاتخصمون علي شي عندي جمعية الشهر داهوت

اليوم مسجل حظوري

اصيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــل

----------


## بنت شهريار

*بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*

خصم سنتين ونص من مرتب احمد صلاح علشان السيرفر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا ليا شهرين مش بقبض المرتب
> وليا عندكوا كمان 6 شهور × 12000 دولار
> يعنى يا عبير عليكى حوالى 72 الف دولار
> تحبى نحولهم للمصرى ولا ايه رايك 
> 
> انا جاى علشان اقول انا اهو


مين فين ليييييييييييييييييه
12000 ليييييييييييييييييييه
مش عاوزين اثبات حضور منك ياساااااااااااااااااامح
خليك فى بيتكم واحنا هنمضى بدالك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتنا يافندم وبالدولار كمان
تحياااااااتى

----------


## زهــــراء

موجودة من ساعتين والحمد لله اتشليت بس حتى اسجل حضور وأجرررررررري اذاكر :Girl (9): 


زهـــــــــراء


 :Girl (25):

----------


## زهــــراء

موجودة أنا  :Girl (25):

----------


## بنت شهريار

هو مفيش حد بييجى هنا غير زهراء ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كلنا خصم شهر من المرتب
وانا اولكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

*بنت شهريااااااااااااااار*

----------


## أبو تقي

أنا هسلم نفسي بدون القوه 

انا حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاضر

مساء الورد

----------


## زهــــراء

> هو مفيش حد بييجى هنا غير زهراء ولا ايه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كلنا خصم شهر من المرتب
> وانا اولكم


 ::  اه ياماما مافيه غيري يسجل حضور علشان المرتب عندي مهم قوي ياماما ههههههههههههههههههه
مامااااااااااااا خليكِ جدعة واثبتي هنا لاأفتن عليكِ هههههههههههههههههههه
ليكِ عليا لو مسجلتيش حضور بكرا وبعده هأسيحلك  ::  
يلا بقى كفاية رغي 


انا موجوووووووووووودة  :Girl (25):

----------


## aynad

*ودة بيطلع امتي دة هههههههههههههههههههه
انا موجودة يا ستي 
بس متخصمييش الحوافز لكن المرتب مش مشكلة ههههههههههههههه
جاتها نيلة اللي عايزة خلف ههههههههه*

----------


## زهــــراء

شكلكم محدش عاوز مرتبه ولا ايه ؟ ::  
ماعيناااااااااااااااااا كله حيطلع عليكم بعدين هههههههههه

موجودة ياأفندم  :Girl (25):

----------


## sameh atiya

ما فيش مرتبات يا زهراء ولا حاجه
كويس يا بنت شهريار
ابقى سجليلى حضور بقى

----------


## زهــــراء

الله يبشرك بالخير ياسامح مش بتجيب غير الاخبار الحلوة  :Girl (13): 

برضه موجوووووووووووووودة حتى لو مفيش مرتب :Girl (9):

----------


## aynad

تسجيل خروج

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تسجيل خروج


احسن بردو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

*بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااار*
حضرت الساعه السادسة وخمس دقائق 
طبقا للتوقيت المحلى لبيتناااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابن البلد

ههههههههههه أنا جاي أسجل حضور
وأقول كالعادة 
أن الموضوع مكرر من قبل  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههه أنا جاي أسجل حضور
> وأقول كالعادة 
> أن الموضوع مكرر من قبل


متفرقش كتير ياجناب المدير
بس معتقدش انى شفته هنا قبل كدا
هات الرابط وتعالى الغى الموضووووووووووع

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*تسجيل حضور يا بيرووووووووووووووو*

----------


## emerald

ولا احد عمل لي حضور .. احنا لبعض يا جماعة ..  ولا بطلنا نحضر بعض  ::mm:: 

تسجيل حضور .. الراتب طار طااااااار ههههههههه

----------


## emerald

تسجيل حضور .. ماروكو  ::$:

----------


## عصام كابو

*تسجيل حضووووووووور 



كده بقى مفيش حد يوقعلى الايام اللى فاتت

 

*

----------


## زهــــراء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياايمي بس كده تؤمري انا حاسجلك في غيابك ودكتور عصام ولاتزعل بس المشكلة  على الله محدش يقفشنا :: 

وده تسجيل حضور 
زهرااااء و ايمي ودكتور عصام وسارة  
في السكرتة ياجماعة محدش يعرف ::

----------


## رورو قمر

حااااااااااااااااضرة







خاااااااااااااارجة

----------


## زهره

انا جيت بس متاخر شويه 
المره الجايه مش هتاخر

----------


## زهــــراء

جاية اسجل حضور وخروج في نفس الوقت 
زهراء 
أيمي ..د.عصام.. سارة..سامح..  ::mm::   
الان اروح اذاكر براحتي  :Girl (25):

----------


## رورو قمر

رورو حضرت

----------


## زهــــراء

موجودة أنا  :Girl (25):  والمنتدى كله موجود مفيش خصم ياماما  :Girl (9):

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وده تسجيل حضور 
> زهرااااء و ايمي ودكتور عصام وسارة


تعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى يازوزو
قفشتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
تم حضور ايمى ودكتور عصام
وخصم اسبوعين من مرتب زوزوووووووووووووووو






> حااااااااااااااااضرة
> 
> خاااااااااااااارجة


دا تزووووووووووويغ عينى عينك ياروروووووووووووووووو





> موجودة أنا  والمنتدى كله موجود مفيش خصم ياماما


محصلششششششششششششششششششش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حضررررررررررررررررررررررت

*بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## زهــــراء

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى ياماما هي دي اخرتها  يعني فوق مابجي كل يوم يتخصم من راتبي ؟ وبعدين ياشيخة مش مهم ماأنا بقبض منك مش انتِ ماما ولا هي جت عند الراتب واتبريتي مني  :: 

عموما انا هناااااااااااااا وبرضه ايمي ودكتور عصام قالتلي العصفورة انهم هنا يبقى اخصمي من راتب العصفورة  ::

----------


## زهره

انا جيت نورت البيت 
صح
هههههههههههه
رخمه

----------


## emerald

نورتييييي يا زهرة  :f: 




> تم حضور ايمى ودكتور عصام
> وخصم اسبوعين من مرتب زوزوووووووووووووووو


الدكتور عصام اهو الي اقنعني اني اعمل كده يا زوزو .. 
الحق كلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة عليه  :: 


تسجيل حضور ..  ::$:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حد يجيبلى العصفورة دددددددددددددددددددى
   

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين 
على الحاضرين  والغاليبين والعصفورة كمان



حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

*بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## emerald

حاااااااااااضرة

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيت تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

*بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## ريـم

مساء الخير !
متهيألي المغرب أذن في مصر ..
المهم، عجبني الموضوع أوي يا عبير ..
مكنتش شفته قبل كده .. 
مع الأسف، عندي ضعف حاد في جغرافيا المنتدى.. ههههههه
فأنا موجودة دلوقتي ..
و كل ما أخش هأفتكر اسجل حضوري

----------


## emerald

حضوووور^-^

----------


## زهــــراء

هنااااااااااااااااااااااا وخارجة وواخدة معايا العصفورة اللي قالتلي ان ايمي ودكتور عصام هنا كمان  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

بنت ابوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير !
> متهيألي المغرب أذن في مصر ..
> المهم، عجبني الموضوع أوي يا عبير ..
> مكنتش شفته قبل كده .. 
> مع الأسف، عندي ضعف حاد في جغرافيا المنتدى.. ههههههه
> فأنا موجودة دلوقتي ..
> و كل ما أخش هأفتكر اسجل حضوري


اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ريما القمر
نورتى دفتر الحضور ياقمر
فى انتظار اثبات حضورك يوميااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
علشان تقبضى اخر الشهر معانا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هنااااااااااااااااااااااا وخارجة وواخدة معايا العصفورة اللي قالتلي ان ايمي ودكتور عصام هنا كمان


اسكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى يازوزو
العصفورة اصطدناها واتعشينا بيها امبارح

----------


## زهــــراء

بنت البنت بنت ابوهااااااااااااااااااا حد فهم حاجة ؟ :: 
اخس حتى عصفورتي اكلتيها ؟انتِ ياأمي بطلي تاكلي في الكائنات الحية لو سمحتى هههههههههههه على فكرة العصفورة بعد ماأكلتيها روحها قالتلي ان ايمي ودكتور عصام موجودين هههههههههههههههههه
حاضرة ياأفندم

----------


## aynad

*بنت يا بت انتي يا بت انتي يا بت انتي يا جنية يا بت
تسجيل خرووووووووووووووووج*

----------


## بنت شهريار

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## نشــــوى

جود مورنينج في عينك يا عبير
تعرفي انا لو شوفتك هقطعععععععععععععك حتت صغيرة وارميكي للبط
انتي فين يا هانم ... مختفية كده فين ان شاء الله 
انا داخة اسجل حضور واديكي كلمتين في جنابك  ::

----------


## loly_h

*انـــــــا عارفــــة طبعا انى جاية متأخـــــــرة

واكيد اتخصم من مرتبـــــــى يجــــــــــى 4 جنية و43 قرش ونص

بس  ياسعادة البية المديـــــر ( بنت شهريار)

الظروف اليومين دول صعبة وكمان الموصلات زحمة




والنبى سماح المرة دى ياسعادة البيه المدير

وإن شاء الله بعد كده هتلاقينى بامضى حضور وإنصراف

وممكن اقدم رشوة صغيرة بمناسبة العيد

صنيــــــــة رقـــــــاق




كل سنه والجميع  بالف خير وسعادة

ويعيد عليكم الايام بخيـــــــــــر





حضـــــــــــــــور

...loly__h*

----------


## ريـم

حضوووور  :M:

----------


## زهــــراء

موجودة للأسف  ::

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
اكيد اكيد انا اترفدت من المنتدى خلاص 
طيب مينفعش اعمل اعاده قيد ههههههههههههه
سماح يابيرو 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## سوما

عبير..
ايه ده؟؟؟  دفتر حضور وأنا مش سجلت نفسى فيه من حد دلوقتى..!!. وانا بقول مرتبى بتخصم منه ليه.!!.؟؟؟ دلوقتى عرفت السبب انه ماليش حوافز ولا اى حاجة..!!!!معلش يا عبير .......سماح المرة دى.. :Smiley Faces 35: 
أنا جييت أهوا......
وياريت بقى تدينا العيدية بتاعتنا عشان خالص العيد قرب وعايزة الحق اجيب صواريخ.. :xmas 7: 
وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا قمر,,,,,,,  :Aaaaa40:

----------


## نشــــوى

موجودة ..

----------


## بحبك يا مصر24

الا الحوافز لالالا وبعدين تقولوا لي انتي مش داخله فالكادر لالالا
انا موجوده واشهدوا يا شعب

----------


## بنت شهريار

> جود مورنينج في عينك يا عبير
> تعرفي انا لو شوفتك هقطعععععععععععععك حتت صغيرة وارميكي للبط
> انتي فين يا هانم ... مختفية كده فين ان شاء الله 
> انا داخة اسجل حضور واديكي كلمتين في جنابك


وانا بقوووووول المورننج بتاعه مالى انهاردة
وجنابى كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
نوشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انتى مرفودة ياحبيبتى
يعنى جاية متأخر وبتزعقى كمان
وحطيتى المورننج فى عينى
وقعتك كاروهااااااااااااااااااااااااااات يا حبيبتى 
 





> وممكن اقدم رشوة صغيرة بمناسبة العيد
> 
> صنيــــــــة رقـــــــاق


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآدى الرشاوى ولا بلاش
مكافأة للولى علشان الالتزاااااااااااااام فى الحضور
ومش بتتأخر ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
نورتينا ياقمر 
ويارب دايماً معانا
ارق تحياااااااااااتى





> حضوووور


اقبضوا عليهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بتزعقى لييييييييييييييييييييييه يارييييييييييييييييييم
شكلك كدا جاية غصب عنك علشان المررررررررررتب
صفى نيتك ياريمااااااااااااااا
نورتينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




> موجودة للأسف


ايه اللى اسفة يابنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننت
مخصوم منك اسبوع انتى وايمى وكابو والعصفورة





> السلام عليكم
> اكيد اكيد انا اترفدت من المنتدى خلاص 
> طيب مينفعش اعمل اعاده قيد ههههههههههههه
> سماح يابيرو 
> تقبلى تحياتى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
امممممممممممممممم
احنا منقدرش على زعلك ابداااااااا ياغالية
مطلوب من حضرتك مبلغ 4525 جنيه مصروفات إعادة قيد
وحتى بالمرة نغير السيرفر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه





> عبير..


نحـــــــم يا حبيبتى




> ايه ده؟؟؟ دفتر حضور وأنا مش سجلت نفسى فيه من حد دلوقتى..!!. وانا بقول مرتبى بتخصم منه ليه.!!.؟؟؟ دلوقتى عرفت السبب انه ماليش حوافز ولا اى حاجة..!!!!معلش يا عبير .......سماح المرة دى..
> أنا جييت أهوا......
> وياريت بقى تدينا العيدية بتاعتنا عشان خالص العيد قرب وعايزة الحق اجيب صواريخ..
> وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا قمر,,,,,,,


هى دى نتيجة الغيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
قلتلك بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش مسمعتيش كلامى
خصم اسبوعين والعيدية كمان 
عيطى بقى هههههههههههههههههه

ولا بلاش امال هفرقع الصواريخ مع مين
اعملى حسابى بقى معاكى ياسمسم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى




> موجودة ..


منورررررررة يا قمررررررررر




> الا الحوافز لالالا وبعدين تقولوا لي انتي مش داخله فالكادر لالالا
> انا موجوده واشهدوا يا شعب


شاهدددددددددددددددددددين يافندم
وشاهد مبيشوفش حاجه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى
واهلا بوجودك معانا
ومتقلقيش خااااااااااالص 
طالما اسمممممممممك مكتوووووووووووووووب هنا
تبقى فى الكادر ونص
تحيااااااااااااااتى




بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## زهــــراء

> ايه اللى اسفة يابنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننت
> مخصوم منك اسبوع انتى وايمى وكابو والعصفورة


روحي ياشيخة تتك نيلة الاقيها منك ولا من العصفورة بلا خيبة 
من الاخر كده بصي ياماما انا جاية اخد عيديتي شئتي ام ابيتي  :: ايه حتطنشيها دي كمان؟اعملك فررررررررررح هههههههههههه
يلا اديني واقفة في اول الطابور ودي وردة ليكِ :f:  ايكش يطمر وتجيبي العيدية بس  :: 

موجوووووووودة لاسباب عيدية هههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااعة
العيديااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ووووووووووووووووووصلت
يالا كله يقف فى الطابوررررررررررررررررررررررر

القصير قدام والطويل ورااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتونى اوى
وكل سنة وانتم جميعاً بخير
عيد اضحى سعيد



دى عيديتى انا
محدددددددددش يقرب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين
بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## سوما

صباح الفل يا عبير......
أنا جييت اهوا... 
وهاقف أول واحدة كمان فى الطابور عشان اخد عيدية كبيرة شوية ...
على فكرة انا عملت حسابك فى الصواريخ ..  :xmas 7: 
وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا قمررر ..

----------


## زهــــراء

> القصير قدام والطويل ورااااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


منك لبياعين البطاطااااااااااااااا ياعبير ::p: 
 ايه ياماما ناوية توقفيني في اخر الطابور ولا ايه بانت نواياكىىىىىىىىىى ,,ولايهمني حتلاقيني واقفة في الاول برضه  ::p:  بقولك ياسوما انا حاجزة في اول الطابور ايه حنقفش على بعض كده؟ ههههههههههههههه  
مامااااااااااا تسلمي ياقمر عالعيدية ربنا يخليكِ للشعب يارب..


موجودة أنا .. :Girl (25):

----------


## ندى الايام

تسجيل حضور 

انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا اهووووووووووووووووووو
انا موجووووووووووووووودة

----------


## رورو قمر

رورو وصلت

----------


## نشــــوى

انا هنا يا اسمك ايه   ::

----------


## ريـم

أنا جييييييييييت

----------


## بنت شهريار

ناااااااااااااااااااس متثبتش حضور الا بالعين الحمرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ايووووووووووووووة كدا
يالا معايا
حاولوا تمسكوة علشان ندبحة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااار

----------


## زهــــراء

ياساتر حتى خروفك مفتري زيك  ::  

انا موجودة واستايل مونتى الجديد جايبلي حوووووووول  :Girl (25):

----------


## سوما

ازيك ياااااا عبير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واحشانى كتير يا قمر....
 وايه الخروف بتاعك ده......ماله كده ؟؟؟؟ بس غريبة ان مرسلة الCNN مش شايفته او عملت معاه حوار .....وايه اخبار الخروف اللى هربان ؟؟؟؟ دبحته ولا لسه.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا جييييت اهوا وكمان واقفة من بدرى فى الطابور عشان اخد العيدية ومعاها حتة لحمة.....

----------


## emerald

حااااااااااضرة

----------


## زهــــراء

موجووووووووووووودة  :Girl (25):

----------


## loly_h

*
إثبـــــــات  حضـــــــــــووووور

وطلب سلفـــــة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إثبـــــــات حضـــــــــــووووور


نورتينا ياقمررررررررررررررررررر




> وطلب سلفـــــة


فوووووووووووووووتى علينا بكرررررررررررررررررة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## سوما

أزيكم.......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا جييت اهوا.....ومستنية المرتب عشان العيدية خلصت خاااااااالص :xmas 7:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أزيكم.......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> انا جييت اهوا.....


صباح الفل على الناس النشييييييييييييطة





> ومستنية المرتب عشان العيدية خلصت خاااااااالص


ايه الناس اللى داخلة على طمع دى
عموما ابن البلد بيجيب المرتبات وجاى
وابقى قابلينى لو شفتى قشششششششششش صاغ
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مانوليزا

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
ana arje3t llmontada
kefkom

----------


## بنت شهريار

> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> ana arje3t llmontada
> kefkom


اهلا اهلا اهلا
حمدلله على  السلامة  مانوليزا

نورتينا مرة ثانية حبيبتى

ودا اول اثبت حضور لمانوليزا
حطوها فى دفتر المرتبات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ريـم

انا هنا 
و موجودة و مبسوطة و داخلة على دور برد لطيف جداً  :Wai:

----------


## زهــــراء

قلبي يابنتي ,,الف سلامة عليكِ ياريما  :f: 
داخلة وخارجة على طول  :Girl (25):

----------


## سوما

انا موجودة ....... ومستنية برضه  المرتب منك او من المشرف العام بتاعتنا.....
وعلى فكرة أكلة الخروف فى المسابقات عجبتنى اوى.. وجوعتنى كمان :xmas 7:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> و موجودة و مبسوطة و داخلة على دور برد لطيف جداً


[frame="14 80"]
هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتسى 
سلامتك ياريمااااااااااااااااااااااااا




> داخلة وخارجة على طول


[frame="14 80"]
اقفلى الباب وراكى يازوزو لو سمحتى




> انا موجودة ....... ومستنية برضه المرتب منك او من المشرف العام بتاعتنا.....
> وعلى فكرة أكلة الخروف فى المسابقات عجبتنى اوى.. وجوعتنى كمان


كلنااااااااااااا هذا الرجل ياسوما
ههههههههههههههههه
منك لله ايمن خطاب مجوعنا من اول يوم فى العيد
وشكلنا هنفضل جعاننين للعيد الجاى


حضورررررررررررررررر

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## عصام كابو

*حضوووووووووووور

النهارده 27 فى الشهر 

انا جيت اهوه علشان اقبض
ههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## emerald

حضووووور ........ هاتو الفلوس الي عليكو  ::p:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*وصلت المرتبات .. طابور لوسمحتم* 


كل قبض وأنتم طيبين  







بمناسبة الطابور .. ووقفتكم كده ماشاء الله عليكم وانتم مستنين المرتبات ... والبنات منورين الطابور في الأول كده ...  كنت بدور من زمان عن موضوع الطابور في حياتنا كمصريين .. ولقيت في أحد المواقع أننا من واحنا صغيرين بنقف في الطابور كل يوم الصبح ونقوول النشيد ونحيى العلم .. بس لما كبرنا واحنا في ثانوي واعدادي ابتدينا نفهم ان الطابور ده للعيال الشاطرة بس ... وللناس اللى بتيجي بدري واللي بيقوول النشيد.. بلادي بلادي بلادي لكى حبي وفؤادي .. دول العيال اللى بتذاكر كتيير وبتيجي بدري و ازاى نقول تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية .. 



بس بجد أنا وحشني الطابووور .. أنا مكنتش عايز أكلمكوا عن طابور المدرسة علشان مش كنا فاهمين حاجه خالث في الدنيا ساعتها .. بس طبعا كنت لازم ابتدي بطابور المدرسة .. لانه ده أول طابور وقفنا فيه كلنا واحنا لسه كتاكيت صغننين ... وكمان عايز أكلمكم عن الطابور في السوبر ماركت و احنا بندفع الفلوس او الطابور عند المخبز بتاع العيش اللى مصر معروفة بيه .. أو الطابور واحنا بندفع فلوس في أى خزنة  .. خزنة الكليه مثلا أو الطابور في المصالح الحكومية .. 

حتى في الشارع والعربيات ماشية .. دايما تلاقى العربيه مثلا ماشية في حارة بس بطيئة شوية  .. أول ما الحارة اللى جمبها تمشي تروح العربيات طالعة من الطابور في الحارة البطيئة ..  وتروح الحارة السريعة .. دايماً احنا بمنلتزمش بالطابور .. لاننا بنبقى دايما عايزين نخلص بسرعة .. و متخيلين انى لو وقفنا في الطابور مش هنخلص وهنقف للصبح .. 

و لو عملنا طابور .. نعمله مش مظبوط نعمله مايل كدة .. والناس اللي تيجي بعد الناس اللى واقفة في الطابور تبقي عايزة تدخل في النص  .. يااااااااه بجد اوحش حاجة الانتظار .. لكن الانتظار في طابور ممكن يكون أسهل .. عشان هتكون واقف مش خايف أن حد ياخد دورك واقف مطمن

أنا أعتقد حتى ان الواحد لما يكون الناس واقفة في طابور .. ويجي يدخل في النص ده كدة الواحد بياخد حق حد تاني جيه قبلي فأكييد ربنا ميرضاش بالظلم .. في حاجات كتيير في حياتنا بنستهون بيها لكنا ممكن تكون كبيرة وبناخد عليها سيئات اذا عملناها ..

ففعلا تبقي حاجة حلوة اوى لو اتعلمنا نقف في طابور  .. وعلمنا الاطفال من وهما الصغيرين انهم يقفوا في الطابور .. الطابور مظهر حضاري جدا ويدل على النظام .. أحنا لو التزمنا بالطابور هنرتاح أوى في حياتنا .. و هتبقى حياتنا أسهل بكتير ... 

يلا مش عاوزين وجع قلب على الصبح .. احنا ساعة اصطباحه وكل واحد على دورة في طابور المرتبات .. ومش عاوزين حد يدخل مكان حد علشان بنت شهريار موصياني أمشي بالدور .. وحسب الطااااابور ...! لحسن وربنا أقفل الخزنه وفوووووت علينا بكره يا سيد .. 

وكل واحد يا بهوات قبل ما يمشي يعد فلوسه كويس .. علشان ميرجعش يقول فلوسي ناقصه .. الحركات دي مش عليا .. ده أنا صراف خزنه صااايع ومن ش ش ش .. يعني شقاوة شباب شبرا .. آيون لتفكروني واد هيء وميء ولعب وشخاليل .. وممكن ينضحك عليه ... هـــأو .... 





صوتي معكم .... فما ضاعت مودتكــم

وما ارتضينا غير الحـب في الله عنوانا

يـا مـن نقشتم في منتدى مصـر معزتكـم

وكنتــم في قـــــــــــرار العيــن سكانـــا

سألت ربي لكم بيوم عرفات مغـفـــــرة 

وان يجمع الشمل تحت العرش اخوانــا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه :xmas 7:  ....... المرتب جه :xmas 3: 
يلا يا عبير.. المرتب جه.... تعالى ورايا انتى وكل البنات... عشان نلحق نقبض من أيمن قبل ما يقفل الخزينة.. :xmas 7: 
انا جييت اهوا وبمضى اول الحضور  :xmas 34: .... :

----------


## بنت شهريار

[url=http://up.haridy.org][/media] [url=http://up.haridy.org][/media] [url=http://up.haridy.org][/media] [url=http://up.haridy.org][/media]
وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووصلت




> حضوووووووووووور
> 
> النهارده 27 فى الشهر 
> 
> انا جيت اهوه علشان اقبض
> ههههههههههههههه


ميييييييييييييييييييييييييين
انت جيت يارمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
قصدى ياكابووووووووووووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومالو يافندم
المرتب مخصوم منه 15 يوم يا ايمن باشا
ومتنساش الحوافز مخصومة طبعا
لانه ت عدى الايام المحددة للغياب
ان ما خليتكم تخضروا كل يوووووووووووووووووووم
مبقاش انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

دكتور عصام ... تعالالى من الباب الورانى خد الحوافز
علشان خاطر رنا بس
ومتقولش لحدددددددددددددددددد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> حضووووور ........ هاتو الفلوس الي عليكو


اخر الطابور يا ايمى
من القصير للطووووووووووووووويل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> ده أنا صراف خزنه صااايع ومن ش ش ش .. يعني شقاوة شباب شبرا .. آيون لتفكروني واد هيء وميء ولعب وشخاليل .. وممكن ينضحك عليه ... هـــأو ....


هو انا عينتك صراف الخزانة من قليل
كله من الهىء والمىء دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ....... المرتب جه
> يلا يا عبير.. المرتب جه.... تعالى ورايا انتى وكل البنات... عشان نلحق نقبض من أيمن قبل ما يقفل الخزينة..
> انا جييت اهوا وبمضى اول الحضور .... :


وراااااااااااااااااااااكى ياسوما اهوووووووووووووو
انا البت اللى واقفه تالت واحدة
اللى لابسة نبيتى دى
والله شبهى وانا صغيرة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طابور طابور طابور طابور
ايمممممممممممممممممممممممممممن
انت مرفود 
اقف بقى  انت فى الطابور وخليه ينفعك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فوتوا عليا بكررررررررررررررررررررررررررة

[url=http://up.haridy.org][/media]

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين على الحاضرين والغايبين

حضرررررررررررررررررررررت

*بنت شهريار*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...7-61903969.gif

----------


## بنت شهريار

حلو اوووووووووووووووووووووووى الكلام دا
حضراتكم قبضتوا المرتب
ومحدش شاف وشكم تانى
ولا حتى امضاااااااااااااااء صغنون
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
ابقوا قابلووووووووووووووووونى ان شفتم مرتب تانى

ايممممممممممممممممممممممن

اقفل الخزنة ورجع الفلوس على بيت الحج شهريار
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حضرررررررررررررررررررت لوحدى

بنت شهريار

----------


## سوما

*صبااااااااااااااح الخير*........
 :xmas 7:  *Happy New Year*  :xmas 7: 
معلش امبارح بقى احسبيه ضمن اجازاتى..اهوا جيييت النهادرة....وبمضى الحضور..... :xmas 3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> معلش امبارح بقى احسبيه ضمن اجازاتى..اهوا جيييت النهادرة....وبمضى الحضور.....


سوما حضررررررررررررررررررررررررت

وانا كمان حضرت

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## سوما

صبااااااااح الخير ....   
انا بمضى حضور اهوا..  :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*سيادة المدير العام  .. أ / عبير * 






إشارة إلى تعليمات سعادتكم بشأن إقفال الخزينة الخاصة بالمرتبات 

وحيث أن الأعضاء قد تجاوزا الفترة المسموح بها لصرف الرواتب

وبالرجوع إلى دفتر الحضور والإنصراف الخاص بجميع الأعضاء ،


قررنا التالي : 



تم إغلاق صرف المرتبات وإعادة ما تبقى منها للحاج أبو عبير 

وعلى المتضررين اللجوء إلى القضاء العادل الديموقراطي !!

ويبقى حد يقابلني لو شاف فلوس تاني .. 

هــأو ...  ده أنا صايع ومن ش ش ش 






بيكي من غــيرك هاعـيـش
وهدفن حــبـــك في التراب
وكأني حــتــى معرفتكـيش
ولو ظلمك وصل للسحـاب
أنــا أيـمـــن خــطــــــــاب
بحـــر ألــم مـيـنـتـهــــيش
وكـمــــان أمــــير العذاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## عزة نفس

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,firebrick,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أختي الحبيبة عبير انا جيت وانا اسفه على التاخير
كنت واخده اجازه بدون مرتب ورجعتلكم تاني
والله كلكوا كلكوا كللللللللللللللكم وحشتوني
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
تقبلي حبيبتي تحيتي وارق أمنياتي الطيبه لكي ولكل
الإخوة والأخوات جميعا[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

الحبايب كلها متجمعه
صباح الفل والورد والياسمين

بمناسبة عودة اختنا الغالية عزة نفس
بعد الامتحانات ياعينى اللى كانت فيها
والله اعتقد انك انتى اللى بتمتحنى ياحبيبتى مش ابنك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قررررررررررررررنا
زيادة المرتبات بنسبة 50%





يالاااااااااااااااااا ان شالله ماحد حوش
حضرررررررررررررررررررررررت

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## بنت شهريار

سورررررررررررررى
مشاركة مكررة

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  عبير........... ياااا بيرو......... يا عبير......  :xmas 7: 
ايه الحلاوة دى؟؟؟؟؟...... 50% مرة واحدة....... هو ده الكلام يا قمر..... . :xmas 3: 
هييييييييييييييييييييييييه........ عايزين نحتفل بقى  :xmas 7: ..ولازم ولابد بعد كده نحضر كل يوم.. :xmas 4:

----------


## زهــــراء

يخليكِ للأمة ياماما  ::$:  

موجودة وبذاكر معاكم وبفكر أقوم اذاكر في حتة تانية أحسن  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عبير........... ياااا بيرو......... يا عبير...... 
> ايه الحلاوة دى؟؟؟؟؟...... 50% مرة واحدة....... هو ده الكلام يا قمر..... .
> هييييييييييييييييييييييييه........ عايزين نحتفل بقى ..ولازم ولابد بعد كده نحضر كل يوم..


نورتى سومااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صباح الفل




> يخليكِ للأمة ياماما


ويخليلنا سعد زغلول يا اوختى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه




> موجودة وبذاكر معاكم وبفكر أقوم اذاكر في حتة تانية أحسن


امشى يابنت من هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على مكتبك اتفضلى ذاكرى
وتعالى نسمعلك هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الفل ياقمرات

----------


## bedo_ic

انا جيت عرفت انى متاخد غيااااااااااااااااااااااب
معلهش اخر مرة اهه وانا جيت صباح الخيرااااااااااااااااااات
بيرووووووووووووووو تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## emerald

اللــــه 50% مرة وحدة.. شكلي انا حأستقر في الصفحة دي  :: 

يبقى خلاص انا حضرت وحضرت وثم حضرت .^-^

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

طيب ال 50% دي تنطبق على اللي دخلوا  المنتدى بعد القرار .. و لا هنبتدي السلم الوظيفي تاني م الأول .. يا نهار أبيض .. دا أقل عضو فيكم عنده 500 مشاركة .. بلاش 50%  خلوها 30.. والا  اقول لكم ....  يكفيني تواجدي بينكم 

فين  الدفتر ........  :New Smile L:

----------


## emerald

تسجيل حضور

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أسعد الله مساءكم  بكل الخير

----------


## سوما

كل سنة والناس اللى بتمضى كلهم طيبين....... ويارب عام هجرى مبارك وسعيد..  :f2: 
انا موجودة اهوا........

----------


## ريـم

موجودة

----------


## taro2a1

أنا جيت، معلش بقة اتاخرت عليكم، إنتم عارفين المواصلات والزحمة

----------


## emerald

حاضرة ....

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

موجود

----------


## emerald

هنااااااا...

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

الحمد لله ... لحقت قبل الساعة ما  تقلب  ::

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

تمام يافندم م م م م

----------


## ريـم

موجودة

----------


## معزوز عامر

من فلسطين احلى واجمل مساء الكم جميعا    ارجو منكم ان تساعدوني في تنزيل لعبة الشطرنج  ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## معزوز عامر

اللهم  مصلي وسلم على حبيب الحق    وسيد الكون محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم

----------


## زيد الاردن

اناااااااااااااااااا هنااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

موجود من أول النهار.. كفاية متسجل غياب  امبارح  ::

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.......
موجودة اهوا......بس غريبة ان عبير مش موجودة....... انتى فين يا عبير؟؟؟؟

----------


## الشاعر نور

صباح الخير ...
صباح الخير...
صباح الخيررررررررررر .. >>>>> يشتغل في الاوبرا

يا ناس يا عسل.... الشاعر نور وصل...

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
صباح الفل
صباح الفل
صباح الفل
ياهلاااااااااااا بالحضور الجديد
والناس الجميلة المنتظمة فى الحضور سوماااااااااا

خصم اسبوع غياب من بنت شهريار


حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

*بنت شهريار*

----------


## سوما

صباح الفل يا عبير..... اخر مرة غياب ..بس ايه الفاكهة الحلوة دى.... 
سوما موجودة ... :xmas 2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل سومااااااااااااااااا الجميلة
انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت
بنت شهرياااااااااااااااار
ان ان ان

----------


## سوما

مساء النور يا عبير...... كل ده تاخير؟؟؟؟؟؟ كنتى فين بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :xmas 34: 
تعرفى بجد يا عبير... بحب أدخل هنا عشان اطمئن عليكى يا قمر.....  :xmas 7: 
موجودة معاكى... :f:   :xmas 10:

----------


## shaymaa atef

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده أول موقع أشارك فيه و أرجو مساعدتى

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  صبااااااااح الفل....... موجودة  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل يا بنوتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ده أول موقع أشارك فيه و أرجو مساعدتى


اهلا بيكى شيماء معانا
نورتينا حبيبتى
واى سؤال او استفسار انا تحت امرك




> صبااااااااح الفل....... موجودة


صباح الياسميييييييييييييييييييييين ياقمر

حضرررررررررررررررررررررت
انا
انا
انا
انا
انا
انا
*بنت شهرياااااااااااااااار*

----------


## alias

معليش أنا أول مرة أشارك في الموضوع ده أصل مكنتش ملحظوا أو اخد بالي مع إحترامي لموضوعك الرائع ده 
ده أنا فلست خلاص عمال يتخصم مني معليش 
طيب أنا أهو سمحيني يا أختي  بنت شهريار

----------


## alias

أه نسيت أرحب بالعضوا الجديد سلملم يا رب تعجبك الأقامة
يا شوشو( شيووم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> معليش أنا أول مرة أشارك في الموضوع ده أصل مكنتش ملحظوا أو اخد بالي مع إحترامي لموضوعك الرائع ده 
> ده أنا فلست خلاص عمال يتخصم مني معليش 
> طيب أنا أهو سمحيني يا أختي بنت شهريار


سماح المرة دى يافندم ولا يهمك
نحسب من اول الشهر
نورتينااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## alias

الطيبة عادتك خلاص يا فندم كلامك اوامر 
تأمري بحاجة تنية

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت

*بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## omferas

حبيت اصبح عليكم
وصباحكم عسل وهنا
يعني ليه مابتسالوا عن اختكم السوريه؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربي يسعدكم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حبيت اصبح عليكم
> وصباحكم عسل وهنا
> يعني ليه مابتسالوا عن اختكم السوريه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربي يسعدكم


ياااااااااااااصباح الفل والياسمين 
ياهلا بأم فراس الغالية
وباهل سوريا كلهم
معلش يافندم الدفتر لسه جديد
اثبتى حضور معانا كل يوم علشان تقبضى مرتب اخر الشهررررررررررررررررر
تحياتى اليكِ

سومااااااااااااااااااااا
اين انتى
عندك تأخير ساعه ياقمررررررررررررر
فينك !!

----------


## ahmed faker

[frame="15 10"]السلام  والرحمة عليكم جميعا .
اخيكم جديد فى المنتدى 
ارجو قبولى معكم  :xmas 7: 
 احمد من ام الدنيا[/frame]

----------


## سوما

> سومااااااااااااااااااااا
> اين انتى
> عندك تأخير ساعه ياقمررررررررررررر
> فينك !!


صباح الفل.... انا جييت اهوا......معلش الشغل بقى..... :xmas 34:

----------


## alias

بمسي عليكم يا ابناء مصر
انا موجدة وإلي بعدي موجود كمان

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.....
موجودة وبردانة كمان اوى..... بس فين عبير..وبقية الناس؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريـم

حضور...

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييت

انا حضررررررررررررررررررررت

انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

نورتوا يا شبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## عصام كابو

*وسع يا جدع انت و هو

حضووووووووووور

*

----------


## عزة نفس

*بيروووووووووووو حبيبتي انا جيت
ياحبيبتي موش هتاخر تاني انتي عارفه
المواصلات وفين وفين لما لقيت طيارة توقفلي ياساتر
وحشتيني يابيرو وسامحيني الهوت فصل واحنابتكلم وعلق
ابن الايه مبقاش هوتميل بقا كولد ميل بجد
بس سيبك انتي وحشتيني موووووووووووووت
كلكوا كلكوا كلوا وحشتوني
اختك عبير*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وسع يا جدع انت و هو
> 
> حضووووووووووور


   

كابو ووووووووووووووووووووصل
صباح الفل يافندم




> بيروووووووووووو حبيبتي انا جيت
> ياحبيبتي موش هتاخر تاني انتي عارفه
> المواصلات وفين وفين لما لقيت طيارة توقفلي ياساتر
> وحشتيني يابيرو وسامحيني الهوت فصل واحنابتكلم وعلق
> ابن الايه مبقاش هوتميل بقا كولد ميل بجد
> بس سيبك انتي وحشتيني موووووووووووووت
> كلكوا كلكوا كلوا وحشتوني
> اختك عبير


كولد بسسسسسسسسسس
لا وبيفصل فى اوقات رخممممممممممممة
نورتى ياقمر
وبعدين ايه اختك دى !!
انتى نسيتى يابننننننننننننننننننننننننننت
بأمارة الشااااااااااااااااااااااى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح العسل حبيبتى

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
بررررم بررررم تيراراراراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير...... تسجيل حضور............

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير...... تسجيل حضور............


ياقهلا ياقهلا
ياصباح الياسمين

----------


## عصام كابو

> كابو ووووووووووووووووووووصل
> صباح الفل يافندم
> 
> حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
> بررررم بررررم تيراراراراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااار



*
هههههههههههههههه

صباح النور يا كابيرة


حضووووووووور تاااااااااااانى
*

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (25):  :Girl (25):  :Girl (25):  :Girl (25):

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير..... عبير مش موجودة ليه؟؟؟؟  أن شاء الله تكونى بخير..

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح النور يا كابيرة


كتكووووووووووووووووووووووت طخوووووووووووووووووووووووة
ال كابيرة ال
دى اخرتها ياكابووووووووووووووووووو




> صباح الخير..... عبير مش موجودة ليه؟؟؟؟ أن شاء الله تكونى بخير


صباح الفل ياقمراية
انا جيت انا جيت انا جيت
بخير الحمدلله حبيبتى
يوم سعيد موفق عليا جميعا ان شاء الله

حضررررررررررررررررررررت

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
كتكوت ابو اللييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
اللى بيمشى فى الكفررررررررررررررررررررررررر
بيمبرومبوا المثل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حضوررررررررررررررر
وانصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## amak_77

نفسي اعرف مين بيرومبو ده

تواجد وحضور اهوه 
يارب ما امشي بقي

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.... عاملين ايه فى البرد ده؟.؟؟؟  وكمان البرق والرعد والمطر..
تسجيل حضور قبل زحمة الشغل اهوا..... موجودة ..... :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نفسي اعرف مين بيرومبو ده


دا كتكوووووووووووووووووووت ابو اللييييييييييييييييييييييييل يا اماك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حتى اسأل الكابيرررررررررررررة




> تواجد وحضور اهوه 
> يارب ما امشي بقي


اقبضوا عليه علشان ميمشيش تاااااااااااااااااااااانى




> صباح الخير.... عاملين ايه فى البرد ده؟.؟؟؟


برررررررررررررررررد
تللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللج
قربت اتجمد
صوابع ايدى ورجلى مش حسة بيهم




> تسجيل حضور قبل زحمة الشغل اهوا..... موجودة .....


نورتى ياقمررررررررررررررررررررررر

حضورررررررررررررررررررر من بدرى اهوووووووووووووووو

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااار

تحياااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## سوما

صباح النصر ....... ومبرووووك لمصر........  :xmas 7: 
موجودة اهوا يا أهالى منتدى أبناء مصر........  :xmas 7:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح النصر ....... ومبرووووك لمصر


   
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

حضرررررررررررررررررررت
بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## نوسة

* نوســــــــــــــــــــــــــة*

----------


## زهــــراء

زهــــراء

----------


## بنت شهريار

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااار

الدنيا برد برد برررررررررررررررررد

صباح الفل

----------


## bedo_ic

الجو ربيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــع
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الجو ربيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــع
> بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


محصلشششششششششششششششششششش

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير......
موجودة...... وبردانة جداااااا مع ان الجو مش برد زى اليومين اللى فاتوا بس مش عارفة بردااااااااانة اوى كده ليه؟؟؟  :xmas 3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضورررررررررررررررررررررررت 

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااار

----------


## ريـم

حضووووور

----------


## معزوز عامر

مساء الخير انا من فلسطين ولسه ما حد رحب بي فانا بقوال الكم احلى واجمل مساء مني الكم جميعا

----------


## سوما

صباح المطر......  :xmas 7: 
موجودة اهوا......و عبير فين؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح المطر...... 
> موجودة اهوا......و عبير فين؟؟؟؟


صباح البررررررررررررررررد
انا هنا ياقمراااااااااااااااااااية
وحشتينى اوى

حضورررررررررررررررر
بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضورررررررررررررررررررررررر

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

اين الموظفة الجميلة الملتزززززززززمة سوماااااااااااااا

----------


## nour2005

حضووووووووور
صباحك فل وورد  عبير 
وكل المشتركين في الموضوع الرائع ده 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح النور نووووووووووووووووور الغالية
نورتينا جدا جدا جدا ياقمر
يوم سعيد ان شاء الله
مزوغه من المدرسة ولا اااااااااااااااااااايه 
صباح الفل حبيبتى

----------


## nour2005

> صباح النور نووووووووووووووووور الغالية
> نورتينا جدا جدا جدا ياقمر
> يوم سعيد ان شاء الله
> مزوغه من المدرسة ولا اااااااااااااااااااايه 
> صباح الفل حبيبتى


لا مزوّغة ولا حاجة يا قمر  :xmas 3: 
اجازتنا الاسبوعية يومين 
الجمعة والاحد 
يوم سعيد عليكي يا احلى بيرو

----------


## سوما

> اين الموظفة الجميلة الملتزززززززززمة سوماااااااااااااا


حضرت... اهوااا..... ومبروووووووك لمصر....... :xmas 7:

----------


## بنت شهريار

جيت جيت جيت 
الجو برررررررررررررررررررررد

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## nour2005

وانا جيييييييييت 
والبرد جاي يوم الثلاثاء  :xmas 39: 
جاية موجة جديدة يمكن من سيبيريا  :xmas 10:

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير......... صباح الفل.......... صباح الحب..
موجودة اهوا.. وبردانة اوى يا عبير..

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين نور وسوما
الموجه جاية على فين بالظبط يانورررررررررررررر
حدى لو سمحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى

----------


## عصام كابو

*حضووووووووووووور

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

منوووووووووووووووووور يادكتور

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررت انا كمان
صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
بنت شهريااااااااااااار

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الماسنجرات مش بتفتح
دا عند الكل ولا انا بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.....
ازيك يا عبير؟؟؟؟ ان شاء الله تكونى بخير..
الهوت ميل مش بفتح معايا والياهو تقيل اوى.. النت فيه تقل جامد عشان فيه مشكلة فى الكابلات اللى فى البحر المتوسط حسب ما عرفت...وكمان المنتدى مش بفتح مع ناس كتير عشان السيرفر الجديد.... :xmas 34:

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير
...... موجودة اهوا.. فين بقية الناس؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا هنا
هنا هوووووووووووووووووو

صباح الفل ياسمسمة
حضررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## ندى الايام

مساء الخيرات على احلى بنات
نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مي مؤمن

*هلا يا أحلى بنوتات 
مساء زي الفل على الكل*

----------


## زهــــراء

يامساء العصابات  :Girl (13): 
منورين يابنات ..انا هنااااااااااا  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

:518: 
أبلة أبلة أنا ديت

هى حصة الرقث ابتدت و لا لثة
 :Dance3: 

جايب لك بوكيه ولد "ورد يعنى" بث دميل قوى

 :Gif Palacero39: 

بالنحل بتاعه عثان العثل

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير على كل الأعضاء والعصابة كمان والناس كلها..

----------


## بنت شهريار

حبايبى الحلوووووووووووووووين

صباح الفل
صباح الورد
صباح الياسميييييييييييييين
على اجمل البنوتات المنورين 
يارب دائما متجمعين

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

بنت ابوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم
أختي الفاضلة بنت شهريار
الفكرة جميلة، وأتمنى لو أستطيع المداومة عليها...
لكن يا بنتي أنا راجل عجوز من سن والدك (مش حنقول مقامه... إحنا فين وشهريار فين)... والعضمة كبرت... وعلى ما الواحد بيتمشى بين القاعات بيكون النفس اتقطع... غير بقى الخواجة "إلزهايمر" اللي غاوي يستنى لحد ما اوصل باب القاعة ويقوم "مبرشت" عليّ... ألاقي نفسي باسأل: هو انا كنت جاي هنا ليه؟
ممكن استسمحك أمضي النهاردا للأربعين سنة القادمة؟ وأوعدك بشرف الكشافة إني أجتهد لأواظب على الحضور بقد ما السيد إلزهايمر يسمح لي.
مع أرق تحياتي،
هه... حا تيجي... هه... أيوه.. أيمن... أيمن رشدي (هذا اسمي حسب ما أتذكر)

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أبلة أبلة أنا ديت
> 
> هى حصة الرقث ابتدت و لا لثة
> 
> 
> جايب لك بوكيه ولد "ورد يعنى" بث دميل قوى


الله الله الله
ورد ونحل 
انا هاخد الوردة وخلى ليك انت النحل ياكيميائى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندى حساسية منه 

صباح الفل يافندم
نورتنااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الفاضلة بنت شهريار
> الفكرة جميلة، وأتمنى لو أستطيع المداومة عليها...
> لكن يا بنتي أنا راجل عجوز من سن والدك (مش حنقول مقامه... إحنا فين وشهريار فين)... والعضمة كبرت... وعلى ما الواحد بيتمشى بين القاعات بيكون النفس اتقطع... غير بقى الخواجة "إلزهايمر" اللي غاوي يستنى لحد ما اوصل باب القاعة ويقوم "مبرشت" عليّ... ألاقي نفسي باسأل: هو انا كنت جاي هنا ليه؟
> ممكن استسمحك أمضي النهاردا للأربعين سنة القادمة؟ وأوعدك بشرف الكشافة إني أجتهد لأواظب على الحضور بقد ما السيد إلزهايمر يسمح لي.
> مع أرق تحياتي،
> هه... حا تيجي... هه... أيوه.. أيمن... أيمن رشدي (هذا اسمي حسب ما أتذكر)


يادى النور يادى النور
استاذ ايمن عندنا 
يامرحبا يامرحبا
تاكسى مرسيدس هنا ياجماعه علشان استاذ ايمن
وخضرتك خليك قاعد مرتاااااااااااااااااح والقاعات هتوصل لحضرتك فى الاعلام البريدى
والله مانت قايم يافندم

المهم الالتزااااااااااااام والحضورررررررررررررر الدائم
علشان ربنا يكرمنا ونقبض بس اخر الشهر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الورد اخى الفاضل

----------


## زهــــراء

عسل وربنا ياعبير  :: ..وحشتينييييييييييييييييييييي  :f: 


آي آآآآآآآآم هييييييييييييييييير .. :Girl (13):

----------


## ولد القويعية

انـــــــــــــــــــــا مـــــــــــــــــــوجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـود

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

حضرت ولم أجدكم... إيه الحركات دي بقى؟
آه، لازم بتصلوا الفجر، ما هو فيه فرق توقيت بين القاعات.
مع أرق تحياتي،
أيمن رشدي

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير....... 
ومبروووووووك التأهل للمربع الذهبى للبطولة الأفريقية..  :xmas 7:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صـــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  ح الـــــــــــــــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــ  ــــل

ايام هيرررررررررررررررر توووووووووووووو زوزوووووووووووووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الورد والفل والياسمين

ولد القويقعة .. اهلا ومرحبا بك معنا
نتمنى تواجدك الدائم

استاذ ايمن .. نحن هناااااااااااااااااااااا
معلش فرق توقيت على ماجينا من فك التكشيرة وعدينا على القاعه العامة 
لقيناها زحمة اوى
نزلنا على المسابقات 
اخدت اول قشرة موز زحلقتنى وجيت هنا جرى هههههههههههههههههههههههه

سمسمة الجميلة ... صباح الورد ياقمراية باينك غاوية ماتشات اوووووووووووووى
وجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## عزة نفس

عدناااااااااااااااااا
انا كيت واثفه على التاخير عشان الي بالي بالك انا خلثت المامورية 
وكلو نايم في العسل نوم والعمليه في النملية كلو تمام ياريثة
اي اوامر تاني ههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتيني يابيرو وكلكوا كلكوا وحشتوني مووووووووووووووووووت
موث هتأخل تاني بث تخلث المأموليه الي قولتلك عليها 
والجح حنا تاني بث متثيحيليث والنبي 
انا اختك حبيبتك هه هه؟؟؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا جيت أهه يا أستاذة... كح كح...
فين المكان المخصص لمن هم في سني؟ كح كح... 
يعني فين غرفة الإنعاش؟

مع أرق تحياتي،
أيمن رشدي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عدناااااااااااااااااا
> انا كيت واثفه على التاخير عشان الي بالي بالك انا خلثت المامورية 
> وكلو نايم في العسل نوم والعمليه في النملية كلو تمام ياريثة
> اي اوامر تاني ههههههههههههههههههه
> وحشتيني يابيرو وكلكوا كلكوا وحشتوني مووووووووووووووووووت
> موث هتأخل تاني بث تخلث المأموليه الي قولتلك عليها 
> والجح حنا تاني بث متثيحيليث والنبي 
> انا اختك حبيبتك هه هه؟؟؟


اقبضوا عليهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ولا عسل ولا بصل
مش انا عطيتك السر وقلتلى تعملى ايه فى العفارررررررررريت علشان تنصرف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

غياب تانى لننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن اقبل 
وكله مخصوم من المرتب والباقى هياخدوة العيال

يالا سماح المرة دى
برااااااااااااااااااااائة ياجميل
تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## سوما

> سمسمة الجميلة ... صباح الورد ياقمراية باينك غاوية ماتشات اوووووووووووووى
> وجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


صباااااااح الأجوان يااااااا بنت شهريار .. انا بسخن اوى وواقفة على خط النص عشان انزل المااااااتش..
ههههههههه......يعنى صباح الخير.. يا عبير....انا موجودة اهوا..

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا جيت أهه يا أستاذة... كح كح...
> فين المكان المخصص لمن هم في سني؟ كح كح... 
> يعني فين غرفة الإنعاش؟
> 
> مع أرق تحياتي،
> أيمن رشدي


كوباية ميا بسرررررررررررررررررررررعه يابنات
الف سلامة يا استاذ ايمن
يافندم خد تاكسى بلاش تيجى من قاعة لقاعة مشى
تاكسى المنتدى تحت امررررررررررررررك يافندم
نوررررررررررررررررررررتنا

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

بنت ابوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباااااااح الأجوان يااااااا بنت شهريار .. انا بسخن اوى وواقفة على خط النص عشان انزل المااااااتش..
> ههههههههه......يعنى صباح الخير.. يا عبير....انا موجودة اهوا..


وهيشوط وهيشوط وهيشوط وجوووووووووووووووووووووووووون
والكورة مع سوما وتاخدها عزة نفس
واستاذ ايمن واقف فى الجون ومتعصب جدا
والحكم ابن البلد مطلع الكارت الاصفر 
باين عينة على الكورة وعاوز يلعب شوية بيها
ومن عزة نفس تروح لعبيرررررررررررررر
وعبير تعطيها لسوماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
وتشوط سوما
تشوط تشوط وجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

تبقى سوما حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
نورتى ياقمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## alias

تسدئي المنتدى كلوا منور بيكي بجد يعني

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تسدئي المنتدى كلوا منور بيكي بجد يعني


ياويلكم ياويلكم
اهلا بالقمر الاسكندرانى
نورتينا الياس
عاوزينك هنا كل يوووووووووووووووووووم
علشان تقبضى معانا اخر الشهر
تحيااااااااااااااااااتى ياجميلة

----------


## alias

كلو تمام يا فندم القصر متحضر والاكل متحضر وفرشنا السجاد الاحمر مستنين القمر يجي 
يلا كلوا يوسع  كلوكلو قمر المنتدى جاء بنت شهريار
بس إسمك الحقيقي إه بس عادي لو مش عيزة تقولي عادي حرية شخصية

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بس إسمك الحقيقي إه بس عادي لو مش عيزة تقولي عادي حرية شخصية


معقوووووووووووووووووووول
اعتقد المنتديات اللى جمبنا عرفت اسمى يا الياس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا علشان انتى مش بتشاركى معانا كتيرررررررررررررررررر
وعليكى وعلى الحضور الدااااااااااااااااائم
نورتينا حبيبتى
بنت شهريار
بنت ابوها
عبيررررررررررررر
اختارى اللى يعجببببببببببببببببببببببببببك
تحياتى  اليكِ

----------


## alias

[quote=بنت شهريار;959186]معقوووووووووووووووووووول
دا علشان انتى مش بتشاركى معانا كتيرررررررررررررررررر              
مش زمبي والله  الثانوي لازملها وقت إنت عرفه ومجربة اكيد ححاول علشان خاطر عيونك   تقريبا بقعد في اليوم 7واكتر في الاجازة بقسمها  يعني متفرقه و4 سعات في المدارس وغير كده  تدريبات المنتخب إمتى حلاقي وقت



بنت شهريار
بنت ابوها
عبيررررررررررررر
اختارى اللى يعجببببببببببببببببببببببببببك
لا كلوا حلوا وجميل

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا جيت يا اخواننا...ببركة دعا الوالدين والحمد لله...

بس يا بنت شهريار اللي انتي كاتباه امبارح دا ما عادش ينفع...

إزاي يعني أقف في الجون، واتعصب؟

أنا يا بنتي يا اقف... يا اتعصب... إنما الاتنين مع بعض دا كتير قوي.

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل على الغاليين والغاليات
يوم سعيد علينا جميعاً ياررررررررررررررررررب

ربنا معاكى حبيبتى
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله





> وغير كده تدريبات المنتخب إمتى حلاقي وقت


واااااااااااااااااات
لا افهم دى يا الياس
الموضوع كدا عاوز قعدة
احكيلى يمكن اجى ادرب معاكى




> أنا جيت يا اخواننا...ببركة دعا الوالدين والحمد لله...
> 
> بس يا بنت شهريار اللي انتي كاتباه امبارح دا ما عادش ينفع...
> 
> إزاي يعني أقف في الجون، واتعصب؟
> 
> أنا يا بنتي يا اقف... يا اتعصب... إنما الاتنين مع بعض دا كتير قوي


الف حمدلله على السلامة استاذ ايمن
نورت الدفتررررررررررررررر
وبعدين حضرتك ادها وادور
كنت واقف جون ومتعصب وشفتك انا وانت بتلاعب حكم الملعب ابن البلد
لما اخد الكورة من سوماااااااااااااااا

اين انتى ياسوماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

حضرررررررررررررررررررررت
بنت شهريار

----------


## سوما

Good Afternoon  :xmas 1:  ازيكم يا فريق....؟؟؟ النهادرة الماتش بأذن الله...... :xmas 34: 



> اين انتى ياسوماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


كنت مشغولة معلش فى الشغل..موجودة اهوا .....اخيرااااااا جيييييييييت.......... :xmas 7:

----------


## ندى الايام

لقد اتيت
مساء الهنا والسعادة عليكم جميعا

----------


## alias

[QUOTE=بنت شهريار;959365][COLOR="Magenta"]
[FONT="Tahoma"]

[




واااااااااااااااااات
لا افهم دى يا الياس
الموضوع كدا عاوز قعدة
احكيلى يمكن اجى ادرب معاكى




 على عيني النادي منور بيكي  لو على الحجز  وكده فلا داعي إحنا  حنيجي نعسكر عندكو في القاهر وبتحديد في بور سعيد

----------


## بنت شهريار

سوماااااااااااا .. نورتى ياقمرررررررررررررر

ندى .. لقد اسعدنا وجودك ابقى تعالى كل يووووووووووم

الياس .. بورسعيد تنور ياقمررررررررررررررررررر


انا جيت تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااار

----------


## زهــــراء

موجودة أنا  :Girl (25):

----------


## بنت شهريار

> موجودة أنا


منورة انتى
ويارررررررررررررررررريت تقومى تذاكرى بقى
همضى بدالك انا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الساعة 12 و44 دقيقة صباح الجمعة ... نحن أول الحضور والمباركين لفوز مصر على ساحل العاج....وبإذن الله دائما.....

ما انا حتى الواد غتوت جبته من قفاه... وحانغني ونرقص للصبح...

حلوة يا مصر... تري بي تت تي... ويا ما احلا النصر... تري بي تت تي
حلوة يا مصر... تري بي تت تي... ويا ما احلا النصر... تري بي تت تي
حلوة يا مصر... تري بي تت تي... ويا ما احلا النصر... تري بي تت تي
حلوة يا مصر... تري بي تت تي... ويا ما احلا النصر... تري بي تت تي

(نأسف لقطع الإرسال فقد تم نقل كلا المحتفلين إلى مستشفى الأمراض العقلية... واحد لأنه جاله صدمة من قلة الأخبار السعيدة في بلده، والتاني لأنه قفش نفسه ... بيضحك).

بس ولا يهمكوا يا شباب...كملوا...

حلوة يا مصر... تري بي تت تي... ويا ما احلا النصر... تري بي تت تي
حلوة يا مصر... تري بي تت تي... ويا ما احلا النصر... تري بي تت تي
حلوة يا مصر... تري بي تت تي... ويا ما احلا النصر... تري بي تت تي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

سلامو عليكوا...

إيه دا؟ الدنيا مهوية هنا كدا ليه؟

الساعة 10 إلا تلت ولسة ما حدش جه؟

أصل الجماعة بتوع الإسعاف رجعوني على هنا قلت فرصة آخد نفسي...

يادوب حاريح يومين تلاتة عندكوا واقوم فريرة أشوف مصالحي. زمان بتاع الحقن مستنيني، واهه بالمرة يقيس لي الضغط والسكر ويعمل لي كشف نظارة، ويغير ع الجبيرة اللي على رجلي وبطارية السماعة، ويقرص شوية على السنة اللي طالعة من الطقم دي.

امال...مش برضه الواحد لازم يهتم بصحته قبل ما تبتدي تتعب؟

----------


## the_chemist

الست الريسة بنت شهريار

جيت بناءا علي تعليمات غتوت الأغتت للتوئيع هنا 

و طبعا خوفا من سيف سي مسرور

أنا هنا أهه جيت

----------


## the_chemist

معلهش سؤال يا ريسة

هما مش مثبتين الموضوع ده ليه

هو بس يعنى سؤال "و احنا بنهدى النفوس"

و لا مقصودة ندوخ و ندور علي الدفتر كل يوم
حطوه في حتة واحدة يعنى

----------


## alias

انا مش موجودة ماشي بس حرجع كمان نص ساعة

----------


## ريـم

موجودة يا عبير..
و ماسجلتش حضوري بقالي كتير..
بس عادي يعني.. مش كده؟ 
ههههههه
حضووور

----------


## بنت شهريار

> سلامو عليكوا...
> 
> إيه دا؟ الدنيا مهوية هنا كدا ليه؟
> 
> الساعة 10 إلا تلت ولسة ما حدش جه؟
> 
> أصل الجماعة بتوع الإسعاف رجعوني على هنا قلت فرصة آخد نفسي...
> 
> يادوب حاريح يومين تلاتة عندكوا واقوم فريرة أشوف مصالحي. زمان بتاع الحقن مستنيني، واهه بالمرة يقيس لي الضغط والسكر ويعمل لي كشف نظارة، ويغير ع الجبيرة اللي على رجلي وبطارية السماعة، ويقرص شوية على السنة اللي طالعة من الطقم دي.
> ...


واضح ان حضرتك من النوع الموسوس يا استاذ ايمن
هههههههههههههههههههههه
دى كلها حاجات بسيطة تتظبط ب 2 بنادول
نورت يافندم




> الست الريسة بنت شهريار
> 
> جيت بناءا علي تعليمات غتوت الأغتت للتوئيع هنا 
> 
> و طبعا خوفا من سيف سي مسرور
> 
> أنا هنا أهه جيت


اممممممممممممم
دا حضور اجبارى يعنى
حلو اوى الناس اللى بتوقع اجبارى 
طبعا خايف على وظيفة كبير البصاصين فى ملك غتوت 
نورررررررررررت ياكيميائى




> معلهش سؤال يا ريسة
> 
> هما مش مثبتين الموضوع ده ليه
> 
> هو بس يعنى سؤال "و احنا بنهدى النفوس"
> 
> و لا مقصودة ندوخ و ندور علي الدفتر كل يوم
> حطوه في حتة واحدة يعنى


هههههههههههههههههه
تهدى النفوس !!!!!!!!!
حااااااااش وكلااااااااااااا
بس الموضوع كان متثبت اول ما نزل
وقلت ادرخ الاعضاء شوية 
علشان يتعبوا بالفلوس اللى بيقبضوها
ويدوروا على الدفتر


الياس .. متتاخرررررررررررررررررررررريش

ريماااااااااااااا .. مخصوم منك اسبوعين ياقمر ههههههههههههههههههه
نورتونا

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررت انا

----------


## alias

معليش تأخرت عليكو كتير مكنتش اتوقع إن التدريب حيطول اوي  
اصل كنا مستنينك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالا بجد طول اوي اوي اوي وانا كنت بحاول اخلص بسرعة بس اهو 
تقريبا النهارده اخر يوم ليا معاكوا اصل يوم الاحد حنبدأ الدراسة تاني 
بس يعني لما يكون في وقت هعد واديكي خبر ماشي يا قمر (بنت أبوها) 
انا موجود

----------


## emerald

هيني اجيت ^-^

----------


## بنت شهريار

> معليش تأخرت عليكو كتير مكنتش اتوقع إن التدريب حيطول اوي 
> اصل كنا مستنينك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالا بجد طول اوي اوي اوي وانا كنت بحاول اخلص بسرعة بس اهو 
> تقريبا النهارده اخر يوم ليا معاكوا اصل يوم الاحد حنبدأ الدراسة تاني 
> بس يعني لما يكون في وقت هعد واديكي خبر ماشي يا قمر (بنت أبوها) 
> انا موجود


حمدلله على السلامة ياجميلة
ربنا يعينك يارب
ولاززززززززززززززم تكونى معانا دايما
واول ماتدخلى تيجى على الدفتر عدددددددددددددددل
نورتينا الياس
تحياتى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

حضرت مبكرا اليوم لأن مواصلاتي اتسهلت وبقيت طيارة...

أصلي جالي جوز عكاكيز باور ستيرينج و(تربو) باتنين فيتيس وفرامل (abs)...

ومن ساعتها وانا في الممرات بين القاعات هات يا طلعات أمريكاني وخمسات وحاجات آخر شقاوة.

أوعى المستعجل...

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

هه فين الدفتر؟

هو دا؟ يا مسهل... مش ماضي.

حدش نفسه في شوية غتاتة...

حدش حران وعايز حبة سقوعية...

قرب... جرب ... خد لك تغتيتتين والتالتة ببلاش...

وجع في دفاتركوا،
غتوت الأفخم

ملحوظة: ها ها ها... افتكرت نكتة لطيفة خالص... مش حاقولها لحد.

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير...... موجودة.......... فينك يا عبير؟؟؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

> اممممممممممممم
> دا حضور اجبارى يعنى
> حلو اوى الناس اللى بتوقع اجبارى 
> طبعا خايف على وظيفة كبير البصاصين فى ملك غتوت 
> نورررررررررررت ياكيميائى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> تهدى النفوس !!!!!!!!!
> حااااااااش وكلااااااااااااا
> بس الموضوع كان متثبت اول ما نزل
> ...


بصراحة يا ريسة خايف أقول اللى في قلبى
تبعت مسرور ورايا

هو أنا جاي أوقع بس بلاش مسرور و حياتك

و بعدين الدفتر تدوخينا عليه ليه
ما هو أنت عارفة إن إحنا عواجيز 
و عمنا أيمن رشدى عنده الزهايمر و بينسي
يعنى طلوع و نزول السلالم خطر علينا
و ممكن غتوت ينسي هو كان جاى ليه تبقى كارثة و يلخبط الدنيا

كفاية دوخة دا احنا غلابة

----------


## ريـم

أنا جيت اهو عشان مايتخضمش مني تاني ، ههههههه
حضووووور

----------


## alias

إنهاردة مفيش تدريب حظكوا حلو

----------


## alias

معاكوا لصبح

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

ايه ده يا Alias انتي بتوقعي حضور و انصراف يا فندم؟؟؟

بصراحة انتو بقيتو ماديين أوي يا بنت السلطان شهريار طبعا هتسألي إزاي  هيه واضحة زي الشمس 
أولا أيمن خطاب  يعزمنا على قهوته و كل واحد يدفع تمن فنجانه و عديناها
ثانيا شعاع من نور قال ايه .. تبعت لي مج الشيكولاته و معاه الفاتورة .. ماشي
ثالثا و ده المهم .. انا  جيت .. ووقعت حضور.... و يناير خلص و لا شيك المرتب  طلع و لا نزل في الحساب - ده غير الحوافز الي وعدتونا بيها و ما شفناش منها غير اسمها     :P
بصراحة .. الأقلام بتخلص في التوقيع  اليومي و انتو مش بتصرفوا بدل أقلام .. ممكن أبصم يا فندم؟؟؟؟؟؟

إوعى كده لو سمحت يا كيميست انتا و الاستاذ أيمن ... مش موقّع ..هه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> 
> حضرت مبكرا اليوم لأن مواصلاتي اتسهلت وبقيت طيارة...
> 
> أصلي جالي جوز عكاكيز باور ستيرينج و(تربو) باتنين فيتيس وفرامل (abs)...
> 
> ومن ساعتها وانا في الممرات بين القاعات هات يا طلعات أمريكاني وخمسات وحاجات آخر شقاوة.
> 
> أوعى المستعجل...


اووووووووووووووووووعى انت القطر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ممكن لفة لو سمحت يا استاذ ايمن

كيميائى باشا .. نورتنا يافندم
مسرور بيسلم عليك اووووووووووووى

ريمااااااااااا .. عندك اجازة اهووووووووووو
الصبح الضهو والعصر وبالليل الاقيكى بتمضى 
وهعطيكى اوفر تاااااااااايم هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى حبيبتى

الياااااااااااااااس .. معاكى للاسبوع الجااااااااااااااااااااااى




> بصراحة انتو بقيتو ماديين أوي يا بنت السلطان شهريار طبعا هتسألي إزاي هيه واضحة زي الشمس 
> أولا أيمن خطاب يعزمنا على قهوته و كل واحد يدفع تمن فنجانه و عديناها
> ثانيا شعاع من نور قال ايه .. تبعت لي مج الشيكولاته و معاه الفاتورة .. ماشي
> ثالثا و ده المهم .. انا جيت .. ووقعت حضور.... و يناير خلص و لا شيك المرتب طلع و لا نزل في الحساب - ده غير الحوافز الي وعدتونا بيها و ما شفناش منها غير اسمها :P
> بصراحة .. الأقلام بتخلص في التوقيع اليومي و انتو مش بتصرفوا بدل أقلام .. ممكن أبصم يا فندم؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> إوعى كده لو سمحت يا كيميست انتا و الاستاذ أيمن ... مش موقّع ..هه


احنا ماديييييييييييييييييييين
دا احنا حتى مشفناش منهم غير مرتب  شهر واحد بس والله هههههههههههههههههههههه
ياقهلا ياقهلا يا اوسيم
يعنى حضرتك جاى تعمل انقلاب فى الدفتر
هتخلينا نقطع الدفتر ورقة ورقة
ونحلف لنخصم من الموضفين ست اشهر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويدعووووووووووووووووولك بقى
ولا تزعل يافندم الافلام والورق علينااااااااااااااااااااااااا
Awseemi A9eel  
عضو سوبر 
توقيعك وصل يا استاذ اوسيم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متحاوووووووووووووووووووولش
نورتنا بحضورك


انا كمان جييييييييييييييييييييييييت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا حضرت... بس مش دا الموضوع...

وانا جاي لمحت الواد غتوت في السكة جاي ناحيتكوا...

طفوا النووووووووووور.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طفوا النووووووووووور


غارررررررررررررررررررررررررررة
ولعوا فى الدفترررررررررررررررررررررررر
غتوتا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الفل استاذ ايمن

انا هجرررررررررررررررررررررررررى
بنت شهريار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

هع هع هع...

صحيح يا ولاد... الصيت ولا الغنى...

أول ما عرفوا اني جاي قفلوها واختفوا...

وآدي قاعة طربقناها... أما أروح أشوف رزقي ( الرزق الخاص بي وليس الأخ رزقي اللي من الجزائر... دول ناس إيدهم تقيلة)...

ومن باب الإتقان للصنعة... النهاردا بقى... حامضي.

وجع في إمضاءاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## عزة نفس

سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم اهل الدار الكريم اها الفراعنه انا الفرعونه عزة نفس 
جيت اهني وابارك واحيي جميع احبابي الفراعنه واحيي فريقنا الجميل ربنا يحفظهم ويرجعهم مصر بالسلامه
ازيك يابرو ياروح قلبي واذيكو ياكل اخواتي واحبتي في الله انا انهرده جيت اسجل حضور واهني وابارك احي فريقنا الجميل الي رفع راسنا فوووووووووووووووق اوي تغمرني السعاده متتخيلوش كم انا سعيده
مبروك ولو انها جت متأخره لكن انتي يابيرو عارفه السيكو سيكو هو الي اخرني ههههههههه وحشتيني مووووووووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## سوما

صباااااح الخير........ :f:   موجودة......
يااااااااارب نكسب النهادرة الكأس بأذن الله تعالى.........

----------


## the_chemist

إيه يا عم غتوت

بلاش هنا و حياتك

صباحكو ورد و فل

مش أنا اللى جبت عم غتوت و الله

سامحونى

بس سمعت أنه في الموضوع بتاعه في آعة فك التكشيرة بيوزع ديوك رومى

ياللا علي هناك عشان نغتت عليه يمكن ربنا يهديه

----------


## ريـم

> ريمااااااااااا .. عندك اجازة اهووووووووووو
> الصبح الضهو والعصر وبالليل الاقيكى بتمضى 
> وهعطيكى اوفر تاااااااااايم هههههههههههههههههههههه
> نورتى حبيبتى


هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي .. انت عرفتي اني عندي اجازة منين؟!!!! 
على العموم انا مطيعة اهو ..
حضوووور

----------


## زهــــراء

جااااااااااااااااااية
خاااااااااااااااااااارجة  :Girl (13):

----------


## بنت شهريار

> جااااااااااااااااااية
> خاااااااااااااااااااارجة


زوزو 2 فى 1
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
اخيراااااااااااااااااااااا
جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووون
انا شوطت الجون وجيت جرررررررررررررررررررررررررى اهو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الحوت الأبيض

سلامات

ممكن يا بنت شهريار

تشوفي  اسمي موجود في سجل الغياب

 او لا

الولد مستحي

اول يوم له في المدرسه

----------


## the_chemist

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووك*

----------


## the_chemist

> ايه ده يا Alias انتي بتوقعي حضور و انصراف يا فندم؟؟؟
> 
> بصراحة انتو بقيتو ماديين أوي يا بنت السلطان شهريار طبعا هتسألي إزاي  هيه واضحة زي الشمس 
> أولا أيمن خطاب  يعزمنا على قهوته و كل واحد يدفع تمن فنجانه و عديناها
> ثانيا شعاع من نور قال ايه .. تبعت لي مج الشيكولاته و معاه الفاتورة .. ماشي
> ثالثا و ده المهم .. انا  جيت .. ووقعت حضور.... و يناير خلص و لا شيك المرتب  طلع و لا نزل في الحساب - ده غير الحوافز الي وعدتونا بيها و ما شفناش منها غير اسمها     :P
> بصراحة .. الأقلام بتخلص في التوقيع  اليومي و انتو مش بتصرفوا بدل أقلام .. ممكن أبصم يا فندم؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> إوعى كده لو سمحت يا كيميست انتا و الاستاذ أيمن ... مش موقّع ..هه


معلث معلث يا أوسيمى

خلاث خلاث ثامحهم بقي

ماثي

ياللا ثماح عثان المنتخب فاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه يا جدعان؟

دا جيت فريرة علشان أكون أول واحد يبارك على فوز المنتخب...

ألاقيكو برضه سبقتوني؟

معلش... كله فكة... الفرحة أكبر بكتير... ألف مليون مبروك يا جماعة...

كان نفسي أنزل ويا المنتخب... دا انا كنت قطعت الشباك ... مانا شويط كبير بالعكاكيز...

بس للأسف... دكتور التجميل منعني. فرصة تانية.

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"][grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]لولولولولولولولولولولي :Baby: 
الف مليووووووووووووووووون مبروك
للفراعنه الجامدين اوي اوي اوي [/grade]
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="black" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="solid,10,firebrick" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وأما تقول الفراااااااااعنه
تبقا تقف تسمعنا
ده احنا الي أخدنا الكاس[/poem]
 :Baby:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Biggrin:  :y:  :Bye:  :Baby: [/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

من غتوت الأفخم إلى كل الفرحانين بفوز مصر:

مبارك... ع الفوز...

يا... جمال... الفوز...

دايما إلى الـ...علاء.

وجع في ملاعبكم،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## عزة نفس

> من غتوت الأفخم إلى كل الفرحانين بفوز مصر:
> 
> مبارك... ع الفوز...
> 
> يا... جمال... الفوز...
> 
> دايما إلى الـ...علاء.
> 
> وجع في ملاعبكم،
> غتوت الأفخم


هههههههههههههه :y:  :Baby:  حلوة والله يا استاذ ايمن جامده اوي هههههههههههه عسل تسلم ايديك

----------


## سوما

::no3:: صباااااح الكأس.......... صبااااااح النصر........صباااااح الفرحة...... ::no3:: *
ألف مبرررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووك للمنتخب مصر........
ألف مبرررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووك للشعب مصر..........
ألف مبررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووك يا منتدى أبناء مصر.........*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة/ عزة نفس

أشكرك بشدة، وإن كنت لا أستحق هذا الثناء.

فصاحب البرقية هو: غتوت الأفخم صاحب دكانة (ما تقرونيش)...

لكنه ليس هناك الآن، فقد تم نقله للمستشفى لإصابته بفَرحة حادة مع ضمور في مراكز الغتاتة...

روحي له ينوبك ثواب... هو في غرفة الـ (إن... عاش).

ملحوظة: غرفة الـ (إن... عاش) منقولة عن كاريكاتير قديم للمرحوم صلاح الليثي بمجلة صباح الخير.

----------


## بنت شهريار

الف الف الف مبروك يا اغلى الناس
ويارب مزيد من التقدم والتفوق والنجاح



> من غتوت الأفخم إلى كل الفرحانين بفوز مصر:
> 
> مبارك... ع الفوز...
> 
> يا... جمال... الفوز...
> 
> دايما إلى الـ...علاء.
> 
> وجع في ملاعبكم،
> غتوت الأفخم


حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
وياريت تحسبولى الايام اللى فاتت اجازة مرضية
وانا هقدم طلب الاجازة حالااااااااااااااااااااااا
واصبر عليا ياغتوت لما اخف بس
ان ماوريتكم الغتاتة اللى على حق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ألف حمد لله على السلامه يا غاليه يا بنت الغاليين...

شرفتي إمارتك ونورتي مندرتك...

إتنين حلبة حصى يا ولاد هنا بسرعة...

وسلامتك ألف مليون سلامة، وإنشاء الله فوز مصر يعود عليكي بالعافية ويرم عضامك وغضاريفك.

والله لاكون حايش الواد غتوت عنكوا لحاااااد بكرة.

دي الفرحة فرحتين يا ولاد... فريق مصر رجع القاعة وبنت شهريار جابت جون في الكاميرون (كدا صح ولا إلزهايمر عملها تاني؟).

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله يسلمك استاذ ايمن
لا كدا صح
الجوووووووووووووووووون كان تبعى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> الف الف الف مبروك يا اغلى الناس
> ويارب مزيد من التقدم والتفوق والنجاح
> 
> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> وياريت تحسبولى الايام اللى فاتت اجازة مرضية
> وانا هقدم طلب الاجازة حالااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ...



اللهم رب الناس أذهب الباس
إشفى أنت الشافى
لا شفاء إلا شفاءك
إشفها شفاء لا يغادر سقما إن شاء الله

سلامتك يا ريسة
ايه هتخللى غتوت الأفخم يقول إن بتوع مملكة حرفوشيا خرعين كده
لالالالالالالالا ألف سلامة

 :: 

 :: 

 :: 

و نحط لك الدوا هنا

 ::

----------


## the_chemist

> من غتوت الأفخم إلى كل الفرحانين بفوز مصر:
> 
> مبارك... ع الفوز...
> 
> يا... جمال... الفوز...
> 
> دايما إلى الـ...علاء.
> 
> وجع في ملاعبكم،
> غتوت الأفخم


بصراحة يا عم غتوت

هى دى بقي الغتاتة اللى علي أصولها

نكدت علينا يا راجل

حرام عليك

روح يا شيخ
قلبي و شعر صدرى غضبانين عليك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ما ترسى لك على بر يا كيماوي...

عايز تتعلم الغتاتة... يبقى تشرب، وتتكرع، وتطلع من مناخيرك...

مش عايز... زيك زي بقية الخلق...

برضه تشرب، وتتكرع، وتطلع من مناخيرك...

لكن أبقى انا فاهم موقفك.

وجع في مواقفك،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.... موجودة..... :2: 



> انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> وياريت تحسبولى الايام اللى فاتت اجازة مرضية
> وانا هقدم طلب الاجازة حالااااااااااااااااااااااا


الف سلامة عليكى يا عبير....ويارب تخفى بسرعة عشان تنورينا على طول من تاانى... :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

أنا جيت و وقعت يا ريسة

و مش لاقي حد هنا
الساعة 11:37 يعنى لازم حد يكون هنا

و بلاش عم غتوت
خلليه عم أيمن رشدى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مش لاقي حد هنا
> الساعة 11:37 يعنى لازم حد يكون هنا


ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ان غاب المدير ولا اااااااااااااااااااااايه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
عموما انا بجهز المرتبات وكل امضاء بتمنهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

انا جيت تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صلاة الفجر في الجامع مليئة بالميزات التي لا تخفى على أحد...

لكن، ليّ انا بالذات فيها ميزة زيادة...

دايما بالاقي ناس طيبين يسنّدوني لحد هنا...

حد يشيل القلم معايا يا ولاد خلليني أعرف أمضي... أهه... واضحة مش كدا؟

----------


## سوما

موجودة......الف سلامة عليكى يا عبير........ :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ان غاب المدير ولا اااااااااااااااااااااايه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> عموما انا بجهز المرتبات وكل امضاء بتمنهااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> انا جيت تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى



حمدا لله علي سلامتك يا نائبة المملكة

و ربنا يتم شفاء الزعيم قريبا إن شاء الله و يرجع لنا معافى

و طهور إن شاء الله

أنا ببصم يا ريسة أهه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

سلامو عليكم

ما حدش يقول لي...

أنا النهاردا مذاكر وفاكر كل حاجة... بلا إلزهايمر بلا وساوس..

دي قاعة التعارف والمناسبات... صح؟

ودا دفتر الحضور... صح؟

وانا جيت علشان امضي... صح؟

... ... ... ... آآآآ ....
... ... ... ...إمممم ....

يا ربي... دي كات على طرف لساني...

دول كلمتين لسه داخل بيهم... فاكرهم ولا ناسيهم؟ (مع الاعتذار لأوبريت علي بابا)

ما بدهاش... وآدي قعدة.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

دستووووور...

إيه يا حاج أيمن... إنت جاي مع بتوع اللبن...

طب ما تسيق الطرقة بدل ما انت مرنَّخ كدا؟ إعمل لك منظر...

وجع في ترنيخكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أيوه... (أيمن) يخرب مخك يا غتوت...

والتانية (رشدي)... أنا فاكر... بس باشوفكوا حتعرفوني ولا لأ؟

فين بقى الدفتر؟ التانية اللي ما قالهاش غتوت هي (رشدي)... كدا تمام...

... ... ... ...آآآآ....
... ... ... أمممم....

هي الأولانية كانت إيه؟

ما بدهاش... وآدي قعدة.

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتنا بقعدتك ياباشا انت وضيوفك غتوت وايمن
والله منورين
خمسة شاى هنا ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعه 
على مايفتكروا هم جايين ليه

خمسة !!؟؟ 
هو انتم كام اساسا يا ايمن

وبعدين انت كدا صاحبى قبلا بتوع اللبن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جهز الفطار بقى على ما باقى القوم يصحوا
وانا هعمل الشاى والحليب

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
حضررررررررررررررررررت
بنت ابوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااِ

----------


## سوما

صباح الفل...........موجودة.............ازيك يا عبير؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ღ♥ღ Happy Valentines Day ღ♥ღ 




صباح الحــب والمشاعــــر الرومانسية 

صباح الإحساس لكل القلوب المصرية

صباح أحلى وردة .... وأجمل هديــــة




إن أغمضت عيني ولم يتبقى لي من عمري على وجه الأرض الخالية سوى عينيك

فلا يعتبرني أحد فقدت بصري ..... ولكني فقد النور الذي أبصر من خلاله للحياة

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الفل ياغاليين
انا جيت تااااااااااااااااااااااانى
وحشتينى اوى ياسوما
وحشنى الرغى معاكى الصبح
ربنا يصلح الاحوال يارب

ღ♥ღ Happy Valentines Day ღ♥ღ 
اتمنى يوم حب سعيد علينا جميعا
تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مش موقـّع 




> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ان غاب المدير ولا اااااااااااااااااااااايه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> عموما انا بجهز المرتبات وكل امضاء بتمنهااااااااااااااااااااااااا


مالوش لازمة 
مرتبكمْ
و لا بتفيد 
حوافزكمْ 
بنجري لكمْ 
و نشكي لكمْ 
ولا شفنا اهتمام  منكمْ 
بيجري اليوم 
وراه  اليوم 
و انتو مش على بالكمْ 
بناكل ايه 
و نشرب ايه 
و نعمل ايه 
و نكتب ايه
بنزعل ليه 
و نضحك ليه 
و نسهر ليه 
و نطفش ليه 
ما هو باين من الأول 
و ظاهر جد في عيونكمْ
كلام واضح فصيح جدا 
يقول ان احنا مش منكمْ 
انا مش جاي أكلمكمْ 
انا  عديت هنا صدفة 
لقيت نفسي قصاد بيتكمْ 
فقلت  أتسلّى  و أغيظكمْ 
و اقول الكلمتين  دولا
" ما نيش عايز مرتبكم "


أنا  اتعيّنتْ  (Office  Clerk)  في دكانة عم غتوت الأفخم ... والجدع فيكم يبقى يهوب ناحيتها 
---------

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أخي الفاضل... أوسيمي العزيز

لو كان المويلحي، وصلاح جاهين، وبيرم التونسي معنا...

لكانوا صفقوا لكلماتك الجميلة حتى تورمت أيديهم.

رائعة.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه يا اخواننا...


إنتو عندكو إلزهايمر ولا إيه...

كل واحد معدي "إزيك يا عم أيمن... مرحب بيك يا أيمن..."

خلاص عرفنا الأولانية أيمن... التانية بقى... إيه؟

خللونا نمضي قبل الأسبوع ما يخلص.

وآدي قعدة... الصبر يا رب.

----------


## emerald

الحبيبة بنت شهريار .. الحبيبة سوما .. واستاذ ايمن الخطاب .. وابو امينة .. واستاذ اوسيمي .. واستاذ ايمن رشدي .. وعمو غتوت.. وكــــــــل المنتدى ......

نهاركم سعييييييد ^-^

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الله يفتح عليكي يا زمردة يا بنتي...

هي رشدي...

ما انا عارفها بس حبيت أشوف إنتوا مذاكرين ولا لأ.

رشدي... أيمن... ورشدي...

أيمن... رشدي... سهلة خالص...

أيمن رشدي... أيمنن رشدينن... أهه بالتشكيل...

إحنا عارفين كل حاجة... بس مش عايزين نعقدكوا

أيمن رشدي...

الله يبارك لك يا زمردة...

أيمن رشدي...
أيمن رشدي...
أيمـ... ألا يا زمردة يابنتي...

مين أيمن رشدي دا؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

فيه إيه يا ست زمردة؟

ما تصطبحوا ع الصبح...

إيه نهاركم سعيد دي؟

ولما دعوتك تجوز ويبقى نهار الكل سعيد... أروح انا في الكلانشات ولا إيه بالظبط؟

ومش مكفيكي... بتقولي لي انا نفسي... نهارك سعيد!!!!

أهو إنتي.

شوفي... أنا ملاحظ تصرفات مش قد كدا هنا في الآعة دي ومش عايز افتّق...

لموا الدور ومشوها عكننة خللينا ناكل عيش.

أنا مش عايز اتكلم إلا لما يبان لكوا كبير.

وجع في كلانشاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## emerald

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليش كده يا عمو غتوت .. طيب لا تزعل حقك عليا .
بس  ممكن لو حسبناها ممكن تجي لصالح غتوت بردو  :: 

استاذ ايمن رشدي .. ممكن كلمة على جنب ؟؟
مساؤك سعيد ان شاء الله  .. بس من غير ما يعرف عمو غتوت لا يزعل .. واحنا موش قد زعله .. :: 

انا جيييييت اهو ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

زمردة... زمردة...

بشويش كدا ومن غير ما حد ياخد باله...

هي مساءك سعيد دي... بقية إسمي...؟

يعني اكتب إيه في الدفتر بالظبط... ما تدلونا يا جدعان.

----------


## the_chemist

وراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا عم أيمن

الدوا خلص و نسيت تجيبه و لا نسيت تاخده أصلا

و لا غتوت لخمك

أنا بوئع يا جماعة أهه

----------


## ريـم

انا هنا

----------


## emerald

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله ما اعرف بس اسم حضرتك مكتوب في الكشف .. والكشف دا مع بنت شهريار ..تجي بنت شهريار بالسلامة و تدينا الخبر اليقين ههههههههه
منور والله يا استاذ ايمن  :f: 

انا جيت تاني اهو ... سجل يا زمن ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مالوش لازمة 
> مرتبكمْ
> و لا بتفيد 
> حوافزكمْ 
> بنجري لكمْ 
> و نشكي لكمْ 
> ولا شفنا اهتمام منكمْ 
> بيجري اليوم 
> وراه اليوم 
> ...


مالوش لازمة مرتبنا .. هقول ماشى

ولابتفيد حوافزنا .. ميجراشى

لكن تنكر غلاوتكم ومحبتنا .. دى مش ممكن

بييجى اليوم وراة اليوم .. وبنجيلكم

وبتقول مش على بالنا 
ولا منا
تقولها ازاى وجالك قلب
احنا منكم وانتوا منا
امال احنا هنا عشان مين !!

سسسسسسسسسسسسسسجل يادفتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


مالوش لازمة مرتبنا ماشى يا اوسيمى
انما حضوركم  وغيابكم
زعلكم و فرحكم
تواجدكم وطفشانكم
كللللللللللللللللللللللللللله متسجل هنا
والدخول هنا ببلاش
انما الخروج بانتهاء العمر
انت هنا وسط اخوانك واخواتك
مستحيل نسيب واحدة او واحد فينا يبعد  ويغيب
وجاى تقول كلام واضح فصيح جدا
واضح انك محتاج نضارررررررررررررة يا اوسيمى
على فكرررررررررررررررررة
انا مضيت بدالك انهاردة
يعنى انت محسوووووووووووس محسووووووووووووووووب

انا هنا اهه

----------


## بنت شهريار

استاذ اوسيمى
نسيت اقولك بجد بجد بجد تسلم ايددددددددددددك
اى نعم نجحت فى انك تغيظنى 
بس كلماتك رائعه
ومش حقيققققققققققققققققققققققية خلى بالك
انا بقولك اهوووووووووووو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الواد "غتوت الأتلم" إبن اخويا جاب لي كرسي بعجل بيشتغل بالكهرباء...

بس ما جابلوش بطارية...

أصله لما اشترى الكرسي كان معاه بطاريتين هدية... ببلاش يعني...

فمارضيش ياخدهم... طالع لأبوه...

زقة يابني لحد الدفتر... إيدك معانا يا بنتي... كح كح... إوعى الوابور...

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الحبيبة بنت شهريار .. الحبيبة سوما .. واستاذ ايمن الخطاب .. وابو امينة .. واستاذ اوسيمي .. واستاذ ايمن رشدي .. وعمو غتوت.. وكــــــــل المنتدى ......
> 
> نهاركم سعييييييد ^-^






 صباحكم سكر زيادة 


 صباح الخير يا مونتي ... يا حلمي الأخير .. يا أمل بكره .. يا حبي الكبير ... صباح الجمال والإحساس والرقه والطيبه كلها ... وصباح الخير يا إيمان وانتبهي جيداً ... دلوقتي فيه اثنين أيمن ... أيمن خطاب .. وأيمن رشدي  ... مع الفارق طبعاً ... فالأستاذ أيمن رشدي .. في مقام الوالد الكريم .. وصباحكم سكر زيادة .. 



 وان امكن دعوني اكتب بالعامية الجزئية ديه (( وبمناسبة إني صاحي مبسوط أووووي ... وكمان مش نمت بالليل خالص .. والسبب .. الأخ غتوت .. اللي فاجئني بنفسه في غفله من الزمن .. عندما كنت مشغول في غانا كمراسل لاستدويو أبناء مصر التحليلي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بغانا .... وطبعاً بالصدفه شفت الموضوع الساعه 3 الفجر ... وفضلت صاحي أدعبس ورا عم غتوت ده للصبح .. وأدور على المواضيع اللي كتب فيها علشان أتعرف عليه أكتر ...

وبالمناسبة السعيدة دي فالمشاريب كلها على حسابي أنا ... وعندك واحد قهوة مظبوط لغتوت باشا وصلحوووووووووووو ...)) ... 

ودعني أشرح لك يا غتوت ... فلسفة القهوة التركية .... فالقهوة هي هذا الصمت الصباحي المتأني الوحيد الذي يقف الإنسان فيه وحده مع ماءٍ يختاره بكسلٍ وعزلة ، في سلام مبتكرٍ مع النفس والأشياء .. ويسكبه علي مهلٍ في إناءٍ نحاسيّ صغير داكن وسريّ اللمعان ..، أصفر مائل الي البني ثم يضعه علي نارٍ خفيفة ، آه لو كانت نار الحطب .. 

والقهوة لمن يعرفها مثلي ... فهي أن تصنعها بيديك .. لا أن تأتيك علي طبق .. لأن حامل الطبق هو حامل الكلام .. والقهوة الأولي يفسدها الكلام الأول  .. لأنها عذراء الصباح الصامت .. 

أقف مذهولاً عندما أرى السائل الاسود ينسكب من "الكنكة" في رشاقة شديدة وانسيابية هادئة تماماً  .. ثم عند النهاية يبدأ الدوران الخفيف للجزيئات لكي تشكل دوامة صغيرة من لونين ..، لون أسود غامق ..، ولون بني فاتح يكوّن ما يسمي بــ "الوش" ..، فعل التكون المذهل هذا يصيبني بانبهار .. أرفع الفنجان ببطء .. أقترب منه بأنفي كي أستنشق هذه الرائحة التي تعيد خلايا دماغي الي مواضعها الصحيحة والأصلية ثم أبدأ الرشف الجميل .. 


والقهوة لا تشرب علي عجلٍ .. القهوة أخت الوقت ، تُحتسي علي مهل ..، القهوة صوت المذاق ..، صوت الرائحة .. فرائحة القهوة عودة وإعادة الي نقطة بدأ الخلق .. لأنها تتحدر من سلالة اللا مكان ...، هي رحلة بدأت من آلاف السنين ومازالت تعود ...، القهوة مكان ...، القهوة مسام تُسرّب الداخل الي الخارج ...، وانفصال يوّحد ما لا يتوحد الا فيها ...، صباح مولود من مذاق مرّ ...، حليب الرجولة ، القهوة جغرافيا ... وصباحكم قهوة تركية ( بن محوج ) .......! وصباحكم سكر زيادة . 




هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إنذار مولع نار
لوحظ في الآونة الأخيرة تسرب بعض أنشطتنا من خرم البنطلون (الخرم رقم 11 – جنوب شرق الرقعة الفوشيا) واستحواذ بعض الزملاء عليها، بل ووضعها موضع التطبيق بدون إذن كتابي أو شفهي ولا حتى بشفرة مورس التلغرافية منا.

وتنحصر هذه الأنشطة في الآتي:
الطناش والتنفيض (سواء المقصود أو غير المقصود) لحضرتنا الفخيمة ، خاصة منذ بدأنا نحضر للبرشته على قاعتكم بدءا من يوم 9 فقراير ، وقد صدر هذا التصرف العدواني من الآتية أسماؤهم:
1-	سوما
2-	ريم جهاد
3-	إلياس
4-	عزة نفس
5-	زهرااااء
6-	الحوت الأبيض
7-	زمردة

ومن الثابت إن المدعوين السابق أسماؤهم ما عبروناش بتلاتة تعريفه حتى تاريخه، أي (غتتوا علينا ودلقونا) مما كان له عظيم الضرر بسمعتنا، ومعدتنا (طاب كانوا يبعتوا ديليفري)!

لذا تقرر الآتي:
1-	فرض غرامة على كل منهم تساوي شقتين طعمية وفحل بصل تؤدى فورا للدكانة حيث يتسلمها الوريث الشرعي والقانوني (غتوت الأتلم).

2-	فرض إتاوة على قاعتكم قدرها 3 أرغفة بتاو معهم حمل (جعضيض)  أو طبق أومليت بالشامبينيون تؤدى يوميا لنفس الوريث الشرعي والقانوني (خللينا نغذي الواد).

ماذا وإلا، أرسلنا في طلب لجنة من أمريكا للتفتيش عندكم على الأسلحة الكيماوية، أو النووية، أو المائية أو الهوائية... أو أي حاجة وخلاص... ألمهم إنهم حايتلككوا في أي حاجة ويطبقوا على نفسكوا... وأنا حابقى آجي لهم تلات أربع مرات كل يوم... أطمن عليهم... وأديكوا نصيبكوا من الرخامة.

وإذا رغبتم في السلام... فلا باس ومرحى بالوئام... إبعتوا كل يوم مندوب يرمي السلام... وياريت لو يجيب في إيده من المحشي بالفريك... جوزين حمام. (إشمعني بتوع النشيد أيمن خطاب عمال يزغطهم)؟!

قدامكوا 3 أيام تفكروا براحتكوا وتقرروا.

وجع في قراراتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

ملحوظة: التلات أيام بتوعكو إبتدوا أول امبارح الفجر... يعني فاضل لكوا لبكرة الصبح بس.

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> إنذار مولع نار
> لوحظ في الآونة الأخيرة تسرب بعض أنشطتنا من خرم البنطلون (الخرم رقم 11 – جنوب شرق الرقعة الفوشيا) واستحواذ بعض الزملاء عليها، بل ووضعها موضع التطبيق بدون إذن كتابي أو شفهي ولا حتى بشفرة مورس التلغرافية منا.
> 
> وتنحصر هذه الأنشطة في الآتي:
> الطناش والتنفيض (سواء المقصود أو غير المقصود) لحضرتنا الفخيمة ، خاصة منذ بدأنا نحضر للبرشته على قاعتكم بدءا من يوم 9 فقراير ، وقد صدر هذا التصرف العدواني من الآتية أسماؤهم:
> 1-	سوما
> 2-	ريم جهاد
> 3-	إلياس
> 4-	عزة نفس
> ...








اصطبحنا وصبح الملك لله 



يعني الواحد يصحى من النوم .. ويقول يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم .. وانته صاحي تقول شكل لليع ... يا عم روح رش لك شويه ميه أدام الدكان ... واشرب القهوة اللي على حسابي الأول وبعدين اتكلم .

وبعدين تعالى هنا ... مالك طايح في الأعضاء كده ليه .. ومفيش حد قادر عليك .. طيب ما أنا عزمتك من ساعه على  قهوة تركي بن محوج .. ولا عبرت اللي خلفوني بكلمة حتى .. ولا هو لا صباح ولا مسا ولا كلمة كويسه .. 

زي القطط .. تاكل وتنكر .. مش عارف انته جايب يا غتوت كل الغتاته دي منين .. الله يرحم جدك بأه .. ونينه الحجه .. مش تخلينا نجيب في سيرة الميتين .. اذكرووووو محاسن موتاكم ..... اييييييييييييييه دنيا .. ومحدش واخد منها حاجه .. ولا داااااايم غير وجه الله .... وحدوووووووووووووووووووه ... 

لا اله الا الله .. يفنى العبد ويبقى الله .. يلا .. كلنا مروحين .. ومفيش حد مخلد يا أبو الغتاتيت .. انا بنصحك لوجه الله تعالى .. يمكن ترتدع عن اللي في عقلك ده .. وتراجع نفسك كده .. عموما .. انا قلت اللي عندي ونصحتك .. وانت حر .. واللي بياكل على ضرسه بينفع نفسه .. . 


ملحوظة : 

يعني الواحد يعمل معاك خير في الكورال

تلم عليه أمة لا اله الا الله .. ينفع كده ؟؟

أجيب منين أنا علشان أكفي الجرمأ ده ؟

ولا هو علشان الممول يبقى تخربوا بيتي

طيب مفيش مرتبات الشهر ده عقاباً لكم 

وابقى قابلني لو شوفت مليم احمـــــــــر 

او حتى أخضر أو أصفر أو أي لون  :: 




عندما ينسج المرء ثياب مذكرات اعترافاته السوداء 
ويوشحها باللؤلؤالأبيض ... يبقى هنالك خيـط مشع 
يلتصق بثنايا الروح . لعله الخيــط الذي يذكرني بك 
في لحظات اليأس والإحباط والإنكسـار قبل الإنهيـار 

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

خطاب: يعني الواحد يصحى من النوم .. ويقول يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم .. وانته صاحي تقول شكل للبيع؟
غتوت: آآ.

خطاب: ولا هو لا صباح ولا مسا ولا كلمة كويسه ..؟ 
غتوت: آآ.

خطاب: زي القطط .. تاكل وتنكر.
غتوت: آآ.

خطاب: مش عارف انته جايب يا غتوت كل الغتاته دي منين
غتوت: بجد؟؟؟؟

خطاب: يعني الواحد يعمل معاك خير في الكورال تلم عليه أمة لا اله الا الله .. ينفع كده ؟؟
غتوت: آآ.

خطاب: ولا هو علشان الممول يبقى تخربوا بيتي؟
غتوت: كل شيء بأمر الله.

خطاب: وابقى قابلني لو شوفت مليم احمـــــــــر او حتى أخضر أو أصفر أو أي لون .
غتوت: طب شوف لنا مليم شفاف.

هو ماله؟ محموق على إيه؟

وجع في حواراتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## سوما

أيمان.......عبير.......أزيكم عاملين ايه؟ ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير..
أستاذ\ أيمن رشدى..


> إنذار مولع نارلوحظ في الآونة الأخيرة تسرب بعض أنشطتنا من خرم البنطلون (الخرم رقم 11 – جنوب شرق الرقعة الفوشيا) واستحواذ بعض الزملاء عليها، بل ووضعها موضع التطبيق بدون إذن كتابي أو شفهي ولا حتى بشفرة مورس التلغرافية منا.
> وتنحصر هذه الأنشطة في الآتي:
> الطناش والتنفيض (سواء المقصود أو غير المقصود) لحضرتنا الفخيمة ، خاصة منذ بدأنا نحضر للبرشته على قاعتكم بدءا من يوم 9 فقراير ، وقد صدر هذا التصرف العدواني من الآتية أسماؤهم:
> 1-	سوما
> 2-	ريم جهاد
> 3-	إلياس
> 4-	عزة نفس
> 5-	زهرااااء
> 6-	الحوت الأبيض
> ...


يااااااا خبر........اكيد طبعا التصرف ده غير عدوانى..و يا فندم طبعا من غير قصد....... :Helpsmilie2: 
وكل اللى حضرتك والغتوت تطلبه اكيد هيكون معاك.....بس معلش النهادرة معلش انا مش تمام.....واكيد هرجع تانى باذن الله ومعايا دفع الغرامات كلها.....تقبل تحياتى..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بالأصالة عن نفسي...

وبالنيابة عن شعب وحكومة مملكة غتوتيا العظمى وتلاميذها...

ورحمة بأخويا الكحيان وفرقة الجوع كافر لكورال نشيد المنتدى...

نعدك يا ست سوما يا أصيلة...

بأن لا نتتعتع من هنا إلا لما ناكل...

إحنا قاعدين...

وجع في وعودكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> أخي الفاضل... أوسيمي العزيز
> 
> لو كان المويلحي، وصلاح جاهين، وبيرم التونسي معنا...
> 
> لكانوا صفقوا لكلماتك الجميلة حتى تورمت أيديهم.
> 
> رائعة.


أخي الكريم . .. أيمن رشدي
يحق لقلمي البسيط أن يتيه و يفخر بشهادة مبدع مثلك ، أكرمتني بهذا  الوسام يزين صدري و ما زلت  طالبا لعلمكم  مبحرا في محيط بيانكم العذب.
بارك الله فيك و أكرمك أخي الكريم .

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> استاذ اوسيمى
> نسيت اقولك بجد بجد بجد تسلم ايددددددددددددك
> اى نعم نجحت فى انك تغيظنى 
> بس كلماتك رائعه
> ومش حقيققققققققققققققققققققققية خلى بالك
> انا بقولك اهوووووووووووو


بنت شهريار 
شكرا على هذا التعليق الجميل (اللي ما يأكّلش عيش حاف ناهيك عن الكباب و الكفتة و الطرب و ما أدراك ما الطرب) أسعدني  ردك ، و لتعلمي انني أعلم يقينا أنه غير حقيقي و هذا شيء ألمسه في هذا الجمع المبارك منذ أن سعدت بالانضمام إليه .
و لكن أعذب الشعر أكذبه ، و اعذب الزجل ما غاظ ابنة شهريار :P
و رجاء .. لا تعتبري هذا الرد توقيعا .. لأني مش هوقّع. 
-----
تحياتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> زقة يابني لحد الدفتر... إيدك معانا يا بنتي... كح كح... إوعى الوابور...


خلى بالك من المطبات يا غتوووووووووووت





> صباح الخير يا مونتي


ايمممممممممممممممممممممممن
كدا  تقول الاسم الحركى لمونتى هههههههههههههههههههههههه




> وبالمناسبة السعيدة دي فالمشاريب كلها على حسابي أنا ... وعندك واحد قهوة مظبوط لغتوت باشا وصلحوووووووووووو


لا معلش انا عاوزة ساندوتش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الفل يا ايمن
نورتنا بتوقيعك المميززززززززززز




> 1- فرض غرامة على كل منهم تساوي شقتين طعمية وفحل بصل تؤدى فورا للدكانة حيث يتسلمها الوريث الشرعي والقانوني (غتوت الأتلم).


حققققققققققققققققققققققققك




> - فرض إتاوة على قاعتكم قدرها 3 أرغفة بتاو معهم حمل (جعضيض) أو طبق أومليت بالشامبينيون تؤدى يوميا لنفس الوريث الشرعي والقانوني (خللينا نغذي الواد).


عندددددددددددددددددددددددددك
معاك الاعضاء خد منهم اتاوة براحتك
قاعتى نوووووووووووووووووووووو
غدى الواد فى قاعه تانية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> ملحوظة: التلات أيام بتوعكو إبتدوا أول امبارح الفجر... يعني فاضل لكوا لبكرة الصبح بس.


انهاردة وبكرة وبعدوا لتلغوا من الاسبوع دا
غتااااااااااااااااااااااتة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> صطبحنا وصبح الملك لله


على راك يا ايمن 
وحدوووووووووووووووووووووة




> ملحوظة : 
> 
> يعني الواحد يعمل معاك خير في الكورال
> 
> تلم عليه أمة لا اله الا الله .. ينفع كده ؟؟
> 
> أجيب منين أنا علشان أكفي الجرمأ ده ؟
> 
> ولا هو علشان الممول يبقى تخربوا بيتي
> ...


على يدددددددددددددددددددى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جناب الصراف ايمن باشا خطاب ووووووووووووووووصل
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش




> هو ماله؟ محموق على إيه؟


مش محموق يا ايمن باشا رشدى
دى محاولة للغتاتة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سوما ياقمرررررررررررر .. وحشتينى وحشتينى وحشتينى





> و رجاء .. لا تعتبري هذا الرد توقيعا .. لأني مش هوقّع.


sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى مستر اوسيمى 
توقيعك ووووووووووووووووصل اهو ومنورنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## the_chemist

:Icecream:   :Icecream:   :Icecream:   :Icecream: 
فى عز البرد و حسب نصيحة الأطباء جايب لكم أيس كريم بس مش من جليم

هو ايه الخناقة و ضرب النار ده  :Ak472: 
  هو كفانا الله شره شوشو هنا و لا ايه     ::evil:: 
آآآآآآآآآآآآه عم غتوت مخدتش بالى منور و أنا بسأل عن ضرب النار و الخناق بركاتك حلت و هلت

 ::shit::  و بدل الكرسي أبو عجل اللى من غير بطارية و زقونى و حاجات كده جبت لك الحصان ده

بوكيه ورد من جزيرة الورد للجميع


 :Heart14:   :Heart14:   :Heart14:   :Heart14: 

و بلاش خناق يا عم أيمن خطاب خليك كووووووووووووووووول و اشترك في اتصالات 011

----------


## بنت شهريار

> فى عز البرد و حسب نصيحة الأطباء جايب لكم أيس كريم بس مش من جليم
> 
> هو ايه الخناقة و ضرب النار ده 
>   هو كفانا الله شره شوشو هنا و لا ايه    
> آآآآآآآآآآآآه عم غتوت مخدتش بالى منور و أنا بسأل عن ضرب النار و الخناق بركاتك حلت و هلت
> 
>  و بدل الكرسي أبو عجل اللى من غير بطارية و زقونى و حاجات كده جبت لك الحصان ده
> 
> بوكيه ورد من جزيرة الورد للجميع
> ...


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااايس كريم شيكولاتة من فضلك
وبعدين بركات غتوت حلت من زمان ياكيميائى
وانا بقول الرعد والبرق اللى غرقوا الدفتر من غير مناسبة جم منين
غتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
منورررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Evil 2: 

انا جاية اقول  
good night

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا بنت شهريار... يا كيماوي...

يا ولاد ... خدوا بالكوا...

غتوت مش أيمن رشدي...

اللي على الكرسي بعجل وبيتحرك بسرعة 2 متر في الساعة ولا بيهش ولا بينش...

دا أيمن رشدي... هو قائد فرقة كورال الجوع كافر... مسكين وحاله عدم.

أما اللي بيحط كالإعصار، ويخبط في الكلام، ويتطافس على خلق الله،

 ويرمي بلاه بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة (وبدون مناسبة أكثر) دا غتوت...

أظن الفرق بيبقى واضح في طريقة الكلام...

بعدين عمكوا أيمن يزعل... وغتوت يفرح.

بدون توقيع،
حذر فذر أنا مين فيهم؟

----------


## عزة نفس

انا جيت يا اهل الدار انا جيت يابنت شهريار
انا جيت يا اخواتي يا احبابي الكبار والصغار
وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوا عيوني
بيرووووووووووو حبيبتي جيتلك ياقلبي وجيت لكل حبايبي
وحشـــــــــــــــــــــــــتونــــــــــــي   ( :Baby: )

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير......موجودة اهوا......عبير.. أيمن خطاب..الكيميائى.. ايمان.. ايمن رشدى والغتوت الأفخم طبعا..ريم.. عزة نفس.. اوسيمى......أزيكم؟؟؟؟ :Bye: 



> بالأصالة عن نفسي...وبالنيابة عن شعب وحكومة مملكة غتوتيا العظمى وتلاميذها...
> ورحمة بأخويا الكحيان وفرقة الجوع كافر لكورال نشيد المنتدى...
> نعدك يا ست سوما يا أصيلة...بأن لا نتتعتع من هنا إلا لما ناكل...إحنا قاعدين...
> وجع في وعودكوا، غتوت الأفخم


طبعا اكيد مفيش حد هيمشى الا لما تأكلوا كلكم وتشبعوا كماااااااااان.....وبالهنا والشفا....... :1:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا بنت شهريار... يا كيماوي...
> 
> يا ولاد ... خدوا بالكوا...
> 
> غتوت مش أيمن رشدي...
> 
> اللي على الكرسي بعجل وبيتحرك بسرعة 2 متر في الساعة ولا بيهش ولا بينش...
> 
> دا أيمن رشدي... هو قائد فرقة كورال الجوع كافر... مسكين وحاله عدم.
> ...


امممممممممممممممممم
عروووووووووووووووووستى




> انا جيت يا اهل الدار انا جيت يابنت شهريار
> انا جيت يا اخواتي يا احبابي الكبار والصغار
> وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوا عيوني
> بيرووووووووووو حبيبتي جيتلك ياقلبي وجيت لكل حبايبي
> وحشـــــــــــــــــــــــــتونــــــــــــي ()


امسكوووووووووووووووووووووووووها
قبل ماتهرب تانى
وحد ياخد العيل دا يحبسة فى الاوضة
علشان مش يتخانق معاها على الكمبيوتر تانى هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا ياقمراية 
ووحشتينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

سوماااااااا .. صباح الفل ياقمراية
اتمنى تكونى فى حال افضل وافضل يارب
هظبط الشغل واجى ماسنجرررررررررررررررررررر

صباح الفل
انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 
أن أن أن تشششششششششششششششششش

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> طبعا اكيد مفيش حد هيمشى الا لما تأكلوا كلكم وتشبعوا كماااااااااان.....وبالهنا والشفا.......


هو ده الكلام .. 
ميرسي يا سوما .. الغدا وصل 

أناجر الضأن ترياقٌ من العللِ  -----  و أصحن الرُّزِّ فيها منتهى أملي
إيه يا عم أيمن ... قاعدين للعشا؟؟؟ 
-------------
تحياتي

ملحوظة :- دا مش توقيع

----------


## سوما

الحمدلله بخير يا عبير.....اهوا..لسه موجودة برضه... :Bye: 



> هو ده الكلام .. 
> ميرسي يا سوما .. الغدا وصل 
> أناجر الضأن ترياقٌ من العللِ  -----  و أصحن الرُّزِّ فيها منتهى أمليإيه يا عم أيمن ... قاعدين للعشا؟؟؟ 
> تحياتي


العفو على ايه بس......ياريت تكون الغرامة ارتفعت اللى علينا........وبعدين ولا يهمك اقعدوا للعشا كمان ... ولو عايزين للفطار بكرة بأذن الله......عادى انا مش مضايقة... :Baby:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إيه يا عم أيمن ... قاعدين للعشا؟؟؟ 
> -------------
> تحياتي
> 
> ملحوظة :- دا مش توقيع


منورررررررررررررررررين والله
بس مش  هنتقل بقى على سمسمة
خلى العشا عليا انا
والله ماتتعبى نفسك ياقمررررررررررررر

انتظروووووووووووووونى فى المساء والسهرة

اووووووووووسيمى .. حطك حلو اوى فى التوقيع يافندم
متحاوووووووووووووولش

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباح الحب والحنين






في صباح من صباحات الحنين .. أجد الشوق يلهب قلبي للحضور هنا والتوقيع أمامكم جميعاً وفي يدي باقة من الزهور .. وذلك من أجل أن أوقع في الدفتر وأقف لأعطي كل عضو وردة .. وأقول له وأهمس في أذنه .. بكلمة واحدة .. صباح الحب .. وما أجمله من صباح عندما نبدأه بعواطفنا وقلوبنا .. ونطلق العنان لأفئدتنا قبل أن ننشغل بأعمالنا اليوميه المرهقه .. 


وهنا أجدني ذاهب لأخذ جوله على جميع المكاتب داخل قاعات المنتدى .. كي ألقي التحية اليوميه .. أو حتى على الأقل .. أستمتع بإلقاء التحيه بيدي من بعيد ... وتكفيني نظرة الحب التي اجدها من جميع الأعضاء .. عندما ألتقيهم كل يوم في الصباح الباكر .. وعلى أنغام معزوفة قلبي وصوت العصافير .. سأبدأ يومي هنا .. وسأنتهي منه هنا .. فأنا منكم وأنتم مني .. 


تحية خاصة من القلب للأخت الغالية .. بنت شهريار .. والتي لا تتوانى في أن تعطي التقييم الإيجابي لمن يستحقه .. ودائماً ما تفي بوعودها .. فهي بنت أصول .. من عائلة ذات أصل طيب  .. وشهادتي فيها مجروحة .. لأنني لن أوفيها حقها من الشكر والثناء .. وبنت شهريار لمن لا يعرفها .. إنسانة ذات قلب كبير .. وسريرة نقيه .. النقاء يخرج من روحها .. والطيبة هي عنوان روحها .. لديها الكثير من روح الأخوة الطيبة لكل الناس .. حقيقة .. أجدني حائراً في استكمال التحية الصباحية .. ولكنها وبابتسامه رقيقه .. توميء لي برأسها .. في نظرة أبلغ من أي تعبير .. وأودعها في هدوء .. لكي أبدأ رحلتي .. 


وأجدني الآن مشدوداً بكل ما أوتيت من شوق ولهفة قلب .. لكي ألقي التحية على الأستاذ / أيمن رشدي .. ولعله لا يعرفني جيداً .. لذا سأستضيف نفسي في مكتبه بقاعه فك التكشيره .. لكي أحتسي معه قهوة الصباح .. ونتبادل بعض النكات المصرية خفيفة الدم .. حتى نبدأ يومنا والابتسامه تملأ وجوهنا .. ورويداً رويداً .. أعرفه على نفسي .. ومن أكون في هذه الحياة .. وما هي طموحاتي وأحلامي .. ولعلني سأصدم حقيقة في طيبة قلبة المتناهية .. تجعل كل من يحدثه .. يشعر وكأنه اب حنون له .. كل الشكر والتقدير أبي الغالي / أيمن رشدي .. على فنجان القهوة في مكتبكم الرقيق .. 


وألان وفي قاعة الأدب .. جذبتني رائحة متميزة .. يفوح بها عطر أحد المكاتب الرومانسية بقاعه الأدب .. ويا لها من رائحة عطرة .. تأخذك بعيداً في عالم من الخيال والرومانسية .. لتعيش أجواء حالمه .. ودون وعي .. دخلت المكتب لأرى من يكون في داخله .. فأجدني أمام روح ملائكية في زمن الضياع .. أنه الاخ والأب / محمد عبده ( أوسيمي أصيل ) .. مد يديه الاثنتين لي .. وفي راحتي يده .. وجدت الدفيء والحنان .. جذبني اليه ... واحتضني بحب .. ولا أدري كم مر من الوقت وأنا بين أحضانه .. فلقد فقدت معه الزمن ودقاته وحركاته .. وإذا به يجلسني إلى جوارة على أريكة مريحه .. ويطلب لي النسكافيه .. مع قطعه من الكيك ( ملفيه ) من لابوار .. ولا أعلم من أين علم أنني أعشق هذا النوع من الكيك .. ربما لأن روحه الملائكيه تخبره بالأشياء . لست أدري .. ولكن كل الذي أدركه .. أنني كنت مثل الطائر الصغير الذي يفرد جناحيه ويحلق في السماء .. ويرى الكون من تحته وهو في الهواء الطلق .. كم هو شعور راقي ذلك الذي شعرت به وأنا في ضيافته في واحة الشعر .. كل الحب لك أخي الغالي .. 


وفي فضول مني .. أنظر من بعيد دون أن أدخل إلى قاعة المرأة .. فأجد الأخت الرقيقه سوما تقف إلى جوار الباب .. فهل كانت تنتظرني .. أم أنها تقف لكي تستقبل كل من يزورها بهذه الإطلالة المتميزة .. لست أدري .. وأشرت إليها بيدي .. وتقدمت بخطى ثابته .. وأعطيتها زهرة من زهور باقتي .. فوجدت الخجل يعتلي وجهها .. ولم تتحدث .. فبادرت أنا بالحديث .. وتجاذبنا أطراف الحديث حول الحياة والأعضاء .. وسألتها عن حال أختنا ( جاسرة مصرية ) .. واطمئننت على أحوال كل من نعرف .. ولم أجلس كثيراً هناك .. حيث أنني خجلت جداً من خجلها وهي تحدثني .. فتركتها على استحياء .. وودعتها برفق .. على وعد بلقاء قريب إن شاء الله .. 


وأنا أتحرك بين القاعات .. إذا بي أجد طفلة جميلة .. مليئة بالبراءة .. فاستوقفتها وأهديتها ورة رقيقه مثل رقتها .. وسألتها عن اسمها اسمها .. فأجابت ( أمنية ) .. فعرفت أنها ابنة الأستاذ / الكيميائي .. فرحبت بها كثيراً .. ووجدتها بعفويه تقودني إلى والدها .. فلما شاهدنا والدها .. رحب بي بشدة .. ومن قبل أن القى علية التحية والسلام .. كان قد احتضني بلهفة وشوق .. وأخذ يربت على كتفي ويقول لي بارك الله فيك .. وأنار دربك وبصيرتك .. وأمام دعاؤه الطيب .. لم أجد الكلمات التي أرد بها .. ولكنني أعطيته إحدى ورداتي .. وفقط همست له .. بارك الله في ابنتك .. ورزقك برها .. وودعته في أمان الله .. 


وبجوار إحدى النوافذ التي تطل على القاعة العامة .. حيث الشمس تسطع من بعيد وسط غيمة الأشجار .. وجدت إحدى العضوات تجلس هناك في رقة ودلع أنثوي مليء بالدلال .. بالرغم من أن ملابسها قمة في الاحترام .. وشخصيتها جادة .. إلا أنني أرى أنها رقيقة المشاعر .. عزيزة النفس .. كانت جالسه وتضع قدم على الأخرى .. ومن وراء نظارتها الشمسية .. تطالعني من بعيد .. ولكنني شعرت بتلك النظرات .. فاقتربت منها .. وأنا أعرفها .. ولكنها لا تعرفني .. فقلت لها .. صباح الحب أختي ( عزة نفس ) .. فتعجبت لصباحي وكلمة الحب .. ولكنها أجابت صباح النور والخير والسعادة .. وياترى مين حضرتك .. فأجبت في تواضع .. يقولون عني أني أيمن خطاب .. فإذا بها تقف لتصافحني .. فتعجبت لما فعلت بعد أن كانت ترد التحية وهي لازالت جالسه ... فسألتها .. وهل تعرفينني ؟؟ .. قالت ومن لا يعرفك في المنتدى .. قلت الكثير .. فمن أكون أنا بين كل تلك النجوم الساطعه في سماء أبناء مصر .. وتبادلنا الحديث وأخذنا كثيراً .. ووجدتني دون وعي .. أجلس إلى جوارها .. وأطلب لها كوباً من ( الكابتشينوا ) .. لكي نحتسيه ونحن نتحدث .. ومر الوقت سريعاً .. وقبل أن أذهب عنها .. أهديتها وردة حمراء .. وقلت لها أودعك على أمل اللقاء .. 



ومررت بجوار إحدى الطرقات .. فوجدت رائعه بخور العود الأصلي تفوح منه .. ووجدت القرآن بصوت الشيخ السديس عالياً .. في جو إيماني وروحاني رائع .. وزادني الفضول لكي أرى من أين يأتي ذلك الصوت وتلك النفحات الإيمانية العطرة .. فإذا بي اجد إحدى العضوات .. وهي في عبائتها السوداء .. وردائها الإسلامي العظيم .. ولم أقترب منها كثيراً .. ولكنها بادرت وقالت لي .. كيف حالك أخي في الله .. فقلت الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروه سواه .. وهنا وعندما سمعت صوتها .. عرفت أنها الأخت في الله ( إيمرالد ) .. ولم أشأ في المكوث كثيراً .. نظراً لطبيعة الأنثى الخليجية .. وبالأخص السعودية .. ولكنني فقط أرسلت لها التحية .. ووضعت إحدى ورداتي على كرسي قريب .. وتركتها مودعاً في هدوء وسلام نفسي .. 



وبعد هذا الجو الإيماني .. والأجواء العطرة بذكر الله .. بدأت في السير دون هدف .. حيث أن عقلي كان مع آيات الذكر الحكيم .. التي لازالت تتردد مسامعها في أذني .. ووجدت نفسي أقف أمام قاعة التاريخ ومصر التي بخاطري .. ويتوقفني مشهد مهيب لصورة ضخمة .. تضم الأهرامات ونهر النيل .. إلى جوار بعض العلماء والأدباء مثل نجيب محفوظ والعقاد و أحمد زويل والكثير الكثير .. فوقفت مشدوداً للمنظر .. وقادتني خطاي غلى داخل الاستراحه الكبيره المؤدية إلى القاعات الفرعية .. فإذا بي أجد الأخت ( ريم جهاد ) تستقبلني بحفاوة بالغة .. وترحب بي وتقول .. نورت مصر .. فلم أتمالك نفسي من الدموع .. بعد أن شعرت بالحنين لمصر بلدي الحبيب .. وبعفوية مطلقة بدأت هي في الحديث والاطمئنان عن أحوالي في الغربة .. حيث أننا في مركب واحده مع الفارق .. فهي في غربة أوربية .. وأنا في غربة عربية .. وتناولت معها كوباً من الشاي الأخصر .. وكانت أول مره أشربه بعد أن شرحت لي فوائدة .. وحقيقة فوجئت بكمية المعلومات التي تحملها هذه البنت وهي في تلك  السن الصغيرة ... ما شاء الله عليها .. وطال بنا الحديث .. وأخذت معها جوله في القاعات ... وعرفتني على الكثير من المعلومات التاريخية عن أجدادنا الفراعنه .. وفي النهاية .. أعطتني ورقة بردي عليها اسمي باللغة الهيروغلوفيه .. ومعنى كل حرف ودلالته .. مصحوبة بترجمه باللغة العربية ... فشكرتها بشدة على تلك الهدية الغالية .. وذهبت عنها وأنا في قمة السعادة والفرح .. 


ولا أعلم كم كانت الساعه .. عندما بدأت أبحث عن بعض الأعضاء الحاضرين الغائبين في الأدوار العليا للمنتدى .. في جميع القاعات المختلفه .. فلم أجد أحداً منهم .. فنزلت إلى قاعة الاستقبال والتعارف بالدور الأرضي .. لكي أبحث في دفتر الحضور والانصراف عنهم .. لعلني أجد احداً منهم وقع في الدفتر اليوم الصباح .. فلم أجدهم أيضاً في الدفتر .. فقمت بتقليب الصفحات وعدت إلى الوراء للشهر الماضي  ..  فإذا بي أجد ما يلي : 

1. زهرااااااء .. أخر توقيع لها كان يوم 10/2/2008م

2. إلياس ....... أخر توقيع لها كان يوم 10/2/2008م

3. ندى الأيام .... أخر توقيع لها كان يوم 7/2/2008م

4. مي مؤمن ... أخر توقيع لها كان يوم 3/2/2008م

5. عصام كابو ،أخر توقيع له كان يوم 28/1/2008م

6. نور2005 .. أخر توقيع لها كان يوم 27/1/2008م

7. بيدوووو .. أخر توقيع له كان يوم 24/1/2008م

8. نوووسه ... أخر توقيع لها كان يوم 23/1/2008م

وهنا .. بدأت أشعر بشيء من القلق والريبة حول أخواننا وأخواتنا في الله .. وأنا هنا ومن مكاني هذا بقاعة الاستقبال وأمام دفتر التوقيع .. أطالبكم إخواني بأن تبلغو كل الغائبين سلامي .. وأن يضع كل عضو هنا أي معلومه عن الغائبين لكي نطمئن عليهم .. وعلى أحوالهم .. ونحن جميعاً في انتظار حضورهم .. 

وأخيراً .. وفي نهاية جولتي الصباحية .. يقولون أن لكل بداية نهاية .. ولكل بحر ساحل يتوقف عنده .. إلا الحب .. فهو طريق له بداية وليست له نهاية .. أدام الله الحب المتبادل بيننا .. ووفقنا لما يحب ويرضى .. أنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ... أستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 







سألني أحدهم عن الحيـــاة ....... أراد مني أن أصف الحياة ...،
جاوبته وشكوكي في الاجابة .... هل يا ترى هي حزن ام سعادة
اختلط الجواب بين بسمة ودمعة .. لأننا في كل يوم نطفئ شمعة
شمعة نطفئها بابتسامة واخرى تطفئها الآلام . أرى نفسي وحيد
أكاد أغرق في الدموع الحزينة أجد نفسي مع الناس والأعضاء
وانسى القليل من اليأس ... أهلي تركتهم ..، وسافرت واغتربت
أحاول أن أفهم نفسي أم أن الحياة لا تفهمني ... حقاً لست أدري
لكني سأظل ابحث عن الجواب ، أجرب أن أفتح بطريقي كل باب 
لأعرف كيف السؤال يجاب وهكـذا ستظل حياتي أنا أيمن خطـاب

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أخي أيمن خطاب

أنت تمنح الكلمات نغما، وتهب الألحان لسانا، وتعبئ الجو بشاعريتك الرقيقة عطرا...

شرف لي أن نتناول القهوهة معا...

ونتبادل بعض البسمات الصافية...

ونقتنص -بالكاد- بضع لحظات... من النقاء.

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\عبير....... 
كلك ذوقك يا قمر.......اعملى حسابى فى العشااااااا معاكم..... :l: 
العزيز\أيمن خطاب.. 
بجد كلامك ومشاعرك فى رقى جدااا وصباحك رقيق جدااا وعالى الأحساس جدا جداااا....... :y: ..يسعد صباحك ومساءك كمان دايمااا بأذن الله....  :f:

----------


## ريـم

> وتنحصر هذه الأنشطة في الآتي:
> الطناش والتنفيض (سواء المقصود أو غير المقصود) لحضرتنا الفخيمة ، خاصة منذ بدأنا نحضر للبرشته على قاعتكم بدءا من يوم 9 فقراير ، وقد صدر هذا التصرف العدواني من الآتية أسماؤهم:
> 1- سوما
> 2- ريم جهاد
> 3- إلياس
> 4- عزة نفس
> 5- زهرااااء
> 6- الحوت الأبيض
> 7- زمردة
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
هو انا عليا حكم و انا ماعلمش ؟!! 
طب مش تقولولي يا جماعة ؟
كده يا سوما مش تقوليلي؟ 
عى العموم، من اليوم و رايح هأوقع كل يوم 
و اسمع الكلام .. 
و اخصموا زي ما انتو عايزين 
و هأديكو كل الطعمية إللي في جميع اراضي ايرلندا الخضراء
مع اني اشك انها هتعجبكم يعني.. 
بس ماشي.. براحتكم..
شفتو بقى مش متعبة ازاي؟ 

سجلي عندك يا عبير..
اليوم 17 فبراير 2008
الساعة 2 و 28 دقيقة بتوقيت مصر
ظهراً..
ريم كانت موجودة  :xmas 4:

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الحب والحنين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> في صباح من صباحات الحنين .. أجد الشوق يلهب قلبي للحضور هنا والتوقيع أمامكم جميعاً وفي يدي باقة من الزهور .. وذلك من أجل أن أوقع في الدفتر وأقف لأعطي كل عضو وردة .. وأقول له وأهمس في أذنه .. بكلمة واحدة .. صباح الحب .. وما أجمله من صباح عندما نبدأه بعواطفنا وقلوبنا .. ونطلق العنان لأفئدتنا قبل أن ننشغل بأعمالنا اليوميه المرهقه .. 
> 
> ...


الغالي أيمن خطاب

جعلت دموع الفرح تسري في كل كيانى بكلماتك الرائعة التى تمس الوجدان فتفيقه من غفوة الزمن الردئ

أخى لا أجد من الكلمات ما يضارع كلماتك الرقيقة الشاعرية
فلم أجد غير قلبا بريئا من أمنية لك

 :Baby: 
 :: 
 ::h:: 

و هذه الوردة الصغيرة منى

 :Flowers: 

تقبل حبى و اعتزازى

----------


## the_chemist

> ههههههههههههههههه
> هو انا عليا حكم و انا ماعلمش ؟!! 
> طب مش تقولولي يا جماعة ؟
> كده يا سوما مش تقوليلي؟ 
> عى العموم، من اليوم و رايح هأوقع كل يوم 
> و اسمع الكلام .. 
> و اخصموا زي ما انتو عايزين 
> و هأديكو كل الطعمية إللي في جميع اراضي ايرلندا الخضراء
> مع اني اشك انها هتعجبكم يعني.. 
> ...



إيه يا ريم
صباحك فل و زى العسل
بس أنا زعلان عشان اليوميات متوقفة
عاوزين يوميات جديدة إن شا الله "يوميات عم غتوت في أيرلندا" و حياتك تسيبيه هناك في التلج

هو الطعمية ورانا ورانا حتى في أيرلندا
دا صوتنا مبحوح في التحضير لنشيد قاعة فك التكشيرة طيب شوية كراوية أو حلبة أى حاجة تتشرب "بس بلاش الينسون بأكره ريحته"

ماشي

----------


## the_chemist

بنت السلطان قصدى بنت شهريار
سوما

أنا هنا و بأوئع أهه

كيف حالك يا سوما اليوم
يارب تكونى بخير

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامساء الفل والورد والياسمين
اخى العزيز ايمن
اخجلتنى كلماتك الرقيقة
سلمت يداك اخى الغالى
وادام الله علينا جميعا المودة والاخوة
شكرا لك


حضررررررررررررررررررررررررت
وبجهز العشا وجاية

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أخي أيمن خطاب
> 
> أنت تمنح الكلمات نغما، وتهب الألحان لسانا، وتعبئ الجو بشاعريتك الرقيقة عطرا...
> 
> شرف لي أن نتناول القهوهة معا...
> 
> ونتبادل بعض البسمات الصافية...
> 
> ونقتنص -بالكاد- بضع لحظات... من النقاء.






الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن رشدي 


لقد توارى قلمي أمــام جميل حرفك ورقة مشاعرك

وكم يسعدني بالفعل أن أتواصل معك عبر الإيميل ،

وشرف لي كبير أن أتعرف علي حضرتك أكثر ...

وأتمنى من الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك بي دائماً




عندمــا تدفعني أمـــــواج الحـــــياة للوداع
ترسو بي على شواطئ الــذكـــــــــــريــات 
أتذكر فيها قلوب حفظتها في أعــماق قلبي
ويظنون أنهم غـــابوا عن ذاكـــرة الليالي
ولكنهم .. في قلبي خالدون ولا يزالـــــون
كمــا سكنوا أول مرة .... بـــاقـــــــــــــون

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> العزيزة\عبير....... 
> كلك ذوقك يا قمر.......اعملى حسابى فى العشااااااا معاكم.....
> العزيز\أيمن خطاب.. 
> بجد كلامك ومشاعرك فى رقى جدااا وصباحك رقيق جدااا وعالى الأحساس جدا جداااا.........يسعد صباحك ومساءك كمان دايمااا بأذن الله....






الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 


مـن أين أبــدأ 

وكيـف أبــــدأ ومـــتى أنتهي 

فقد ضعت بين الحروف والكلمـات والأســطر 

ضــعت أبحـــث عن ذاتي .... أبحث عنـــكِ وعن كلماتي 

كيف أصف مداخلتك وهي أجمل من زهور الربيع بعد يأس الشتـاء 

وأجمــل من الأبتسامــــة بـعــد طــول الحزن والبـكـــاء 

وأنقى من قطرات الندى على الوردة الحمـراء 

فيا ملكة حروفي وخواطري

لك أعذب تحياتي

 :f2: 




في لحظات الوداع الكثيرة .. تتــــوه خطواتي
في صحراء الأحزان .. وتجف ينابيع أحلامي
من حـــرارة الآلام .. ولهــــيب الأوجــــــــاع
فأشعر بروحي الظـمــــأى .. وهي هائـمـــــة
بين دروب الحــــيــــرة .. وكـثـبـــان الوحشة

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الغالي أيمن خطاب
> 
> جعلت دموع الفرح تسري في كل كيانى بكلماتك الرائعة التى تمس الوجدان فتفيقه من غفوة الزمن الردئ
> 
> أخى لا أجد من الكلمات ما يضارع كلماتك الرقيقة الشاعرية
> فلم أجد غير قلبا بريئا من أمنية لك
> 
> 
> 
> ...







الأخ الفاضل .. الكيميائي 


إن صـــدق الإحســــاس وديناميكية المشاعـر 

لا تعرف الحسابات بين إنسان عادي وشاعر

ولكنها تؤمن بالحب النابع بين قلوبنا جميعاً

وسلامي للغالية أمنية ، حفظها الله (باشي)




قد نكتب كلماتُنا بنورِ العقلِ أحيانـاً
وأحياناً أخــــرى بـــدمــــعِ العــين
و أحياناً بقوة العزم وشـوق الأمـل
ولكن كلها ستبقى بين قوسين من
( العشــق في حــب الــــــــروح  )

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> يامساء الفل والورد والياسمين
> اخى العزيز ايمن
> اخجلتنى كلماتك الرقيقة
> سلمت يداك اخى الغالى
> وادام الله علينا جميعا المودة والاخوة
> شكرا لك
> 
> 
> حضررررررررررررررررررررررررت
> وبجهز العشا وجاية






الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار


لقد توارى قلمي خجـلاً أمام جميل حرفك

وبصدق لقد اسعدني ردك وأبهرني بالفعـل

كلماتك غرست بنفسي البهجة و السـرور

وحلقت بي بعيداً في عالم من وهـج ونـور

يشرفني متابعاتك لكتاباتي المتواضعـــــة

وهذه دعوة خجلى من قلمي إلى قلـمــك

فنصـي يتلهف لوجود أمثالك بمشاركاتي




كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

أنا جييييييييت نورت البيييييييييييييييت



وحشتوووووووووووني يا حبايب قلبي ونور عيني يا بنت منك ليها 

بأه كده متسألوش فيا وأنا محبوسه على زمة 13 قضية جنايات ..!!

عموماً الواااااد أيمن دفع الكفاله وخرجني إلهي / يخرجه من الدنيا

كان فاكر إني هرضى عنه لما يدفع الكفاله .. عبيط ده ولا ايييييييه ؟

شوفو أنا الواد ده طلع خيخه خالص ، مسهوك كده ومش على بعضه

أنا ليا تصرف تاني لما نوصل البيت .. هطلع حبابي عينيييييييييييه

عموماً أنا وصلت أهو يا بشر .. وسجل يا تاريخ .. ضربة في قلبكم




مع تحيات

خالتي نوسا

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> وألان وفي قاعة الأدب .. جذبتني رائحة متميزة .. يفوح بها عطر أحد المكاتب الرومانسية بقاعه الأدب .. ويا لها من رائحة عطرة .. تأخذك بعيداً في عالم من الخيال والرومانسية .. لتعيش أجواء حالمه .. ودون وعي .. دخلت المكتب لأرى من يكون في داخله .. فأجدني أمام روح ملائكية في زمن الضياع .. أنه الاخ والأب / محمد عبده ( أوسيمي أصيل ) .. مد يديه الاثنتين لي .. وفي راحتي يده .. وجدت الدفيء والحنان .. جذبني اليه ... واحتضني بحب .. ولا أدري كم مر من الوقت وأنا بين أحضانه .. فلقد فقدت معه الزمن ودقاته وحركاته .. وإذا به يجلسني إلى جوارة على أريكة مريحه .. ويطلب لي النسكافيه .. مع قطعه من الكيك ( ملفيه ) من لابوار .. ولا أعلم من أين علم أنني أعشق هذا النوع من الكيك .. ربما لأن روحه الملائكيه تخبره بالأشياء . لست أدري .. ولكن كل الذي أدركه .. أنني كنت مثل الطائر الصغير الذي يفرد جناحيه ويحلق في السماء .. ويرى الكون من تحته وهو في الهواء الطلق .. كم هو شعور راقي ذلك الذي شعرت به وأنا في ضيافته في واحة الشعر .. كل الحب لك أخي الغالي ..


أخي أيمن ..
لم تترك لي شيئا أقوله، فحديثك تخجل منه المعاني و تذوب فيه الدقائق و الثواني ، و بوحك ينثر ودا عاطرا يمس شغاف القلب ، تنتشي الكلمات حين تعانق هذا اليراع الرقيق المفعم بالمشاعر و الأحاسيس.
و ما زلت  تبهرني.
مع فنجان القهوة الصباحية و قطعة الملفيه (ملفيه مربّى) و ابتسامة تتمنى لك أطيب ما في هذا اليوم وكل يوم .

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ناولني يا بني الظارة المعظمة خلليني أشوف مين هنا... كح كح

الخالة نوسا... أهلا... روحي شوفي جعجاعة مجانص كاتبا لك إيه...كح كح كح

ودا مين.. كح.. دا؟

أيمن خطاب؟ إزيك يا بني... دا ابن أخويا غتوت الأتلم بيدور عليك بمنكاش...كحكحح كحح

ودا إيه دا... دا الدفتر؟ كحكح  أهلا يا دفتر... إزيك يا دفتر... إنت بقى ماحدش سألني عنك...

خلليك معايا هنا نتسامر شوية... حاحكي لك إزاي الواحد يحافظ على صحته... كح كح.

----------


## عزة نفس

> صباح الحب والحنين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> في صباح من صباحات الحنين .. أجد الشوق يلهب قلبي للحضور هنا والتوقيع أمامكم جميعاً وفي يدي باقة من الزهور .. وذلك من أجل أن أوقع في الدفتر وأقف لأعطي كل عضو وردة .. وأقول له وأهمس في أذنه .. بكلمة واحدة .. صباح الحب .. وما أجمله من صباح عندما نبدأه بعواطفنا وقلوبنا .. ونطلق العنان لأفئدتنا قبل أن ننشغل بأعمالنا اليوميه المرهقه .. 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي ايمن صباح معطر بذكر الله مبعوث لاطيب خلق الله 
*اخي لا ادري ماذا اقول لك امام رقة كلماتك المفعمة بالود والإخاء والمحبة 
والتي تنثرها علينا كعبق زهور عطرية رااااااقية للغاية نثرت علينا الزهور
التي تحمل ارق العطور ووصفتني وصف اتمنى ان اكن جديرة به
اشكر لك اخي طيبتك وودك معي ومع جميع اخوتنا بالمنتدى فهذا ما اعتدناه
منك جميعنا حتى اصبحت مسار جدلا هنا بودك وذوقك وكرم اخلاقك بارك 
الله فيك ورضي عنك وجزاك كل خير وارشدك الي الخيردائما وابدا
واعانك على طاعته مادمت حيا اخي لك مني كل شكر وكل تقدير
تقبل تحية عطريةتحمل ارق  الأمنيات 
اختك عزة نفس*

----------


## عزة نفس

*عبير* *حبيبة القلب من جوه
وحشاني ياروح قلبي 
وحشتوني كلكوا بجد يا كل اخوتي واحبتي في الله
جيت اسجل حضوري اهو عشان مش تقولي عبير التانيه الي هي انا يعني
اتاخرت ومش مواظبه والله غصب عني انتي عارفه السيكو سيكو ههههههههه
بس والنبي متسيحيليش وتفضحيني هههههههههههه على السيكو سيكو يعني
فين باقي العصابه فينك يامي فينك يازهرااااء فينك ياندى الايام فين ناس كتير مش شايفاهم
وحشتوني كلكو بيرو انا كتبت تاني خاطره لي الي نسيني انساه في قاعة الشعر العامي محدش عبرني
ادخلوا ياجماعه شوفوا وقولولي اكمل ولا اتوقف انا في جعبتي الكثير والاتقل بس عاوزه تشجيعكوا
اكمل ولا اتوقف
بيرو قريب خالص والله هعمل ايميل جديد عشان نرغي ونود ود ود مع بعض 
صباحك ورد وهنا يا كابيرتنا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممن
عليه العوض فى الدفترررررررررررررررررررر
خد خالتك زى ماقلتلك
وعلى قاعة فك التكشيرة 
لحسن دى لو لزقت هنا مش هتطلع فى الطبل البلدى
الله يرحمك ياغتوت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عزة نفسسسسسسسسسسس
يااااااااااااااااادى السيكو سيكو اللى مدوخنا
يابنتى ابعتيهملى وانا اوريهم هههههههههههههههههههههه
مى وزهراء بيمتحنوا ياقمر
وندى النت عندها واقع
كلنا لها ههههههههههههههههههه
منتظراكى حبيبتى علشان الود ود ود
صباحك فل وورد وياسمين

ايمن باشا رشدى
الحق خالتش ايمن وصلت  :: 
ربنا يتولانا على لسانها
ياريت تنادى عيلة غتوت فررررررداً فرررررررررررداً
انا عارفاها وعارفه لسانهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
صباح الفل نورت الدفتررررررررررررررر

سوما الجميلة .. اين انتى ياقمراية .. اتمنى لكِ يوم سعيد 

انا كمان نوررررررررررررررررررت الدفتر
بنت ابوهااااااااااااا

تحيااااااااااااااتى
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

لا مؤاخشة يا جماعة.. إتأخيت عييكم حبتين...

أصي (أصل) بعد ما بنت شهيياي (شهريار) عَمَيت(عملت) يي ( لي) عميية (عملية) تقويم فويي (فوري) في سناني وأينبة (أرنبة) مناخييي ( مناخيري) وحاجبي الشماي (الشمال)...

الدكاتية في المشتشفى يفوني (لفوني) بشاش كتيي قوي، وانا ماشي بتوع الآثاي افتكيوني موميا هيبانه (هربانه)... فين عيا ما فهمتهم...

أهلاآآآآآآن خايتشي... إنتي عميتي إيه في غتوت الصغنن؟

دا كتب قصائد فيكي، وما بينامش من هيامه بيكي...

قيبي (قربي) يا بنتي ما تخافيش... إنتي خياص بقيتي من ويادي (ولادي)...

ودا إيه دا؟ هامبيجي... بأيف هنا وشفا... 

إتجدعني كدا، وانا أجيب يك تياته همبيجي... 

بس اجتهدي شوية... عايزك تاخدي سنتين في سنة ...

وتيوحي شنة شاتة غتاتة عيا طوي...

وجع في همبويجايكوا،
غتوت إيأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل ع الجميع

منورين

و الست نوسا وصلت يا ميت ................. أهلا و سهلا

ماشي يا عم أيمن خطاب   تحطنى في طريق الخالة نوسا يا مفترى

----------


## zezonoh99

بس كده كل يوم حوقع بس لو نسيت بلاش الخصومات وخلافة علشان الناس انت عارف الباقى

----------


## زهــــراء

عمو ابو زيزو هنااااااااا منور ياأفندم سعيدة بعودة حضرتك .. :f: 




> 1. زهرااااااء .. أخر توقيع لها كان يوم 10/2/2008م
> 
> 
> 
> وهنا .. بدأت أشعر بشيء من القلق والريبة حول أخواننا وأخواتنا في الله .. وأنا هنا ومن مكاني هذا بقاعة الاستقبال وأمام دفتر التوقيع .. أطالبكم إخواني بأن تبلغو كل الغائبين سلامي .. وأن يضع كل عضو هنا أي معلومه عن الغائبين لكي نطمئن عليهم .. وعلى أحوالهم .. ونحن جميعاً في انتظار حضورهم ..


صباح الورد على أحلى اعضاء في الدنيا .. :f: 
استاذ ايمن شكراً جزيلاً على سؤالك بس فعلاً كنت بأمتحن مثل ماقالت عبير والحمد لله خلصت امتحانات امبارح وإحجزوا لي كم سطر فاضي في الدفتر بقى .. :f: 
شكراً جزيلاً ..

زهراء حــــــضرت .. :Girl (25):

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير يا ولاد

معلش مش حاقدر أطول معاكوا... المستشفى عاملة فطار لأهم زباينها...

وطبعا أنا أول المعازيم...

محضرين لنا شوية مراهم رومي على طبقين مضاد حيوي مهروس وسرفيس فيتامينات مخللة...

والحلو حقن جلوكوز...

إتفضلوا معانا.

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أخي أيمن ..
> لم تترك لي شيئا أقوله، فحديثك تخجل منه المعاني و تذوب فيه الدقائق و الثواني ، و بوحك ينثر ودا عاطرا يمس شغاف القلب ، تنتشي الكلمات حين تعانق هذا اليراع الرقيق المفعم بالمشاعر و الأحاسيس.
> و ما زلت  تبهرني.
> مع فنجان القهوة الصباحية و قطعة الملفيه (ملفيه مربّى) و ابتسامة تتمنى لك أطيب ما في هذا اليوم وكل يوم .






الأخ الفاضل .. أوسيمي أصيل 



أيها النبع الأصيل  .. يسعدني ضوعُ عطرك ونور حروفك بين كلماتي 

فلتشع وهجاً براقاً كلما طاب لك التوقيع والحضور ، تحياتي العطرية





عـــبر غربـــة أيـامــي
أحمل أكفاني بأحزاني

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الفل يا بنت شهريار...

شكرا... ألف شكر... الأكل اللي بعتيه امبارح كان هايل... تسلم الأيادي.

مش قادر أقول لك وجع في إيه... الأكل كان لذيييييذ بشكل.
غتوت الأفخم


ملحوظة: سؤال كدا ع الماشي... هم الجماعة هنا نايمين في العسل ولا داريانين باللي بتبعتيه لنا من تحت لتحت. (هييه... وحا تولع).

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ناولني يا بني الظارة المعظمة خلليني أشوف مين هنا... كح كح
> 
> الخالة نوسا... أهلا... روحي شوفي جعجاعة مجانص كاتبا لك إيه...كح كح كح
> 
> ودا مين.. كح.. دا؟
> 
> أيمن خطاب؟ إزيك يا بني... دا ابن أخويا غتوت الأتلم بيدور عليك بمنكاش...كحكحح كحح
> 
> ودا إيه دا... دا الدفتر؟ كحكح  أهلا يا دفتر... إزيك يا دفتر... إنت بقى ماحدش سألني عنك...
> ...







الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن رشدي



يا صباح الخير يا أستاذ أيمن رشدي ، والله وليك وحشه 

فينك من زمااااااان ... محدش سمع ليك حس يعني  ::(: 

شد حيلك كده واجمد واشربلك معلقتين دوا علشان الكحه

وسلامي للأخت جعجاعه مجانص .. وغتوت الكتكووت

أنا قرأت لخالتي اللي انكتب عنها من الغتووت الأفخم

ويعيني انكسفت ووشها جاب أحمر وألوان الطيف  :l: 

الوليه دي شكلها كده بتلعب في الوقت البدل الضايع

عموماً هي حره يا عم أيمن بك .... واحنا مالنا بيهم

ربنا يهني سعيد بسعيده .. المهم يحلوا عن قفانا بأه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحكم سكر زيادة ... وورد وفل وعنب كمان  :: 




نحن نحب الماضي لأنه ذهب

ولو عـــاد بنا الزمن لكرهناه

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

انا 

مش هنا
(شخبطة)
أحسن تفتكروها توقيع

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي ايمن صباح معطر بذكر الله مبعوث لاطيب خلق الله 
> *اخي لا ادري ماذا اقول لك امام رقة كلماتك المفعمة بالود والإخاء والمحبة 
> والتي تنثرها علينا كعبق زهور عطرية رااااااقية للغاية نثرت علينا الزهور
> التي تحمل ارق العطور ووصفتني وصف اتمنى ان اكن جديرة به
> اشكر لك اخي طيبتك وودك معي ومع جميع اخوتنا بالمنتدى فهذا ما اعتدناه
> منك جميعنا حتى اصبحت مسار جدلا هنا بودك وذوقك وكرم اخلاقك بارك 
> الله فيك ورضي عنك وجزاك كل خير وارشدك الي الخيردائما وابدا
> واعانك على طاعته مادمت حيا اخي لك مني كل شكر وكل تقدير
> ...






الأخت الفاضلة .. عزة نفس






تحية معطرة بالورد اهديها اليك في هذا الصباح  .. سيل عطر وكلمات دافئة انسابت من قلمك المدهش .. فرسمتى كل النور في مساحاتنا  .. فيض مميزا من المشاعر لاتخرج الا من روح محبه .. وقلب طاهر فيه كل الدفء .. 

كل حرف فيها متوهج وله سحره .. كل ذلك اخرج لنا لوحة باهية الجمال .. فقد ابدعتي في هذه الكلمات المميزة .. ابدعتي في عزفها ابدعتي في لحنها الخلاب .. أبدعتي في صياغتها للعبد الفير إلى الله أيمن خطاب .. اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة لي .. ودعواتي بأن يكون التوهج حليفك  .. تقبلي ارق تحياتي مقرونة بكل الورد.. 



كتبت فيكِ شعراً فأبكاني ... فيا ليتني ما عرفتك في زماني

لو علمت أن الحلم يجمعـنا ، لأغمضت طول العمر أجفاني

ولو علمت أن لقياكِ يقتلني ... لحضرت قبل لقيـاك أكفاني

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ايممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممن
> عليه العوض فى الدفترررررررررررررررررررر
> خد خالتك زى ماقلتلك
> وعلى قاعة فك التكشيرة 
> لحسن دى لو لزقت هنا مش هتطلع فى الطبل البلدى
> الله يرحمك ياغتوت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار






مالك ومال خالتي بس يا عبير .. بأه دي أخرة العيش والملح .. تطردينا أنا وهي كده عيني عينك أدام الناس كلها ..  ::(:   .. الله يسامحك يا بنت أبوها .. عموماً لينا رب اسمه الكريم .. 

بجد أنا همشي .. وهاخد خالتي معايا .. بس ابقي افتكري انك اللي مشيتينا من عندك  :Girl (18):  .. وأكيد الأعضاء مش هيرضيهم كده .. وبالذات عمنا الكبير غتوت الأعظم .. هو أينعم غتت وعينه هتطلع على خالتشي .. بس برده بيحبنا .. 

فيييييييييينك يا عم غتوت .. تيجي تدافع عن حبيبة القلب خالتي نوسا .. يرضيك اللي بيحصلنا ده .. احنا مستنينك تاخد لنا حقنا وترد كرامتنا اللي اتهانت أدام كل الناس  :Girl (12):  .. احنا هنا مستنينك اهو .... 



بهذا الصباح .. دمعي يشق جرحي فيوقظ الجــراح
يذكرني كيف عشت حياة خالية من الحب والأفراح
حتى أصبـحت كعـصـفـور صغـير مكـسـور الجـناح
لا مــنــه طـــــار عـالــيـاً .. أو مـــات فـاســتراح

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## the_chemist

صباحو زى العسل

منورين

و ربنا يوفقك يا زهراء و تنجحى

و عاوزين حاجة كده ترم العضم يا بنتى عمك غتوت بيفرفر و عاوزين السكينة و نلحقه

ياللا 

حلااااااااااااااااااال الله أكبر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

::  الله يخليك أبو أمنية شكراً على دعوتك الجميلة .. :f: 
لاتقلق المفروض إني اختصاص مشارط وسكاكين حنبقى نشوف حكاية عمو غتوت  :Girl (13): 

مساء الخير عليكم جميعاً.. :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إسمع يا ولد خطاب...

غتوت الأتلم عايجول لك اللي كانت بيناتنا دي كات إمناغشة عائلية... 

وما حدش له صالح بيها... وما دام عنبجى نسايب... سيبني عليهم...

خبر ايه يا ددعان؟

عتتكربسوا ليه على الولد بن خطاب زي فِرجة الدوع كافر اما يلجوا رغيف...

هَمّلهم يا ولدي... ولا تسعل فيهم...

سمعهم الغنيوة دي:

http://up.haridy.org/F26764A6

وبعدين روح اتتاوى مع غتوت الأفخم...

(جلنالكم 100 مرة الأعظم ده خليص... مات من زمان...إنتوا إيه؟ بلديات؟)

وناولني العروسة من جفاها، عناخدها في الهودج ونزفوها لحااااد عريسها غتوت الأتلم.

وان جامت عركة مع صبيان الجاعة جبل ما اعاود... ابعت لي مرسال...

أعمر الشومة وآدي لك رهوان...

مسافة أسبوعين تلاتة وآدي أوريهم مطاريد الغتاتة كيف واعرين.

ودع في شومكوا،
غتوت شلضم (تخصص خناق، وبيشتغل عارضة جون)

ملحوظة: غتوت الأتلم مبسوط من صورة الخالة نوسا وهي عاملة معددة...
بس عايجول لك ما عادش يصُح حد غريب يشوف صورة العروسة... دي التجاليد عندينا... كلك نظر.

----------


## the_chemist

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

غتوت هيتاوى في بيت العدل

و الخالة نوسة هتربطه من رجله عشان يقعد في البيت
عشان خايفة عليه من مطاريد الجبل

إيه يا ريسة هو دا دفتر حضور و لا دكانة غتوت

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

تحياتى ياعبيبر ويارب اكون مواعيدى كويسه 
وبلاش خصم حوافز ولا مكافأت لاحسن الشهر ده كان صعب قوى خطف ومشاكل وانا قضيت كله دريفلى من مؤمن لكوك دوور ياقلبى لاتحزن والنبى كلموا البيه عشان يصرف حوافز واى حاجه نمشى بيها الشهر تحياتى جاسره مصريه

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> صباح الفل يا بنت شهريار...
> شكرا... ألف شكر... الأكل اللي بعتيه امبارح كان هايل... تسلم الأيادي.
> مش قادر أقول لك وجع في إيه... الأكل كان لذيييييذ بشكل.
> غتوت الأفخم
> ملحوظة: سؤال كدا ع الماشي... هم الجماعة هنا نايمين في العسل ولا داريانين باللي بتبعتيه لنا من تحت لتحت. (هييه... وحا تولع).



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنت شهريار =الحاكم الجبّار
من أين يبتدي =المكتوي بالنّار
الجائعُ الذي =يشتاقُ للممْبار
و الفتّةِ التّي =من أرزها أدوار
ولحمةٍ بها =عِرْقٌ من الأبقار
فليتّو أو تيلي =فكلهم أخيار
كباب حلةٍ =أو طاجن الفخّار
الجوعُ كافرٌ =قد قالها الأبرار
غتّوتنا الذي = يؤلّف الأشعار
و كيمْيَئِيُّنا =يحرّك الأوتار
فيا لجائعٍ = ويا لِسِتِّ الدّار[/poem]
* تيلي = تليبيانكو (الفليتو و التيليبيانكو  من أطايب اللحم)
------
تحياتي

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> صباح الفل ع الجميع
> 
> منورين
> 
> و الست نوسا وصلت يا ميت ................. أهلا و سهلا
> 
> ماشي يا عم أيمن خطاب   تحطنى في طريق الخالة نوسا يا مفترى






مين قالك تلعب مع الأكبر منك




حد قالك قبل كده العب مع القطر يا عم الكيميائي

وأنا مالي يا أخويا .. إنته اللي جبته لنفسك  :4: 

والخالة نوسه مبتصدق تلاقي أي راجل والسلام

دي مدوبه لغاية دلوقتي يجي 11 راجل بس ..!

وصباحك سكر زيادة ومعاك ربنا واتنين شهود 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




مع تحيات

عصابة الدكتور عمر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> 1. زهرااااااء .. أخر توقيع لها كان يوم 10/2/2008م
> 
> 
> 
> وهنا .. بدأت أشعر بشيء من القلق والريبة حول أخواننا وأخواتنا في الله .. وأنا هنا ومن مكاني هذا بقاعة الاستقبال وأمام دفتر التوقيع .. أطالبكم إخواني بأن تبلغو كل الغائبين سلامي .. وأن يضع كل عضو هنا أي معلومه عن الغائبين لكي نطمئن عليهم .. وعلى أحوالهم .. ونحن جميعاً في انتظار حضورهم ..   
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. زهراء 


كان الله في عونك أختي الصغرى زهرااااء

وإن شاء الله نبارك لك النجاح قريباً جداً ..

والدفتر نور بتوقيع حضرتك الرقيق ده  :: 

بس ممكن سؤال لو سمحتي حضرتك ؟؟؟

هو ( زهراء حضرت ) ده اسمك ولا إيه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




هـو الألم ينـزف لـو جَرْحــنا يــوم طـــــــاب
والعـزف من عودىِ كان قلبى يوم ماتصـاب
هـات لى جـرحـك هـنا صاحبــه على جرحى
هادخــل أنــا التـاريــخ من أوســع الابــواب
واكتب نهاية قصة كان اسمها أيمـن خطاب

مع  تحيات

عصابة الدكتور عمر

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> إسمع يا ولد خطاب...
> 
> غتوت الأتلم عايجول لك اللي كانت بيناتنا دي كات إمناغشة عائلية... 
> 
> وما حدش له صالح بيها... وما دام عنبجى نسايب... سيبني عليهم...
> 
> خبر ايه يا ددعان؟
> 
> عتتكربسوا ليه على الولد بن خطاب زي فِرجة الدوع كافر اما يلجوا رغيف...
> ...








وااااااه يا بووووووووي 








غتوووووووووت شلضم .. عتجول ايه يا ولد الفرطوس انته 

يا نهار اسوح يا ددعان .. دوااااااز ! وعندينا طار لساته بايت 

نهارك مدووووحس ..... واسود غطيس يا ولد خالي يا دزمه

يا فضيحتك اللي بدلادل في كفر بني تعارف ومناسبات الجاعه

والبنادر والحارات المداورة والبعيدة في كل الجاعات ياوليدي

موش عا قووللكم ولد خالي ده عبيط دداً .. وداسوس كامان !

لساته عليه تار بايت يا ولداه وما خبرشي كيف داله جلب يّدوز





وعيجولك ناولني العروسة من جفاها ..، عناخدها في الهودج جال!

لاااااع .. أنا حدايا الحمار والداموسه أددع من أيتها هودج عاااااد

أنا روحت حداكو ودبت الخاله نوسا عالداموسه ومحدش شال معايا

جولت ايه فالوليه يا ولد خالي يا غتوت يعدب والا ما يعدبش واصل





عالبركه يا ولد الفرطوس ..، إفرح وظجطط عنبجى نسايب عن جريب

قوم يا شيخ الغفر .. طخ لك 20 طلجة تحية لجناب أيمن خطاب باشا 

واوعاك عاد يا هريدي تطخ حدا من الغفر حدانا زي كل مره يا دزمه

ودور في ديبك عالجايمه ، واكتب الخلاجات والدهبات للخالة نوسا






يا دي الكسوف يا ددعان .. عا تودي وشك باعيد ليه يا خاله نوسا ؟

متخافيشي .. الدواز سهل واصل يا خاله ولا عصر زعزوع الجصب 

هو الولد غتوت الأتلم مخه تاخين حبيتين  فالحب والكلام الفاضي ده 

بس تخانة المخ عاد دي ماركة مسدلة ما عاوزاشي كلام في عوايدنا

أهي الدوازة دي اللي كانت محيراني .. ومطيرة بردين من نافوخي

رقصني يا ددع .. ونردها لك في الأفراح يا عم أيمن رشدي يا سكره

سلاماااااااااااااااااااااات  .,.. ههع ههع ههع هع هعاااااااااااااااااااااع




ملاحظه 

هاريدي ولد خالتي ومطوبس ولد عمي العمدة الحد اسماعين 

ومخلفن ولد شيخ الغفر عا يسلمو عليكو كتيييييييييييييييييييير

وبيجولولك .. الردالة وصلم يا ددعان من الصعيد الجواني .


مع تحيات

عصابة الدكتور عمر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أباي...

أمال خالتك عتعدد علينا ليه كيفنا كيف المسطحين في الجرافة؟

وبعدين لما انتوا عتجوالوا عن نفسكم جرايبنا...

تيدي إزاي إنكوا تحطوا صورتها للسواح ورواد العنترنت يتفرجوا عليها ويمصخوا الكلام؟

بص وبحلج للصورة... مش عيب الغرب يشوفوا زور البنت ولوزها؟

إيه دا؟ بتكشفوا مفاتنها ع البحري؟

دا حلْجها مفتوح فتحة لما فم معدتها بان منه... 

إسمع يا وِلد... يا تشيل صورتها خالص... يا تطخها وتحط صورة جثتها متغطية...

إتحشم وحافظ على التجاليد...

عندينا في البلد... البنت تتم 16 سنة، إنطخها، ونطلع لها بطاجة من السدل المدني بصورة المعمل الجنائي.

رِدّالة آخر زمن...

ودع في طخاطيخكوا،
غتوت شلضم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مالك ومال خالتي بس يا عبير .. بأه دي أخرة العيش والملح .. تطردينا أنا وهي كده عيني عينك أدام الناس كلها ..  .. الله يسامحك يا بنت أبوها .. عموماً لينا رب اسمه الكريم .. 
> 
> بجد أنا همشي .. وهاخد خالتي معايا .. بس ابقي افتكري انك اللي مشيتينا من عندك  .. وأكيد الأعضاء مش هيرضيهم كده .. وبالذات عمنا الكبير غتوت الأعظم .. هو أينعم غتت وعينه هتطلع على خالتشي .. بس برده بيحبنا .. 
> 
> فيييييييييينك يا عم غتوت .. تيجي تدافع عن حبيبة القلب خالتي نوسا .. يرضيك اللي بيحصلنا ده .. احنا مستنينك تاخد لنا حقنا وترد كرامتنا اللي اتهانت أدام كل الناس  .. احنا هنا مستنينك اهو ....


ياجمالك يا خالتششششششششششششششى وانتى زحلانة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا وكمان بتجرى ناعم
لا واضح ان غتوت سرة بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتع

يالا يالا يالا 
ممنوع الغراميات عينى عينك كدا
مفيش حد قارد على خالتى نووووووووووووووسا

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ليه يا بنت شهريار كدا تكسري بخاطر الولد؟

الواد غتوت الأتلم ابن اخويا مش عارف يعمل إيه...

بتقولي ما فيش غراميات عيني عينك... إيه البديل؟

طيب الشباب اللي زيه... يعملوا إيه؟

غراميات ودني ودنك، ولا مناخيري مناخيرك؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل يا بنت شهريار...
> شكرا... ألف شكر... الأكل اللي بعتيه امبارح كان هايل... تسلم الأيادي.
> مش قادر أقول لك وجع في إيه... الأكل كان لذيييييذ بشكل.
> غتوت الأفخم
> ملحوظة: سؤال كدا ع الماشي... هم الجماعة هنا نايمين في العسل ولا داريانين باللي بتبعتيه لنا من تحت لتحت. (هييه... وحا تولع).


كدا بردو يا ايمممممممممممممممممممممممممممن
دا الاكل لسه متهضمش ياراجل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> يا بنت  شهريارالحاكم  الجبّـار 
> من أين يبتـديالمكتوي  بالنّار 
> الجائـعُ الـذييشتاقُ  للممْبار 
> و الفتّـةِ التّـيمن أرزها أدوار 
> ولحمـةٍ بـهـاعِرْقٌ من الأبقار 
> فليتّو أو  تيلـيفكلهـم أخيـار 
> كبـاب  حـلـةٍأو طاجن الفخّار 
> الجـوعُ  كافـرٌقد قالها  الأبرار 
> غتّوتنـا الـذييؤلّف الأشعـار 
> ...


اوسييييييييييييييييييييييييمى
لك غدوة مخصوووووووووووووص علشان خاطرك
ومن غير ايمن علشان ميبقاش يوووووووووولعهااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ليه يا بنت شهريار كدا تكسري بخاطر الولد؟
> 
> الواد غتوت الأتلم ابن اخويا مش عارف يعمل إيه...
> 
> بتقولي ما فيش غراميات عيني عينك... إيه البديل؟
> 
> طيب الشباب اللي زيه... يعملوا إيه؟
> 
> غراميات ودني ودنك، ولا مناخيري مناخيرك؟


لع لع لع
دى أعه مستقيمة والكبير هنا ميجبلش بالكلام دا وااااااااااااااااااااصل
البديل !!
ان ربنا يرحمة ويتوب عليه ويفتح عينية 
علشان يشوف نوسااااااااااااااااااااااااا على حقيقتها
انا مش عاوزة اتكلممممممممممممممممممم
قلتله بلااااااااااااااااااااش ياغتووووووووووووووووت
مش راضى يسمع كلامى 
يابنى بلااااااااااااااااااااش
يقولى بحبة يابابا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااع

والله انا نيتى سليمة يا ايمن
ونفسى احوش عن ابن اخوك القضاء والقدر هو اللى مش راضى 
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخوانى واخواتى الغاليين

زهرااااء
جاسرة
ايمن خطاب
ايمن رشدى
كيميائى
اوسيمى
ريما

بجد سعيدة جداااا بتواجدكم معنا
وبحضوركم الدائم الى دفتر حضور ابناء مصر
يوم سعيد علينا جميعا يارب
تحياتى  :f2:

----------


## حنيــن

اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر وحشتوني كتيييييييييييييييير
انا صحيح مش بدخل كتير بس بتوحشوني والمنتدى
كمان بيوحشني قوي 
تقبلو تحياتي...
اختكووووو  حنيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اعضاء منتدى ابناء مصر وحشتوني كتيييييييييييييييير
> انا صحيح مش بدخل كتير بس بتوحشوني والمنتدى
> كمان بيوحشني قوي 
> تقبلو تحياتي...
> اختكووووو حنيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


ياهلا ياهلا
وحضور جديد لدفترنا العزيز
نورتينا حنين
وفى انتظارك يومياااااااااااا معنا
اسعدنا تواجدك العاطر حنين
تحياتى 
 :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> اوسييييييييييييييييييييييييمى
> لك غدوة مخصوووووووووووووص علشان خاطرك
> ومن غير ايمن علشان ميبقاش يوووووووووولعهااااااااااااااااااااا




إيه رأيكم في التوقيع دا 
-----
تحياتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

مش معقوووووووووووووووووووول
اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وقععععععععععععععععععععععت
لولولولووووووووووووووووووووووى
وانا بقول الدفتر اتملا ليه اتارى التوقيع كبير 
قصدى اتاريك منورنااااااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد بجد توقيع جميل جدااااااااااااااااا
ممكن توقيع ليا زي دا لو سمحت  :: 

نورتنا اوسيمى اصيل
تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## the_chemist

توئيع دميل خالص يا أوسيمى

منور

و أنا هنا يا ريسة  بس كنت بأتفرج و معدب بتوئيع أبو زمل

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أهو عشان ما تقولوش اننا اتغدينا و جرينا



و الكيميائي عشان الغدوة تتهضم :D





و غتوت و الأسرة 



يااااااااه  .. الحمد لله اشتغلنا  بغدانا ... نرجع بأه  لعدم التوقيع
حد تاني عاوز توقيعات قبل ما نقفل الدكانة؟؟ 
 :P

----------


## سوما

ازيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير دايما... :Bye: 
العزيزة\عبير.. انا موجودة اهوا بس معلش مش عارفة ادخل الأيام دى.. اعتبرنى فى اجازة بس ادعى مش تكون اجازة طويلة..ان شاء الله  :gp: 
الفاضل\الكيميائى.. ربنا يخليك على ذوقك وسؤالك عنى ودعائك الطيب ليا... :f: 
استاذ\ أيمن خطاب.. ايه ده.....؟؟؟؟؟؟ هى خالتك وصلت وكمان عصابة.....يا مرحبااااااا.....وكمان بقيت عروسة والعريس غتوت كمان.....شاطرة يا بنت شهريار.. وفقت رأسين بالحلال  :Hug2: ....ياااااه مبرررررررروووووك ونشاطركم الأحزان قصدى الأفراح....ههههه
استاذ\ ايمن رشدى.. مبروك على الخبر السعيد (غتوت وخالتى نوسة).. ويارب مش تكون لسه واخد على خاطرك منى.. وياريت تعزمنى على الفرح.. :king: 
استاذ\أوسيمى.. فين توقيعك ؟؟......وياترى خلصت تورتة عيد ميلادك ولا لسه؟ :Play Ball: 
العزيزة \زهراء.. يارب تطمنئى على النتيجة ونفرح معاكى اخر السنة باذن الله....
سوما موجودة اهوا..  :Baby:  ..بس لدقائق معدودة......... :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

ايمن أنت بجد مش معقول 
هههههههههههه
لحد دلواتي مش عارفة امسك نفسي من الضحك 
اني احبك في الله يا اخي

----------


## ريـم

انا هنا يا عبير..
الأستاذ كيميائي.. 
اليوميات خلاص كده.. خلصت..
انا اسفة اني بأقول كده بس هي حالياً وقفت
و ماظنش انها ناوية ترجع تاني.. 
بس سعيدة بإهتمام حضرتك 
و يحيى و إيمان بيسلموا على حضرتك جداً..
الاستاذ أيمن خطاب..
في الواقع أنا مكنتش قريت الكلام إللي حضرتك كتبته
من كام يوم.. 
و قرأته دلوقتي و قرأت الحتة إللي بتقول اني بأخدك فيها
نشرب شاي اخضر و نفوت على أجدادنا الفراعنة..
جميلة جداً.. ربنا يخليلنا قلمك الراقي دايماً في المنتدى..
و انا اهو يا عبير 
موجودة و مازلت احيا و اتنفس.. هههههههههههه
معلش خالص على امبارح
جيت و دشدشت القمة بتاعتكم..  ::$: 
بس إن شاء الله ارجع اشوفك قريب
و نرغي براحتنا..
و انا موجودة تاني اهو ..  :xmas 4: 
حضوووووووووور

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> استاذ\أوسيمى.. فين توقيعك ؟؟......وياترى خلصت تورتة عيد ميلادك ولا لسه؟
> [/COLOR]موجودة اهوا..  ..بس لدقائق معدودة.........


دي كانت يا دووووووووووووب مسح زور يا سوما .. و شكرا على سؤالك .... بفكر أعمل عيد ميلاد كل شهر .. او كل أسبوع :D

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أحلا حاجة في الدنيا... إنك تفقع مهموز... ويلبس في حد تاني...

أهه بنت شهريار زحلقت أيمن من العزومة بتاعة الكيماوي علشان افتكرته أنا...

دي ميزة إن يكون ليك أخ توأم غلبان...

باقول لك إيه يا بنت شهريار...

أظن من حقي بقى آجي أنا... كتري البتلو المشوي... بسسسسررررررررعة... ياللا.

وجع في زحاليقكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

> أهو عشان ما تقولوش اننا اتغدينا و جرينا
> 
> 
> 
> و الكيميائي عشان الغدوة تتهضم :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


صباحكو فل و ياسمين و ورد

متقلقوش الورد عندن كتير و حلو قوى و تحت أمركم مايغلاش علي أعز الناس

 :f2:   :Heart14: 

كل دى توائيع يا أبو زمل

دا أنت خطك حيلو قوى يا راجل

 :Aaaaa40: 

بس ليه تعمل توئيع لغتوت

يا راجل دا تعمله مشنقة يتمرجح عليها     :Evil 2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا هنا يا ريسة بس كنت بأتفرج و معدب بتوئيع أبو زمل


ان جيت للحق يا كيميائى كلنا معدبييييييييييييييييين بالتوئيع
وعلينى فيه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت اخى العزيز



انا اسمى مكتووووووووووووووووب
لولووووووووووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك اوووووووووووسيمى
خطك خطيرررررررررررررررررررر
ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

سوما ... صباح الفل حبيبتى
وحشاااااااااااااااااااااااااانى ووحشنى توقيعك
يارب ترجعى لنا بألف سلامة حبيبتى


الاميرة المفقودة .. نورتينا فى دفترنا المتواااااااااضع

ريماااااا ... ياويلكم ياويلكم ياقمراية نورتينااااااااااااااااا



> أحلا حاجة في الدنيا... إنك تفقع مهموز... ويلبس في حد تاني...
> 
> أهه بنت شهريار زحلقت أيمن من العزومة بتاعة الكيماوي علشان افتكرته أنا...
> 
> دي ميزة إن يكون ليك أخ توأم غلبان...


هههههههههههههههههههه
يامهاميزززززززززك يا غتوت
بررررررررررررررررىء يا ايمن باشا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من اعمالكم سلط عليكم
نورتنا اخى العزيز
البتلو جاهزززززززززززززززززز


انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت



تحيااااااااااااااااااتى للجميع  :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

صباح الخييييييييير ياماما منورة مونتى ياعسل  :f: 

موجودة أنا  :Girl (25):

----------


## mlokheia

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته. انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى ارجو انى اكون معكم مشارك فى ارائكم ومواضيعكم واكون عند حسن ضن الجميع ان شاء الله :Poster Sss:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

تم افتتاح ورشة الكيميائي ( الأوسيمي ) الشاملة بالتخصصات التالية
- أفيشات أفلام
- توقيعات أعضاء
- تجارب نووية ( على نوى البلح )
- غتاتة مستوية  (بالتعاون مع غتّوت الأفخم عميد كليّة أصول الغتاتة العالمية ) و غتاتة نص مستوية ( رخامة ) بالتعاون مع طروقة  (جرّ رجل).
و جاري العمل على باقي التخصصات
خصم خاص للأعضاء ( توقيعك و توقيع الجيران مجانا ) بس هات لنا الجيران عالمنتدى كمان.
ملحوظة : يسري العرض من الساعة 3 صباحا إلى الساعة 3 إلا خمسة  و الأولوية لأسبقية الحجز.
ملحوظة تانية : اقروا  الملحوظة اللي فوق كويس .
--------
تحياتي

----------


## أم نادر

حاضرة و إن شاء الله أكون معاكم على طول

الأوسيمي بم إنك لم تحدد الساعة 3إلا5 صباحا ولا مساءا

فياريت تحجز لى توقيع مجانى و سأعفيك من الجيران و أنا أهه أول واحدة تحجز

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الله يسامحك يا أوسيمي...

حضرتك حطيت للغتاوتة إمضاءاتهم بخط جميل...

أول ما شافوها... جالهم هلعععععععععع...

يا بني دي ناس بتستهجى لما تيجي تبصم... وبرضه ساعات بتطلع البصمة غلط...

ولعلمك... كتر الإمضاءات في نفس الورقة جابلهم انفصام شخصية...

ولحد دلوقتي مش عارفين مين فيهم اسمه إيه فعمالين يبدلوا الجلاليب...

أما أروح أشوفهم رسيوا على إيه...

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباح الحب والحنان









هـــــذا هـــــــو الــــفـــــــــــــــــراق 

وهـــذ أنـــــــــا أمــــــــــــــــــــــوت

وكــلمـــاتي تشهد بقلبي الإختنـــــاق 

وعبراتي أزفُــهـــا من غــير صـوت 

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## حنين مصر

يعنى  نمضى  حضور  وانصراف  واللى   عاوز  يزوغ؟
لا  ياعم  كدا  مش  هانعرف  نهرب  براحتنا  وهاتعملوا  علينا  كبسه  سعودى  تجنن
 :gp:  :gp:  :gp:  :gp: 
انا  قولت  اسلم  وارفع  الرايه  البيضا  احسن
وجيت  امضى

----------


## the_chemist

هاىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

أنا هنا أهه يا ريسة

و ربنا ينجينا من خالتك يا عم أيمن خطاب

صباحك فل 


ايه يا حنين حكاية الكبسة السعودى دى علي الفطار كده تبقي تقيلة قوى

فين عم أيمن رشدى مزوغ و لا صلاة الجمعة لسه مخلصتش عندهم

صباحكو فل جميعا

 :Icecream:  في جليم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> حاضرة و إن شاء الله أكون معاكم على طول
> 
> الأوسيمي بم إنك لم تحدد الساعة 3إلا5 صباحا ولا مساءا
> 
> فياريت تحجز لى توقيع مجانى و سأعفيك من الجيران و أنا أهه أول واحدة تحجز


سوري يا أم نادر  توقيع  الجيران  هو الي مجاني ...  أحجز لك توقيع  الجيران؟؟؟  :D
لكن توقيعك  مش حيكلفك كتير .. هما كلهم  سيخين  كباب  على  سيخين  كفته مع شوية طرب  بس كتري سلطة الطحينة ، و تبعتيهم بال DHL على عنوان فرقة الجوع الكافر   
مرفق بروفة التوقيع  - غير صالحة للاستخدام -  :D
--------
تحياتي

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> الله يسامحك يا أوسيمي...
> 
> حضرتك حطيت للغتاوتة إمضاءاتهم بخط جميل...
> 
> أول ما شافوها... جالهم هلعععععععععع...
> 
> يا بني دي ناس بتستهجى لما تيجي تبصم... وبرضه ساعات بتطلع البصمة غلط...
> 
> ولعلمك... كتر الإمضاءات في نفس الورقة جابلهم انفصام شخصية...
> ...


أو استدراج مش عارف 
--------------
تحياتي

----------


## سوما

صباااااااااح الفل على الجميع..............موجودة بس مش كتير معلش  ::(:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تصدق بالله يا أوسيمي...

بقى لي تلت ساعة بافكر أكتب لك إيه على هديتك الجميلة دي...

ومش لاقي تعبيرات تكفي...

الشكر لا يجزيك حقك... والإعجاب أقل من الواجب....

جزاك الله بكل الخير من عنده بكرمه وحفظ لنا فنك، ورقتك، وودك.... وبارك لنا فيك.

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

أنا قلت آجى أوئع الأول قبل ما أروح أتخانق في السياسة

دى بقت زى قهوة الصباح كده

هههههههههههههههه
شوية خناق و خربشة 
مع أنها بالتوصل للعض أحيان

بس بأروح بعدها فك التكشيرة مفرفش و جاهز للضحك

ما هو شر البلية ما يضحك

صباحكو فل

و أمنية بتصبح عليكم   :Baby:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أهو يا أم نادر .. ينفع دا !!!
و بلاش سلطة الطحينة :D

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير...

إنتوا ما بيتجوش ليه؟

مش تخلليكوا حلوين كدا... وتيجوا... 

والحكاية مش غرامة ولا مشوار...

مش... مش تيجوا؟

ولا نيجي احنا؟

وجع في غراماتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## the_chemist

ايه الحكاية يا جماعة

هى الريسة فين

سلامتك يا ريسة
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ألف سلامة يا بنت شهريار...

القر وحش...

بس، ولا يهمك... أنا جايب الأجزخانة الصغيرة بتاعتي معايا...

أأمري... كافة أنواع الأدوية والعقاقير تحت أمرك...

دخل يابني اللوري أبو مقطورة هنا... خللي البنت تنقي براحتها... كح كح...

----------


## Suη SЋINE

السلام عليكم =)

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الازهار علي الجميع
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه دِه؟ سَدَر؟...

عاتُضحُك علينا بسَدرتين ورد؟

ده بدال ما تديب شندوتش كشري، ولا عودين دردير؟

إوعاك يا وِلد البلد اتفَكِر إنك فوج الجانون ِكِمنّك مشرف عايم وحادات من دي؟

عا تدفع الأتاوة ورسم التوجيع كيفك كيف خَواتك...

 لا عنطب عليك في مشاركاتك ونسخمطها من ساسها إلراسها...

سَمَعت صُح ولا لازم أدعدع؟

ودع في دعدعتكوا،
غتوت شلضم (مندوب سامي لغتوتيا العظمى... وبيشتغل عارضة جون)

----------


## the_chemist

عشان تكملها صح تقول "و بيشتغل عارضة دون" مش جون

إيه فاكرة يعنى جون عبدالمنصف يا خى و لا الحضري اللى هرب عشان يسد شارع في سويسرا "قال فاكر أنه هيكون قدامه باكات زي الأهلى دا أنت هتبقي شوربة يا حضرى و نقول حلق يا ددع حوش يا ددع اللى وجع منك"

وجع في إجوانكم

----------


## بنت شهريار

صبااااااااااااااااااااااااح الورد والفل والياسميييييييييييييييييييييييييين
انا جيت 
 :Bicycle: 
انا جيت 
 :Bicycle: 
انا جيت
 :Bicycle: 

ومعايا طلب اجازة مرضيييييييييييييييية  :No: 

مش ليا دا للحاج شهريار
هو السبب والله مش انااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

اخوانى واخواتى الغاليين جداااا
اسعد الله صباحكم  ::o: 
ومتعكم بيوم هادىء جميل وموفق

حضررررررررررررررررررت

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااااااار 
:F: :F: :F: :F: :F: :F: :F:
كل واحد وررررررررررررررررررررررردة 
محدش ياخد اتنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  ::p: 

 :ZZ7:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ألف سلامة للوالد وإن شاء الله يتعافى ويصبح في أحسن حال.

تعالي بقى شوفي الحوسة اللي انا فيها...

الأخت / ارتحال خاطفاني في موضوع جديد تحت دائرة الضوء...

وحواري مع الأخت زمردة (Emerald)...بذات نفسها.

حدش عنده نصيحة يخلص بيها أخوكوا الغلبان؟

طب بس قولوا وانا حاكرمكوا آخر كرم...

أجزخانتي النقالة تحت أمركوا... بنسلين...  فيتامين... كورامين...

وانا في لخمتي دي... أروح لمين؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

ربنا يخليك استاذ ايمن
نصيحتى ليك
ركززززززززززززز اوى
انت وقعت مع اقوى العضوات
اقوى فى اللباقة وخفة الدم والثقافة
اقوى فى التركيز وضرب الخصم للأسئلة من العيار التقيييييييييييييل
ربنا معاك يا استاذ ايمن
واووووووووووووووووووعى تقلق
كلنا ورا ايمان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الفل

----------


## the_chemist

ربنا يشفيه يارب

هو عاوز رقية شرعية
الجماعة اللى هنا حسدوه عشان مسرور بينفذ تعليماته بدون نقاش

أنا هنا متأخر أصل المواصلة كانت قطعت

ههههههههههههه النت قطعت

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> واووووووووووووووووووعى تقلق
> كلنا ورا ايمان
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ورا مين !! ورا مين!!
دا انتو كلكم كدا بربطة المعلّم لو الواحد جمعكم مع بعض .... هيبصلكم ... و ياخد ديله ف سنانه و يابو فكيك .. (الاعتراف بالحق رتيبة - اه  زمان كانت فضيلة)
أ. أيمن  رشدي .. اأمر يا فندم  ... نستدعي جيش الغتاوته؟؟؟

ألف سلامة للوالد ربنا يتم له الشفا ان شاء الله

----------


## nour2005

مساء الفل 
الحمد لله على سلامتك عبير وحشتيني اوي 
والف سلامة على الوالد الكريم 
ربنا يحفظه ويمتّعه بالصحة ويتمّ شفاءه  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كدا يا عبير؟

تبيعيني على أول عربية بطاطا...

معلش... بكرة الدور ييجي عليكي وابقى أمون اللي قصادك بأسئلة تجيب لك فنكيش في كعابيشك.

الصبر يا رب.

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل اخوانى واخواتى الغاليين اووووووووووى
احلى حضور بين اسرتى الثانية الغالية
اشكركم جدااا لدعائكم الغالى
معاك حق يا كيميائى
انا هخلى مسرور يتدارى شوية ههههههههههههههههههههههه

استاذ ايمممممممممن .. تفنكش كعابيش مييييييييين
متحاولششششششششششششش
يامسروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الورد 
علي أحلى جنينة ورد عطرها فواح
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f: 

منورين يا جماعة

عاملين ايه في البرد ده


ع العموم صباحكو ورد
و أهه كلها فركة كعب و الربيع جاى
كل سنة و أنتم طيبين

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل كيميائى باشااااااااااا
واحلى صباح على امنية هانم
برد برد برد 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
حضور جمييييييييييييل
تحياااااااااااتى 

حضرت تااااااااااااااااااااااانى
وشكلى هترفد قررررررررررريب ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ناصرالصديق

نحن هنا


ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مشكلة الدفتر دا انه حضور بس .. مفيش انصراف 
ما هو يا إما الواحد يوقع مرتين  يا ... 
خلاص خلاص  .. هوقّع
أهو...........

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مين اللي هنا؟

عدو ولا حبيب؟

سمعنا أوشاعة أن هناك من تسول له نفسه...

 أن يلوح...

باحتمال...

أن يفكر...

في فرصة...

أن ينطق عرضا...

بما يبدو...

وكأنه...

شبه...

تغتيت على الست بنت شهريار...

ياللا... كل واحد يفتح إيده يا حلوين... هما تغتيتتين حتاخدوهم حتاخدوهم...

دا كلام؟ بقى البنت بعد ما ظبطت معانا ووعدتنا بالكباب السفلقة اللي من فلوسكوا تزعجوها كدا؟

حسك عينك انت وهي أسمع منكوا أي شكوى بعد كدا... عايزة القاعة دي ترمي الإبرة ترن...

هاه... عملتوا الواجب وجلدتوا الكراريس؟

بخ،
جعجاعة مجانص (عتال وفرد مطافي)

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> بقى البنت بعد ما ظبطت معانا ووعدتنا بالكباب السفلقة اللي من فلوسكوا


يا عمّ دا كلاااااااااااااااااااااااام  و وعود في الهوا 
سمعنا الكلام و وقّعنا ، ولا شمّينا  ريحته حتىّ..... لاااااء و اشتغلنا بِغدانا مقدمّن و آدي النتيجة .. خلّيك انت عايش حلم الكباب الوردي 
--------------------
مُعارض 
(لأجل المعارضة ليس إلا)

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ياللا... كل واحد يفتح إيده يا حلوين... هما تغتيتتين حتاخدوهم حتاخدوهم...


ايووووووووووووووووووون
اعطيهم تطعيم قاعة التعارف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخليك ليا يا استاذ ايمن
ويخليلك غتوت ويبارك فيه
ويزيدة غتاتة كمان وكمان

*اوسيمى* .. بلاش تاكل وتنكرررررررررررر لو سمحت
مش شميت ريحة الكباب ؟؟
عاوز تشمة وتاكلة كمان 
لااااااااااااااا
واحدة واحدة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

*ناصـــــ الصديق ـــــــــــر* .. اهلا ومرحبا بك ضيفنا الغالى
اسعدنا تواجدك وحضورك معنا





> مشكلة الدفتر دا انه حضور بس .. مفيش انصراف 
> ما هو يا إما الواحد يوقع مرتين يا ... 
> خلاص خلاص .. هوقّع
> أهو...........


مين قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
دا حضور وانصراف وطلبات اجازة عاضة واعتيادية
وكمان بيقبضوا المعاش من هنا

*حضرررررررررررررررررررررت
وهنصرررررررررررررررررررف*
بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

والنبي أهل أوسيم دول ناس طيبين...

لا انت فكرت يا أوسيمي إننا صدقنا إن بنت شهريار حتدينا ولو عضمة...

دي يابني سياسة وتكتيك... إحنا بنجر رجلها... وفجأة... هوبا...

حنحط عليهم في بورسعيد... واديها جمبري وكابوريا ودنيس...

خلليكوا انتوا هنا مع بواقي البقدونس...

يا خي إنننه،
سحلول هات حتة (مخطط استراتيجي، ومدرب قوالح درة)

----------


## the_chemist

يا خبر أبيض

الناس دى نايمة هنا من بدرى كده

اللى موئع الساعة 1 و الساعة 6

هى العملية هيصة مفيش مواعيد و لا ايه

الإنضباط يا سادة
 :Busted Red:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> والنبي أهل أوسيم دول ناس طيبين...
> 
> لا انت فكرت يا أوسيمي إننا صدقنا إن بنت شهريار حتدينا ولو عضمة...
> 
> دي يابني سياسة وتكتيك... إحنا بنجر رجلها... وفجأة... هوبا...
> 
> حنحط عليهم في بورسعيد... واديها جمبري وكابوريا ودنيس...
> 
> خلليكوا انتوا هنا مع بواقي البقدونس...
> ...


نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااا على رأى خالتى مارى منيب
متديلوش حاجه ياسحلول
خليه عايش فى الاوهاااااااااااااااااااااااام  :: 

كيمياااااااااااااااااااااائى 
خليييييييييييييييييييييهم كله محسوب بالدقيقة
ومخصوم منهههههههههههههههههم
ليييييييييييييييييييه هى سااااااااااااااااااااايبة
دى الرشيدى الميزان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى فين ياسوماااااااااااااااااااا
وحشتينى اوى .. اتمنى تكونى بخير حبيبتى

صباحكم فل وياسمين

حضررررررررررررررررت

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أنا مش هنا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا مش هنا


اووووووووووووسيمى
مش تقول يافندم انك مش هنا
والله منور وانت مش موجوددددددددددددددة
اوسيمى حضرررررررررررررررر وهو مش هنا ياجماعه
متحاووووووووووووووووووووولش يافندم  ::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

طب انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
هاتى جنية بقى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله 
حضرت 

وهذا توقيعى 

ومش عاوز جنيهات 

عاوز حسنات

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ممكن يا بنت شهريار تراعوا اللي في سني شوية...

القاعة بسم الله ما شاء الله اتزحمت، والتنفس بقى صعب...

حطولنا أسطوانات أكسوجين على مسافات متباعدة... نقول كل 4 سم.

أيمن رشدي...

أنا أيمن... رشدي...

والله العظيم أيمن رشدي

----------


## سوما

ياااااااااا صباااااااح الورد والفل....... :f2: 
بجد وحشنى جدااااااااا........بس والله غصب عنى معلش....... ::(: 
أحلى صباح لعبير....ازيك ؟؟؟؟ان شاء الله تكونى بخير دايمااااا..... :f: 
صباح النيو كلاسيك يا أيمن يا خطاب وكمان جاسرة.. :Smart: 
صباح الفل على أوسيمى وأستاذ\ ايمن رشدى وطبعااااا الكيميائى الشهير بأبو أمنية.. :f: 
وكمان أحلى صباح على ايمان وريم ودعاء وكل أعضاء المنتدى الكرام.. :f:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

صباح الورد يا سوما  و كل فريق نيوكلاسيك و كل المنتدى
أنا  مش هنا ..
أمال يعني اسيب لكم أجازاتي العارضة و الاعتيادية - صباح الفل يا بنت السلطان

----------


## the_chemist

> ياااااااااا صباااااااح الورد والفل.......
> بجد وحشنى جدااااااااا........بس والله غصب عنى معلش.......
> أحلى صباح لعبير....ازيك ؟؟؟؟ان شاء الله تكونى بخير دايمااااا.....
> صباح النيو كلاسيك يا أيمن يا خطاب وكمان جاسرة..
> صباح الفل على أوسيمى وأستاذ\ ايمن رشدى وطبعااااا الكيميائى الشهير بأبو أمنية..
> وكمان أحلى صباح على ايمان وريم ودعاء وكل أعضاء المنتدى الكرام..



منورينا يا سادة

و حمدا لله على عودتك بالسلامة يا سوما

وحشتينا جدا


يا جماعة "مفيهاش غزل أب بيقول لبنته وحشتينا"
ههههههههههههههههههههه
باشي

يا بنت السلطان بوئع أهه

----------


## the_chemist

> الحمد لله 
> حضرت 
> 
> وهذا توقيعى 
> 
> ومش عاوز جنيهات 
> 
> عاوز حسنات


يا خيابتكم يا بتوع جزيرة الورد

كله مش عاوز فلوس

و الله احنا شعب المنصورة طيبين و خفاف كده

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

ام روحيييييييييييين توشيباااااااااااااااااااا
هاتى اللى عليكى الاووووووووووول ياحبيبتى  :: 

اتستاذ ناصر ... صباح الفل يافندم
نورت الدفتررررررررررررررررررر

صباح الورد ياللى مش غتوووووووت
اخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
واضح اننا نجحنا فى مهمتنا وطفشنا غتوت  :: 
نياهاهاهااااااااااااااااااا
واحد اوكسجيين هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا صلحه

سومااااااااااااا .. ياويلكم ياويلكم
نورتى ياقمراااااااااااااااااية
اوعى تغيبى تاااااااااااااااااااانى المرتب قرررررررررررررب

صباح الورد للحاضر الغائب اوسيمى
اسعدنا وجودددددددددددددددك المتخفى يافندم

صباح التوئيع الجميل مستر كيميائى
ايه النشاط دااااااااا
ربنا يخلى امنية وتعمل دوشة علطووووووووووووووول

صباحكم جميل ان شاء الله
حضرررررررررررررررررت

بنت ابوهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

[QUOTE=the_chemist;971584]يا خيابتكم يا بتوع جزيرة الورد

كله مش عاوز فلوس

و الله احنا شعب المنصورة طيبين و خفاف كده

ههههههههههههههههههه[/QUOT

انا باحوش فلوس الحضور علشان انا مقدم على قاعة فى المنتدى 
وعاوز ادفع القسط

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــــــــاتــــــــه ...



أهلاً بكم مع فريق نيو كلاسيك





فريــــق نـيـــــــــو كـلاسـيــــــك




أيمــن خطـــاب
جاسرة مصرية
ســـومـــــــــــا 





مع خالص التمنيات القلبيه بالتوفيق للجميع 

فريق نيو كلاسيك...*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا باحوش فلوس الحضور علشان انا مقدم على قاعة فى المنتدى 
> وعاوز ادفع القسط


هههههههههههههههههههههه
اتاررررررررررررررررررررررريك
برافو برافو برافوووووووووو
احنا هنعمل اعلان للبيع
وناخد المقدامات
وعلى سويسراااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نصيحة منى خد ايجار جديد

----------


## بنت شهريار

الفرق كمان وقععععععععععععت
والله لو وقعتوا لسنة مقدم
انسوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
توقيع مقبوووووووووووووووووول
بس بردو ولووووووووووووووو  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

طيب ممكن حتة جمبرياية  تحت حساب

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا كمان  باثبت حضورى لاول مرة معاكم فى الموضوع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

والله الواحد بيفرح لما يشوف التفاؤل والبراءة في عيون الشباب...

علشان يحس بقد إيه الواحد له أثر فيهم....
لما ينكد عليهم....

تطفشي مين يا مستودع براءة، يا شلال حسن نية...

فورجت إيت يا بنت شهريار...

وجع في فورجتاتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## nariman

*اثبات حضور*

*أنا كنت هنا*

----------


## alias

هلا وغلا لكل الاعضاء وحشتوني 
انا هنا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا صباح الخير ياللي معانا... الكروان غنّى، وصحانا...

قولوا له ما يبقاش ييجي بدري كدا.

أيمن رشدي

----------


## طائر الشرق

اثبت  حضورى  لكى  يزيد سرورى

على القافية وحلوة صح

----------


## alias

اه حلوة جدا عجباني
انا موجودة كمان شوية

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباحكم فل يا شباب...

يا صباح الخير ياللي معانا... الكروان غنّى، وصحانا...
دا مطلع أغنية مشهورة لأم كلثوم...

يعني مش من تأليفي... بس طبعا لما باغنيها... صوتي أحلى... مش كدا؟

أيمن رشدي

----------


## the_chemist

> صباحكم فل يا شباب...
> 
> يا صباح الخير ياللي معانا... الكروان غنّى، وصحانا...
> دا مطلع أغنية مشهورة لأم كلثوم...
> 
> يعني مش من تأليفي... بس طبعا لما باغنيها... صوتي أحلى... مش كدا؟
> 
> أيمن رشدي



صباحكو جمعة سعيدة

عاملين ايه يارب بخير

و بلاش تغنى يا غتووووووووووت     :Evil 2: 

حرام عليك هتموت أم كلثوم تانى ليه

 :f2: 

أنا جيييييييييييييت  :Plane:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير

طبعا  النهاردة اجازة  

لكن انا  جيت بس علشان  النهارده اخر الشهر


واصبح على

مدير الحسابات الى مشحتفنا وراه

كل 29 فبراير وانتم  بخير 

ناصــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

ايه الدفتر دا .. مفيش ويك اند!!
ليكون حد سمعني -يجعل كلامنا خفيف
آه .. افتكرت.. انا مش هنا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اللىطيب ممكن حتة جمبرياية تحت حساب


 يوقع ياكل يا استاذ ناصر
اللى ميوقعش يفضل جعاااااااااااان





> انا كمان باثبت حضورى لاول مرة معاكم فى الموضوع


اهلا بيك طارق الشرق 
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا




> فورجت إيت يا بنت شهريار...


فورجت يعنى سماح بس باللغات 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت اللى فهمتها غلط ماليش دعوة 


ناريمان 3230
نورتينا ياقمراية
شكرا لتوقيعك ومرورك الغالى


الياااااااااااااااااااااااااس وحشتينا كتير 
فيننننننننننننننننننننننك

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا صباح الخير ياللي معانا... الكروان غنّى، وصحانا...
> 
> قولوا له ما يبقاش ييجي بدري كدا.


أيمن رشدي 
ستة الصبح !!!!
هو الدفتر دا مش بينام ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت مييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟




> اثبت حضورى لكى يزيد سرورى
> 
> على القافية وحلوة صح


صباح جميل ان شاء الله طائر الشرق





> اه حلوة جدا عجباني
> انا موجودة كمان شوية


الياس تانى
ياويلكم ياويلكم





> يعني مش من تأليفي... بس طبعا لما باغنيها... صوتي أحلى... مش كدا؟


طبعااااااااااااا ودى عاوزة شك
محدش معاه سماعات للوداااااااااااااااااااااااااان





> بلاش تغنى يا غتووووووووووت 
> 
> حرام عليك هتموت أم كلثوم تانى ليه


هيموتها تانى غتاتة طبعا مش غتووووووووت
صباحك فل وياسمين

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير
> 
> طبعا النهاردة اجازة 
> 
> لكن انا جيت بس علشان النهارده اخر الشهر
> 
> 
> واصبح على
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ناصر جاى على طمع
خبوا مدير الحسابات
هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتنا يافندم




> ايه الدفتر دا .. مفيش ويك اند!!
> ليكون حد سمعني -يجعل كلامنا خفيف
> آه .. افتكرت.. انا مش هنا


اهلااااااااااا اوسيمى باشا
انت مش جيت تانى
طيب جميل والله انك مش هنا
منور بغيابك ياباشاااااااااااااا
اوسيمى وووووووووووووصل


بنت شهريار
مش جاية انهاردددددددددددددددددددة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ماشي يا بنت شهريار

بقى الحق علي اللي باجي بدري أنفض، وأرص الكراسي؟

دا بدال ما تشوفيني بحاجة؟

على فكرة... عايزين فوطتين تلميع وزعافة، والدواسة دابت وعايزة تتغير.

أيمن رشدي

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

صباح الخير يا فندم 
أنا بس كنت بسأل .. باقي لي قد إيه في رصيد أجازاتي 
(عشان استهلكه كله دفعه واحدة)  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

وادى 

الامضاء

----------


## حتة سكرة

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخ   ::p: 

تسجيل حضور مع خضاضان ::p:

----------


## ريـم

موجووودة  :f:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخ  
> 
> تسجيل حضور مع خضاضان


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
(مخضوض) 
وعهد الله  نسيت أنا كنت داخل هنا ليه
يلا 
اعتبروه توقيع نهاية الدوام

----------


## the_chemist

ايه يا ثكرلة يا بنتى

تخضينا و أنت عالفة أن في هنا ناث عواكيز و ممكن يموتوا من الخطة

يعنى حندك بنت سهليال و الناس دى اللى تحت العسلين خلاث بقه 

إنما احنا عندنا فوق التلاتين بسوية كده مس بنخاف و لا بنتخض خالث

هإهإ
باي باي
كوباية ميه يا بنتى

----------


## ندى الايام

لقد اتيت 
ومستنياكى يا عبير هااااااااااااااااااااااااانم

----------


## nariman

*موجوده والحمدلله*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حاضر والحمد لله


لقد أصبح قلبي على حافة النسيان .... فهو الآن ينهرني .. ويصرخ في مشاعري ... ويهمس لمن رحلوا عن عالمنا ... بأن لا تنسونا ... وعقلي يشدني .. عالياً .... فيرد عقلي لينهر مشاعري ويقول لها .. اذهبي بعيداً عن أرضه .. عن عالمه .. عن بحر حزنه .. إذا استطعت ..   فلقد تطايرت أشلائي .. في اتجاهات معاكسة .. تنتزع روح حبيبتي مني .. وتنتزعني من نفسي .. ولا يزال البحث جارياً .. عن أشلاء ضائعة .. وأحاسيس ممزقه .. وجدوهم جميعاً .. أعادوا ترميمهم ..  وإصلاح ما أفسده الزمن .. إلا قلبي الشارد .. لم يتم العثور عليه .. بعد أن هاجر عائداً .. إلي أعماق أمي الغائبة الحاضرة ...!  



اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما


اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشف أمي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغــــــــــــادر سقما




يا صاحبي ده مش زماننا  .. ولا زمن الطيبين
لا المحبة هي المحبة .. ولا الحنين هوالحنين
كل شيء بالدنيا اتغير .. خليك قاسي ولا تلين

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

سلامو عليكوا....

... ... ...

... ... ...

سلامو عليكوا.

----------


## bortofa7

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله .. الذي جعل لنا الأقلام نائبةً عن الأقدام
أحبتي قد لا يرى الواحد منا وجه الاخر وقد لا يعرف بعضنا البعض معرفة شخصية ..
و الجميع هنا ليس سوى علامه استفهام (( ؟ )).. لا نرى سوى
اسماء ورموز مستعارة
ولكن يبقى القلم هو البطاقة الشخصية .. التي لا ينكرها الجميع 
بطاقة لامعة تصرح له دخول العقول قبل القلوب 
قد يتمكن وقد يفشل من الوصول الى أبعاد تفكير القراء ..وها انا قد
أتيت ومعي قلمي ومحبرتي غلفتهما برداء الحب داخل قلبي فهل يجد حبري مكاناً بين أحباركم ؟؟!!!
فهل تكتمل سعادتي وشرفي في ان اكون اخت وصديقه
للجميع..
اشعر بمشاعر الغربه التي هي في طبيعتها تنتاب كل من
يدخل بيت جديد ويتسائل هل سيقبلووني اصحاب الدار ام لا ..!!!؟؟؟
انا ضيفه جديده فهل احط رحالي في داركم أم أواصل 
سفري وغربتي .!؟ :Bicycle:  :Bicycle:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أوقع 
ما أوقعشي

أوقع
ما أوقعشي

أوقع 
ما أوقعشي

أوقع 
ما أوقعشي

أوقع
ما أوقعشي

أوقع 
ما أوقعشي

أوقع 
ما أوقعشي

طيب أعمل ايه 
آه .. أهلا بيكي يا bortofa7 انتي و قلمك .. قلم بس !! .. مفيش ولا حتة جبنة قديمة على كام بتّاوة !!! ماشي

----------


## ناصرالصديق

nasser :Cool:

----------


## ناصرالصديق



----------


## the_chemist

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الحمد لله .. الذي جعل لنا الأقلام نائبةً عن الأقدام
> أحبتي قد لا يرى الواحد منا وجه الاخر وقد لا يعرف بعضنا البعض معرفة شخصية ..
> و الجميع هنا ليس سوى علامه استفهام (( ؟ )).. لا نرى سوى
> اسماء ورموز مستعارة
> ولكن يبقى القلم هو البطاقة الشخصية .. التي لا ينكرها الجميع 
> ...


الأخت الغالية بورتفاح "الاسم جميل و غالى"

أنت لست في بيت جديد بل أنت في بيتك الدافئ بدفئ قلوب الجميع و مشاعرهم الطيبة

و بعدين أنت لسه مقدمتيش استمارات عضويتك في ركن أبناء جزيرة الورد ليه

ياللا بلاش تأخير علشان نديكى رقم مميز

 :Bicycle:

----------


## the_chemist

> أوقع 
> ما أوقعشي
> 
> أوقع
> ما أوقعشي
> 
> أوقع 
> ما أوقعشي
> 
> ...


ايه يا عم الكيماوى انته

عامل هوسة و دوشة

هتوئع بالذوق أو بالعافية

و لا عشان غتوت مش هنا

اطمن راجع تانى

هو كده يا ريسة أبقي وئعت و لا لسه

----------


## nariman

*موجوده والحمدلله*



*الأخت بورتفاح...*
*معاكى حق احنا هنا يمكن مش شايفين من بعض غير صور رمزيه ويمكن اسماء مستعاره كمان*
*بس تعرفى انا اعتقد اننا هنا بنعرف بعض كويس جداا علشان كل حد فينا بيتكلم بحريه وبيفتح قلبه فبتكون صورته واضحه قدام الكل عكس الناس فى الحياه بيشوفوا بعض كملامح وشكل بس يمكن مش بيدخلوا جوه بعض او مش بيقدروا يقرأوا بعض زى ماحنا هنا بنعمل ..احنا بنعرف بعض من كلامنا .....تكلم حتى أراك..مش كده ولا ايه*

*مرحبا بيكى اختى الفاضله*

----------


## bortofa7

> الأخت الغالية بورتفاح "الاسم جميل و غالى"
> 
> أنت لست في بيت جديد بل أنت في بيتك الدافئ بدفئ قلوب الجميع و مشاعرهم الطيبة
> 
> و بعدين أنت لسه مقدمتيش استمارات عضويتك في ركن أبناء جزيرة الورد ليه
> 
> ياللا بلاش تأخير علشان نديكى رقم مميز


شكرا أخى العزيز الكيمائى
أنا مش عارفة ازاى أكون عضوة فى ركن أبناء جزيرة الورد؟
و يبقى لى الشرف أن أنضم اليكم :f:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

:f2: صابحكو خير سمعت عن غدا واكل طب الغلبانه ام العيال :f2: 

دى ملهاش رنه ع الموبيل تعالى خدى  :Icecream: غدا كدا ومين كمان

الى عامل الغدا اسمع انها :Evil 2:  سوما ماشى ياسوما لمااشوفك :Evil 2: 

طب قولى داحنا خطفينه  :3: سوايا على العموم احنا فيها واهه

جيت واحنا لسه الفجر لما اشوف بقى انتى فين صباحك ::p: 

 :f2: فل يابنت شهريار وياعبيبر نظره كدا حرام صابحكو خير :f2: 


 :f2: جاسره  مصريه :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين والتمر حنه



> ماشي يا بنت شهريار
> 
> بقى الحق علي اللي باجي بدري أنفض، وأرص الكراسي؟
> 
> دا بدال ما تشوفيني بحاجة؟
> 
> على فكرة... عايزين فوطتين تلميع وزعافة، والدواسة دابت وعايزة تتغير.
> 
> أيمن رشدي


ايه دا ايه دا
هنصرف العهدة مرتين !!
حضرتك هتستلغها فى تلمي النجف ولا اااااااااايه




> صباح الخير يا فندم 
> أنا بس كنت بسأل .. باقي لي قد إيه في رصيد أجازاتي 
> (عشان استهلكه كله دفعه واحدة)


تم مراجعة دفتر اوسيمى باشااااااااااااا
وقد لوحظ انه اخد اجازات السنة كلهاااااااا
يعنى هتتواجد هتتواجد
انسسسسسسسسسى  :: 

ناصر الصديق .. حضور جميل
وتوقيع رااااااااااااااااائع

حتة سكرة .. عوووووووووووو
وحشتينا ونورتينااااااااااا

ريماااااا .. نورتينا ياقمراااااية
عندك تأخير يومييييييييييييييين

----------


## بنت شهريار

واحد طاسة الخضة هنا يا كيميااااااااااااااائى
وهاتوا امنية تلعب معانا شوية 
انا متأكدة هتخضنا كلنا وتقعد تضحك هى 





> لقد اتيت 
> ومستنياكى يا عبير هااااااااااااااااااااااااانم


ان ان ان تششششششش
ادينى رررررررررررررررررنتين ورا بعض  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ناريمان .. نورتينا حبيبتى




> حاضر والحمد لله


منوررررررررررر والله العظيم
وربنا يطمنك على الوالدة ان شاء الله




> سلامو عليكوا....
> 
> ... ... ...
> 
> ... ... ...
> 
> سلامو عليكوا.


حضوررررررررررررررررر
انصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف




> اشعر بمشاعر الغربه التي هي في طبيعتها تنتاب كل من
> يدخل بيت جديد ويتسائل هل سيقبلووني اصحاب الدار ام لا ..!!!؟؟؟
> انا ضيفه جديده فهل احط رحالي في داركم أم أواصل 
> سفري وغربتي .!؟


فى بيتك الثانى
ابناء مصر
وسط اخوانك واخواتك
مستحيل هتشعرى بأى غربة حبيبتى
ابقى معنا دائما
وشيئاً فشيئاً ستجدينا نحن معك فى غربتك
ابقى معناااااااااااااااا
احنا عندنا باب للدخول
انما مفيش حتى شباااااااك تخرجى منة
نورتينااااااااااااا




> أوقع 
> ما أوقعشي
> 
> أوقع
> ما أوقعشي
> 
> أوقع 
> ما أوقعشي
> 
> ...


ووووووووووالله مابتفرق معانا
توقع متوقعشى
اوسيمى حضررررررررررررررر
ياويلكم بأهل السعودية كلهم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه يا عم الكيماوى انته
> 
> عامل هوسة و دوشة
> 
> هتوئع بالذوق أو بالعافية
> 
> و لا عشان غتوت مش هنا
> 
> اطمن راجع تانى
> ...


استاااااااااااااااااذ توقيييييييييييييييييييييع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> الأخت بورتفاح...
> معاكى حق احنا هنا يمكن مش شايفين من بعض غير صور رمزيه ويمكن اسماء مستعاره كمان
> بس تعرفى انا اعتقد اننا هنا بنعرف بعض كويس جداا علشان كل حد فينا بيتكلم بحريه وبيفتح قلبه فبتكون صورته واضحه قدام الكل عكس الناس فى الحياه بيشوفوا بعض كملامح وشكل بس يمكن مش بيدخلوا جوه بعض او مش بيقدروا يقرأوا بعض زى ماحنا هنا بنعمل ..احنا بنعرف بعض من كلامنا .....تكلم حتى أراك..مش كده ولا ايه
> 
> مرحبا بيكى اختى الفاضله


اختى العزيزة ناريمان
سعداء جدااااا بتواجدك معنا
تسلم ايدك اختى العزيزة
وادام الله علينا الود والاخوة والمحبة
 :f2: 




> أنا مش عارفة ازاى أكون عضوة فى ركن أبناء جزيرة الورد؟
> و يبقى لى الشرف أن أنضم اليكم


صباح الفل اختى العزيزة
دا يافندم مقر تجمع اهل المنصورة
واضح انه هيبقى احتلال منصورى قريبااااااا
بقيادى كيميائى
علشان كدا بنفكر نخطفه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> صباحك فل يابنت شهريار وياعبيبر نظره كدا حرام صابحكو خير


نظرة وابتسامة وكلمة واغنية وساندويتششششششششششش كمان
صباحك ورد وياسمين جاسرة
نورتيناااااااااا
دا جزاااااااااااااااااة اللى هيتأخر عن الدفتر
مفيش ااااااااااااااكل

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

بنت شهرياااااااااااااااار

بنت  ابوهااااااااااااااااا

عبيررررررررررررررررر

ان ان ان تششششششششششششش

 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباحكو 


 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير  



النهارده  انا جايب لكل واحد كمامة 


علشان عندنا تفتش كيمائى النهاره

صباح الفل يا ابو امنية

ناصــــــــــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الفل اختى العزيزة
> دا يافندم مقر تجمع اهل المنصورة
> واضح انه هيبقى احتلال منصورى قريبااااااا
> بقيادى كيميائى
> علشان كدا بنفكر نخطفه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


علي كده هأفضل أعمل دوشة و هيصة

لحاااااااااااااااااااد ما تخطفونى

حد لاقي خطفة حلوة كده خطفة حريمى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياللا هتخطفونى إمتى  علشان أجهز شنطة الهدوم

أنا و البنت و أمها "معلهش مستغناش عن وجودهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه"

باشي

 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الخير  
> 
> 
> 
> النهارده  انا جايب لكل واحد كمامة 
> 
> 
> علشان عندنا تفتش كيمائى النهاره
> 
> ...


ايه يا ابنى

تفتيش ايه مش تقول لى الأول و لا أنا هنا عياقة يعنى

"محدش يفرح دا سيم بينا"

صباحكو فل

----------


## دعاء ثابت

طبعا يا هانم انا موجودة بالاكراة عشان اصوت لحضرتك فى البيت بيتك بدل ما اضرب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس بجد بيتكم بقى احلى بيت واللى ميدكيش صوتة قوليلى علية بس ولا تقلقى بتاتا 
يلا بقى انا ماشية بس جيت اهو

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> صباح الخير  
> 
> 
> 
> النهارده  انا جايب لكل واحد كمامة 
> 
> 
> علشان عندنا تفتش كيمائى النهاره
> 
> ...


حيلك  حيلك 
مش لما يصرفوا  التعييييييييييين و الجراااااااااااية نبقى نوزعوا الكمامااااااااااات .
قرار كيماوي رقم 1: يتم أغلاق جميع مخازن الكمامات و مصادرة كمامات ناصر الصديق 
قرار كيماوي رقم 2: عمل لفت نظر لحكمدار فرقة الجوع الكافر  الكيميائي  رقم 1 أبو أمنية
قرار كيماوي رقم 3: إلغاء جميع ما سبق .. و إلغاء التوقيع نفسه 
-----------
الكيميائي (برضو)
أوسيمي

----------


## rapieomara

اول حضور اليوم                         السلام عليكم
ربيع قلب الليل
سجلونى عندكم

----------


## rapieomara

احلى اصدقاء
واحلى فراعنه
لكم كل الحب والاحترام

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير يا جماعه*
*اثبات حضور*

----------


## محمد غباشى

انا اسف انا عندى دراسة والاجازة الوحيدة من الجامعة عندى الجمعة والسبت لاكن انسووو انا لازم اكون موجود علاشان امضى حضور انا موجود يا بنت شهريار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

سلامو عليكوا....


قفشتكوا... وانتوا ما بتاكلوش....

ياللا هاتوا الأكل... مش أنا جيت؟

ولا...!!!!

----------


## taro2a1

*أنا معدي لقيت فيه توقيعات وامضاءات، والناس بتمضي قلت بقة امضي من غير ما اوقع.

سلالالالالالالالام*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> النهارده انا جايب لكل واحد كمامة 
> 
> 
> علشان عندنا تفتش كيمائى النهاره
> 
> صباح الفل يا ابو امنية


ناصرررررررررررررررر
هننفض القاعة انهاردة ولا ايه
التنفيض عند سلمى وكنزى فى فك التكشيرة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> علي كده هأفضل أعمل دوشة و هيصة
> 
> لحاااااااااااااااااااد ما تخطفونى
> 
> حد لاقي خطفة حلوة كده خطفة حريمى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياللا هتخطفونى إمتى علشان أجهز شنطة الهدوم
> ...


بااااااااااااااااااااااشى
يا امنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييية تعالى هنخطفك 
اجازة من الخضانة فرصة تزوغى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> طبعا يا هانم انا موجودة بالاكراة عشان اصوت لحضرتك فى البيت بيتك بدل ما اضرب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس بجد بيتكم بقى احلى بيت واللى ميدكيش صوتة قوليلى علية بس ولا تقلقى بتاتا 
> يلا بقى انا ماشية بس جيت اهو


منك لبياعين التين الشوكى ياشيخه علشان تتشوكى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يخربيت دا صوت سيحتلناااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ان ما ورررررررررررريتك





> الكيميائي (برضو)
> أوسيمي


اخيرا ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووئع
منور يافندددددددددددددم




> اول حضور اليوم السلام عليكم
> ربيع قلب الليل
> سجلونى عندكم


ضيفنا الغالى  rapieomara  
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا كثيراً
حضور جميل يافندم
نتمنى تواجدك الدائم معنا
تحياتى وتقديرى

ناريماااااان .. نورتينا ياقمراية

محمد غباشى .. انت تذاكر وتيجى احنا هنا هنسمعلك
ربنا يوفقك يارب واووووووووووووعى تغيب عننا




> سلامو عليكوا....
> 
> 
> قفشتكوا... وانتوا ما بتاكلوش....
> 
> ياللا هاتوا الأكل... مش أنا جيت؟
> 
> ولا...!!!!


ووووووووووووعليكم السلام
حاااااااااااااااااش وكلاااااااااااااااااااا
احنا كلنا وحلينا وشبعنا اكل
انت اللى جاى متاخر  :: 




> أنا معدي لقيت فيه توقيعات وامضاءات، والناس بتمضي قلت بقة امضي من غير ما اوقع.
> 
> سلالالالالالالالام


ووووووووووووووقع القلم فى يد طارووووووووووووووووووءة
ووقع توقيع جميل وواااااااااااااااااااااااااضح
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش
نورت يافندم

حضررررررررررررررررررت
ومااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشية 

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااار

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الساعة الوقتى  10.45

ممكن اروح ولا لسة بدرى 


اشوفكم على خير 

فى رعاية الله



 ناصرالصديق

----------


## the_chemist

السلاااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم

منوريييييييييييييييييييييين يا أهل الدفتر

ايه الدوشة اللى هنا دى

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه طاروقة وصل و عامل غاغة

يا إبنى أنت من أوسيم مش من مغاغة علشان تعمل غاغة

هههههههههههههههههههه

صباحكو فل

توئييييييييييييييييييييييييع + بصمة

----------


## نوووسة البحر

*الاخت بنت شهريار

الموضوع دمة خفيف
بس اللى يتاخر له عقاب
صباحكم كلكم طيب وخير

ود بلا حد*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *الاخت بنت شهريار
> 
> الموضوع دمة خفيف
> بس اللى يتاخر له عقاب
> صباحكم كلكم طيب وخير
> 
> ود بلا حد*


اعتماد مبدأ العقاب يستوجب تثبيت مبدأ الثواب
و احنا بنيجي هنا كل يوم ولا شفنا حتى Sand-Witch (ملعوبة).
أنا ف أجازة - بدون مرتب-قال يعني !!!

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير 

معلهش  اتأخرت عليكوا

انتوا عارفين المواصلات صعبة



حد يحاسب التكسى الى واقف تحت

 ::shit:: 
ناصــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الساعة الوقتى 10.45
> 
> ممكن اروح ولا لسة بدرى 
> 
> 
> اشوفكم على خير 
> 
> فى رعاية الله


noooooooooooooooooooo
لسه هنفطرررررررررررررر
ونشرب الشاااااااااااااااااااااى
وبعدين نفكر نزوغ ازاى من الدفتر
صح !!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباحك فل وياسمين اخى العزيز ناصر




> السلاااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم
> 
> منوريييييييييييييييييييييين يا أهل الدفتر
> 
> ايه الدوشة اللى هنا دى
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه طاروقة وصل و عامل غاغة
> 
> يا إبنى أنت من أوسيم مش من مغاغة علشان تعمل غاغة
> ...


ياتوئيعاااااااااااااااااااااات يا ابو امنية
صباح الخيرات
معلش طاروقة محضرش دوشة امبارح
جه يعمل دوشة لوحدة انهاردة
سيبببببببببببببببببة من نفسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> الاخت بنت شهريار
> 
> الموضوع دمة خفيف
> بس اللى يتاخر له عقاب
> صباحكم كلكم طيب وخير
> 
> ود بلا حد


ياويلكم ياويلكم بأهل اسكندرية
هلا بضيفتنا الغالية نوووسة البحر
الدفتر نور يافندم
كويس انك لحقتى مكان
ياقمر الموضوع خفيف وجميل بالموجودين فيه
وطبعاااااااااااااااااااا التأخير والغياب عقابة خصمممممممممممم من الراتب
انتظرى امين الخزينة اخر الشهر
تحياتى




> اعتماد مبدأ العقاب يستوجب تثبيت مبدأ الثواب
> و احنا بنيجي هنا كل يوم ولا شفنا حتى Sand-Witch (ملعوبة).
> أنا ف أجازة - بدون مرتب-قال يعني !!!


امممممممممممممممممممممممم
تخونك الفرخة اللى بعتهالك امبارح
اوسيمىىىىىىىىىىىى
هتاكل وتنكررررررررررررررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والرشووووووووووووووة اللى انت اخدتها امبارح
فينك يازوزووووووو تشهدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش اجازااااااااااااااات
اوسيمى ووووووووووووووووقع




> صباح الخير 
> 
> معلهش اتأخرت عليكوا
> انتوا عارفين المواصلات صعبة
> حد يحاسب التكسى الى واقف تحت


صباح الفل
تأخير ساعتين
خصم من المررررررررررررررتب
حزمتين برسيم للتاااااااااااااااااااااااكسى

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
بنت شهريار
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انا هنا هنا يابنت شهريار 
لا عايزة موز ولا خضار
عايزة شاورمة من غير بهار
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير*
*الساعه واحده وربع صباحا*

*موجووووووده والحمدلله*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

:f: صباح الفل على عيونك يا عبير  :f: 

 :f: قلت أجى أصبح قبل ماأنام أعمل :f: 

 :f: أيه يفوتنى الفطار تانى لاء كده يبقى :f: 

 :f: حرام بقولك ياعبير ماينفعش سوما تضمى :f: 

 :f: مكانى ينوبك ثواب لاحسن الموصلات :f: 

 :f: زحمه والطريق صعب قوى من بيتنا لحدكم  :f: 

 :f: ههههههههههه أعمليها ليه أستثناء أم وصحابه :f: 

 :f: عيال ههههه لحسن أنا كدا مش حعرف أمضى وحنكتب :f: 

 :f: غياب تحياتى وأحلى صباح لعبير ومنتدى ابنا مصر :f:

----------


## taro2a1

*صباح الخير والفل والياسمين.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الله ... الله...

إيه اللي بيحصل دا؟

أسيبكوا كام يوم ألاقي كل التسيب دا؟

إشي مجاملات... وإشي ابتسامات...

دا ولا كأني عديت عندكوا أنا والعيال...

نهاركوا ورنيش قديم على تفل بايت....

إفتح يا بني الدكانة تاني... خللينا نفوق العالم دي لنفسها....

وجع في ورنيشكوا،
مش حاقول أنا مين علشان آخدكوا على حين غره

----------


## rapieomara

:Bye2: صباح الفل على الموجودين :Bye2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير 

ما تقلقش ياعم ايمن  

الكبسة

 :Evil 2: 


على النار


ناصــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا هنا هنا يابنت شهريار 
> لا عايزة موز ولا خضار
> عايزة شاورمة من غير بهار
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه هههههههههههههه


كلى فى بيتك يابنتى
انتى داخلة على طمممممممممممممممع بقى





> صباح الخير
> الساعه واحده وربع صباحا
> 
> موجووووووده والحمدلله


هو دا الضميرررررررررررررررررررررر
ناريمان تتفااااااااااااااااااااااانى فى العمل
صبح وليل وليل وصبح

صباحكم فل وياسمين

 :f2:   :f2: 
حضرررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل على عيونك يا عبير 
> 
> قلت أجى أصبح قبل ماأنام أعمل
> 
> أيه يفوتنى الفطار تانى لاء كده يبقى
> 
> حرام بقولك ياعبير ماينفعش سوما تضمى
> 
> مكانى ينوبك ثواب لاحسن الموصلات
> ...


الدفتر زرررررررررررررررع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الفل والورد والياسمين
كل دا ورد يا حببببببببببببببببببببببى
رشوة دى !!!
اه كنت بحسبها مش رشوة
كنت هزعل اوووووووووووووووووووى

وبعدين انتوا ودختووووووووووووونى
سوما مين اللى تمضى مكانك يا قمر
سوما واخدة غيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
وواخدة اذن فى التليفون ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جاسررررررررررررررررررررررررررة
المرتب قررررررررررررررررررررررررررب  ::p: 
احضرررررررررررررررررررررررى يا بنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

تعالى وكل يوم هجهزلك الفطار
رشوة اهى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الفل ياسكرة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير والفل والياسمين.


اممممممممممممممممممم
خمسة الفجر 
يبقى لسه هينام
ولا صحى من النوم 
صباحك ورد وريحان ياطرووووووووووووقة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الله ... الله...
> 
> إيه اللي بيحصل دا؟
> 
> أسيبكوا كام يوم ألاقي كل التسيب دا؟
> 
> إشي مجاملات... وإشي ابتسامات...
> 
> دا ولا كأني عديت عندكوا أنا والعيال...
> ...


واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  :W00t1: 
يادى الحوووووووووووووووووسة اللى على سهوة  :Shutup2: 
غتوووووووووووووووووووووووت !!!!!  :Afro: 
انت جيت تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى يارمضان  :Bounce: 
كنا مرتاحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  :Cool: 

طيب نجامل بس من نفسنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Shutup2: 
قولى ياغتوت 
الورنيش دا بنى ولا اسود
علشان احدد بس هلبس ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباحك فل وياسمين
 :Busted Red:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تلبسي إيه يا بنت شهريار؟

دا حيلبسك تهمة؟

إتقي شره، وتعالي ساعديني أنصب فنطاس الجلوكوز على ما الشباب يجيبوا طشت العسل الأبيض علشان أغير ريقي.... كح كح.

ما هو أصل العسل هو السبب في نشاطي الوهاج دا....

والنبي يابني تشد غطا القلم أحسن معصلج معايا... كحكح.

----------


## the_chemist

> تلبسي إيه يا بنت شهريار؟
> 
> دا حيلبسك تهمة؟
> 
> إتقي شره، وتعالي ساعديني أنصب فنطاس الجلوكوز على ما الشباب يجيبوا طشت العسل الأبيض علشان أغير ريقي.... كح كح.
> 
> ما هو أصل العسل هو السبب في نشاطي الوهاج دا....
> 
> والنبي يابني تشد غطا القلم أحسن معصلج معايا... كحكح.


يادى الخيشة المقطعة

هو الفينيك خلص و لا ايه ده


يوووووووووووه ريحة غتوت غلبت علي اى ريحة

أنت كيت يا مرضان "رمضان بس باللاوندى"

صباح الفل ع الغاليين

 :Icecream:

----------


## rapieomara

*       مساء الفل*
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
بحب اهل بورسعيد
لان البورسعيديه اجدع ناس :Fear2: 
FF0000

----------


## rapieomara

*علمونا ياجماعه الطرق الحلوه لتزيين الموقع*

----------


## rapieomara

*لاخاب من استشار*
*



الى عنده طريقه ما يبخلش عليه


*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

إدّيها ..... بُنّي
أنا في باب الحديد تحت الساعة  هاتوا دفتركم لو مصرّين أوقّع.... في المُشْمُشْ :D

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

:f: _ صباح الخير ياعبير أنا بدفع التمن غالى قوى وشوفى بقى أنا اول واحده

 بمضى أى خدمه الكل نايم وأنا الى جايه مافيش حاجه بقى زياده الموضوع 

 كدا مش جايب حق الموصلات طيب طب باكو بسكوت ساده للعيال بص بقى

 انا سايبلك الموضوع ده انتى وزوقك آه عايزه العنوان عشان تبعتى لاء لاء 

 خلاص قولى وأنا الى حاجى هههههههه أدبستى ياجميله ههههههههههههه

 أحلى صباح على عيونك يابنت شهريار صباح الفل واجمل تحيه على منتدانا

     جاسره مصريه_

----------


## taro2a1

*كلاكيت تاني مرة:*
*صباح الخير والفل والياسمين.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ها... ها.... هتششيي

إفتح يا ..... دفترررررررررررر

إيه اللي جابني هنا؟.... هو انا عدو ولا حبيب؟

الله يخرب بيت الإلزهايمر.

----------


## the_chemist

_صباحكو فل يا جماعة

منورين الدفتر و الآعة

يا شباب مش بيحب المياعة

هو ايه ده هو العدوى جت لى و لا ايه

المهم نبصم علشان الشهر قرب يخلص

النهاردة 45 منه يا مهون يارب بالـ 60 يوم الباقيين
_

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تلبسي إيه يا بنت شهريار؟
> 
> دا حيلبسك تهمة؟
> 
> إتقي شره، وتعالي ساعديني أنصب فنطاس الجلوكوز على ما الشباب يجيبوا طشت العسل الأبيض علشان أغير ريقي.... كح كح.
> 
> ما هو أصل العسل هو السبب في نشاطي الوهاج دا....
> 
> والنبي يابني تشد غطا القلم أحسن معصلج معايا... كحكح.


هلبس البووووووووووووووت البنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تهمة مينننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
انا بس هقول يامسرووووووووووووووووووووور   ::p: 




> يادى الخيشة المقطعة
> 
> هو الفينيك خلص و لا ايه ده
> 
> 
> يوووووووووووه ريحة غتوت غلبت علي اى ريحة
> 
> أنت كيت يا مرضان "رمضان بس باللاوندى"
> 
> صباح الفل ع الغاليين


جبنا ديتوووووووووووووووووووول
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غتوت شربة

صباحكم فل وياسمين

----------


## بنت شهريار

rapieomara : من بورسعيددددددددددددددددددددد
ااااااااااااااااااااالى المنوفية

ونقول ياويلكم ياويلكم
صباح السمك والجمبررررررررررررررى يافندم




> لاخاب من استشار


اكيدددددددددددددددد طبعا
انتظررررررررررررر التوضيح




> إدّيها ..... بُنّي
> 
> أنا في باب الحديد تحت الساعة هاتوا دفتركم لو مصرّين أوقّع.... في المُشْمُشْ :D


اديها ازرررررررررررررررق ومعاها 2 كيلو مشمششششششششششش
وقع ياباشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> أحلى صباح على عيونك يابنت شهريار صباح الفل واجمل تحيه على منتدانا
> 
>  جاسره مصريه


ياصباااااااااااااااح الخير ياللى معاناااااااااااااااااااااااا
ياللى معانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الكروان غنا وصحاناااااااااااااااااااااااا
وصحانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

صباح الفل والورد والياسمين ياقمراااااااااية
انتى متعشتيش امبارح ولا ايه ؟؟
الفطار الساعه 10 ياحبيبتى
تلات ساندويتشات فول وتلاته طعمية اهم افتحى بيهم نفسك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح الياسمين




> كلاكيت تاني مرة:
> صباح الخير والفل والياسمين.


اكششششششششششششششششششششششن
صباح الورد ياطروقة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ها... ها.... هتششيي
> 
> إفتح يا ..... دفترررررررررررر
> 
> إيه اللي جابني هنا؟.... هو انا عدو ولا حبيب؟
> 
> الله يخرب بيت الإلزهايمر.


يررررررررررررررررررحمكم الله

اااااااااااااااااااااااااايه اللى جابك هنااااااااااااااااااااااااا
السلطااااااااااااانية
يالطيف اللطف ياررررررررررررررررررررررب
وووووووووووووووووووقع يا فندم




> صباحكو فل يا جماعة
> 
> منورين الدفتر و الآعة
> 
> يا شباب مش بيحب المياعة
> 
> هو ايه ده هو العدوى جت لى و لا ايه
> 
> المهم نبصم علشان الشهر قرب يخلص
> ...


صباحك ورد يافندم
انهاردة 58 بلاش لخبطة ياكيميائى
فاضل 65 بلاش لخبطيششششششششششن على ما امين الخزنة يوصل  :: 

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييت
وحضرررررررررررررررررررت
ونوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

بنت شهريار
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

النهاردة انا جيت وجايب لكم  موظف جديد

centr mud

مين اللى حيقبضنى العمولة بتاعتى 

صباح الفل

----------


## centr mud

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يشرفنى ان اكون بينكم  

ويسعدنى النتماء الى المنتدى 


centr mud 

ممكن امضى  (ولا امضى )

----------


## عزة نفس

صباح الفل والورد :f2: 
والنور والزهور واجمل العطور :f2: 
انا جيت يابيرو اسجل الحضور
واسمحيلي يابيرو ارحب معاكي 
بأخونا الطيب استاذ ناصرالصديق  :f2: وصديقه centr mud   :f2: 
واقولكوا منورين المنتدى بين اخواتكوا واحنا سعداء بوجودكو معانا
بيروا يا اجمل بيرو في الدنيا وحشتيني انتي وكل افراد وطاقم العصابه
وكل حبايبي وحشتوني مووووووووووت  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> النهاردة انا جيت وجايب لكم موظف جديد
> 
> centr mud
> 
> مين اللى حيقبضنى العمولة بتاعتى 
> 
> صباح الفل


صباح الورد يافنددددددددددددددم
اى كلام عن الفلووووس عليك وعلى ايمن خطاب
امين الخزينة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هلا بيك وبصديقك معنا
حضور دائم ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> يشرفنى ان اكون بينكم 
> 
> ويسعدنى النتماء الى المنتدى 
> 
> 
> centr mud 
> 
> ممكن امضى (ولا امضى )


ياهلا ياهلا
حضرتك تمضى هنا اه
تمضى برة نوووووووووووووو

عندنا باب التسجيل
معندناش باب الخروج ابداااا

اسعدنا تواجدك معنا ضيفنا العزيز centr mud 

اتمنالك وقت مفيد ومميز وممتع
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> يشرفنى ان اكون بينكم  
> 
> ويسعدنى النتماء الى المنتدى 
> 
> 
> centr mud 
> 
> ممكن امضى  (ولا امضى )


ايه ده ايه ده

أنت ازاى تيجى هنا من غير ما تعدى علي ركن جزيرة الورد

ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــر

عندك خصم تلاتين يوم من مرتب الشهر الجديد و 50 يوم من الشهر اللى فات

منور يا عمنا و قدم الاستمارات في الشباك

و التمر حنة "يووووووه التمر هندى" جاى حالا كلها تلات اربع ايام و جاى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل والورد
> والنور والزهور واجمل العطور
> انا جيت يابيرو اسجل الحضور
> واسمحيلي يابيرو ارحب معاكي 
> بأخونا الطيب استاذ ناصرالصديق وصديقه centr mud 
> واقولكوا منورين المنتدى بين اخواتكوا واحنا سعداء بوجودكو معانا
> بيروا يا اجمل بيرو في الدنيا وحشتيني انتي وكل افراد وطاقم العصابه
> وكل حبايبي وحشتوني مووووووووووت


لازم يعنى اجيب العين الحمرا والخضرا والزرقا
واجيب كل عدسات السوق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتينا ياقمراية
وحشنى تواجدك معنا وامضائك الجميل
سلامك وصل للجروب نفرررررررررررررر نفرررررررررررررررررررر
وهريتهم زى ماقلتلك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى اختى الغالية
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه ده ايه ده
> 
> أنت ازاى تيجى هنا من غير ما تعدى علي ركن جزيرة الورد
> 
> ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااصــــ  ـــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــر
> 
> عندك خصم تلاتين يوم من مرتب الشهر الجديد و 50 يوم من الشهر اللى فات
> 
> منور يا عمنا و قدم الاستمارات في الشباك
> ...


امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
كدا يبقى مخصوم من ناصر ست سنيين مقدم
بس هل هياخد الحوافز؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كيميااااااااااااااااااااائى
يعنى ناصر تاعب نفسة وجايب صاحبة
وانت تخصم منه
لا لا لا لا معلش سماح النووووووووووووووووووووبة
كل اهل المنصورة خلاص حرموا
هيفوتوا على الجزيزة علشان الاستمارات
بالنص بقى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## alias

انا موجوده بس مش كتير
كم ساعة كده بس 
بس بهدي سلامي لبنت ابوها

----------


## nariman

*مساء الفل عالكل*
*موجوده يا فندم*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> كدا يبقى مخصوم من ناصر ست سنيين مقدم
> بس هل هياخد الحوافز؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كيميااااااااااااااااااااائى
> يعنى ناصر تاعب نفسة وجايب صاحبة
> وانت تخصم منه
> لا لا لا لا معلش سماح النووووووووووووووووووووبة
> ...


دا انتو لو خصمتوا منى ست سنين   حترجعونى الحضانة من تانى 


ناصرالصديق

----------


## سوما

مساااااااااااااااء الخير........
موجودة اهوا..............وحشتونى جدااااااااا.........يارب يكون الجميع بخير وصحة دائمة...... :f2:

----------


## taro2a1

*صباح الخير، معلش اتاخرت النهاردة، النهاردة الجمعة ومابنصحاش بدري أجازة بقة، عموما صباحكم عادي، لا صباحكم هادي، يوووووه صباحكم نادي*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

ايه  ده عملتها ياطارق وسبقتنى 

انا قلت انكم نايمين مش اليوم الجمعه 

يااه حتى يوم الراحه مش سيبنا على 

على العموم بص يابنت شهريار اربعه

فول واربعه طعميه مش نافعين انا معاياه 

عيال ايه مش حنفطر على العموم كدا كدا

حنام تصبحوا على خير انا زعلانه

ياجماعه لازم اى حاجه للغلبانه 

صباحك فل ياعبير ويارب ربنا 

يستجيب لدعانا لوالدته ايمن بالشفاء

ولكل ام ويارب الشفاء يارب 

باى ياعبير جاسره مصريه

----------


## taro2a1

> ايه  ده عملتها ياطارق وسبقتنى 
> 
> انا قلت انكم نايمين مش اليوم الجمعه 
> 
> يااه حتى يوم الراحه مش سيبنا على 
> 
> على العموم بص يابنت شهريار اربعه
> 
> فول واربعه طعميه مش نافعين انا معاياه 
> ...


صباح الخير/ جاسرة

*عايزة تسبقيني سجلي اسمك في الحضور من بالليل، وبعدين انا وصلت الاول وماطلبتش سندوتشات لسة، لما انا اطلب ابقي اطلبي، وماتصدقيش اللي بيقولوا ladis is first دا كلام كتب ليس الا.
تحياتي......*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

بقى كدا اسجل بالليل طبعا مش ينفع والعيال والعشا 

وبعدين السيدات خلاص بقت كلام كتب يعنى مش 

سيبنا فى حالنا برضوه جمعه سبت الاسبوع كله

متواجدين طب معلش عايزه اصبح على الاستاذ ايمن

رشدى عشان كان عندى زهايمر وقالى انا من الاعداء

طبعا لاء صباح الخير يااستاذ ايمن تحياتى ليكم جميعا

جاسره وتصبحوا على خير وطبعا وانتم بتصلوا

الجمعه الدعاء لولدته اخونا ايمن خطاب بالشفاء 

عبير خليها غدا ينفع هههههههههه ماشى فراخ بقى هه

----------


## taro2a1

*
طبعا عبير مايهمهاش رز وفراخ او فول او طعمية او جبنة قديمة حتى، هي دلوقتي عمالة تاكل رز مع الملايكة، ومتخذة مثلها الأعلى "اللي ياكل على ضرسه ينفع نفسه".
تحياتي.....*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / جاسرة... وألأخ الفاضل طارق

إنتوا بتتسابقوا على إيه؟ لسة فاضل كتير على ما سنة 64 تخلص... هي حفلة أم كلثوم إمتى؟

----------


## ناصرالصديق

:hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 




النهاردة اجازة  ........................النهاردة اجازة

جيت اصبح ........... :f: ....................  بس

يلا سلام علشان انا سايب الطيارة  دايرة  تحت


 :Plane: 

ناصــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــر

----------


## rapieomara

[frame="1 80"] :good:  صباح الفل [/frame]
[frame="15 10"]انهارده اجازه وصاحى براحتى
بستنى يوم الجمعه علشان انام :Icecream: [/frame]
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين عيد الام

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

::$: _ياه ايه الجمال ده انا لوحدى هنا ياااه اجازه أحسن خلى الرجاله كلهم نايمين ياستار يارب


كابسين على نفسنا فى كل مكان الساعه الان 2 ونصف صباحا وانا رايحه جايه فى المنتدى


بتفسح براحتى من غير قلق رحت المطبخ اكلت شويه وفوت على قاعه المرأه وعملت وصفه 


هايله لشعرى وقلت أشوف السياسه أخبارها ايه وأهنى الاستاذ جمال الشربينى وبعدها رحت على


الصالون الادبى أصبح على ماما لميس وبعدها شوفت الشعر بس لقيت أستاذ ايمن رشدى نايم


وأوسيمى كمان وقلت أتسله مع الخواطر أشوف سوما والاميره وباقى بنات زى العسل يااه


حلو قوى الفسحه دى اه الجمال الكل نايم احلى يوم وصحيح صاحيت خالتى نوسا عشان تشوف


ابن اختها أيمن خطاب وهى ياجماعه حتعمل انتخابات الحاره استعد ياغتوت ههههههههههههه


سبقتك ياطارق افطر بقى براحتك انا مسكت العصايه من النصف مضيت بالليل والصبح سوا ولو


العيال ناموا حدخل تانى بس يارب الكل يفضل نايم ابدا والله انا لوحدى وزعلانه احلى صباح على


بنت شهريار عبير واحلى اهل واصحاب واخوات هنا فى بيتى منتدنا ابناء مصر ويارب على الخير 


متجمعين دائما تحياتى للكل ومش حقول اسماء أستاذ أيمن رشدى عارف الزهيمر ومش عايزه حد يزعل


منى احلى صباح ويارب الكل يكون بخير ودعائى ودعاكم طبعالأمنا أما أخونا أيمن خطاب ويارب خير


ومنتظرين أيمن يصبح معانا ويكون وسط أهله واصحابه وأخواته تحياتى جاسره مصريه


أحب الكلام إلى الله أربع   سبحان الله   والحمد لله    ولاإله إلا الله   والله أكبر_

----------


## taro2a1

*عملتيها يا جاسرة ونفذتي نصيحتي انك تمضي من بالليل، ياريتني مانصحتك، صباحكم معطر*

----------


## emerald

انا جيت ^-^

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا

هو النهاردة أول الأسبوع و المفروض أجازة برضه و لا ايه

ع العموم أنا بوئع للنهاردة و إمبارح

توئيع بروحين يعنى يا عبير

 :f2: دى عن امبارح

 :f2: و دى عن النهاردة

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


صباح الفل على كل الموجودين



اليوم 8مارس يوم امرأة العالمى 


كل سنة وكل امرأة بخير   

وانا انتهز الفرصة وبارك لبنت شهريار  على تثبيت  الدفتر  


ايوه كدة علشان الواحد يمضى من على الباب  ويروح    




ناصرالصديق

----------


## the_chemist

> *عملتيها يا جاسرة ونفذتي نصيحتي انك تمضي من بالليل، ياريتني مانصحتك، صباحكم معطر*


ايه يا عمنا هى مسابقة ع التوئيع


التوئيع كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

مش تخافوا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

أظن في عصر التكنولوجيا ما بقاش لازم نيجي إحنا للدفتر... 

يبقى ييجيلنا هو...

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

يجيلنا .. نروح له
الركّ عالتوقيع يا فندم .. و أنا  
مش موقّع

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> _ياه ايه الجمال ده انا لوحدى هنا ياااه اجازه أحسن خلى الرجاله كلهم نايمين ياستار يارب
> 
> 
> كابسين على نفسنا فى كل مكان الساعه الان 2 ونصف صباحا وانا رايحه جايه فى المنتدى
> 
> 
> بتفسح براحتى من غير قلق رحت المطبخ اكلت شويه وفوت على قاعه المرأه وعملت وصفه 
> 
> 
> ...


كوووووووووووووووووول دا توقيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـع يا فندم !!!!!
أنا مستقيل :D

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

باين كدا بنت شهريار هى الى حيتخصم منها الشهر ده 

الكل جه وهى مش هنا ايه هو يوم الجمعه لسه مش عدى

مالك ياأوسيمى زعلان من توقيعى أخد راحتى بقى مره

لقيت الجو فاضى وأظاهر ان الكل لسه نايم حتى عبير

انا الى فطرت وبتعشا تمام سلام جاسره مصريه

----------


## nariman

*ازيكوا وحشتونى*



*ايوه صحيح بنت شهريار فين ...يعنى ينفع كده*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير............انا بمضى اهوا...... :4: 
وعبير مش باينة ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اجازة عارضة يا عبير.........طيب يلا قدمى طلب الأجازة :: 
جاسرة......منورة الدفتر يا جميل............ :f:

----------


## taro2a1

*أنا جيت والحمد لله جيت قبل جاسرة مصرية*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_بص ياأفندى الساعه كام معاك انا مسكت العصايه من النصف عشان امضى وامسى واصبح

هه راحت عليك ابقى اسهر زى عشان تمضى فى الوقت ده وانا عملت بنصيحه ابو امنيه

واجمل صباح على عيون بيت شهريار واتمنى انها تكون بخير وصباح خير عليكم كلكم يارب_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا...

حضرت بعدك يا أخت جاسرة طبعا...
Ladies First

نهاركوا أبيض بإذن الله.

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_صباح الخير يا استاذ ايمن رشدى صباح الفل واحنا بأنتظار بنت شهريار

والى موجودين معانا ويارب ايمن خطاب ينورنا اليوم لاننا بجد افتقدناه

واتمنى الخير للجميع وتحياتى للكل جاسره مصريه_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

خلاص يا ست جاسرة

أيمن رشدي كان هنا... وسرح....

بس وصاني عليكي قبل ما يمشي....

تحت أمرك... كل الأصناف متوفرة... غتاتة، تباتة، غلاسة، سقوعية....

توصيل الطلبات للقاعات بالديلفري.... حتى لو مش مطلوبة (وهو الأغلب).

وجع في طلباتكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_ااااااااااااااه
غتوت رجع وشكله كدا بيجهز نفسه عشان خالتى نوسا

وانتخابات الحاره وياعم بلاه الدريفلى الى حيجبلنا الكلام

وعلى العموم ايه برضوه خالتى ونستحمل غتوت بكل الى فيه

 صباحك فل يا استاذ ايمن رشدى اختك الصغرى جاسره

مافيش كدا واحد طعميه واو فول مسلح على الصبح

                    صباح الفل يامنتدى ابناء مصر_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

والنبي انتي قلبك أبيض... يا ست جاسرة

بقى عايزة غتوت.... *غتووووووووووت*... يوزع سندوتشات؟؟؟

هي الدنيا جرى فيها إيه يا جدعان؟؟

عموما هنا آعة الست بنت شهريار... هي المسؤولة عن الإمن الغذائي هنا...

خيرات غتوت تلاقيها في دكانته... إبقي تعالي.

وجع في دكاكينكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## ناصرالصديق

:f2: 

ص
ب
ا
ح

ا
ل
ف
ل
 :f2: 

ناصــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

صباحكو فل معطر

أعمل ايه للنت اللى وقع منى امبارح

أنفض له عند نفضوا و لا ايه

ع العموم صباحكو فل

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

على اعتبار ما كان 
و نظرا لغياب صاحبة الآعة المتكرر حتى لو بإذن 
1- تغرّم صاحبة الآعة حلة محشي يوميا - تورّد إلى فرقة الجوع الكافر و مقرها  دكانة أونكل غتّوت
2- تغرّم صاحبة الآعة حلة محشي يوميا - تورّد إلى فرقة الجوع الكافر و مقرها  دكانة أونكل غتّوت
3- تغرّم صاحبة الآعة حلة محشي يوميا - تورّد إلى فرقة الجوع الكافر و مقرها  دكانة أونكل غتّوت

و كفاية كدا أحسن تفتكروه توقيع 

الأخت جاسرة مصرية 
كمان الي بيجي في مواعيده و بيوقع يغرّم حلة محشي يوميا - تورد إلى فرقة الجوع الكافر و مقرها  دكانة أونكل غتّوت.

دا مش توقيع 
ذيس إز نوت أَ سيجنيتشر

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

::uff::  الى مستغربه عليه عبير فين لافطار ولا عدا ايه 

مش لقياكى ليه يارب تكونى بخير شايفه الرجاله :Poster Spam: 

بيعملوا فينا ايه محدش عايز يفطرنا وقال عم غتوت

عايز كمان حله محش لفراقه الجوع الكافر واوسيمى

بيقولها على الى بيوقع كمان طب مره فى الاسبوع ::mazika2:: 

ده على كدا انا بعلن انسحابى الرسمى ده لو كان هددنى

بالقتل كان ارحم انما حله محشى عند كل توقيع لاء انا

مش ماضيه تانى السلام عليكم انا كان مالى بعش الطبابير :Ouch: 

ده انا غلبانه وفى حالى فينك ياخالتى شوفى عريسك ومحمد عبده

بيعملوا فيا ايه هههههههههههههه جاسره لسه مفطرت

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير......على كل الموجودين............ :f2:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_اااااه سوما جت بسرعه اصل عرفنا من معلومات موثوق بها ان عبير 

بنت شهريار جت ووصلت بالسلامه عشان كدا سوما عملت انضباط

وانا كمان انا بسمع الكلام انا مش ناقصه خصم مرتب ولاه حرمان

من حوافز اهه كله للعيال وعلى العموم حمض الان وليه تانى مرور 

صاحيه مش بنام شايفه ياعبير انا تمام ازى الفطار بقى والى اتفقنا

عليه ههههههههههههههههههههه صباحكو فل ياابناء منتدنا مصر_

----------


## pussycat

أنا هنا ...

أنا جيت ....لأ لأ لأ  كلة الا المرتب والحوافز هما ناقصين خصومات

من هنا ورايححضور كل يوم

بس يا ترى الفطار والغدا والعشاء على مين 

مفيش متطوعين ولا اية 

بس المفروض الكل يكون على المتطوع بالفكرة ........ ها 

ولا اية يابنت شهريار .............. ها ها ها ها ها ها

----------


## nariman

*ايه ده انا شايفه فيه محشى وحاجات*

*اونكل غتوت ..ياريت تعتبرنى بايته فى الدكانه من النهارده ويشرفنى ويسعدنى أكون عضوه فى جمعيه الجوع الكافر هههههههههه*

*انتى فين يا بنت شهريار...*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_صباح الفل هههههههشششششششششششش عبير هنا

ايه لسه طيب ادخل بقى ها فينك ياطارق ياعينى راحت عليك

ومش عرفت تيجى ههههههههه معلش سبقتك زى عويدى

صباحك فل ياعم غتوت انا عليه المحشى الاسبوع الى جاى

وصباح الخير يابنت شهريار  عبير ايه فين هاه الفطار يا قمر

صباحكو خير فى انتظار ايمن خطاب يارب ترجع بقى فين صباحك

يارب خير وترجع تحياتى يابنت شهريار وصحيح اجى تانى ولاه 

ولاه فطارى محجوز ههههههههههه صباحكو فل_

----------


## taro2a1

*أنا كنت معدي قلت أهدي وأرمي الصباح

صباحكم كلكم فل وياسمين.

تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_قلت اصبح قبل ماانام شويه_

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 انا اهه  


فين الدفتر 


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread92386.html

على العموم  ادى  امضتى


ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

> الى مستغربه عليه عبير فين لافطار ولا عدا ايه 
> 
> مش لقياكى ليه يارب تكونى بخير شايفه الرجاله
> 
> بيعملوا فينا ايه محدش عايز يفطرنا وقال عم غتوت
> 
> عايز كمان حله محش لفراقه الجوع الكافر واوسيمى
> 
> بيقولها على الى بيوقع كمان طب مره فى الاسبوع
> ...


لا لا حرام كده يا أوسيمى
دا أنت شاعر و حساس كده تطلب حلة محشي مع كل توئيع لجاسرة حرام 

أنا طلبى بسيط خالث يا جاسرة

تجيبي لى بجنيه عيش من الفرن اللى جنبكم "عيش من أبو شلن"

مش عاوز أكتر من كده

باشي

----------


## pussycat

مساء الفل 

أنا هنا .... أخبار الأكل اية مفيش متطوعين 

ولا هيبقى كدة كلة ببلاش   ::nooo::   ::nooo::   ::nooo::

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

إن شاء الله تكونوا عرفتوا أنا مش عايز أوقع ليه  ::p:

----------


## taro2a1

*صباح الخير،
كنت معدي وجاي على هنا وانا داخل كنت بقدم رجل واخر رجل خوفا من ان الست "جاسرة" تكون سبقتني لكن الحمد لله مش موجودة، وده دليل على ان التهديد جاب نتيجة والبنية خايفة على شيابها.
تحياتي،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_يااخى العزيز انا مش بتهدد وبعدين قلت اسيبك مره من نفسك ياله لله 

بس انا برضه الى مسكه العصايه من النصف كدا كدا انا الى موجوده

طالما مش قد السهر بتسهر ليه على العموم خد بالك من الرصاص 

او عربيه طايشه فى الشارع انا اصل صعيدى وانا برضه الى حغلبك

صباح الخير ياغتوت وياابوامنيه وطبعا بيت شهريار احلى صباح

                       جاسره مصريه_

----------


## taro2a1

> _يااخى العزيز انا مش بتهدد وبعدين قلت اسيبك مره من نفسك ياله لله 
> 
> بس انا برضه الى مسكه العصايه من النصف كدا كدا انا الى موجوده
> 
> طالما مش قد السهر بتسهر ليه على العموم خد بالك من الرصاص 
> 
> او عربيه طايشه فى الشارع انا اصل صعيدى وانا برضه الى حغلبك
> 
> صباح الخير ياغتوت وياابوامنيه وطبعا بيت شهريار احلى صباح
> ...


*برافو عليكي خليكي ماسكة العصايا من النص وخليني انا اوقع، وعايز اقول لك حاجة يا جاسرة انا مايهمنيش عربية او رصاصة طايشة، لاني برضه اصلي صعيدي، وزي مانتي عارفة "مبروم على مبروم مايلفش" ياصعيدية*.
تحياتي

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_ صباح الفل على الكل فينك ياعبير سيبانى كدا

 صباح الخير يا عم غتوت حد يحوش طارق عنى

 بهددنى ماشى ياطارق اصبر بكره خالتى نوسا 

 ترجع ومش حتعرف تيجى تمضى من اساسه

صباحكم خير ويارب الكل يكون بخير تحياتى

  جاسره مصريه_

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

إلا بجد !!!... هيه بنت شهريار بتاخد الغياب ع الأنسرماشين؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

برررررررررررررررررررررم
برررررررررررررررررررررررررررم
تيييييييييييرارارااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

انقلااااااااااااب  :X: 

معارضاااااااااااااااااااااات  ::uff:: 

شغل مستخووووووووووووووووبس كماااااااااااااااااان  ::eek:: 

ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
دفتر مالوش صاحب ولا ااااااااااااااااااااايه  :Mad: 

يعنى اغيب يومين علشان اعمل الوليمة العظيمة ام قيمة

ارجع الاقيكم مقطعين الدفتر ومشخبطين فيه كمان  ::uff:: 

مخصوم من كل واحد فيكم تلات ايام وحتتين لحمة وربع فرخة

( دا نظام خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكوا .. علشان محدش يقولى عندك غياب  :l:  )
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا جيت 
انا جيت 
انا جيت

بنت ابوها 
بنت شهريار
عبير

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إلا بجد !!!... هيه بنت شهريار بتاخد الغياب ع الأنسرماشين؟


لا يافندم باخدة اوف لاين على الماسنجر هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوسيمى وئع يا ناااااااااااااااس
حضررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وعايز اقول لك حاجة يا جاسرة انا مايهمنيش عربية او رصاصة طايشة، لاني برضه اصلي صعيدي، وزي مانتي عارفة "مبروم على مبروم مايلفش" ياصعيدية
> .


امممممممممممممممممممممم
دا تهديد شحط محط شديد اللهجة
وصررررررررررررررريح
وهنعتبرة رسالة تخويف ورعب للرقيقة الكمييييييييييييلة جاسرة
واى حد هيقرب من جاسرة هنخطفه علطول 
ونبعت لاهلة فرختين فدية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الفل طروقة

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير على الكل...... :f: 
مخصوم ليكى يا عبير  عشرين يوم عشان مش قدمتى طلب الأجازة وكمان عشان عايزة انتى اللى تخصمنى مناااااااا....مش احنا اللى نخاف من الصوت العالى...ولا ده شغل عصابات يا عبير.... :: 
بجد مبسوطة انك موجودة معانااااا ويارب دايماااااا ما تسيبى الدفتر ابدا يا عبير.. :f: 
فين الفطار بقى؟؟؟  :Baby: 
وطبعا انا منضمة مع بنت شهريار فى اى اجراء يلزم لحماية احلى جاسرة مصرية موجودة معانا :Console:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله على السلامة



[url=http://www.Q8Boy.com][/url



ناصــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مخصوم ليكى يا عبير عشرين يوم عشان مش قدمتى طلب الأجازة وكمان عشان عايزة انتى اللى تخصمنى مناااااااا....مش احنا اللى نخاف من الصوت العالى...ولا ده شغل عصابات يا عبير....


تخووووووووووووووونك السهرة جمب حلة المحشى وحتتين اللحمة امبارح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> الحمد لله على السلامة


اخى العزيز ناصر
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك يارب

حضرررررررررررررت تانى
هقرفكم انا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مخصوم من كيميائى وايمن رشدى وطروقه واوسيمى انهارددددددددددددددددددددددة

----------


## zezonoh99

انا بأمسى اجدع تماسى احسن تقولوا ان انا ناسى وعلشان محدش يزعل ادى توقيعى هنا القاهرة

----------


## pussycat

أنا هنا   ::o: 

أنا جيت   ::o:   ::o:  أحم أحم هل من مجيب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية



----------


## رجل رومانسى

صبح صبح يا عم الحاج
احلى صباح بالعطر لاجمل ناس موجوده صباح ورود ومحبة
اخوكم طارق الحبوب

----------


## taro2a1

*صباح خيري، صباح اللي بتغني، صباح محشي "والفتك يفهم"، صباحك زي الفل يا جاسرة وياعبير وسوما ويا اوسيمي ويا كيميائي إلخ وطبعا قبل الكل أستاذ الكل/ أيمن بيه رشدي.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير






ناصــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل و الورد علي أحلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ى مونتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــى

منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ن

أنا جاي بأسأل بس سؤال مفترض فيه حسن النية و سلامة الطوية "مش سلامة بتاع جهااااااااااااااااااااد أنتى فين يا جهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد  محمود فك الخطوبة من أم 55 يا جهااااااااد"

هو النهاردة 99 من شهر 17 في السنة يعنى لسه 55 يوم عن نهاية الشهر

فين مرتب الشهرين اللى فاتواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

و لا علشان أوسيمى أبو زمل له ضهر خفتوا منه و عملتوا له حلة محشي بفلوسنا

كده يبقى بحش  :n:

----------


## nariman

*مساء الفل عالكل*

*حمدلله على السلامه ياعبير*

----------


## سوما

انا جييت اهوا..........يومكم زى الورد ان شاء الله.. :hey: 
احلى سلام..ل: بنت شهريار.....جاسرة....بوسى كات ....ريم.....ايمراليد.......سلمى وكنزى... ايمن خطاب.. ابن البلد .. الكيميائى.. ايمن رشدى.. اوسيمى.. طارق.. وكل اللى موجودين....... :f:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_صباح الفل ياابوامنيه جهههههههههههههااااااااااااااااد بتصبح هههههه 

والله ابدا المحشى ماراح لاوأسيمى ده غلبان كبيره حله شوربه لاءلاء اقول

كباب حله ههههههههههه صباح الفل يا أبن البلد وخير عليك ياعبير

فين قلبى سوما ويارب تكون بخير ياايمن ياخطاب وسع وسع عم غتوت

صباحك فل وطروقه عامل ايه ياله نام من الان لحسن تروح لدكتور نفسى

وكارثه المصاريف تبقى علينا صباح فل ياحبوب صبا الفل يابوسى وكل الى 

نورنا هنا صباح الخير على منتدنا ابنا مصر صباح الخير ياناصر ونرمين

احلى صحبه ومنورين            جاسره مصريه_

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أنا  غير موجود حاليا... فضلا اترك اسمك ورقم هاتفك ..وانا هجيبك ... يعني هجيبك

----------


## ناصرالصديق

احنا قررنا نعمل اعتصام  

علشان القبض اتأخر 

 بس حنمضى برده 

 :gp:  :gp:  :gp:  :gp:  :gp:  :gp:  :gp: 


 :Beta2:  :Beta2:  :Beta2:  :Beta2: 


عاوزين نقبض 

عاوزين نقبض



poster_oops: :Poster Stupid:  :Poster Sss:  :Ak472:  :4:  :hey:  ::uff::  :3asabi: 



صباح الخير  على كل الموجودين واللى لسه مش موجودين:



ناصــــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــــر

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread92386.html

----------


## taro2a1

> _صباح الفل ياابوامنيه جهههههههههههههااااااااااااااااد بتصبح هههههه 
> 
> والله ابدا المحشى ماراح لاوأسيمى ده غلبان كبيره حله شوربه لاءلاء اقول
> 
> كباب حله ههههههههههه صباح الفل يا أبن البلد وخير عليك ياعبير
> 
> فين قلبى سوما ويارب تكون بخير ياايمن ياخطاب وسع وسع عم غتوت
> 
> صباحك فل وطروقه عامل ايه ياله نام من الان لحسن تروح لدكتور نفسى
> ...


*يافتاح يا عليم يارزاق ياكريم، صبحنا وصبح اللملك لله، مين بقة اللي بيدور على الخناق على الصبح،ياريت كل واحد بيدور على خناق يبعد بعيد من هنا احس عندي عواميد كهرباء كتير والحدق يفهم.*

----------


## the_chemist

صباااااااااااااااح الفل علي الصاحيين و النايمين

و صباح النور على الحاضرين و الغايبين

هو عمو أيمن رشدى مش عاد بيوئع ليه

لا هو و لا بنت السلطان


دى كوسة يعنى و لا ايه

و بعدين طارق نازل تهديد و وعيد و هو هناك بعيد

طيب تعالى هنا الأول و بعدين اتكلم مش تتكلم من تحت اللحاف

صباحكو فل ع الكل

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا بأمسى اجدع تماسى احسن تقولوا ان انا ناسى وعلشان محدش يزعل ادى توقيعى هنا القاهرة


اجدع تمااااسى
احسن تماااااسى
لحسن تقولوا ان انا نااااااااااااااااااسى
برم برررم برم برررم

اهلا بيك  زيزو نوح فى دفترنا المتوااااااااااضع
تحياتى 




> أنا هنا 
> 
> أنا جيت   أحم أحم هل من مجيب


بوووووووووووسى كات
صباح الفل حبيبتى
نورتينا
هل تسمعنى .. حوووووووووووول

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 


صباح الفل
صباح الورد
صباح الياسمييييين

جاسرة الجميلة
نورتيناااااااااااااااااااا
( متنسيش اللى فى الفرن عاوزين نتعشى هههههههههههههههههه )
تحياتى  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صبح صبح يا عم الحاج
> احلى صباح بالعطر لاجمل ناس موجوده صباح ورود ومحبة
> اخوكم طارق الحبوب


صباح الخير طارق
نورتنا يافندم
اسعدنا تواجدك فى اسرة ابناء مصر
تحياتى




> صباح خيري، صباح اللي بتغني، صباح محشي "والفتك يفهم"، صباحك زي الفل يا جاسرة وياعبير وسوما ويا اوسيمي ويا كيميائي إلخ وطبعا قبل الكل أستاذ الكل/ أيمن بيه رشدي.


صباح القلق .. صباح الدوشة .. صباح القمة السداسية ههههههههههههههههههههه
نوررررررررررررررت طروقه
كل توئيييييع وانت طيب
تحياتى




> صباح الخير
> 
> ناصــــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــــر


صباح النورررررررررررررر
حضور كريم اخى الفاضل ناصر
تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل و الورد علي أحلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ى مونتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ــــــــــــــى
> 
> منورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييي ن
> 
> أنا جاي بأسأل بس سؤال مفترض فيه حسن النية و سلامة الطوية "مش سلامة بتاع جهااااااااااااااااااااد أنتى فين يا جهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااد محمود فك الخطوبة من أم 55 يا جهااااااااد"
> 
> هو النهاردة 99 من شهر 17 في السنة يعنى لسه 55 يوم عن نهاية الشهر
> 
> فين مرتب الشهرين اللى فاتوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا اا
> ...


مين
 فين 
ليه

ابو امنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية
انت معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششش
انا شامة ريحة انقلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
وريحة محشى بفلوسكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عموما مش انااااااااااااااااااااا
الراتب من ايمن خطاب
اقبضوا عليه  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت ابو امنية

----------


## عزة نفس

*[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 0000FF"]صباح النور يابيرووووووووو
 جيت انا اهو جيت وجيت على ملا وشي اهو
 انتي فينك مش باينه من كام يوم عارفه
انتي كده ياحلوة الحلوين الي هيتخصم منك
هههههههههههههههههه وحشاني موت 
يابيرو صباحك فل وورد وياسمين 
اذيكو يا اخواتي ويا حبايبي كلكوا كلكوا 
وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتواعيوني
[/grade]*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الفل عالكل
> 
> حمدلله على السلامه ياعبير


مساء النور على الحلوين
اهلا بيكى ناريمان
ربنا يخليكى يارب تسلمى
شكرا لتوقيعك وحضورك معنا
تحيااااااااااااتى




> انا جييت اهوا..........يومكم زى الورد ان شاء الله..
> احلى سلام..ل: بنت شهريار.....جاسرة....بوسى كات ....ريم.....ايمراليد.......سلمى وكنزى... ايمن خطاب.. ابن البلد .. الكيميائى.. ايمن رشدى.. اوسيمى.. طارق.. وكل اللى موجودين.......


سوما سوما سوما ياسوما ياسومااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ياهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تذاكر تذاكر تذاكر ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى السلامات دى ببلاش كدا ولا ااااااااااايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتينا ياقمر ونورتيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




> صباح الفل ياابوامنيه جهههههههههههههااااااااااااااااد بتصبح هههههه 
> 
> والله ابدا المحشى ماراح لاوأسيمى ده غلبان كبيره حله شوربه لاءلاء اقول
> 
> كباب حله ههههههههههه صباح الفل يا أبن البلد وخير عليك ياعبير
> 
> فين قلبى سوما ويارب تكون بخير ياايمن ياخطاب وسع وسع عم غتوت
> 
> صباحك فل وطروقه عامل ايه ياله نام من الان لحسن تروح لدكتور نفسى
> ...


هنا كمان تذاكر تذاكر هى الصباحات الجميلة دى ببلااااااااااااش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله لأفلسكم 
صباح الفل جاسرة الغالية
نورتينااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
( هاتى الفطار وانتى جاية بقى )

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا غير موجود حاليا... فضلا اترك اسمك ورقم هاتفك ..وانا هجيبك ... يعني هجيبك


ان ان ان تشششششششششش
انت جيت يارمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
عفوااااااا .. الرقم المطلوب غير موجود بالخدمة (( تعيش وتاخد غيرها ههههههههههههههههههه ))

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الأخت الفاضلة جاسرة مصرية
وجميع من سأل عني وعن أمي




قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد 
إذا اشتكى منه عضو ... تداعى له سائر الجســد بالسهر والحمى

صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

أشكركم على وقفتكم الصادقة ومشاعركم الأخوية

وجزاكم الله خيراً على دعائكم لأمي بظهر الغيب ،

وتحياتي لكم جميعاً على سؤالكم عني في غيابي

قال الله عز وجل 
{وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنّي فَإِنّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ}

وقال تعالى : { وَقَالَ رَبُّكُـمْ أدْعُونِى أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ }  


فاللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفي امي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغـــــــــــــــادر سقمـا


فاللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفي امي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغـــــــــــــــادر سقمـا


فاللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفي امي انت الشافي 
لا شفــــاء الا شفــــــاءك شفاء لا يغـــــــــــــــادر سقمـا




صغــيرٍ يطـلب الكِــبر .. وشـيخُ ودَ لـو صَـغر
وخالٍ يشتهي عــملاً .. و ذو عــملٍ به ضـجر
ورب الــمال في تـعبٍ .. وفي تــعبٍ من افتقر
فهل صاروا مع الأقدار .. أم هم صّيروا القدر

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## جاسرة مصرية



----------


## جاسرة مصرية



----------


## the_chemist

> الأخت الفاضلة جاسرة مصرية
> وجميع من سأل عني وعن أمي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
> 
> مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد 
> ...



السلام عليكم

أسعدتنا عودتك يا أيمن 

و حمدا لله علي سلامة والدتكم الكريمة

ربنا يشفيها و يسعدكم بتواجدها بينكم و هى في أتم صحة

يارب

----------


## the_chemist

شكرا شكرا

علي مديحك و إطراءك و وضعك لاسمى بين العمالقة

شكرا

----------


## سوما

مساااااااااااء الأنوار.......
أزيكم يا أهل الدفتر الكرام..؟؟؟؟؟ :Hug2:  يارب دايماااااااا بخير.. :f: 
استاذ\أيمن خطاب.. الف حمدلله على السلامة.......نورت الدفتر من تانى.. :Play Ball: 
                     يارب يشفى والدتك ان شاء الله وتتطمئن عليها دايما.... :f2: 
 :No: وبلاش تتطول فى الغيبة وابقى متواجد على طول لأحسن بنت شهريار بتحب تخصم من المرتبات..
اه صحيح بالمناسبة المرتبات والتذاكر يا بنت شهريار......اهوا ايمن خطاب أمين الصندوق متواجد وبسرعة قبل ما يخرج ألحقى والنيى خدى المرتبات منه وقبضى الأعضاء لأحسن ألم الناس ونعملك أعتصام على باب سلم المنتدى :: ..... ولا ايه رايكم يا أحسن أعضاء: جاسرة.....ايمن خطاب......ريم....الكيميائي......أوسيمى.......ايمن رشدى...سلمى وكنزى....طارق.....ابن البلد....ناصر الصديق....ناريمان
 :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2: 

طبعااااااااا عرفتوا انى موجودة وبحرض كمان على الفتنة والمطالبة بالمرتبات والتعويضات اللأزمة .. :Lol2:

----------


## taro2a1

*صباح الفل والخير والياسمين على جميع أعضاء منتدى مصر، وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر، شاعر القرن: أيمن رشدي، شلعر القرن "مكرر" محمد عبده، أيمن بيه خطاب اللي اسعدني تواجده، صاحبة الدفتر اللي انا واخد فكرة دفترها وواضعه في احد المنتديات "عبوووووووووووووورة"، ، جاسرة الرقيقة اللي ربنا يتم شفاها على خير، دعاء الرقيقة وسوما الرقيقة، الكيميائي يعني فريد يعني الدلع فرفر يعني المنصورة يعني حرقة القلب في اكل المش ههههههههه ورقصني ياحدع، و خوفا من نسيان الباقي مش هاقول أسماء تاني وهاكتفي اني اقول باقي اعضاء منتدانا الكريم.

تحياتي،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

عن أبى هريره وأبى سعيد الخدرى شهدا على النبى صلى اله عليه وسلم

أنه قال  لايقعد قوم يذكرون الله عزوجل إلا حفظتهم الملائكه وغشيتهم 

الرحمه ونزلت عليهم السكينه وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده

----------


## the_chemist

> مساااااااااااء الأنوار.......
> أزيكم يا أهل الدفتر الكرام..؟؟؟؟؟ يارب دايماااااااا بخير..
> استاذ\أيمن خطاب.. الف حمدلله على السلامة.......نورت الدفتر من تانى..
>                      يارب يشفى والدتك ان شاء الله وتتطمئن عليها دايما....
> وبلاش تتطول فى الغيبة وابقى متواجد على طول لأحسن بنت شهريار بتحب تخصم من المرتبات..
> اه صحيح بالمناسبة المرتبات والتذاكر يا بنت شهريار......اهوا ايمن خطاب أمين الصندوق متواجد وبسرعة قبل ما يخرج ألحقى والنيى خدى المرتبات منه وقبضى الأعضاء لأحسن ألم الناس ونعملك أعتصام على باب سلم المنتدى..... ولا ايه رايكم يا أحسن أعضاء: جاسرة.....ايمن خطاب......ريم....الكيميائي......أوسيمى.......ايمن رشدى...سلمى وكنزى....طارق.....ابن البلد....ناصر الصديق....ناريمان
>           
> 
> طبعااااااااا عرفتوا انى موجودة وبحرض كمان على الفتنة والمطالبة بالمرتبات والتعويضات اللأزمة ..


صباح الفل على الكل

منورانا يا سوما

و بعدين أنت عاوزة تعملى اعتصام علشان المرتبات و بتاخدى رأى ابن البلد و ابن خطاب

أنت غريبة قوى دول هيقولوا اعملوا 100 اعتصام مش هنصرف
يا بنتى دى الفلوس في ايدهم يعنى هيفرحوا لما مش يصرفوها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إحنا ممكن نخطف بنت شهريار و نساومهم عليها ايه رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

صباحكو فل يا جماعة و جمعة سعيدة ع الكل ان شاء الله

 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح الفل والخير والياسمين على جميع أعضاء منتدى مصر، وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر، شاعر القرن: أيمن رشدي، شلعر القرن "مكرر" محمد عبده، أيمن بيه خطاب اللي اسعدني تواجده، صاحبة الدفتر اللي انا واخد فكرة دفترها وواضعه في احد المنتديات "عبوووووووووووووورة"، ، جاسرة الرقيقة اللي ربنا يتم شفاها على خير، دعاء الرقيقة وسوما الرقيقة، الكيميائي يعني فريد يعني الدلع فرفر يعني المنصورة يعني حرقة القلب في اكل المش ههههههههه ورقصني ياحدع، و خوفا من نسيان الباقي مش هاقول أسماء تاني وهاكتفي اني اقول باقي اعضاء منتدانا الكريم.
> 
> تحياتي،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*


منور يا طاروقة 

انت روحت فين امبارح

اتعشيت ايه يا ابنى خلاك تيست و قفلت كده

اوعى يكون مش و حرق قلب  "هات حتة يا واد بس من غير دود"

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :BRAWA:   :Animal Rooster:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير  


ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــر 

الدفتر منور بحضوركم جميعا 

حمدا لله على سلامتكم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

اكسكيوز مي 
اكسكوزي موا
انا جاي أصبّح بس 
و مش هوقّع
دي آخر رشوة توقيع أخدتها كانت من يجي تلت أسابيع .. هو ايه دا .. لا مرتبات .. و لا رشاوي
(شخبطة) Not A Valid Signature

----------


## the_chemist

> اكسكيوز مي 
> اكسكوزي موا
> انا جاي أصبّح بس 
> و مش هوقّع
> دي آخر رشوة توقيع أخدتها كانت من يجي تلت أسابيع .. هو ايه دا .. لا مرتبات .. و لا رشاوي
> (شخبطة) Not A Valid Signature


ايه يا محمد 

أنت عامل زى القطط تاكل و تنكر

دا أنت أكتر واحد أخد رشاوى

بدليل حلة المحشي اللى جات لك من يومين

و لا لحقت تنساها

صباحك محشي

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> ايه يا محمد 
> 
> بدليل حلة المحشي اللى جات لك من يومين
> 
> و لا لحقت تنساها
> 
> صباحك محشي


كان ملحها  زيادة 
و اديتها للبواب تحت بالليل 
و انا نازل الصبح لقيت عربية الاسعاف واقفه  قدام العمارة 
مش عارف ليه!! 
تعرفش انتا؟؟؟
يا اسعافاتكو
برضو مش موقع

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح النور يابيرووووووووو
> جيت انا اهو جيت وجيت على ملا وشي اهو
> انتي فينك مش باينه من كام يوم عارفه
> انتي كده ياحلوة الحلوين الي هيتخصم منك
> هههههههههههههههههه وحشاني موت 
> يابيرو صباحك فل وورد وياسمين 
> اذيكو يا اخواتي ويا حبايبي كلكوا كلكوا 
> وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتواعيوني


ولا وحشتوا عيووووووونى ولا مناخيرررررررررررى
متحاوليشششششششششششش
محذوف منك اسبوعين ياهاااااااااااااااااااااانم  ::p: 

يالا ززززززززززززى بعضة سماح المرة دى
واللى بعدها
انما اللى بعدهاااااااااااااااا .. سماح بردو
وحشتينااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الأخت الفاضلة جاسرة مصرية
> وجميع من سأل عني وعن أمي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..
> 
> مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد 
> ...


شفاها الله وعافاها ايمن
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
تحيااااااااااااتى

----------


## سوما

جمعة مباركة على الكل ان شاء الله.. :f: 



> منورانا يا سوما
> 
> و بعدين أنت عاوزة تعملى اعتصام علشان المرتبات و بتاخدى رأى ابن البلد و ابن خطاب
> 
> أنت غريبة قوى دول هيقولوا اعملوا 100 اعتصام مش هنصرف
> يا بنتى دى الفلوس في ايدهم يعنى هيفرحوا لما مش يصرفوها
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ايوه ما انا قبل ما اعمل الاعتصام وباخد مواقفة قوات الأمن عشان مش يحصل قلق او ضرب نار وقت الأعتصام.. :Gun2: 
هههههههه....... :: وبعدين فكرة حلوة اوى اننا نخطف بنت شهريار......المشرفة وريسة الدفتر بحالها.... :hey: .....بس لاءءءءءء حرام نخطفها عشان الصينية اللى فى الفرن تجهز......ومش يخننى ابدااااااا المحشى واللحمة اللى على الماسنجر....... :Beer: 
أسعد الله يومكم جميعاااااا ........ ::h::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> جمعة مباركة على الكل ان شاء الله..
> 
> ايوه ما انا قبل ما اعمل الاعتصام وباخد مواقفة قوات الأمن عشان مش يحصل قلق او ضرب نار وقت الأعتصام..
> هههههههه.......وبعدين فكرة حلوة اوى اننا نخطف بنت شهريار......المشرفة وريسة الدفتر بحالها.........بس لاءءءءءء حرام نخطفها عشان الصينية اللى فى الفرن تجهز......ومش يخننى ابدااااااا المحشى واللحمة اللى على الماسنجر.......
> أسعد الله يومكم جميعاااااا ........



مش مشكلة ان احنا نخطف  

المهم ان احنا لما نخطفها  نخبيها فين  دا هى ليها عيون فى كل قاعات المنتدى

----------


## بنت شهريار

اختى العزيزة جاسرة مصرية
تواجد اكثر من رائع
حقيقى توقيع ممتازززززززززززز
وجديد جديد جديد
الشباب لوحدها والبنات لوحدها
علشان هم بياكلوا كتير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرور طيب
تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وبلاش تتطول فى الغيبة وابقى متواجد على طول لأحسن بنت شهريار بتحب تخصم من المرتبات..
> اه صحيح بالمناسبة المرتبات والتذاكر يا بنت شهريار......اهوا ايمن خطاب أمين الصندوق متواجد وبسرعة قبل ما يخرج ألحقى والنيى خدى المرتبات منه وقبضى الأعضاء لأحسن ألم الناس ونعملك أعتصام على باب سلم المنتدى..... ولا ايه رايكم يا أحسن أعضاء: جاسرة.....ايمن خطاب......ريم....الكيميائي......أوسيمى.......  ايمن رشدى...سلمى وكنزى....طارق.....ابن البلد....ناصر الصديق....ناريمان
> 
> طبعااااااااا عرفتوا انى موجودة وبحرض كمان على الفتنة والمطالبة بالمرتبات والتعويضات اللأزمة ..


واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
خياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
انقلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
تحررررررررررررررررررررررررررريض
تم اعلان عن شهرين مكافأه لم يبلغ عن العضوة سوماااااااااااااااااا
ان ان ان تششششششششششششش

----------


## بنت شهريار

> و بعدين أنت عاوزة تعملى اعتصام علشان المرتبات و بتاخدى رأى ابن البلد و ابن خطاب
> 
> أنت غريبة قوى دول هيقولوا اعملوا 100 اعتصام مش هنصرف
> يا بنتى دى الفلوس في ايدهم يعنى هيفرحوا لما مش يصرفوها
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إحنا ممكن نخطف بنت شهريار و نساومهم عليها ايه رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> صباحكو فل يا جماعة و جمعة سعيدة ع الكل ان شاء الله


ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش
ابو امنييييييييييييييييية
انت معانا ولا مع دكهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تخطف مين يا فندم
دا احنا عصاااااااااااااااااااااااااابة  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير 
> 
> 
> ناصـــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــر 
> 
> الدفتر منور بحضوركم جميعا 
> 
> حمدا لله على سلامتكم


الدفتر منور بتواجدك ناصر
مساء الخير
تحياااااااااتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اكسكيوز مي 
> اكسكوزي موا
> انا جاي أصبّح بس 
> و مش هوقّع
> دي آخر رشوة توقيع أخدتها كانت من يجي تلت أسابيع .. هو ايه دا .. لا مرتبات .. و لا رشاوي
> (شخبطة) Not A Valid Signature


واااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
نووووووووووووووووووووووو
صباح الخير بالليل
( اوسيمى ) مانت خطك حلو فى التوقيع اهو هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه يا محمد 
> 
> أنت عامل زى القطط تاكل و تنكر
> 
> دا أنت أكتر واحد أخد رشاوى
> 
> بدليل حلة المحشي اللى جات لك من يومين
> 
> و لا لحقت تنساها
> ...


ايه الصباح اللى طالع من الحلة دا
مفيش احلى من صباح المحشى مع بطاااااااااااااية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> كان ملحها زيادة 
> و اديتها للبواب تحت بالليل 
> و انا نازل الصبح لقيت عربية الاسعاف واقفه قدام العمارة 
> مش عارف ليه!! 
> تعرفش انتا؟؟؟
> يا اسعافاتكو
> برضو مش موقع


لااااااااااااا يافندم
دا من حلاوة المحشى البواب اكل صوابعة وراه
وجابولة الاسعاف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
توقيع بالمحشى نورتونا وجوعتوناااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## سوما

موجودة اهوا...... ::xx:: 



> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> خياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
> انقلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> تحررررررررررررررررررررررررررريض
> تم اعلان عن شهرين مكافأه لم يبلغ عن العضوة سوماااااااااااااااااا
> ان ان ان تششششششششششششش


ليه كده يا عبير؟...... شهرين بحالهم مكأفاة.. ::(:  طيب مش هنأخد المرتب الأول.......
موجودة بس مش كتير لأحسن حد يطمع فى المكأفاة ويبلغ عنى..... :Bye2:

----------


## taro2a1

*ياصباح الفل قبل الفجر بساعة.*
إيه رايكم في الحركات دي نشاط بقة   :Robot:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

::h:: _ صباح الخير على منتدى ابناء صباحكو فل هاه ايه

 الاخبار مرتبات وحوافز من وراي جاسره كدا مكنش 

العشم يابيرووووو على العموم ياسوما المحشى تم أنجازه

 بنجاح تحياى يا أجمل منتدى عرفه قلبى 

جاسره مصريه_

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ادى البطة 




عليكو انتو الباقى 


صباح

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

صباح القشطة عليكم كلكم 

سى يو لايتر  :1:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا سمعت إن فيه بط... قلت ألحق نصيبي في الزَفَر....

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> أنا سمعت إن فيه بط... قلت ألحق نصيبي في الزَفَر....



بط!!!!!!!!!!!!


بط ايه  دى تخاريف واحد جعان 

هو فيه حد يحتكم على بطة الايام دى 

دور على الرغيف الاول

----------


## magamy

:Gun2:  :Gun2:  :Gun2: تمام يافندم 
حاضر تحت الطلب وبعطى التمام 
فى اول يوم ليا معاكم فى المنتدى وان شاء اللة اتثبت معاكم على مرتب كويس ومتنسوش المكافات على الحضور وانا كل يوم اجى بدرى شويا 
ومتشكر جدا على الصحبة الحلوة والناس العسل والموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
افندم :Robot:  :Robot:

----------


## محمد نديم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا
أسجل حضوري اعتذر لغياب اضطرني المرض إليه.
اشكر كل من سأل عني واسأل الله لكم جميعا العفو والعافية وأن يجنبكم كل مكروه.
وأعتذر لعدم تمكني من الرد على الجميع فردا فردا في هذه اللحظة ، وأعدكم أن أفعل حينما بصلح حال السرفرإن شاء الله .
أشكركم جزيل الشكر.
وسعيد بعودتي بينكم ثانية.
أخوكم النديم.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أسجل حضوري اعتذر لغياب اضطرني المرض إليه.
> اشكر كل من سأل عني واسأل الله لكم جميعا العفو والعافية وأن يجنبكم كل مكروه.
> وأعتذر لعدم تمكني من الرد على الجميع فردا فردا في هذه اللحظة ، وأعدكم أن أفعل حينما بصلح حال السرفرإن شاء الله .
> أشكركم جزيل الشكر.
> وسعيد بعودتي بينكم ثانية.
> أخوكم النديم.


اسمحولى ارد اولا على استاذنا الفاضل
محمد نديم
واقولة اثبات حضور جميييييييييييييييل
سعداء بتواجد حضرتك معنا مرة اخرة
الف حمدلله على السلامة يافندم
نورت بيتك الثانى
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## somaaaa

ســـــــــــــــــــــومـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــه

----------


## ابن البلد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أسجل حضوري اعتذر لغياب اضطرني المرض إليه.
> اشكر كل من سأل عني واسأل الله لكم جميعا العفو والعافية وأن يجنبكم كل مكروه.
> وأعتذر لعدم تمكني من الرد على الجميع فردا فردا في هذه اللحظة ، وأعدكم أن أفعل حينما بصلح حال السرفرإن شاء الله .
> أشكركم جزيل الشكر.
> وسعيد بعودتي بينكم ثانية.
> أخوكم النديم.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف حمد لله علي السلامة أ/محمد 
ربنا يخليك لينا يارب ولا يحرمنا من وجودك أبدا يارب
 :f:  :f:  :f: 
 :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أسجل حضوري اعتذر لغياب اضطرني المرض إليه.
> اشكر كل من سأل عني واسأل الله لكم جميعا العفو والعافية وأن يجنبكم كل مكروه.
> وأعتذر لعدم تمكني من الرد على الجميع فردا فردا في هذه اللحظة ، وأعدكم أن أفعل حينما بصلح حال السرفرإن شاء الله .
> أشكركم جزيل الشكر.
> وسعيد بعودتي بينكم ثانية.
> أخوكم النديم.


أولا : ألف حمد لله على السلامة 
لا... ألف ألف (يعني مليون) حمد لله على السلامة 
ثانيا : سلامة السرفر 
(يعني ايه سرفر)
و ثالثا:
مش موقّع يا بنت السلطان ... مش علشان زعيم المملكة وصل  تقومي تفتكري اني هوقّع .. لما تدفعوا المتأخرات الأول

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير*

*ناريمان*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ليه كده يا عبير؟...... شهرين بحالهم مكأفاة.. طيب مش هنأخد المرتب الأول.......
> موجودة بس مش كتير لأحسن حد يطمع فى المكأفاة ويبلغ عنى.....


انتى اللى ابتديتى ياسمسممممممممممممممممم
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش

سوما موجودة ومستخبييييييييييية
دوروا عليهااااااااااااااااااااا  :: 




> ياصباح الفل قبل الفجر بساعة.


مساء الفل بعد المغرب علطووووووووووووووووول
نورررررررررررررررت طروقة




> صباح الخير على منتدى ابناء صباحكو فل هاه ايه
> 
> الاخبار مرتبات وحوافز من وراي جاسره كدا مكنش 
> 
> العشم يابيرووووو على العموم ياسوما المحشى تم أنجازه
> 
> بنجاح تحياى يا أجمل منتدى عرفه قلبى 
> 
> جاسره مصريه


صباح المحشى اللى ريحته وصلت لقاعة التعارف والتهانى
ناكس بنفس بقى بلاش سيرة المرتبات ياجاسرة
صباحك فل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ادى البطة 
> 
> 
> 
> عليكو انتو الباقى 
> 
> 
> صباح


يااااااااااااااااااااااااا صباح البط اللى بيكاكى
لا وبريشها كماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صباح البط والوز والسمان كمان
صباحك محشى بالفريك ناصر
نورتنا وشبعتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تحياااااااااااااااااتى  :f:

----------


## سوما

مسااااء الخير.... موجودة برضه حبة صغيرة..عشان المكأفاة مازالت سارية.. :Ranting2: 
جاسرة....الحمدلله ان أتم المحشى بالنجاح.. ::hop:: 



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أسجل حضوري اعتذر لغياب اضطرني المرض إليه.
> اشكر كل من سأل عني واسأل الله لكم جميعا العفو والعافية وأن يجنبكم كل مكروه.
> وأعتذر لعدم تمكني من الرد على الجميع فردا فردا في هذه اللحظة ، وأعدكم أن أفعل حينما بصلح حال السرفرإن شاء الله .
> أشكركم جزيل الشكر.
> وسعيد بعودتي بينكم ثانية.
> أخوكم النديم.


استاذ\ محمد...... بجد حمدلله على السلامة.. :f:  ويارب تكون بخير دايمااااااااا.. :f2:  ويارب دايماااااا منور المنتدى بأشعارك وموضوعاتك.... :f:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_
تحياتى ليكى عبير واخبار المحشى تمام كدا عايزين رفع رواتب المحشى 

3 فى الشهر وخلص الميزانيه وقال سمعتى ياسوما على عزومه طروقه

اسكتى خروف مشوى وأوسيمى حيعمل كباب حله للمنتدى كله ياله بقى

هههههههههههههههه حلو كدا ياابو أمنيه صباح الفل عليك يا خطاب و

انتى يااحلى اميره مفقوده ريم صباحك فل يابوسى والكل 

وتحياتى الخالصه بكل الخير والموده الى شاعرنا الجميل النديم وندعوا الله ان يتم شفاؤك


المشاركه الاصيله بواسطه النديم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا
أسجل حضوري اعتذر لغياب اضطرني المرض إليه.
اشكر كل من سأل عني واسأل الله لكم جميعا العفو والعافية وأن يجنبكم كل مكروه.
وأعتذر لعدم تمكني من الرد على الجميع فردا فردا في هذه اللحظة ، وأعدكم أن أفعل حينما بصلح حال السرفرإن شاء الله .
أشكركم جزيل الشكر.
وسعيد بعودتي بينكم ثانية.
أخوكم النديم._

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير....

سيداتي ... آنساتي... سادتي....

نقدم إليكم.... بالعدد واحد وصلة إمضائية أداء قائد كورال الجوع كافر....

واااااااااااااعععععععععععععععععوووووووووووووفززززز  دددادادادبشششششششش... تن تن.

شكرا على تقديركم للفن الراقي.

الصبر يا رب،
قائد كورال الجوع كافر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


انا جيت 

وادى الامضة 

اهه

----------


## the_chemist

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أسجل حضوري اعتذر لغياب اضطرني المرض إليه.
> اشكر كل من سأل عني واسأل الله لكم جميعا العفو والعافية وأن يجنبكم كل مكروه.
> وأعتذر لعدم تمكني من الرد على الجميع فردا فردا في هذه اللحظة ، وأعدكم أن أفعل حينما بصلح حال السرفرإن شاء الله .
> أشكركم جزيل الشكر.
> وسعيد بعودتي بينكم ثانية.
> أخوكم النديم.



السلام عليكم أستاذنا و شاعرنا الغالى

أتم الله شفاءك و أعادك لأهلك و لوطنك و لنا سالما غانما بإذنه تعالى 

و هو علي كل شئ قدير

سعدنا أيما سعادة عندما رأينا توقيعك يعود لينير مونتى

و بسرعة بقي علشان المملكة هتضيع مننا

عودتك لنا هى أفضل ما حدث لنا يا زعيم

 ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   :4:   :4:   :4:

----------


## taro2a1

> _
> تحياتى ليكى عبير واخبار المحشى تمام كدا عايزين رفع رواتب المحشى 
> 
> 3 فى الشهر وخلص الميزانيه وقال سمعتى ياسوما على عزومه طروقه
> 
> اسكتى خروف مشوى وأوسيمى حيعمل كباب حله للمنتدى كله ياله بقى
> 
> هههههههههههههههه حلو كدا ياابو أمنيه صباح الفل عليك يا خطاب و
> 
> ...


*بتقولي إيه ؟ خروف مشوي؟ ياجاسرة انتي مش عايزة ربنا يتمم شفاكي ولا ايه؟ لو عايزة يبقى ابعدي فكرة الخروف المشوي ده من تفكيرك، إحنا فين والعيد الكبير فين ده لو هضحي من أساسه.
لا ياجاسرة أنا بهزر، إنتم ياجماعة معزومين عندي على الغدا يوم الجمعة اللي جاية هنا في الرياض جنب مقبرة العود علشان تتغدوا من هنا وتبقوا قريبين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح القشطة عليكم كلكم 
> 
> سى يو لايتر


صباح الزبادى يافندددددددددددم
انت العصابة افرجت عنك ولا ايه  ::p: 
نورررررررررررررررررررررررت الدفتر
ابقى تعالى كل يوووووووووم  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا سمعت إن فيه بط... قلت ألحق نصيبي في الزَفَر....


طاررررررررررررررر فى الهوا شاااااااااااااااااااشى
وانت متدرااااااااااااااشى ياعموووووووووووووووووو
نورررررررررررررررررررررت  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بط!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> بط ايه دى تخاريف واحد جعان 
> 
> هو فيه حد يحتكم على بطة الايام دى 
> 
> دور على الرغيف الاول


خليه يحلم يا ناصر
يعنى ولا بط ولا رغيف العيش !!




> تمام يافندم 
> حاضر تحت الطلب وبعطى التمام 
> فى اول يوم ليا معاكم فى المنتدى وان شاء اللة اتثبت معاكم على مرتب كويس ومتنسوش المكافات على الحضور وانا كل يوم اجى بدرى شويا 
> ومتشكر جدا على الصحبة الحلوة والناس العسل والموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
> افندم


ياهلا ياهلا
دا بتوقيع بضرب النار
اثبات وجود نووووووووووووووووى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت يافندم
مخصوم منك غياب انهارددددددددددددددددددددددة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ســـــــــــــــــــــومـــــــــــــــــــــ ــه


سووووووووووووووووما الجميلة
هل هلااااااااااااااالك توقيع مبارررررررررررررررررك
نورتى حبيبتى
عوداً حميداً




> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ألف حمد لله علي السلامة أ/محمد 
> ربنا يخليك لينا يارب ولا يحرمنا من وجودك أبدا يارب


ياويلكم ياويلكم جناب المديررررررررررررررررررررر
نورت بتوقيعك اللى مكتبتوش  :f:

----------


## سوما

مسااااااااااااااااء الخير...... :f: 
موجودة اهوا......ومش هاخرج بسرعة عشان لسه عايزة اعمل جولة سياحية على القاعات المختلفة.. ابقوا معنا....... :Eat:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

مسااااااااااااااااء الخير......
موجودة اهوا......ومش هاخرج بسرعة عشان لسه عايزة اعمل جولة سياحية على القاعات المختلفة.. ابقوا معنا.......


صباح الفل عاملين ايه والاخبار رايحه فين سوما طب خدينى معاكى لحسن المحشى كابس واظاهر 

الكل هرب وطارق والخروف المشوى بتاعه هرب بيه وكباب الحله بتاع اوسيمى شاط

صباحكو خير بيرووو ايه مرتباتك ياجميل فين شويه بقى لينا ورايه اعياد ميلاد الشهر ده

انتى عارفه بقى هههههههههن وحشتنى صباحك فل يابنت شهريار وتحياتى للكل

الزعيم أيمن خطاب وتوؤمى سوما والحبوب ياله اشوفكم كمان شويه_[url=http://up101.arabsh.com][/urlعرب شير !  - romance_de_amour]

----------


## somaaaa

somaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

::mazika2::   ::mazika2::   ::mazika2::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

آه من التوقيع آه... لم يعط من يشحت مناه
ما لي أحس أنني... حافطس بجوعي من ورااااااااااااه

(مع الاعتذار لعبد الحليم، ونزار قباني، وأغنية يا مالكا قلبي، وكل متذوقي الفن الراقي ... وزراع الجرجير)

الصبر يا رب،
قائد كورال الجوع كافر

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


صباح الفل


على كل الاعضاء 


نفــــــــــــــــــــــر  نفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## the_chemist

> somaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Somaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


أولا عجبنى توقيعك

"إفرجها علي عبيدك يارب"

بس و حياتك تخللي أختك الصغيرة تبطل تنطيط

أحسن الاسقف قريب و ممكن تكسر المروحة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أديلها دى عشان تسكت

 :Icecream:

----------


## ريـم

حضووووووووور  :f:  :f:

----------


## emerald

مساء الورد ^-^

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مش موقّع يا بنت السلطان ... مش علشان زعيم المملكة وصل تقومي تفتكري اني هوقّع .. لما تدفعوا المتأخرات الأول


بنحووووووووووووووووشلكم يا اوسيمى
وئع وئع بقى




> مساء الخير
> 
> ناريمان


مساء الفل ياقمراية
نورتيناااااااااااااا




> مسااااء الخير.... موجودة برضه حبة صغيرة..عشان المكأفاة مازالت سارية..
> جاسرة....الحمدلله ان أتم المحشى بالنجاح..


علشان تحرمى تعملى انقلاب عليا ياحبى  :: 




> تحياتى ليكى عبير واخبار المحشى تمام كدا عايزين رفع رواتب المحشى


صبلح الفل جاسرة
فلوس فلوس فلوس
مين عاوز محششششششششششششششششى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير....
> 
> سيداتي ... آنساتي... سادتي....
> 
> نقدم إليكم.... بالعدد واحد وصلة إمضائية أداء قائد كورال الجوع كافر....
> 
> واااااااااااااعععععععععععععععععوووووووووووووف  ززززز دددادادادبشششششششش... تن تن.
> 
> شكرا على تقديركم للفن الراقي.
> ...





> آه من التوقيع آه... لم يعط من يشحت مناه
> ما لي أحس أنني... حافطس بجوعي من ورااااااااااااه


هى امضاااااااااااااااااااااااء بالطبل البلدى يا ايمن باشا ولا ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص استاذ ايمن وووووووووووووووصل يانااااااااااااااااس 

ناصر الصديق .. كل الاعضاء بتصبح عليك
نفرررررررر نفررررررررررررر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 طروقه .. نورتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 




> somaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


هموت وامسك البت اللى بتنط دى واخليها توقع معانا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى الغالية 




> كنت جاي أوقّع ... بس غيرت رأيي


ملحقتش ياعينى
وئعت ولا حدش سما علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك  ::p: 




> Somaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> أولا عجبنى توقيعك
> 
> "إفرجها علي عبيدك يارب"
> 
> بس و حياتك تخللي أختك الصغيرة تبطل تنطيط
> 
> ...


طيب اخد انا الايس كريم وامسكهالكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتوووووووووووووونى
 :f2:

----------


## pussycat

_أنا هنا هنا ياولاد الحلال
لا عايزة جاة ولا كتر مال     بحلم بعش أملاة أنا حب وهنا أنا هنا 

يا ولاد الحلال_

----------


## سوما

انا موجودة اهوا من بدرى........... :f: 
انقلاب ايه بس يا فندم......احنا فى منتدى حر ومستقل ومن حق كل عضو ان يعبر عن رأيه ويعمل اعتصامات زى ما هو يريد...... :: 
بمسى على كل الناس...ومنهم...جاسرة..أيمن خطاب.. بوسى كات..ريم..الكيميائى..اوسيمى..ناصر الصديق..ايمن رشدى..نريمان..SOMA.. وطبعا الريسة بنت شهريار..وزعيمنا كلنا ابن البلد..

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> انا موجودة اهوا من بدرى...........
> انقلاب ايه بس يا فندم......احنا فى منتدى حر ومستقل ومن حق كل عضو ان يعبر عن رأيه ويعمل اعتصامات زى ما هو يريد......
> بمسى على كل الناس...ومنهم...جاسرة..أيمن خطاب.. بوسى كات..ريم..الكيميائى..اوسيمى..ناصر الصديق..ايمن رشدى..نريمان..SOMA.. وطبعا الريسة بنت شهريار..وزعيمنا كلنا ابن البلد..



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وانا كمان بمسى عليك يا سوما 

 وعلى كل اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## somaaaa

> Somaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> أولا عجبنى توقيعك
> 
> "إفرجها علي عبيدك يارب"
> 
> بس و حياتك تخللي أختك الصغيرة تبطل تنطيط
> 
> ...


اهلا يافندم
ربنا يكرمك كده ويستجيب دعائنا ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب
بالنسبه لاختى فا انا مش عارفه امسكهااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حد يمسكها طب وانا اربطها فى رجل السرير  :Baby: 




> هموت وامسك البت اللى بتنط دى واخليها توقع معانا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نورتينا حبيبتى الغالية


انا بجيبها تمسك الدفتر كل يووووم  ::hop:: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دة نورك يا قمر بوجد فرحانه انى رجعت تانى بعد طول انتظار :3: 
ههههههههههههههههههه




> طيب اخد انا الايس كريم وامسكهالكم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نورتوووووووووووووونى


اللى يقدر يحصلنا :Hug2: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> بمسى على كل الناس...ومنهم...جاسرة..أيمن خطاب.. بوسى كات..ريم..الكيميائى..اوسيمى..ناصر الصديق..ايمن رشدى..نريمان..SOMA.. وطبعا الريسة بنت شهريار..وزعيمنا كلنا ابن البلد..


اهلا سوماااااااا
ازيكى
واسمى مكتوووب هيييييييييييييه :hey: 
 
 وياجماعه كل سنه وانت طيبين
بمناسبه المولد النبوى الشرييف
وعيد الام  :Aaaaa34: 
جبتوا هدايااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*جول لي بسرعة يا إما نصيع...
هل فيه فته مع التوقيع؟

الفته... الفته... الفته...

الفته ان كانت للغتوت... إللي من قرص الجوع حيموت...
ياخدها... وياخد بالشلوت... ومادام شبعان حيكون مبسوط...

هذا هو الجول المظبوط... والله هو الجول المظبوط...*

وجع في أقوالكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم جميعا 


انا ان شاء الله  جيت بالسلامة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضووووووووور


ريماااااااااااااااااااا الجميلة
حضور غالى ورقيق
اسعدنى تواجدك معنا




> مساء الورد ^-^


مساء الفل والورد والياسمين على الحلوين

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

pussycat

سوما

ناصر الصديق

somaaaaa

صباحكم ورد وياسمين

نورتوناااااااااااااااااا بحضوركم الغالى
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *جول لي بسرعة يا إما نصيع...
> هل فيه فته مع التوقيع؟
> 
> الفته... الفته... الفته...
> 
> الفته ان كانت للغتوت... إللي من قرص الجوع حيموت...
> ياخدها... وياخد بالشلوت... ومادام شبعان حيكون مبسوط...
> 
> هذا هو الجول المظبوط... والله هو الجول المظبوط...*
> ...


الفتة .. الفتة .. الفتة  :Eat: 
الفتة .. الفتة .. الفتة  :Eat: 
 هذا هو الجول المظبوط
والله هو الجول المظبوط

حضوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بلا فتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتة  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

جوووووووووووووووووود موووووووووووووووووووورننج
بالحضور الجميل



الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
يوم خاص جداااااااااااا



بحضور جميل منكم
بتوقيع خااااااااااااااااااااص
اليوم فقط
يعنى متاخدوش عليها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالا بسررررررررررررررررررررررعه كله يركب



زوبة اللهلووووووووووبة
سيارة دفتر الحضور
بعد كدا هنشغلها بين القاعات
تلملنا ثمن الدفتر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تجمعنا الغالى
يارب دائما متجمعين بكل امضاء وبصمة وتوئيييييييييييييييييييع

عزومتنا انهاردة
لكل من مر على دفترنا
كل من وقع مرة 
كل من وقع مرتان
ومن يوقع يوميا

توقيعنا لإثبات  تواجدنا سويا
توقيعنا لأثبات تجمعنا دائما
سواء بمترتب او بعمليه نصب  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخوانى واخواتى 
اتفضلوا معاياااااااااااااا
بس اوعواااااااااا تنسوا تجيبوا الاولاد عاملين حسابهم



والآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن
مع الشيف  فتكاااااااااااااااااااات



وقلت الشيف اسامة يساعدها



ماهو مش هشيل ذنبكم انا فى الاكل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتفضلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

نبتدى شوية عصاير  







ومشروبات دافية






ونسخخخخخخخخخخخن بقى شوية 



نسسسسسسسسسسسسخن اكتررررررررررررر



وهووووووووووووووووووووووووب
اللى يلحق






كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااية 
سيبوا مكان للحلويااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات









ضيوفى الغاليين
اصحاب دفتر حضور ابناء مصر
اتمنى العزومة تنال اعجابكم
وتبطلوا تقولوا مرتب مرتب مرتب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتى وتقديرى ومودتى

الواد دا تبع مين 



 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

اول واحد يوقع و يثبت  حضور  و يلبد في الكرسي الي جمب السمين .....   كدا  ضمنتي هنوقع أسبوع  ...  راجع لك

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




من اين لكم هذا

طبعا من الخصومات   والبواقى والفضل 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## emerald

هيييييييييييييييييه هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


 :201:  :201:  :201: 

لولولولولولولولللللللللللللللللللللللللللييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييي
اخيرا اخيرا حناكل حناكل..  ::   ::   :: 

ايش الرشاوي دي يا عبير  :Baby2:  هههههههههههههههههههه

بس حقيقي تسلم ايدك والله .. انا كنت جاية اسجل حضور .. احم احم  ::$: 
والاقي الحفلة دي .. والله مفاجأة روعة 

واحلى حاجة البسبوووووووووووووووووسة وحشتني من زمان ما اكلتها
 ::sorry::  ::sorry::  ::sorry:: 



بس بردوووووووووووو يا نور عيني المرتب يتسلم كامل .. لا تقوليلي اقتصينا واخصمنا منه عشان العزومة 
ولا تقوليلي جمعية خيرية .. ::mm:: 
انا بدي الـ 100000000000000 تبعتي ومقفولة كمان  :y: 

تسم ايدك على الحركة اللطيفة دي .. زي ما اتعودنا منك يا قمر .. :: 
يلا اسيبكم تاكلو .. وانا اروح للبسبوسة .. وحشتني  :: 


بارك الله فيكِ ..  ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## ريـم

:f:  :f:  صباح الخيييييييييييييييييييييييير  :f:  :f: 

عبير يا عبير زي ما يكون قلبي كان حاسس، فطرت فطار خفيف اوي 
و جيت عندكم كملت  :Baby:  
عزومة جميلة جداً بالذات الشاي اللي في فنجان يجنن فوق ده .. 
ولا الكفتة .. عشت حياتي  :4: 
تسلم ايديكي يا عبير .. 
و من هنا و رايح هأوقع في الدفتركل يوم 
حتى بالليل بعد ما ارجع من المدرسة و اخلض مذاكرة 
(قال يعني بتخلص، ايه التفاؤل ده  :Blink: ) 
عارفة ؟ حسيت زي ما اكون في ميتنج من الميتنجات اللي بتعملوها ..
يااااااا رب احضر واحد .. من المتينجات ..  :Doh: 
تسلم ايدك يا عبير .. 
يا رب دايماً مع بعض و دايماً متجمعين و مبسوطين إن شاء الله.. 
و يا رب النهاردة يبقى يوم سعيد علينا كلنا .. 
مع خالص حبي.. 
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بسم الله ما شاء الله 


لازم اخلص من الحتة الزايدة اللى فى لسانى دى 



شكرا   على الدعوة الكريمة 




وربنا يجعلة عامر

----------


## the_chemist

فين الأكل ده اللى بتقولوا عليه

و دى فرخة يا بيرو و لا عصفر

و بعدين أنا عاوز كشري مصري و الصلصة تكترى منها

و كمان حاطين شطة في الأكل

ايه ده دى عزومة و لا عذاب

لا لا أنا عاوز حقي ناشف

----------


## ديدي

عبير ايه الدوشة اللى انتى عملاها دى
هههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل والله بس اوعى تأخدينا تحرى بعد كدا

----------


## somaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسيدى على العزوماااااات 
خبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــره 100 سنه طبيخ ياناس ::no3:: 
بس الاكل  :Eat:  هايل بجد تسلم اديكى
قعدتى تحضرى فيه يومين ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



الواد ده تبعى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس الواد :Baby:  شبطاان فى المعلقه بقى
هنبقى نبعتهلكوا بعدين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nariman

*موجوده والحمدلله*

*بمسى على كل الموجودين*

----------


## somaaaa

_______________________

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

جاى أمضى وامرى لله 



بس اللى هينقشها هيبقى شغله معايا عسير 




بالذات بنت شهريار ديه اللى كسبت ظلم  ::'(:

----------


## ريـم

حضوووووووووور .. 
بأسمع الكلام  :Wai:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

انا موجودة اهوا من بدرى...........
انقلاب ايه بس يا فندم......احنا فى منتدى حر ومستقل ومن حق كل عضو ان يعبر عن رأيه ويعمل اعتصامات زى ما هو يريد......
بمسى على كل الناس...ومنهم...جاسرة..أيمن خطاب.. بوسى كات..ريم..الكيميائى..اوسيمى..ناصر الصديق..ايمن رشدى..نريمان..SOMA.. وطبعا الريسة بنت شهريار..وزعيمنا كلنا ابن البلد..



صباجكو فل على الكل ومعاهم الحبوب والاميره المفقوده ريم أميره العرب صباحك خير يابيرووو وصباح الخير على ابن البلد ويارب الكل يكون بخير تحياتى جاسره مصريه ويعنى لو معونه اى حاجه يابيروووووووو انا فى انتظار قائمه المكافأت  ههههههههههههه_

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 

والامة الاسلامية   فى سلام 


اقترح عليكم ان  تبدأو  التوقيع من اليوم بالصلاة على رسول الله 

احياءا لذكرى مولده الشرف 


اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## emerald

عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم ..

حضووووووووووووووور ^-^

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

زوبة اللهلوبة... سيارة القاعة... سيارة مجهزة فعلا... أم أن هذا الكلام للدعاية فقط؟

يعني فيها ملعب تنس؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباحكم فل وورد وياسمين

اكيد اكيد نمتوا من غير عشا
انا شايفة ناس لسه بتمضع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتمنى تكون العزومة نالت اعجابكم
ويكون الواد المفجوع ابو معلقه لقينا صاحبة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررت 
بنت شهريار 
 :f2: 

تحيااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## bedo_ic

صباح الفل يوم جديد واجازة وناس قاعد فى شغلها فى مصر واسيبة الشغل وقاعدة على المنتدى
وان شاء الله حتترفد قريب
بيدووووووووووووو

----------


## ندى الايام

صباح الفل يا بيرو انا صحيت وبفطر اهو وانتى طبعا بتتغدى 
ميرسى على العزومة الجميلة والصرف باين اوووووووى   :good: 
بس  انتى عارفه طبعا انا اكلت سلطة بس
علشان الرجيم اصلى بفكر اختفى  :2: 
وبطلى تاكلى وترمى عيالك كدا ابنك سارح وفى معلقة فى ايده

لقد اتيت

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

مساء العسل 

سامع سيرة أكل هنا !!

مع إنى مش جعان 

بس هاكل غلاسة 

يلا اهو حاجة اخنق بيها اللى فى بالى  :: 

صباحكم عسل او مسائكم فل يا اعضاء 

أهلاوووووووووووووووووووى على طوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

" اللهم صلّ و سلم و بارك على سيدنا  محمّد خاتم المرسلين و و سيد ولد آدم  أجمعين صلى  الله عليه و سلم "



> اتمنى تكون العزومة نالت اعجابكم
> ويكون الواد المفجوع ابو معلقه لقينا صاحبة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


- هوّا كان فيه عزومة هنا؟؟؟؟ ... من ورايا!!!!

----------


## the_chemist

> - هوّا كان فيه عزومة هنا؟؟؟؟ ... من ورايا!!!!


أنت عارف يا أوسيمى فكرونى بايه

بيأجوج و مأجوج
لما يخرجوا و يوصل أولهم لبحيرة طبرية
هييجى آخرهم و يقول كان هاهنا ماء

أنا جيت بعد غتوت بتلات ثوانى 
و قلت كان هاهنا أكل

----------


## the_chemist

بعد اعتراف أوسيمى المفجوع و الخطير

بأنه عضو من أعضاء جماعة يأجوج و مأجوج المفترية

و بأنه كان أول الداخلين

نعتذر للغتوت الأفخم

و ده حقه و نغنى له

ظلمناه و ظلمناه

و عذرناه و سامحناه

و ادينا معاه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل يوم جديد واجازة وناس قاعد فى شغلها فى مصر واسيبة الشغل وقاعدة على المنتدى
> وان شاء الله حتترفد قريب
> بيدووووووووووووو


ايه التوقيع اللى بيوئع داااااااااااااااااااااااا
دا حئد بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو اترفدت هقول بيدو السبب ههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت الدفتر يافندم




> صباح الفل يا بيرو انا صحيت وبفطر اهو وانتى طبعا بتتغدى 
> ميرسى على العزومة الجميلة والصرف باين اوووووووى 
> بس انتى عارفه طبعا انا اكلت سلطة بس
> علشان الرجيم اصلى بفكر اختفى 
> وبطلى تاكلى وترمى عيالك كدا ابنك سارح وفى معلقة فى ايده
> 
> لقد اتيت


صباح الصباح ياقمر
صباح ايه ياحلوة الساعه تلاتة هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه ناس فطرت من الساعه 8 وناس بتفتح عنيها الساعه تلاااااااااااااااااااتة
دا حقققققققققققققققد خلى بالك يادودو




> وبطلى تاكلى وترمى عيالك كدا ابنك سارح وفى معلقة فى ايده


استرى عليااااااااااااااااااااااااا هياخدوا بالهم من المعلقة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى ياغالية
صباحك فل وياسمين




> سامع سيرة أكل هنا !!
> 
> مع إنى مش جعان 
> 
> بس هاكل غلاسة


دى مش غلاسة
دى طفاااااااااااااااااااااااسة  ::p: 




> يلا اهو حاجة اخنق بيها اللى فى بالى


الفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتحه  :: 




> صباحكم عسل او مسائكم فل يا اعضاء


الله يعسلك ياعضووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> - هوّا كان فيه عزومة هنا؟؟؟؟ ... من ورايا!!!!


واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
انا مش هررررررررررررررررررد
الواد ابو معلقة يشهد عليك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> أنت عارف يا أوسيمى فكرونى بايه
> 
> بيأجوج و مأجوج
> لما يخرجوا و يوصل أولهم لبحيرة طبرية
> هييجى آخرهم و يقول كان هاهنا ماء
> 
> أنا جيت بعد غتوت بتلات ثوانى 
> و قلت كان هاهنا أكل


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياتشبيهاتك يابو امنية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتونااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*يا عزوماتك يا بيرو ايه دة كله
الواحد يغيب عن المونتي شويه كدة يلاقي كل دة
يا مشرفانا يا زعيمة العصابه يا بيرو 
تسلم ايدك يا حبي
العزومة تجننننننننننننننننننننن
 
*

----------


## زهــــراء

انا ضعت في الدفتر حاسة اني دخلت كهف  :Girl (12): 
حضرت اهو  :Girl (9):

----------


## سوما

:Bye: مساء الخير....... :Baby: 
بمسى برضه على كل الأعضاء....... :f: ....
وكل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير بمناسبة مولد النبوى الشريف.. :f2: 
وكل سنة وكل الأمهات اللى فى المنتدى واللى بره المنتدى العزيزات بخير وصحة وعافية.. :f2: 
وياريت يكون ليا نصيب من العزومة الحلوة والأكل اللذيذ ده.... :: واللى جمع الناس كلها فى الدفتر...... :f:

----------


## ديدي

تسجيل حضور
كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة مولد الرسول الكريم 
وكل سنة وكل أم بخير وصحة وسلامة يااارب

----------


## taro2a1

*صباح الفل على الكل، أنا جيت، وبصبح على كل واحد بيقرا كلامي ده نفر نفر، وعلى فكرة أي واحد بيحتفل بالمولد النبوي أحب أقول له إن الإحتفال ده "بدعة" أما من يحتفل بعيد الأم أحب أقول له إن الإحتفال ده "أبدع".
تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتي،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## hatemnf

صباح الفل ممكن تحتفل ان تزيد من التقرب الى الله وزيادة الاعمال الصالحة ام عيد الام فهو من حق الام ان نحتفل بيه كل يوم

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا  محمد خير خلق الله أجمعين 

مش النهاردة المولد؟؟ طيب فين السمسمية و الحمصية و الذي منه!!!
انا مش هنا   ::

----------


## hatemnf

اليوم المولد النبوي مفروض تكون صايم وتقتدي بهدية والسنة النبوية الشريفة

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين




صباح الخير

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

تسجيل حضور



ليت قلمي يعبر ما في اكنان قلبي تجاه أمي .. تعبت وتعب قلبي من الغربة وسئمت الفراق .. 

اتضرع إلى العلي القدير ان يشفيك يا أمي الغالية وأن يزيح همك ويفرج كربك 

ويجعل مرضك في ميزان حسناتك .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..



يانائم الليل كيف المنام يطيب أنا اللذي اخذ الزمان أحبتي

ومشيت في أقصى البـلاد غريب ومسكين وطالب لحاجتي 

فيارب كن عونا لكل غريب الموت حقا لكن الفراق صعيب

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## hatemnf

يا احباب رسوال الله من ارد ان ينصر الله ورسواله فعلية بان يكون متمسك بدين الله وان يكون صورة حسنة مشرفة

----------


## the_chemist

> انا ضعت في الدفتر حاسة اني دخلت كهف 
> حضرت اهو


ماشي يا زهراااااااااااااء

500 ألف أهم اختارى منهم بقي عدد الألفات المطلوبة و إرمى الباقي

بس كلامك دا حجة بقي علشان تاكلى علينا عزومة النجاح و لا ايه

عبير بتدعى أنها عملت عزومة و سابت الباب مفتوح

دخل أوسيمى متسللا و معاه إبنه أبو معلقة

و كل اللى استغرقهم 3 ثوانى و خرج برضوا متسللا

يعنى هو حاجة من اتنين يا إما العزومة كانت صباعين محشي متبقيين من الحلة اللى عزموه عليها قبل كدا و حبوا يخزوا عنينا 

يا إما أوسيمى كان جعان من 6 سنين و إبنه كان جعان من يوم ما إتولد

عايزين بقي عزومة حلوة عراقي يا زهراء مش ........ زى بتاعة عبير


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إعتبروا دا توئيع أو توقيع أو الاتنين مع بحض

----------


## the_chemist

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي نبيك و حبيبك و مصطفاك

محمد بن عبد الله النبى الوفى الآخير الماحى لكل ذنوب أمته و خطاياها

في ليلة الإسراء و المعراج عندما وصل النبى العظيم "صلي الله عليه و سلم" إلى سدرة المنتهى

بدء اللقاء بعتاب الحبيب لحبيبه

قال محمد بن عبد الله "صلي الله عليه و سلم" لحبيبه رب العزة:

يارب آدم خلقته بيديك و إبراهيم خليلك و موسي كليمك و عيسى كلمتك فماذا أكون أنا

فرد الحبيب علي حبيبه:

يا محمد آدم خلقته بيدي و إبراهيم خليلى و موسي كليمى و عيسى كلمتى

أما أنت فحبيبي

حبيبي يا رسول الله 

أخطأنا في حقك و ما قدرناك حق قدرك

و عذرنا أن قدرك أكبر من أن نحيط به

و الله فقط هو الذي يقدر علي أن يوفيك قدرك

سامحنا يا الله

سا محنا يا رسول الله

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح الفل على الكل، أنا جيت، وبصبح على كل واحد بيقرا كلامي ده نفر نفر، وعلى فكرة أي واحد بيحتفل بالمولد النبوي أحب أقول له إن الإحتفال ده "بدعة" أما من يحتفل بعيد الأم أحب أقول له إن الإحتفال ده "أبدع".
> تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتي،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*


يا طارق يا طارق

حرام عليك

خلينا ناكل الحلاوة و احنا ناسيين

يا عم طارق و لا علشان معندكش أجازة و لا حلاوة المولد

دا حقد علينا بقي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كل عام وأنتم وأمة المسلمين جميعا بخير.

ما تضغطوش عليّ في حلاوة المولد...

حاكل... بس حد يهرس لي.... البالوظة.

الشن يُه أحكام.

----------


## hatemnf

السلام عليكم 
نهرس لك البالوظة ولا نشفلك عروسة احسن

----------


## the_chemist

غتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

هو فين البنات الحلوات

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

كل سنة و أنت طيب النهاردة المولد

و طبعا كله بيطبخ للموسم

طيب نطالب بقي بحقوقنا الإجبارية

أصلنا زى الضرايب ناخد حقنا إجبارى من كل حلة

و حتى بعد ما يتغرف الأكل من كل طبق حبة

طيب يعنى هاتوا ورك بطة

ورك وزة  حتتين تلاتة لحمة

المظاهرة هتبقي حاشدة و لا قوات الأمن هتقدر تقف قدامها

بالراحة كدا و من غير شوشرة

كل واحدة تكشف الحلل اللى على النار و تغرف من كل حلة طبقين تلاتة و تبعتهم

و إلا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قالوا: المولد جه يا حلاوة =قلنا حناكل لما نطق
حطوا الحمص ع البقلاوة =ع اللحمة مش حنقول لأ

فين يا بناتنا طبيخكوا العال؟ =فين يا اخواننا الموسم حل؟
سنة نستنظر... هاتوا امال =حي وني... دي حاجة تعل

شمرتوا ودخلتوا الكيتشن =واحنا على الباب مش قادرين
م الصبحية ماشفناش أكشن =وياخوفي لا نبات جعانين

مش طالع منكم غير ريحة =والبطن لازمها التلكيم
وحتطلع لي واحدة فصيحة =وتقول لي: عملالكوا رجيم

أستر ياللي بتستر دا احنا =من جبر حريمنا مساكين
أكلوا السنترافيش والمكنة =وتولوا أمر البروتين

وآخرها موسم حيفرقع =وحنتعشى كلام ونبات
نصرخ... نبكي... انشا الله نطرقع =هو دا تصريف الستات[/poem]

وجع في تصاريفكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## عراقية وافتخر

*تسجيل دخول ولو اني داخلة من ساعة بس مايفرقش* 
*موضوع جميل ومش مكرر*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,3," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتى يا عم ان قلت موشّح = و لا رزعتنا كام كوبليه 
مش هتشوف و لا حلّة بتنضح = غير في الحلم .. مع الملفيه
***
دولا بناتنا  يا ناس عارفينهم = و بطلهم علبة بولوبيف
إما أكلت و رحت يا زينهم = أو قرّرت تنام  يا خفيف
***
شوف  ياسي أيمن .. و انت يا كيما =موسم .. زي اليوم العادي
هتقضّيها بجبنة قديمة  = و تدلّعها .. تقول دي زبادي
***
إنما  موسم .. فتّة و لحمة = كان في المشمش .. أو في التين
آخر أمَلَكْ تلحقْ لقمة = أو تتسلّى لك  ب بيتين 
[/poem]

----------


## somaaaa

somaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

 :Eat:  :Eat:  :Eat:

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
ايه يا جماعة الدوشة دى بس ومالكم ومال البنات
معقول برضه نعدى الموسم كدا ...
انا طول النهار فى المطبخ وجهزت الاكل اهو
بابا العزيز / ايمن رشدى
الاستاذ الفاضل / اوسيمى
كل سنة وانتم طيبين وربنا يعود عليكم الايام بخير
وكل المنتدى فى صحة وهنا
والف هناااااااااااااااا

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> ايه يا جماعة الدوشة دى بس ومالكم ومال البنات
> معقول برضه نعدى الموسم كدا ...
> انا طول النهار فى المطبخ وجهزت الاكل اهو
> بابا العزيز / ايمن رشدى
> الاستاذ الفاضل / اوسيمى
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين وربنا يعود عليكم الايام بخير
> وكل المنتدى فى صحة وهنا
> ...


ايه يا ندى ده

أمال لو كنت وقفت في المطبخ ساعة كنتى عملت ايه

كنت جبتى شوية بطاطس شيبسي من السوبر ماركت يعنى

احنا في موسم يعنى زفر فراخ بط وز حمام

و لحمة علي قد ما تقدرى

مش بصارة يا ندى

بلاش البخل ده يا بنتى

كل سنة و أنت طيبة دى أكلة السنة كلها يا بنتى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الأخت الفاضلة / ندى الأيام

حلو مسح الزور دا... فين بقى الأكل.

يا ستي اللي حضرتك عاملاه دا كله حاجات تفتح النفس...

واحنا عايزين... *نسدها*.

الصبر يارب،
قائد كورال الكوع كافر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,3," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> شوف  ياسي أيمن .. و انت يا كيما =موسم .. زي اليوم العادي
> هتقضّيها بجبنة قديمة  = و تدلّعها .. تقول دي زبادي
> ***[/poem]


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
والله يا خوفي يا عم محمد =شكلنا مش حانطول الجبنة
دا طناش شكله كدا متعمد =عايزيننا ندفع من جيبنا[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

صباحكو بصارة و منور

دا يوم الجمعة و جمعة سعيدة عليكم و علينا جميعا

قولى يا غتوت هو الفطار يوم الجمعة بالبصارة يجوز 

أصلى سمعت أن الفطار يوم الجمعة بحاجة غير اللحمة مكروه

صباحكو توائيع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> قولى يا غتوت هو الفطار يوم الجمعة بالبصارة يجوز 
> 
> أصلى سمعت أن الفطار يوم الجمعة بحاجة غير اللحمة مكروه


شوف يا ولدي

عن الشيخ هبيان بن الأطفس أنه قال:

"البينة على من ادعى... وكل جاف طاهر... وفي وجود اللحمة أكل البصارة إنتهاك لحق الطريق... وإن غابت اللحمة... لايمني على الطبق

أقول قولي هذا... وأدب الزلومة في الأكل."
وجع في طفاستكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## نشــــوى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الصباح الدسم ده .. صباح الخير عليكم جميعاااااااااااااا

----------


## ندى الايام

> ايه يا ندى ده
> 
> أمال لو كنت وقفت في المطبخ ساعة كنتى عملت ايه
> 
> كنت جبتى شوية بطاطس شيبسي من السوبر ماركت يعنى
> 
> احنا في موسم يعنى زفر فراخ بط وز حمام
> 
> و لحمة علي قد ما تقدرى
> ...


يا كيميائى دى فتتتتتتتتتتتتتتة باللحمة الضانى  مش بصارة
ركز شوية وبطل تقول اشاعات




> الأخت الفاضلة / ندى الأيام
> 
> حلو مسح الزور دا... فين بقى الأكل.
> 
> يا ستي اللي حضرتك عاملاه دا كله حاجات تفتح النفس...


 يعنى انا غلطاااااااااااااااانة مثلااااااااااااااا
لاقيتك بتقول شعر وجعان قولت اعمل لك حاجة بسيطة 
عموما الاكل كان فتة بالخل والتوم وكانت لك انت واوسيمى 
بس براحتكم بقى 



انا هنا يا عبيرررررررررر

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> لاقيتك بتقول شعر وجعان


اللي بيقولوا شعر .... جعانين .... ماشي
طيب .. كل الجعانين.... بيقولوا شعر!! .. لاء ... تبقى دي تفرقة عنصرية 
(خليك معايا يا كيماوي)




> وكانت لك انت واوسيمى 
> بس براحتكم بقى


طب.. غتوت ما عجبوش مسح الزور اللي جبتيه .. أنا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااالي !!
(معلش يا عم غتّوت .. مضطر أبيعك .. دي فتة باللحمة الضاني.. و سعادتك طبعا  عارف المثل  بيقول ايه : أناجر الضأن ترياقٌ من العللِ .......)




> انا هنا يا عبيرررررررررر


طب و احنا  مالنا!!!!!!!!

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
عالناس الصاحية والنايمة
والناس اللى مش عارفة تاخد نفسها من ساعة العزومة
والناس اللى بقها مبطلش مضضضضضضضضضضضع من ساعتها
والواد اللى اخد المعلقة ومستخبى ورا ابوة 
فاكرنى مش شيفااااااااااااااه
هجيييييييييبك هجييييييييييبك
دا طقم سيرفيس كاااااااااااااااااااامل 

سامعة حد بيسأل كان فيه عزومة  ؟؟؟
اشوووووووووووووووووووووووفه بس هو مين

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## somaaaa

مساء الخير
ولا صباح الخير
انا جاى امسى وامشى
لانى  i`m sick
عيااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

دعوتكوا يا احلى ناس

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين 



السلام عليكم جميعا 

انا حضرت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا مش جاي أمضي...

أنا قلت اتمشى شوية أهضم...

أصل الأكل كان كتييييييييييييييير...

والواحد ببطن واحدة (للأسف)...

هو العشا إمتى؟

----------


## bedo_ic

صباح الخيرات تسجيل حضور
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووو

----------


## the_chemist

ألووووووووووووووووووووو


منورين يا بشر انتوا لسه نايمييييييييييييييييييييييييين

صباحكو فل

----------


## بنت شهريار

مظاهرااااااااااااات
مظاهرااااااااااااااااااااااات
مظاهرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

كيميائى
اوسيمى
ممنوع الاقتراب من اى وليمممممممممممممة لمدى سته اشهر
وقد اعذر من بعذر بقى
(( ابقوا كلوا انكروا بقى هههههههههههههههههههههههه ))

لا عزومتى نفعت ولا عزومة ندى الايام
خليكواااااااااااااااااا جعانين

فين العشا ياندددددددددددددددددددددددددددى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> قالوا: المولد جه يا حلاوة =قلنا حناكل لما نطق
> حطوا الحمص ع البقلاوة =ع اللحمة مش حنقول لأ
> 
> فين يا بناتنا طبيخكوا العال؟ =فين يا اخواننا الموسم حل؟
> سنة نستنظر... هاتوا امال =حي وني... دي حاجة تعل
> 
> شمرتوا ودخلتوا الكيتشن =واحنا على الباب مش قادرين
> م الصبحية ماشفناش أكشن =وياخوفي لا نبات جعانين
> ...


اهو دلوقتى بس حسيت ان عدى علينا المولد النبوى
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب استاذ ايمن
وربنا يعينك على تصريف الستات  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,3," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> حتى يا عم ان قلت موشّح = و لا رزعتنا كام كوبليه 
> مش هتشوف و لا حلّة بتنضح = غير في الحلم .. مع الملفيه
> ***
> دولا بناتنا  يا ناس عارفينهم = و بطلهم علبة بولوبيف
> إما أكلت و رحت يا زينهم = أو قرّرت تنام  يا خفيف
> ***
> شوف  ياسي أيمن .. و انت يا كيما =موسم .. زي اليوم العادي
> هتقضّيها بجبنة قديمة  = و تدلّعها .. تقول دي زبادي
> ...


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااامظلومين بالقوى ياحناااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Huh: 
اهىء اهىء اهىء
تاكل وتنكرررررررررررررررررر يا اوسيمى
تخوووووووووووووووووووونك السفرة او بط وديوك رومى وبفتيك
وجلاش وعصاير وشاى 
وتورتات وكيييييييييييييييييك

تخووووووووووووووووووووووونك سفرة ندى الايام
فتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتة وتقول بصارة
مكنش العشششششششششششششششششم

ملحوووووووووووووووووووووقه
محروم من العزومة القادمة
خليك مع البلوبيف بقى  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> مظاهرااااااااااااات
> مظاهرااااااااااااااااااااااات
> مظاهرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> كيميائى
> اوسيمى
> ممنوع الاقتراب من اى وليمممممممممممممة لمدى سته اشهر
> وقد اعذر من بعذر بقى
> (( ابقوا كلوا انكروا بقى هههههههههههههههههههههههه ))
> ...



لييييييييييييييييييييييييه كدا يا بنت أبوها

"لوجو بيعيط"

طب دول ست شهور سابقين و لا لاحقين

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[CENTER]


[frame="2 70"]مساء الخيرااااااااااااااااااااات  :f: 

واول تسجيل حضوراااااااااات  :f: 

 :f2: 

بس سيبكوا من كلام البناااااات  :Gun2: 

" قال اية عزوماااااااااااااات " :2: 
[/frame]


[frame="7 70"] :f: 

لاء واية من ايد ندى الاياااام  :Dribble: 

اسألووووووونى انا ياسلالالام :Thumbdown: 


اخوانى الشعرا الكرام ..

محبى مالذا وطاب من الطعااام

شفولكوا مائدة تانية.. لاتقضوا الليلة صيااام

" جاى اهدى النفوس ..
وماشى اواااااااام " :Plane: [/frame]

----------


## ندى الايام

> لاء واية من ايد ندى الاياااام 
> 
> اسألووووووونى انا ياسلالالام


بيهزررررررررررررررررررررر ماحدش يصدق ههههههههههههههههههههه


انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## sameh atiya

انا جاى علشان أقول انا خارج  ::

----------


## centr mud

السلام عليكم 

هى كده الى يجى متأخر يقعد فى اى حته 



انا حضرت

----------


## nariman

*وادى امضتى*

*ناريمان3230*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> ايه يا ندى ده
> 
> أمال لو كنت وقفت في المطبخ ساعة كنتى عملت ايه
> 
> كنت جبتى شوية بطاطس شيبسي من السوبر ماركت يعنى
> 
> احنا في موسم يعنى زفر فراخ بط وز حمام
> 
> و لحمة علي قد ما تقدرى
> ...





> الأخت الفاضلة / ندى الأيام
> 
> حلو مسح الزور دا... فين بقى الأكل.
> 
> يا ستي اللي حضرتك عاملاه دا كله حاجات تفتح النفس...
> 
> واحنا عايزين... *نسدها*.
> 
> الصبر يارب،
> قائد كورال الكوع كافر





> صباحكو بصارة و منور
> 
> دا يوم الجمعة و جمعة سعيدة عليكم و علينا جميعا
> 
> قولى يا غتوت هو الفطار يوم الجمعة بالبصارة يجوز 
> 
> أصلى سمعت أن الفطار يوم الجمعة بحاجة غير اللحمة مكروه
> 
> صباحكو توائيع





> شوف يا ولدي
> 
> عن الشيخ هبيان بن الأطفس أنه قال:
> 
> "البينة على من ادعى... وكل جاف طاهر... وفي وجود اللحمة أكل البصارة إنتهاك لحق الطريق... وإن غابت اللحمة... لايمني على الطبق
> 
> أقول قولي هذا... وأدب الزلومة في الأكل."
> وجع في طفاستكوا،
> غتوت الأفخم





> اللي بيقولوا شعر .... جعانين .... ماشي
> طيب .. كل الجعانين.... بيقولوا شعر!! .. لاء ... تبقى دي تفرقة عنصرية 
> (خليك معايا يا كيماوي)
> 
> 
> طب.. غتوت ما عجبوش مسح الزور اللي جبتيه .. أنا ماااااااااااااااااااااااااالي !!
> (معلش يا عم غتّوت .. مضطر أبيعك .. دي فتة باللحمة الضاني.. و سعادتك طبعا  عارف المثل  بيقول ايه : أناجر الضأن ترياقٌ من العللِ .......)
> 
> 
> طب و احنا  مالنا!!!!!!!!


بدون تعليق 
قصدي 
بدون توقيع

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لييييييييييييييييييييييييه كدا يا بنت أبوها
> 
> "لوجو بيعيط"
> 
> طب دول ست شهور سابقين و لا لاحقين


لاحقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  ::mazika2:: 
انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يابو امنية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 




> مساء الخيرااااااااااااااااااااات 
> 
> واول تسجيل حضوراااااااااات


ياولكم ياولكم
شاعرنا الهمااااااااااااااااااااام
شاعر الرومانسية
نورتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 





> بس سيبكوا من كلام البناااااات 
> 
> " قال اية عزوماااااااااااااات "


دا انا لسه بقول نورتنااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::uff:: 





> لاء واية من ايد ندى الاياااام 
> 
> اسألووووووونى انا ياسلالالام


على يددددددددددددددددددددددددى
عزومة كااااااااااااااااااااااملة من ندى
متاكلش وتنكر ياحسن
الدلييييييييييييييييييييييل >> (( الكتاب هههههههههههههههههههههه ))






> اخوانى الشعرا الكرام ..
> 
> محبى مالذا وطاب من الطعااام
> 
> شفولكوا مائدة تانية.. لاتقضوا الليلة صيااام
> 
> " جاى اهدى النفوس ..
> وماشى اواااااااام "


نوررررررررررررررررررررت ياحسسسسسسسسسسسسن  :Poster Spam: 
ابقى تعالى كل يوووووووووووووووووووووم 
مائدة الرحمن منتظراك  ::p: 
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بيهزررررررررررررررررررررر ماحدش يصدق ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااا


على يددددددددددددددددددددى يادودو
نورتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى





> انا جاى علشان أقول انا خارج


هقول مش عاوزين انهارددددددددددددددددة ياسامح :P





> السلام عليكم 
> 
> هى كده الى يجى متأخر يقعد فى اى حته 
> انا حضرت


لا طبعاااااااااااااااااااااً
ضيوفنا الجدد ليهم مكان سبيشيااااااااااااااااال
لغاية مايقدموا بس وبعدها اللى يلحق 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت يافندم
تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وادى امضتى
> 
> ناريمان3230


حضور خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص لناريمان
ونقولها
HAPPY BIRTH DAY 

نورتى ياقمرنا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بدون تعليق 
> قصدي 
> بدون توقيع


هو منين يودى على فين  :Ala: 
مين طفا النوررررررررررررررررررررررررر

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطل  :gp: 

متحاولشششششششششششششششش اوسيمى
بسارررررررررررررررررررررررررررة
 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررت

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 


 الحمد لله 

انا موجو


وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ناريمان

----------


## somaaaa

تسجيل حضووووووور  :Baby: 
الاحد
4:21 صباحا
وسلامو عليكووووووو :l:

----------


## the_chemist

صباحو فل 

أصل لسه صاحى اجى تانى بقي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا دفتر الهنا...
بامضي فيك من سنة...
وبنت شهريااااار
بتخبي أكلنا....[/poem]
***
الصبر يا رب،
قائد فرقة الجوع كافر

----------


## ديدي

وانا كمان جيت يا عبير لما نشوف اخرتها معاكى ايه
مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ناريمان

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]بقالك سنة وبتشتكى من الجوع
واحنا بقالنا معاها كتــــــــــــير
مشوار مهوش باينله رجـــوع
مدام معانا الاخت عبيــــــــــــر[/frame]


I am here beroooo :Afro: 


تحيااااااتى ،،، :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

مساء الورد جيت اهو يابيرو ... ::h:: 
Happy birthday ناريمان يارب تكون سنة خير وسعادة ياقمر  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

مش عاوزين ايه بس يا عبير ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

HELLOOOOOOOOOOE






> يـا دفتـر الهـنـا... 
> بامضي فيك من سنة... 
> وبنـت  شهـريـااااار 
> بتخـبـي أكلـنـا....


يادفتر الهنا
ياريتنى كنت انا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياباشا دا لسه الاكل متشااااااااااااااااااااالش من على السفرة




> وانا كمان جيت يا عبير لما نشوف اخرتها معاكى ايه


ملهاش اخر يا اوختششششششى
علشان انا على قلببببببببببببببببببببكم  :: 





> بقالك سنة وبتشتكى من الجوع
> واحنا بقالنا معاها كتــــــــــــير
> مشوار مهوش باينله رجـــوع
> مدام معانا الاخت عبيــــــــــــر


كله جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى يا شاعرنا
ليه بس اليأس دا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> I am here beroooo
> 
> تحيااااااتى ،،،


نورت اخى الغالى





> مساء الورد جيت اهو يابيرو ...


ابنتى الغاليييييييييييييييييية 
وحشتينى ونورتينى
اثبتى بقى علشان تقبضى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> مش عاوزين ايه بس يا عبير


مش عاوزين تأخير تانى لو سمحت  ::p: 



حضررررررررررررررررررررررت انا

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياباشا دا لسه الاكل متشااااااااااااااااااااالش من على السفرة


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سفرة دي ولا لعبة ساحر؟ =اللي الأكل فوقيها يطير
على مامضينا وصلنا الآخر =واتزحلقنا يا ست عبير[/poem]
الصبر يا رب،
قائد كورال الجوع كافر

----------


## nariman

*الساعه واحده وربع صباحاااا.. موجوده والحمدلله*

*وانتم طيبين يا جماعه ربنا يوفقكم*

*شكرا يا عبير*

----------


## the_chemist

> 


صباح الفل ع الكل

ايه الصوابع الجميلة دى يا عبير

فين صاحبتها يا بنتى

الله ع الجمال بس تقص ضوافرها شوية

دا توقيع مش توئيع يا عبير

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 


الحمد لله 

حضرت

----------


## بنت شهريار

> سفرة دي ولا لعبة  ساحر؟اللي الأكل فوقيهـا يطيـر 
> على مامضينا وصلنا الآخرواتزحلقنا يا سـت عبيـر


الخير كتيررررررررررررررررر
والاكل خطيررررررررررررررررررر يافندم
دى الصوابع اللى طبخت يا استاذ ايمن
صبرك بقى على مانكمل الدراع اللى هيشيل الاكل ويجيبه  :: 




> الساعه واحده وربع صباحاااا.. موجوده والحمدلله
> 
> وانتم طيبين يا جماعه ربنا يوفقكم
> 
> شكرا يا عبير


هى دى الموظفين ولا بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش
نورتى ناريماااااان  :f: 




> صباح الفل ع الكل
> 
> ايه الصوابع الجميلة دى يا عبير
> 
> فين صاحبتها يا بنتى
> 
> الله ع الجمال بس تقص ضوافرها شوية
> 
> دا توقيع مش توئيع يا عبير


كلامك توقيع
بس كلامى توئيييييييييييييييييييع
يا ام امنيييييييييييييييييييييييية 
اين ااااااااااااااااااااااااااانتى  :: 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
> الحمد لله 
> 
> حضرت


عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
نورتنا اخى الفاضل ناصر


انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

حضررررررررررررررررررررررت

بنت ابوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

*استعنا ع الشقا بالله

حضوووووووووووووووووووور

*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*هلا كتور عصاااااااااام غايب عننا بقالك كتير 
مي مؤمن 
تسجيل حضور حماده وتوتو*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

[url=http://up101.arabsh.com][/urlعرب شير !  - romance_de_amour]

----------


## somaaaa

presentation

soma
 :Bounce: 
soma
 :Bounce: 
soma


محدش يشيل من اعمال السنه بقى ::sorry:: 
مسدودون مسدودون ياولدى :Shutup2:

----------


## alias

معليش بنوتت شهريار غبت كتير قوي علشان الإمتحانات نص السنة وكمان تصدقي لسه مخلصتش وشكلها مش هتخلص
كمان إدعولي بس كده ربنا يسهلي ويسهل لكل الناس إلي عندها إمتحان
وكمان فوق كل ده اخر السنه هيغيروا تنظيم المدرسه هيخلوها مستقله زي الاجانب وحطر اعيد السنة
يلا عادي مفيهاش مشكلة

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل

أنا جيت

إن إن تششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش

نهاية الارسال

بقي كدا يا عبير أقول لك توقيع تقومى تعملى توئع

باشي يا بنت أبوها

عموما الميكروكروم و الشاش و الذى منه و بالمرة فرختين شمرت هيجيلك بهم فاتورة

دى إصابة عمل و القومسيون الطبي قال كدا

إدفعى بقي

----------


## Masrawya

انا جييت انا جييت
 :4:  :4:  :4: 
صباح الفل عليكو جميعاا
اثبتى حضوور يابيروو

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 

انا  حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه دا؟

هو مش النهاردا جه؟

أمال انا ما جيتش ليه؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حضور .. قبل الذهاب للقبور 


يالها من حياة بائسة .. آآه من جفون قلبي ... وكم تمنيت أن ابكي .. وكم تمنيت أن اصرخ .. أن أموت .. ولكن جف صوتي وأنا أناجى .. لم يسمعني أحد سوى صدي يسمعه أشخاص جاحظة أبصارهم .. محدقة في أوراق الزمان .. وقهقهات تجوب المكان ... وأصوات تعلوا ... وأصوات تبكي .. فهل من يسمع .. وهل من يعي ما يحمله النبض .. لا أتوقع أبدا أن هناك من يستوعب حزني وهمي .. فما زلنا هنا غرباء .. كلنا بالحياة غرباء .. ومن يقترب منك فلمصلحة يبحث عنها أو لأجل أن يجعلك مزحة أمام الآخرين وليس من أجل روحك أو قلبك .. 

للألم معنى .. ومعناه يختلف بإختلاف احاسيس ومشاعر كل منــا .. باختلاف ظروفنا وهمومنا ومشاكلنا .. باختلاف احباطاتنا ويأسنا في الحياة .. ربما كنت أكتب بلغة أمير العذاب .. الذي له احساساً خاصاً يداعب بها أشباح الموت .. ليحرك أشجانــاً كانت خامده .. 

أشعر أني غريب عن هذه الدنيا .. أعيش بغربتي وحيداً لا أعرف أحداً .. أشعر أني بلا أصدقاء ولا أشعر بطعم الحياة .. تعتريني حالات تفكير جعلتني في بعض الاحيان لا استطيع التنفس .. وأتمنى الموت وأنا بين يدي الله ساجداً .. 

ولقد حاولت مراراً وتكراراً أن أعيد ترتيب حياتي لأبدأ من جديد ... حتى أبتعد عن دوامة السقوط .. ولكن لا فائدة .. أعرف أنه لا يجوز اليأس من رحمة الله ولكني حقاً لا أعرف ما كل هذا اليأس الذي يدب في أعماقي .. ولكن أين المفر ..!

أصبحت لا أدري أين تجري بي الطرق .. اليوم أجد نفسي أقف في مفترق عجيب .. فالحياة أجبرتني على خوض تجارب ممزوجة بالغش والرياء والخداع .. فقد أذاقتني الحنان و الدلال الأسري .. الأخوة بمشاعرها السامية والمنحطة .. الصداقة بنكهتها الجميلة و بمرارتها القاتلة .. الحب بلذته و حلاوته .. الفشل بتدرجاته السحيقة .. الألم بحزنه و يأسه .. تتلاعب بي الأحزان كورقة وهمية في وسط ثوراتها .. و كأني طفل ضائع أضل طريقه .. 

تخبطت بجدران الواقع القاسي .. و بقيود المجتمع الظالم .. تحللت بمساحيق القلق و الخوف .. و انغرست في بطانة الجمود و التبلد الحسي .. تعلمت خلال عمري الصغير .. أن الحياة محطات .. و مراسي .. نعم ... محطات لا تستقر بأرض.. و مراسي لا تهدأ أمواجه .. ونهايتها الحتمة هي الموت ... 




أصبحت أعاني من شيء أشــــد من العـذاب 
شيء مثل الأكتئاب ...... شيء من الاغتراب
شيء مثل الاضطراب .. من الوهم والســراب
باختصار أعاني من غـــدر الزمان والأصحاب
فمتى يكتب القدر نهاية حياتي أنا أيمن خطاب

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*ناريمان حضرت يا جماعه*


*على فكره ياأستاذ أيمن أنا بحب خواطرك جدااااااااا*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *ناريمان حضرت يا جماعه*
> 
> 
> *على فكره ياأستاذ أيمن أنا بحب خواطرك جدااااااااا*






الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان



إن ثقافتي المحدودة وخبرتي الضئيلة .. لا شك أنها من عناصر بناء شخصيتي .. ولكن الثقافة والخبرة لا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن تكّونا كل مطلوبات النجاح .. فأنا لازلت لا أدعي الكفاءة أو الكتابة ... ولكنها مجرد محاولات لإثبات الذات .. من خلال رؤية لأفكاري في مواضيعي مستواحه من تجاربي في الحياة ومن رحم أفكار بعض من أعُجب بهم من صحفيين وأدباء وإعلاميين وشعراء فأعيد صياغتها بصورة ضمنية من شدة تأثري بهم وإيماني بما كتبوا   ... 


ولكنني بت أفكر جديا في التوقف عن الكتابة .....، فلقد تعبت من كل هذه الكلمات ....، وأريد أن أرحل الى عالم آخر ليس فيه مايثر حساسيتي الى الأشياء .... أريد أن أجد شخصا واحدا في هذه الدنيا ينظر الىٌ بعين الصديق المخلص الصادق .... وعين المحب العطوف الودود ....، لا بعين القراءة والكتابة .

فما فائدة أن أكسب قارئا جديدا كل يوم فيما انا أخسر جزءا من راحتي وسعادتي  ... وما فائدة أن يصفق الناس لي ولما أكتبه فيما الدموع أحس بها تنزلق من داخلي ... وما فائدة أن يعجب الناس بي فيما أنا لا أحب نفسي ولا أعجب بها ... وما فائدة الكتابة حينما تصبح غير قادرة على إزالة الكآبة .. ومافائدة البوح حينما يكون غير قادر على تضميد الجروح ....!! 

إنني أشعر أنني بت على حافة هاوية تسمى ب " الإكتئاب " .... وهي بلاشك هاوية مخيفة ومرعبة سهل الوقوع فيها وصعب الخروج منها ....، إني أرى عمق بئرها السحيق الغائر .... وثمة أصوات ووجوه لا مرئية تناديني وتشدني من قدمي للسقوط فيها ...،  وأشعر بأن الدنيا تدور من تحت قدمي ...، وأنني أتنفس من ثقب إبرة ...، وأن كل شئ باهت ممل لا معنى ولا حياة له ...

إن الحياة اليوم في عيني مظلمة وكئيبة وحزينة ،  وأريد أن أهرب من الناس والحياة علني اجد نفسي التي تاهت مني ....وروحي التي ضاعت في الزحام ....، وقلبي الذي إفتقد نور الخير والسلام والطمانينة .. 




أكتب لكم من القهر وناري تحت الرماد أمام قطيع الذئاب
حيث يدق الناقوس منادياً .. هلموا لنأكل قلب أيمن خطاب
حياتي أصبحت بلا ثمن ، والخيانة تملأ الأجواء والسحاب
والظلم والحقد انتشر بسخاء ... بفضل حفنة من الضعفاء
يا الله أرفعها شكوى " وا غوثاه " أهذا الحال لي ترضاه
إن الحكم كله لمشيئتك .. وأنا راضي بحكمك  ....... رباه

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## somaaaa

انا كيت
 ::hop:: 
انا كيت
 ::hop:: 
انا كيت


Somaaaa

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

سبحان الله....

كل ما آجي....

ما الاقينيش...

إيه التسيب دا؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

هى التوقيعات تاهت ولا ااااااااااااااااااااااايه  ::uff:: 
لا تقلققققققققققققققققققققققققق استاذ ايمن
التوقيع بيتقبض عليه فورااااااااااااااااااا
عموما كل دا من كتر الاكل
حصل خلل فى القلم من كتر الهضم
مفيش ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااكل  ::mazika2:: 


حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت 

بنت ابوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله


حضرت باذن الله 

ودى امضتى

----------


## the_chemist

أكل
أكل أكل أكل
أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل
أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل
أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل
أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل
أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل
أكل أكل أكل أكل أكل
أكل أكل أكل
أكل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على رأى المثل

ياللى أبوك مات من الجوع قال هو كان لقي أكل و لا أكلشي

بنسمع عن الأكل و مش لاقيين

حتى العزومة جبتى فيها أوسيمى و إبنه عمر مسحوا الأكل في ثانية
طب فين الميكروكروم و الشاش و الفرختين الشمورت
و لا تتسببوا لنا فى إصابة عمل و تسيبونا كدا من غير علاج
روحى منك للى كلت دراع جوزها يا بنت السلطان

----------


## بنت شهريار

نوررررررررررررت ياناصر
ممكن امضاء صغنونة انا كماااااااااااااااااااااان لو سمحت ؟؟
 :f2: 




> ياللى أبوك مات من الجوع قال هو كان لقي أكل و لا أكلشي


طب بس ابلع اكل العزومة وبعدين نتكلم يابو امنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية




> حتى العزومة جبتى فيها أوسيمى و إبنه عمر مسحوا الأكل في ثانية
> طب فين الميكروكروم و الشاش و الفرختين الشمورت
> و لا تتسببوا لنا فى إصابة عمل و تسيبونا كدا من غير علاج
> روحى منك للى كلت دراع جوزها يا بنت السلطان


منك لبياعين التين الشوكى علشان تتشوك يافريد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفيش اكل بردووووووووووووووووووووووو  ::p: 

منوررررررررررررررررررررررين  وانتوا جعانيييييييييييييييييييييييين  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

يسعد صباحك يامامااااااااا 
أنا جاية اسجل حضو اهو وبالمرة أعزم ابو امنية على الغدا يابيرو اكمنه بيسبقني ويصبح عليا كل مرة  :f: 
الطائرة في انتظارك ياأبو امنية  ::

----------


## مي مؤمن

[frame="14 80"]







صباح الخير يا حلوين




> ياللى أبوك مات من الجوع قال هو كان لقي أكل و لا أكلشي


والي مالوش في الاكل ما ياكولشي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> حتى العزومة جبتى فيها أوسيمى و إبنه عمر مسحوا الأكل في ثانية
> طب فين الميكروكروم و الشاش و الفرختين الشمورت
> و لا تتسببوا لنا فى إصابة عمل و تسيبونا كدا من غير علاج
> روحى منك للى كلت دراع جوزها يا بنت السلطان


 كل العزومة الي عملتها بنت ابوها دي كلها مش عاجباكوا يعني البنت ولعت صوابعها العشر شمع ومش عاجب برضو  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx::  ::xx:: 
عموما ولا تزعل يا ابو امنيه هنعملك وحدة تانيه ومقدمه من العصابه كلها  :Icecream:  :Icecream: 
تسجيل حضووووووووووووووووووور 
مي مؤمن افتكاسه حماده وتوتو [/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

> يسعد صباحك يامامااااااااا 
> أنا جاية اسجل حضو اهو وبالمرة أعزم ابو امنية على الغدا يابيرو اكمنه بيسبقني ويصبح عليا كل مرة 
> الطائرة في انتظارك ياأبو امنية


يا خببببببببببببببببببر

زهراااااء هنا و بتعزمنى

دا أنا في يوم سعدى

منورانى يا ندى الصباح

و يارب دايما نطمئن عليكى




> [frame="14 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صباح الخير يا حلوين
> ...


أعمل ايه يا مى

عملت عزومة منقدرش ننكر

بس تقفل الباب لما نتجمع كلنا

مش تسيب أوسيمى و إبنه يمسحوها بالأستيكة

و ندخل منلاقيش حتى الأطباق

و بتحلف أنها كانت أطباق صينى و إستانلس مش ميلامين و لا بلاستيك

طب نعمل ايه إحنا بقى

موافقين ع العزومة بس بدون أوسيمى و ميكونش فيها قصب 

علشان هو بيلبد في القصب و يتسلل للأكل

و بعدين كفاية تتوبى بقي أحسن خلاص هأنام

----------


## emerald

**************

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

احم احم 
سامع حد بيجيب ف سيرتي 
عموما انا ف مأمورية  رسمية  
و لما ارجع هشوف مين 
--------
بدون توقيع

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير*

*nariman3230*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لا تقلققققققققققققققققققققققققق استاذ ايمن
> التوقيع بيتقبض عليه فورااااااااااااااااااا


لآ بقى يا ست عبير...

أنا ما يعجبنيش الحال المايل اللي انا فيه دا...

هو انا كل مرة أسيبني آجي لوحدي... واطنشني...؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يسعد صباحك يامامااااااااا 
> أنا جاية اسجل حضو اهو وبالمرة أعزم ابو امنية على الغدا يابيرو اكمنه بيسبقني ويصبح عليا كل مرة 
> الطائرة في انتظارك ياأبو امنية


انا اسمى مش مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووووب  ::mm:: 
طب الطيارة دى لو اتحركت من غيييييييييييييييييييييييييييرى
مش هيحصل كووووووووووووووويس ياعراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق  :Blink: 
ماشى يابنت بنت بنت بنتى   :: 

صباح الورد والفل والياسمين

----------


## the_chemist

> احم احم 
> سامع حد بيجيب ف سيرتي 
> عموما انا ف مأمورية  رسمية  
> و لما ارجع هشوف مين 
> --------
> بدون توقيع



نعم يا خويا

بإعترافك و إعترافك متسجل علي شريط الماسينجر

و النيابة طابقت المسينجرات و تأكدت بما لا يدع مدالا للشت

أنك معترف

شكرا لوتيل النيابة

و عليه أصطلت المحتمة حتمها عليت بأنك إنت اللى دلقت الزيت


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [frame="14 80"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> صباح الخير يا حلوين
> ...


افتكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس  ة
ياختى مش عاجبهم العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لعبتة كل الالعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
جة اوسيمى وابنة خلصوا على الاكل
قلت اعطلة فى عضوين على الهوا
على ما الناس تعرف تاكل
بس للأسف
 ابنة مش عاتقنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


نورتينى ياغالية

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا خببببببببببببببببببر
> 
> زهراااااء هنا و بتعزمنى
> 
> دا أنا في يوم سعدى
> 
> منورانى يا ندى الصباح
> 
> و يارب دايما نطمئن عليكى
> ...


صيننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننى  ::uff:: 
ارزعه فى الارض علشان تطممممممممممممممممممممممممممن
بس كدا انت هتجيب طقم صينى غيرة كااااااااااااااااااامل
وهيبقى ياباااااااااااااااااااااانى  :: 

نوررررررررررررررررررررررررت يابو امنية هانم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> **************


 ::mm::   ::mm::   ::mm:: 
القلم بيكتب نجوم ولا ايه 
اممممممممممممممممممم
يكونش دا حبر سرى يا ايمى

النجوم حضرررررررررررررررررررت
قصدى ايميرالد  :: 






> احم احم 
> سامع حد بيجيب ف سيرتي 
> عموما انا ف مأمورية  رسمية  
> و لما ارجع هشوف مين 
> --------
> بدون توقيع


 ::   ::   :: 
دستوووووووووووووووووور
اتفضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضل
كرسى لعمكم ياولاد لحسن تعب من القعدة على الهوا
ولسسسسسسسسسسه  ::p: 
ياشماتة ابلة ظاظا فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






> *مساء الخير*
> 
> *nariman3230*


مساء النور عالبنورررررررررررررررر
ياهلا ياهلا نورتيناااااااااااااااااااااا ناريمان

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لآ بقى يا ست عبير...
> 
> أنا ما يعجبنيش الحال المايل اللي انا فيه دا...
> 
> هو انا كل مرة أسيبني آجي لوحدي... واطنشني...؟


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انت اللى غلطان اصلا ياعمو
انت سايبك ازاى كدا
والنببببببببببببببببببببببى مايصح ابدا ابدا
باين انك اخدت عليك اوى
كل دا من طيبتة معاك
عموما ملحوقة
انت تعاقبك بقى عقاب تمام
وتقوم تسيبك لوحدك 
زى مابتسيبك كدا كل يوم وتيجى لوحدك 
لا وبتطنشك كمان
عيب عيب عيب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو منين يودى على فين  :: 
نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتوا والله يااستاذ ايمن انت وانت

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نعم يا خويا
> 
> بإعترافك و إعترافك متسجل علي شريط الماسينجر
> 
> و النيابة طابقت المسينجرات و تأكدت بما لا يدع مدالا للشت
> 
> أنك معترف
> 
> شكرا لوتيل النيابة
> ...


محكمممممممممممممممممممممممممة


حصصصصصصصصصصصصل
على يددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
مخدوش يابابا 
مخدوش يابابا 
مخدوش يابابا 
 ::nooo::  ::nooo::  ::nooo:: 

 خليكى شاهددددددددددددددددددددة يا امنيييييييييييييييييييييييية

----------


## زهــــراء

> انا اسمى مش مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووووب 
> طب الطيارة دى لو اتحركت من غيييييييييييييييييييييييييييرى
> مش هيحصل كووووووووووووووويس ياعراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق 
> ماشى يابنت بنت بنت بنتى 
> 
> صباح الورد والفل والياسمين


وأنا اتسااااااااااااااااءل ليه حالنا مال اليومين دول 
اتاري البنت مستحلفة  :: 
ابتااااااااااا ياأمي لن تقلع الطائرة بدونك انتِ ناسية انك الكابتن ؟ :: 

حضرررررررررت 
بنت بنت شهريار  ::

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
حضرت بس لفترة قصيرة اوى.......ان شاء الله هدخل تانى....وهاوقع تانى...
كل الناس وحشونى أوى......جاسرة..بنت شهريار والعصابة..ممكلة الحب..الأميرة المفقودة..ريم جهاد..بوسى كات..ناريمان..فلك ..زوزو عادل..أم البنات..بوكى بوكى..شعاع من نور..ايمراليد..soma..حنين مصر..أيمن خطاب..استاذ سيد جعتيم..ابن البلد..الكيميائى و أمنية كمان..أوسيمى..طارق..رجل رومانسى..ناصر الصديق..حسام عمر..حمادو..وكل الأعضاء بجد وحشونى اوى...... :f:

----------


## احلى ملاك

هل تسمعني ؟؟؟؟
نحن هناااا ( احلى ملا ك)
حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

                              شكرا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## مها جمال

والله فكره تجنن بس مين هيمسك دفتلا الحضور والانصراف

----------


## centr mud

هوووووووووووووووش سكوت 

اناااااااااا جيييييييييييييييييييييت

فين الناس الى هنا  

 هات الفطار  

قصدى 

هات الدفتر

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> نعم يا خويا
> 
> بإعترافك و إعترافك متسجل علي شريط الماسينجر
> 
> و النيابة طابقت المسينجرات و تأكدت بما لا يدع مدالا للشت
> 
> أنك معترف
> 
> شكرا لوتيل النيابة
> ...


المحكمة  ترفض الدعوي لعدم أهلية دليل  الماسنجر 
و لعدم مطابقة العينات المأخوذة  و المؤكدة بحادثة  " دلقت الزيت" حيث ان الوليمة كانت  مطبوخة بالسمن البلدي 
و ابقى قابلني 

دا بقى : *توقيـــــــــــــــــــــع*

----------


## سوما

حضرت...........مساء الخير........ :f: 



> حضور .. قبل الذهاب للقبور 
> 
> 
> يالها من حياة بائسة .. آآه من جفون قلبي ... وكم تمنيت أن ابكي .. وكم تمنيت أن اصرخ .. أن أموت .. ولكن جف صوتي وأنا أناجى .. لم يسمعني أحد سوى صدي يسمعه أشخاص جاحظة أبصارهم .. محدقة في أوراق الزمان .. وقهقهات تجوب المكان ... وأصوات تعلوا ... وأصوات تبكي .. فهل من يسمع .. وهل من يعي ما يحمله النبض .. لا أتوقع أبدا أن هناك من يستوعب حزني وهمي .. فما زلنا هنا غرباء .. كلنا بالحياة غرباء .. ومن يقترب منك فلمصلحة يبحث عنها أو لأجل أن يجعلك مزحة أمام الآخرين وليس من أجل روحك أو قلبك .. 
> 
> للألم معنى .. ومعناه يختلف بإختلاف احاسيس ومشاعر كل منــا .. باختلاف ظروفنا وهمومنا ومشاكلنا .. باختلاف احباطاتنا ويأسنا في الحياة .. ربما كنت أكتب بلغة أمير العذاب .. الذي له احساساً خاصاً يداعب بها أشباح الموت .. ليحرك أشجانــاً كانت خامده .. 
> 
> أشعر أني غريب عن هذه الدنيا .. أعيش بغربتي وحيداً لا أعرف أحداً .. أشعر أني بلا أصدقاء ولا أشعر بطعم الحياة .. تعتريني حالات تفكير جعلتني في بعض الاحيان لا استطيع التنفس .. وأتمنى الموت وأنا بين يدي الله ساجداً .. 
> 
> ...


أستاذ\ أيمن..
ما هذا الحزن؟؟؟؟؟  :gp: أنت ليس لوحدك فكلنا هنا فى المنتدى أخوةوأصدقاء....... ونحن هنا نأخد بأيدى بعضنا البعض لبر الأمان..ولا نسمح للسقوط لاى حد وسطنا.......فلا تحزن كل هذا الحزن.. وأعضاء المنتدى حولك....فكلنا أسرة واحدة...... :f: 
أتمنى لك التوفيق والسعادة.......وان ترسو سفنيتك لبر الأمان والأستقرار والسعادة........ :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> انت اللى غلطان اصلا ياعمو
> انت سايبك ازاى كدا
> والنببببببببببببببببببببببى مايصح ابدا ابدا
> باين انك اخدت عليك اوى
> كل دا من طيبتة معاك
> عموما ملحوقة
> انت تعاقبك بقى عقاب تمام
> وتقوم تسيبك لوحدك 
> ...


قوليلهم والنبي يا بنت شهريار...

قال ويقولوا عندي شيزوفرينيا؟؟... شوف النق...

مع إني لما رحت اجيبها... ما جاتش على مقاسي... فمستني لما يجيبوا الإكس لارج.

----------


## the_chemist

صباح خيرات شريفات أفنزم

عاملين إيه ع الغدا النهاردة

و طبعا لازم نرحب بأبناء المنصورة اللى نورونا

و فين رسوم الاشتراك في نادى أبناء جزيرة الورد

ع العموم ناصر هو اللى غلطان

و هنمنعه من المشروبات و الكشريات لمدة 60

لم يا أخويا الاشتراكات بسرعة

مرحب بمها جمال و سنتر مود 

صباحكو ورد من الجزيرة



دى لمها

و دى لسنتر مود



اثبت يا سنتر عيب دا أنت راجل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> حضرت...........مساء الخير........
> 
> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> ما هذا الحزن؟؟؟؟؟ أنت ليس لوحدك فكلنا هنا فى المنتدى أخوةوأصدقاء....... ونحن هنا نأخد بأيدى بعضنا البعض لبر الأمان..ولا نسمح للسقوط لاى حد وسطنا.......فلا تحزن كل هذا الحزن.. وأعضاء المنتدى حولك....فكلنا أسرة واحدة......
> أتمنى لك التوفيق والسعادة.......وان ترسو سفنيتك لبر الأمان والأستقرار والسعادة........


مش كدا .... واللا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه!!!!





I'm NOT here

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 



حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

الحمد لله ... ما حضرتش 
و مش موقع هه
هترفدوني!!

----------


## the_chemist

طبعا لقيت الجماعة بتوع ع الهوا محدش جاب لهم حتى و لا كوباية ميه

و أنا جربت و ريقي نشف و نشوى منعت دخول أى حاجة للجنة فقلت عطفا عليهم أسرب لهم الحاجات دى من تحت باب اللجنة

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="ridge,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إتفضلوا يا حبايبي كلوا و سيبوكوا = من المراقبين و إوعوا تخافوا و تهربوا

عارف ريقكوا نشف و جوعتوا قوى = أصلى قعدت قبلكم و ده أنا مجربوا

بسرعة قبل اللجنة ما تيجى ياللا خلصوا = دى حاجة بسيطة كلوا و إشربوا[/poem]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير...

هاه... أنا جيت ولا لسه؟

ما حدش شافني؟... طب اللي يشوفني مايسبنيش...

حاطلع عيني أول ما الاقيني.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وأنا اتسااااااااااااااااءل ليه حالنا مال اليومين دول 
> اتاري البنت مستحلفة 
> ابتااااااااااا ياأمي لن تقلع الطائرة بدونك انتِ ناسية انك الكابتن ؟
> 
> حضرررررررررت 
> بنت بنت شهريار


 :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 
اوووووووووووووووووووعى القطر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بنت بنت بنت بنتى حضرت
 :f2: 





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> حضرت بس لفترة قصيرة اوى.......ان شاء الله هدخل تانى....وهاوقع تانى...
> كل الناس وحشونى أوى......جاسرة..بنت شهريار والعصابة..ممكلة الحب..الأميرة المفقودة..ريم جهاد..بوسى كات..ناريمان..فلك ..زوزو عادل..أم البنات..بوكى بوكى..شعاع من نور..ايمراليد..soma..حنين مصر..أيمن خطاب..استاذ سيد جعتيم..ابن البلد..الكيميائى و أمنية كمان..أوسيمى..طارق..رجل رومانسى..ناصر الصديق..حسام عمر..حمادو..وكل الأعضاء بجد وحشونى اوى......


سومااااااااااااااااا .. وحشتينا وحشتينا وحشتينا
اظهرى وبانى بقى
نورتيناااااااااااااااااااا ياقمراية
 :f2: 




> هل تسمعني ؟؟؟؟
> نحن هناااا ( احلى ملا ك)
> حوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


ياهلا ياهلا احلى ملاك
نورتينا يافندم
نسمعك بوضوووووووووح
حوووووووووووووووووووووووول 
 :f2: 




> والله فكره تجنن بس مين هيمسك دفتلا الحضور والانصراف


مهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الدفتر فى ايدى والقلم فى جيبى
والمرتب عند امين الخزنة
يبقى الدفتر مع مييييييييييييييييييييييييين

نورتيناااااااااااااااا ياقمر
 :f2: 




> هوووووووووووووووش سكوت 
> 
> اناااااااااا جيييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> فين الناس الى هنا 
> 
> هات الفطار 
> 
> قصدى 
> ...


هوووووووووووش بشششششششششششش
الدفتر اهووووووووووووووووووو
حسن خطك بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتنا سنتر مود
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> المحكمة  ترفض الدعوي لعدم أهلية دليل  الماسنجر 
> و لعدم مطابقة العينات المأخوذة  و المؤكدة بحادثة  " دلقت الزيت" حيث ان الوليمة كانت  مطبوخة بالسمن البلدي 
> و ابقى قابلني 
> 
> دا بقى : *توقيـــــــــــــــــــــع*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
محصلششششششششششششششششش
انا كنت مع المحكمة ساعتها
وسمعت القاضى بيقول هاتووووووووووووووووووووووة
والدليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل عالهواااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 :Bicycle:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> قوليلهم والنبي يا بنت شهريار...
> 
> قال ويقولوا عندي شيزوفرينيا؟؟... شوف النق...
> 
> مع إني لما رحت اجيبها... ما جاتش على مقاسي... فمستني لما يجيبوا الإكس لارج.


حاااااااااااااااش وكلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ال شيزوفرينيا ال
داهم مش هو خالص
عموما انت دورت عليك
وفضل تلف كتير اوى
وسساعه مانت كنت بتدور عليك
كنت مستنيك الناحية التانية
ابقى تعالى معاك بقى وانت جاى

هو منين يودى على فين 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nariman

*موجودين يافندم... على فكره يابيرو ظرف المكافأه موصلنيش..ههههههههههههه*

*مساء الورد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح خيرات شريفات أفنزم
> 
> عاملين إيه ع الغدا النهاردة
> 
> و طبعا لازم نرحب بأبناء المنصورة اللى نورونا
> 
> و فين رسوم الاشتراك في نادى أبناء جزيرة الورد
> 
> ع العموم ناصر هو اللى غلطان
> ...


ابو امنية
انت فين من ظماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
صباح عظيم افنزم

الحققة انها لاغدا ولا عشا
كلنا قاعدين عالهوا
قلت لازم تقعدوا معانا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لم الاشتراكات يا ابو امنية
والتأخير مخصوم منك  :: 

وطبعا اهل المنصورة اشتراكهم على حسابك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهلا بيك وبكل اهل المنصورة
نورتونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
> 
> 
> 
> حضرت الحمد لله


اهلا وسهلا ناصر الصديق

صلى الله عليه وسلم وبارك
نورتنا
 :f2: 




> الحمد لله ... 
> ما حضرتش 
> و مش موقع هه
> هترفدوني!!


اوسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييمى
مخصوم منك نص المرتب
وهنزود عليك خمس اسئلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتوقع ولا لاءءءءءءءءء !!  :Baby:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طبعا لقيت الجماعة بتوع ع الهوا محدش جاب لهم حتى و لا كوباية ميه
> 
> و أنا جربت و ريقي نشف و نشوى منعت دخول أى حاجة للجنة فقلت عطفا عليهم أسرب لهم الحاجات دى من تحت باب اللجنة
> 
> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,blue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="ridge,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إتفضلوا يا حبايبي كلوا و سيبوكوا = من المراقبين و إوعوا تخافوا و تهربوا
> 
> عارف ريقكوا نشف و جوعتوا قوى = أصلى قعدت قبلكم و ده أنا مجربوا
> 
> بسرعة قبل اللجنة ما تيجى ياللا خلصوا = دى حاجة بسيطة كلوا و إشربوا[/poem]


ناس زوق زوق زوق الصراحة
اسال عالهوا ولا تسأل ضييييييييييييييف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليك يابو امنية
كلك زووووووووووق
كلك وااااااااااااااااااجب
كلك لقمة ونااااااااااااااااااااااام
اتفضل معاناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
قبل ما اوسيمى ياكل الاكل كلة
كويس انه مجبش ابنة ابو معلقة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير...
> 
> هاه... أنا جيت ولا لسه؟
> 
> ما حدش شافني؟... طب اللي يشوفني مايسبنيش...
> 
> حاطلع عيني أول ما الاقيني.


يوووووووووووووووة
انت مش لاقيك تانى ياعمو
دا انا لسه شيفاك معاك من شوية صغيرين
اول ما الاقيك هقولك علطول علشان تكلمك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت انت وانت
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *موجودين يافندم... على فكره يابيرو ظرف المكافأه موصلنيش..ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مساء الورد*


العيب على البووووووووووسطجى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يظهر انه طمع فيها
استنى بقى عيد ميلادك الجاى ناريمان
وتعالى استلميها بنفسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسك
تحيااااااااااااااااااتى
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

مساءءءءء الخير  :f: ........او>>>>>> صبااااااااااح الفل....... :f: 
حضرت......يا أهل الدفتر......ةالنهادرة 30 من الشهر يا عبير.. :: : مش يفكرك بحاجة اليوم ده...... :y:

----------


## ديدي

أنا جيت وحشتونى

----------


## somaaaa

تيت تيت تيت

----------


## nour2005

> أنا جيت وحشتونى


الف حمد لله على سلامتك عروستنا الغالية 
وانا بقول ايه النور ده كله 
منوّرة المنتدى والدنيا كلها يا ديدي 
يا رب نشوفك دائما على خير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ب... ن... ص... ب... ح.

(مرة كتبت كدا للكيماوي، قال لي: ركب جلدة يا عمو)؟؟؟!!!

----------


## the_chemist

و الله دمك شربات يا عمو

خد بالك من نفسك لحسن الناس هنا بيموتوا في الشربات

و خصوصا لما يكون مليان دم






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بنصبحوا ع القمر و الحلوة أخت القمر

صباح الفل على كل الناس الحلوة اللى في مونتى الغالى

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مش لاقي قلم اوقع بيه 
بركة يا جامع

----------


## حنين مصر

موجوه
انا
هنا

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


معلهش جيت   متأخر  

لكن الحمد لله  

جيت

----------


## عصام كابو

*سلامو عليكو

حضووووووووووور

*

----------


## الهاجري

وانا هنا ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ علي  الخط السريع

----------


## مصطفى طلعت

انشاء الله مفيش هيكون غياب خالص وكلو هيجى كلو يوم ومش هتلاقو غياب خالص عشان انا هسرق الدفتر

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير........ :f: 
حضرت اهوا.........ايه بنت شهريار هربت بالمرتبات ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟ ::

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباح المرتبات والقبض  






> مش لاقي قلم اوقع بيه 
> 
> بركة يا جامع


متتلككش يا عم محمد ... فيه كاميرات مراقبة

بتصور دخول وخروج كل عضو هنا بالمنتدى

وكمان أنا بفكر قريب ادخل التكنولوجيا للدفتر


وإن شاء الله هجيب ماكينة ( بصمة اليد ) للتوقيع

والبركة في سعادة المدير العام ..... بنت شهريار

إحنا ماشيين بتوجيهاتها .... ومتودوناش فداهية

إحنا غلابة ومساكين وعندنا عيال عاوزين نربيهم 






> *سلامو عليكو
> 
> حضووووووووووور
> 
> *



منور يا دكتور عصام كابو الدفتر والقاعة والمنتدى كله والله

بس هو حضرت مش واخد بالك إنك بتيجي آخر الشهر وبس !

يعني تيجي توقع علشان تقبض زي موظفين الحكومة تماااااام

ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم ومش نتمسك ، استر ياللي بتستر 





> مساء الخير........
> حضرت اهوا.........ايه بنت شهريار هربت بالمرتبات ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟



ويعني أنا مش عاجبكم ولا إيه ، أنا موجود وحاضر من بدري أهو

والمرتبات أنا أخدتها من خزنة بنت أبوها من يوم 20 في الشهر

والقبض إن شاء الله بأولوية الحضور وهيكون بكرة إن شاء الله

شدو حيلكم وتعالو بدري .. علشان تلحقوا قبل ما الخزنه تشطب 





الصـــبر قناع ...... والصـــمت قــناع
وأنا في الظلمة أبحث عن أشلاء شعاع
عن دليل ينتشلني من مدارات الضياع
عن من يمد يده لي دون رياء أوخداع
فلقد مللت الغربــة وكرهــــــت الوداع

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

بنسلين...

ترامايسين...

سيدوستين...

أحمدك يااااااااا رب.

بس الشطارة... آجي المغارة
وامضي بسرعة امال... قبل ماييجوا العيال

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_مراتبات انا سمعت صح والله  المفروض بنت شهريار تعملى فيا معروف وتمشى الكلام ده فينك ياسوما كلمه بقى اهاه ممكن الحوافز تجيب علبه شكولاته ولاه ايه

 لو حوافز حتى العمليه ناشفه قوى والموضوع كدا خرج من بين ايدنا

صباحك فل ياايمن وتحيه من الاميره المفقوده وبتبصح على ماتيجى معانا

بس ياريت تيجى على القبض فين مرتباتك يابيرووووووووووووو اختك

رباب صباحك فل ياجميل ممكن نخلى التوقيع كل يومين طاالما الموضوع مش فيه مراتبات_

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الحمد لله 


هانت انهارده   30  مارس    احنا فى نص الشهر 


المرتبات قربت ......................... وهنقبض

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساءءءءء الخير ........او>>>>>> صبااااااااااح الفل.......
> حضرت......يا أهل الدفتر......ةالنهادرة 30 من الشهر يا عبير..: مش يفكرك بحاجة اليوم ده......


اسكتوااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مش الشهر رجع فى كلامة 
وقال هيبدأ من الاول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انهاردة واحد فى الشهرررررررررررررررر  ::p: 

نورتى ياسمسمة
وحشتينااااااااااااااا




> أنا جيت وحشتونى


ددددددددديدددددددددددددددددددى
اذا كنتى بنت خالى ومبشفش وشك ووحشتينى
اللى فى المنتدى هيقولوا ااااااااااااااااااااااايه  ::uff:: 
نورتيناااااااااااااااااااااااااا





> تيت تيت تيت


بيب بيب بيب 
 ::p:   ::p:   ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الف حمد لله على سلامتك عروستنا الغالية 
> وانا بقول ايه النور ده كله 
> منوّرة المنتدى والدنيا كلها يا ديدي 
> يا رب نشوفك دائما على خير


نورررررررررررررررر عندنا يامرحبا يامرحبا
ديدى جت وجابت الحبايب
نورررررررررررررررررررررررررررتى نور
 :f2: 




> ب... ن... ص... ب... ح.
> 
> (مرة كتبت كدا للكيماوي، قال لي: ركب جلدة يا عمو)؟؟؟!!!


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ب

ن

م

س

ى

 :f2: 





> بنصبحوا ع القمر و الحلوة أخت القمر
> 
> صباح الفل على كل الناس الحلوة اللى في مونتى الغالى


صباح الفل والورد والياسمين يابو امنية
 :f2: 




> مش لاقي قلم اوقع بيه 
> بركة يا جامع


بلاش تلاكييييييييييييييييييييييييك
الجامع فاتح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2: 




> موجوه
> انا
> هنا


منوررررررررررررررررررررررة ياحنونة
 :f2: 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





> معلهش جيت متأخر 
> 
> لكن الحمد لله 
> 
> جيت


مخصوم نص يوووووووووووووووووووم ياناصر
نوررررررررررررررررررررت
متتأخرش تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *سلامو عليكو
> 
> حضووووووووووور
> 
> *


وووووووووووووعليكو السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

كابو وووووووووووووووووووصل
 :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

بصراحه بقى ياجماعة
انا مضطرة اعترف



واقول الحقيقة





ماهو مينفعش اسكت اكتر من كدا






ومقدرش افضل ادارى واخبى عليكم





لان كدا كتير






كتيرررررررررررررر







كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر









اوووووووووووووووووووفر يعنى







كابو اخد المرتبات وهررررررررررررب
هاتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة


انا بس ساكتة على ماييجى برجلية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


نوررررررررررررررررررررررررت يادوكتورررررررررررررررررررررر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وانا هنا ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ علي  الخط السريع


امضى بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررعه
نوررررررررررررررررررررت
 :f2: 




> انشاء الله مفيش هيكون غياب خالص وكلو هيجى كلو يوم ومش هتلاقو غياب خالص عشان انا هسرق الدفتر


كان غيرك اشطررررررررررررررررررر يامصطفى  :3: 
امضى بسرعه قبل ما القلم يضيع تانى ههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2: 




> مساء الخير........
> حضرت اهوا.........ايه بنت شهريار هربت بالمرتبات ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟


ايه العالم اللى مبتسترش دى
المرتبات كابو اخدها وطاررررررررررررر  :Icecream: 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح المرتبات والقبض  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> متتلككش يا عم محمد ... فيه كاميرات مراقبة
> 
> بتصور دخول وخروج كل عضو هنا بالمنتدى
> ...


 :good:  :good:  :good: 
انا قلت ورايا رداااااااااااااااالة
مكافأة لأيمن اربع ايام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورررررررررررررررررررت يا ايمن
متنساش مرتبى بقى
معاك العنوان
على شارع الف ليلة وليلة
ميتوهش
اخر صفحة فى الكتاب 
 :f2: 




> صباح الخير
> 
> بنسلين...
> 
> ترامايسين...
> 
> سيدوستين...
> 
> أحمدك يااااااااا رب.
> ...


واحد شبرا شبرا شبرا الجيزززززززززززززززززززززززززززة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> _مراتبات انا سمعت صح والله  المفروض بنت شهريار تعملى فيا معروف وتمشى الكلام ده فينك ياسوما كلمه بقى اهاه ممكن الحوافز تجيب علبه شكولاته ولاه ايه
> 
>  لو حوافز حتى العمليه ناشفه قوى والموضوع كدا خرج من بين ايدنا
> 
> صباحك فل ياايمن وتحيه من الاميره المفقوده وبتبصح على ماتيجى معانا
> 
> بس ياريت تيجى على القبض فين مرتباتك يابيرووووووووووووو اختك
> 
> رباب صباحك فل ياجميل ممكن نخلى التوقيع كل يومين طاالما الموضوع مش فيه مراتبات_


عليكى وعلى ايمن يارباااااااااااااااااااااب
احنا لحقنا كابو على اخر لحظة
وايمن بيعد الفلوس وجااااااااااااااااااااااااى
نورتينا
 :f2: 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> الحمد لله 
> 
> 
> هانت انهارده 30 مارس احنا فى نص الشهر 
> 
> 
> المرتبات قربت ......................... وهنقبض


هنعد من الاول ياناصر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## alias

هو ياجماعة التوقيع ده وراياة ورايا اخلص الإمتحان وقعي ابدأ وقعي 
اطلع برة وقعي اروح معرفش فين وقعي اخش المنتدى كمان وقعي والله حالة(متفهمونيش غلط قصدي من الكلمة لما عندنا هنا في الخليج واحد يزهأمن حاجة بيقول ((والله حالة))

----------


## بنت شهريار

*بنت شهريار*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هو ياجماعة التوقيع ده وراياة ورايا اخلص الإمتحان وقعي ابدأ وقعي 
> اطلع برة وقعي اروح معرفش فين وقعي اخش المنتدى كمان وقعي والله حالة(متفهمونيش غلط قصدي من الكلمة لما عندنا هنا في الخليج واحد يزهأمن حاجة بيقول ((والله حالة))


الياااااااااااااااااااااااااس
حمدلله على السلامة
قولى كل اللى انتى عاوزاة حبيبتى
المهم هتوووووووووووووووقعى بردو
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*أدبنا جينا نمسى ونشمشم على المرتب والحوافز*
*حرااااااااااااااام يابيرو النهارده 31*

*ادى توقيع عالنوته*
*nariman3230*

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت







حد عاوز يقبض !!!








حد عاوز مرتب !!!








حد عاوز حوافز !!!










انا جيت جيت جيت










تيت تيت تيت










بالدورررررررررررررررررر









القصير قدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام










والطويل وراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا









عمكم هريدى جه هيقبضكوااااااااااااااااااااا
كل مرتب عليه بلااااااااااااااااااااص عسل
وزلعة مش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







يالاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مش حرماكم من حاجه اهوووووووووووووو



















كله من دااااااااااااااااااا









طب خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص محدش يضرب
اى اى اى







اتفضلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا






كل مرتب ونحن معاً دائما



وكل توقيع وانتم معنا فى منتدانا الغالى


تحيااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## tetosun

*وآدي توقيعي
مصري مغترب
لكن بينكم بنسى الغربة*

----------


## rashoOo

ياعيني يا عيني..
يعني انا مخصوم مني...ماشي
بس حتسامحوني صح لاني هنا :hey:

----------


## nariman

*لا كده عداكى العيب يابيرو*
*بس يارب المبلغ ده يكفى ومنقطعش بعض عليه زى طابور العيش*

----------


## somaaaa

لولولولوولوولولولوولوولولى

المرتب جه جه :Baby: 
المرتب جه جه :Baby: 


ربنا يخليكى يا بيرو
هو اللى مأكلنا هووووه :4: 
هو اللى مشربنا هووووه :4: 
هوه :4:  هوه :4:  هوه :4:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

احم..





































 احم احم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *وآدي توقيعي
> مصري مغترب
> لكن بينكم بنسى الغربة*


 
نورتنا تيتو
اهلا بيك فى بيتك الثانى ابناء مصر
نتمنى وجودك الدائم بينا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ياعيني يا عيني..
> يعني انا مخصوم مني...ماشي
> بس حتسامحوني صح لاني هنا


سمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح
بس متاخديش عليها ياراشوووووووووو
لاززززززززززززززم توقيع يووووووووووووومى
نورتينااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انا قلت ورايا رداااااااااااااااالة
> مكافأة لأيمن اربع ايام
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نورررررررررررررررررررت يا ايمن
> متنساش مرتبى بقى
> معاك العنوان
> على شارع الف ليلة وليلة
> ميتوهش
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار



 :Poster Spam: 

يعني لما هو رواكي رجاله زي ما بتقولي

تيجي ومن ورايا وتوزعي المرتبات كده 

طيب مخصوم منك شهر ونص وتلات أيام

علشان تبقى تتخطي صراف عام الخزنة .

وعلى فكرة بقى .. القبض ده باطل بااطل

ولو الفلوس مرجعتش قبل النهاردة الضهر

هقوم بعملية انتحارية وافجر القاعه والدفتر


 :Akuma: 


وابقوا قابلوني لو شوفتم قبض مرة تانية  :Angry: 

واتفضلوا كمان

هو ده آخري في الخزنة النهاردة .... شلن بحاله




متنسوش تبقوا ترجعوا الباقي

هههههههههههههههههههه




عـــــــــــــــــــفـــــــــــــــــــــــواً .........
لست ممن يسير وســـــط الركــــــــــــب !
سأصنع طريقـاً باسمي أنا أيـمـن خطــــاب 
و من يدرى لعل الركــب يأتى من خلفى !

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لا كده عداكى العيب يابيرو*
> *بس يارب المبلغ ده يكفى ومنقطعش بعض عليه زى طابور العيش*


اهوووووووووووووووووووووو
مالكوش حجه بقى
على الله حد يتأخر عن التوقيييييييييييييييييييييييييع  ::uff:: 
لا تقلقىىىىىىىىىىىى ياناريمان
الخير كتيرررررررررررررررررر
احنا قطاع خاص مش حكومى ياحبيبتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لولولولوولوولولولوولوولولى
> 
> المرتب جه جه
> المرتب جه جه
> 
> 
> ربنا يخليكى يا بيرو
> هو اللى مأكلنا هووووه
> هو اللى مشربنا هووووه
> هوه هوه هوه


اتنطتى ياحبيبتى اتنطتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الفلوس بتجنن فعلاااااااااااااااااااا

هوة  :Eat:  هوة  ::o:  هوة  :Bicycle: 

نورتى ياغالية  :Bicycle: 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> احم..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















دستوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





























اتفضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضل
















 :Baby2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يعني لما هو رواكي رجاله زي ما بتقولي
> 
> تيجي ومن ورايا وتوزعي المرتبات كده 
> ...


   



الشلن داااااااااااااااااااااااا
تدية للبقال
تاخد بيه 2 كيلو لحمة
واربع فرخات
وازازة زيت كريستال حجم عائلى
وكرتونتين بيض
ومتنساش تاخد الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااقى  :: 

ماقلتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتلك واظب على الحضورررررررررررررررررررر
قلتلك هتتررررررررررررررررررررفد
مسمعتش كلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامى  :: 


انا لا قوة ولا اثنان 
بل سبعتااااااااااااااااشر  ::p: 

وعقااااااااااااااااااااااباً ليه المكافآت والحوافز من جيبك  ::xx:: 


هاتها وتعالى وراياااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الدفتر

----------


## emerald

انا جييييييييييت 

 :: 

من غير احرج يا بيرو ..  ::$: 
يعني لو فيها خصم ولا حرمان .. خليها بيني وبينك .. ما تخرجنيش اكثر من كدا  ::sorry::

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الخير ياللى معانا

الكروان غنى و صحانا

و بنت ابوها بتضحك علينا

مرتباتن و حوافزن و مش عارف ايهن

أقول السر اللى عارفة من السي أى إيه

و دى فرع من فروع محابس أمن الميه و المسطحات 

يا جماعة بنت أبوها بتبنى قصر منيف علي ضفاف الترعة القبلية

و طبعا محتاجة فلوس و هتجيبها منين

الوزرا اللى معاهها قالوا لها

عليكى و على الضرايب و المرتبات

و ربنما يستر من الضرايب

سلام ألحق أستخبى بسرعة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جييييييييييت 
> 
> 
> 
> من غير احرج يا بيرو .. 
> يعني لو فيها خصم ولا حرمان .. خليها بيني وبينك .. ما تخرجنيش اكثر من كدا


ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لا ينكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككن 
على عيننننننننننننننننننننك يامونتى  :Bicycle: 





> صباح الخير ياللى معانا
> 
> الكروان غنى و صحانا
> 
> و بنت ابوها بتضحك علينا
> 
> مرتباتن و حوافزن و مش عارف ايهن
> 
> أقول السر اللى عارفة من السي أى إيه
> ...


من حكمدار الدفتر الى ابو امنية المقيم فى دار النحاس
لا تدخل الدفتر
تم الابلاغ عنك  :Banned2: 
والدفتر كلة محاصررررررررررررررررر  :Gun2: 

ابقى افتن كويس اوى على القصر اللى على الترعه  :: 

متقلقش امنية فى عينينا  ::

----------


## bedo_ic

انا موجود وبسجل الحضور
بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا موجود وبسجل الحضور
> بيدوووووووووووووووووووووووو


عد فلوسك قبل ماتمششششششششششششششششى  :Banned2:

----------


## rashoOo

نحن هنا ......
 :BRAWA:   :Dribble:

----------


## alias

انا هناااااااااااااااا هل من مجيب يا جكاعة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نحن هنا ......


ونحن هناااااااااااااااك
حصلينا بسررررررررررررررررررررعه 
 :Bicycle:

----------


## zezonoh99

اسعد الله اوقتكم ومساء الورد عليكم جميعا ابناء الغالية مصر زوار واعضاء                
                                                                   والتوقيع /zezonoh99

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

س- هل هذه قاعة التوقيع؟
ج- نعم، هي.

س- هو دا الدفتر؟
ج- أينعم.

س- مش أنا جاي علشان أثبت حضوري؟
ج- مظبوط.

س- طب أنا مين؟
ج-... ...


قرار النيابة: حطوه في التخشيبة لما يبان له اصحاب.

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.......يومكم سعيد يارب.. :f: 
انا جييت متاخر ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش كنت اعرف ان الخزانة افتتحت.. كده يا بنت شهريار طيب كنت ادينى رنة وانا أدخل عشان اقبض...... :good: 
ومش هانسى الشوكولاتة يا جاسرة..مش تخافى..... :Baby: بس وصى عبير وأيمن وكابو ......أنهم يديونى المرتب مع المكأفات والحوافز.. :f:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_

صباحك فل يابنت شهريار هاه فين ايه بقى مرتبات ياخلق ياهوا 

يابنتى ابن خطاب ناوى على الشر وابتدى يخلص الكتكوت وهايجى

للاختطاف هاه مرتباتك ياعبير عشان أكوت من البلد بسرعه صباحك فل

سوما شكولاتك عليا مش تخافى والمصاصه كمان وهايدى صباحك فل ياقمرى

وريم مساء الجمال على احلى اميره عندنا وصباح الخير عليك يانور ويااهلاوى

_

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله حضرت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بوم... دددشش... خرررشششش... دنج دنج دنج... زيء زيء....

إيه يا ولاد؟

اتخضيتوا كدا ليه؟

كنت باهرش...

----------


## rashoOo

صباح الخير على احلى منتدى وأعضاء...
صبح... صبح.....

وأحلى تسجيل حضووووووووووووووور
 :4:  :4: 
تحياتي..

----------


## ديدي

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> الشلن داااااااااااااااااااااااا
> تدية للبقال
> تاخد بيه 2 كيلو لحمة
> واربع فرخات
> وازازة زيت كريستال حجم عائلى
> وكرتونتين بيض
> ومتنساش تاخد الباااااااااااااااااااااااااااقى 
> 
> ماقلتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتلك واظب على الحضورررررررررررررررررررر
> ...






كشف حساب شهر مارس 2008م 



إلى : سعادة المدير العام لدفتر الحضور والانصراف للأعضاء ........................................  حفظها الله
من : صراف الخزنة ومسئول المرتبات ........ أيمن خطــاب
بشان : كشف تفصيلي لحضور وانصراف جميع الأعضـــــــاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. تحية طيبة وبعد ..، 
 نظراً لما تقضية المصلحة العامة للمنتدى والمصلحة الخاصة لدفتر الحضور والغياب للسادة الأعضاء ، قمنا بعمل كشف تفصيلي يوضح جميع توقيعات الحضور والانصراف لعدد واحد وثلاثون يوماً عن شهر مارس 2008م ، ونأمل من سعادتكم توجيهنا باللازم نحو الغائبين والحاضرين والمتميزين والأعضاء الجدد ،

نرفق لكم بعض الملاحظات حول الدفتر حيث انه ومع بداية يوم 1 مارس 2008 م كان أول الموقعين هو الأستاذ / أيمن رشدي ، وكان آخر الموقعين قبل إقفال الدفتر في 31  مارس 2008 م هو العضو الجديد tetosun

وقد بلغت نسبة المشاركات 389 مشاركة في أكبر نسبة على الإطلاق في شهر واحد منذ أن بدأ الدفتر في العمل وكانت المشاركات في عدد 28 صفحة كاملة ( ماشاء الله ) .. وقد قمت بمراجعتهم صفحة صفحة على مدار يومين متتالين لكي أرصد هذا التقرير المفصل .. ( آمل التكرم باحتساب ذلك بدل عمل إضافي وصرفه كوراً خضراء كحافز وتشجيع حتى أستمر بتقديم الإقرارات الشهرية ) 
  ، 

* كانت هناك مشاركات متميزة جداً نود أن نرفع لسعادتكم بياناً بها وهي كالتالي : 

1. مشاركة الأخت جاسرة مصرية رقم 593 ورقم 594 في الصفحة رقم 40 من الدفتر حيث تحمل كارتين معايدة بأسماء الأعضاء والعضوات  اضغط هنا لتشاهد المشاركة المتميزة 

2. مشاركة الأخت / بنت شهريار رقم 663 في الصفحة رقم 45 حول عزوووومة المائدة الملكية لطعام أعضاء المنتدى في بيت شهريار المنتدى اضغط هنا لتشاهد المشاركة المتميزة 

3. مشاركة الأخ / أيمن رشدي رقم 705 في الصفحة رقم 47 حول قصيدة كاملة عن المولد النبوي ومظاهرة أبناء غتوتيا العظمى  اضغط هنا لتشاهد المشاركة المتميزة 

4. مشاركة الأخ / أوسيمي اصيل رقم 707 في الصفحة رقم 47 رداً على قصيدة المولد النبوي للأخ / أيمن رشدي اضغط هنا لتشاهد المشاركة المتميزة 

5. مشاركة الأخت / بنت شهريار رقم 835 في الصفحة رقم 56 حول صرف مرتبات شهر مارس 2008 م اضغط هنا لتشاهد المشاركة المتميزة 

* كان هناك تواجد مستمر وحضور منضبط من بعض الأعضاء والعضوات واللذين يستحقون مكآفات وعلاوات تشجيعية الأعضاء هم كالتالي حسب ترتيب توقيعهم بالدفتر : 
1. أيمن رشدي 
2. الكيميائي 
3. ناريمان 
4. أوسيمي أصيل
5. ناصر الصديق
6. بنت شهريار
7. طروقة
8. سوما
9. جاسرة مصرية
10. سوما اللي بتنط 
11. أيمن خطاب ( بالكوسة والواسطة والمحسوبية )


* كان اكبر تواجد في هذا الشهر داخل الدفتر يوم  22 مارس 2008 م حيث تم توقيع عدد ( 12 ) حضور  في 16 مشاركة في هذا اليوم مسجلاً أعلى نسبة حضور على الاطلاق والأعضاء هم كالتالي حسب ترتيب توقيعهم بالدفتر : 
1.سوما
2.ديدي
3.طروقه
4.حاتم
5.أوسيمي أصيل
6.ناصر الصديق
7.أيمن خطاب
8.الكيميائي
9.أيمن رشدي
10.هيام يونس كوران
11.سوما اللي بتنط
12.ندى الأيام

* انضم إلينا 14 عضواً جديداً كالبدر يوم اكتماله حيث أنهم 14 بالتحديد وبدأو في الانتظام معنا في الدفتر وهم على ترتيب توقيعهم كالتالي  : 
1. بورتفاح في يوم 2 مارس 2008م .
2. ربيع عمارة في يوم 3 مارس 2008 م .
3. محمد غباشي في يوم 3 مارس 2008 م .
4. سنتر مود في يوم 6 مارس 2008 م .
5.  zezonoh99 في يوم 11 مارس 2008 م 
6.  magamy  في يوم 15 مارس 2008 م .
7. hatemnf  في يوم 20 مارس 2008 م 
8. هيام يونس كوران في يوم 20 مارس 2008 م 
9. أحلى ملاك في يوم 27 مارس 2008 م
10.  مها جمال في يوم 27 مارس 2008 م
11. الهاجري في يوم  30 مارس 2008 م
12. مصطفى طلعت في يوم 31 مارس 2008 م
13. tetosun في يوم 31 مارس 2008 م
14. rashoOo في يوم 31 مارس 2008 م

* كانت هناك مشاركات كالفلاش .. تظهر بوميضها كالنجوم وتتلألأ كالبدر في يوم اكتماله 14  .. وهم بالفعل 14 عضوا وعضوة .. وهم كالتالي حسب ترتيب توقيعهم بالدفتر على مدار الشهر : 
1. بوسي كات .
2. عزة نفس .
3. ابن البلد .
4. محمد نديم . 
5. ديدي .
6. أهلاوي شديد .
7. بيدووووووووو .
8. ارتحال .
9. شاعر الرومانسية . 
10. سامح عطية . 
11. عصام كابو .
12. مصراوية . 
13 . نور 2005 . 
14. حنين مصر . 


* شهد يوم 20 مارس اقبالاً شديداً من الأعضاء وقد كان في هذا اليوم الذكرى السنوية لمولد سيد البشرية سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . بينما شهد يوم 21 مارس إقبالاً ضعيفاً وهو يوم عيد الأم حيث كان الأعضاء في إجازات بعذر مقبول في زيارات عائلية للأسرة والأم على وجه التحديد . 


كشف التوقيعات لشهر مارس 2008م 

1 مارس 2008م :
أيمن رشدي - أوسيمي أصيل - ناصر الصديق - حتة سكرة - ريم جهاد - الكيميائي - ندى الأيام - ناريمان - أيمن خطاب .

2 مارس 2008م :
أيمن رشدي - بورتفاح (2) - أوسيمي أصيل - ناصر الصديق (2) - الكيميائي (2) - ناريمان .

3 مارس 2008م :
جاسرة مصرية - بنت شهريار (5)- ناصر الصديق (3) - الكيميائي (2) - سلمى وكنزي - أوسيمي أصيل - ربيع عمارة (3) ناريمان - محمد غباشي - أيمن رشدي - طروقة .

4 مارس 2008م : 
الكيميائي - نوووسة البحر - أوسيمي أصيل - ناصر الصديق - بنت شهريار - سلمى وكنزي 

5 مارس 2008 م : 
ناريمان - جاسرة مصرية - طروقة - أيمن رشدي - ربيع عمارة (4) - ناصر الصديق - بنت شهريار (4) .

6 مارس 2008 م : 
جاسرة مصرية - طروقة - أيمن رشدي - الكيميائي (2) - بنت شهريار (7) - ناصر الصديق (2) - سنتر مود - عزة نفس - إلياس - ناريمان - سوما .

7 مارس 2008 م : 
طروقة (3) - جاسرة مصرية (2) - أيمن رشدي - ناصر الصديق - ربيع عماره .

8 مارس 2008م : 
جاسرة مصرية  (2) - طروقة - ايمرالد - الكيميائي (2) - ناصر الصديق - أيمن رشدي - أوسيمي أصيل (2) - ناريمان - سوما . 

9 مارس 2008 م : 
طروقة - جاسرة مصرية  (5) - أيمن رشدي  (3) - ناصر الصديق - الكيميائي - أوسيمي أصيل - سوما .

10 مارس 2008 م : 
بوسي كات (2) - ناريمان - جاسرة مصرية (2) - طروقة - ناصر الصديق - جاسرة مصرية - أوسيمي أصيل . 

11 مارس 2008 م :
جاسرة مصرية (2) - طروقة (2) - أوسيمي أصيل - بنت شهريار (4) - سوما - ناصر الصديق - zezonoh99 

12 مارس 2008 م : 
بوسي كات - جاسرة مصرية - رجل رومانسي - طروقة - ناصر الصديق - الكيميائي - ناريمان - سوما - جاسرة مصرية - أوسيمي أصيل .

13 مارس 2008 م : 
ناصر الصديق - طروقة - الكيميائي (3) - بنت شهريار(6) - عزة نفس - أيمن خطاب - جاسرة مصرية (2) 

14 مارس 2008 م : 
سوما (2) - طروقة - جاسرة مصرية - الكيميائي (3) - ناصر الصديق (2) - أوسيمي أصيل (3) - بنت شهريار (9) 

15 مارس 2008م : 
سوما - طروقة - جاسرة مصرية - ناصر الصديق (2) - أهلاوي شديد - أيمن رشدي - magamy - محمد نديم - بنت شهريار (3) - سوما اللي بتنط - ابن البلد - أوسيمي أصيل - ناريمان 

16 مارس 2008 م 
سوما (2) - جاسرة مصرية - أيمن رشدي - ناصر الصديق - الكيميائي - طروقة - بنت شهريار (4) 

17 مارس 2008 م : 
جاسرة مصرية - سوما اللي بتنط - أوسيمي أصيل - أيمن رشدي - ناصر الصديق - الكيميائي - ريم جهاد - ايميرالد - بنت شهريار (2) - بوسي كات 

18 مارس 2008 م :
سوما - ناصر الصديق (4)  - سوما اللي بتنط - أيمن رشدي - بنت شهريار(4) مشاااااااااااااااااااااااااركة متميزة جدا رقم 663 في صفحة 45 من الدفتر  - أوسيمي أصيل - ايميرالد (2)  - الكيميائي (2) - ديدي - سوما اللي بتنط (2) - الياس - ناريمان - أهلاوي شديد - ريم جها (2) - 

19 مارس 2008 م : 
جاسرة مصرية - ناصر الصديق - ايميرالد - أيمن رشدي - بنت شهريار(2) - بيدوووووو - ندى الأيام - أهلاوي شديد - أوسيمي اصيل - الكيميائي ( 2) - مي مؤمن - زهراء 

20 مارس 2008 م : 
سوما - ديدي - طروقة - hatemnf  عدد (4) - اوسيمي اصيل (2) ومشااااااااااااااااااااااااركة متميزة بقصيدة رداً على قصيدة ايمن رشدي رقم 707 بصفحة 47 - ناصر الصديق - أيمن خطاب - الكيميائي (5) - أيمن رشدي ومشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااركة متميزة بعنوان مظاهرة أبناء غتوتيا العظمى رقم 705 بصفحة 47 - هيام يونس كوران - سوما اللي بتنط - ندى الأيام - 

21 مارس 2008 م 
أيمن رشدي (3) - الكيميائي - ارتحال - 

22 مارس 2008 م :
ندى الأيام (2) - أوسيمي اصيل - بنت شهريار(4) - سوما اللي بتنط - ناصر الصديق - أيمن رشدي - بيدو - الكيميائي (2) -  شاعر الرومانسية - سامح عطية - سنتر مود . 

23 مارس 2008 م : 
ناريمان - أوسيمي اصيل - بنت شهريار (6) - ناصر الصديق - سوما اللي بتنط - الكيميائي - أيمن رشدي - ديدي - شاعر الرومانسية - زهراء - سامح عطية - 

24 مارس 2008 م : 
أيمن رشدي - ناريمان - الكيميائي - ناصر الصديق - بنت شهريار - عصام كابو - مي مؤمن - جاسرة مصرية - سوما اللي بتنط - الياس .

25 مارس 2008 م :
الكيميائي - مصراوية - ناصر الصديق - أيمن رشدي - أيمن خطاب (2)  - ناريمان .

26 مارس 2008 م : 
سوما اللي بتنط - أيمن رشدي - بنت شهريار(2) - ناصر الصديق - الكيميائي (2) - زهرااااء- مي مؤمن - ايميرالد - اوسيمي أصيل - ناريمان .

27 مارس 2008 م : 
أيمن رشدي - بنت شهريار (6) - الكيميائي - زهرااااء - سوما - أحلى ملاك - مها جمال - سنتر مود 

28 مارس 2008 م : 
أوسيمي اصيل (2) - سوما - أيمن رشدي - كيميائي - ناصر الصديق 

29 مارس 2008 م : 
أوسيمي اصيل - الكيميائي - أيمن رشدي - بنت شهريار (7) - ناريمان 

30 مارس 2008 م : 
بنت شهريار - سوما - ديدي - سوما اللي بتنط - نور 2005 - أيمن رشدي - الكيميائي - أوسيمي اصيل - حنين مصر - ناصر الصديق - عصام كابو - الهاجري 

31 مارس 2008 م : 
مصطفى طلعت - سوما - أيمن خطاب - أيمن رشدي - جاسرة مصرية - ناصر الصديق - بنت شهريار(9) مشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااركة ممتازة عن صرف المرتبات رقم 835 بصفحة 56 - ناريمان - الياس - tetosun - rashoOo .. 

وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التحية والتقدير ..، صراف الخزنة 

أيمن خطــــاب


مع
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ندى الايام

يا سلام على الدقة يا ايمن
اهم حاجة انى اسمى مكتوووووووووووووب  :hey: 


انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
عقبالك يا عبير هاااااااااااااااااااانم

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> يا سلام على الدقة يا ايمن
> اهم حاجة انى اسمى مكتوووووووووووووب 
> 
> 
> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> عقبالك يا عبير هاااااااااااااااااااانم






*سيادة نائب المدير العام  .. أ / ندى الأيام * 






وهو أنا صراف على ما تفرج ولا ايه 

ده أنا أيمن خطـــاب على سن و رمح 

وكل شيء متقيد مكتوب وبالأوراق  :Banned2: 

يعني كله تمام وبالمستندات كماااان

وخلاص مفيش صرف مرتبات خلاص

دي أوامر عليا من أ/ بنت شهريار ،،

واللي هيغيب من النهارده هيتخصم عليه

وكمان هياخد جزا ولفت نظر  ::uff:: 

يعني تلتزمو بالحضور احسن لكم ...

فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عالم ما بتجيش غير بالعين الحمرااااااا

هـــــأو 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ديدي

مكنتش اعرف ان أيمن هايعدنا
أيه دا بقى 
انا جيت تانى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مكنتش اعرف ان أيمن هايعدنا
> أيه دا بقى 
> انا جيت تانى









الأخت الفاضلة .. ديدي 




أنا هنا المسؤول الأول والأخير عن متابعة الحضور

بأوامر من سعادة المدير العام للدفتر بنت شهرياااار

وطبيعي أني أعمل تقرير كل شهر عن حالة الموظفين

وعن التزامهم بالتعليمات والحضور والانصراااااف

والمفروض انكم تلتزمو بالتعليمات من نفسكم يعني 

وعلى فكرة بقى .. من النهاردة هيكون فيه تفتيش



أي عضو داخل أو خارج من الدفتر هيتفتش  :3: 

علشان في تحذيرات جت لنا بخصوص بعض الأعضاء

اللي ممكن يكونوا شايلين أشياء خيييييييييييييييييرة

زي المصاصات والبنبوني وكمان الكارتيه والشيبس

يعني كل واحد يدفع المعلوم ويخرج اللي في جيبه

أحسن وربنا أكتب فيكم تقرير وارفعه للمدير العام 

وقد أعذر من أنذر واللي بياكل على ضرسه بينفع نفسه

 :Angry:    هأوأو  :Angry: 

ده أنا أيمن خطاب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*أستاذ أيمن* 
*ايه الشغل الجامد ده.... هيييييييييه اسمى مكتوب* 
*متشكرين يافندم على تقديرك وعلاواتك الكريمه.. يللا قبضونا*

*اه نسيت أقولك مبروك عليك الخزنه ..هههههههههههه*



*موجوده... ناريمان*

----------


## سوما

انا جييت اهوا.....صباح الخيرات... :f: 
انا اسمى مكتوب....هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يه.. :good:  انا هاجئ كل يوم بعد كده... :y: 
أكيد هاحضر كل يوم مع جاسرة وعبير وأيمن وكل الأعضاء الملتزمين..... :Love:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مدير عام للدفتر ... مسئول أول و أخير .. 

و في الآخر احنا  اللي ندفع  المعلوم ...

عجايب !!

برضه مش موقع هه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه هو دا؟

جيت أحط صورتي جنب التوقيع....

قال لك ممنوع بقرار من وزارة البيئة منعا للتلوث البصري.

ما تشوفي يا بنت شهريار الحكاية.

ناقص كمان يقولولنا نغسل وشنا كل يوم.

زمن العجايب.

----------


## the_chemist

> إيه هو دا؟
> 
> جيت أحط صورتي جنب التوقيع....
> 
> قال لك ممنوع بقرار من وزارة البيئة منعا للتلوث البصري.
> 
> ما تشوفي يا بنت شهريار الحكاية.
> 
> ناقص كمان يقولولنا نغسل وشنا كل يوم.
> ...


دا القانون محطوط عشان صورة و صوت غتوووووووووووت مخصوص

صباح خيرات عسلات مدير عام أفنزم

دى مش معاكسات أفنزم دى كلمات طيبات

جيت مش لقيت حد نكلمه أفنزم إنصرفنا بعد توقيعات

سلامات كبيرات عليكم

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *أستاذ أيمن* 
> *ايه الشغل الجامد ده.... هيييييييييه اسمى مكتوب* 
> *متشكرين يافندم على تقديرك وعلاواتك الكريمه.. يللا قبضونا*
> 
> *اه نسيت أقولك مبروك عليك الخزنه ..هههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> *موجوده... ناريمان*






الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 







اتفضلي يا افندم ... دي حزمة جرجير محترمة 

ان شالله ما حد حوش .. خللي الولاد يفرحوا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه








777777777777777777777


















77777777777777















7777777

















777777










77














7







طبعا المكافأة اللي فوق دي كانت كدبة ابريل 

دي مكافائتك اهي اتفضلي 







وحضرتك من الموظفين المنتظمين في الحضور 

علشان كده انا رفعت فيكي تقرير حلو للمديرة  :BRAWA: 

بس لو جاتلك علاوه مش تبقى تنسيني يعني 

أنا برضه حبيبكم والصراف بتاعكم يعني  :Baby: 


مع
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انا جييت اهوا.....صباح الخيرات...
> انا اسمى مكتوب....هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يه.. انا هاجئ كل يوم بعد كده...
> أكيد هاحضر كل يوم مع جاسرة وعبير وأيمن وكل الأعضاء الملتزمين.....









الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما






ودي المكافأة بتاعتك يا سوما علشان التزامك بالتوقيع 

شوية شيكولاته جلاكسي من اللي انتي بتحبيهم  :y: 

وعقبال ما اشوفك مدير عام أد الدنيا ان شاء الله 

بس ساعتها مش تبقى تنسي الصراف الغلبان  :Baby: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا استاذ ايمن على الشغل الكبير ده 

ربنا  يبارك فيك 

 وادى امضتى

----------


## alias

انا بشك إني موجوده بس يلا موجوده

----------


## عصام كابو

> صباح المرتبات والقبض  
> 
> 
> 
> منور يا دكتور عصام كابو الدفتر والقاعة والمنتدى كله والله
> 
> بس هو حضرت مش واخد بالك إنك بتيجي آخر الشهر وبس !
> 
> يعني تيجي توقع علشان تقبض زي موظفين الحكومة تماااااام
> ...



*
أوبااااااااااااا انكشفت يا عصام يا كابو 
يادى الكسوف

كده يا ايمن... طيب يا عمونا انت خدت بالك و فقست الموضوع
تقوم تسيح لى كده و تفضحنى
فيها ايه يعنى لو كنت داريت عليا و غلوشت على الحكاية
و انا كنت على استعداد اقسم معاك المرتب 
ههههههههههههههه
طيب انا جيت بقى اول الشهر اهوه للبعد عن الشبهات


حضووووووووووووووور

*

----------


## عصام كابو

> وووووووووووووعليكو السلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> كابو وووووووووووووووووووصل
> 
> 
> بصراحه بقى ياجماعة
> انا مضطرة اعترف
> 
> 
> ...




*
برئ و الله العظيم

مرتبات ايه دى يا بيرو؟؟!!

مش انتى اديتنى الفلوس دى و قولتيلى اشرب بيها حاجة ساقعة!!!!!

كدة يا كابيرة.. مكانش العشم


حضوووووووووور مرة تانية

*

----------


## nariman

> الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اتفضلي يا افندم ... دي حزمة جرجير محترمة 
> ...


 
*أخيراااا قبضنا* 
*ياسيدى جرجير جرجير احنا كنا لاقيين* 
*ايه رأيك بقى انى حاكل الجرجير وأحلى بالشيكولاته* 
*ربنا مايحرمنا من كرمك أول الشهر*
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 

*ناريمان*

----------


## somaaaa

:Girl (5): انا عايزة شيكولاته جلاكسى
 من اللى فوق دى

 :Girl (18):  :Girl (18):  :Girl (18):  :Girl (18):  :Girl (18):

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مدير عام للدفتر ... مسئول أول و أخير .. 
> 
> و في الآخر احنا  اللي ندفع  المعلوم ...
> 
> عجايب !!
> 
> برضه مش موقع هه






الأخ الفاضل .. أوسيمي أصيل 



مش عارف ليه شايف في كلامك نظرة تهكميه 

خير ان شاء الله .. حضرتك متحول للتحقيق 

أمام لجنة الشئون الداخلية لدفتر الحضور  :Busted Red: 

برئاسة سعادة المدير العام أ. بنت شهريار ،

وعضوية كل من نائب المدير العام والصراف

بالإضافة إلى إيقافك عن العمل نهااااااائياَ

لحين البت في امرك وانتهاء التحقيق معكم  :3: 



رفعت الجلسة ....... محكمـــــــــــــــــــة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> شكرا استاذ ايمن على الشغل الكبير ده 
> 
> ربنا  يبارك فيك 
> 
>  وادى امضتى







الأخ الفاضل .. ناصر الصديق



الشكر لحضرتك يا أستاذنا القدير  :f: 

فحضرتك مثال للموظف المثالي المنتظم

فمنذ انضمامك إلينا توقع بالدفتر بانتظام

مما جعلني أقوم بوضع اسمك ضمن : 

(( لائحة الشرف لدفتر الحضور ))

 :f2: 

تقبل خالص تحياتي .. صراف المنتدى


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## alias

انا موجوده ومش موجوده
صحيح انتوا بتحبوا جلكسي او كده لي دي كمان طعمها عادي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

عندي تعليمات...

إني آجي هنا... وآديني جيت...

واوقع... وآديني وقعت...

و... يا دي الحوسة... 

ما حدش قال بعد كدا أعمل إيه؟

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه 

مش بحب التعليمات  :Glad: 

جيت   :Glad: 

ووقعت  :Glad: 

و انا موقوف  :Glad: 

و مش عايز لا مرتب ولا حوافز
(اقرع ... و نُزهي)

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


حضرت 

الحمد لله

----------


## بنت شهريار

> كشف حساب شهر مارس 2008م 
> 
> 
> 
> إلى : سعادة المدير العام لدفتر الحضور والانصراف للأعضاء ........................................  حفظها الله
> من : صراف الخزنة ومسئول المرتبات ........ أيمن خطــاب
> بشان : كشف تفصيلي لحضور وانصراف جميع الأعضـــــــاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. تحية طيبة وبعد ..، 
>  نظراً لما تقضية المصلحة العامة للمنتدى والمصلحة الخاصة لدفتر الحضور والغياب للسادة الأعضاء ، قمنا بعمل كشف تفصيلي يوضح جميع توقيعات الحضور والانصراف لعدد واحد وثلاثون يوماً عن شهر مارس 2008م ، ونأمل من سعادتكم توجيهنا باللازم نحو الغائبين والحاضرين والمتميزين والأعضاء الجدد ،
> ...


هى دى الرداااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ولا بلاش
انا قلت ورايا رداااااااااااااالة

 
 
 


جالكم بالعين الحمرا والدفتر والقلم
وكله مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووب  :BRAWA: 



تم ترقية امين الخزنة ايمن خطاب
الى كبير البصاصين وامين عام دار المال
برافووووووووووووووووووووووو ايمن
عاشت الايادى يافندم

تحياتى وتقديرى وشكرى

----------


## the_chemist

هو النهاردة مش الدمعة

يعنى ادازة

اومال ايين ليه اهنه

ياللا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير الساعه 12 ونص صباحا*


*موجوووووده*

*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صباح الخير الساعه 12 ونص صباحا*
> 
> 
> *موجوووووده*
> 
> *ناريمان*


مش بنخاف...

صباح الخير الساعة واحدة وخمسة صباحا...

ما احنا برضه بنقول اهه... ولسة بصحتنا... كح كح

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *
> أوبااااااااااااا انكشفت يا عصام يا كابو 
> يادى الكسوف
> 
> كده يا ايمن... طيب يا عمونا انت خدت بالك و فقست الموضوع
> تقوم تسيح لى كده و تفضحنى
> فيها ايه يعنى لو كنت داريت عليا و غلوشت على الحكاية
> و انا كنت على استعداد اقسم معاك المرتب 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...









الأخ الفاضل .. عصام كابو



 :l: 

مش تقول انك هتقسم معايا النص بالنص

كنت داريت عليك أو حتى وقعت بدل منك ،

بس انت برضه غلطان علشان مش لاغتني 

يعني انا شعاري هنا في الدفتر معروووف

ارشيني تلاقيني .. وأفشني تنعنشني 

وأبجدني تجدني .. وظرفني تعرفني 

وأنا درج مكتب مفتوح لكل الأعضاء

 :good: 

عموماً ملحوقة .. املا انت بس الاستمارة 

وملكش دعوه بالباقي .. بس هات المعلوم

ومتنساش حق الشاي والدخان بالمره يعني

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رشوة علني عيني عينك كده ، استرها يارب



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *أخيراااا قبضنا* 
> *ياسيدى جرجير جرجير احنا كنا لاقيين* 
> *ايه رأيك بقى انى حاكل الجرجير وأحلى بالشيكولاته* 
> *ربنا مايحرمنا من كرمك أول الشهر*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ناريمان*









الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان



انتي ما صدقتي تلاقي أكل ولا ايه ؟؟؟ ...  :Eat:  

هو أنا حارمكم من أية حاجه عشان تفضحوني كدة 

أنا مش كل يوم بجيب لكم موز وبرتقال وفاكهه ..؟

طيب من النهارده مفيش أي مكافآت أو حتى حوافز

 :Poster Spam: 

خلاص أعلنا حالة التقشف والفول والطعمية وبس

وابقي خللي الجرير ينفعك .. اهو حلو جنب الفول

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انا عايزة شيكولاته جلاكسى
>  من اللى فوق دى










الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما اللي بتنط 



مفيش خلاص شيكولاته جلاكسي .. شطبنا .. فوتي علينا بكرة 

من النهاردة في حالة تقشف .. وكمان هتتفتشوا قبل ما تدخلوا



أي حد معاه شيكولاته او بنبوني أو ملبس أو مصاصه 

يسلمها للأمانات في الخزنة اللي عند باب الدخوووول

 :Baby2: 

علشان الحاجات دي بقولوا فيها خطر على الأطفاااال

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي العطرية
 :f2: 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## rashoOo

لالالالالالا...اعترااااااااض
انا ما اقدر اشتغل بدون شوكولا :Omg: 

خلاص اليوم الشوكولا عليا بشرط بس للبنااااااااااااااات :y:  :4: 
وكمان حاجة تانية...انا حوقع ومستئزنة..ههههههه ::p: 
لا تاكلو عليا الشوكولا بقولي حتة على قولتكم...

يلا باي يا حلوين يمكن ارجع اليوم ويمكن ما ارجع حسب الظرف اللي جاني...ايمن خطاب لا تخصم من راتبي بلييييييييييييييييييز... :xmas 4:  ولا بعدين :Aaaaa29: 
يلا تشااااااااااااااااو

----------


## the_chemist

هو فى ايه

الناس اللى نايمة في الدفتر دى

اللى موئع الساعة 1 صباحا

و اللى موئع 2 صباحا

يا جماعة في حتت تانية للنوم مش هنا

هتفضحونا كده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هو فى ايه
> 
> الناس اللى نايمة في الدفتر دى
> 
> اللى موئع الساعة 1 صباحا
> 
> و اللى موئع 2 صباحا
> 
> يا جماعة في حتت تانية للنوم مش هنا
> ...


كل شيء بأمر الله... دعواتك.

----------


## rashoOo

طيب اهو ولا تزعلو...اليوم جيت اوقع بدري
هههههههههههههههه..
باي يا حلوين ولا تنسو الشوكولا...

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> طيب من النهارده مفيش أي مكافآت أو حتى حوافز
> خلاص أعلنا حالة التقشف والفول والطعمية وبس
> وابقي خللي الجرير ينفعك .. اهو حلو جنب الفول





> مفيش خلاص شيكولاته جلاكسي .. شطبنا .. فوتي علينا بكرة 
> من النهاردة في حالة تقشف .. وكمان هتتفتشوا قبل ما تدخلوا
> أي حد معاه شيكولاته او بنبوني أو ملبس أو مصاصه 
> يسلمها للأمانات في الخزنة اللي عند باب الدخوووول


تضامنا مع الاضراب العام .. و نظرا لإلغاء المكافآت و الحوافز ، و مصادرة الشوكولا و السكاكر ....
*نشتغل... و نوقّع

(( فـــي المـــــشــــــمـــــــش))*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير... حضرت اهوا...   :f: 
بس معايا شوكولاتة.. :Baby:  اممممممم.. خلاص هابقى اسيبها على باب المنتدى ولما اخرج هاخدها..... بس اوعى حد يطنع فيها ويأخد حته.. ::(: 
أنا معايا شوكولاتة للكل ........عشان كلنا نأكل ..... :Baby:

----------


## somaaaa

> الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما اللي بتنط 
> 
> 
> 
> مفيش خلاص شيكولاته جلاكسي .. شطبنا .. فوتي علينا بكرة 
> 
> من النهاردة في حالة تقشف .. وكمان هتتفتشوا قبل ما تدخلوا
> 
> 
> ...


ايه ددددددددده
افوت بكررررررررة
انا هقدم شكوه علشان المعامله   ::sh:: دى
وكمان مفيش شيكولا
هنعمل اضراب 6 ابريل بقى :Construction: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يافندم  ::rolleyes::

----------


## nariman

*توقيع...*


*nariman3230*

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

أنا حبيت أدخل أوقع واقوووول لكل أبناء مصر أننا كمان يوميين يعنى يوووم الثلاثاء الموافق 8/إبريل/2008
هبقة تميت سنة فى المنتدى وأنا بشكر اى عضو اتعرفت علية وصحبتة فى المنتدى وأحب أقووول لكل الحاضريين 
أنكم أحلى شعب واحسن ناس فى الدنيا دى كلها وأنا فرحتى بى أبناء مصر متقلش ابدا عن فرحتى بأكبر فرحة فى حياتى 
أنا طووول السنة وانا بقضى معاكم أسعد اوقاتى  مشفتش من اى عضو مهما كان نقضة اى شيىء سيىء 
بل بلعكس أنتم كنت  حاجة لزيزة أوى معاية وفى الخير وكل مكنت أحب أدخل على النت ألاقى أحسن اعضاء بيكلمونى سعتها بنسه كل الهموم  وأحس بوطنيتى معاكم يا مصريين واى مواطن من الدول العربية يشكر على دخول معانا وتحية من قلبى لكل من اهتم بأبناء مصر وانشاء الله دايما متميز وفوق كل المنتديات العربية 
أثبتم يا ابناء مصر بوقفتكم لهذا المنتدى انكم  أيدى واحدة  أنكم شعب  مواقف يحب الخير لبعض واتمنة دائما المزيد من التقدم والازدهار واتمنة أنا تعود السنة القادمة لى بان اقدم مشاركات ناجحة واقوى من ذلك
واقدم كل الشكر لأبن البلد   وام أحمد  الى وقفت جمبى من اول ما دخلت هذا المنتدى وهيا دايمأ بتشجعنى 
وأيضأ كل التحية للمشرفين والاعضاء الى اكثر من رائعين مع تحياتى بكل تقدم وازدهار

أبن بلدك يا مصر.......أبو كريم وبس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بخ...

يامي!


بس.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الحمد لله  حضرت

----------


## the_chemist

هو ده الدفتر و لا ايييييييييييييييييييييييه

يوووووووووووه هو غتوت جاب لنا فيروس الزهايمر هنا و لا ايه

أيوه يا عم هو الدفتر

طب بنصبحوا و بنمسوا

و كل واحد يختار على كيفه


يا ميت هلا و مليون غلا

 :f2:    دى رشوة لمدير عام الدفتر بنت السلطان

----------


## centr mud

السلام عليكم  

تنفع الصبح  وتنفع الظهر وتنفع  بالليل 




وان كان على الرشوه  يبقى انا عاوز افة  ورد علشان  بنت السلطان  تمضى لى  لما  اتاخر

----------


## بنت شهريار

*بنت شهريار*

----------


## rashoOo

نحن هنا....
بباي....

----------


## somaaaa

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير

----------


## the_chemist

> *بنت شهريار*


يا هلا يا بنت السلطان

منورة الدفتر بقالك يومين مش بتمضي

ثماح المرة دى

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

مع تحياتى 
النهاردة بالضبط بقالى سنة فى المنتدى 
بحبكم كلكم أبناء مصر 
يارب كمان 100سنة معاكم وربنا يدينا ويديكم العمر الطويل
لكم كل تحياتى
أبو كريم

----------


## nariman

*موجوده والحمدلله*




*ناريمان*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> هى دى الرداااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ولا بلاش
> انا قلت ورايا رداااااااااااااالة
> 
>  
>  
>  
> 
> 
> جالكم بالعين الحمرا والدفتر والقلم
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار 





ده نصيب حضرتك من الإكراميات والهدايا العينية 

وزي ما اتفقنا حضرتك .. فيفتي فيفتي ..  :good: 

والترقية جت في وقتها يا أفندم علشان أعداء النجاح

اللي ملهومش سيرة غير الشفافية ونزاهة الترشيحات

علشان يعرفوا ان اللي بيشتغل صح بيلاقي مقابل ....،

وبالمناسبة .. أنا عندي الواد ابن اختي معاه الإبتدائية

عاوزين نعينه هنا بأي وظيفة محترمة بمرتب 1000 ج

والبركة في حضرتك برضة يا كبيرتنا هنا في المنتدى  ::007:: 

ومتنسيش تحولي نصيبي في العملية اللي فاتت على سويسرا


اوعي يكون حد سامعنا ولا حاجة لنروح في داهية كلنا 

 :Shutup2: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا نهار كحلي....

دا انا امبارح ما مضيتش....!!

وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع... وقّع...

----------


## rashoOo

ههههههههههههههههه..انتو بتعطو الرواتب بالدولار..
يا حلاوة..يممممممممممممممم
ودا توقيعي rasho0o
بباي..

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور
مشكوور
مشكوووور
مشكوووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ تسجيل حضووووووووووور ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيكم العافية كل الحاضرين فى قاعة المناسبات ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ @أشــــــــــرف@ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووور
وتقبل مروري 
اخوكم 
المخلص
`v´ 
( `•.¸ 
`•.¸ ) 
¸.•´ 
( `•.¸ 
`•.¸ ) 
¸.• )´ 
(.•´ 
×´¨) (¨`× 
¸.•´¸.•´¨) (¨`•.¸`•.¸ 
(¸.•´ ( x أخوكم أشـــــــــــــــــــرف × ) `•.¸)

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

انا جيت ياشباااااب

ومن انهاردة معاكوا على طول


الحمدلله الدى اس ال وصل بلدنا ::mazika2:: 
هههههههههههههه


قصدى وصل الشركة



خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  



حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## the_chemist

تررن تررن

تررن تررن

ألووووووووووووو

أنتم فين يا جماعة

طيب أروح بقي

----------


## rohalbe_600

> زهراء موجودة


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ايمن
مصر

----------


## بنت شهريار

ووووووووووسسسسسسسسسع

اووووووووووووووووووعى

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

وحضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

حتى جبت الفطار معايا وانا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااية
 :Eat:  :Eat:  :Eat: 

طبعا مخصوم منى ست اشهر 
بس الحاج شهريار بيسلم عليكم
وبيقولكم معلش سماح المرة دى
علشان هو السبب فى الغياااااااااااااااااب  ::-s: 

*بنت شهريار*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> لالالالالالا...اعترااااااااض
> انا ما اقدر اشتغل بدون شوكولا
> 
> خلاص اليوم الشوكولا عليا بشرط بس للبنااااااااااااااات
> وكمان حاجة تانية...انا حوقع ومستئزنة..ههههههه
> لا تاكلو عليا الشوكولا بقولي حتة على قولتكم...
> 
> يلا باي يا حلوين يمكن ارجع اليوم ويمكن ما ارجع حسب الظرف اللي جاني...ايمن خطاب لا تخصم من راتبي بلييييييييييييييييييز... ولا بعدين
> يلا تشااااااااااااااااو







الأخت الفاضلة .. rashoOo


 :Omg: 

مستأذنه عيني عينك كده وخارجه قبل ميعادك بساعتين

طيب مخصوم منك 3 شيكولاتات جلاكسي بالبندق  :O O: 

ومن النهارده مفيش شيكولاته ليكي انتي بالذااااااااااااات

اما نشوف اخرة الدلع ده ايه .. مستأذنه ... يا نهااااااار

ده أنا بفكر احولك للتحقيق مع لجنة شئون دفتر الحضور

 ::cop:: 


تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حضرت  والحمد لله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه الدوشة والهيصة دي؟

اللي يسمع كدا يقول طابخين تاني؟

ولا خلاص... هي عزومة في القرن؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مساء الخير... حضرت اهوا...  
> بس معايا شوكولاتة.. اممممممم.. خلاص هابقى اسيبها على باب المنتدى ولما اخرج هاخدها..... بس اوعى حد يطنع فيها ويأخد حته..
> أنا معايا شوكولاتة للكل ........عشان كلنا نأكل .....








الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما



أنا أحب الناس الملتزمة اللي بتسمع الكلام 

وعلشان انتي ملتزمية وسيبتي الشيكولاته بره

ليكي مكافأة خاصة شيكولا كادبوري  :Baby: 



شوفتوا يا أعضاء يا شطار ويا حلوين 

اللي بيسمع الكلام بنجيب له شيكولاته

 :king: 

تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ايه ددددددددده
> افوت بكررررررررة
> انا هقدم شكوه علشان المعامله  دى
> وكمان مفيش شيكولا
> هنعمل اضراب 6 ابريل بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يافندم








الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما اللي بتنط 


انتي هتشتكي من أولها .. شكلك كده مش هيجيبها لبر

وكمان بتحرضي الجماهير على الاعتصام والاضرااب

انتي هتعملي زي إسراء عبد الفتاح بتاعة الفيس بوك

طيب طيب أنا هبلغ عنك مباحث أمن الأطفال  :Baby: 

وابقي خللي الإضراب ينفعك ... هأوأو .. ده أنا شبراوي

يعني ش ش ش يعني شقاوة شباب شبرااااااااااااا

وبرضه مفيش شيكولاته انتي كمان .. فيه ده  :GANJA: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ههههههههههههههههه..انتو بتعطو الرواتب بالدولار..
> يا حلاوة..يممممممممممممممم
> ودا توقيعي rasho0o
> بباي..







الأخت الفاضلة .. rashoOo





دولارات ... يوروهات .. ينات .. فرنكات .. أحمدك يارب

 :gp:  حد قالك ان هنا مغارة علي بابا  :gp: 

طيب افتح يا سمسم .. مفتحش سمسم

طيب افتحي يا بنت شهريار 

أصل المفتاح معاها

ههههههه

 :f2: 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

ااااااااااااااااااااااااايه داااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Blink: 
شيكولاتة كادبورى وجالكسى  :Nono: 
بكرة الاقيكم جايبين كيندر ومالتيرز  :Baby2: 

ايه اللى بيحصل دااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايه اللى انا شايفة داااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايه الحلاوة دددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
ايه الشيكولاتة ددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

طيب يا ايمن
بما انك  عمال تبعزق من دار المال يمين وشمال
وشيكولاتة وبيبسى
مخصوم من مرتبك  :: 



منورررررررررررررررررررين
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ووووووووووسسسسسسسسسع
> 
> اووووووووووووووووووعى
> 
> انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> وحضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
> 
> حتى جبت الفطار معايا وانا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااية
> ...








سعادة المدير العام للمصلحة .. بنت شهريار




وسع وسع يا ابنتي انته وهو .......... المديرة وصلت 

اتفضلي يا افندم .. المصلحة نورت والله .. وكله تمااام

الموظفين حاضرين وملتزمين ومفيش حد متأخر أو غايب

وكله مبسوط .. ومش ناقصهم أي حاجه خالص يا افندم

الفول رخيص بخمسة جنيه الكيلو والعدس بقى بتسعة جنيه

وازازة الزيت بقت بحداشر جنيه بس مفيش احسن من كده

أما بقى كيلو الحلاوة السادة الغير معبأة بقت بـ 12 جنيه

ده غير كيلو الجبنة البيضا اللي وصل لـ 18 جنيه يابلاش

ومش هنقول اللحمه بقت بكام علشان منعرفهاش أساسا ،

والفراخ اللي كانت بتعوضنا بقت الكيلوا بـ 30 جنيه بس

وكيلوا الفراخ البيضا وصل لحد 14 جنيه وكله تمام !!

ده غير العيش يا افندم اللي مش عليه طوابير ولا حاجه 

والعيش موجود ومش بالخناق ولا بالواسطة والمعرفه

يا افندم احنا بنعيش في عهدكم أحلى أيام عمر المصريين

والكهربا رخيصه والمّية نضيفه .. وكل الخدمات متوفره

مش ناقصنا بس غير الكافيار .. لأانه شاحح من السوق

ياريت حضرتك توصي عليه شويه ويزودو دعمه حبتين

وربنا يخليكي لينا يا سعادة المديرة العام لدفتر الحضور

مع تحيات موظفين و عمال وفلاحين مصر البسطاء .. 

استرها يارب 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## زهــــراء

آي آآآآم هييييييير وبما إني هييييييير وسعوا لو سمحتوا بدي الدفتر ,,أنا ويل ساين وأمشي على طول :: ..
صباح الخير يامامااااااااااا 
يسعد صباحكم ياجماعة ..
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> سعادة المدير العام للمصلحة .. بنت شهريار
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وسع وسع يا ابنتي انته وهو .......... المديرة وصلت 
> 
> اتفضلي يا افندم .. المصلحة نورت والله .. وكله تمااام
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه العيش اللى كلها رفاهية دددددددددددددددددى
يالااااااااااااااا مش حرماكم من حاجه اهووووووووووووو

ايممممممممممممممممممممن
مفيش 2 جنية سلف اشترى عيش ؟؟؟  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> آي آآآآم هييييييير وبما إني هييييييير وسعوا لو سمحتوا بدي الدفتر ,,أنا ويل ساين وأمشي على طول..
> صباح الخير يامامااااااااااا 
> يسعد صباحكم ياجماعة ..


كله يوووووووووووووووووووووووسع
لبنت بنت شهرياااااااااااااااار

نورتى يا زوزووووو 
صباحك فل وياسمين حبيبتى

----------


## somaaaa

ازيكو ازيكو 
ياللى احنا جينا عندكوا
احنا مبسوطيه احنا فرحانيه

ده النشيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
 ::stpd::  ::stpd::  ::stpd::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ازيكو ازيكو 
> ياللى احنا جينا عندكوا
> احنا مبسوطيه احنا فرحانيه
> 
> ده النشيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
انتى بتتضحكى عليا يابت اللذينة  :Bicycle: 

نورتى يا اوختشششششششششششششششششى  :3:

----------


## nariman

*موجوده والحمدلله*




*nariman3230*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الأكل...

أخبار الخير إيه؟

ماتنسوش الجرجير مع الكافيار والشاتوبريان والفيليه أو-بوافر... والبرنجان.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

وسّع وسّع 

وسّسسسسسسع

إيه؟؟؟

لاء .. مش علشان اوقع

علشان  أمشي 
بس

----------


## بنت شهريار

> موجوده والحمدلله
> 
> 
> nariman3230


نورررررررررررررررررتى ناريمان
يارب دائما منورانا حبيبتى
 :f2: 




> صباح الأكل...
> 
> أخبار الخير إيه؟
> 
> ماتنسوش الجرجير مع الكافيار والشاتوبريان والفيليه أو-بوافر... والبرنجان.


صباح الشاى بتاع العصارى
ومعاه حتتين خير بقى
يبقوا تماااااااااااااااااااااااااام
ومعاهم الفجل مع الفراخ مش هنسى  :: 

مساءك فل وياسمين يافندم
 :f2: 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> 
> حضرت الحمد لله


ياهلا ياهلا 
نورت ناصر الصديق
اسعدنا حضورك العاطر
تحياتى
 :f2: 




> وسّع وسّع 
> 
> وسّسسسسسسع
> 
> إيه؟؟؟
> 
> لاء .. مش علشان اوقع
> 
> علشان أمشي 
> بس


هشششششششش
امشى فى حتة تانييييييييييييييية
طالما موقعش محدش يوووووووووووووووسع له
الطريق زحمة
 :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2:  :Roll2: 
بس بردو نورت ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقدددددد اتيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت 


مساء الخيرات والهنا والسعادة على الحضور الجميل 
تحياتى اليكم


*بنت شهريار*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*موجوده يافندم*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *موجوده يافندم*


ياهلا ياهلا بمملكة الحب
نورتينا يافندم
واسعدنا حضورك وتوقيعك الجميل
تحياتى

----------


## rosey19

:f2: مساءا لورد والياسمين على كل اصدقاء المنتدى الرائع....انا روزى ضيفه جديده  ...يارب نفسى اكون صديقه لكل الموجودين.. :Love:     ....يارب تقبلونى بينكم نتبادل الاراء والصداقه :Rose2:  :Rose2:  :Rose2:  :Rose2:

----------


## سوما

حضرت............. :l2: 
وشكرا على الشوكولاتة يا أيمن خطاب........ :Baby: 
ويارب يكون والدك بخير يا بنت شهريار أن شاء الله.. وعشان تعزمينا عزومة زى اللى فاتت  :Eat:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

وواواواواوااااا

مازال البحث جاري عني؟

من يراني يبلغني فورا.

لأني مديون لي بمبلغ كسبته مني في الطاولة.


واواواواوا

----------


## somaaaa

تيت تيت تيت
حد ينزل السبت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

Ducks under the table 

I'm Not here 

Excuse me

----------


## the_chemist

> Ducks under the table 
> 
> I'm Not here 
> 
> Excuse me


طب و البط ده بقي جايبه لمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

صباح الفل و الياسميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## rosey19

مسا النور والهنا ع الموجودين هنا..واللى جايين لنا........مسا الخير والسعاده والسكر الزياده  ...  واللى يشربها  ساده  ملوش مكان  هنا   ...ولا جوه قلبنا.. :Rose2:  :Rose2:  :Rose2:  :Rose2:

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير*



*حضووووووور*




*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*وقع*...

*يوقع*...

فهو *موقع*...

وفي الآخر... بناكل من بيوتنا في *الواقع*.

أمال كنت *متوقع* إيه؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ااااااااااااااااااااااااايه داااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> شيكولاتة كادبورى وجالكسى 
> بكرة الاقيكم جايبين كيندر ومالتيرز 
> 
> ايه اللى بيحصل دااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ايه اللى انا شايفة داااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ايه الحلاوة دددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
> ايه الشيكولاتة ددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
> 
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار 




شوفي يا بنت السلطان شهريار .. ومن الآخر كده 

مش أيمن خطاب اللي يتهدد بالخصم من مرتبه 

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ده احنا جامدين اوي اوي

واعملي حسابك من دلوقتي انك لو خصمتي مني 

مش هسكت .. وهطلع كل الأوراق والمستندات 

وانتي بقى عارفه الباقي .. ودي عينه من المستندات

صورتك وانتي بتاكلي الشيكولاته بتاعة مونتي لوحدك



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلك بقى وحش اوووووووووووي

 :Baby:   :Baby: 

 :Baby: 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

مدام فيه شيكولاتات .


يبقى .. انا موجوووووووووووووووووووووووووود



تحياتى ياشباب،،، :f2:

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير ..... :f: 
بصبح على كل اللى موجودين واللى مش موجودين كمان.. الكل الكل عشان خايفة أنسى حد.. :f:

----------


## فنان فقير

*يا عالم ياهو انا جيت من بدرى بس ماحدش شافنى* 
*واللى هيخصمنى يبقى هو ظالمنى*
*واللى هياكل قوتى بيقى ناوى على موووووووتى*
************************
*اسف للتاخير انا بقالى 3 ايام فى طابور العيش* 
*عيش وجيت النهارده اثبت حضورى*
* فنان فقير13/4/2008*

----------


## ديدي

انا جيت

----------


## حنين مصر

ازيكم ازيكم

انا جايه اخدم عندكم

----------


## مي مؤمن

*انا جيت وما تخفيش يا عبير* 
*وراكي ظهر وعصابة قويه ومفتريه واخر جمال وميه ميه* 
*تسجيل حضور يا فندم*

----------


## nariman

*جيت وماشيه تانى*

*السيرفر بقى بطئ جداااااااااا أكتر من الأول*

----------


## the_chemist

الووووووووووووووووووووو


يا بشر

جيت و مش لاقي حد هنا ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساءا لورد والياسمين على كل اصدقاء المنتدى الرائع....انا روزى ضيفه جديده  ...يارب نفسى اكون صديقه لكل الموجودين..    ....يارب تقبلونى بينكم نتبادل الاراء والصداقه


ياهلا يا هلا
نورتينا روزى
نتمنى وجودك دائما معنا
اتمنالك وقت ممتع
تحياتى
 :f2: 




> حضرت.............
> وشكرا على الشوكولاتة يا أيمن خطاب........
> ويارب يكون والدك بخير يا بنت شهريار أن شاء الله.. وعشان تعزمينا عزومة زى اللى فاتت


سوماااااااااااا
وحشتينى ياقمراية
الحمدلله الوالد احسن كتير
وان شاء الله لما يقوم بالسلامة
هعملك عزومة سبيشياااااااااااااااااااااااااال
وناكلها انا وانتى بس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى
 :f2: 




> وواواواواوااااا
> 
> مازال البحث جاري عني؟
> 
> من يراني يبلغني فورا.
> 
> لأني مديون لي بمبلغ كسبته مني في الطاولة.
> 
> 
> واواواواوا


اعوعاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تم القبض عليك وابلاغك عن مكانك فورا وحالا
وانت بتقول انك معترف بكل اللى كان عالطاولة والكوتشينة
طلع اللى فى جيوبك والا مفيش عشااااااااااااااااااااا  :Eat: 
 :f2: 




> تيت تيت تيت
> حد ينزل السبت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بيب بيب بيب
اطلعى يا اوختشششششششششى بلاش كسل
كلها 14 دووووووووووور
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وحشانى يابنت 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> Ducks under the table 
> 
> I'm Not here 
> 
> Excuse me


 
البط جه وقع بدالك
حتى مش راضى يروح بيتهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2: 




> طب و البط ده بقي جايبه لمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> صباح الفل و الياسميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


يظهر اوسيمى عازمنا على العشا يابو امنية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت يافندم
 :f2: 




> مسا النور والهنا ع الموجودين هنا..واللى جايين لنا........مسا الخير والسعاده والسكر الزياده ... واللى يشربها ساده ملوش مكان هنا ...ولا جوه قلبنا..


ياتوقيعاتك الجميييييييييييييييلة ياروزى
نورتينا ياقمر
 :f2: 




> مساء الخير
> 
> حضووووووور
> 
> ناريمان


مساء الفل

نورتى ناريمان

بنت شهريار
 :f2:

----------


## الراحلة

انا كمان جديدة بس حبيت اثبت حضورى 
معاكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## rosey19

وحشتونى    ::h::   وحشتونى    ::h::      وحشتونى     ::h::                                                                                     شكرا  اميرتى بنت شهريار على زوقك وتحيتك الرقيقه            :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> اعوعاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> تم القبض عليك وابلاغك عن مكانك فورا وحالا
> وانت بتقول انك معترف بكل اللى كان عالطاولة والكوتشينة
> طلع اللى فى جيوبك والا مفيش عشااااااااااااااااااااا


ههههههههههه

أضحكتني يا فتاة...

هو انا لو في جيوبي حاجة... كنت وريتكوا وشي؟

----------


## rashoOo

*صباح الورد..انا هنا..*
*باي...*

----------


## the_chemist

> انا كمان جديدة بس حبيت اثبت حضورى 
> معاكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


منورة يا راحلة

طب نسيتى تقولى لنا 

راحلة على فين

علشان نبعت الجوابات ع العنوان الجديد

صباحكو فل

----------


## the_chemist

> البط جه وقع بدالك
> حتى مش راضى يروح بيتهم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> يظهر اوسيمى عازمنا على العشا يابو امنية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نورت يافندم
> ...


مين اللى عازمنا ده يا بنت السلطان

بأمارة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بأمارة إبنه أبو معلقة اللى لهف العزومة كلها لوحده

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *وقع*...
> 
> *يوقع*...
> 
> فهو *موقع*...
> 
> وفي الآخر... بناكل من بيوتنا في *الواقع*.
> 
> أمال كنت *متوقع* إيه؟


ملناش دعوووووووووووووووة  :3: 
المهم انه ووووووووووووووووووووقع ولا حدش سما علييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
 :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:

----------


## سوما

صباحكم خير وسعادة................. :f:  
حضرت...........  :Eat:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم ورد وفل


[frame="2 80"]
صباح الخير والدنيا صباحكم ....... ولمين أهديه من بعد خيركم

ماذا أكتب بإحساس شاعر ..... فصباحكم يقطف ورود المشاعر

إذا همس الهوى بعثر حريركم .. بهمسة شوق ونسمة عبيركم

[/frame]



قد نكتب كلماتُنا بنورِ العقلِ أحيانـاً
وأحياناً أخــــرى بـــدمــــعِ العــين
و أحياناً بقوة العزم وشـوق الأمـل
ولكن كلها ستبقى بين قوسين من
( الـــــحــــــــــــــــــــب في الله )

م
 تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## somaaaa

> بيب بيب بيب
> اطلعى يا اوختشششششششششى بلاش كسل
> كلها 14 دووووووووووور
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وحشانى يابنت


14 دور
يلهوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
انا جى اهووو
استنونى اسبوع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحشتينى جدا اوى خالث

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

خدوا بالكوا... أيمن رشدي... أنا ما قبضتش... أيمن رشدي... فأعلنت التمرد... أيمن رشدي... مش ماضي... *أيمن رشدي*... ولا النهاردا... أيمن رشدي... ولا أيمن رشدي...

هه...

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباح الحب والحنين


[frame="2 80"]
تنشر خيوط الشمس الذهبية مـع انبثاق النهـار 

صباحاً ملوناً بشعاع يكشف من الأرض أسـرار

كشبكة صيــاد ملقاه في بحــــر الحياة البشريـة

لا تمسك إلا أجـمـل جواهــر الصداقـــة الأبديـة

فليكن صباحكم جميعاً أحبتي خيراً وحباً وجمالاً 

على مدى البحار والمحيطـــات وامتداد الأنهار
[/frame]


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم  


حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
صباح الخير.........موجودة ... يارب يكون الجميع بخير..... :Bye:

----------


## rashoOo

*صباح الخير يا حلويييييييييييين..
كيفكم اليوم....
سامحوني ع التأخير...
تحياتي...*

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الخيرات 

منورين يا جماعة

كيف حالك يا سوما

ازيك يا راشو

منور يا خطاط مونتى

بنت السلطان لسه نايمة طبعا

ما هما كده يسهروا طول الليل يقزقزوا لب و إحنا نيجى ندوس في أكوام القشر

طب سيبوا شوية لب

----------


## Masrawya

جيييت جيييت جييييت

صباح الخيرررات على كل النااس

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شوفي يا بنت السلطان شهريار .. ومن الآخر كده 
> 
> مش أيمن خطاب اللي يتهدد بالخصم من مرتبه 
> 
> ...


ياخرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى
هو انا كميل كدا وانا ملحوس شيكولاتة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ايمن
وانا اللى ساااااااااااااااااااااكتة
ومش راضيه اقووووووووووووووووووول
لا خلااااااااااااااااااااااااص
مضطرة اقوووووووووووووووووول
وكل شىء انكشفن وباااااااااااااااااااااااان

انتظرووووووووووووووووونى  :3: 
نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه العيش اللى كلها رفاهية دددددددددددددددددى
> يالااااااااااااااا مش حرماكم من حاجه اهووووووووووووو
> 
> ايممممممممممممممممممممن
> مفيش 2 جنية سلف اشترى عيش ؟؟؟







الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار



هو انت هتفضلي طول عمرك كده مسروعه على كل حاجه 

آل معاك اتنين جنيه سلف ... ايه نظام الشحاته ده ؟

مسروعه على الفلوس وكمان ملحوسه بالشيكولاته 

وكله كوووم وأكلك للمكرونه كوم تاني   :Baby:   :Baby: 





انا من رأي أحط العنوان ده للصورة دي  

براءة الطفوله في أكل المكرونة


 :king: 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *انا جيت وما تخفيش يا عبير* 
> *وراكي ظهر وعصابة قويه ومفتريه واخر جمال وميه ميه* 
> *تسجيل حضور يا فندم*






الأخت الفاضلة .. مي مؤمن 


فالحة قوي ..  ومستقوية نفسك يعني انتي وعصابتك ؟

طيب طيب أنا هوريكي شغل العصابات اللي على أصله

 :Baby: 

نظراً للتعدي الإداري على أمين بيت المال اللي هو حضرتنا

وأيضاً لهجة التحدي .. وشغل عصابات الأطفال المبتدئه   :Baby: 


قررنا ما يلي











777777777777777777777777








7777777777777





انزلي تحت شويه كمان 





7777777




77


فضيحة   :king: 



هنحلق ليكي شعرك ظلبطه 

هههههههههههههههههه







تصدقي صعبتي عليا اوي يا مي يا بنت مؤمن 

أنا من رأيي تعملي ماتش اعتزالك شغل العصابات

وتروحي تدوري على أي شغلانه تانيه تنفعك يعني

مش عارف عصابات ايه بتوع الأيام دي

واحده ملحوسة شيكولاته وعاوزه اتنين جنيه سلف 

والتانيه محلوق لها ظلبطه ... وبتعيط كمان ..!!!!!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تحياتي العطرية

 :f2: 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

> صباح الخيرات 
> منورين يا جماعة
> كيف حالك يا سوما


صباح النور يا أبو أمنية.ده نورك ونور العسولة أمنية  :Baby: 
انا بخير والحمدلله.باااااااااااشى.

----------


## فنان فقير

*انا حضرت اذن انا موجود*

*              التوقيع*
*             فنان فقير*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان ان ان تششششششششششششششش

لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
 ::p:  ::p:  ::p: 

بعد مرور ست دقايق وووووووووونص
ومتابعة المدعو ايمن متابعة دكيكة دكيكة دكيكة
اثناء عملية السطو المبلغ عنها على مصانع جالاكسى وكيندر سيربرايز

تم تصويرة هو وافراد عصابتة وقت التخطيط للجريمة الخطيرة
ومحاولة الاستيلاء على الفطيرة



وبعد التفحيص والتمحيص
وتشغيل المخبرين والبصاصين
ومتاااااااااااااابعة افراد العوصاااااااااااابة
شوهد ايمن خطاب بالتسلل الى موقع الجريمة



وشوهد بعد وصولة للدور الاول من موقع الجريمة 
التخفى داخل فنجان الشاى
حيث اشتهر ايمن بالمراوغه والقدرة على التخفى



اما باقى افراد العصابة فشوهدوا على سطح المبنى المقابل للمصنع
ينتظرون وصول ايمن مع الغنيييييييييييييمة 
يابنى بلاش ارجع لعقلك



ومع دخول الليل وانقضاء فترة ال 12 ساعة المحددة من شركة بامبرز وكادليز
وظهور الدلالئل والبشاير  :: 
وكان الدليييييييييييل قالولواااااااااااااااااا

تم القبض على العوصاااااااااابة المزعومة
وتمكنت كاميرات حمادة وتوتو من تصويرهم فى سبق صحفى 
ليس له مثييييييييييييل
وعمل الفيش والتشييش الخاص بهم


وتم ارتدائهم بالزى الرسمى لسجن على بابا وماما نونا
قمر يا خرااااااااااااااااشى  ::p: 



متستخباش يا ايممممممممن
متحاولششششششششششششششششششششش
هتعمل هامبورجى هتعمل سوسيس 
هتتاكل هتتاكل



سيب راس صاحبك يا ايمن
مش هو دا اللى فتن عليك
انت وقعت لوحددددددددددددددددددددك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



دى طبعا دموع الندم 
اهىء اهىء اهىء
حرررررررررررررررررمت يا بوووووووووووجى ؟؟
قصدى يا ايممممممممممن ؟؟



وبعد انقضاء مدة الحكم
تم تسليم المتهمين الى ماماااااااااااااااااا



مع اخذ تعهد من شركة بامبرز بعدم التسريب ليلا او نهارا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شرفتنا يا ايممممممممممممممممممممممن
توقيييييييييييييييييييييييييع 
مراسلة عصابة حمادة وتوتو 
ومدير عام دفتر الحضور والانصراف

بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااار

----------


## ديدي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى يوميات ايمن خطاب وعصابة حماده وتوتو
انا جيت
ضحكتونى والله ربنا يسعد قلوبكم جميعا يااارب

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مدام فيه شيكولاتات .
> 
> 
> يبقى .. انا موجوووووووووووووووووووووووووود
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتى ياشباب،،،


وووووووووووووووووووووووووولكم استاذ حسن
علبة الشيكولاتة كلها هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 
نورتنا يافندم
 :f2: 




> صباح الخير .....
> بصبح على كل اللى موجودين واللى مش موجودين كمان.. الكل الكل عشان خايفة أنسى حد..


سمسممممممممممممممم
صباح الفل والفل والياسمين ياقمراية
وحشتينا
 :f2: 




> يا عالم ياهو انا جيت من بدرى بس ماحدش شافنى 
> واللى هيخصمنى يبقى هو ظالمنى
> واللى هياكل قوتى بيقى ناوى على موووووووتى
> **********************
> اسف للتاخير انا بقالى 3 ايام فى طابور العيش 
> عيش وجيت النهارده اثبت حضورى
> فنان فقير13/4/2008


ياهلا ياهلا
فنانا الغالى وووووووووووصل
لا طالما التأخير كان فى طابور العيش لا تقلق يافندم
كلنا كنا جمبك فى الطابور التانى  :Baby: 
نورتنا
 :f2: 




> انا جيت


جاية متأخير
وكمان ايدك فاضية
مخصوم منك وجبتين  :Baby2: 
 :f2: 





> ازيكم ازيكم
> 
> انا جايه اخدم عندكم


احنا فرحانييييييييييييييييييييين  :Baby: 

احنا مبسوطييييييييييييييييييين  :Baby: 

نورتينااااااااااااااااا  :Baby2: 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *انا جيت وما تخفيش يا عبير* 
> *وراكي ظهر وعصابة قويه ومفتريه واخر جمال وميه ميه* 
> *تسجيل حضور يا فندم*


افتكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة  :Helpsmilie2: 
ورررررررررررررريهم العين الحمرا والخضرا والزرقا
وكل الوان اللينسز يابنتى
علشان يعرفوا اننا لا اقوة ولا اثناااااااااااااان  ::p: 
نوررررررررررررررررررررررتى ياغالية 
 :f2: 





> جيت وماشيه تانى
> 
> السيرفر بقى بطئ جداااااااااا أكتر من الأول


عطل فننننننننننننننننننننى وراح لحااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة
عوووووووووووووووووووووودى يا ناريماااااااااااااااااااااااااان  ::mm:: 
 :f2: 




> الووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> يا بشر
> 
> جيت و مش لاقي حد هنا ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه


الووووووووووووووووووو ياعمددددددددددددددددددددددة
يابشرررررررررررررررررررررية
محدش هنا علشان احنا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك  ::p: 
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مين دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دول افراد العصابة ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عصابة مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أكيد مش أحنا .... :Baby: 
عبير.......... يا بنتى ليه كده؟؟؟؟؟؟ تتهورى وتنزل أخبار عن العصابة ورئيسها كمان.........طيب ربنا يستر من ردرود أفعالنا وأفعاله........ :: 
ياااا بنتى أحنا كنا مش عايزين نعمل عصابة على حد.......بس انتوا اللى بدأتوا تحطوا الألوان والعدسات كمان......دا أحنا تخصص أختطاف وأسالى جاسرة حتى..... :: 
طيب دلوقتى بقى لازم تصلحينااا وتعزمينااااااااا فورا  :Eat:  وكلنا مش أنا لوحدى. :: 
موجودة اهوا.........طبعاااااااااااا...... :Baby:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا كمان جديدة بس حبيت اثبت حضورى 
> معاكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


ضيفتنا الغالية الراحلة
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا
ومرورك فى دفترنا الغالى
نورتينا
 :f2: 




> وحشتونى  وحشتونى  وحشتونى  شكرا اميرتى بنت شهريار على زوقك وتحيتك الرقيقه


روزززززززززززززى الرقيقة
نورتينا ووحشتينا
اهلا بيكِ بينا
سعيدة لتوقيعك الدائم واليومى
شدى حيلك علشان تقبضى
اخر الشهر قرررررررررررررررب
تحياتى
 :f2: 




> ههههههههههه
> 
> أضحكتني يا فتاة...
> 
> هو انا لو في جيوبي حاجة... كنت وريتكوا وشي؟


اممممممممممممممممممممم
اضحكتك دى ماشى
انما تهديد انا لا اقببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببل
ادولوا خمسة وسبعين قرررررررررررررررش
لما اشوف هنشوف وشة ولا لاء  :2: 
 :f2: 




> صباح الورد..انا هنا..
> باي...


راشوووووووووو
مساء الفل
نورتينا
 :f2: 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
> حضرت الحمد لله


ياهلا ياهلا
نورتنا ناصر
اسعدنا مرورك الدائم
تحياتى اخى العزيز
 :f2: 





> صباحكم خير وسعادة................. 
> حضرت...........


مسائك فل وياسمين سمسم
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> جيييت جيييت جييييت
> 
> صباح الخيرررات على كل النااس


تيت تيت تيت
طفوا النورررررررررررررررررررر
غارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة  :3: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان تحرمى تغيبى  ::p: 





> انا حضرت اذن انا موجود
> 
> التوقيع
> فنان فقير


الدفتر منور
اذن الفنان موجود
نورت يافندم
يالا شد حيلك علشان تقبض معانا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى يوميات ايمن خطاب وعصابة حماده وتوتو
> انا جيت
> ضحكتونى والله ربنا يسعد قلوبكم جميعا يااارب


لو اتاخرتى تانى
هبلغ عنك انتى كمان
واخلى كل شىء ينكشفن ويباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان  :Cool: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياحبى 
 :f2: 





> ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مين دول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دول افراد العصابة ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عصابة مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أكيد مش أحنا ....
> عبير.......... يا بنتى ليه كده؟؟؟؟؟؟ تتهورى وتنزل أخبار عن العصابة ورئيسها كمان.........طيب ربنا يستر من ردرود أفعالنا وأفعاله........
> ياااا بنتى أحنا كنا مش عايزين نعمل عصابة على حد.......بس انتوا اللى بدأتوا تحطوا الألوان والعدسات كمان......دا أحنا تخصص أختطاف وأسالى جاسرة حتى.....
> طيب دلوقتى بقى لازم تصلحينااا وتعزمينااااااااا فورا  وكلنا مش أنا لوحدى.
> موجودة اهوا.........طبعاااااااااااا......


اعتبر دا تهدددددددددددديدددددددددددددددددددددد  :3: 
امممممممممممممممممممممممم  :Shock2: 
عمومااااااااااا
عمومااااااااااااااااا
عموماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

احنا مش بنخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااف  :Baby: 
والجدع يورينى شطارررررررررررررررررررتة  :Baby: 
وييجى يلعب معانا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا سومااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## bedo_ic

مساء الخيرات 
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## مي مؤمن

*برافووووووووووووووووووو يا عبير نزلتي كل التسجيلات بتاعتنا وتصورنا 
وقد وصلنا هذا الخبر اعزائي المشاهدين بحدوث اشتباكات  بين افراد عصابة أيمن افندي وذلك لمعرفة من الي فضح امرهم 




وأدت تلك الاشتباكات الى حدوث اصابات ومنهم اصيب انه 
الواحد ما يعرفلوش راس من بطن هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ووصل بهم الحال للشرب من أجل نسيان ما حدث لهم 



والنهاية طبعا معروفه هي اصابتهم بالهبل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



وللأسف انه انتشر  بين الناس فارجوا الابتعاد عنهم حتى يتم معالجتهم تماما



كان معكم مي مؤمن عضوة في عصابة حماده وتوتو 
شكرا لحسن متابعتكم وتابعونا دائما 
تحياتي لكم 
*

----------


## ديدي

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
انا جيت تانى اهو يا عبير
لطيفة جدااا البنوته مراسلة العصابة دى عسل يا مى والله
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ريـم

حضوووووووووووووور  :f: 


و بأضحك على الصور اللي مي حطيتها..  ::

----------


## rashoOo

*مي ههههههههههههههههههه...
صباح الفل والورد والياسمين عليكم...عل فكرة انا مااستلمت الراتب لدحيييييييييييييين!!!!!!!!!
ملحوظة...الراتب يكون بالدولااااااااااااااااااار...
تحياتي....*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

هيييييييييييه... خناقة....


أنا حابقى أبعت توقيعي بالتلغراف... من هونج كونج.

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباح الشمس المشرقة


[frame="2 80"]
ها هي أشعة الشمس تسدل خيوطها الذهبيــة

لتعلن ميلاد فجر يوم جديد يملؤه الأمل والتفائل

وفي بهاء عطاء تهب الشمس الجميع الدفيء

دفيء في المشاعر وحرارة في القلب المشتاق

ولعل صباحكم جميعاً مثل هذا الصباح المشرق
[/frame]


مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

تقول شهادة الميلاد... أن اسمي: أيمن رشدي

وتقول البطاقة... أن اسمي: أيمن رشدي

وتقول شهادة التخرج... أن اسمي: أيمن رشدي

وتقول شهادة الجيش... أن اسمي: أيمن رشدي

كل دول بيتكلموا عليّ؟... ما حدش سايب حد في حاله يا جدع...

----------


## the_chemist

السلااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم

هو مونتى كان زعلان منى و لا ايه

دوختونى

منكو للى شَفَت جوزها و خلته

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباح الورد  


[frame="2 80"]

يسعد صباحكم ... ياللي منورينا هِـنا 

ويجعل أيامكم كلها حب وفرح وهَـنا

ودي أحلى باقة ورد ليكــــم مني أنا 



[/frame]


مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

حــــــــــــضـــــــــــــــــــــرت

*بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار*
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nariman

*أنا جييييييييت*


*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

هو بكرة جه امبارح؟

ولا انا اللي امبارح جيت بكرة؟

أنا عايز يوم 18... حد يمسكهولي بس وانا حاوقع على طول.

(هو مش برضه عندكوا 18 بييجي بعد 17؟... ولا إيه النظام؟... أنا مش ناقص لخفنة الله يكرمكوا)

----------


## somaaaa

كيت كيت كيت
 ::$:  ::$:  ::$:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله حضرت

----------


## the_chemist

هو احنا راكبين الأتوبيس رقم كام و اللى بيودى على فين

ياللا ع البركة على أى مكان راكبين راكبين

بس المهم ميوديناش في الترعة

هههههههههههههههههههههه

فكرتونى بالترعة

إلا صحيح يا بنت السلطان إنت خلصتى القصر اللى ع الترعة و لا لسه

يارب يا أخويا يارب و تعمل لنا أوبرا و تماثيل من الخس كمان

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إلا صحيح يا بنت السلطان إنت خلصتى القصر اللى ع الترعة و لا لسه


قصرررررررررررر  ::nooo:: 
انت بتقول قصررررررررررررررررر  ::nooo:: 
يبقى انت اللى نزلت الترررررررررررررررررررعه  :: 
هقول لعبد السلام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حضررررررررررررررررررررررت
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

:Tea:         مساء الورد....انا هنا بشرب النسكافيه وبمسى على الجميع :Bye:

----------


## alaa_2_9

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد بسجل حضوري علشان تعرفوني افتكروني بحبكم والله ولوحتي خصمتولي

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير............. ::$: 
موجودة.......... :f:

----------


## somaaaa

ام هيرررررررررررر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

عندي خبر في الاستخوبث إن بنت شهريار مش جاية النهاردا...

يا بتطبخ كوارع يا اتطوعت في المطافي...

هيييييييييه.... فسحة.

----------


## the_chemist

ألوووووووووووووووو

عموووووووووووووووووووووووو

هو صحيح بتطبخ كوارع

طيب ياريت با بنت السلطان تكترى المزة بتاعة الفتة

و إياك تضحكى علينا و تحطى صلصة فلفل بدل الطماطم هأكتشفها بسهولة و هأعمل فضيحة

أدينا قاعدين

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مساءكم ورد وفل وكادي


[frame="2 80"]
مساءكم ورد  .. وفــــل .. وكـادي

يا أحلى صحبة فمصـــر بــــــلادي

ومشاعري الحلوة المليانه حنان

عليكم مـن غـربتي البعيدة بتنادي 
 [/frame]


مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*حضوووووور*

*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا اخواننا ما يصحش كدا...

بقى لي 3 ايام بادور على يوم 18 علشان امضي فيه ما حدش دلني على سكته.

دا كلام؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباح الذكريات الجميلة 


[frame="2 80"]
في صباح من صباحات الحنين تذكرتكِ

وإلى ذكرياتـــــكِ قــــــررت ان أمضي

وضبطت أمتعتي 

وفي رحلة البحث عن الذات أسألكِ

هل وجـــدتِ ذاتــك معي حبيبـــــــتي 
 [/frame]


مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح  الفل والورد والياسمين 


هاتوا الدفتر وتعالوا ورايا 

على البوفيه 

انا عازمكم على  شاى

----------


## the_chemist

أنت مجرجرنا وراك على فين

البوفيه هنا

و أنت وديتنا طريق مصر السويس الصحراوى كده

أنت عازمنا و لا ناوى تقتلنا

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش

استاذ ايمن .. فوت علينا بكرة ياسيد
18 خلص خلاص
استنى دورك بقى المرة الجاية
وابقى اقف فى الطابوررررررررررررررررر

كيميائى .. فته ؟؟
انت محرمتش ؟؟
يحبس فى قصر الترعة اسبوع
ولا اكل ولا مااااااااااااااااااااااااء


ناريمان
ايمن خطاب
سوما
somaaa
روزى
alaa_2_9

اسعدنى مروركم العاطر
 :f2: 

ناصر الصديق .. ورااااااااااااااااك يافندم
وياريت بقى الفطار مع الشاى
ويبقى شاى كومبلييييييييييييييييييييت
غرامة بغرامة بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حضررررررررررررررررررت

*بنت شهريااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
 :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 


صباحكم فل وياسمين

----------


## somaaaa

سلنــــــــــــــور والهنـــــــــــــــــــا :f: 
على الموجودين هنـــــــــــــا :f: 
واللى جاين لنــــــــــــــــا :f: 



سلنـــــــور والسعــــــــــادة :f: 
على الثكر الزيـــــــــــــــادة :f: 
واللى يشربها ســــــــــــادة :f: 
ملوش مكان هنـــــــــــــا :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش
> 
> استاذ ايمن .. فوت علينا بكرة ياسيد
> 18 خلص خلاص
> استنى دورك بقى المرة الجاية
> وابقى اقف فى الطابوررررررررررررررررر
> 
> ...


ياريت نتحبس في قصر الترعة

أسبوع واحد

بس ياريت متمنعيش الجوارى من المرورررررررررررررررررر

----------


## emerald

............

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششش
> 
> استاذ ايمن .. فوت علينا بكرة ياسيد
> 18 خلص خلاص
> استنى دورك بقى المرة الجاية
> وابقى اقف فى الطابوررررررررررررررررر



مش فاهم....

تندهيلي وتقولي أستاذ أيمن...

وبعدين تكلمي واحد اسمه سيد وتقولي له يفوت بكرة...

تسويحة دي ولاّ إيه؟

أنا بقى متبت لكوا هنا لما آخد يوم 18 بتاعي.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

ادى القصر  


و انتوا عليكم  الترعة والجوارى

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.... :l2: 
موجودة..... :Arrow2:  .....
بس ايه يا جماعة القصر التحفة ده؟؟؟.. بجد جميل  :Poster Oops:  ....بس مش ينفع ترع ولا اى حاجة من دول جنب الجمال ده......... ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
موجوده يافندم 

بـــ القصر الملكى بتعها

فضو مكان بقئ عشان اركن

ظخ ظخ ظخ

دى تحيه الدخول*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ............


ايمى نقطت
قصدى وقعت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت مكسلة تكتبى حضرتك ؟؟؟  ::mm:: 




> مش فاهم....
> 
> تندهيلي وتقولي أستاذ أيمن...
> 
> وبعدين تكلمي واحد اسمه سيد وتقولي له يفوت بكرة...
> 
> تسويحة دي ولاّ إيه؟
> 
> أنا بقى متبت لكوا هنا لما آخد يوم 18 بتاعي.


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   سيد ايمن
18 خلص خلاص
احنا بنلعب حاليا فوق العشرين
فوق عليا الشهر الجاى منه
نفس الميعاد
فى الطابوووووووووووووووور ياعالم





> ادى القصر  
> 
> 
> و انتوا عليكم  الترعة والجوارى


ايه دا؟؟؟
مين اللى صور بيتنا ونشرة على الملأ كدا ؟؟
مكنش العشم ياناصر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


سوما .. نورتينا ياقمراية

مملكة الحب ... طاخ طيخ طوخ
نورتى وكسرتى القاعة وانتى داخلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتينا حبيبتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرررررررررررررت

*بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار*

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير* 

*الساعه اتنين صباحا*


*جايه أقولكم تصبحوا على خيرهههههههههههه*


*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   سيد ايمن
> 18 خلص خلاص


مالك ومال الواد سيد ابني؟

كلميني انا هنا...

يعني إيه 18 خلص؟... هاتوا بداله تسعتين... تلات ستات... أي حاجة ماتتصرفوا.

أنا في انتظار 18 بتاعي.

----------


## حنين مصر

صباح الخيرررررررررررررررررررر

انا كيت

----------


## the_chemist

> مالك ومال الواد سيد ابني؟
> 
> كلميني انا هنا...
> 
> يعني إيه 18 خلص؟... هاتوا بداله تسعتين... تلات ستات... أي حاجة ماتتصرفوا.
> 
> أنا في انتظار 18 بتاعي.


ايوه يا شاعر

و خصوصا بلاش التسعتين


خليك في الـ 3 ستات دول

صمم علشان أنا جى وراك على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## بنت شهريار

ناريماااااااان .. جووووووود موررررررررررننج الساعه عشرة الصبح




> مالك ومال الواد سيد ابني؟


لا ابدا احنا بس بنتكلم




> كلميني انا هنا


... منا هنا امال انا هناك يعنننننننننننننننى




> يعني إيه 18 خلص؟... هاتوا بداله تسعتين... تلات ستات... أي حاجة ماتتصرفوا.
> أنا في انتظار 18 بتاعي.


يوووووووووووووووووة
هانت
كلها 56 يوم فى الشهر الجديد ويوم 18 ييجى
ولو مجاش هنجيب بدالة خمستين وتمانياية .. تنفع ؟؟

حنين .. صباحك فل وياسمين




> ايوه يا شاعر
> و خصوصا بلاش التسعتين
> خليك في الـ 3 ستات دول
> صمم علشان أنا جى وراك على طووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


خليك وراة علطوووووووووووووووووووووووووول  :: 
لو شفتوا قبض ابقى قابلونى على الترعة بتاعت القصر  ::p:

----------


## عزة نفس

*صباح الخير والنور

 والورد والفل 
والياسمين واجمل الزهور

صباح الخيرالسعاده على
اجمل ناس وارق واجمل احساس
بهديه للغالين الي بحبهم من
كل قلبي 
صباح النور يابيرو عليكي وعلى 
كل اخوتي واخواتي الحاضرين اجمعين 
وايه القصر الشيك ده يا استاذ ناصر
*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم  جميعا  



حضرت الحمد لله 


يارب يكون القصر  عجبكم

----------


## nariman

*جوود مورنينج يابيرو* 

*يسعد صباحكم*

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## somaaaa

C`est Moi
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هانت
> كلها 56 يوم فى الشهر الجديد ويوم 18 ييجى


هو انا قدرت على 18 لما حتصدريلي 56؟

طب هاتوه ست تلاتات وأمري لله... بس الشيلة حتبقى تقيلة قوي.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباح الخير والنور
> 
>  والورد والفل 
> والياسمين واجمل الزهور
> 
> صباح الخيرالسعاده على
> اجمل ناس وارق واجمل احساس
> بهديه للغالين الي بحبهم من
> كل قلبي 
> ...


بيرووووووووووووووووووووو
وحشتينى اوى اوى اوى
صباحك ارق من الورد حبيبتى 
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ناصر الصديق .. صباح جميل ان شاء الله

ناريمان .. جود مورننج ياسكرة .. نورتينا

سوماااا .. welcom 

استاذ ايمن .. ممكن نبعتهملك على البنك .. نورتنا

اسعدنى مروركم العاطر
تحياتى ومودتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرت

*بنت شهريار*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## nariman

*nariman3230*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> استاذ ايمن .. ممكن نبعتهملك على البنك ..


طبعا... وأكتر بنك باتعامل معاه... بنك الدم.

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح جميل ان شاء الله

حضرت

بنت شهريار

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام  عليكم 


حضرت الحمد لله 

 ونورت  الدفتر  بامضتى ..............هههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

طبعا عارفه دى دخلت مين


صباح الخيرات على حضرتك يأجمل شهرزاد الابنه

ادينى حضرت يافندم

وتمنياتى بيوم جميل

تحياتى

مملكه الحب

----------


## the_chemist

هو منين يودى على فين

مولاى شهريار إبعد محروس ببندجته عنى

يووووووووووووووووووووه

نسيت


أبعد مسطول عنى بشيشته و أحجاره

تانى

يا عمنا مسرور و سيفه

هو مين اللى هنا ده

أجيب النضارة

صحيح دول لسه ما اخترعوهاش

نستدعى زرقاء العصفورة

----------


## somaaaa

اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمةُ أمري، وأصلح لي دنياي التي فيها معاشي، وأصلح لي آخرتي التي فيها معادي، واجعل الحياة زيادةً لي في كلِّ خيرٍ، واجعل الموت راحةً لي من كل شرٍّ

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الخيرات

جمعة طيبة عليكم جميعاً إن شاء الله


هو مفيش حد جه من إمبارح و لا ايه

ياللا براحتكم 

سوماااااااااااااااااا حوشي البنت اللى بتتنط دى 

هتخبط في دماغى و لا علشان ساكنة في الدور اللى فوقى يعنى

حوشيها و لا متكونش فاكرة نفسها نادية كومانشي و لا حاجة

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرت

*بنت شهريار*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

.................... 




لا تعليق 





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

موجودة

*بنت شهريار*

----------


## nariman

*حضور*



*ناريمان*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

اذكريني  





الدنيا صفاء وبقاء ، فراق ولقاء 

يجف البحر .. ولكن تبقى الجراح 

ويموت الانسان ... ويبقى ذكراه 

فاذكريني  ..... فالذكـرى وجـــود

 والوجود خلود وفالحـيـاة طموح 

وللطموح أنين .. وصمت جروح 

وللجروح دواء ودوائي النسيان

والنسيــــــــان يعني الغـفــــران

والغـفـــــران .... حيـــاة للروح



مع  تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

حضرت يافندم

وتمنياتى بيوم سعيد على الجميع

مملكه الحب*

----------


## the_chemist

> موجودة
> 
> *بنت شهريار*


إنتباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

حرس سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااح

كبسة يا ولاد كله يعمل إنه بيشتغل

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله  حضرت

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته       :f2:      ....( اللهم فارج الهم  ....وكاشف الغم   ....ومجيب دعوه المضطرين....رحمن الدنيا والاخره ورحيمهما.....انت ترحمنى     ..فارحمنى  برحمه تغنىنى بها عن رحمه من سواك).(لا اله الا انت سبحانك...انى كنت من الظالمين) :Ward703:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مش 
*موجود*
و مش
*موقع*

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

واتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

وحضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

حد شايفنى 



انا مين فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييهم !!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللى هيعرفنى هياخد شهر مكافأة
المرتبات والعزومات قررررررررررررررررررررربت  :Bicycle: 

مسائكم فل ورياحين

----------


## somaaaa

ادددددددددددددددددددددددددددددده
انتى حاطه صورنا كده ::rolleyes:: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الناس هيعرفوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

احب اقولكم ان بيرو هىىىىىىىىى
اللى فى اول واحدة الكبيرة  ::sh:: ومستخبيه كده
لحد يشوفهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

طلعونى انا بقى مين فيهم :hey:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

بلا استئذان






غداً نمضي كما جئنا وقد ننسى بريق الضوء والألوان

وقد نهفو إلى زمن بلا عنوان .. وقد ننسى .. و ننسى 

فلا يبقى لنا شيئا لنذكره مع النسيـان

 فيكفي اننا يوما تمردنا على الأحزان

ويكفي أننا يوما تلاقينا بلا استئــذان



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

انا  حضرت ووقعت

----------


## the_chemist

> انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> واتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> وحضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
> 
> حد شايفنى 
> 
> 
> ...


منورة الزعلة اللى على الشمين يا بنت السلطان

مش عيب تبقي بنت شهريار و يحطوكى في زلعة

طب يحطوكى في حاجة أحسن

عموما أنا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير*
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2: 

*nariman*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ادددددددددددددددددددددددددددددده
> انتى حاطه صورنا كده
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الناس هيعرفوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> احب اقولكم ان بيرو هىىىىىىىىى
> اللى فى اول واحدة الكبيرة ومستخبيه كده
> لحد يشوفهااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> طلعونى انا بقى مين فيهم


ايه داااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Mad: 
انتى علطول كدا مبيتبلش فى بقك فولة يابنتى
طيب انا هقول انتى مين
واقول للديانة على مكانك  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

البت اللى بتنط اول زلعة اوزعه على اليميييييييييين  :3: 

مين بقى الاتنين اللى فى النص  ::p:  ؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> منورة الزعلة اللى على الشمين يا بنت السلطان
> 
> مش عيب تبقي بنت شهريار و يحطوكى في زلعة
> 
> طب يحطوكى في حاجة أحسن
> 
> عموما أنا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


دى زلعة مش اى زلعة يابو امنية
واغلى مافيها انها بين اعز الناس
بس لو شاطر تعرف هم مين
هتعرف ساعتها اد ايه الزلعة دى غالية اوى

على فكرة
انا مش على الشمين  :: 

نورت اخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ناصر الصديق  :f2: 

ايمن خطاب  :f2: 

ناريمان  :f2: 

نورتونا

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

سراب الحب 




الــحــــــــــــــب 

كالبحــــر حين تكون على شاطئه 

يقذفك بأمواجـــه بـكــــرم فائـــــق 

يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته 

ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بأحضانـه

لتبحث عن درره ..  يغـــدر بـــــك 

ويقذفك في أعماقــــه السحيقــــة

ثم يقذف بك على رمــال شاطئـــه 

وأنت فاقــــد لمشاعــــرك الدافئة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

فى البيت  كرشونى 

وحلفوا على ما ادوقة لوحدى 

لميت كل حاجة وجبتها وجيت على هنا 





وادينى ما لقيتش حد  اعمل ايه 

افطر الاول وبعدين نبقى نوقع 


الحمد لله  

فطرت 

هههههههههههههههههه  


قصدى حضرت

----------


## سوما

:f:  موجودة...........وحضرت..... وأكلت وكله تمام.....
ياااااااااا ترى فين بقية الناس بقى.........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير ياجماعه*

*ايه الحاجات الحلوه دى أستاذ ناصر*
*أيوه كده افتحوا نفسنا عالتوقيع*

*تعيش وتجيب ياأستاذى بس والنبى متنساش العشاء*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ناريمان 3230*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الواحد متغداش كويس
نكمل على العشا بقى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيش ونجيب يا استاذ ناصر
ربنا يجعل بيت المحسنين عماااااااااااااااااار 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا اكلت
قصدى شبعت
قصدى الحمدلله
حضررررررررررررررررت

نجيب شاى بقى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الصداقة 




الصداقـــة هي بهجة العمر وبسمة الحياة

و هي الوجه الآخر الغير مرئي من الحب

والحرمان منها .. كالحرمـــــان من النور



مع تحياتي 

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرت

بنت شهريار
 :Baby:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

طخ طخ طخ

صباح شريف على حضرتكم

حضرت يافندم 

والله مكنتش عايزه اوريكى نفسى انى جيت

عشان كل لما تشوفينى بتخصمى منى حوافز ومرتبات

أربع مرات بربع خصومات

دى الخامسه

ربنا يستر يابنت شهريار فهمانى أكيد


تمنياتى بيوم سعيد للجميع

والدعاء جميعا 

لكبيرة المصلحه بنت شهريار

بعدم الخصم من موظفينها


يارب اغفلها عنا

يارب ارزوقها بشئ يعطلها عن الخصم منا

يارب تنام بدرى قبل متشوفنا

يارب يارب يارب

أمـــــــــين يارب العالمين

----------


## بنت الشمس

هاى انا نور انا مشتركة قديمة بس مش بدخل كتير للاسف
ممكن اشترك معاكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
موضوعك لذيذ اوى يا بنت شهريار

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هاى انا نور انا مشتركة قديمة بس مش بدخل كتير للاسف
> ممكن اشترك معاكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> موضوعك لذيذ اوى يا بنت شهريار


اهلا بيكِ بنت الشمس
الاجمل هو تواجدك معنا مرة اخرى
نورتينا
واسعدنا تواجدك معنا حبيبتى
واظبى على الحضوررررررررر واثبتى وجودك فى الدفتر
علشان تقبضى معانا اخر الشهر
 :f2: 

متعمليش زى مملكة الحب
اللى بتيجى تمضى اخر الشهر
ابقى قااااااااااااااااااااااابلينى لو قبضتى ياهايدى  :: 
شيفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكى طبعا
بس منورنا  :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم...

أظن بقى عيدتوا، وكلتوا... وهيصتوا...

فين يوم 18 بتاعي؟

ولا إيه الحكاية بالظبط؟

----------


## the_chemist

> حضرت
> 
> بنت شهريار


حصلنا الرعب و التهديد

العمر واحد و الرب واحد

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orangered,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
و من لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره = تعددت الأسباب و الموت واحد[/poem]

----------


## عماد سالم

ممكن امضـــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> أظن بقى عيدتوا، وكلتوا... وهيصتوا...
> 
> فين يوم 18 بتاعي؟
> 
> ولا إيه الحكاية بالظبط؟


صباااااااااااااااااااااح الخير ياسيد ايمن
ولا تزعل
الشهر عدا عليهم اهو وسلم
وقال انه رايح مشوار انهاردة وهيبعتلنا اخوة اللى بعده
بس هيفوت علينا اخواتة الصغيرين من واحد لحد سبعتاشر 
والحق انت بقى ال 18 وهو معدى
امضى بقى على ما يفوت علينا
 :f2: 




> حصلنا الرعب و التهديد
> 
> العمر واحد و الرب واحد


خفتوا واترعبتوا طبعا  :Eat: 
دا اللى بيتشقلب دا مش اى كلام  :Baby: 
صباح الرعب يا ابو امنية 
 :f2: 




> ممكن امضـــــــــــــــــــــــى


ياهلا ياهلا
حضرتك ممكن تمضى وتوقع وتبصم 
ياولكم ياولكم
اهلا بيك عماد
نورت الدفتر
ونورت  ابناء مصر
تحياتى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

صباحكم أوركيد




صباحكِ يتفتح له الزهـــــور وترفرف عليه الفراشات

يا همســــــة الحب الدافئة .. أشـتــــاق لحنان عينيــك

لابتسامتك الهادئة وهمساتك الحانية وكلماتك الواثقة

فعمق حبك الطاهر .. يلهب الخاطـر و يثري الوجدان


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


أصبح فى السريع على صاحبه المصلحه بنت شهريار

صباحو هنا وسعاده على حضرتك يا شهرزاد الابنه

ويارب يجعل صبحنا نادى وخفيف على قلبك دون اى خصومات

والحق اجرى أنا  بقئ لانى أتاخرت على الكليه

سلام عبال ماجيلك 

وما اجي هخبط عشان تدخلينى المصلحه تانى

تحياتى للجميع بيوم سعيد

مملكه الحب

*

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل يا بنت أبوها

صباح الفل ع الكل

منورييييييييييييييييييييييين

بس قولى لى يا ماسكة الدفتر

هو أنتوا بتوزعوا كارتات لكل عضو و لا ايه

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهلا بيك ايمن .. صباح الياسمين  :f: 

هايدى .. بقالى كام يوم سيباكى براحتك اهو
مقربتش خاااااااااالص >> طبعا فهمانى  ::p: 




> صباح الفل يا بنت أبوها
> 
> صباح الفل ع الكل
> 
> منورييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> بس قولى لى يا ماسكة الدفتر
> 
> هو أنتوا بتوزعوا كارتات لكل عضو و لا ايه


ابداااااااااااااا
انا ماليش فى الكارتات خالص
دى تاخدها وانت مسافر على الطريق حضرتك
احنا هنا دخول ومفيش خروج
يعنى اللى عاوز كارتة 
يجيبة وهو جاى  :: 

صباحكم ورد ورياحين
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*انا جيت يا بنت ابوها 
تسجيل حضور واحلى صباح على الجميع نهاركم عسل حماده وتوتو وصل*

----------


## سوما

مسائكم فل وياسمين وورد......... :f2: 
موجودة...... :f:  وبمسى على الكل الحاضر واللى غايب.... :Bye:

----------


## الراحلة

_معلش اعذرونى انى محضرتش تانى مش قلتلكم انا الراحلة
بس مقدرتش ارحل عنكم
_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباااااااااااااااااااااح الخير ياسيد ايمن
> ولا تزعل
> الشهر عدا عليهم اهو وسلم
> وقال انه رايح مشوار انهاردة وهيبعتلنا اخوة اللى بعده
> بس هيفوت علينا اخواتة الصغيرين من واحد لحد سبعتاشر 
> والحق انت بقى ال 18 وهو معدى
> امضى بقى على ما يفوت علينا


يا ست هانم أنا مستني يوم 18 بتاعكوا دا من يوم 20 اللي فات... والنهاردا 30 ولا جاش...

عموما أنا حاديكوا فرصة تانية واستنى كمان أسبوعين... إنما بعد كدا أنا مش مسؤول.

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

اليوم عيد العمال

و بأطالبكم جميعا بأخذ جرعة الدواء المضادة لفيلم الأيدى الناعمة

علشان بس الحساسية و الذى منه

صباحكم سباكة

يوووووووووه

قصدى فل

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مشوار طويل 




سأخطو الآن مشـــوار طويل مجهول الآفاق مع الجراح بدون قلبي  
كل من حولي تركوني لأقاسي صعاب الدنيا وأخوض معركة الحياة 
قالوا إنهم سيكونون إلى جواري ولكن المشيئة حالت بيني وبينهم 
ليس بيدهم أو بيدي أية حيلة  فلا بد من هذا الفراق
ولابــــد من التعــــرف على الوجــــه الآخر للحــياة



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أهه يا بنت شهريار...

الكيميائي بيقول لك النهاردا واحد مايو...

ما تعرفيش تستعجليلنا يوم 8 ونحطهم جنب بعض ونخلص...

بقى لكوا شهر مغلبينني على يوم 18... امال لو كنت طلبت عام الفيل كنتوا عملتوا إيه؟

----------


## الراحلة

*            صباحكم فل وياسمين
   واجازة سعيدة عليــــــــــــــكم
 يا جماعة حد يعرف مين سعيدة دى*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

هو عيد العمال رجع تانى ؟

اللى انا اعرفة ان عيد العمال ده كان زمان ايام 

المنحة يا ريس 


الايام دى  عيد  

المحنة ياريس 


صباح الفل  


وعاوزين   > المنحة <   يابنت السلطان

----------


## rosey19

مساء الحب والسعاده ..وحشتونى

         معلش الامتحانات قربت(مش انا طبعا)  دول اولادى ...ربنا معاهم  هم وكل اللى هيمتحن

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا جبت الخيمة والفرشة والمعزتين وحاعمل لكوا "غاندي" هنا وقاعد لما نشوف آخرتها...

يا تجيبوا يوم 18 بتاعي يا حاعمل لكوا عصيان مدني هنا.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله  


حضرت

----------


## the_chemist

> أنا جبت الخيمة والفرشة والمعزتين وحاعمل لكوا "غاندي" هنا وقاعد لما نشوف آخرتها...
> 
> يا تجيبوا يوم 18 بتاعي يا حاعمل لكوا عصيان مدني هنا.


طب  هتجيب العُصيان منين يا أستاذنا

و لا هتجيب خرزانات و  تعملها قوايم للخيمة بتاعة غاندى


صباحكو فل

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

ويبقى الأمل 





مـــــــــا يزال الزمن يصب علينا من مصائبه ، ويدغدغ فينا شيئاً فشيئا ..
ولكن وبرغم الأنيـــن (( يبقى الأمل ))

فكم نتألم ، وكم نبكي ، وكم نتوجع ، وفي حياتنا توجد مكدراتٌ كثيرةٌ .....
ولكن وبرغم المتاعب (( يبقى الأمل ))

فالدنيا تحكم علينا أحكام ، وتضع بعاتقنا مسؤليات ربما نتحملها وربما لا
ولكن وبرغم الصعاب (( يبقى الأمل ))

ربما ينكسر فينا شموخنا وتهتز بداخلنا أحاسيسنا وربما نفقد فلذات أكبادنا
ولكن وبرغم الإنكسار (( يبقى الأمل ))

ربما يتغلغل اليأس الى صدورنا ، وتسكن الكابة والضيق في احداقنا ....
ولكن وبرغم الوحده (( يبقى الأمل ))

عندما نحب ويخيب أملنا ، وتتحجر مشاعرنا فنيأس ونتضرع شوقاً ...
ولكن وبرغم الصدمة (( يبقى الأمل ))

ربما نفقد الثقة بكل من حولنا بل وربما نفقد لبعض الوقت صواب عقولنا
ليبقى شيء ينتشلنا من الضياع (( الأمل ))

فبداخلنا آهات كثيره وصرخات اسيره ودموع وفيره وأصوات منكوبه ...
ولكن وبرغم الصمت يبقى  ((  الأمل   ))...


م
تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## somaaaa

> مساء الحب والسعاده ..وحشتونى
> 
> معلش الامتحانات قربت(مش انا طبعا) دول اولادى ...ربنا معاهم هم وكل اللى هيمتحن


ايوة يا روزى
ادعيلنا والنبى :Sad: 
ده احنا غلاااااااااااااااااااااااااابه :Baby:  
 



> مـــــــــا يزال الزمن يصب علينا من مصائبه ، ويدغدغ فينا شيئاً فشيئا ..
> ولكن وبرغم الأنيـــن (( يبقى الأمل ))
> 
> فكم نتألم ، وكم نبكي ، وكم نتوجع ، وفي حياتنا توجد مكدراتٌ كثيرةٌ .....
> ولكن وبرغم المتاعب (( يبقى الأمل ))
> 
> فالدنيا تحكم علينا أحكام ، وتضع بعاتقنا مسؤليات ربما نتحملها وربما لا
> ولكن وبرغم الصعاب (( يبقى الأمل ))
> 
> ...


 
حلوة قوى قوى بجد يا ايمن :king: 
انا كده هعيط بقى
بــــــــــــــــــس
يبقى  :BRAWA: الامـــــــــــــــــــــــــل :BRAWA:

----------


## somaaaa



----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل ع الغاليين

و ياريت نكون كلنا غاليين

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

صباح جميل ومشرق على كل الحاضرين

صباح كله أشواق ليكى يابنت شهريار

اشتقتلك كتير

ووحشنى خصمك


تمنياتى بيوم سعيد وحياه افضل للجميع

مملكه الحب

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

قالوا لي ان  3 مايو جه النهاردا... قلت آجي اسأله...

يمكن شاف يوم 18 بتاع الشهر اللي فات وهو جاي؟

----------


## عماد سالم

انت لسه ما تعرفش 


يوم تمنتاشر  اتلغى من  زمان  فى الشهور   بقرار من وزارة مالية المنتدى 

عليك تستنى  يوم تمنية وتلاتين  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<قلبى معاك


انا اهه جيت><><><><><وماشى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> انت لسه ما تعرفش 
> يوم تمنتاشر  اتلغى من  زمان  فى الشهور   بقرار من وزارة مالية المنتدى 
> عليك تستنى  يوم تمنية وتلاتين  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<قلبى معاك
> انا اهه جيت><><><><><وماشى


قال يا بنت شهريار؟

الكلام دا صحيح؟

طب مش تقولوا... دا تمانية وتلاتين لسه معدّي شرب معايا شاي وسألني عايز حاجة قلت له لا شكرا.

طب ما تعملوا لي استثناء وتشوفوا لي في المخازن ولو يوم 18 واحد في المرتجعات أو الصيانة.

----------


## the_chemist

ألووووووووو

احنا جايين من شمال المعمورة "مش اسجنجرية لا دى يعنى الأرض"

و كله مطنش

طب نروح بقي

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> [CENTER]
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> حلوة قوى قوى بجد يا ايمن
> انا كده هعيط بقى
> ...







الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 




 في زمن يأكل فيه الكل الكل .. يكره فيه الأخ أخاه ... ويقتل الصديق صديقه.. والإبن أباه ... ويسحق الكبير الصغير ... في ذاك الزمن .. لا بل في هذا الزمن .. حين يكون الكره هو الحاكم .. والسلطة والمنصب الإداري هو الجلاد .... وفرضت الإقامة الجبرية على شيء يدعى الحب ... الرحمة .... العطف .... ودفنت البراءة ... واعلنت دولة الشر سيادتها على العالم ....

في هذا الزمن المظلم لن يبقى سوى شيء واحد .... يقاتل هذا الجبروت ... ذلك الليل الذي ارتحل عنه القمر وهجرته النجوم ... إنه الأمل الذي لا تؤثر فيه سياط الجلاد ولا زنازين التعذيب...الذي يسكن الشجر والحجر ... ويغدو ويعود مع الرياح ليسطر يوماً ما ... انتصار الخير .. ويعلن قيام دولة الحب على انقاض دولة الشر ... 

وبرغم الظلام الحالك المحيط بنا الآن وفي هذه اللحظة بالتحديد ... والغيوم التي تلفنا والمنذرة بعواصف شديدة الوطاءة ...، لكن مع ذلك الخوف يملأنا خيط أمل .... قد يكون رفيع جدا لدرجة أن لا يرى بأن تلك العواصف إنما هي عواصف الخير القادم للبشر والشجر ...  بعد سنين القحط والجذب في كل شي حتى في المشاعر ، 

ورغم ما قد تسببه تلك العواصف من خوف في النفس وألم في الضمير لبعضنا وما قد نضظر أن نقدمه من تضحيات في الأنفس والممتلكات .... لكنها مرحلة الظلام التي يجب أن نمر بها لنصل للنور ...، فإن الحياة لكي تعطينا يجب أن تأخذ المقابل منا ... 

فمن الغباء أن نعتقد بأننا قد ننال الخير دون أن نبتلى بشي من الألم والخوف ...، لأن الأمل سيظل موجوداً ما بقي الخوف والقهر والظلم في هذه الحياة ...، لكن لنكن واثقين أن الغلبة في الأخير للخير والحق القادم من عند الله تعالى ... ( وقيل يا أرض إبلعي ماءك ويا سماء أقلعي وغيض الماء وقضي الأمر واستوت على الجودي وقيل بعداً للقوم الظالمين ) صدق الله العلي العظيم . 




سألني أحدهم عن الحيـــاة ....... أراد مني أن أصف الحياة ...،
جاوبته وشكوكي في الاجابة .... هل يا ترى هي حزن ام سعادة
اختلط الجواب بين بسمة ودمعة .. لأننا في كل يوم نطفئ شمعة
شمعة نطفئها بابتسامة واخرى تطفئها الآلام . أرى نفسي وحيد
أكاد أغرق في الدموع الحزينة أجد نفسي مع الناس والأعضاء
وانسى القليل من اليأس ... أهلي تركتهم ..، وسافرت واغتربت
أحاول أن أفهم نفسي أم أن الحياة لا تفهمني ... حقاً لست أدري
لكني سأظل ابحث عن الجواب ، أجرب أن أفتح بطريقي كل باب 
لأعرف كيف السؤال يجاب وهكـذا ستظل حياتي أنا أيمن خطـاب

م
 بتصرف من قلبي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*حضرت والحمدلله*

*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير....

هسسسسسسس....

ماحدش يجيب سيرة يوم 18... يمكن لما نطنشه... ييجي لوحده.

----------


## the_chemist

صباحكوا فل و ياسمين

شاعر المنتدى الرائع أيمن بك رشدى

منورنا و طبعا هنجيب شارلوك هولمز عشان يجيب لك يوم 18

لو فيه أيام تانية ضايعة حطها في الليستة عشان تبقي عملية واحدة

مش هنقعد نسرسرب

الشاعر الهمام جميل الحس راقى المعانى المدعو أوسيمى أصيل 

يارب ترجع بالسلامة و نشوفك و أنت مش بتوقع

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *انا جيت يا بنت ابوها 
> تسجيل حضور واحلى صباح على الجميع نهاركم عسل حماده وتوتو وصل*


ياصباح الفل والورد والياسمين يا قمررررررررر
واجدع سلام لحمادة وتوتووووووووووووووووو  :Bicycle: 
وافتكاسة الغالية
نورتيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
 :f2: 




> مسائكم فل وياسمين وورد.........
> موجودة...... وبمسى على الكل الحاضر واللى غايب....


وبعد الصباح نمسى على القمرات
سوما هاااااااانم
وحشتينا اوى
ونورتينا حبيبتى
 :f2: 





> معلش اعذرونى انى محضرتش تانى مش قلتلكم انا الراحلة
> بس مقدرتش ارحل عنكم


ياهلا ياهلا بالراحلة الحاضرة دائما
ماهو لازم ترحلى بس المهم انى تجيلنا احنا
نورتينا اختى العزيزة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا ست هانم أنا مستني يوم 18 بتاعكوا دا من يوم 20 اللي فات... والنهاردا 30 ولا جاش...
> 
> عموما أنا حاديكوا فرصة تانية واستنى كمان أسبوعين... إنما بعد كدا أنا مش مسؤول.


باقى من الزززززززززززززززززززمن 13 يووووووووووووووووووم 
بس على فكرة 
الدفتر بتاع الشهر مافيهوش رقم 18
يعنى لو مجاش منقدرش نعمل حاجه
مفيش فى ايدنا حاجه بقى  :: 


احنا عملنا اللى علينا علينا والبقى على الله
 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:   :BRAWA: 




> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليوم عيد العمال
> 
> و بأطالبكم جميعا بأخذ جرعة الدواء المضادة لفيلم الأيدى الناعمة
> 
> علشان بس الحساسية و الذى منه
> 
> صباحكم سباكة
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ايها الشعب 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه
بتقول اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
صباح الحساسية من المنصورة الى بورسعيد
بيااااااااااااااان هاااااااااااااااااااام
منع جميع انواع الزهور من البيت
علشان حساسية عيد العمال اللى عند ابو امنية  :: 
نورت يافندم
 :f2: 





> سأخطو الآن مشـــوار طويل مجهول الآفاق مع الجراح بدون قلبي 
> كل من حولي تركوني لأقاسي صعاب الدنيا وأخوض معركة الحياة 
> قالوا إنهم سيكونون إلى جواري ولكن المشيئة حالت بيني وبينهم 
> ليس بيدهم أو بيدي أية حيلة فلا بد من هذا الفراق
> ولابــــد من التعــــرف على الوجــــه الآخر للحــياة


فى تلك اللحظة
مع قرآت ايمن خطاب
اشعر بمعزوفة خاصة فى اذنى
وتدندن وتقول
وانا ماشى ماشى ماشى ماشى ماشى ولا بيدى

نورت يافندم
شكرا لحضورك
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أهه يا بنت شهريار...
> 
> الكيميائي بيقول لك النهاردا واحد مايو...
> 
> ما تعرفيش تستعجليلنا يوم 8 ونحطهم جنب بعض ونخلص...
> 
> بقى لكوا شهر مغلبينني على يوم 18... امال لو كنت طلبت عام الفيل كنتوا عملتوا إيه؟


واحد مايو

دا الفيل اسهل كتيررررررررررررررررررر
دا حتى موجود بالهبل هنا
انما 18 بنشوفه مرة كل 30 يوم
واللى يلحقه بقى 
معلش بقى هنتعبك معانا وننتظررررررررررررررر  ::-s: 
نورتنا يافندم
 :f2: 




> صباحكم فل وياسمين
> واجازة سعيدة عليــــــــــــــكم


يا جماعة حد يعرف مين سعيدة دى
ياصباح الرياحين بالراحلة الحاضرة معنا
سعيدة يافندم امين عام الدفتر 
ازاى متعرفيهاش  ::nooo:: 
نورتينا
 :f2: 




> هو عيد العمال رجع تانى ؟
> 
> اللى انا اعرفة ان عيد العمال ده كان زمان ايام 
> 
> المنحة يا ريس 
> 
> الايام دى عيد 
> 
> المحنة ياريس 
> ...


جاررررررررررررى احضار المنحة بناء على قرار مجلس الوزراء
للرأفة بالموظفين والمتعاقدين فى دفتر الحضور 
نورتنا يافندم
 :f2: 




> مساء الحب والسعاده ..وحشتونى
> 
> معلش الامتحانات قربت(مش انا طبعا) دول اولادى ...ربنا معاهم هم وكل اللى هيمتحن


ياصباح الورد والياسمين
وروزى الجميلة اللى هنخصم من مرتبهاااااااااااااااااااا
ونعطية للولاد علشان يذاكروا كويس
ربنا معاهم ومعاكى حبيبتى
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباحكوا فل و ياسمين
> 
> شاعر المنتدى الرائع أيمن بك رشدى
> 
> منورنا و طبعا هنجيب شارلوك هولمز عشان يجيب لك يوم 18
> 
> لو فيه أيام تانية ضايعة حطها في الليستة عشان تبقي عملية واحدة
> 
> مش هنقعد نسرسرب
> ...


ياترى انت فييييييييييييين ياشارلوك  :3: 
مفقود مفقود يااااااااااا ولدى  ::p: 
اخر اوشااااااااااااااااعه
شارلوك هولمز اعتزل التفحيص والتمحيص لانه فضل فى قضية خاصة منذ 25 سنة
للبحث عن يوم 18
وذهب للبحث عنه ولو يعد
محدش شاف شارلووووووووووووووووووووت يانااااااااااااااااااااااااس  ::'(: 

نورت يامنفذ شارلوت
 :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> فى تلك اللحظة
> مع قرآت ايمن خطاب
> اشعر بمعزوفة خاصة فى اذنى
> وتدندن وتقول
> وانا ماشى ماشى ماشى ماشى ماشى ولا بيدى
> 
> نورت يافندم
> شكرا لحضورك







الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار


ويا لها من معزوفة حزينة .. تلك التي نحياها في زمن الخيانه والخداع .. زمن الكل فيه أصبح وحش كاسر إلا من رحم ربي .. اشعر أني أقف عند مفترق طرق ....‏. ‏فما كان يسعدني لم يعد يسعدني ....  وما كان يريحني أصبح يتعبني .....‏ والآن يجب عليّ أن أختار بين الاستمرار علي هذا الوضع ....  أو أن أقرر أن تتخذ حياتي منعطفا آخر نحو الأفضل .. نحو التسامح والابتسام بقلب محب .. والتمسك بالأحلام .. برغم الخيانة والأحزان ...... فهل ساصل إلى غايتي ؟؟  





بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لو فيه أيام تانية ضايعة حطها في الليستة عشان تبقي عملية واحدة
> مش هنقعد نسرسرب


نهار اسود... هو الشهر فيه أيام تانية؟

----------


## ديدي

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 




صباح جميل عليكى يابنت شهريار

وعلى كل الاعضاء

تمنياتى بيوم سعيد ومشرق للجميع

بكل حب......

مملكه الحب

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


انا حضرت اهه


ياريت المرتب  بس علشان  الزيادات الى مولعة فى الاسعار

----------


## the_chemist

هى الزيادة بقت في كل حاجة

إلا إحنا يا حاج ناصر

البشر قيمته زى قيمة الجنيه المصري في الن

ا

ز


ل

ل

ت

ح

ت

ق

و

ى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد  لله الذى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه 


ربنا معانا

----------


## nariman

*أنا جيييييييت*

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/50.gif" border="double,4,limegreen" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صباحكو واد غلبان غاوى = شقاوة قال ايه عامل بيفِّن

صحى من نومه في يوم و = قال لنفسه عيب دا مش فن

بتغنى على مين و أنت لسه = بتحبي و هو أنت تكون من؟

بس لسه بيكابر و عاوز = يناطح الكبار اللى مش بالسن[/poem]

ملحوظة في غاية الأهمية:
هذا الكلام من أبو أمنية لأبو أمنية

ليس معنيا به سوى أبو أمنية و بس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا عالم... الوقت حيجري...

طب هاتوا يوم 18 سلف وارجعه تاني.

دا غلب إيه دا.

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مفيش فايدة 




مفيش فايدة  ... كلمة أصبحت أرددها كثيراً بيني وبين نفسي .. فحتى بعدما بدأت الجلوس والتفكير فيما مضى ووضع كشف حساب لحياة ابن الخطاب .. والإعتراف بالخطأ .. تنهال على قلبي سهام التجريح .. أنا لم أكابر في حياتي .. ربما هي حب الأنا والنرجسية .. وربما محاولات خاطئة لإثبات الذات .. ربما متعة التلذذ بالألم ولعبة التحديات .. وربما وربما ... إلخ .. لكن في النهاية من سيكون الخاسر الوحيد .. بالطبع أنا .. أنا من سيخسر نفسي قبل الآخرين .. وحتى إن ابتعدنا أم اقتربنا .... سيزال في كتاب الذكرى مجال .. وهذا هو حال الدنيا ... أشياء تؤلم أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها  ...وأن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده .... ولكن للظروف أحكام ..

لقد جف قلمي .. وتناثرت كلماتي  .. أصبحت مجرد أحرف تبعثرت  في وريقات السنين ...آآآآه لمن كانت له القيود رفيقــة درب .. آآآه لمن ترجم قلمه عقبات عمره ... لن أقول الآه لانها في عالمي لازلت ابحث عنها .. رغم ان الراحة في نطقها  ... إلا أنها تخفت عن ناظري .. جنون في غوص داخل اعماق الاسى ...  لم تعد كلماتي تنير الدروب .. لا الحـبر هو الحبر .. ولا الأحرف هي النور .. بل هي الصدمات تلو العقبات .. في دروب الحياه نمضي .. وأمام الحزن نقف .. وخلف جدران الأمل .. يكون التسلق ..

لذا سأبتعد عن كل ذكرى تجرني إلى الماضي  .. ولربما بُعدي يُذكرني .. بذكرى حلوة الطعم واللون ولا ترحل ككل ذكرى رحلت من دربي .. فاعذرني يا قلبي .. فلقد قسوت عليك .. أرجوك سامحني لأني خذلتك .. هذا كل ما أملك من أمري .. وفي النهاية لا أقول سوى حسبي ربي ....



رغم كل ضربات الزمن المفاجئة التي طعنت ومزقت وهشمت داخلي ...

رغم كل طعنات الظن بالسوء ... ورغم كل التجريح في قلبي البريء ...

هناك وردة الأمل مازالت صامدة وتزدهر يوماً بعد يوم رغم كل شيء ...


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نهار اسود... هو الشهر فيه أيام تانية؟



هنسود اليود ليييييييييييييييييييه من اولة
وبعدين هو احنا الشهر بتاعنا زى اى شهر !!
فيه شهور كبيسة وشهور خبيثة 
وشهور مايعلم بيها الا ربنا  :: 
انت وبختك بقى يافندم
نورتنا فى الصبح اللى مش اسود
 :f2: 





> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا


ياجود موررنج بمشرفة الصحة
نورتى ياحبى
 :f2: 





> صباح جميل عليكى يابنت شهريار
> 
> وعلى كل الاعضاء
> 
> تمنياتى بيوم سعيد ومشرق للجميع
> 
> بكل حب......
> 
> مملكه الحب


صباح الفل والياسمين يا هايدى
ولكم ولكم اند ميت ولكم
صباح جميل عليكى حبيبتى
بالتوفيق يارب
نورتى
 :f2: 





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> انا حضرت اهه
> ياريت المرتب بس علشان الزيادات الى مولعة فى الاسعار


المرتب !!
مكنش العشم ياناصر
احنا بينا فلوس بردو  :: 
نورت بس من غير فلوس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2: 




> هى الزيادة بقت في كل حاجة
> 
> إلا إحنا يا حاج ناصر
> 
> البشر قيمته زى قيمة الجنيه المصري في الن
> 
> ا
> 
> ز
> ...



 ::nooo::  ::nooo::  ::nooo:: 
معرفوش يابيه
مش معانا فى مونتى
احنا مالناس فى السياسة خاااااااااااالص
جنية ينزل احنا نطلع
عاددددددددددددددددددددددددى
براحتك ياريس
نموت نموت وتحيا مصر
وانت تروح النار  :: 

ابو امنية .. متنساش العيش والحلاوة 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الحمد  لله الذى لا يحمد على مكروه سواه 
> 
> ربنا معانا


يارررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
 :f2: 




> أنا جيييييييت


وانا بقوووووووووووووول النور دا منين
نورتى ناريمان
 :f2: 





> ملحوظة في غاية الأهمية:
> هذا الكلام من أبو أمنية لأبو أمنية
> 
> ليس معنيا به سوى أبو أمنية و بس


انت موقع بملحوظة يابو امنية  :: 
كل ملحوظة وانت طيب
قصدى كل توقيع
 :f2: 




> يا عالم... الوقت حيجري...
> 
> طب هاتوا يوم 18 سلف وارجعه تاني.
> 
> دا غلب إيه دا.


اجرى اجرى اجرى
علشان نحصلة  :: 

هاااااااااااااااااانت ياسيد ايمن
انهاردة سبعة منه 
اصبر بقى  :: 
صباح الغلب
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مفيش فايدة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مفيش فايدة  ... كلمة أصبحت أرددها كثيراً بيني وبين نفسي .. فحتى بعدما بدأت الجلوس والتفكير فيما مضى ووضع كشف حساب لحياة ابن الخطاب .. والإعتراف بالخطأ .. تنهال على قلبي سهام التجريح .. أنا لم أكابر في حياتي .. ربما هي حب الأنا والنرجسية .. وربما محاولات خاطئة لإثبات الذات .. ربما متعة التلذذ بالألم ولعبة التحديات .. وربما وربما ... إلخ .. لكن في النهاية من سيكون الخاسر الوحيد .. بالطبع أنا .. أنا من سيخسر نفسي قبل الآخرين .. وحتى إن ابتعدنا أم اقتربنا .... سيزال في كتاب الذكرى مجال .. وهذا هو حال الدنيا ... أشياء تؤلم أن تخسـر أشياء لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانها  ...وأن تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لا تريده .... ولكن للظروف أحكام ..
> 
> لقد جف قلمي .. وتناثرت كلماتي  .. أصبحت مجرد أحرف تبعثرت  في وريقات السنين ...آآآآه لمن كانت له القيود رفيقــة درب .. آآآه لمن ترجم قلمه عقبات عمره ... لن أقول الآه لانها في عالمي لازلت ابحث عنها .. رغم ان الراحة في نطقها  ... إلا أنها تخفت عن ناظري .. جنون في غوص داخل اعماق الاسى ...  لم تعد كلماتي تنير الدروب .. لا الحـبر هو الحبر .. ولا الأحرف هي النور .. بل هي الصدمات تلو العقبات .. في دروب الحياه نمضي .. وأمام الحزن نقف .. وخلف جدران الأمل .. يكون التسلق ..
> 
> ...


دائما هناك امل
نجدة فقط حينما نؤمن بالله بقوة
قول يارب
وانت هتلاقى الامل والفايدة
نورت ايمن
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

افرجها على عبادك يارب 



انا حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## بنت شهريار

> افرجها على عبادك يارب 
> 
> 
> 
> انا حضرت الحمد لله


آمين يارب العالمين
نورت ياناصر
يوم سعيد ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

بسووووووووووورعه ... 
بسوووووووووووورعه

حد معاه قلم ... 
لا !!! 
أحسن برضه 
--------
لم  أحضر  ::

----------


## سوما

حضرت.. :: 
مسائكم سعادة وخير وضحكة من قلوبنا.... 
أتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد وحياة سعيدة بأكملها أن شاء الله.. :f:

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_


صباح الخير عليكى يا بنت شهريار وانت يا سوما ويارب الجميع 

جاسره مصريه_

----------


## عزة نفس

*اناجيت صباح النور على البنور فين الدفتر

عاوزه اسجل حضور وسامحوني على التأخير

صباح الورود ورق الزهور على كل الموجودين

صباح الفل يامولاتي الاميره بنت شهريار الجميله

وعلى كل  كل كل حبابنا الحلوين الي للدفتر منورين

صباح الخير والنور ونسيم العبير

خدو شوية ور ليكوا كلكوا

  *

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بسووووووووووورعه ... 
> بسوووووووووووورعه
> 
> حد معاه قلم ... 
> لا !!! 
> أحسن برضه 
> --------
> لم  أحضر


لم تحضر !! ::mm:: 
اذن انت حفريت

لانك حضرتك 
وبما انك حضرت ولم تحضر
فالحفريت موجود  :mazika3: 

هتحضر ولا نصرفك احنا بمعرفتنا  ::mm::

----------


## somaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الدفتر فى عفارررررررررررررريت
يامامىىىىىىىىىى
كله يجررررررررررى

حضرت 
حضرت 
حضرت
ورغم كل ما كان
ورغم كل ما موجود
ورغم اللى بيحصل واللى هيحصل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستررررررررررررر

----------


## the_chemist

> لم تحضر !!
> اذن انت حفريت
> 
> لانك حضرتك 
> وبما انك حضرت ولم تحضر
> فالحفريت موجود 
> 
> هتحضر ولا نصرفك احنا بمعرفتنا


شمهورش يا ابن مشتورش

هشبيار بن سحلمنار

يا ابن السحلب و التعلب

رووووووووووووووووووح في البخووووووووووووووووووووور

ياللا بسرعة يا ابن شمهورش غوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

هفهفهفهفهفهفهفهف

هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف

خلاص يا بنت السلطان الشيخ ابن الدمرداش صرف الحفريت

بس هو محمد عبده الشهير بالشاعر مش بييجى بقاله مدة ليه

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الدفتر فى عفارررررررررررررريت
> يامامىىىىىىىىىى
> كله يجررررررررررى
> 
> حضرت 
> حضرت 
> حضرت
> ورغم كل ما كان
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنتى خايفة من حتة عفريت صغير

و أنت حاطة شيطان بيتنطط فوق دماغى فين ما بأروح

يا شيخة راسي إتهرت كفاية

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضرت..
> مسائكم سعادة وخير وضحكة من قلوبنا.... 
> أتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد وحياة سعيدة بأكملها أن شاء الله..


حضور جميل يا احلى البنات
يوم جميل وسعيد عليكِ يارب
نورتينى
 :f2: 




> _
> 
> 
> صباح الخير عليكى يا بنت شهريار وانت يا سوما ويارب الجميع 
> 
> جاسره مصريه_


ياصباح الياسمين على الغاليين
نورتى جاسرة
يومك سعيد بحضورك الجميل
 :f2: 





> *اناجيت صباح النور على البنور فين الدفتر
> 
> عاوزه اسجل حضور وسامحوني على التأخير
> 
> صباح الورود ورق الزهور على كل الموجودين
> 
> صباح الفل يامولاتي الاميره بنت شهريار الجميله
> 
> وعلى كل  كل كل حبابنا الحلوين الي للدفتر منورين
> ...


ياهلا ياهلا بالحلوين الغاليين
اللى معانا دايما منورين
صباحك ارق من الورد حبيبتى الغالية  
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الدفتر فى عفارررررررررررررريت
> يامامىىىىىىىىىى
> كله يجررررررررررى
> 
> حضرت 
> حضرت 
> حضرت
> ورغم كل ما كان
> ...


حفريت حفريت حفريت
خلاص صرفناة بس سوما جت 
مش عارفين نصرفها
سوما 
حضرت 
حضرت
حضرت
شوفولنا حد يصرفها بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر فعلاااااااااااااااااااااا
 :f2: 





> شمهورش يا ابن مشتورش
> 
> هشبيار بن سحلمنار
> 
> يا ابن السحلب و التعلب
> 
> رووووووووووووووووووح في البخووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> ياللا بسرعة يا ابن شمهورش غوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> ...


بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
عووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

بلا شمهورش بلا بتاع
احنا هنرش مية وابقى قابلنى لو شفنى نص حفريت
واللى بيخاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف يطلع بررررررررررررررررررررررررة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوسيمى غالبا جرى لما رشينا الميا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت ابو امنية
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يعني قدرتوا ع العفاريت... ومش قادرين على يوم 18؟

عجاااااااااااايب!!!!!!!!

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

انا موجود..



من اخر تواجد ليا هنا :Play Ball: 


> يعني قدرتوا ع العفاريت... ومش قادرين على يوم 18؟
> 
> عجاااااااااااايب!!!!!!!!


الا هو حصل اية فى يوم 18؟؟؟ :2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يعني قدرتوا ع العفاريت... ومش قادرين على يوم 18؟
> 
> عجاااااااااااايب!!!!!!!!


يظهر والله اعلم يااستاذ ايمن 
ان يوم 18 دا معمول له عمل 
احنا لاعيبناة كل الالعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
ومنتظرين نتيجة فك العمل
كتكوووووووووووووووووووووووت 

واحنا عملنا اللى علينا علينا والباقى على الله  :Eat: 
 :f2: 




> انا موجود..
> 
> 
> 
> من اخر تواجد ليا هنا
> 
> الا هو حصل اية فى يوم 18؟؟؟


يا حلاووووووووووووووة
اخيراً جناب الموظف حضر
من اخر تاريخ لسيادتك مخصوم منك مرتب الشهر
والعلاوة كمان  :: 

ابقى اسأل يوم 18 بقى لما ييجى

نورت ياشاعرنا  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم جميعا

يارب يكون كله بخير

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حضرت وانتظرتك كثيراً





انتظرتك مواسم الدنـــيا كلها ولم ينل مني النسيان

وبقيت وحدي انتظرك على عتبات عمري والزمان 

وكلما مر الزمن سألت نفسي  .. هل انا انسان ؟؟ 

احمل في صدري جيش من الصبر واقاتل الاحزان

و بعد طول قتال .. أصبحت انسان مشبع بالحرمان



يا من مت من اجلكِ طــول عمري 

وخلـدت لأجلكِ بـعـد مــوت صبري

أما آن لك ان تعـــــودي لروحـــك

اما آن للفرج ان يفي بوعده لنا ؟

بعـد ان تـكـــســر عــود جــســدي

تـهـل بـهـجــة لقاءنا فـيزول المي

انتظرت عصوراً . وسأظل أنتظر 

وسيأتيني بك الزمان وانا  هنا 

واقف على لحــن الغروب

 بيدي باقة مــن زهور

ويبقى دائماً الامل

في الرجوع





م
بتصرف من قلبي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمد غباشى

مساء الفل انا جيت ان اسف على الغياب ومستعد للعقاب بمسى على الباشاايمن خطاب

----------


## nariman

*موجوده والحمدلله*
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صلوا ع النبي

انتوا ليكوا عندي امضاء من يوم 18....
والنهاردا 9... اللي هو نص الـ18...
يبقى تاخدوا نص إمضاء... (أيـ.... رشـ...).... بس.

----------


## the_chemist

> صلوا ع النبي
> 
> انتوا ليكوا عندي امضاء من يوم 18....
> والنهاردا 9... اللي هو نص الـ18...
> يبقى تاخدوا نص إمضاء... (أيـ.... رشـ...).... بس.


اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك عليه و على آله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا يليق بمكانه و مكانته عندك يارب العالمين

طيب يا شاعر أنت بتقول (رشـ..) طيب هترش إيه بالضبط

علشان نستأذن العام بس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه يا بنت شهريار الدربكة دي؟

أغيب عنكوا شوية الاقيكوا بوظتوا كل شغلي؟

إيه الود والمجاملات اللي بينكوا دي؟

انا علمتكوا كدا؟

عموما... ملحوقة...

مدرسة الغتاتة مفتوحة لمن يجد في نفسه الموهبة...

ومن لا يجدها... يدور عليها بلا قلبة دماغ.

وجع في مواهبكوا،
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## محمد غباشى

مساء الخير انا جيت انا بمسى على كل الاعضاء

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مساء الفل انا جيت ان اسف على الغياب ومستعد للعقاب بمسى على الباشاايمن خطاب







سمع هوووووووووووووووووس










بنصبح ونمسي على الباشا  محمد غباشي 

يعني أهل المنصورة واللي منها 

يعني الأدب والرجولة والاحترام

يعني الأعضاء الحلـــوة الكـرام



ونصبح ونمسي على بنت شهريار اللي منورانا

والمعلم شهريار وبنقولة ألف سلامه يا كبـيرنــا



ونصبح ونمسي على الشاعر الجميل

ابن النيـــــل .. وعاشق الليل الطويل

الباشا : أيمن رشدي

يعني القلـــــب الكبير

يعني سلامات كــــتير


ونصبح ونمسي على جاسرة مصرية

يعني البنـــــات الجدعه والطنطاوية



ونصبح ونمسي على الرقيقه ناريمان

يعني بنات مصر اللي مليانين حـــنان


ونصبح ونمسي على الباشا أبو أمنيه 

يعني الناس الحلــــــــــــوة الكيميائيه


ونصبح ونمسي على أوسيم واللي منها 

يعني محمد عبده .. اللي بتوقيعه مجننا


ونصبح ونمسي على ناصر الصديق

يعني أغلى وأرق وأحلى صـــــديـــق



ونصبح ونمسي عالغالية سومـا

يعني من غير ضرب ولا شومــا

يعني الصياعة أدب مش رعونا


ونصبح ونمسي على سومااااااااا اللي بتنط 

يعني الفلوس اللي هنشوفـــها عالمسرح بتفط

يعني النقطة مالحبايب اللي مش بتمشي وتكت


واسمع سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

على طول السلاااااااااااااااااااااااااام

من هنا .. لأهل المنصورة الكرااااااام

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ودقي يا مزيكا ورقصني يا جدع 





مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

موجودة........... :f: 
 ::  ايه ده؟؟  تصدق يا أيمن أول ما دخلت قلت اكيد دخلت قاعة غلط.. قصدى صفحة غلط أو موضوع عن فرح فى الحى الشعبى.. ::  وكمان سوما مع شوما عشان القافية..ماشى ههههههههه.. :Baby: 
بمسى على كل الضيوف الموجودين.. واللى مش موجودين... :f: 
الحقى يا بنت شهريار لازم البوفية يكون مفتوح طوال الاسبوع القادم.. ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

شكرا ايمن باشا على الترحيب العجيب 


ايه دا  احتراف ................

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

بنت ابوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> يارب يكون كله بخير







ياهلا ياهلا
استاذ محمد عندنا
يامرحبا يامرحبا
نورت الدفتر يافندم
اهلا بيك دايماً معانا
تحياتى وتقديرى اليك
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضرت وانتظرتك كثيراً
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> انتظرتك مواسم الدنـــيا كلها ولم ينل مني النسيان
> 
> وبقيت وحدي انتظرك على عتبات عمري والزمان 
> ...


ياتوقيعاااااااااااااااااااتك يا ايمن
نورت يافندم




> مساء الفل انا جيت ان اسف على الغياب ومستعد للعقاب بمسى على الباشاايمن خطاب


مساء النور على ضيوفنا الجدد
اهلا بيك محمد غباشى
التزم بالحضور علشان تقبض معانا 
لما المرتب ييجى يعنى  :: 

اهلا بيك
 :f2: 




> موجوده والحمدلله


ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا بالموظفة الملتزمة بالحضور المعطر بالورد
نورتينا ناريمان
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صلوا ع النبي
> 
> انتوا ليكوا عندي امضاء من يوم 18....
> والنهاردا 9... اللي هو نص الـ18...
> يبقى تاخدوا نص إمضاء... (أيـ.... رشـ...).... بس.


عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام
اينعممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم لينا كل يوم امضاء  :2: 
وانهاردة تسعه ونص
نورت يا استاذ (..من ..دى )
توقيع الكلمات المتقاطعة  :: 
وانا كملت الاسم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 استاذ ايمن حضر
نورت يافندم
 :f2: 





> طيب يا شاعر أنت بتقول (رشـ..) طيب هترش إيه بالضبط
> 
> علشان نستأذن العام بس


لازم تحضر الاوق وتوئع
قبل ماتطلب اذن العام
 وتقدم طلب عليه ورقة دمغه من ام ورقة واحدة مكتوب عليها 18 جنية  :: 
نورت كيميائى 
 :f2:

----------


## رورو قمر

وحشتوني يا جماعه ^_^
.
.

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_مساء الفل على احلى صحبه ليا ايه النور ده 

ايمن خطاب بحاله ورشه جريئه ونور وزفه واحلى كلام

لاء انا مش قد النور الى هنا احلى مسا وارق صباح على 

بنت شهريار من غير جمارك وكلام جدعان ومعاهم الكبير

والقلب الامير الطيب الكبير بابا ايمن رشدى وحته من القلب

بتقولك صباحك فل ومعانا توؤمى سوما البنت الجدعه قوىىىىى

احلى صباح على ابن البلد وورده هديه من صحبتنا ليه ومين كمان ياعم ايمن

قلت كتير حلوين المهم احلى صحبه منورين وربنا يجمعنا دايما على خير_

----------


## ديدي

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
أنا جيت

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_صباح الخير يامنتدى ايه الكل واخد اجازه من امبارح

يااااااه هدوء ايه الجمال ده الواحد لوحده كدا ياسلام روقان 

جيت اهوا امضى براحتى واتفسح شويه من غير زحمه ايوه كدا

بس عايزه اصحى النايمين على العموم انا جيت ويارب الزياده تهل علينا

بدل مااحنا شغلين فى المنتدى ده ببلاش طب ازازه زيت طيب او كيلو رز اى 

حاجه ايه البخل ده على العموم جيت اصبح على الكل بنت شهريار اولهم

صاحبه الدار واحلى صحبه وعوده لجاسره مصريه على ابواب احلى منتدى 

ابناء مصر صباحكم خير يارب_

----------


## محمد غباشى

صباح الفل صباح الورد صباح على كل الاعضاء من اخوكم محمد غباشى انا موجود

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمحد لله  حضرت 

ووقعت فى الدفتر الغريب........ ممممممممممممممممممممممم؟؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

نشكر كل من حيانا أو نوه بنا أو جاب سيرتنا بالطيب...

ونخص بالذكر الأستاذ كيميائي، والأستاذ أيمن خطاب والأخت جاسرة والأستاذة بنت شهريار...

بس برضه نفكرهم إن يوم 18 لو ما طلعش حارفع عليهم قضية إهدار المال العام.

إحنا بنقول اهه.

----------


## the_chemist

يا صباح التهديد و الوعيد

هو في ايه

يا بنت السلطان طلى و هلى علينا من الشرفة البحرية لقصر الترعة 

الشاعر بيهددنا برفع قضية هو إنتوا عملتوا ايه فيه

ياللا صباحكوا فل

----------


## سوما

صباحكم ومسائكم ورد وفل وياسمين.. :f2: 
يارب نجتمع دايماااااااا على خير وسعادة.. :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيت






 وحضرت







 ونورت






*بنت شهريار*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_لما تكون الكلمه راقيه وبأسلوب يستحق التقدير 

بهديها الى الروح التى اعرفها جيدا وتستحق المحاوله

فى أثبات الذات وحفظ المعنى الى القلب الذى احترمه وله منى

كل الخير الى صديق الكلمات منذو بدايتى هنا وانا القبه بهذا المعنى

الى الاخ الفاضل ايمن خطاب والى المشاعر الراقيه التى تعبر عن

حسن الخلق واحترام الذات ومعرفه الاخرين واحترمها لشخصها

الاخت والصديقه بل توؤمى كما اناديها سوما لكى منى كل الخير والحب

والى بنت شهريار احلى كلمه للعقل وحسن التعبير عن ارئها وفكرها الواعى الذى يتسم بحسن

الاخلاق والزوق الذى نعلمه عنها اختى الغاليه تحياتى الى اخواتى واخوانى فى منتدنا ابناء مصر

والى الكلمه الراقيه التى تسعد القلب والاحترام الذى هو سبيلنا فى التعامل تحياتى الى كل قلم يعلم بأننا هنا

تحت شعار نصنعه بكلمتنا ونبضى قلوبنا منتدى ابناء مصر لكم كل الخير من ايمن خطاب 

 جاسره مصريه سوما  


 مع رعايه الله وصباح خير يارب عليكم جميعا_

----------


## the_chemist

> انا جيت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  وحضرت
> 
> ...



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="groove,4,orangered" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جاءت الأميرة تمشي الهوينا = آمنة و لا كأنها تحس بالخطر

تمشي بنت السلطان تتبختر = بتؤدة و يحيطها موكبها بالخفر

و التهديد بالقضايا موجود = يملأ المكان و يتخطى الجدر[/poem]

صباح الخير على الجميعععععععععععععععععععععععععععع

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/33.gif" border="groove,4,orangered" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> جاءت الأميرة تمشي الهوينا = آمنة و لا كأنها تحس بالخطر
> 
> تمشي بنت السلطان تتبختر = بتؤدة و يحيطها موكبها بالخفر
> 
> و التهديد بالقضايا موجود = يملأ المكان و يتخطى الجدر[/poem]
> 
> صباح الخير على الجميعععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


صباح الورد والياسمين
من بنت شهريار للاخوة الغاليين
نهدى ونعدى
ولا بنخاف ولا بنتهدد
دا هو حتت يوم
لو مجاش على بعضة 18
هنقسمة 2
ولو بردو مجاش
هنقطعة ونجيبة على بوزة
احنا عندنا اعز من استاذ ايمن رشدى
( نظام رعب بس بالمتدارى  :Wacko:  )

طيب ممكن لو 18 مجاش ينفع 13 ؟
دا حتى نحس وينفع اوى مع غتوت  ::

----------


## سوما

صباح الرقى فى الكلمات والتعبير...... :f2:  صباحك يا جاسرة..
أطيب صباح لكل الأعضاء فى أرقى منتدى ..الرقى من حيث الأعضاء والكلمات والموضوعات.. :f2: 
حضرت..... :M (32):

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

مخصوم منى ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية :Blink: 

شهر بحاااااااااااله ...
والعلاوة كمان ( اللى متهنناش عليها اصلا ::sh:: )

مااااااااااااااااااشى يا ( بنت ابوها :Angry2: )
نردهالك فى الافراح

ادينى بسجل اهو حضورى
وتأكيدى على ان :


الظلم حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام :4: 


" برضة محدش قالى حصل اية يوم 18 :Closedeyes: "


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> " برضة محدش قالى حصل اية يوم 18"


عاجبك كدا يا بنت السلطان؟

اهه لسه ما شفناش يوم 18 أساساً والناس حتبص لنا فيه اهه.

----------


## محمد غباشى

السلام عليكم جميعا انا موجود واتمنى الخير والسعادة الى شباب مصر وابناء مصر

----------


## عيون جريئه

انا موجود معاك يا جماعه ممكن اشارك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

للتذكرة لا تنسوا... في انتظار يوم 18.

----------


## the_chemist

هو في حد بيقر هنا على يوم 18 يا شاعر

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

و مالو ما هو شاعر برضوا بس عطينا الطرشة

منتظرينة ييجى بس

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الرقى فى الكلمات والتعبير...... صباحك يا جاسرة..
> أطيب صباح لكل الأعضاء فى أرقى منتدى ..الرقى من حيث الأعضاء والكلمات والموضوعات..
> حضرت.....


ياصباح الرياحين
على اجمل عضوات الدفتر
تحياتى وامنياتى بيوم سعيد سمسمة
نورتينا
 :f2: 




> مخصوم منى ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية


شهر ونص حضرتك  :2: 




> شهر بحاااااااااااله ...
> والعلاوة كمان ( اللى متهنناش عليها اصلا)


اينعمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم  ::p: 




> مااااااااااااااااااشى يا ( بنت ابوها)
> نردهالك فى الافراح


يارب ياخويا يارب  :Glad: 





> " برضة محدش قالى حصل اية يوم 18"


اسأل صاخبك استاذ ايمن رشدى 
انا محبش افتن ابدااااااااااااااااااااا  ::p: 

بس نورتنا والله
 :f2: 





> عاجبك كدا يا بنت السلطان؟
> 
> اهه لسه ما شفناش يوم 18 أساساً والناس حتبص لنا فيه اهه.


 ::   ::   :: 
ياعينى عليك يا 18
كل الناس بتقول 18 18 18
ربنا معاك يا استاذ ايمن 
نورتنا 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم جميعا انا موجود واتمنى الخير والسعادة الى شباب مصر وابناء مصر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا بيك محمد .. نورتنا  :f2: 




> انا موجود معاك يا جماعه ممكن اشارك


ياهلا بالموظف الجديد
استاذ احمد
مرحب بيك فى دفتر الحضور
نورتنا
 :f2: 




> صباح الخير
> 
> للتذكرة لا تنسوا... في انتظار يوم 18.


 :l:  :l:  :l: ربنا يبعتلك بالسلامة يا 18





> هو في حد بيقر هنا على يوم 18 يا شاعر
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
> و مالو ما هو شاعر برضوا بس عطينا الطرشة
> منتظرينة ييجى بس


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه لو الشاعر شافك يابو امنية  ::mazika2:: 
ولا اعررررررررررررررررررررررفك
المهم التوووووووووووووووئيع
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح السعادة ......... والسكر الزيادة 


حضرت كالعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادة

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> موجودة...........
>  ايه ده؟؟  تصدق يا أيمن أول ما دخلت قلت اكيد دخلت قاعة غلط.. قصدى صفحة غلط أو موضوع عن فرح فى الحى الشعبى.. وكمان سوما مع شوما عشان القافية..ماشى ههههههههه..
> بمسى على كل الضيوف الموجودين.. واللى مش موجودين...
> الحقى يا بنت شهريار لازم البوفية يكون مفتوح طوال الاسبوع القادم..









الأخت الفاضلة ... سوما 


 :Smart:  

لاء هي دي القاعة يا سوما .. مدخلتيش غلط ولا حاجه 

بس هي طلبت معايا كده .. ولما بتطلب بمشي وراها  :: 

ومتسألينيش هي مين دي اللي بتطلب 

لأني أنا نفسي معرفش 

ههههههههههه

 :4: 

مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> شكرا ايمن باشا على الترحيب العجيب 
> 
> 
> ايه دا  احتراف ................







الأخ الفاضل ... ناصر الصديق 


صباحو تجلي حسب التوقيت المحلي 

يعني صباح حاير طاير مقامات 

جايلك من شبرا بالذات 

يعني ش ش ش 

يعني شقاوة شباب شبرا 

وسمعني سلام ريكو يا عمنا 

شبرا وبنات شبرااااااااااااا

ههههههههههههههههههه

 :Lol2: 


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> ياتوقيعاااااااااااااااااااتك يا ايمن
> نورت يافندم








الأخت الفاضلة ... بنت شهريار 



يا ردودك يا عبير يا بنت أبوها

ايه يا عم الجمال ده 

ميرسي على ذوقك

 :GANJA: 

حاجه كده على قد ما أوسم

هههههههههههههههههه

 :Roll2: 


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> وحشتوني يا جماعه ^_^
> .
> .









الأخت الفاضلة ... رورو قمر 


الحمد لله على سلامتك يا رورو

نورتي الدفتر والقاعة كلها 

لا تطولي الغيبة مرة تانيه 

تحياتي العطرية 

 :f2: 


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

يا ترى حصل إيه في يوم 18 أبريل ؟؟


جئناكم بالخبر اليقين .. عن أحداث يوم 18 أبريل

حتى يطمئن الجميع أن هذا اليوم لازال موجوداً ..،

ولم يتم إلغاؤة من الشهر كما يدعي المعارضون 

والدليل .... قالولوووووووووووووووووووو

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 *حدث في 18 أبريل عام 1855 - حاكم مصر سعيد باشا يقرر إنشاء مجلس تجار مختلط من المصريين والأجانب، وقد تسرب من هذا المجلس القانون الأجنبي ليحل مكان المعاملات في الشريعة الإسلامية. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام  1888 - صدور العدد الأول من جريدة المقطم بالقاهرة. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام  1906 - حدوث زلزال بقوى 8.25 درجات على مقياس ريختر في سان فرانسيسكو، وسبب حريق ودمار مات فيه حوالي 3000 شخص. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام  1919 - إنشاء عصبة الأمم وفق اتفاقية وقعها الحلفاء المنتصرون في الحرب العالمية الأولى. 
1923 - السلطان فؤاد سلطان مصر يصبح ملكاً على مصر. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام  1955 - انعقاد مؤتمر باندونج بإندونيسيا، والذي حضرته وفود 29 دولة أفريقية وآسيوية واستمر لمدة ستة أيام وكان المؤتمر النواة الأولى لنشأة حركة عدم الانحياز. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام 1960 - استقلال طنجة وضمها إلى المغرب. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام  1980 - تأسيس جمهورية زيمبابوي. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام 1983 - تفجير سفارة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في بيروت ومصرع جميع طاقمها البالغ 63 شخصاً. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام  1994 - إلقاء القبض على سمير جعجع قائد القوات اللبنانية. 

* حدث في 18 أبريل عام  1996 - حدوث مجزرة قانا في لبنان والتي نتج عنها مقتل 102 من المدنيين اللبنانيين في قصف إسرائيلي لموقع الأمم المتحدة في لبنان. 


* وقد ولد في مثل هذا اليوم 18 أبريل من عام 1966 - كمال لعريبي شاعر و كاتب جزائري. 

* وقد ولد في مثل هذا اليوم 18 أبريل من عام 1970 - سعد الدين الحريري، سياسي لبناني وزعيم تيار المستقبل. 

* وقد ولد في مثل هذا اليوم 18 أبريل من عام 1978 - جراح عبد اللطيف، لاعب كرة قدم كويتي. 

* وقد توفي في مثل هذا اليوم 18 أبريل من عام 796 - هشام بن عبد الرحمن، أحد أشهر الأمراء الأمويين في الأندلس. 

* وقد توفي في مثل هذا اليوم 18 أبريل من عام 1955 - ألبرت أينشتاين، عالم الفيزياء النظرية.....



أي خدمه 

علشان تعرفوا بس 

إننا مش أي أي ولا زي زي 

ده أحنا من ش ش ش 

ههههههههههههههه


مع تحياتي


بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## محمد غباشى

اية الحلاوة دى ايمن باشا مساء الفل عليك وعلى رورو قمر وعلى بنت شهريار و  ناصر الصديق وكل الاعضاء الحلوة

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انا موجود معاك يا جماعه ممكن اشارك









كل سنة وإنت طيب يا عيون جريئة 





عــــيد ميلاد سعيد 13/5/2008م 

وعقبال 100 سنـــة إن شاء الله

منور الدفتر ومنور المنتدى كله





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط أيمن خطاب

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح السعادة ......... والسكر الزيادة 
> 
> 
> حضرت كالعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادة


ياااااااااااااااااااولكم زى كل يوم
صباح الهنا وراحة البال
صباحك سعيد ان شاء الله ناصر
نورتنا بحضورك الجميل
احياتى
 :f2: 




> الأخت الفاضلة ... بنت شهريار 
> 
> 
> 
> يا ردودك يا عبير يا بنت أبوها
> 
> ايه يا عم الجمال ده 
> 
> ميرسي على ذوقك
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة يافندم
كله من دا  ::p: 
نورتنا  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا ترى حصل إيه في يوم 18 أبريل ؟؟
> 
> 
> جئناكم بالخبر اليقين .. عن أحداث يوم 18 أبريل
> 
> حتى يطمئن الجميع أن هذا اليوم لازال موجوداً ..،
> 
> ولم يتم إلغاؤة من الشهر كما يدعي المعارضون 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
طبعا مش اى اى ولا زى زى

بس بردو معرفتش تقولنا يوم 18 دا يخص استاذ ايمن رشدى فى ايه  ::p: 
وياريت تركز فى الكرسى بتاعك شوية لو سمحت
خلينا نشوف الاجابات وننتقم  ::

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل يا جماعة على كل المتواجدين

عاملين إيه؟

ياريت بامية باللحمة الضانى و شوية عيش فلاحى من بتاع جدتى

و بـ 10000000000000000 هنا و شفا

و مطرح ما يسرى يمرى

ياللا اغطسوووووووووووووووووووا

كلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

الحلة كبيرة 

قف

ثابببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت

كفاية عليكم كده

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل يا جماعة على كل المتواجدين
> 
> عاملين إيه؟
> 
> ياريت بامية باللحمة الضانى و شوية عيش فلاحى من بتاع جدتى
> 
> و بـ 10000000000000000 هنا و شفا
> 
> و مطرح ما يسرى يمرى
> ...


ااااااااااااااااااايه داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 ::nooo::  ::nooo::  ::nooo:: 
ملحقناش ناكل حااااااااااااااااااااااجه  :Wacko: 
انت جاى تجرى ريقنا وتقولنا ثابت  ::-s: 
طيب العزومة الجاية ان شاء الله
اسمك مش مكتوووووووووووووووووووب  :BRAWA: 
كيميائى اكل .. قصدى حضر  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرت الحمد لله

مالحقتش الباميه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

حضرت ولم أجد أحد


فوّقّعت .. ومشيت :Afro: 

" ومش عاوز اعرف حاجة عن يوم 18 خلالالالالالالالاص :Plane: "


تحياتى،،،، :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

بقى كووووووول الناس دي بتتكلم عن يوم 18... وولا واحد عارف يشاور لي عليه؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

7
7
7
7
7

أيون

تمام كده

انا الى وصلت

احلا مساء عليكى يابنت شهريار

تمنياتى بيوم سعيد للجميع

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## عيون جريئه

السلام عليكم انا وصلت  للتواجد معاكم والله بس متاسف مش هاطول لانى مشغول جدا فى العمل باىىىىىىى

----------


## التفاؤل

*السلام عليكم ...*
*احم احم نحن هنا ...*
*تحياتي لجميع الأعضاء*
*اتمنى الجميع بخير ...*
*التفاؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤل*

----------


## nariman

*انا جيييييييت*


*وحشتونى*



*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

اللي حيلاقي يوم 18 الأول... بنت شهريار حتجيب له حاجة حلوة.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

تم رفع الدفتر  لظروف قهريه 

لعدم توافر الصفحة الخاصة بيوم 18 

تم اعداد  فريق عمل  مكون من 18 عين  للبحث عن اليوم المفقود ......!

جارى البحث  ......؟

ونهيب الساده الاعضاء بعدم التعاون مع فريق البحث  لتصعيب المهمة .
صباحكو زى الفل

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الخير

هو لسه يوم 18 تايه

سيبوه لما يندم هيرجع لوحده

صباحو فله

----------


## سوما

حضرت...... :f: 
يوم سعيد للجميع بأذن الله...... :M (32):

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> 
> تم رفع الدفتر  لظروف قهريه 
> 
> لعدم توافر الصفحة الخاصة بيوم 18 
> 
> تم اعداد  فريق عمل  مكون من 18 عين  للبحث عن اليوم المفقود ......!
> 
> جارى البحث  ......؟
> ...



انا جيت ..

وتم اتخاذ اللازم  ::xx:: 
وجارى عرقلة رحلة فريق البحث


السادة الاعضاء

ياريت تنسوا يوم 18


خالص تحياتى،،،، :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ناصر الصديق .. نورتنا يافندم
كويس انك ملحقتش البامية .. طلعت كوسة  ::nooo:: 

شاعر الرومانسية .. لازززززززززم تعرف يوم 18 فيه ايه
علشان تمسكة معانا لما ييجى  ::$: 

ا / ايمن رشدى .. يوم 18 اهووووووووووو  :!!!: 
انا شاورتلك عليه وماليش دعوة  :Arrow2: 

مملكة الحب .. تمام كدا وصلتى  :Roll2: 
نورتى ياسكرة

عيون جريئة .. ربنا معاااااااااااك يافندم

التفاؤل .. ياهلا ياهلا
نورتى دفترنا المتواضع يافندم
اقفى فى الطابور علشان تقبضى معانا  ::no3:: 

ناريمااااااااان .. مخصوم منه اسبوع يا جميلة
غيابك طال ووحشتيناااااااااااااا  :f: 
نورتينا حبيبتى

سوماااااااا .. كنت لسه هبحث مع الشرطة عنك 
هاتيلنا شوية اقلام وانتى جاية 
علشان الناس مش لاقية تمضى 
وحشتينى ياقمر  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> 
> تم رفع الدفتر  لظروف قهريه 
> 
> لعدم توافر الصفحة الخاصة بيوم 18 
> 
> تم اعداد  فريق عمل  مكون من 18 عين  للبحث عن اليوم المفقود ......!
> 
> جارى البحث  ......؟
> ...


خيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
نزلوا الدفتر محدش يرفعة  :Mad: 

ناصرررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Excl: 
انت معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين  :!!!: 

تم ابلاغ عصابة حمادة وتوتو  ::p: 
ومتابعة ناصر الصديق وكل من يساندة فى العرقلة والكعبلة 
وقد اعذر من انذر   ::p: 
ومنجيلكوش فى يوم ضايع
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الخير على كل الناس


أنتوا لسه بتدوروا على يوم 18

دا هرب من هناك

لا لا لا من هنا


لا لا لا من هناهوه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جيت ..
> 
> وتم اتخاذ اللازم 
> وجارى عرقلة رحلة فريق البحث
> 
> 
> السادة الاعضاء
> 
> ياريت تنسوا يوم 18
> ...


امسكووووووووووووووووووووووووووة  :Mad: 
اول اللى بيكعبلوا اهو
وكمان اخدت اللازم  ::mm:: 
تم خطف نادو ونور  :: 
ابقى شوف هتعرقلنا ازاى بقى  ::p: 

ياتجيب يوم 18 يا هبعتهم رأس البر
 :f2:

----------


## bedo_ic

انا جيت وبصبح عليك
يا  100 جوووووووووووووووووود مورنينج
تحياتى 
بيدوووووووووووووووو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يااااااااااااه...

كل الهيصة دي على يوم 18 بتاعي؟

والله فيكوا الخير...

طيب اللي يلاقيه... يديله أجرة التاكس... ويبعته حلايب... حاستناه هناك لحد يوم 17.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

جائنا البيان التالى 

من مصدر موثوق منه 

فريق البحث ( العيون الجريئة )

تم القبض على يوم 18 وتم تشديد الحراسه عليه 

وسوف يكون متواجد معنا  فى اقرب فرصة ممكنة 


تابعوا نا  سوف نقدم لكم ما يستجد من  اخبار 


صباح الفل عليكم 

 :Love:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> امسكووووووووووووووووووووووووووة 
> اول اللى بيكعبلوا اهو
> وكمان اخدت اللازم 
> تم خطف نادو ونور 
> ابقى شوف هتعرقلنا ازاى بقى 
> 
> ياتجيب يوم 18 يا هبعتهم رأس البر


محدش يحوشنننننننننننننننى
محدش يمسكننننننننننننننننى

اما بخصوص الاولاد..
والله حلتيلى مشكلة كبيرة.. :Biggrin: 

كنت بفكر ازاى حيروحوا المصيف .. وانا مزنوق فى الشغل كدة

الحمد لله فورجتتتتتتتتتتت :hey: 

( بس إحيات والديك اتوصى بمشبك تِعيلب وحلويات بلبع
وتكون العشة فى شارع 101 - على البحر :;):  )


انا هنا معاكوا بقى علطووووول :Biggrin: 


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جيت وبصبح عليك
> يا  100 جوووووووووووووووووود مورنينج
> تحياتى 
> بيدوووووووووووووووو


ياجود موررنج ياجود افتر نون  :Icecream: 
ياولكم ياولكم دكتور بيدوووووووووووووو
نورتنا وشرفتنا
من مصر لليبيا
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يااااااااااااه...
> 
> كل الهيصة دي على يوم 18 بتاعي؟
> 
> والله فيكوا الخير...
> 
> طيب اللي يلاقيه... يديله أجرة التاكس... ويبعته حلايب... حاستناه هناك لحد يوم 17.


الله يخليك يا استاذ ايمن
عموما اول مانلاقيه هنبعته شلاتين علطول
استناة على الطريق بقى
لو فات وملحقتوش احنا غير مسئولين خااااااااااااااالص  :Cool: 
وان خلص الفول انا مش مسئول  :BRAWA:

----------


## سوما

Good Evening..  :: 
 :f:  حضرت....... وبوقع .......وجاية بأقلام جديدة لكل الناس.....فين المرتب بقى يا بنت شهريار.... :: 
مسائكم سكر زيادة........ :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> جائنا البيان التالى 
> 
> من مصدر موثوق منه 
> 
> فريق البحث ( العيون الجريئة )
> 
> تم القبض على يوم 18 وتم تشديد الحراسه عليه 
> 
> وسوف يكون متواجد معنا  فى اقرب فرصة ممكنة 
> ...


 ::p:  ::p:  ::p: 
لما تجيبوة هاتوة على هنا علطول
علشان هنعملة على العشا  :BRAWA: 
 :f2: 




> محدش يحوشنننننننننننننننى
> محدش يمسكننننننننننننننننى
> 
> اما بخصوص الاولاد..
> والله حلتيلى مشكلة كبيرة..
> 
> كنت بفكر ازاى حيروحوا المصيف .. وانا مزنوق فى الشغل كدة
> 
> الحمد لله فورجتتتتتتتتتتت
> ...


سيبووووووووووووووووووووة  ::p: 
ودوة وجيبيوة ودوخوة

تم حجز المشبك والحلويات
والحاج بلبع بيسلم عليك
ومرعى بتاع الكليمة كمان 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت ياشاعرنا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> Good Evening.. 
>  حضرت....... وبوقع .......وجاية بأقلام جديدة لكل الناس.....فين المرتب بقى يا بنت شهريار....
> مسائكم سكر زيادة........


بلاااااااااااااااااش المعاملة دى بينا ياسمسم
مرتبات ايه وكلام فارغ ايه بس
دا انتى حبيبتى ياسمسم  :: 

الاقلام دى مكتوب بيها قبل كدا
ومش هدفع تمنها معلش بقى  ::p: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مسائك ورد ورياحين
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله يخليك يا استاذ ايمن
> عموما اول مانلاقيه هنبعته شلاتين علطول
> استناة على الطريق بقى
> لو فات وملحقتوش احنا غير مسئولين خااااااااااااااالص 
> وان خلص الفول انا مش مسئول


الله يسامحك يا بنت السلطان...

يا بنتي حلايب غير شلاتين خالص... كدا حتلخبطي الدنيا...

عموما... للتسهيل عليكوا... لما تلاقوه ابعتوه على أي واحدة من الحتت المشهورة دي (العواونة - الهِوّ - مشرّك بحري - طوخ القراموص)

مالكوش حجة بقى.

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير* 

*ناريمان*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جمعة مباركة 


على كل المسلمين ان شاء الله 

حضرت


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

معلش يا جماعة

أنا مش جاي بكرة.

عندي تنفيض.

ويش مي لاك (=Wish me Luck).

----------


## the_chemist

انزليجى ده يا مرسي

طب لما المذيع قام وقف على حيله

عرفت ازاى أنه قام وقف؟؟؟؟؟؟

لقيت الراديو إتهز كده فعرفت أن المذيع لما قام وقف على حيله دماغه خبطت في سقف الراديو

طب هه هههه هات الشريط كده من الأول و أنا أشاورملك على الكِلمة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ياختي قطيعة تقطع شغل البيت وسنينه...

أنا ما جيتش النهاردا، ومش جاي بكرة...

عندي غسيل.

----------


## nariman

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يقويك ياأستاذ أيمن ... أى خدمات ..تحت امرك*



*حضور* 

*ناريمان*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

[frame="2 80"]ايه يا جماعة 

انتو ساكتين ليه ما عدش حد يسأل على يوم 18 ليه ؟



عالعموم  الى يمضى حضور يقعد ما يمشيش 


لأن أحنا محضرين ليكم  مفاجأة 


منوررررررررررررررررررين[/frame]

----------


## البرنسيسة@

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا                                                                                                       واناضيفه جديده

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الله يسامحك يا بنت السلطان...
> 
> يا بنتي حلايب غير شلاتين خالص... كدا حتلخبطي الدنيا...
> 
> عموما... للتسهيل عليكوا... لما تلاقوه ابعتوه على أي واحدة من الحتت المشهورة دي (العواونة - الهِوّ - مشرّك بحري - طوخ القراموص)
> 
> مالكوش حجة بقى.


18
18
18
18
18
18
18
قفشناه اهو
وجبناة من قفاة وايدية ورجلية
حد عاوز حاجه من يوم 18 ؟؟
اووووووووووكاااااااااااااااااازيوووووووووووووووون
 :Wacko:  :Wacko:  :Wacko:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

:Evil 2:  :Evil 2:  :Evil 2: 


> 18
> 18
> 18
> 18
> 18
> 18
> 18
> قفشناه اهو
> وجبناة من قفاة وايدية ورجلية
> ...



 :Akuma:  :Akuma:  :Akuma: 


كده حرقتى المفاجأة يابنت شهريار  


طيب مش هنسلمه ليكم 

واللى عاوزه يقف فى الطابور

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> [frame="2 80"]ايه يا جماعة 
> 
> انتو ساكتين ليه ما عدش حد يسأل على يوم 18 ليه ؟
> 
> 
> 
> عالعموم  الى يمضى حضور يقعد ما يمشيش 
> 
> 
> ...


*حيث إن المسألة فيها  مفاجآت 

أنا ما جيتش 

ولا وقعت 

ولا  هوقع

علشان النهاردة 18 ... نسأل عليه ليه!! 


*

----------


## the_chemist

يوم 18 لسه هربان

طيب 18 التالى وصل و لا لسه

طب فين شيخ الغفر اللى هنا

تلاقوه نايم على جسر التِرعة جنب الجصر 

جال ايه هيغفره؟

و هو بندجيته اتسرجت منه و هو نايم بيشخر

لا و ايه بنت السلطان عمالة بتهددنا بمسرور كِل يوم

طب بأمرة ايه بتهددينا و إنت حتة يوم مش عارفة تديبيه

و كل شوية تجولى جيبناه من جفاه

و فى الخر يطلع اليوم الغلبان يوم 11 منه اللى انت جادرة و مستجوية عليه

أنى بجه هأعمل الشكوى بتاعتى زى شكوى الفلاح الفصيح بتاع تحوتى الفراعنة يعنى

و هنسيبنا من 1000 ليلة و ليلتين تلاتة دى

هألف الشكوى بتاعتى و رادع تانى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> كده حرقتى المفاجأة يابنت شهريار  
> 
> 
> طيب مش هنسلمه ليكم 
> 
> واللى عاوزه يقف فى الطابور


طابورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
وجالك ايد تكتبهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Omg: 
وكمان مش هتسلممممممممممممممممممممممة
طيببببببببببببببببببببببب

اعلنا الحررررررررررررررررررررررررب  :O O: 
خدلك ساتر  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *حيث إن المسألة فيها  مفاجآت 
> 
> أنا ما جيتش 
> 
> ولا وقعت 
> 
> ولا  هوقع
> 
> علشان النهاردة 18 ... نسأل عليه ليه!! 
> ...


ااااااااااااااسكتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
دا مجااااااااااااااااااااااااش
وبندور عليييييييييييييييييييييه
وقع وقع بقى علشان تدور معانا
هاتولة قلم  :Poster Spam:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يوم 18 لسه هربان
> 
> طيب 18 التالى وصل و لا لسه
> 
> طب فين شيخ الغفر اللى هنا
> 
> تلاقوه نايم على جسر التِرعة جنب الجصر 
> 
> جال ايه هيغفره؟
> ...


انت بتزعق  ::-s: 
صوتك عالى  ::-s: 

يامسرورررررررررررررررررررررررر
هات امنية  ::-s:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

سيبيها لبكره الله يخليك


 :Mad: 

 :Roll2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايها الساااااااااااااااااااااادة

جاءنا البيان التاااااااااااااااااااااالى



بعد التجول والترحال

والبحث والفحص والتحميص والتمحيص

تم العثور على المجنى عليه

الهارب من قانون الدفتر

والمتغيب عن العمل ابتداء من 18 الشهر اللى فات

وقد تم القبض عليه متلبساً

ومتخفيا فى عدة شخصيات

ولكن مع اجهزة المخابرات الخاصة بدفتر الحضور

التابع للسيد شهريار

بمملكة الف ليلة وليلة

وبمساعدة المخبر مسرور

تم القبض على المجنى عليه

وهاهو بين يديكم 

بجميع التهم المنسوبة اليه

وبجميع الشخصيات اللى تم التخفى بها













وها هو المتهم متخفى وسط الشعب
بس على ميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  :Beta2: 





ونوجة الشكر الى كل من ساهم معنا 
فى العثور على اليوم المفقود



حد عاوز يوم تانى  !!
اى خدمة يا استاذ ايمن رشدى
 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> انت بتزعق 
> صوتك عالى 
> 
> يامسرورررررررررررررررررررررررر
> هات امنية


طبعا لازم أزعج و أدعر كمان

و عم بتهددينى بخطف أمنية

لا لع و مليون لع

الخطف حِدانا بيكون خطف ثلاثى مزدوج

يعنى تخطفى أمنية يكون معاها أبوها اللى هو أنا و أمها كمان

يعنى توفيراً لنفجات البحث و خلافه علينا

و كمان توفيراً لنفجات الوكل و الشرب في الأيام الزحل دى




> سيبيها لبكره الله يخليك


متشكرين يا عم الحاج

و لكن لو كانت هتنفذ اللى فوج ده

أنا مفيش عندى مانع

ياللا يا بنت السلطان

يا تكونى جد الجول يا تنزلى من جصر التِرعة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

إيه يا بنت شهريار؟

يعني مستنية يوم ما اغيب علشان تيجيبيلي يوم 18؟

استنصاد دا ولا إيه؟

----------


## the_chemist

> إيه يا بنت شهريار؟
> 
> يعني مستنية يوم ما اغيب علشان تيجيبيلي يوم 18؟
> 
> استنصاد دا ولا إيه؟


ههههاى

أنت صدقت يا شاعرنا

دا يوم 11 الغلبان اللى مالوش ضهر

فمسكته و خلت الغفر عدموه العافية

فاكر فيلم "المواطن مصرى"

لما أخدوا إبن الراجل الغلبان و دخلوه الجيش بدل إبن العمدة

بنت السلطان علشان يوم 18 طلع إبن شيخ الغفر بتاع القصر

كررت الفيلم ده بالظبط

شوف لك حل بقي

----------


## بنت شهريار

إيه يا بنت شهريار؟

يعني مستنية يوم ما اغيب علشان تيجيبيلي يوم 18؟

استنصاد دا ولا إيه؟
لااااااااااااااااااااااااا بقققققققققققققققققققققققى
هو مين مستنصد مين
يعنى حضرتك مواظب الشهر كله وجاى تغيب يوم 18
خلاص ياسيد
انتظر 18 اللى جاى بقى
وعليك العوض  ::mazika2::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباحكو زى الفل 


يوم 18+1  شهر 18 -13 = النهارده


يبقى الاسبوع اللى فات كان شهر ايه ؟

----------


## the_chemist

> صباحكو زى الفل 
> 
> 
> يوم 18+1  شهر 18 -13 = النهارده
> 
> 
> يبقى الاسبوع اللى فات كان شهر ايه ؟


يبقي


يبقي


يـ

بـ

قـ

ى


الخل بالفتة و النوم

----------


## the_chemist

> صباحكو زى الفل 
> 
> 
> يوم 18+1  شهر 18 -13 = النهارده
> 
> 
> يبقى الاسبوع اللى فات كان شهر ايه ؟


يبقي


يبقي


يـ

بـ

قـ

ى


الخل بالفتة و النوم

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

انا مجتش امبارح... 

ولا أول امبارح...

ولا انهاردة...!!!! ::mazika2:: 


حد شافنى ::mazika:: 


تحياتى واحتراماتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:   :f2: 
 :M (32):   :M (32): 
حضرت............ :Baby:

----------


## nariman

*حضرت والحمدلله*


*ناريمان3230*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> إيه يا بنت شهريار؟
> 
> يعني مستنية يوم ما اغيب علشان تيجيبيلي يوم 18؟
> 
> استنصاد دا ولا إيه؟
> لااااااااااااااااااااااااا بقققققققققققققققققققققققى
> هو مين مستنصد مين
> يعنى حضرتك مواظب الشهر كله وجاى تغيب يوم 18
> خلاص ياسيد
> ...


*يا سلااااااااااااااااام!!!!

بقى كدا؟ حتجيبيها فيّ؟

بلاش يا بنت السلطان... ولا تزعلي نفسك....

بلاها يوم 18 خاااااااااالص...

هاتيلنا يوم 19... أهه... مالكيش حجة المرة دي.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح معطر وحلو ونادى 

على اهلك وناسك وعيونك يا بلادى 


 حضرت الحمد لله

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حـــــضــــــــــــرت



*بــنـــــــت 
شــــــهــريـــــــار*

----------


## the_chemist

> حـــــضــــــــــــرت
> 
> 
> 
> *بــنـــــــت 
> شــــــهــريـــــــار*


هو في ايه

كل شوية حضرت

و بالبنط العريض

خلاص حصل لنا الرعب و التهديد

بدل ما ترعبينا كنتى اقدرى على اليوم اللى مجنن الناس كلها

يوم 18

----------


## سوما

:f2:  يومكم سعيد..........  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا جيت امبارح... علشان أمضي النهاردا... يبقى بكرة إيييييييييييييه؟

----------


## فراس الغامدي

*صباااااااااح سعيد لكل الحضوووور وحااااااضرين لتوووقيع لبقية الاياااااام والشهوووووور 

                                ونصبح عليكم بي احلى الكلمااات 

إذا ما الطائر الصداح قد هدهده اللحن
ورفت نسمة الفجر على أشجانه تحنو
هناك السحر والأحلام والألحان والفن
هناك الطير مثل مسيح
يغنى لحنه للريح
.. ذبيحا .. من قرار ذبيح !
صحا الطائر حيراناً يبث الليل أشجانا
ويجلو طلعة الصبح ليهدى الصبح ألحانا
فما كذب إيمانا ولا صدق برهانا
فهذا العالم الحيران ما ينفك حيرانا
وكم غنى هو الطائر
وقبلا كم ثوى طائر
أما للسرب من آخر ؟!
إلام نجئ ثم نروح لا جئنا ولارحنا
إلام نعيش ثم نموت لاعشنا ولا متنا
هو المنفى إذا كان البقاء قرين أن نفنى
يتامى نحن ياأطيار
دعوا الآهات للأشجار
فقد جزت بلا منشار!
علام نبتنى الأعشاش والحيات فى الأعشاش
إلام نسير كالعميان والممشى طريق كباش
وفيم الخلف كم منا قتيل مثل من عاش
هو الحتف الذى يصمى برغم الضوء جيش فراش
نسابق للخلاص النور
فنغدو فى لظى التنور
وها النافذة السور !
ملى طائرى فى الكون ثمة حار ما الجدوى
إذا كانت أغانينا تباعاً مثلنا تروى
وهذا الكون يطوينا فهل فى مرة يطوى
فما الجدوى .. فما الجدوى .. فما الجدوى ..
رويدا أيها الثائر
فليس القدر الساخر
ولكن دوما الشاعر !
إذا ما الطائر الصداح قد هدهده اللحن
ورفت نسمة الفجر على أشجانه تحنو
هناك السحر والأحلام والألحان والفن*

*وااااسفين طولنا عليكم انا عااارف انو توووقيع حضووور بس دة تووووقيع حضوووري بعد طوووول الغياااب 

وتقبلووو تحياااااتي*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

*بما  أن النهاردة عيد ميلادي ..

و الموضوع دا مش هيعدي بالساهل

قررت إني أوقع

و بما أن مفيش حد قال لي كل سنة و انت طيب

و النهاردة مش عيد ميلادي أساسا 

يبقى هوقّع ليه!!!!

عجايب!!*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 


حضرت 


وجارى التوقيع 

 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *بما  أن النهاردة عيد ميلادي ..
> 
> و الموضوع دا مش هيعدي بالساهل
> 
> قررت إني أوقع
> 
> و بما أن مفيش حد قال لي كل سنة و انت طيب
> 
> و النهاردة مش عيد ميلادي أساسا 
> ...


يا إبنى بقي أنا عارف تاريخ ميلادك و إنت مش عارفة

أصلنا أنا و أنت مولودين في تاريخ أشهر من نار على علم

تاريخ ميلادنا هو

هو



هو


هو في ايه


الالزهايمر ركب و لا ايييييييييييييييييه


ااااااااااه


افتكرت



31 فبراير

شوفت بقي تاريخ ميلاد كل العظماااااااااااااااااااااااء


بس اوعى تقول مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

ياقوّم..


 ياقوّم..



ياقوّم..











ها أنا ذا..... :1: 


تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:  صباح ومساء الخيرات  :f2: 
 ::h::  حضرت  ::h::

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_صباح الخير ومساء والورد

جاسره مصريه_

----------


## rosey19

:f2: 


 :f2: 


 :f2: 
                           مساء الورد على كل الموجودين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

18 صباح...

على أجمل 18 سطر...

في ألذ 18 صفحة...

(إحنا ما بنلقحش ولا حاجة)

----------


## the_chemist

> ياقوّم..
> 
> 
>  ياقوّم..
> 
> 
> 
> ياقوّم..
> 
> ...



ايه يا عم حسن

أنت بتفكرنا أننا قاعدين في منتدى قبيلة عبس

و لابسين الدروع

الناس اللى هنا رِوشة يعنى ممكن تقع من الخضة لما تسمع صوتك و أنت بتزعق و كأنك في الصحرا

خليك هنا خليك

بالراحة شوية


عرفنا أنك جيت و كمان الكهربا قطعت فدا أكد لنا مجيئك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحوا فلة يا شاعر الرومانسية

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> ايه يا عم حسن
> 
> أنت بتفكرنا أننا قاعدين في منتدى قبيلة عبس
> 
> و لابسين الدروع
> 
> الناس اللى هنا رِوشة يعنى ممكن تقع من الخضة لما تسمع صوتك و أنت بتزعق و كأنك في الصحرا
> 
> خليك هنا خليك
> ...




صباحه ورد يا مـــــان

قشطة عليه

وحشتنى طحن طحن والله






ايه رأيك كدة يا باشا... شوية رَوّشنه حلوين اهم :Smart: 

وماتقلقش ... صلحت كابل النور :Lol2: 


تحياتى يا شلّة :Love: 


 :f2:

----------


## ديدي

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
انا جيت

----------


## nariman

*حضرت*


*ناريمان 3230*

----------


## the_chemist

> صباحه ورد يا مـــــان
> 
> قشطة عليه
> 
> وحشتنى طحن طحن والله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أهو كده الروشنة يا عم حسن

الناس تقول علينا عواجيز و لا حاجة

تبقي وِحشة في حقنا

لازم نوريهم أننا لسه شباب و روشين طحـ اه اه اه  كح كح كحكحكح   ـن يا عم حسن آآآآآآآآآآآه يانى

السلم قطع نفسي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير...

إيه يا اخواننا...

هو مش النهاردا 24 مايو؟

طب فين الاحتفالات؟

دا ما بيجيش إلا مرة واحدة في السنة.

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> صباح الخير...
> 
> إيه يا اخواننا...
> 
> هو مش النهاردا 24 مايو؟
> 
> طب فين الاحتفالات؟
> 
> دا ما بيجيش إلا مرة واحدة في السنة.


هو مش امبارح كان 24 مايو!!!

و بكره برضه 24 مايو !!!

هو احنا  هنوقّع أكتر من مرة في يوم واحد!!

ملاحظة : مش توقيع 

أمّال ايه بقى؟؟

----------


## سوما

:f2:  موجودة.........
أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير....... :f2:

----------


## nariman

*أنا جيييييت* 



 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

معلهش جاى متأخر

أصلي دفعت إشتراك النت إمبارح

و الجماعة الله يكرمهم أعطونى الإكرامية

و قطعوا النت من قبل ما أصحى لغاية دلوقتى الساعة 9:12 م

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباحكو  فل 


حضرت  والحمد لله

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الخير

عاملين ايه

و بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير
> 
> عاملين ايه
> 
> و بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


صباح الفل يا عم كيميائي...

إيه يا سيدنا... إنت بتقلل في الكلام علشان اشتراك النت ما يخلصش بسرعة ولا إيه؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

الحــــــــــب 






مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير..........أحلى ورد لأجمل صحبة
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم


حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## بنت شهريار

من بعد الغيااااااااااااااااااااب

والتأخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات

والحوافز والمكافآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآت

والتعلب فات فات وفى ديلة سبع لفااااااااااااااات


بس انا حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

بجد افتقدت الدفتر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



انتظروووووووووووووووووووووووونا مع المرتب الجديد
وزيادة فرختين ورغيف عيش

----------


## nariman

*ايه الاسراف ده ياعبير..ههههههههههههههه*


*مساء الفل*

*حضرت والحمدلله*

*ناريمان3230*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

حلو قوي يا بنت السلطان...

هو انتي لما تغيبي... ناخد احنا علاوة؟

طب ما تجيش بكرة بقى.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ايه الاسراف ده ياعبير..ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *مساء الفل*
> 
> *حضرت والحمدلله*
> 
> *ناريمان3230*


يالا ياناريمااااااااااااااااان
ان شالله ماحد حووووووووووووووش
خلى الشعب يعيش  :: 
نورتينا ياقمر
 :f2: 




> حلو قوي يا بنت السلطان...
> 
> هو انتي لما تغيبي... ناخد احنا علاوة؟
> 
> طب ما تجيش بكرة بقى.


بعتونا اواااااااااااااااااااااام
كل دا علشان علاوة 30%
امال لو قلت 50% هترهنونى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية هيه بقى  :3:

----------


## the_chemist

*هو ايه حكاية الناس دى؟!

كل واحد يدخل الدفتر و هو بيشطب و لا ايه؟!

سي ناصر يقول "حضرت"

تقولش نفسه إتقطع على لما طلع السلم

و ناريمان "خدى دى و بلاش تزعقى " مفيش عندها غير حضرت بتقلد الريسة بتاعة الدفتر

و الريسة بتاعة الدفتر تروح و تقول عدولى

و قال ايه ترجع و تزود فرخة و رغيفين عيش

ايه الافترا ده يا شيخة

حرام عليكى يا شيخة

أنت معندكيش أخوات صبيان و لا ايه

طب خليهم 3 فرخات و 10 ترغفة الدنيا ولعت و جابت جاز خلاث*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *هو ايه حكاية الناس دى؟!
> 
> كل واحد يدخل الدفتر و هو بيشطب و لا ايه؟!
> 
> سي ناصر يقول "حضرت"
> 
> تقولش نفسه إتقطع على لما طلع السلم
> 
> و ناريمان "خدى دى و بلاش تزعقى " مفيش عندها غير حضرت بتقلد الريسة بتاعة الدفتر
> ...


أولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::uff:: 
انا قلت فرختين ورغيف
العيش ياباشا بضرب النار
الفراخ ارحم  :: 

ثالثا هو خدوهم بالصوت ولا ايه  :3: 

طيب ناصر حضر
وناريمان حضرت
حتى اوسيمى اللى مش بيوقع حضر

انت بقى بتحضر كل يووووووووووووووم ومش بتقول حضرتك  :: 
وكتبناك غياب  ::p: 

يعنى لا فرخة ولا حتى رغيف ولا حتة ايس كريم  :Icecream:

----------


## the_chemist

> أولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> انا قلت فرختين ورغيف
> العيش ياباشا بضرب النار
> الفراخ ارحم 
> 
> ثالثا هو خدوهم بالصوت ولا ايه 
> 
> طيب ناصر حضر
> وناريمان حضرت
> ...


*منك للى كلت دراع جوزها يا بنت السلطان

أنت مفترية كده ليه

بأحضر و بأوئع 

حتى لسه موئع إتنين في بعض

و اتخانقوا و بطحوا بعض و جابوا دم و راحوا القسم

و برضوا مش عاجبك*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *منك للى كلت دراع جوزها يا بنت السلطان
> 
> أنت مفترية كده ليه
> 
> بأحضر و بأوئع 
> 
> حتى لسه موئع إتنين في بعض
> 
> و اتخانقوا و بطحوا بعض و جابوا دم و راحوا القسم
> ...


بعيد عنك
افترا وقوة
وسلطة لا يستهان بها
اللى اكلت دراع جوزها دى
جت قدمتة فروض ولاء وطاعة فى موضوع ام الشهيد
لترويض الازواج
اثبات حسن نية ليس الا

ملحوظة : من وقع توقيعتننننننننننننننننننننن بين اخية 
وئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع فيها
وهتلاقينى بوئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع انا قصادة
ماهو كل قوى فيه الاقوى منه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يامسروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور  :Mad: 
خلى امنية عندك لغاية ما ابوها يوئع  ::-s:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

تسجيل حضور




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

مبروووووووووك يا عبير :4: 

عقبال الحوافز  :Play Ball: 

بس خدى بالك ....... ::cop:: 



لو ادوا حوافز ..


يبقى  كيلو اللحمة حيبقى ب 60 جنية :Closedeyes: 



بيقولك واحد بيقول لصاحبة :
" حلمت امبارح انى كنت ماشى فى صحرا ووقعت فى بلاعة "
قالو : يبقى الحكومة حتديلك علاوة  ::-s: 
ههههههههههههههههههه


اه صحيح ...





انا جيييييييييييت  :f: 


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> *هو ايه حكاية الناس دى؟!
> 
> كل واحد يدخل الدفتر و هو بيشطب و لا ايه؟!
> 
> سي ناصر يقول "حضرت"
> 
> تقولش نفسه إتقطع على لما طلع السلم
> 
> 
> ...


صباح الخير استاذى الفاضل

 :f2: 

هات الدفتر وتعالى ورايا 

وابعت هات دستة اقلام 

لوكان الكلام بيتباع ماكنتش اتلقيت اى كلام 

دا الكلام ببلاش ياصاحبى  والتوقيع ما بيحتاجش اقلام 

زى ما تقول كده كليك يمين وتقلب لوحة المفاتيح 

تقدر تكتب انجليزى وممكن تكتب عربى فصيح

وهى مش هتفرق توقيع بكلمة ولا اكتر 

واحنا من الجوع مش بنقدر 

نطلع لحد ما نمضى فى الدفتر

ومدير الحسابات ماجاش من يجى شهرين

وبنت شهريار تروح وتقول عدولى 

وترجع جايبه آل مكافئة  للحاضرين

دول هما  فرخة واحده ومن العيش رغيفين 

وانت نازل هتلاقى لجنة بتفتش 

لجنة من الصحة  ولجنة من التموين 

وطبعا مافيش غير

 ـــ جبت دول منين ؟   


مضطر


( أمضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى)

(قصدى اجرى)

----------


## nariman

*nariman3230*

 :f: 


.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مبروووووووووك يا عبير
> 
> عقبال الحوافز 
> 
> بس خدى بالك .......
> 
> 
> 
> لو ادوا حوافز ..
> ...


بلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها اللحمة
مش هناااااااااااااااااااااااكل لحمة

مالو الفول والعدس
دا حتى مفيد للصحة  :O O: 

نورررررررررررت ياشاعرنا
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مساء الخير


في ظل ظروف الخبز الحالية... ممكن افك رغيفي... بتلات خرفان؟

----------


## سوما

:f2:  موجودة..
ايه الجمال ده يا عبير..؟ يسلم ايدك.. :y:

----------


## the_chemist

> بلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها اللحمة
> مش هناااااااااااااااااااااااكل لحمة
> 
> مالو الفول والعدس
> دا حتى مفيد للصحة 
> 
> نورررررررررررت ياشاعرنا


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أصلك مش عارفة الخيبة التقيلة

الفول و العدس و اللوبيا أم عين سودة

و الفاصوليا البيضة "مش الفرخة"

كل ده بيسبب النقرس

خدى بالك بقي

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الخير استاذى الفاضل
> 
> 
> 
> هات الدفتر وتعالى ورايا 
> 
> وابعت هات دستة اقلام 
> 
> لوكان الكلام بيتباع ماكنتش اتلقيت اى كلام 
> ...


هو يا نمرقها



> *nariman3230*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


يا نحرقها

يا جماحة ناصر جاب م الآخر و قال شعر


لسه ناريمان

بس شكراً على الوردة الحلوة دى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> "بلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها اللحمة
> مش هناااااااااااااااااااااااكل لحمة
> 
> مالو الفول والعدس
> دا حتى مفيد للصحة 
> 
> نورررررررررررت ياشاعرنا"




اااه انتى مش عايشة فى مصر بقى

يا اما مش ماسكة مصروف البيت

يا بنتى العدس بقى بــ 10 جنيه
والفول بــ 6 وداخل على 7

لما تقربى للفول ،،  يبقى..
اسألينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى انااااااااااااااااااااا

احنا اللى بنستورده :Robot: 


انا جييييييت


تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## nariman

> هو يا نمرقها
> 
> 
> يا نحرقها
> 
> يا جماحة ناصر جاب م الآخر و قال شعر
> 
> 
> لسه ناريمان
> ...


*بصراحه أنا معنديش موهبه الشعر زى ناصر للأسف*

*الحمدلله ان الورده عجبت حضرتك ووجدتها مختلفه* 

*تحياتى وتقديرى*
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*موجوده*
 :f2:

----------


## Amira

> *لا تجبر الانسان ولا تخيره يكفيه مافيه من عقل بيحيره*
> *اللى النهارده بيطلبه ويشتهيه هو اللى بكره حيشتهى يغيره*
> *وعجبى*




*أنا دخلت الموضوع دولقتي و علق بذهني اوي توقيعك يا ناريمان* 
** 

*قولت اقول بقي اني كنت هنا و عجبني*

*و بالمرة أقول لعبير هانم ...فاتك المساء و السهرة :*d

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

من المسلمات في حياتنا...

الشمس... تشرق من الشرق...

والحكومة... تحكم بقانون الطوارئ...

ودفتر الحضور... لا فيه مرتب ولا حتى يوم 18.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير
> 
> 
> في ظل ظروف الخبز الحالية... ممكن افك رغيفي... بتلات خرفان؟


امممممممممممممم  ::nooo:: 
رغيفين بتلات خرفان ؟؟؟
وهتاخد الباقى فراخ ؟؟
محبش يبقى علينا حاجه لحدددددددددددددددد
ترجع تقولى ناقص رغيف
هنا الجعانين كتير
هات انت بس العيش 
وبعدين نتفاهم  :Baby2: 





> موجودة..
> ايه الجمال ده يا عبير..؟ يسلم ايدك..


ولكم ولكم سمسم الغالية
نورتينا ووحشتينا






> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أصلك مش عارفة الخيبة التقيلة
> 
> الفول و العدس و اللوبيا أم عين سودة
> 
> و الفاصوليا البيضة "مش الفرخة"
> 
> كل ده بيسبب النقرس
> ...





> هو يا نمرقها
> 
> 
> يا نحرقها
> 
> يا جماحة ناصر جاب م الآخر و قال شعر
> 
> 
> لسه ناريمان
> ...


طيب والحل  :Blink: 
يانجوع يا يجيلنا نقرص  :Sad: 




> اااه انتى مش عايشة فى مصر بقى
> 
> يا اما مش ماسكة مصروف البيت
> 
> يا بنتى العدس بقى بــ 10 جنيه
> والفول بــ 6 وداخل على 7
> 
> لما تقربى للفول ،،  يبقى..
> اسألينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى انااااااااااااااااااااا
> ...


نحن قوم نأكل وملناش دعوة  :Baby2: 
يعنى اكل وكمان اشوف المصروف
لا مقدرش مقدرش مقدرش  :BRAWA: 

انتوا هاتوا الأكل
وانا جاية اكل علطووووووووول
نشيطة من يووووووووووووووووووومى  :BRAWA:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *أنا دخلت الموضوع دولقتي و علق بذهني اوي توقيعك يا ناريمان* 
> ** 
> 
> *قولت اقول بقي اني كنت هنا و عجبني*
> 
> *و بالمرة أقول لعبير هانم ...فاتك المساء و السهرة :*d[/CENTER]



أميرة كانت هنا !!!!
ياهلا ياهلا  :hey: 

نورتى الدفتر يا ست الكل  :4: 


بس اية حكاية المساء والسهرة اللى فات عبير دة .. هه  ::-s: 

قوليلى فى ودنى ومش حقول لحد.. :2: 
انتى عارفه اخوكى  :y: 




حضرت ولم أجد أحد  :notme: 

تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *موجوده*


منورررررررررررررررة ياقمراية  :f: 




> *أنا دخلت الموضوع دولقتي و علق بذهني اوي توقيعك يا ناريمان* 
> ** 
> 
> *قولت اقول بقي اني كنت هنا و عجبني*
> 
> *و بالمرة أقول لعبير هانم ...فاتك المساء و السهرة :*d


يعنى معجبكيش غير توقيع ناريمان  :Dry: 
ومجابكيش غير تويقع ناريمان  :3: 
حد يشيل البت دى من هنا  :Poster Spam: 
وبعدين انتى اللى اتأخرتى على السهرة يا اوختشى

وبعدين اغيب مغبش حقى محفوظ عندك
صح يا اميررررررررررررررررررة  :3: 
دا احنا بينا عفاريت وعفاريتات
والكومنت شااااااااااااااااهد
عفريت طالع من الفرن  :: 
نورتينى ووحشتينى  :f: 






> من المسلمات في حياتنا...
> 
> الشمس... تشرق من الشرق...
> 
> والحكومة... تحكم بقانون الطوارئ...
> 
> ودفتر الحضور... لا فيه مرتب ولا حتى يوم 18.


وهل نحن مثل اى قانون
ولا حتى قانون الارهاب
احنا دفتر لا أى أى ولا زى زى 
الناس بتفتح الدفتر من اليمين
احنا بقى اللى كتبنا فى الدفتر وهو مقفوووووووووووول 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

حتى دفتركوا بيفتح أحياناً يمين و أحياناً شمال

و أحيناً كتيرة يهنج

ياللا باىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أميرة كانت هنا !!!!
> ياهلا ياهلا 
> 
> نورتى الدفتر يا ست الكل 
> 
> 
> بس اية حكاية المساء والسهرة اللى فات عبير دة .. هه 
> 
> قوليلى فى ودنى ومش حقول لحد..
> ...


متقوليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش
لحسن السهرة تضيع
ويبقى فيها خسائر فى الارواح  :: 

حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن باشا
لووووووووووووووووو سمحت
وقع كويس وانت داخل 
حاضروووووووووووووووووووووون  :O O:

----------


## the_chemist

صباحكو فل

أنتو عاملين ايه

وحشتووووووووووووونى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [CENTER]
> وهل نحن مثل اى قانون
> ولا حتى قانون الارهاب
> احنا دفتر لا أى أى ولا زى زى 
> الناس بتفتح الدفتر من اليمين
> احنا بقى اللى كتبنا فى الدفتر وهو مقفوووووووووووول 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


إيه دا؟ هو احنا لازم نفتحه؟

أتاريني مالقيتش يوم 18 اياه...

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله حضرت

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييت  :Roll2: 


حد عندة شكوى


اعتراض


طلب

قولوا قولوا 

متخافووووووووش

----------


## Amira

> لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييييييت


*لقد نورتي ... و حبيت أقولك اني اتيت انا كمان*

*و بصبح عليكي*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> متقوليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش
> لحسن السهرة تضيع
> ويبقى فيها خسائر فى الارواح 
> 
> حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن باشا
> لووووووووووووووووو سمحت
> وقع كويس وانت داخل 
> حاضروووووووووووووووووووووون




اميرررررررررررررررررررة
عبيررررررررررررررررررر


فيها لخفيها ::mm:: 

انا مصمصم بقى اعرف موضوع السهرة دة  :king: 


ماتسمعيش كلامها يا اميرة ...

اميرة شطورة وحتقع لوحدها هههههههه



انا مجتش لسه :Schnauz: 



تحيااااااتى،،، :f2:

----------


## Amira

> فيها لخفيها
> انا مصمصم بقى اعرف موضوع السهرة دة 
> ماتسمعيش كلامها يا اميرة ...
> اميرة شطورة وحتقع لوحدها هههههههه


*انا بقيت أطرش مابشوفش * 

*فا أخفيها بقه يا حسن *

----------


## nariman

*أسعد الله مساؤكم*


*ناريمان*

----------


## سوما

:f:  موجودة..

----------


## the_chemist

> *أسعد الله مساؤكم*
> 
> 
> *ناريمان*


أسعد الله التماسي

طبعاً الوردة عجبتنى جدا و كانت جميلة قوى لما عملت منها مربي الورد

صباحك فل 

بأصبح على كل الناس هنا

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحوة الله وبركاته


جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله


حضرت 

مع ان النهارده اجازة

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ازيكوا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حضرت و لو اني موجودة من بدري............

----------


## nariman

> أسعد الله التماسي
> 
> طبعاً الوردة عجبتنى جدا و كانت جميلة قوى لما عملت منها مربي الورد
> 
> صباحك فل 
> 
> بأصبح على كل الناس هنا


 
**

*صباحك ورد منغير مربى*
 :f2:  :f2: 

*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

النهاردا بيقولوا انه 30 في الشهر...

معايا؟... تلاتيييييييييييين....

ادوني منه الـ18 بتوعي وخدوا الباقي إمضاءات.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

دى المشاركة   رقم 2000


وقلت تبقى فى دفتر الحضور


حضرت


  ولكم   كل واحد زجاجة بيبسى كبيره قوى 


 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لقد نورتي ... و حبيت أقولك اني اتيت انا كمان*
> 
> *و بصبح عليكي*


انتى بالذات بالبت اللى انتى جيباها فى ايدك دى
مشفتش وشك هنا تانى
لا عاوزين منها لا صباح ولا مسا يا اوختشى
ياتيجى لوحدك يا اما هحطك فى الفرن معاها  ::mm:: 
يانا ياهى فى السهرة خلى بالك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> اميرررررررررررررررررررة
> عبيررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> 
> فيها لخفيها
> 
> انا مصمصم بقى اعرف موضوع السهرة دة 
> 
> 
> ...


مابلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش ياحسن  :: 
خليك فاكرررررررررررررررررر
انا حذرتك وقلتلك بلااااااااااااااااااااااااااش
خليكوا شاهديييييييييييين يا اهل الدفتر  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ناريمان 

سوما

كيميائى

ناصر

ايمان الشامى

اسعدنا مروركم العاطر  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> النهاردا بيقولوا انه 30 في الشهر...
> 
> معايا؟... تلاتيييييييييييين....
> 
> ادوني منه الـ18 بتوعي وخدوا الباقي إمضاءات.


انهاردة 30 ياسيد ايمن
معاياااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟
لما ييجى 18 ان شاء الله وعليك خير
ابقى سلملى عليه  :: 




> دى المشاركة   رقم 2000
> 
> 
> وقلت تبقى فى دفتر الحضور
> 
> 
> حضرت
> 
> 
>   ولكم   كل واحد زجاجة بيبسى كبيره قوى


مبروووووووووووووووك ياناصر الالفين مشاركة
والاجمل انها كانت فى دفترنا الغالى
يارب دائما متجمعين على الخير

----------


## nariman

> دى المشاركة رقم 2000
> 
> 
> وقلت تبقى فى دفتر الحضور
> 
> 
> حضرت
> 
> 
> ولكم كل واحد زجاجة بيبسى كبيره قوى


*طب انا مبحبش البيبسى ممكن أطلب سفن أب* 


*مبروك ياناصر ربنا يديم تواجدك المثمر معانا*

 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> انهاردة 30 ياسيد ايمن
> معاياااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟؟
> لما ييجى 18 ان شاء الله وعليك خير
> ابقى سلملى عليه



بقى كدا يا بنت شهريار؟

بتسيبيني لوحدي اقتنص في اليوم اللي دوخ القاعة كلها؟

طب والله لانا ماضي النهاردا حسب التقويم الهمايوني...

وبكرة بتاريخ امبارح...

وبعده باسم الواد عمرو ابن اخويا...

وبعده... حامضي في قاعة السيارات بقلم حبر سري...

وبعده... حاقف على كوبري 6 اكتوبر والم توقيعات عساكر التشريفة...

وبعده.... هو احنا كنا بنقول إيه؟

----------


## Masrawya

صباح الخيراااات

لقد اتيت  :Play Ball: 
و صباح الفل على كل الناس 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> دفتر يومى لتسجيل الحضور والغياب للأعضاء
> 
> كل عضو لازززززززززززززم ولااااااااااااااااااااااااابد
> اول مايدخل المنتدى يشرفنا بإسمة الغالى
> لتسجيلل حضورة
> واللى مش هيحضر مخصوم منه المرتب والحوافز
> ارق تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااتى


*ياخيبتك التقيله ياعصام ياأبن علم الدين*
*بقالك سنين في المنتدى ومبتمضيش في دفتر الحضور*
*آهي ضاعت الحوافز والعلاوات*
*ده طبعاً غير المرتب اللي مادخلش جيبك* 
*ولو خمس دقايق لغاية النهارده*
*وربنا يستر بقى وتلحق نفسك* 
*بدال ماتلوص في المعاش*
*أنا بأمضي آهو*
*وياريت يعني يكون عند أختي بنت شهريار شوية رحمه*
*وتديني مستحقاتي بأثر رجعي*
*على أساس إنه جل من لا يسهو*
* وأنا هأفضل إدعيلك مايغيبش توقيعك أبداً من الدفتر*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## the_chemist

> دى المشاركة   رقم 2000
> 
> 
> وقلت تبقى فى دفتر الحضور
> 
> 
> حضرت
> 
> 
>   ولكم   كل واحد زجاجة بيبسى كبيره قوى


طب معلهش يا حاج ناصر

ممكن آخد بدلها 20 رغيف 

عارف هاتقول ماشي على التالى بس ده مع ده

و معاهم فرختين عتاقى

مبروك الألفية التانية و بداية التالتة

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *انا بقيت أطرش مابشوفش * 
> 
> *فا أخفيها بقه يا حسن *


اااااه
خسااااااارة

فاتنى اعرف امبارح سر السهره
( وكانت تبقى مساومة هايلة :Construction: )





بس معلش ملحوقة


المرة الجاية ان شاء الله



حضرت والله العظيم :f: 


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة 


انا حضرت    :f2:     الحمد لله

----------


## emerald

انا جييييييييييييت ..  :f:

----------


## nariman

*ناريمان...*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

أنا سطوحي مشكاح زير الدار...

طبعا مش عارفينني... أحسننننننن.

عمو أيمااااااااااان.... خلاص... ولا حد خد باله من المقلب.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اهلا بيكم 

الدفتر منور بتوقيعكم 


كل يوم انتم طيبين  واخر الشهر قابضين 

والفلوس الى عليكوا مسددين 


صباحكو   زى العسل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بقى كدا يا بنت شهريار؟
> 
> بتسيبيني لوحدي اقتنص في اليوم اللي دوخ القاعة كلها؟
> 
> طب والله لانا ماضي النهاردا حسب التقويم الهمايوني...
> 
> وبكرة بتاريخ امبارح...
> 
> وبعده باسم الواد عمرو ابن اخويا...
> ...


والنبى ناولونى الولاعة
عاوز اولع روما بحالها
انا مستعجل .. عندى اذاعة
انا مستعجل .. عندى توقيع  :: 

والله ياسيد ايمن توقع انهاردة همايونى
توقع بكرة باسمى انا
نووووووو بروبليييييييييييييييم
منتظرين يوم 18 تجيبة فى ايدك وانت جاى
السلام امانة بقى  :: 





> صباح الخيراااات
> 
> لقد اتيت 
> و صباح الفل على كل الناس


نووووووووووووووووووووووووجتى
ياولكم ياولكم
يامرحبا يامرحبا
نورك غطا عالكهربا 
وحشتينا يابنت  :f:

----------


## Amira

> انتى بالذات بالبت اللى انتى جيباها فى ايدك دى
> مشفتش وشك هنا تانى
> لا عاوزين منها لا صباح ولا مسا يا اوختشى
> ياتيجى لوحدك يا اما هحطك فى الفرن معاها 
> يانا ياهى فى السهرة خلى بالك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هي السهرة تحلي من غيرها يا شيخة  ::  كده كسرتي بخاطر البنت  ::  

دي قمر و ملامحها جميلة ...معندكيش حس تذوق  :Dribble: 




> اااااه
> خسااااااارة
> 
> فاتنى اعرف امبارح سر السهره
> ( وكانت تبقى مساومة هايلة)


 
*لا احنا مانتغلبش يعني ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ياخيبتك التقيله ياعصام ياأبن علم الدين*
> *بقالك سنين في المنتدى ومبتمضيش في دفتر الحضور*
> *آهي ضاعت الحوافز والعلاوات*
> *ده طبعاً غير المرتب اللي مادخلش جيبك* 
> *ولو خمس دقايق لغاية النهارده*
> *وربنا يستر بقى وتلحق نفسك* 
> *بدال ماتلوص في المعاش*
> *أنا بأمضي آهو*
> *وياريت يعني يكون عند أختي بنت شهريار شوية رحمه*
> ...


ايه دااااااااااااااااااااا
زيارة رسمية يا جماعة
اهل قاعة الشعر نوروناااااااااااااااااااا
ياهلا وغلا يااستاذ عصام
قاعة التعارف ودفتر الحضور زادهم نور بمرورك
وكمااااااااااااان توقيعك
يادى الهنا يادى السرور

مين ؟؟
ايه ؟؟
مش سامعة ؟؟
مرتب ؟ حوافز ؟ فلوس ؟
مين .. فين .. ليه

استاذ عصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام كلم بينادولك فى القاعه اللى جنبنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتنا اخى الفاضل
اسعدنى مرورك العاطر معنا
فى انتظار توقيعك اليومى
تحياتى وتقديرى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اااااه
> خسااااااارة
> 
> فاتنى اعرف امبارح سر السهره
> ( وكانت تبقى مساومة هايلة)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قلبك ااااااااااااااااااااااابيض يا شاعرنا
اميرة مين اللى تساومها  :: 
دى تساوم بلد باللى جنبها  :Icecream: 
اسألنى انا
اصلنا هندفنيهااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::-s: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت والله العظيم
كبر خطك بعد كدا وانت بتوئع
 :f2: 





> السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاتة 
> 
> 
> انا حضرت       الحمد لله





> طب معلهش يا حاج ناصر
> 
> ممكن آخد بدلها 20 رغيف 
> 
> عارف هاتقول ماشي على التالى بس ده مع ده
> 
> و معاهم فرختين عتاقى
> 
> مبروك الألفية التانية و بداية التالتة


فرررررررررررررررررررريد
انا جاى تبارك ولا تاكل  :Banned2: 
خليك بالك  ::-s: 
انت اكلت وهنيت
بس موقعتششششششششششششش  :Busted Red: 
طاررررررررررررررررررررررت حوافزك  ::p: 




> انا جييييييييييييت ..


مش ممممممممممممممممممممممممممكن
اخيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::-s: 
ياهلا ياهلا بالغالية الغايبة عننا
وحشتينا ايمى
ونورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> قلبك ااااااااااااااااااااااابيض يا شاعرنا
> اميرة مين اللى تساومها 
> دى تساوم بلد باللى جنبها 
> اسألنى انا
> اصلنا هندفنيهااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نورت والله العظيم
> كبر خطك بعد كدا وانت بتوئع



مايغركيش...
قدام الجلاش والمكرونة ..

 كانت حتعترف ... :gp: 


وبعدين انا بكتب بخط رقم 5

مش شايففففففففففه ::nooo:: 


روحى اعملى نضارة :Schnauz: 



أَتَيُتُ ::mazika:: 

شفتى كدة والا لاء... :Robot: 
خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مايغركيش...
> قدام الجلاش والمكرونة ..
> 
>  كانت حتعترف ...
> 
> 
> وبعدين انا بكتب بخط رقم 5
> 
> مش شايففففففففففه
> ...


 ::mazika::  ايه ياحسن الدوشة اللى انت جاى بيها دى
 ::mazika::  اقبضوا عليه  :3: 
مخالفة ازعاج السلطات بالمزيكا 
 وبعدين انا لازم ادوق بنفسى الجلاش والمكرونة وعاوزة حمام كمان لو سمحت  :Baby: 
وبعدين احكم ان كانت هتضعف ولا هضعف انا واعرف من اول قطمة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت ياشاعرنا
حتى لو بالحبر السرى
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> فرررررررررررررررررررريد
> انا جاى تبارك ولا تاكل 
> خليك بالك 
> انت اكلت وهنيت
> بس موقعتششششششششششششش 
> طاررررررررررررررررررررررت حوافزك 
> 
> 
> مش ممممممممممممممممممممممممممكن
> ...


ايه الإفترا ده يا بنت السلطان

لا مرتب و لا حوافز

طب هاتى العيش و خلى الحوافز للشهر اللى جاى

إيميرالد منورانا و الله
أخيرا سيبتى المسابقات و جيتى

----------


## pussycat

أنا هنا 

أنا جيت

ايه ده ايه ده

 :Eat: أنا شامه ريحه جلاش ومكرونه  :Eat: 

 :hey: لأ وكمان الحمام جاى فى السكه  :hey: 

خلاص من هنا ورايح

همضى كل يوم  :good: 


منورين والله ياجماعه




بوســــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## the_chemist

*صباح الخيييييييييييييييير

ليا سؤال لشاعر الرومانسية

أنت أخدت فرقة مخابرات قسم تعذيب فين و إمتى؟؟

أنت عذبتنا إحنا اللى بعيد يا عمنا

فما بالك بالمطلوب إعترافهم

مونتى فيه مفأجات دامدة  قوىىىىىىىىىىى*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

بصاح الريخ...

ياب ياب...

"أشمن يردي"

----------


## pussycat

صباح الفل على كل الموجودين


انا أهو جيت وبصبح


وبثبت الحضور


وهمضى كمان .....


على فكره ياجماعه كنت عايزه أعرف

هو أحنا هيطبق علينا ال30 %

ولا هنمضى بالمرتب والحوافز بس

معلش ماهو الواحد برده لازم يضمن حقه


منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين





بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *صباح الخيييييييييييييييير
> 
> ليا سؤال لشاعر الرومانسية
> 
> أنت أخدت فرقة مخابرات قسم تعذيب فين و إمتى؟؟
> 
> أنت عذبتنا إحنا اللى بعيد يا عمنا
> 
> فما بالك بالمطلوب إعترافهم
> ...



لاء يا فندم ...
دى كانت فرقة جستابو
 "لاستخدام مالذ وطاب لمعرفة اسرار ماوراء السحاب" ::-s: 

ابقى نورنا مرة وجرب :Eat:  ... 

راح تندم :2: 

ح ض ر ت

خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## somaaaa

اناااااااااااا كييييييييييييت
انا كيييييييييييييييت
وخلصت امتحاناااااااااااااااات :O O: 
لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا هنا 
> 
> أنا جيت
> 
> ايه ده ايه ده
> 
> أنا شامه ريحه جلاش ومكرونه 
> 
> لأ وكمان الحمام جاى فى السكه 
> ...


ايووووووووووووووووووون
احجزى مكانك يابوسى
هنأكلك بدل القبض
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى حبيبتى  :f: 




> *صباح الخيييييييييييييييير
> 
> ليا سؤال لشاعر الرومانسية
> 
> أنت أخدت فرقة مخابرات قسم تعذيب فين و إمتى؟؟
> 
> أنت عذبتنا إحنا اللى بعيد يا عمنا
> 
> فما بالك بالمطلوب إعترافهم
> ...


دى دامدة ددن ددن ددان يا ابو امنية
خلى بالك وخدلك ساتر
خلى بالك .. انت موقعتش
ابو امنية غااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايب  :Ranting2: 




> بصاح الريخ...
> 
> ياب ياب...
> 
> "أشمن يردي"


اليكم الترجمة

بصاح الريخ... صباح الخير 

ياب ياب... باى باى 

"أشمن يردي" .. ايمن رشدى

لولولولولولولولولولولوووووووووووووووووووى
فكيت الشفرة
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  :O O:

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير على الجميع*


*توقيع خاص بريحه الجلاش والمكرونه اللى مفحفحه هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## the_chemist

> *مساء الخير على الجميع*
> 
> 
> *توقيع خاص بريحه الجلاش والمكرونه اللى مفحفحه هههههههههههههههه*


هتجوعينا يا ناريمان

و هنا لا شوفنا أكل و لا دياولوا

كله كلام في كلام

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

مادام فيها أكل أوقع وخلاص 
بس ممكن                 حتوضبوا السفرة إمتى  ؟   ويا ترى ممكن محشى ورق عنب 
ومكرونة بالباشاميل 
ويا سلام على سلطة وشوية سمك مشوى وسلطة طحينة 
ويا ريت لو مش حنتعبكم شوية منبار وكوارع 
ولو تحبوا بقى تكرمونا يا ريت شوية فول بالزيت الحار والطحينة مع فص ليمون ورغيفيين وشوية مخلل




مساكم زى الفل 

عارف ممكن تتهمونى بإنى ............
بس أعمل إيه الحاجة بتبيتنا من غير عشا علشان عامله رجيم وإحنا قال بنشجعها
بالزمة مش حرام لما أخس بتاع 50 كيلو لغاية وزنى ما بقى يدوب 90 كيلو بس  
وعلشان كدة حاسس إنى هفتان 


بحبكم كلكم ومنتظركم تعزمونى أعوض الرجيم دة 
وأحلام سعيدة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل على كل الموجودين
> 
> 
> انا أهو جيت وبصبح
> 
> 
> وبثبت الحضور
> 
> 
> ...


بوووووووووووووووووسى
ماكنا حلووووووووووووووووووووووين
تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ
احنا بينا تلاتين وخمسين والكلام اللى بفلوس دا
دا حتى مش حلوووووووووووووووووووو علشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانك  :Wacko: 
نورتى يا جميلة (( بس متفتحيش عين الشعب على الفلوس  ::mm::  ))




> لاء يا فندم ...
> دى كانت فرقة جستابو
>  "لاستخدام مالذ وطاب لمعرفة اسرار ماوراء السحاب"
> 
> ابقى نورنا مرة وجرب ... 
> 
> راح تندم
> 
> ح ض ر ت
> ...


ن  و  ر  ت
ا ه ل ا      و     س ه ل ا 
ا ن ت ظ ر و ن ى 
ج ا ي ة    ا ج ر ب 

(( حل الفزورة تكسب حتت مكرونة هههههههههههههههههههه ))




> اناااااااااااا كييييييييييييت
> انا كيييييييييييييييت
> وخلصت امتحاناااااااااااااااات
> لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


سوما اللى بتنننننننننننننننننننننط
وحشتينى وحشتينى وحشتينى
نورررررررررررررررررررررررتى ياقمراية
بالتوفيق يارررررررررررررررررررررررررررب 
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير...... :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انا جيت اهو وواقفة فى الطابور بس خلى سوما اللى بتنط تبعد عنى
صباح الفل يااحلى بيرو فى ايجيبت  :f2: 
هو استاذ ايمن رشدى قال حاجة بالشفرة انا مالى عايزة الترجمة كويكلى ههههههههههه 
صباح خير وسعادة على كل المنتدى
دعاء

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 


حضرت الحمد لله
 :f2:

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

يعنى ما حدش عزم 
طيب ماشى نصبر 
صباح الخير والفل والياسمين على أحلى ناس 
التوقيع 
خليه مع الإنصراف 
عندى وسطة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مساء الخير

أنا حامضي بالحبر السري...

اللي إمضتي تظهر عنده... يبقى عنده فايروس في الكمبيوتر...

أو حفريت.

----------


## pussycat

> بوووووووووووووووووسى
> ماكنا حلووووووووووووووووووووووين
> تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ
> احنا بينا تلاتين وخمسين والكلام اللى بفلوس دا
> دا حتى مش حلوووووووووووووووووووو علشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانك 
> نورتى يا جميلة (( بس متفتحيش عين الشعب على الفلوس  ))


صباح الفل والجمال 

على احلى ناس وأحلى مكان

أنا جيت أهوه

بس ده كلام ياجماعه 

بقى كده ياعبير هتكلوا علينا العلاوه أحنا مالناش نفس ولا ايه

على العموم لو عايزنى أسكت لازم يكون فيه تعويضات

محمرات ومشمرات ومفيش مانع مشويات

وياعينى على الحلويات 

والكلام ده يكون ثابت وشهريا

مش بس كلام وريحه وجوع على الفاضى

واضح الكلام


سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام






بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير......


مساء الورد ياسمسم
 :f2: 




> انا جيت اهو وواقفة فى الطابور بس خلى سوما اللى بتنط تبعد عنى
> صباح الفل يااحلى بيرو فى ايجيبت 
> هو استاذ ايمن رشدى قال حاجة بالشفرة انا مالى عايزة الترجمة كويكلى ههههههههههه 
> صباح خير وسعادة على كل المنتدى
> دعاء


ياهلا ياهلا باحلى دعاء ثابت فى مونتى
سوما بتنط لو شاطرة امسكيها انتى  :Bicycle: 

الترجمة نزلت ياقمر
انطر فووووووووووووووووووق  :3: 

نورتى ياقمراية
 :f2: 




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> حضرت الحمد لله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نورت ناصر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يعنى ما حدش عزم 
> طيب ماشى نصبر 
> صباح الخير والفل والياسمين على أحلى ناس 
> التوقيع 
> خليه مع الإنصراف 
> عندى وسطة


يالكم ياولكم
وريث من خبر رع عندنا
يامرحبا يامرحبا
نورك غطا عالكهربا

الموظف الجديد وصل ياجمااااااااااااااااااعه  :BRAWA: 
هنا مفيش عزومات غير على الاكل
والاكل للحضور 
احضر وانت تاااااااااااااااااكل  :Baby2: 
انا بجيب الاكل اهومن العندليبية اللى جنبنا
عندهم مكرونة وجلاش وطرشى وتورتة ايس كريم
هجيبهم واجى حالا  :Baby2: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> التوقيع 
> خليه مع الإنصراف 
> عندى وسطة


مين .. فين .. ليه .. إيه
انا مقبضتش حاجه  :Baby: 
يبقى ازاى اخدت الواسطة
هنا الواسطة بتمنها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتنا اخى العزيز وريث
نتمنى تواجدك الدائم فى دفترنا العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

هالووووووووووووووووووووو

منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

في عز الضلمة منوريييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير
> 
> أنا حامضي بالحبر السري...
> 
> اللي إمضتي تظهر عنده... يبقى عنده فايروس في الكمبيوتر...
> 
> أو حفريت.


ايه المشاركة اللى من غير كتابة دى
غريبة 

مين 

فين

ايه

!! أيمن رشدى !!

طبعا حضر بس انا بستعبط هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم

منورين و بس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

"زرنكاو بابغ طششان"

دا إسمي باللغة السنسكريتية القديمة... ... بس من غير تشكيل... هه.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> 
> منورين و بس


ياساتر الستر يارب
يامالك الملك

ياولكم وبس
 :f2: 




> "زرنكاو بابغ طششان"
> 
> دا إسمي باللغة السنسكريتية القديمة... ... بس من غير تشكيل... هه.


دى وصفة سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسهلة
دى وصفة هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايلة

نمشى كدا علطول علطول
لحد ماتلاقى عماررررررررررة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضررررررررررررررررررت 

*بـــنـــــت شـــــهـريـــار*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

بصبح بس 
ومن غير توقيع كمان ولو مش عاجبكم 
حأرفع مذكرة للمدير العام
صباح الفل 
صباح إللى بتغنى 
بس شوفوا لو عايزيين أوقع كل يوم يبق بتمنه
والتمن بسيط
كام سنكوشت مربى بالقشطة
وكام واحد فول باللحمة المفرومة 
وياريت لو صنيتين كنافة وصينية مكرونة بالبشاميل 
علشان أحافظ على الرجيم



وبعدين مش عايزيين إللى بياخدوا رشاوى وينكروا يتكلموا

بصبح عليك...............يا عبير العطور  .........وشروق النجم الذهبى فى سماء الغدير 
إثبات حضور وبس

----------


## pussycat

أنا هنا 

أنا جيت

بصبح وبمسى على أحلى ناس

وأهوه بثبت حضور عشان محدش يخصم لنا حاجه

مش كفايه العلاوه اللى طارت أونطه


ماشى يا عبيييييييييييييييييييير

لكى يوم تحتاجى فيه أجازه 

وساعتها


أبدا أبدا

ولا مرتب ولا حوافز ولا حاجه خالص




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




أنا بهزر يا جميل 


هو أحنا برده نقدر نستغنى عنك

أنت الخير والبركه






بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## the_chemist

هيييه

ياللا نقعد ناخد نفسنا

هى بنت السلطان لسه مجتش

طب نوئع بين مين و مين

مش عارف؟؟؟؟؟!!!

لما تيجى صاحبة الدفتر و إلا هنقفل الدفترخانة دى بالضبة و نرمى المفتاح عند توم

بتحبي القطط يا صاحبة الدفترخانة و جبت لك قطتين حلوين

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بصبح بس


وعليكم ياسيدى  ::mm:: 




> ومن غير توقيع كمان ولو مش عاجبكم 
> حأرفع مذكرة للمدير العام


اعتبر دا تهديد  :3: 




> صباح الفل 
> صباح إللى بتغنى


صباح النور عالبنورررررررررررررر  ::o: 




> بس شوفوا لو عايزيين أوقع كل يوم يبق بتمنه
> والتمن بسيط
> كام سنكوشت مربى بالقشطة
> وكام واحد فول باللحمة المفرومة 
> وياريت لو صنيتين كنافة وصينية مكرونة بالبشاميل 
> علشان أحافظ على الرجيم


وعنننننننننننننننننننندك سنكوتش بلوبيف من بتاع اللمبى وصلحة 




> وبعدين مش عايزيين إللى بياخدوا رشاوى وينكروا يتكلموا


لا ارى 
لا اسمع 
لا اتكلم
للرشوة فقط  :gp: 




> بصبح عليك...............يا عبير العطور  .........وشروق النجم الذهبى فى سماء الغدير 
> إثبات حضور وبس


صباح الهنا والسرور والمكرونة البشمل
ياهلا ياهلا بوريث رع
عندك تأخير يوم خلى بالك
مخصوم من المرتب
هتقولى مرتب ايه  :Dry: 
هقولك مرتب الدفتر
بس منتظرين الصراف  :: 

اسعدنا مرورك وتواجدك الجميل اخى الفاضل وريث
تحيااااااااااااااااااااتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا هنا 
> 
> أنا جيت
> 
> بصبح وبمسى على أحلى ناس
> 
> وأهوه بثبت حضور عشان محدش يخصم لنا حاجه
> 
> مش كفايه العلاوه اللى طارت أونطه
> ...


ولا مكافأة ولا حوافز !! 
امال هأكلكم منين  ::'(: 
انا عندى عيال يابوسى  ::'(: 
واولهم البت بنتى زهراء
هنسيبها جوعانة يعنى  :O O: 
وبعدين انا ورايا عصابة بأكلها 
خلى فى قلبكم رحمة
(( هشحت اهو هههههههههههههههههه ))

نورتى ياقمراية :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أكتب لكم من أدغال الأمازون المحيطة بجبال الهيمالايا حيث تقع الصحراء الغربية وسط ثلوج القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية...

انا هنا... 

بادور على يوم 18 بتاعي.

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

> وعليكم ياسيدى 
> 
> 
> اعتبر دا تهديد 
> 
> 
> صباح النور عالبنورررررررررررررر 
> 
> 
> ...



طيب لما تبق بلوفيف يبقى الواحدحيشبع إزاى عموما واضح جدا إنكم مفلسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننن
وعلشان ما أحرجكمش حأطلب حاجة بسيطة 
طبق كوارع بالفتة والخل والتوم ومعاهم طبق لحمة راس ويا ريت شوية محشى ممبااااااااااااااااااااااااااار 


حرام عليكوم والله سيبينى كدة حأموت من الجوع
يا جماعة الموضوع جد خطير مش هزار 
بس دا ما يمنعش من إنى أوقع يمكن أصعب عليكم 





صباح الجمال 
صباح كيوبيد الناس 
صباح الست إيزيس وأختها نفتيس
صباح الأصدقاء 
سمعت إن فيه بنات قمرات زى الشربات مش عارف حلوين ليه قولوا هيهههههههه
ومداموا زى الشربات ممكن أطلب كوباية حاجة ساقعة
ويا ريت يكون معاها كوباية شاى سخن وعصير لحمة وكتروا الليمون


صباحكم زى المانجة
صباح الفل

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> وبعدين انا ورايا عصابة بأكلها 
> خلى فى قلبكم رحمة
> (( هشحت اهو هههههههههههههههههه ))
> 
> نورتى ياقمراية







وراكى اية ياختى ... ::mazika2:: 



انتى لسه فاااااااااكرة   ::mm:: 

ماكان زومااااان :Afro: 









حضرت ولم اجد العوصااابه ::xx:: 


العوصااابه فين ... :notme: 


العوصااابه ضااااااع  ::p: :

 :Bye: 

تحياااتى،،، :f2:

----------


## محمد على احمد

معلش اتاخرت ياجماعه
كفاية بس الخصم معلش اخر مرة
ربنا ما يعطلكم
المواصلات صعبة والاجرة غايت ربع جنيه بحاله

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير*

*ناريمان*

----------


## the_chemist

جمعة طيبة سعيدة علينا جميعاً

بداية جديدة و ثوب جديد يقربنا من الرحمن خطوة

صباح الخير عليكم جميعاً

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا سبت الأمازون علشان مابيعرفوش يطبخوا كوارع...

بياكلوها صاحية...

على فكرة... هم عاملين عزومة مفتوحة النهاردا... حد يحب يروح؟

----------


## pussycat

> ولا مكافأة ولا حوافز !! 
> امال هأكلكم منين 
> انا عندى عيال يابوسى 
> واولهم البت بنتى زهراء
> هنسيبها جوعانة يعنى 
> وبعدين انا ورايا عصابة بأكلها 
> خلى فى قلبكم رحمة
> (( هشحت اهو هههههههههههههههههه )) 
> 
> نورتى ياقمراية


أنا جيت أهوه

متزعليش ياعبوره ولا خصم ولا غيره

بس بقى متحسبيليش غياب امبارح

وبلاش خصومات

يعنى ماجيش أخر الشهر الاقى المرتب ناقص

حته مكرونه او صوباع محشى 

أو ورك فرخه

ها..... أنا حسباهم كويس  :Blink: 

 :BRAWA: وبعدين دحنا ولاد محافظه واحده  :BRAWA: 

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


 :4: وسمعنى سلام على طول السلام  :4: 

للحاج أبو العربى

ترا رم رم رم ترا رم رم رم 

ترا را را را را را را بم بم 

لووووووووووووووووووووولى







بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــى

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


وحشتووووووووووووووونى  اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


لكن الحمد لله  حضرت 


يارب دايما  بخير 


 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

واضح ان بنت شهريار ما بتجيش...

ومعلوماتنا انها مشغولة بتحاول تخلص عوصابتها من قبضة بعض الشعراء في إحدى القاعات...

ادعوا لها تنفد من إيديهم...

أو ابعتوا لها إمدادات...

وبرضه حتتفرممممممممم.

----------


## nariman

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا معاكم ياوالدى العصابه برضه عضمها ناشف*

*احنا طبعا جايين نهدى النفوس*



*توقيع*
*ناريمان*

----------


## pussycat

ايه ده ايه ده

ايه اللى بيحصل ده

ايه اللى أنا شايفه ده

صاحبة الدفتر غايبه

خصم على طول 

مفيش واسطه ولا غيره

يلا بقى الواحد يجيى متأخر ويمضى براحته








بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## the_chemist

هو مفيش حد هنا و لا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماشي نوئع و نمشي

ياللا باىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى   ::cop::

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

لو ما جبتوش لحمة على الفطار وكوارع مش ماضى 
وبلاش كوارع الأمازون الصحية دى 
يلا 
صباح الجمال والحب
صباح الخير على عيونك يا بلدى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ششششششش

خبر من مصادر منطلعة...

العوصابة بتكتب اعتذارها الرسمي...

بس بيدوروا في المراجع عن هجاء كلمة "نعتذر"...

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ششششششش
> خبر من مصادر منطلعة...
> العوصابة بتكتب اعتذارها الرسمي...
> بس بيدوروا في المراجع عن هجاء كلمة "نعتذر"...


*تصحيح

ماكانوش بيدوروا علشانهم هم...

دي كانت علشان اكتبها انا تحت تهديد السلاح...

بس بصيغة التفخيم... كدا...

نحنو أيمن رشدي الأول... نعـ... نعـ...

مش طالعة... تاخدوا "نعترض" بدالها؟

بس إيه... فرمتهم... هو أقرب مستشفى عضم منين يا ولاد؟*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f:

----------


## مي مؤمن

مساء الخير 
تسجييييييل حضوووووور

----------


## ندى الايام

مساااااااااااااااااء الفل

----------


## the_chemist

هو هنا بتسجلوا المكالمات و لا ايه


يا نهار فحلقي

الواحد يسكت بقي   ::cop::  


 :Shutup2:

----------


## nariman

*أنا جيت والحمدلله*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرت 

بعون الله

----------


## somaaaa

انا كيييييييييييييييييييت
بعد انقطاع عدة ايام
بسبب هذا اللعين الروتر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> انا كيييييييييييييييييييت
> بعد انقطاع عدة ايام
> بسبب هذا اللعين الروتر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اللى قطع الراوتر البنت اللى بتنط دى يا سومااااااااااااا

شيليها خللى ربنا يفرجها

أفرجها علي عبادك يا كريم

----------


## somaaaa

ايون والنبى يااستاذ فريييييييييييييييد
محتاجين الفرج دة قووووووووووووى

يعنى امسك البت دى اشيلهااااااا
ولا لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

انا لسة بادور على يوم 18...

وانا بالف اتكعبلت في الـ "آن آن آآآآنننن تشششششششش" دي...

بتاعة حد هنا؟

----------


## pussycat

_ياهلا ياهلا ياهلا _ 

_والله منورين_

_وبعدين كده ياعبير هتفضلى سايبه الدفتر كده _ 

_الكل هيبصلك أخر الشهر فى المرتب_

_والتوقيع شغال على ودنه_ 


_هههههههههههههههههههه_


_أنا بس بهدى النفوس_ 






_بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## nariman

:Girl (14): 

*انا جييت*

*وحشتونى الكام ساعه دول*







*عبيييير*

*أين انتى ياريسه؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

بيقولوا الصيف جه...

طب لما جه... ما وقعش ليه؟

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

يا ولاد الحلال ماحدش شاف بنت تايه طول كدا


فى رجليها الشمال خلخال قد كدة 
زحمة يا ولدااااااااااااه      كم عيل تاااااااااااااااااه



بأمسى بس 
ويا ريت إوعد يا رب إوعد



وطار فى الهوا شاشى   وانت ما تدراشى 
يا جدع

مسا التماسى يا ورد قاعد عل الكراسى

----------


## somaaaa

> يا ولاد الحلال ماحدش شاف بنت تايه طول كدا
> 
> 
> فى رجليها الشمال خلخال قد كدة 
> زحمة يا ولدااااااااااااه كم عيل تاااااااااااااااااه


تؤتؤ مش شفتهاااااااااا
لا تكلك اول ما امسك البت دددددددددى
هنديك خبر علطوووووووووووول
والفيل فى الازازة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

حضرت من بعد طول انتظار






تتفجر بداخلي لحظات الانتظار ..  فأتمسك بخيط الأمـل .. كغريق في البحر .. أنتظر فيها اللقاء .. فتتحول اللحظات إلى ساعات .. وكم هي قاسية تلك اللحظات... تمر بطيئة جداً ... يقتلني الوقت .. يتغلغل في أعماقي .. يزلزلني .. وكما يعاني الفجر أقصى لحظات الانتظار لشمس مشرقة بالأمل .. وكما ينتظر الليل بزوغ القمر ... كذلك أنا كنت أعيش لحظات الانتظار ...


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 


حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

حضرت يافندم 

ويارب يجعل كلمنا خفيف

على بشكاتب المصلحه

أشتقت كثير للمنتدى ولدفتر حضور بنت شهريار وخصومتها

ربنا يستر هههههههههههههه

تحياتى العاطره

*

----------


## the_chemist

يا ميسر كل أمر عسير يارب

الحمد لله

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

> تؤتؤ مش شفتهاااااااااا
> لا تكلك اول ما امسك البت دددددددددى
> هنديك خبر علطوووووووووووول
> والفيل فى الازازة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







يعنى إيه الفيل فى الكزازة !
   مش فاهم يعنى البنت مش عندكم أمال إللى عماله تنط زى أبو فصادة دى تطلع إيه ؟


يبقى إنتم إلل خطفتوها ..............أيوة انتم إللى خطفتوا البنية ...والنبى لأجيبلكم الكركوه


أيوة 
أنا سامع إن فيه عوسابة بتسرق العيال فى الحتة  دى 
وإللى ما يعرفنيش يسأل ناظر المحطة ولا يبص فى دفتر الحضور 






صباح الكل
والفل 
والعبير الحلو

----------


## عصام كابو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

حضووووووور*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*قفشتك يا يوم 18... وآدي توقيعي عليك اهه.*

ششش... دي حيلة علشان يطلع لي ويقول دا مش انا فاصطاده.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا جيت أهوه
> 
> متزعليش ياعبوره ولا خصم ولا غيره
> 
> بس بقى متحسبيليش غياب امبارح
> 
> وبلاش خصومات
> 
> يعنى ماجيش أخر الشهر الاقى المرتب ناقص
> ...


ترم ترم ترلللم بوووووووووووووووووووم
واجدع سلام على طول السلام لأهل بورسعيد وعائلة ابو العربى
نفررررررررررررررر نفررررررررررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بووووووووووووووووووووووووسى
انتى صاحبة دفتر يا اوختشى
مخصوم منك يومين يا حبيبتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتى
 :f2: 






> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> وحشتووووووووووووووونى  اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> 
> لكن الحمد لله  حضرت 
> 
> 
> يارب دايما  بخير


ياهلا ياهلا 
انت كنت غايب ولا ايه؟
اه صح مش مكتوب اسمك فى الحضور
مخصوم منك اربع ايام 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مفترية انا والله  :: 
نورت ناصر
حمدلله على السلامة
 :f2: 



> السلام عليكم
> 
> واضح ان بنت شهريار ما بتجيش...
> 
> ومعلوماتنا انها مشغولة بتحاول تخلص عوصابتها من قبضة بعض الشعراء في إحدى القاعات...
> 
> ادعوا لها تنفد من إيديهم...
> 
> أو ابعتوا لها إمدادات...
> ...


حاااااااااااااش وكلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
محصلش محصلش محصلش
اوشاااااااااااااعاااااااااااااااااااااااات
نحن .. نحن .. نحن .. نــــــحــــــــــــن (( حد يغششنى ههههههههههههه ))
نحن بقى وخلااااااااااااااص
احنا منحبش نتكلم ونقول ياباشا
هوب طخ بوم ااااااااااااااااااااى 
بس خلاص
دا كل اللى حصل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت والدى العزيز
 :f2: 




> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا معاكم ياوالدى العصابه برضه عضمها ناشف*
> 
> *احنا طبعا جايين نهدى النفوس*
> 
> 
> 
> *توقيع*
> *ناريمان*


برافووووووو ياناريمان
ادعيلهم يابنتى
اللى جرالهم مش قليل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياحرام متحملوش كتير
فرموناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس على مييييييييييييييييييييييييين
دا نحن نحن يعنى مش اى نحن 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه ده ايه ده
> 
> ايه اللى بيحصل ده
> 
> ايه اللى أنا شايفه ده
> 
> صاحبة الدفتر غايبه
> 
> خصم على طول 
> ...


لااااااااااااااا يا مامااااااااااااااا لاااااااااااااااااااا
انا مش هنا بس عفريتتى معاكم
وبتمضى بس توقيعها عفاريتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> هو مفيش حد هنا و لا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ماشي نوئع و نمشي
> 
> ياللا باىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


اوعى تتكعبل بس وانت بتوئع
من وئع توئيعه وئع فيهاااااااااااااا
نياهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




> لو ما جبتوش لحمة على الفطار وكوارع مش ماضى 
> وبلاش كوارع الأمازون الصحية دى 
> يلا 
> صباح الجمال والحب
> صباح الخير على عيونك يا بلدى


جود موررنج يا بلدة
صباح الخير بعد الضهررررررررررررررررررررر




> ششششششش
> 
> خبر من مصادر منطلعة...
> 
> العوصابة بتكتب اعتذارها الرسمي...
> 
> بس بيدوروا في المراجع عن هجاء كلمة "نعتذر"...


محصلشششششششششششششششششششششى
بندور على (( نعمل فيهم ايه تانى !! ))
ال نعتذر ال
لاااااااااااااااااااااا يننننننننننننكن بالشطة واللمون

----------


## pussycat

> ترم ترم ترلللم بوووووووووووووووووووم
> واجدع سلام على طول السلام لأهل بورسعيد وعائلة ابو العربى
> نفررررررررررررررر نفررررررررررررررررررر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بووووووووووووووووووووووووسى
> انتى صاحبة دفتر يا اوختشى
> مخصوم منك يومين يا حبيبتى 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتى


 
_بقى كده برده يا أوختشى_

_تشمتى الناس فينا_ 

_بقى أنا أدافع عنك_

_وأققفل على العلاوه_

_وأنتى تخصميلى يومين_

_والله حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام_

_أهىء أهىء أهىء_


_كده برده يا حنفى_

_مفيش حنفى_

_لوووووووووووووووووووووووووولى_





_بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## nariman

*مساء الفل عالكل*


*ناريمان*

----------


## the_chemist

> يعنى إيه الفيل فى الكزازة !
>    مش فاهم يعنى البنت مش عندكم أمال إللى عماله تنط زى أبو فصادة دى تطلع إيه ؟
> 
> 
> يبقى إنتم إلل خطفتوها ..............أيوة انتم إللى خطفتوا البنية ...والنبى لأجيبلكم الكركوه
> 
> 
> أيوة 
> أنا سامع إن فيه عوسابة بتسرق العيال فى الحتة  دى 
> ...


يا خبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

وريث عمنا رع جاي هنا و سايب السياسة

و الله تلاقيك زهقت و قرفت من السياسة زيى بالظبط

بلا قرف يا راجل

لف في الآعات كده و إتمتع و سيبك من المصطبة اللى هناك دى بلا خوتة

فين حمارة عم أبو اسماعين دلوقتى

يا بنت السلطان دا توئيع مش تحسبيها غياب

بطلى إفترا علينا بقي

----------


## somaaaa

> يعنى إيه الفيل فى الكزازة !
> مش فاهم يعنى البنت مش عندكم أمال إللى عماله تنط زى أبو فصادة دى تطلع إيه ؟
> 
> البت دى تبعى انااااااااااااااا
> واللى يقربلها نكطعه تكتيع حتت حتت كدهووووه
> 
> 
> يبقى إنتم إلل خطفتوها ..............أيوة انتم إللى خطفتوا البنية ...والنبى لأجيبلكم الكركوه
> 
> ...


هيييييييييييييييه حضرنااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابو احمد الرفاع

انا الان جئت اليكم

واشكر هذا المنتدى واسجل حضوري بينكم املا منك التعرف عليكم

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله حضرت


بالرغم من 



النهارده الجمعة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

واعووواعوووووو... واواواوا...

عندك انت وهو وهي...

ماحدش بقى حيدخل ولا يوقع إلا لما يتفتش...

كله يطلع الأيام اللي معاه...

مافيش خروج الا لما يوم 18 بتاعي يطلع.

----------


## pussycat

_ياصباح النور على البنور_


_وصباح الهنا على كل اللى هنا_


_وصباح الحنان على أحلى مكان_



_الحمد لله حضرت ومضيت كمان_









_بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## nariman

:f2:  :f2: *مساء الورد*

*موجوده*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



تسجيل حضور







الـحـيـاة مـلـيـئـة بـالـحِـجـارة فلا تـتـعـثـروا بِـهـا 
بـل إجـمـعـوهـا وابـنـوا بِـهـا سُـلـمـاً 
تـصـعـدون بِـه نـحـو الـقِّـمـة 
نـحـــــــو الأمـــــل

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

> يا خبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> وريث عمنا رع جاي هنا و سايب السياسة
> 
> و الله تلاقيك زهقت و قرفت من السياسة زيى بالظبط
> 
> بلا قرف يا راجل
> 
> لف في الآعات كده و إتمتع و سيبك من المصطبة اللى هناك دى بلا خوتة
> ...







صديقى اللدود كيماوى 
والله قلت أخد نفسى وأحس إنى عايش قبل ما أرجع للبهدلة تانى 
والمشكلة إنى غاوى وجع دماغ 
بجد يا رتنى ما فهمت حاجة فى حياتى 

أما حمارة أبو سمعين 
فأحب أن أخبرك أنها تبرطع الأن أمام السياح فى منطقة أهرامات الجيزة وكل من يركبها يشعر بأنها نكفيه ومش مريحاه 
بصراحة الوحيد إللى فاهمها هو أنا 
عارف زعلانه ليه ؟!
علشان دقدق الحمار بتاع جار عمك أبو سمعين سافر للسعودية بعقد عمل ومش راجع غير بعد سنتين
وربنا يوفقه ويرجع بمهرها 




أما انت يا بنت شهريار

 فحتطلعى مفترية لحد غريب مانت أبوك كان بيقتل كل يوم على الصبحواحدة 
أقول صباح الخير تردى إننا بقينا الظهر ماشى بس أشوف المرتب ناقص حتة لحمة وشوفى حأعمل إيه؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير يا دفتر مش باين له أصحاب....

انا صعبان عليّ الناس اللي تاعبة نفسها طول الشهر...

وحتى اللي بيدعوا انهم سلالة الملوك.... بايعين القضية.

وآديني حانقط ببقعة حبر كأنها توقيعي... ولا حد داريان.

----------


## the_chemist

> صديقى اللدود كيماوى 
> والله قلت أخد نفسى وأحس إنى عايش قبل ما أرجع للبهدلة تانى 
> والمشكلة إنى غاوى وجع دماغ 
> بجد يا رتنى ما فهمت حاجة فى حياتى 
> 
> أما حمارة أبو سمعين 
> فأحب أن أخبرك أنها تبرطع الأن أمام السياح فى منطقة أهرامات الجيزة وكل من يركبها يشعر بأنها نكفيه ومش مريحاه 
> بصراحة الوحيد إللى فاهمها هو أنا 
> عارف زعلانه ليه ؟!
> ...


و الله يا وريث أنت جاى تناكف هنا

هما بتوع السياسة ناويين يعملوا بعثات هنا و لا ايه

و اختاروك اول رئيس بعثة 

بكده نغير اسمك من وريث من خبر رع إلي وريث من أيام رفاعة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

السلام على من اتبع الهدى..



حضرت بعد غياب ...لظروف قهرية :Wacko: 

لكنى لما حضرت .. للأسف وجدت :Poster Oops: 

صحاب المكان غايبين :Afro: 


يعنى مفيش مرتبات الشهر دة والا اية ::eek:: 

ربنا كررررررررررريم


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير....*

----------


## nariman

*مساء الفل*

----------


## pure-love

انا هنا

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مساء الخير 





كل شيء في الدنيا دي له تمن 

حتى الكفن !!!!


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

> صباح الخير يا دفتر مش باين له أصحاب....
> 
> انا صعبان عليّ الناس اللي تاعبة نفسها طول الشهر...
> 
> وحتى اللي بيدعوا انهم سلالة الملوك.... بايعين القضية.
> 
> وآديني حانقط ببقعة حبر كأنها توقيعي... ولا حد داريان.





> و الله يا وريث أنت جاى تناكف هنا
> 
> هما بتوع السياسة ناويين يعملوا بعثات هنا و لا ايه
> 
> و اختاروك اول رئيس بعثة 
> 
> بكده نغير اسمك من وريث من خبر رع إلي وريث من أيام رفاعة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه







مش عاجبكم إنى معايا واسطة من أيام الحج شهريار ليه متغاظين ليه أنا إبن الفراعنة ؟

أيوة وإللى مش عاجبة يشوف البطاقة 

ومين قال يا سى كيماوى إن قاعة السياسة حتعمل بعثات عندكوا مش كفاية هربت منها ؟
وجاى تطلع كمان إشاعات عليها 
ماشى كنت ناوى أديك حتة من المرتب شوف مين حيدور عليك 
خل     الحج أيمن رشدى ينفعك وبنت الحج بتاع مسرور

----------


## pure-love

انا موجوده

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *تصحيح
> 
> ماكانوش بيدوروا علشانهم هم...
> 
> دي كانت علشان اكتبها انا تحت تهديد السلاح...
> 
> بس بصيغة التفخيم... كدا...
> 
> نحنو أيمن رشدي الأول... نعـ... نعـ...
> ...


مش طالعة !!
نطلعها يا فندم
يابناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
كلموا استاذ أيمن
قول ورانا يا فندم
ن
ع
ت
ذ
ر
صح تمام
برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووو  :Baby2: 




> مساء الخير..


مساء الفل سمسم
نورتى 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير 
> تسجييييييل حضوووووور





> مساااااااااااااااااء الفل


عصابتششششششششششششششششى 
 :Kiss2:  :Kiss2: 
ودى لزوزو على ما تخلص امتحانات
 :Kiss2: 

نورتواااااااااااااااااااااااااا دفتركم 
وحشـــــــــتونى  :l:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هو هنا بتسجلوا المكالمات و لا ايه
> 
> 
> يا نهار فحلقي
> 
> الواحد يسكت بقي


الووووووووووووووو
شاوووووووووووووووووووة
حمرووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
هاتوة ناكلة بقى  :BRAWA: 

احترس يابو امنية  :Mad: 
كله متراقب  :3:

----------


## حسام ذكى

السلام عليكم وشكرا لكم لتسجيل المشاركه بالحضور لاننى احب الالتزام والجديه ولكم منى التحيه والتقدير للساده المشرفين والمسؤلين وكذا الاخوه الاعضاء

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مش طالعة !!
> نطلعها يا فندم
> يابناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
> كلموا استاذ أيمن
> قول ورانا يا فندم
> ن
> ع
> ت
> ذ
> ...


السلام عليكم

امسكككككككككك... حالة تزوير واضحة...

مش ممكن يكون دا كلام حد من العوصابة...

لأن اللي كاتب الكلام دا... بيعرف يستهجى.

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

الو ..............................؟

ممكن امضى حضور بالتليفون 

طالما انتوا  مراقبين التليفونات

 يبقى كده ضمنا  تسجيل الحضور

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أكتب لكم من أدغال الأمازون المحيطة بجبال الهيمالايا حيث تقع الصحراء الغربية وسط ثلوج القارة المتجمدة الجنوبية...
> 
> انا هنا... 
> 
> بادور على يوم 18 بتاعي.


فوت علينا بعد بعد بكرة ياسيد
واقف فى الطابور من بدرى
ان خلص الفووووووووووول انا مش مسئوووووووووووووووووول 





> وراكى اية ياختى ...
> 
> انتى لسه فاااااااااكرة  
> 
> ماكان زومااااان
> 
> حضرت ولم اجد العوصااابه
> 
> العوصااابه فين ...
> ...


نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااااا
بلاش تلاكيك ياسيد
ولا ضاع ولا باع
قول ورا استاذ ايمن يالا
ن
ع
ت
ذ
ر
برافوووووووووووووووووووووووو  :: 




> معلش اتاخرت ياجماعه
> كفاية بس الخصم معلش اخر مرة
> ربنا ما يعطلكم
> المواصلات صعبة والاجرة غايت ربع جنيه بحاله


تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااكسى
اركب تاكسى المنتدى يامحمد
وانزل على ناصية القاعة وكمل المشوار مشى
يالا وقع بسرررررررررررررررعه




> *صباح الخير*
> 
> *ناريمان*


صباح الفل
بنت شهريار
هنخاف احنا ولا هنخاف  ::@: 




> جمعة طيبة سعيدة علينا جميعاً
> 
> بداية جديدة و ثوب جديد يقربنا من الرحمن خطوة
> 
> صباح الخير عليكم جميعاً


انهاردة الأحد
معلش بقى تأخير يومين
وخصم منك طبعا مش منى  :: 
جمعة مباركة علينا جميعا يارب

----------


## pussycat

أنا كيت يا جماعه أنا كيت


أثبات حضور بالحضور

وبالتليفون وبالراديو 

وبكل الوسائل المتاحه


وسلملنا على برج المراقبه






بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## محمد طلعت

من الاخبار اليومية .. جاء ت قوافل أعضاء منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربى ..

                            تتبعها مسيرات عضوات المنتدى .. *وكنت أنا ( المزيع ) فى مؤخرة القادمين ..

                             ليتنى ما تأخرت فلقد فاتنى عصير الافتتاح.. ونلتقيكم فى الاخبار المقبله

                                                                          تحياتى*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

سمعت إن فيه خصومات جزافية 
وإن المديرة حتكوش عليها لوحدها 
عموما فيها لأخفيها



وبالنص أحسن
وإلا حأدخل صديق بتاع الكيماوى
(حتة لحمة كبيرة وسنكوتش مكرونه بالبشمل)


تسجيل حضور 
مساء الفل
ونهاركم زى العبير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

النهاردا 16 منه...

فاضل يومين على يوم 18 بتاع الشهر دا...

آدي احنا بنقول اهه.

----------


## the_chemist

> سمعت إن فيه خصومات جزافية 
> وإن المديرة حتكوش عليها لوحدها 
> عموما فيها لأخفيها
> 
> 
> 
> وبالنص أحسن
> وإلا حأدخل صديق بتاع الكيماوى
> (حتة لحمة كبيرة وسنكوتش مكرونه بالبشمل)
> ...


هو أنت جاى من الخناقات بتاعة السياسة جعان و لا ايه؟

روح هناك اتخانق و إسألهم عن نصيبك في قروانة الفتة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكوا عليك و أكلوها لوحدهم

عموما بأطمنك أنى بس مشغول شوية في مجموعة أشياء سخصية 

و هأرجع أتخانق هناك تانى

سلم لى ع المترو و لا تركب التوك توك أحسن

----------


## the_chemist

> أنا كيت يا جماعه أنا كيت
> 
> 
> أثبات حضور بالحضور
> 
> وبالتليفون وبالراديو 
> 
> وبكل الوسائل المتاحه
> 
> ...



أنا دلوقتى بس عرفت السبب في الحاجة اللى حيرتنى كتير

جبت شوية بذور قمح و زرعتهم في الحارة دى

و كل يوم أرويهم و أتابعهم

تخيلي فوجئت بايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أراكم بعد الفاصل

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 


حضرت

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



تسجيل حضور





إذا أردت شيئاً بشــدة .. فأطلــق جناحيــــــه 

فـــإن عــــاد إليــك .. فهو ملك لك إلى الأبـد

وإن لم يعد ، فهو لم يكن ملك لك من البداية




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حضرت يافندم مع المتهم

اقصد حضرت المصلحه

تمنياتى بيوم سعيد ومشرق على الجميع

تحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــياتى*

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم وشكرا لكم لتسجيل المشاركه بالحضور لاننى احب الالتزام والجديه ولكم منى التحيه والتقدير للساده المشرفين والمسؤلين وكذا الاخوه الاعضاء


إلحقوا 

الباشا لسه أول مشاركة ليه

و جاى يقول الإلتزام و بيرسم علي المرتب و الحوافز

يا عمنا مكانتش العين بكت

إحنا هنا من بدرى و لا فيه مرتب و لا حوافز و لا حتى حوافر

الهانم اللى ماسكة الدفتر لما بتغيب يوم بتخصم الشهر كله من مرتباتنا نحن الأعضاء الغلابة

و من هنا و من هذا المنطلأ 

فأنا أهدهد بعلو الثوت و أزعق و أقول

هأعمل دفتر ملاكى 

و هأحط عليه نمر تجارية كمان 

و هآخد المرتبات بتاعته ليا لوحدى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا كيييييييييييييييييييت
> بعد انقطاع عدة ايام
> بسبب هذا اللعين الروتر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الراوتررررررررررررررررررر
حاش وكلا ونط فى الحلة
هذا الراوتر اللعين الخبيث
لابد ان احداً قد اوشى بكِ ياسوما
كله من تلك الثووووووووووووووووثة اللى بتنط
هاتوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :3: 




> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا لسة بادور على يوم 18...
> 
> وانا بالف اتكعبلت في الـ "آن آن آآآآنننن تشششششششش" دي...
> 
> بتاعة حد هنا؟


ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش
دى بتاعتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى
وكانت تايهة مننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننى 
وكان معاها عياااااااااااااااااااال
راحوا فين يا استاذ ايمن
هاتلى ان ان ان تش اللى ضايعة وانا اجيبلك يوم 18
موافقون !!




> _ياهلا ياهلا ياهلا _ 
> 
> _والله منورين_
> 
> _وبعدين كده ياعبير هتفضلى سايبه الدفتر كده _ 
> 
> _الكل هيبصلك أخر الشهر فى المرتب_
> 
> _والتوقيع شغال على ودنه_ 
> ...


دا توقيع بالحبر التقييييييييييييييييل
واخدة بالك يابوووووووووووسى
وبلاش اللون اللى بتوقعى بيه دااااااااااا
مبينفعش معانا يا بووووووووووووووووسى  :3: 
ماشى ؟؟
ماشى ؟؟
ماشى ماشى ماشى ولا بيدى  ::007:: 




> *انا جييت*
> 
> *وحشتونى الكام ساعه دول*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نعمممممممممممممممممممممممممم
انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مين بيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى
لقد اتيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
ان ان ان تششششششششششششش
وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووونى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> حضووووووور*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هلا هلا هلا 
من ارض الوطن يثبت حضورة دكتور عصام كابووووووووووووووووو
منور دفتر الحضور يافندم
تحياتى
 :f2: 





> *قفشتك يا يوم 18... وآدي توقيعي عليك اهه.*
> 
> ششش... دي حيلة علشان يطلع لي ويقول دا مش انا فاصطاده.


كان غيرك اشطررررررررررررررررررررر ياباشا
دا مطلعش 18
يظهر ان حد فتن عليك
و18 جه مستخبى فى 27
الحقة بقى وهو معدى 
 :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> إلحقوا 
> 
> الباشا لسه أول مشاركة ليه
> 
> و جاى يقول الإلتزام و بيرسم علي المرتب و الحوافز
> 
> يا عمنا مكانتش العين بكت
> 
> إحنا هنا من بدرى و لا فيه مرتب و لا حوافز و لا حتى حوافر
> ...







الأخ الفاضل .. أبو أمنية 


مين قال أن مفيش رواتب ولا حوافز كمان !!!!!

هو الدفتر ده ملهوش صاحب ولا محاسب ولا ايه

وبعدين إحنا فين وأول الشهر فين .. لسه بدري

وإن شاء الله بصفتي محاسب الدفتر المعتمد

هصرف لك صينية مكرونة بشاميل وحمام محشي





علشان متقولوش حارمنكو من حاجه اهو 

 :good: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي العطرية



لـيـس الـعـار فـي أن نـسـقـط فـي الـحـيـاة
ولـكـن الـعـار أن لا نـسـتـطـيـع الـنُّـهـوض


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

نحن هنااااااااااااا :y: 



خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## nariman

*ايه الروايح الحلوه دى النهارده*


*مكرونه بالباشميل وحمام محشى كمان*
*أهو كده الشغل ياحضره الصراف المحترم*


*بس وحياتك مفيش شويه مخلل*


*حضرت وأكلت* 


*ناريمان3230*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير... :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

انا الحمد لله حضر ت  

 ولكن للاسف 

 بعد العزومة ما خلصت 


يا جماعة يعنى ما فيش معاكو


 تليفونات ولا موبايلات  ولا ماسينجرات 

تفتكسوا الاكل لواحديكوا


ولا  اكل ولا راتب 

ماشى ياعبيرررررررررررررررررررر
عموما فاضل 55 يوم على اخر الشهر

----------


## the_chemist

يارب يا عليم 

صبرنا يا كريم

----------


## nariman

*بما انى برضه من مجموعه حواء بضم صوتى للغاليه سوما وبشكر حضرتك يا استاذ ايمن على تعبك فى المطبخ علشان العزومه الحلوه دى*

* حقيقى عجبتنى اخر سلطه (السوريه) وان شاء الله اجربها*


*بس برضه انا بفضل بجانب ده كله المخلل*

*تسلم ايدك يافندم*







*ناقص الحلو* 





*ناريمان*
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

انا جيت أعتذر إني مش حاقدر آجي علشان مايجيش حد يقول إني بآجي بس لما أكون جاي فلو سمحتوا اعتبروا مجيتي كأني ما جيتش علشان ما أضطرش آجي تاني لأني أساس مش جاي.

----------


## the_chemist

> انا جيت أعتذر إني مش حاقدر آجي علشان مايجيش حد يقول إني بآجي بس لما أكون جاي فلو سمحتوا اعتبروا مجيتي كأني ما جيتش علشان ما أضطرش آجي تاني لأني أساس مش جاي.


هو منين يودى علي فين

أنا كنت في القلعة ايه اللى جابنى هنا

مش دى برضوا ميدان سفنكس

هما الأعداء إحتلوه هو كمان

لازم نعمل زى عرابي باشا و نقاوم الاحتلال الرجالة و الحريم

الحريم لازمتهم ايه؟

مش هما اللى هيصوتوا علينا لما الاحتلال يقتلنا

أنا عاوز أرجع لستى أطاطا

هو ايه اللى أنا كتبته ده

منك للى أكلت دراع جوزها يا شاعر خليتنى مش عارف منين يودى علي فين

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> انا الحمد لله حضر ت  
> 
>  ولكن للاسف 
> 
>  بعد العزومة ما خلصت 
> 
> 
> يا جماعة يعنى ما فيش معاكو
> 
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل .. ناصر الصديق





بيقولوا عندنا في المثل ( الغايب ملهوش نايب ) 

وإذا كنت غايب ابقى سلم لي على أعز الحبايب 

وسمعني سلام صعبت عليا نفسي  

بس متخافش .. أنا شلت لك صباعين كباب حلة على جنب 

أخدتها من بوء السبع  وانت عارف بقى شلة الجوع الكافر

مش بتخلي حاجه أساسا .. ولا حتى الأطباق وحياتك .. كله بيتفرم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتفضل يا عمنا .. ولا تزعل يعني .. احنا عندنا كام ناصر يعني







قد يجد الإنســان الضعيـــف الجبان أكثر من حلاً لمشكلته 

ولكن لا يعجبه سوى حل واحد وهو الفرار من المواجهة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا الان جئت اليكم
> 
> واشكر هذا المنتدى واسجل حضوري بينكم املا منك التعرف عليكم


ياهلا ومرحبا ضيفنا العزيز
ابو احمد الرفاع
اسعدنا مرورك وتواجدك فى دفترنا العزيز
 :f2: 




> الحمد لله حضرت
> 
> 
> بالرغم من 
> 
> 
> 
> النهارده الجمعة


غررررررررررررررررريبة
مع ان بيقولوا انهاردة الأربعاء
 :Bicycle: 




> واعووواعوووووو... واواواوا...
> 
> عندك انت وهو وهي...
> 
> ماحدش بقى حيدخل ولا يوقع إلا لما يتفتش...
> 
> كله يطلع الأيام اللي معاه...
> 
> مافيش خروج الا لما يوم 18 بتاعي يطلع.


اعوعااااااااااااااااااا
ايوووووووووووووووووون
كله طابورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
كله هيتفتش  :Bicycle: 
يالا يالا بالدور فى الطابور
بس مش هنوزع لحمة علشان محدش يطمممممممع  :Gun2: 

استاذ ايمن
فى حالة العثور على يوم 18 ليا فيه النننننننننننننننننننننننص  ::p:

----------


## مصريه 2008

:y: انا عضوه جديده ويشرفنى اكون معاكم فى هذا المنتدى الرائع  :y: 

فهل تقبلونى




و

----------


## nariman

> شاطرة يا ناريمان أنك عرفتى تخلى أيمن يخرج بالسلطات والمخلل طلبك وكمان الحلو


*طبعا يابنتى انتى فاكره ايه هو انا بسكت عن حقى والمثل بيقول أكله واتحسبت عليك* 

*بصراحه صرافنا العظيم قام بالواجب وزياده وعملها اوبن بوفيه نطلب اللى نحبه....*


*يجعله عامر ياأيمن*



*وربنا يعينك عالأولاد وأمهم* 




*حضرت وأخدت البرطمان بتاعى وحلينا كمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> انا جيت أعتذر إني مش حاقدر آجي علشان مايجيش حد يقول إني بآجي بس لما أكون جاي فلو سمحتوا اعتبروا مجيتي كأني ما جيتش علشان ما أضطرش آجي تاني لأني أساس مش جاي.


لآأأأأأأأأ....

ماتجيش أبدا... مش عشان جيت اعتذرت تقولوا ماجيتش... ما انا جيت واعتذرت اني مش جاي... لو كنتت ماجيتش كانت تيجي منكم وتيجوا تسألوا عليّ، انما ماجيتوش علشان جيت، مش تيجوا تقولوا لي ماجيتش أصلك جيت اعتذرت انك مش جاي... ودي تيجي؟

أظن كلامي واضح... فين يوم 18 بتاعي... ولا هي سبهللة؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى..
> 
> حضرت بعد غياب ...لظروف قهرية
> 
> لكنى لما حضرت .. للأسف وجدت
> 
> صحاب المكان غايبين
> 
> 
> ...


استاذ حسسسسسسسسسسسسن
متتكلمش فى السياسة لو سمممممممممممحت
مرتبات ايه وشهر ايه
خليك فى غيابك وخلينا ساكتين

اخصمولة ست اشهر علشان ميتكلمش فى السوياسة تانى  :Poster Spam: 




> *مساء الخير....*


صباح الورد  :f: 




> *مساء الفل*


صباح الهنا  :f: 




> انا هنا


واحنا هناك يالا بسرعه   :f: 




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> حضرت الحمد لله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نورت الدفتر ناصر  :f:

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير*.. :GANJA:

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,White,normal,italic" bkcolor="tomato" bkimage="" border="double,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
مالك كده مستقوية يا بنت شهريار الجبار

نزله تقطيع فينا و لا كأنك بتقطعى خيار

دا إحنا رعية غلابة و مناش أي إختيار

حرام عليكى خصومات جبتى لينا إنهيار

الجيب مخروم من قلة الدراهم و الدولار

و حتى كمان المطبخ فضي من أى خضار[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مش عاجبكم إنى معايا واسطة من أيام الحج شهريار ليه متغاظين ليه أنا إبن الفراعنة ؟
> 
> أيوة وإللى مش عاجبة يشوف البطاقة 
> 
> ومين قال يا سى كيماوى إن قاعة السياسة حتعمل بعثات عندكوا مش كفاية هربت منها ؟
> وجاى تطلع كمان إشاعات عليها 
> ماشى كنت ناوى أديك حتة من المرتب شوف مين حيدور عليك 
> خل     الحج أيمن رشدى ينفعك وبنت الحج بتاع مسرور


مرتب مين اللى هتعطيلة منه حته  :: 
مش لما تاخد المرتب انت الأول  :Bicycle: 
وبعدين كلام كيمائى صح
البعثات جيالنا من قاعة السياسة كتيررررررررررررررر
واضح ان مفيش هناك اكل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> خلى الحج أيمن رشدى ينفعك وبنت الحج بتاع مسرور


طبعاااااااااااااااااااا هينفعوة  :: 
دا العندليب والسلطان ومسرور معاهم
يبقى هينفعوة ولا لا   :Gun2:  ؟؟
عموما تابع وهتشوف 
هينفعوة وتقول انت يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااريتنى  :: 

نورت وريث
حضور جميل
شكراً لك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم وشكرا لكم لتسجيل المشاركه بالحضور لاننى احب الالتزام والجديه ولكم منى التحيه والتقدير للساده المشرفين والمسؤلين وكذا الاخوه الاعضاء


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياهلا ومرحبا استاذ حسام ذكى
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا فى بيتك الثانى ابناء مصر
وحضور طيب وتواجد جميل
فى دفترنا الغالى 
اتمنى لك حضور مميز

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> 
> امسكككككككككك... حالة تزوير واضحة...
> 
> مش ممكن يكون دا كلام حد من العوصابة...
> 
> لأن اللي كاتب الكلام دا... بيعرف يستهجى.


ابا تاثا جوحووووووووون
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  :Smart: 
استاذذذذذذذذذة من يومى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدعه يا عندليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب  ::mm:: 

اسعدنى تواجدك وتواصلك معنا فى دفترنا الغالى
جزيل الشكر والتقدير
تحياتى ومودتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> سمعت إن فيه خصومات جزافية 
> وإن المديرة حتكوش عليها لوحدها 
> عموما فيها لأخفيها
> 
> 
> 
> وبالنص أحسن
> وإلا حأدخل صديق بتاع الكيماوى
> (حتة لحمة كبيرة وسنكوتش مكرونه بالبشمل)
> ...


مابلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش
اللى فيها مش ليهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
خليك ورا كيميائى بقى
وابقى خد حتت فراخ كمان مع اللحمة علشان البروتين  :BRAWA: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> النهاردا 16 منه...
> 
> فاضل يومين على يوم 18 بتاع الشهر دا...
> 
> آدي احنا بنقول اهه.


اااااااااااااااااااايه دونيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هم السابقون ونحن اللاحقووووووووووووووون
ملحقش يقعد ياعينى
مسافه ياجه مسافة ماراح
جه 18 راح 18 
ملحقناش يا اخوانا نشوفه ونوئعة
شوفلك غيرة بقى يا باشا  :Poster Oops: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> هو أنت جاى من الخناقات بتاعة السياسة جعان و لا ايه؟
> 
> روح هناك اتخانق و إسألهم عن نصيبك في قروانة الفتة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ضحكوا عليك و أكلوها لوحدهم
> 
> عموما بأطمنك أنى بس مشغول شوية في مجموعة أشياء سخصية 
> ...


مش بقولك مفيش اكل عندهم
يالا اهو كله بثوابة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابو امنية لم يوئع
غياب ابو امنية  :: 


افترا والله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إلحقوا 
> 
> الباشا لسه أول مشاركة ليه
> 
> و جاى يقول الإلتزام و بيرسم علي المرتب و الحوافز
> 
> يا عمنا مكانتش العين بكت
> 
> إحنا هنا من بدرى و لا فيه مرتب و لا حوافز و لا حتى حوافر
> ...


واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  ::nooo:: 
حد بيتكلم هنا  ::mm:: 
انى ارى رؤسا قد اينععععععععععععععععععععععععت 
وقد حاااااااااااااااااااااان وقت قطفهاااااااااااااااااااااا
نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااا 
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



وعجبي 



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عجبي عليا ومن نفسي بقول الآه 
أحضر زي محضرشي يا ولداه 
****
وبيت الكرم دايماً للأحبه مفتوح 
وولاد الأصول منهم أنا المجروح
****
أدخل برجلي اليمين وأرمي السلام
ومحدش ياخد باله مني والسلام
****
أمد إيدي بالخير وأسجل معاكم حضور
ألاقي البيت وكأنه فاضي ومالأحبه مهجور
****
يرد عليا الصدى ويقول نفس الحوار
يابني انسى بقى وسيبك من أهل دي الدار
****
أقوله لاء يا صدى أنا هنا فالبيت موجود
ومهما لقيت من جفا حالف ما اخلف وعود
****
ووعدي هنا وبيتي أنا ومن أكتر من سنه 
واللي مش حاببني يروح بعيد ويسبني[/poem] 

وعجبي






كن كالنخيل عن الاحقاد مرتفــع 

يٌلقي بحجر فيجود بأطيب الثمر

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نحن هنااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


نحن هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك  :f: 




> مساء الخير...


مساء الورد  :f: 




> انا الحمد لله حضر ت  
> 
>  ولكن للاسف 
> 
>  بعد العزومة ما خلصت 
> 
> 
> يا جماعة يعنى ما فيش معاكو
> 
> ...


55 ؟؟
عد كويس ياناصر
هو الشهر فيه كام يوووووووووووووم  :: 
نورت  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يارب يا عليم 
> 
> صبرنا يا كريم



يارب يا كريم
اكرمنا بكرمك يا الله 

ابو امنية غااااااااااااااااايب
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جيت أعتذر إني مش حاقدر آجي علشان مايجيش حد يقول إني بآجي بس لما أكون جاي فلو سمحتوا اعتبروا مجيتي كأني ما جيتش علشان ما أضطرش آجي تاني لأني أساس مش جاي.


ياللهوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
يااااااااااااااااااااااالصاعقة السمااااااااااااااء
والنبى ناولونى الولااااااااااااااااااااااعة
عاوز اولع روووووووووووووما بحالهااااااااااااااااااااااا
مييييييييييييييييييين
انت جيت يارمضااااااااااااااااااااااان
امال ايه بس الخضة دى يافندم
وتقول مش جاى ونحلف عليك تتفضل
يالا نورت وشرفت وجيت
متقولش تانى مش جاى بس  :: 
بكرة تقول مش هفوت ونلاقيك باين فى الدفتر
وتبقى عشا وفطار وغدا
لا خليك فى بيتكم معلش  :: 
نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت يا جناب العندليب 
 :f2:

----------


## pussycat

_أنا جيت أهوه


يعنى بسجل حضور


عشان بنت الحج شهريار متقولش غياب


الا قولولى يا جماعه ايه حكاية يوم 18 اللى بتدوروا عليه


هو توزيع المرتب ..... يووووووووووووووه   


قصدى الأكل هيبقى يوم 18  

ياريت 18 .... 19 ..... حتى لو 55 على رأى ناصر


المهم نشوف حاجه والسلام


عايزين ناكل ... هم هم هم 


عايزين كباب وخضار سوتيه أما الحلو مارون جلاسيه


ولو تزودوا من عندكوا خير وبركه






بوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## somaaaa

> مالك كده مستقوية يا بنت شهريار الجبار
> 
> نزله تقطيع فينا و لا كأنك بتقطعى خيار
> 
> دا إحنا رعية غلابة و مناش أي إختيار
> 
> حرام عليكى خصومات جبتى لينا إنهيار
> 
> الجيب مخروم من قلة الدراهم و الدولار
> ...


 
جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله قوى قووووووى :good: 
اهم حاجة الدولارات

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

الصيف وصل...

مش عايزين لا مرتبات ولا حتى يوم 18...

اصرفوا بس لكل واحد بحر خاص يلعب فيه...

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الخير
> 
> الصيف وصل...
> 
> مش عايزين لا مرتبات ولا حتى يوم 18...
> 
> اصرفوا بس لكل واحد بحر خاص يلعب فيه...


يعنى مش مهم بحر كبير يعنى

ممكن ترعة صغيرة

أو حتى طشت

و لا طشت حلو زى ده يا هووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## nariman

*انا جيت وحنط فى حله المحشى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ناريمان*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

اول يوم لى بعد الامتحانات وان شاء الله مافى تخلف
ولايو 

أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله انا حضرت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا صباح التزويغ...

يا صباح الغياب...

يا صباح الطناش...

الكلام دا مش ليكي يا بنت السلطان... انا شايفك تلاتة منك قدامي اهه...

بيرو واقفة على باب الدفتر بالخرزانة للي مش بيمسح رجليه في الدواسة...

وبنت ابوها بتنفض الكراسي وتفتح الشبابيك...

وفي نفس ذات الوقت بنت شهريار بتعمل شاي للضيوف...

بس فين عبير؟ اتأخرت ليه؟

----------


## nariman

*صباح الفل والورد والياسمين*

*ناريمان*

----------


## تمرحنة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا اول مره اسجل ... :Shock2:   بس الموضوع حقيقى ممتاز تسلم ايدك 

وعجبنى اوى الطشت :Dribble:  انا فعلا محتجاه جداااااا الجوحر مووووووووت ::cop:: 

ارق التحيه للجميع

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا اول مره اسجل ...  بس الموضوع حقيقى ممتاز تسلم ايدك 
> 
> وعجبنى اوى الطشت انا فعلا محتجاه جداااااا الجوحر مووووووووت
> 
> ارق التحيه للجميع






الأخت الفاضلة .. تمر حنة 




نورتي الدفتر يا تمر حنة .. وإن شاء الله تكوني جبتي معاكي أوراق التعيين

واعملي حسابك .. هنا معندناش تأخير .. ولا إجازات مرضية ولا الكلام ده خالص

هنا فيه التزام وإنضباط وتسجيل حضور يومي .. 

وبصفتي صراف الدفتر المعتمد .. والمسئول عن صرف الرواتب

أحب أعرفك القوانين بتاعة الدفتر .. إحنا هنا بنصرف المرتبات 

مرة كل 3 شهور .. وبنصرفه رز وسمنة وزيت وسكر .. مش فلوس يعني

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعاً ده مساعدة مننا علشان الأسعار اللي ولعت نار وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

 :GANJA: 

تحياتي العطرية



لـيـس الـعـار فـي أن نـسـقـط فـي الـحـيـاة
ولـكـن الـعـار أن لا نـسـتـطـيـع الـنُّـهـوض


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## the_chemist

> جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــله قوى قووووووى
> اهم حاجة الدولارات


شكرا يا سوما بالإنجلش

و طريقة تشجعيك جميلة 

خصوصا العفريتة اللى جايباها تنط دى بتفكرنى بفرق التشجيع الأمريكانى

شكرا يا غالية

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله  حضرت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح... اللي بتغني... لأ؟

صباح... ظهر ... ليل... برضه لأ!!!!

أنا ناسي إيه يا ربي؟

----------


## nour2005

صباح الورد والياسمين 

لأحلى عبير 

ولكل المتواجدين في الموضوع الرائع ده 

تسجيل حضور معاكم 

تحيّتي للجميع وسلام لأجدع وأرق 

وأاحلى وأغلى مشرفة 

بنت شهريار 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا عضوه جديده ويشرفنى اكون معاكم فى هذا المنتدى الرائع 
> 
> فهل تقبلونى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> و


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

وصباح الهنا والسعادة 
على ضيوفنا الجدد
اللى من اليوم صاروا اهل البيت
وموظفين فى الدفتررررررررررررررررررر

اسعدنا تواجدك الغالى مصرية 2008

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لآأأأأأأأأ....
> 
> ماتجيش أبدا... مش عشان جيت اعتذرت تقولوا ماجيتش... ما انا جيت واعتذرت اني مش جاي... لو كنتت ماجيتش كانت تيجي منكم وتيجوا تسألوا عليّ، انما ماجيتوش علشان جيت، مش تيجوا تقولوا لي ماجيتش أصلك جيت اعتذرت انك مش جاي... ودي تيجي؟
> 
> أظن كلامي واضح... فين يوم 18 بتاعي... ولا هي سبهللة؟


مييييييييييييييييييييين اللى جاااااااااااااااااابك هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انت عدوووووووووووو ولا حبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
انت فى بحرررررررررررر الظلماااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
(( يالطيف اللطف يارب  ::eek::  ))
نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هاتووووووووووووووووووا السلطانييييييييييييييية
وان شاء الله نلاقى فيها يوم 18 يافندم
نورت البحر قصدى الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباح الخير*..


صباح الهنا والسعادة
على موظفتنا لجميلة سوما

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,White,normal,italic" bkcolor="tomato" bkimage="" border="double,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="1,black"]
> مالك كده مستقوية يا بنت شهريار الجبار
> 
> نزله تقطيع فينا و لا كأنك بتقطعى خيار
> 
> دا إحنا رعية غلابة و مناش أي إختيار
> 
> حرام عليكى خصومات جبتى لينا إنهيار
> 
> ...


جبار .. خيار ..
شوفلنا طماطميتين وهنقلبها طبق سلطة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دولار ايه ودراهم ايه
بكرة تقولى دينار من ابو 21 جنية
ارضى بنصيبك وتوئيعك يا ابو امنية
ماله التوئيع الحاف ؟؟
وحش ؟؟
دا حتى رجيم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عالم مفترية صحيح  :: 
انتوا متحملنى ازاى  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> _أنا جيت أهوه
> 
> 
> يعنى بسجل حضور
> 
> 
> عشان بنت الحج شهريار متقولش غياب
> 
> 
> ...


سوتية سوتية  :good: 
اهو تبع الرجيم بردوا  :: 
قلتش حاجه انا  :Icecream: 
"تاخدي لك شوية كلام مسلوق؟"

نورتى بوسى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *انا جيت وحنط فى حله المحشى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ناريمان*



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 





خلاص مبقاش فيه محشي يا ناريمان 

بنت شهريار الظاهر طمعت فيه كله

لاني بدور عليه ومش لقيه 



الحمد لله




ياخائنة لاتتألمي فتاريخك أعمى معي
يا خائنة توجعي ما شئتِ أن تتوجعي
وتلمسي أطــــراف طاولة الهــــــوى
وتساقطي  فـــوق أشعاري بــلا وعي
شمعية التكوين أنت فلتذوبي بــــيدي
وتغلغلي في الطـــــــين ثــــم تقوقعي
فلم تخلــق الأيام بعـــــد شقية حمقى
تظــــــن على يديهــــــا مصـــــرعي
فأنا شاعــــر والعـذاب بعـض صفاتي
وعلـيك إن شاهدتيـــــه أن تخضعــي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

>

----------


## somaaaa

> شكرا يا سوما بالإنجلش
> 
> و طريقة تشجعيك جميلة 
> 
> خصوصا العفريتة اللى جايباها تنط دى بتفكرنى بفرق التشجيع الأمريكانى
> 
> شكرا يا غالية


تسلم يا ابو امنيه بالعربى
تشكرررررررررررررررات يا فدندددددددم
يافرحتك يا بت........... هسبها تتنطط كده علطوووووووول
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> الحمد لله حضرت


منور يا ناااااااااااااااااصر


اهلا بيك يا مصريه 2008

يا استاذ ايمن
الواد اللى فى الحله دة مش ناويين تتطلعوة بقى
استوووووووووى خلاث

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> جبار .. خيار ..
> شوفلنا طماطميتين وهنقلبها طبق سلطة 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دولار ايه ودراهم ايه
> بكرة تقولى دينار من ابو 21 جنية
> ارضى بنصيبك وتوئيعك يا ابو امنية
> ماله التوئيع الحاف ؟؟
> وحش ؟؟
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. بنت شهريار 







وااااااااااضح انك عامله رجيم .. ورجيم قاسي كمان    

علشان أكلتي كل السلطات والمحاشي وكمان الحلويات لوحدك

بأمارة اختفاء كل الأكلات والمقبلات بالصفحة اللي فاتت !!!

كده بقى إحنا برضه اللي مفتريين يا بنت أبوها ...؟؟؟؟

يلا قدرنا بقى ولازم نستحملك .. نعمل إيه 





لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> يا استاذ ايمن
> الواد اللى فى الحله دة مش ناويين تتطلعوة بقى
> استوووووووووى خلاث



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما اللي بتنط 





لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااء 

الولد ده لسه ناقص سوا ... وأنا مهدي عليه النار

وعلى رأي المثل .. إتقل عالرز يستوي .. 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منورة يا سوما 



لا تتحدى إنساناً ليس لديه ما يخسره

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_


جاسره مصريه
_

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> _
> 
> 
> جاسره مصريه
> _


*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  جاسرة مصرية 



منورة الدفتر .. وعلى فكرة 

الصورة دي جميلة جدا

ومؤثرة أوي 



أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي بهذا الزمن !

ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_






ربى يبارك فيك ياايمن من بعض ما عندك من صور جميله هى فين عبير وايه حفله الطعام 

الجميله والمحاشى وايه الكلام الى بيجرى الريق ده طب حاجه لاام العيال طبق ولاه

حاجه كدا ماشى صباحك فل ياايمن وانتى ياعبير وطبعا سوما وناريمان ونوجى

تحياتى اليكم جاسره مصريه رباب

_

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
موجودة بس يا خسارة مش لاحقت حلة المحشى.. ::(:  ..هى فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يومك سعيد يا جاسرة..أيمن خطاب..ناريمان..نوجى..بنت شهرياروكل الأعضاء الكرام.. :f:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> _
> 
> 
> ربى يبارك فيك ياايمن من بعض ما عندك من صور جميله 
> 
> هى فين عبير وايه حفله الطعام الجميله والمحاشى 
> 
> وايه الكلام الى بيجرى الريق ده 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية





صباحك ورد وفل وياسمين يا رباب يا بنت الغاليين

الكلام ان عبير بنت شهريار خلصت كل الأكل لوحدها

ومش باقي أي أكل ولا سلطات ولا حتى حلويات 

لكن علشان خاطر العيال ..  ... ولأنهم أحباب الله 

جبت لهم كورن فليكس .. أهو أي تصبيره 




يارب تلحقي توديه للعيال قبل ما يتاكل هو كمان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي العطرية



أن يطعنك أحدهم في ظهرك فهذا أمر طبيعي بهذا الزمن !

ولكن أن تلتفت وتجده أقرب الناس إليك فهذه هي الكارثة

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مساء الخير..
> موجودة بس يا خسارة مش لاحقت حلة المحشى.. ..هى فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يومك سعيد يا جاسرة..أيمن خطاب..ناريمان..نوجى..بنت شهرياروكل الأعضاء الكرام..



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 





كل سنة وانتي طيبة .. انتي لسه فاكره ان كان هنا فيه حلة محشي 

يا بنتي هنا شلة الجوع الكافر ... يعني زمانهم كلوا الحلة كمان

وعبير بنت أبوها خلصت على كل المحاشي والسلطات وكله كله 

حتى الحلويات .. مهانش عليها تسيب لنا ولو حتى كيكايه 

بس ولا يهمك .. أنا كنت شايلك طبق على جنب 



بألف هنا وشفا على قلبك 

تحياتي العطرية



كُـل شـيء إذا كـثــــر رخـص 
إلا الأدب فـإنَّـه إذا كـثـر غـلا 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## nariman

> خلاص مبقاش فيه محشي يا ناريمان





> بنت شهريار الظاهر طمعت فيه كله


 :: 
*بالهنا والشفا يابيرو*

*الحمدلله لحقت البرطمان بتاعى وشويه محشى صغيرين*

*عقبال العزومه الجايه*



*ناريمان 3230*
 ::

----------


## nariman

> يومك سعيد يا جاسرة..أيمن خطاب..ناريمان..نوجى..بنت شهرياروكل الأعضاء الكرام


*سوما الغاليه*
*الله يسعدك حبيبتى وحشتينى*

----------


## جاسرة مصرية

_



احلى صباح على عيونك ياسكره وحشتنى ياناريمان ويارب

تلاحقى عزومه المره الجايه والحق المحشى واخد

الطبق من عبير وباقى المنتدى اصلى بموت فى الورق العنب

صباحكو فل يا ابناء مصر ايمن خطاب سوما ناريمان نوجى 

الراس الكبيره عبير بنت شهريار

جاسره مصريه

_

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

اليوم 23 يونيو...

باقي من الزمن شهر....

على إيه؟!!!!

على ما يكون مر 5 أيام على يوم 18 الجاي...

حتقولوا لي: وإيه يعني؟

حاقول: آه صحيح... وإيه يعني؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير
> 
> الصيف وصل...
> 
> مش عايزين لا مرتبات ولا حتى يوم 18...
> 
> اصرفوا بس لكل واحد بحر خاص يلعب فيه...





> يعنى مش مهم بحر كبير يعنى
> 
> ممكن ترعة صغيرة
> 
> أو حتى طشت
> 
> و لا طشت حلو زى ده يا هووووووووووووووووووووووه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله الله الله
المياااااااااااااااا تروووووووووووووى العطشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
ترلم لم لم
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.... :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اول يوم لى بعد الامتحانات وان شاء الله مافى تخلف
> ولايو 
> 
> أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــم


ان شاء الله نقول مبروووووووووووووك
نورتنا أدهم
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الحمد لله انا حضرت


ياهلا ومرحبا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا صباح التزويغ...
> 
> يا صباح الغياب...
> 
> يا صباح الطناش...
> 
> الكلام دا مش ليكي يا بنت السلطان... انا شايفك تلاتة منك قدامي اهه...
> 
> بيرو واقفة على باب الدفتر بالخرزانة للي مش بيمسح رجليه في الدواسة...
> ...


يابيرووووووووووووو .. نــعـــــــــم
يابنت ابوهااااااااااااااا .. وووووووى
بنت شهريااااااااااااار .. ايوووووووون

ياعبيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
(( ياترى انت فيييييييييين يامرزووووووووووق ))

آل بيقولوا غياب وطناش وحاجات كدا  ::@: 
انت سامع حد بيقول حاجه يا استاذ ايمن ؟؟؟

اسعدنا مرورك وأخد الغياب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يامسرورررررررررررررررررر ساعد استاذ ايمن  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباح الفل والورد والياسمين*
> 
> *ناريمان*


صباح الهنا والسعادة 
والورد والفل والياسمين والتمر حنة
والريحان علشان انا بحبة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحك ارق من الورد
بنت شهريار

----------


## Amira

*يا صباح الكابتشينو بالشيكولاتة* 

*حاضرين و بنشرب اهو يا ميس ... * 

**

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير يا اهل الدفتر الكرام*

*أظن مفيش انتظام اكتر من كده ياعبير*


*عايزين نقبض مره بقى * 
*ولا اخر الشهر ده عمره مييجى ابدا*


*حضوووووور*
*ناريمان*
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> احلى صباح على عيونك ياسكره وحشتنى ياناريمان


 
*تسلمى يارباب صباح الفل*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 


حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## محمد طلعت

وتانى مرة آجى متأخر ... سامحونى ..

                                         أنتم عاملين أيه النهارده ..

                                           أنا عاوز ..  بازلا  ء    باللحم .. ماشى 

                                              تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا اول مره اسجل ...  بس الموضوع حقيقى ممتاز تسلم ايدك 
> 
> وعجبنى اوى الطشت انا فعلا محتجاه جداااااا الجوحر مووووووووت
> 
> ارق التحيه للجميع


ياهلا ياهلا ضيفتنا وموظفتنا الغالية
تمر حنة
اسعدنا مرورك وتوقيعك معنا
والطشت تحتن امر سيادتكم
العنوان وهنبعتة على البيت حالا
وبالميا اللى فيه كمان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ارق التحايا اليكِ

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح... اللي بتغني... لأ؟
> 
> صباح... ظهر ... ليل... برضه لأ!!!!
> 
> أنا ناسي إيه يا ربي؟


ناسى التوقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع  :Icecream: 
ياصباح الزهايمر  :l:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الورد والياسمين 
> 
> لأحلى عبير 
> 
> ولكل المتواجدين في الموضوع الرائع ده 
> 
> تسجيل حضور معاكم 
> 
> تحيّتي للجميع وسلام لأجدع وأرق 
> ...


صباح الهنا والسعادة على الغالية نور
مع اجمل وارق واحلى توقيع
من  اطيب وارق انسانة
اسعدنى مرورك العاطر حبيبتى
وتوقيعك الأجمل

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> خلاص مبقاش فيه محشي يا ناريمان
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 




كويس إنك لحقتي برطمان الطرشي بتاعك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ابقى هاتي منه حبه طرشي لاخوكي الغلبان

تحياتي العطرية



لـيـسـت الألـقـاب هـي الـتـي تُـكـسِـب الـمـجـد 

بـل الـنَّـاس مـن يـكـسـبـــــون الألـقـاب مـجـداً

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> _
> 
> 
> 
> احلى صباح على عيونك ياسكره وحشتنى ياناريمان ويارب
> 
> تلاحقى عزومه المره الجايه والحق المحشى واخد
> 
> الطبق من عبير وباقى المنتدى اصلى بموت فى الورق العنب
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. جاسرة مصرية 




إن شاء الله العزومة الجاية هبقى أعزمك 

متقلقيش .. وصباحك ورد وفل وياسمين 

تحياتي العطرية



لا تـتـخـيـل كـل الـنـاس مـلائـكـة 
فـتـنـــــــــــهـــــار أحــــــلامــــك 
ولا تـجـعـل ثِـقـتـك بِـهـم عـمـيـاء 
لأنـك سـتـبـكـي عـلـى سـذاجـتِـك 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *مساء الخير يا اهل الدفتر الكرام*
> 
> *أظن مفيش انتظام اكتر من كده ياعبير*
> 
> 
> *عايزين نقبض مره بقى * 
> *ولا اخر الشهر ده عمره مييجى ابدا*
> 
> 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان


بما أني صراف الدفتر المعتمد وأمين بيت المال 

فأقدر أقولك ان المرتب جاي جاي ..

 بس زحمة الطريق هي اللي عطلته 

لا تقلقلي  

تحياتي العطرية



في الحياة  إمــا أن تـضـــع قلبك تحـت قدميك

أو أن تسمح لأقدام الآخرين أن تمر فوق قلبك 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



صباح الخير على كل الموجودين





حــضـــــــــرت 

أيمن خطاب

صراف الدفتر





الفـشـــل في الحــب ليس جريمة 
الجــريــمــــــة الحقــيــقــيـــــــة
أن ترتبط بحب فاشل منذ البداية

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> _
> 
> 
> جاسره مصريه
> _


ياهلا بالقطط المقطقطة
نورتينا جاسرة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير..
> موجودة بس يا خسارة مش لاحقت حلة المحشى.. ..هى فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يومك سعيد يا جاسرة..أيمن خطاب..ناريمان..نوجى..بنت شهرياروكل الأعضاء الكرام..


صباح الهنا والسعادة سوما
 :f2:

----------


## Amira

*أيه  مابعرفش أمضي* 
*و احترسي بقي علي نفسك اليومين دول *

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *يا صباح الكابتشينو بالشيكولاتة* 
> 
> *حاضرين و بنشرب اهو يا ميس ... * 
> 
> **


متعمليش صوت وانتى بتشربى يابنت 
وهاتى شوية كفاية عليكى كدا

----------


## بنت شهريار

حــــضــــــــــرت

*بــنــت شــهــريـار*

----------


## محمد طلعت

حاضر بأمر من النائب العام

                                 كل يوم وأنتم وأنتن بألف خير

                                              تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مساء الخير يا اهل الدفتر الكرام*
> 
> *أظن مفيش انتظام اكتر من كده ياعبير*
> 
> 
> *عايزين نقبض مره بقى * 
> *ولا اخر الشهر ده عمره مييجى ابدا*
> 
> 
> ...


لا طبعا ياناريمان
اخر الشهر هييجى 
هو بس بعيد شوية
امال اسمة اخر ليه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استنوة بقى  :O O: 
نورتى حبيبتى  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وتانى مرة آجى متأخر ... سامحونى ..
> 
>                                          أنتم عاملين أيه النهارده ..
> 
>                                            أنا عاوز ..  بازلا  ء    باللحم .. ماشى 
> 
>                                               تحياتى


كلاكيت تانى مرة
اهلا بيك محمد طلعت

والجود من الموجود
انت وحظك بقى  :: 

نورتنا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *أيه  مابعرفش أمضي* 
> *و احترسي بقي علي نفسك اليومين دول *


اعتبر دا وعد  :: 
ابصمى يا اوختشى بس اوعى الحبر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حاضر بأمر من النائب العام
> 
>                                  كل يوم وأنتم وأنتن بألف خير
> 
>                                               تحياتى


تم القبض على محمد طلعت
ان ان ان تششششششششششش
وانت طيب وبخير يافندم
شكرا لتوقيعك العاطر

----------


## pussycat

_أنا جيت أهوه


بمضى وببصم وكمان بزعق وأقول


يا ناس ياهوووووووووووووووووووو


حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررت



لووووووووووووووووووووووى





بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله 

انا هنا من الصبح 

مش لاقى  دفتر الحضور 


ممكن امضى انصراف؟

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

مساء الخير لكل الأعضاء 




للحزن موسيقى وألحان تعزف على أوتار القلوب البائسة 

ولكن لا يشعر بالألم إلا من ذاق الجرح وعرف طعم الأسى 

ويالها من ترنيمة تلك التي يشدوا بها الجرح من بعد الفراق





مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## the_chemist

كل الأعضاء الكرام

ليس عندى سوى
و حشتونى

----------


## nariman

*الأستاذ الفاضل أبو امنيه نورت يافندم*

*توقيع*
*ناريمان3230*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



صباح الخير



معرفش ليه النهارده الصبح صحيت لقيت نفسي

نفسي موت في سندوتشات فول وطعمية ومخلل

وأحبس بكوباية شاي في الخمسينة 

فقلت نفطر سوا يعني

اتفضلوا 



وطبعاً بعد الفول والطعميه والبتنجان المخلل

الواحد بيجي له حالة ذهول ولامبالاه 

هاااااااااااااه

هو أتوبيس كام بيروح فين ؟؟؟






الحب كالزئبق في راحة اليد
 إن تركت يدك مبسوطة بقي
وإن أطبقتها ضــاع وانتهى

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

أنا أوقع... إذم أنا موجود.

----------


## مصريه 2008

اهلا و سهلا

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## مي مؤمن

*توقيع حضووووووووووووووووور
عصابة حماده وتوتو*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> _أنا جيت أهوه
> 
> 
> بمضى وببصم وكمان بزعق وأقول
> 
> 
> يا ناس ياهوووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> ...


مييييييييييييييييييييييين اللى بيزززززززززززززززعق
صوت مين دااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الناس مش عارفه تنام من الدوشة يابنتى
وقعى هنا
زعقى عند بيتكم  :: 
نوررررررررررررررررررررتى بوسى  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الحمد لله 
> 
> انا هنا من الصبح 
> 
> مش لاقى  دفتر الحضور 
> 
> 
> ممكن امضى انصراف؟


 :3:  انت بتشكك فى نزاهة الدفتر ؟؟
انت متأكد انك مش لاقى ولا مش شايف  :3:  ؟؟
الدفتر قاعد مكانة اهو متحركششششششششش  :Plane: 
مخصوم منك حق ادعاء كاذب  :: 
نورررررررررررررررررررررررت ووقعتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير
> 
> أنا أوقع... إذم أنا موجود.


صباح النور
انا هنا .. اذم محدش هناك  :Mad: 
نورت يافندم  :f2:

----------


## Amira

*تخيلي بقي ان حد عبرك و بعتلك الاوردر ده * 

**

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اهلا و سهلا




ياهلا ومرحبا مصرية

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mai_momen
					

توقيع حضووووووووووووووووور
عصابة حماده وتوتو 


بيب بيب  
   
اعوعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
   

حضرت عصابة حمادة وتوتو

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *تخيلي بقي ان حد عبرك و بعتلك الاوردر ده * 
> 
> **


حد يموت البت دى  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعينك يا اوختشششششششششششششششششششى  ::shit:: 

ولا بيتيفوراااااااااااااااية حتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابقى تعالى كل يوم
 :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



مساء الخير 



مساء الخير   للثلاثي المرح 

سوما  جاسرة مصرية   ناريمان




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مساء الخير 
> 
> 
> 
> مساء الخير   للثلاثي المرح 
> ...


مساء النور يا أيمن.. :f: 
 ::  حلوة أوى الثلاثى المرح دى.....
موجودة.. :f2:

----------


## somaaaa

:Dribble: عبيرررررررررررر :W00t1: 
انتى وين ياحجه
مش بتظهرى على المسنجرررر
ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه
شكلك بتخططى لهجوم عصابى انتحارى ملوخلوخ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وهقولك شعر بقى :king: 

افتقدك ...افتقدتك
اين انتى ... افتقدتك
وعموعامل ايه كده ....افتقدتك
يلا تعالى بقى ارحمينى من دعاء ثابت.... افتقدتك

مع خالث كل تحياتى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الى كل أحبائى واصدقائى ..

رواد الدفتر الكرام


حمدالله على السلامه















سلامتى انا طبعا :4: 





خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## nariman

> **
> *
> مساء الخير* 
> ** 
> *مساء الخير  للثلاثي المرح*  
> *سوما  جاسرة مصرية  ناريمان* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*صباح الفل يا أيمن* 


*حضرت ووقعت ومشيت*
 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا هادي...

إيه يا بنت شهريار... انتوا عندكوا إجراءات ترشيد استهلاك زي الحكومة؟

القاعة زحمة... بقت "فول" ع الآخر...

والأدهى انكوا غاويين تكرار... على عكسي تماما...

ومش حا"فول" كلام غيردا... ولا حا"فول" عليكوا بكرة.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عبيرررررررررررر
> انتى وين ياحجه
> مش بتظهرى على المسنجرررر
> ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> شكلك بتخططى لهجوم عصابى انتحارى ملوخلوخ
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وهقولك شعر بقى
> 
> ...


سومااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششش
انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااا
نطى ودورى كووووووووووووووووووويس
وملكيش دعوة بالمخطط الملوخلوخ 
دى اسرار حربية وانتى لسه ثغننة عليها
افتقدتك .. افتقدتك .. دا جنية ضايع منك يابنت ولا ايه 
ارحمك من دعاء ثابت !!
واعذب نفسى ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا معلش فوتى علينا بكرررررررررررررررررررررررررة  :Bicycle: 
وحشتينى ياجميلة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الى كل أحبائى واصدقائى ..
> 
> رواد الدفتر الكرام
> 
> 
> حمدالله على السلامه
> 
> 
> سلامتى انا طبعا
> ...


 الف حمدلله على السلاااااااااااااامة ياشاعرنا
والله غيبتك طولت
ابقى سلم لنا عليك بقى
وقولك متغبش تانى 
وقولك كمان ان مخصوم منك يومييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
نورت 
دا اللى هو انا طبعا  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا هادي...
> 
> إيه يا بنت شهريار... انتوا عندكوا إجراءات ترشيد استهلاك زي الحكومة؟
> 
> القاعة زحمة... بقت "فول" ع الآخر...
> 
> والأدهى انكوا غاويين تكرار... على عكسي تماما...
> 
> ومش حا"فول" كلام غيردا... ولا حا"فول" عليكوا بكرة.


يانعم
ياصباح الفووووووول والياسمين
معلش بقى الزحمة بسبب المواصلات  ::shit:: 
وبعدين احنا معندناش لا تكرار ولا فول
وادى الدليل
اتفضل معانا 


صباح الاستخوبس  ::mazika2::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششش

صباحكم أرق من النسيم*

*بنت شهريار*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مساء النور يا أيمن..
>  حلوة أوى الثلاثى المرح دى.....
> موجودة..


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما




صباحك ورد وفل وياسمين



البنوته دي عسل جداااااا 

فكرتني بصورتك الرمزية







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## pussycat

صباحكوا سكر ..... وقشطه


صباحكوا عسليه ...... ومهلبيه


صباحكوا............. أى حاجه حلوه وخلاص



منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين




اااااااااااااااه ..... نسيت أقول حاجه  مهمه جدا


حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت






بوســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مساء الخير يا أيمن.. أن شاء الله تكون بخير.. :f: 
 :Baby:  البنوتة دى عسولة أوى.. تعرف فكرتنى بالأطفال اللى فى أغنية دلع: كاظم الساهر  :Baby: 

أتمنى للجميع يوم سعيد.. :M (32):

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *صباح الفل يا أيمن* 
> 
> 
> *حضرت ووقعت ومشيت*


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان



يا صباح الرقة والجمال يا ناريمان 

فينك يا بنتي .. انتي مبتجيش ليه 

أنا ببقى هناك .. ابقى تعالي  

صحيح 

شوفتي صورتي وانا صغنن 

أجنن مش كده ؟؟ 







مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم والله النت كان وحش جدا

ومعلش 
انا اسف

سماح والنبى

علشان خطرى ممكن

!!!!
وعودة من جديد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا بصمت خلاص 

وطالب اذن ساعة بدرى
ممكن؟؟؟!!!

وكل احترامى لكل الموجودين

----------


## Amira

*تيك كير يا عبير...الدفتر كله محاصر.. * 

**

----------


## محمد طلعت

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]"]أنا هنا ... والحمد لله ... 

   ولكن بأطلب المعزرة .....

      علشان مشغول .......... وأنتم عارفين العمل ىفى الغربة ............

الشغل شغل مفيش يا ما  أرحمينى .....

                    عشان كده أـعزرونى أن أتأخرت أو ما حضرتش فى ميعادى ...........     
 :f2: 
[/grade]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

- صباح الخير يا دفتر.

- صباح النور يا أ. أيمن.

- هو صرف المرتب إمتى؟

- نعم؟ مش سامعك.

- صرف المرتب... إمتى؟

- علّي صوتك؟ مش سامع.

- المرتب... حتصرفوه إمتى؟

- (صوت نسائي) هذا الطلب غير متاح حاليا... رجاء عدم ذكره في أي وقت لاحق.

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 
انا جيت نورت المنتدى صح مش عايز مجاملة

انا عايز نصف شهر علشان مسافر 
ممكن

----------


## nariman

> **
> *
> الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان*
> ** 
> *يا صباح الرقة والجمال يا ناريمان*  
> *فينك يا بنتي .. انتي مبتجيش ليه*  
> *أنا ببقى هناك .. ابقى تعالي *  
> *صحيح*  
> *شوفتي صورتي وانا صغنن*  
> ...


 
*ايه العسل ده*



*بس على فكره اللى بيكدب بيروح النار* 



*وبعدين ايه حكايه هناك وهنا دى مش ترسى على بر*

*يعنى ينفع تبقى هناك وتسيبنا احنا ندور هنا*
*ايه شغل البعت ده* 




*موجوده هنا*
 ::

----------


## the_chemist

> *الأستاذ الفاضل أبو امنيه نورت يافندم*
> 
> *توقيع*
> *ناريمان3230*


شكرا يا ناريمان

الوحيدة اللى عبرتنا

 :f: 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااان

خلااااااااااااااااااااااااص بطلنا نقول وحشتونا حتى عام 3010 بعد كاس العالم مباشرة

باىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## loly_h

*صبـــــــاح الخير

انا جيت وحبيت ابلغ عن تغيب

ام البنات

ايمن رشدى

ابو امنية

اميرة 

ايمن خطاب

انا بهدى النفوس موش اكتر

وصباحكم خصومــــــــات*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم والله النت كان وحش جدا
> 
> ومعلش 
> انا اسف
> 
> سماح والنبى
> 
> علشان خطرى ممكن
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقتلوا النت 
علشان يحرم يبقى وحش تانى  :Censored2: 

مفيش سماح  ::mm:: 
مفيش علشان  ::mm:: 
مفيش عودة  ::mm:: 

لو بس مكنتش تحلففففففففففففففففففف  :3: 

عندك من خمسة لخمسة الا خمسة  :Roll2: 

يالااااااااااااااااااااااا ان شالله ماحد حوش  :: 

نورت يا ادهم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *تيك كير يا عبير...الدفتر كله محاصر.. * 
> 
> **


بيدى لا بيد اسمة ايه دا :3: 
بعينك يا اوختشششششششششششششششششى 

وصيتكم الدفتر بقى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *صبـــــــاح الخير
> انا جيت وحبيت ابلغ عن تغيب
> ام البنات
> ايمن رشدى
> ابو امنية
> اميرة 
> ايمن خطاب
> انا بهدى النفوس موش اكتر
> وصباحكم خصومــــــــات*


إيه يا ست لولي؟

كنت بانشر الغسيل...

يعني اسيب البشاكير تكمكم؟

آديكي خلليتيني مالحقتش أقرط على الياقات والأساور... مبسوطة؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]"]أنا هنا ... والحمد لله ... 
> 
>    ولكن بأطلب المعزرة .....
> 
>       علشان مشغول .......... وأنتم عارفين العمل ىفى الغربة ............
> 
> الشغل شغل مفيش يا ما  أرحمينى .....
> 
>                     عشان كده أـعزرونى أن أتأخرت أو ما حضرتش فى ميعادى ...........     
> ...


طلب تأخير !!
موافقووووووووووووووووون
ربنا يعينك يافندم
نورتنا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> - صباح الخير يا دفتر.
> 
> - صباح النور يا أ. أيمن.
> 
> - هو صرف المرتب إمتى؟
> 
> - نعم؟ مش سامعك.
> 
> - صرف المرتب... إمتى؟
> ...


الرقم المطلوب غير موجود بالخدمة  ::mm:: 
رجاء التأكد من الرقم والكلام  :3: 
وعدددددددددددددددم المحاولة  :: 
تيت تيت تيت 
 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> شكرا يا ناريمان
> 
> الوحيدة اللى عبرتنا
> 
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااان
> 
> خلااااااااااااااااااااااااص بطلنا نقول وحشتونا حتى عام 3010 بعد كاس العالم مباشرة
> ...



جوووووووووووووووووووووووووون  ::no2:: 
اعتراض دا ؟؟  :3: 
هجوم دا ؟؟  ::mm:: 
جت فى العاررررررررررررررضة  ::p: 

يا امنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية  ::uff:: 
انتى رايحة باى مع بابا  :: 

نورتنا ياابو امنية 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صبـــــــاح الخير
> 
> انا جيت وحبيت ابلغ عن تغيب
> 
> ام البنات
> 
> ايمن رشدى
> 
> ابو امنية
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولولى حضرت وموقعتش  ::hop:: 
غياب معاهم  :3: 

هدى هدى يا اوختشششى
كلنا من دا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى غاليتى
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير والسعاده*

*حضووووور*

*ناريمان*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اقتلوا النت 
> علشان يحرم يبقى وحش تانى 
> 
> مفيش سماح 
> مفيش علشان 
> مفيش عودة 
> 
> لو بس مكنتش تحلففففففففففففففففففف 
> ...


والله انا متشكر منك جدا على السماح

ورايح امضى اهو 

ومعلش عندى اجازة من 3/7 الى 5/7

علشان عندى فرحين فى القاهرة 

عقبال كل الشباب والبنات الموجودين كلهم

الامضاء

أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

والبصمة المرة الجاية

----------


## Amira

> *صبـــــــاح الخير*
> 
> *انا جيت وحبيت ابلغ عن تغيب* 
> *ام البنات* 
> *ايمن رشدى* 
> *ابو امنية* 
> *اميرة*  
> *ايمن خطاب* 
> *انا بهدى النفوس موش اكتر* 
> ...


*خصومات أيه يا هانم   ماتفقناش علي كده * 

*ماتصدقيش يا عبير ... أنا لقد أتيت ... و لقد بصمت *

----------


## the_chemist

> *صبـــــــاح الخير
> 
> انا جيت وحبيت ابلغ عن تغيب
> 
> ام البنات
> 
> ايمن رشدى
> 
> ابو امنية
> ...


و الله يا لولى الغالية

الجميع 

و

ح

ش

و

ن

ى

و بطلت أقولها

و بعدين مش لازم الدفتر يصرف إعانات للأعضاء يعنى

أخوكوا مزنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

أهم حاجة في البلاغ أننا إطمنا عليكى و إنك رجعتى بالسلامة

ربنا يطمنا عليكى دايما و تكونى بصحة جيدة

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

مساء الخير والسعاده

حضووووور

ناريمان


صباح الهنا والسعادة
امسكوهااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> والله انا متشكر منك جدا على السماح
> 
> ورايح امضى اهو 
> 
> ومعلش عندى اجازة من 3/7 الى 5/7
> 
> علشان عندى فرحين فى القاهرة 
> 
> عقبال كل الشباب والبنات الموجودين كلهم
> ...


ااااااااااااااااااااايه
هذا هو الانسان
اذا اخذ خمس دقايق طلب يومين
حضرتك خلى بالك العداد بيعد
ادهم .. اجازة يومين .. مع الخصم من الراتب  :Bicycle:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ااااااااااااااااااااايه
> هذا هو الانسان
> اذا اخذ خمس دقايق طلب يومين
> حضرتك خلى بالك العداد بيعد
> ادهم .. اجازة يومين .. مع الخصم من الراتب


السلام عليكم

عايزين نعلق هنا يافطة فيها اللوائح المنظمة للدفتر. نقول فيها مثلا:

*التوقيع، مسؤولية كل موقع... فتوقع... ما توقعش... حاتتهبش... حاتتهبش.

والتغيب، مسؤولية كل متغيب... فتغيب... ما تغيبش... حاتتهبش... حاتتهبش.

والخصم من الموظفين مسؤولية كل خاصم مفتري... كلنا مخاصمينه... يا رب يتهبش.*
مثلا يعني... احنا ما بنلقحش ولا حاجة.

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
مع أرق الأمنيات للجميع بيوم سعيد وأيام أسعد أن شاء الله.. :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الف حمدلله على السلاااااااااااااامة ياشاعرنا
> والله غيبتك طولت
> ابقى سلم لنا عليك بقى
> وقولك متغبش تانى 
> وقولك كمان ان مخصوم منك يومييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
> نورت 
> دا اللى هو انا طبعا


ياستى مابين الخييرين حوسااااااب ::mazika:: 

وبعدين يعنى هى جت على اللى بناخده منك

انا سمعت ان البنزين حيغلى تاااااانى ::nooo:: 


كدة خلالالالاص

اخصمى براحتك يافندم :3: 



خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *صبـــــــاح الخير
> 
> انا جيت وحبيت ابلغ عن تغيب
> 
> ام البنات
> 
> ايمن رشدى
> 
> ابو امنية
> ...



أنا اسمى مكتوب...









لا








طويب :Lol2: 


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

انا انا 

جيت 

ومعلش علشان خاطرى


الاجازة ضرورى 
وربنا يخليك لينا يا شهريار 


اخصمى النهاردة 

والله يسامحك 

وادى التوقيع
ه
ه
أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
 :M (10):  كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا جاسرة..  :M (10): 

 :M (32):  أرق تحياتى ل: أيمن خطاب.. ناريمان .. نوجى ..  :M (32): 
تحياتى للجميع..  :f:

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

انا هنا يا شهرزاد

----------


## محمد طلعت

أنا جيت أسجل حضور وألا أروح .؟؟  

                                            طبعا مش ؛ ح أهون عليكم ..............

                              عشان أنا بره مصر لما آجى مصر يبقى كلام تانى وألا أيه .........

                               تحياتى  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

عايزين نعلق هنا يافطة فيها اللوائح المنظمة للدفتر. نقول فيها مثلا:

التوقيع، مسؤولية كل موقع... فتوقع... ما توقعش... حاتتهبش... حاتتهبش.

والتغيب، مسؤولية كل متغيب.. فتغيب.. ما تغيبش.. حاتتهبش.. حاتتهبش.

والخصم من الموظفين مسؤولية كل خاصم مفتري... كلنا مخاصمينه... يا رب يتهبش.
مثلا يعني... احنا ما بنلقحش ولا حاجة.


يافتاح ياعليم
يارزاق يا كريم
ايه الهبش والخناق اللى على الساعه 8 ونص دا
قلتش حاجه انا 

يا استاذ ايمممممممممممممممممن
اليافطة دى معووجة شوية حضرتك
ياريت تعدلها شويه شمين 

وبعد اذن سيادتكم
هنقوم ببعض التعديلات فيها

التوقيع، مسؤولية كل موقع... فتوقع... ما توقعش... حاتتهبش... حاتتهبش.. وهيخصم منك .. هيخصم منك

والتغيب، مسؤولية كل متغيب... فتغيب... ما تغيبش... حاتتهبش... حاتتهبش.. وهتترفد .. هتترفد

والخصم من الموظفين مسؤولية كل خاصم طيب وغلبان وليس بيدة حيلة خااااااااااااااااااااالص
... كلنا بندعيلة .. واخترنااااااااااااة اخترنااااااااااااااااااااااة

 
 
 


تـحـــــيا مـــــــــصـر*

----------


## nariman

*أنا جيت وبمسى على حبايبى كلهم*
*تسلمى ياسوما ربنا يكرمك*

*كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياجاسره*

*ناريمان3230*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

انا حضرت 

 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*صباح جمييييييل على كل الموجودين

تسجيل حضور اهو ... بعدين اتكتب غياب زى قبل كدة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

إيه يا ست لولي؟

كنت بانشر الغسيل...

يعني اسيب البشاكير تكمكم؟

آديكي خلليتيني مالحقتش أقرط على الياقات والأساور... مبسوطة؟


طيب موش كنت تنبهنى ياعندليبنا

انا لو اعرف ان الموضوع فية تقريط على الياقات والأساور

انا كنت موش هابلغ بنت شهريار ابدا

انا كنت بلغت البوليس فورا

موش بردو الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب

إذا موش هيخدمونا فى فومين غسيل ... هيخدمونا امتى








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولولى حضرت وموقعتش 
غياب معاهم 

هدى هدى يا اوختشششى
كلنا من دا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى غاليتى



هيا بأت كدة يابيرو

وانا اللى قلبى على بيرو انفطر وقلب بيرو عليا حجر

معلش موش  ههدى النفوس تانى








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

خصومات أيه يا هانم   ماتفقناش علي كده  

ماتصدقيش يا عبير ... أنا لقد أتيت ... و لقد بصمت  


متصدقيش ياعبير ... اميرة موش بتعرف تبصم اساسا

وتلاقيها سالفة  اصلا بصمة اختها 

وهاعتبر ده تزوير فى بصمات رسمية 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

و الله يا لولى الغالية

الجميع 

و

ح

ش

و

ن

ى




ربنا يبارك فيك ابو امنية

وربنا يزيدك من حب عبيدة





			
				و بطلت أقولها
			
		

طيب ليه كدة ؟؟





			
				و بعدين مش لازم الدفتر يصرف إعانات للأعضاء يعنى

أخوكوا مزنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
			
		


المفروض طبعا ... اومال بس كل يوم يتخصملنا وبس

وبعدين اللى اعرفة ان كل العلاوات استلمتها بنت شهريار

امبارح  الصبح الساعة 10 إلا ربع ... وبالدولار

حتى تلاحظ انها من وقت ماسطت على العلاوات عاملة

نفسها مشغولة باستمرار





			
				أهم حاجة في البلاغ أننا إطمنا عليكى و إنك رجعتى بالسلامة

ربنا يطمنا عليكى دايما و تكونى بصحة جيدة


ربنا يطمنك دايما ابو امنية

والف شكر 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شاعر الرومانسية
					

أنا اسمى مكتوب...


لا

طويب


خالص تحياتى،،،


معقولة بردو اسم شاعر الرومانسية يتكتب

فى دفتر الخصومات وتهدية النفوس

شاعر الرومانسية اسمة يتكتب فى دفتر 

العلاوات ... فى دفتر المكافأت

اللى مخبياه بنت شهريار


وصباحكم حميل*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *يافتاح ياعليم
> يارزاق يا كريم
> ايه الهبش والخناق اللى على الساعه 8 ونص دا
> قلتش حاجه انا 
> يا استاذ ايمممممممممممممممممن
> اليافطة دى معووجة شوية حضرتك
> ياريت تعدلها شويه شمين 
> وبعد اذن سيادتكم
> هنقوم ببعض التعديلات فيها
> ...


*فعلا...

اخترنـ...آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

اخترنـ...آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

آآآآآه.... آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

أنا جيييييييييييت

أنا أتييييييييييييييييت

أنا حضررررررررررررررت



حــد شــايـفــــنى  !!
انا مين فيهم*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

مساء الخير..
مع أرق الأمنيات للجميع بيوم سعيد وأيام أسعد أن شاء الله..


صباح الهنا والسعادة
ودعواتى لكِ عزيزتى بيوم سعيد
وأيام جميلة مليئة بالخير والرضا

سوما حضرررررررررررررت

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شاعر الرومانسية
					

ياستى مابين الخييرين حوسااااااب

وبعدين يعنى هى جت على اللى بناخده منك

انا سمعت ان البنزين حيغلى تاااااانى


كدة خلالالالاص

اخصمى براحتك يافندم



خالص تحياتى،،،






			
				ياستى مابين الخييرين حوسااااااب


دا كان ظماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 





			
				وبعدين يعنى هى جت على اللى بناخده منك
			
		

اااااااااااااااااااااااايه
ربنا موجود
ادعولى انتوا بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





			
				اخصمى براحتك يافندم


وشهد شاااااااااااااااااهد من أهلها 
قلتش حاجه انا 

نورت يا شاعرنا
*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 

انا جاى تعبان ومش عايز كلام مافيش خصم ولاولاولاولا

علشان العيال مااكلوش من امبارح

ماشى الله يسامحك ياللى فى بالى

----------


## somaaaa

صباح الفل على الناس العثل

خدى يا بيروووووووو
عمايل ايديااااا

ومتديش لحد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

السلام عليكم 

حضرت الحمد لله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

نورت ناصر
حضور مميز دائما 
اسعدنا مرورك العاطر
مخصوم منك تلات ايام علشان جاى وايدك فاضية والدنيا حر*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا انا 
> 
> جيت 
> 
> ومعلش علشان خاطرى
> 
> 
> الاجازة ضرورى 
> وربنا يخليك لينا يا شهريار 
> ...


اددددددددددددددددهم
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش
مين دا اللى منه لله  :Gun2: 
مش واخدة بالى ::mm:: 

ادهم ... اجازة تلات ايام
وياريت متجيبش حد معاك يقول منه لله  :Baby: 
والااااااااا  ::xx::

----------


## محمد طلعت

أنا هنا ..... فيه حد يقابلنى .....

                                                   ايه ده الدنيا حر كده ليه .....

                                ما فيش عندكم تكييف ......... انا اروح احسن .....

                                         مع السلامه............. :4: :: :f2:  :4:

----------


## Amira

*علي فكرة احنا النهاردة 1/7/2008 ... التاريخ ده مش بيفكرك بحاجة يا هانم* 

*في اختراع اسمه قبض علي فكرة * 

*أيدك يالا ....*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

> اددددددددددددددددهم
> ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش
> مين دا اللى منه لله 
> مش واخدة بالى
> 
> ادهم ... اجازة تلات ايام
> وياريت متجيبش حد معاك يقول منه لله 
> والااااااااا




متشكر منك قوى ياشهريار ومانتحرمش من كرم حضرتك

وعلى العموم انا قاعد اهو من الساعة 5 الصبح يعنى مطبق علشان 

خاطر حضرتك وافقتى على الاجازة وربنا يخليكى لينا

اخوكم

أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  م

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

وده علشان تعرفوا انا كريم ازاى 

احلى 2 بيتزا من pizzastation
للاعضاء كلهم الحجم العائلى
ولتر بيبسى علشان الدنيا حر مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
تمام ياشهريار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وده علشان تعرفوا انا كريم ازاى 
> احلى 2 بيتزا من pizzastation
> للاعضاء كلهم الحجم العائلى
> ولتر بيبسى علشان الدنيا حر مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
> تمام ياشهريار


يا عم أدهم... الله يفتح عليك...

دا مش شهريار... دي بنته...

احنا كنا قادرين ع البنت لما حاتجيب لنا الراجل نفسه؟

قول ورايا... إحنا اخترناه... آه... آه

----------


## مظلوووم

جااااااى وكفنى على اديا
جااى ولهنا برجليااااااااا
 اسجل فى دفتر الحضور
واقبض المرتب وانا مسرور
وادفع وصل الميه والنور
واركب مع امينه الحنطور
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مظلووووووووم

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

مساء الخير..
 كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا جاسرة.. 

 أرق تحياتى ل: أيمن خطاب.. ناريمان .. نوجى .. 
تحياتى للجميع.. 


نورتى سوما







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد احمد سعيد
					

انا هنا يا شهرزاد


اهلا اهلا محمد بيك
نورتنا يافندم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد طلعت
					

أنا جيت أسجل حضور وألا أروح .؟؟  

                                            طبعا مش ؛ ح أهون عليكم ..............

                              عشان أنا بره مصر لما آجى مصر يبقى كلام تانى وألا أيه .........

                               تحياتى 


اهلااااااااااااااااااا
لا يافندم طبعا تنور
حضرك خارج مصر بس بردو توقع
وبما انك خارج مصر يبقى بالخصم بالدولار 
ولا كلام تاااااااااااااانى ولا تااااااااااااااااااااااااااالت 
نورتناااااااااااااا
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					


صباح جمييييييل على كل الموجودين

تسجيل حضور اهو ... بعدين اتكتب غياب زى قبل كدة


صباح لذيذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذ
حضور فين !!
حد شاف حاجه 





			
				طيب موش كنت تنبهنى ياعندليبنا

انا لو اعرف ان الموضوع فية تقريط على الياقات والأساور

انا كنت موش هابلغ بنت شهريار ابدا

انا كنت بلغت البوليس فورا

موش بردو الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب

إذا موش هيخدمونا فى فومين غسيل ... هيخدمونا امتى
			
		

ونعم الخدمات القوووووووووووووووويمة 





			
				هيا بأت كدة يابيرو

وانا اللى قلبى على بيرو انفطر وقلب بيرو عليا حجر

معلش موش  ههدى النفوس تانى
			
		

لا ينكنننننننننننننننننننننننن
حرمت يابوووووووووووووووووجى 





			
				متصدقيش ياعبير ... اميرة موش بتعرف تبصم اساسا

وتلاقيها سالفة  اصلا بصمة اختها 

وهاعتبر ده تزوير فى بصمات رسمية 


على يددددددددددددددى
ووصل الينا معلومات مؤكدة
ان المدعوة أميرة تقوم بالتزوير وبالبصمات
وان لديها شريك متخصص وخبير فى أعمال الفوتوشوب والخلفيات
واول حرف من اسمة 
loly_h
نياهاهاهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





			
				ربنا يبارك فيك ابو امنية

وربنا يزيدك من حب عبيدة
			
		

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين





			
				طيب ليه كدة ؟؟


انا عارف يا اوختشى 





			
				المفروض طبعا ... اومال بس كل يوم يتخصملنا وبس

وبعدين اللى اعرفة ان كل العلاوات استلمتها بنت شهريار

امبارح  الصبح الساعة 10 إلا ربع ... وبالدولار

حتى تلاحظ انها من وقت ماسطت على العلاوات عاملة

نفسها مشغولة باستمرار
			
		

اه يا مظلومة يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى 
(( اخرتك وحشة اووووووووووووى معايا يالولى  ))
بلاش نعمل مشغولة
انا اواااااااااااااااااااااااااااى 





			
				معقولة بردو اسم شاعر الرومانسية يتكتب

فى دفتر الخصومات وتهدية النفوس

شاعر الرومانسية اسمة يتكتب فى دفتر 

العلاوات ... فى دفتر المكافأت

اللى مخبياه بنت شهريار
			
		

ضاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع 
اثبتوا بقى 





			
				وصباحكم جميل
			
		

اسعدنى حضورك الجميل المميز غاليتى
صباحك اجمل من الطير
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adhamxman
					

السلام عليكم 

انا جاى تعبان ومش عايز كلام مافيش خصم ولاولاولاولا

علشان العيال مااكلوش من امبارح

ماشى الله يسامحك ياللى فى بالى


وبعدددددددددددددين بققققققققققققققققققققققى 
قررنا قتل اللى فى بالك علشان تبطل تدعى عليه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكلوا العيال وسيبوا ادهم جعان 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة somaaaa
					

صباح الفل على الناس العثل

خدى يا بيروووووووو
عمايل ايديااااا

ومتديش لحد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




صباح الورد على الياسمين
ابداااااااااااااااااا هاكلها لوحدى
هاخدها واطلع اجرى القاعة اللى جنبا
فيها هدوء
اكلها لوحدى وارجع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك ياسمسمة
نورتينا انتى والبت اللى بتنط
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

طائر الشرق  متواجد من زمان بعيد

نرجو المسامحة وقبول الاعتذار 

دمتم جميعا يا احلى واغلى ناس فى قلبى بخير دائم وهناء وسعادة

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد طلعت
					

أنا هنا ..... فيه حد يقابلنى .....

                                                   ايه ده الدنيا حر كده ليه .....

                                ما فيش عندكم تكييف ......... انا اروح احسن .....

                                         مع السلامه.............::


واحنا هناك .. حصلنا 
الدنيا حر ليه .. علشان احنا فى الصيف 
مافيش عندكم تكييف .. موجود عند القاعة اللى جنبنا 
مع السلامة .. الله يسلمك ابقى تعالى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

علي فكرة احنا النهاردة 1/7/2008 ... التاريخ ده مش بيفكرك بحاجة يا هانم 

في اختراع اسمه قبض علي فكرة  

أيدك يالا .... 


احم احم احم 

ميييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
اه اميرة .. بتقولى حاجه ياشاااااااااااااااااابة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adhamxman
					

متشكر منك قوى ياشهريار ومانتحرمش من كرم حضرتك

وعلى العموم انا قاعد اهو من الساعة 5 الصبح يعنى مطبق علشان 

خاطر حضرتك وافقتى على الاجازة وربنا يخليكى لينا

اخوكم

أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  م







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة adhamxman
					

وده علشان تعرفوا انا كريم ازاى 

احلى 2 بيتزا من pizzastation
للاعضاء كلهم الحجم العائلى
ولتر بيبسى علشان الدنيا حر مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
تمام ياشهريار


صح تمااااااااااااااااااااااام
متحاولش مفيش غياب تانى
وبعد كدا الرشاوى دى متبقاش علنية علشان الشركاء*

----------


## محمد طلعت

:f2: [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]أنا أهو حضرت فى ميعادى كل يوم .............

 :4: فين الدفتر ................

                           يلا بسرعة مش ...............

                                  تعرفوا...................

                                   والا أقولكم.. بأحبكم.. :4: [/grade]

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

صح تمااااااااااااااااااااااام
متحاولش مفيش غياب تانى
وبعد كدا الرشاوى دى متبقاش علنية علشان الشركاء 

تحت امرك 
انا اهو ماشى الساعة 4 العصر عايزين منى حاجة اكل واكلتكم وشرب تمام لتر بحاله
يلا السلام عليكم

----------


## nariman

*nariman3230*

 :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ
> 					
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان
> 
> ...




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. ناريمان 



  

ايوه أنا كنت عسل وانا صغنن 

ودي صورتي قبل الحادثة 

هههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين دي كدبه بيضا 

<<< يعني هو الكدب ألوان 

<<< لم التعابين .. ؟؟

<<<< فيــــــن التعابين ؟؟

<<<< يعني هو فين الظابط 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

   



موضوع بقى هنا وهناك ده له حكايه طويلة 

أنا بقول بما إني مش ورايا حاجه 

وقاعد مستني زي كل الناس يوم 18 

فأحكي بقى حكاية هناك .. بعد لما كنت هنا

ما هو أنا كنت هنا من زمان .. وبعدين رحت هناك

قالولي لاء .. ورقك ناقص دمغه .. فرحت عند دوكهمّه 

ودوكهمّه زعلوا أوي .. إزاي أروحلهم من غير خالتي 

وبمناسبة خالتي .. فهي بتسلم عليكي كتير أوي خالص يعني

وبتقولك برضه ابقى تعالي .. انتي مبتجيش ليه 

أنا ببقى هناك 

  



حضرت ووقعت 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

اثبت وجودى انا وبودو

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

حتى يوم الاجازة بتاعى labtop مش قادر جه وصحانى 
وقالى ايه مافيش شغل قلتله لا
بس والله ماقدرتش 

اعمل خير وارميه فى البحر 

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا موجود لمدة 10 دقائق 

تحيلتى للجميع
أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــم

----------


## طائر الشرق

أيمن باشا مووجود  

ايه الحلاوة  دى يا عم ولابس كاب وانت  صغير  وضارب حركة مانجا كمان  دا الاوحد يخاف منك بقى

وشكلك كنت بتشيل مطواة  قرن خروف وانت صغير كمان بس على مين  انت مش شايف بودو

 

ومثقف زى خاله

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم ياعم عايز اعرف ايه يوم 18 ده  

سلام يا جميل

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير..  :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يا دفتر الحضور... إحضر فورا...

يا مسرور... انصرف من وشي...

يا توقيعي... اترزع هنا...

حد عايز حاجة؟

----------


## mlokheia

سلام عليكم انا بقالى كتير مبدخلشى ومشاركاتى قليله ارجوا ان تحتضنونى

----------


## همسه 2010

انا هنا
وبسجل حضورى
همسه.......
و

----------


## mlokheia

انا بسجل حضورى اليوم

----------


## loly_h

*مساء الخيـــــــر 

تسجيل حضـــــــــــور

اصلى نايت شيفت 

واللى متغيبيين كتروا اوى

الظاهر هنرجع لتهدية النفوس تانى ولا اية

*

----------


## جنة الرحمن

*أنا طالبة جديدة*
*وأول يوم لي النهارده*
*بس جيت اهو*
*وحبيت أقول لكم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*ممكن أدخل ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> *صبـــــــاح الخير
> 
> انا جيت وحبيت ابلغ عن تغيب
> 
> ام البنات
> 
> ايمن رشدى
> 
> ابو امنية
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. لولي 





أنا هنا صراف الدفتر المعتمد ومسؤل بيت المال

وأنا اللي أحدد مين يتخصم له أو مين ياخد مكافأة

وبعدين أنا عمري ما غبت عن المنتدى ولا عن الدفتر

ومش شرط يعني أوقع .. لاااا .. الكبير كبير يعني 

أحنا ما بنوقعش في دفاتر .. إحنا بنقبض على طول

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين تعالي هنا تغيبي تغيبي وتيجي تهدي النفوس

طيب انتظمي انتي الأول في الحضور وبلاش تأخير

وكل شوية ساعة إذن .. ليه : رايحه السوق 

ساعتين إذن بدري .. ليه : أصلي عندي غسيل 

خلينا ساكتين أحسن .. بدل ما نخصم عليكي بجد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

   



حضرت ووقعت 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> مساء الخير..
>  كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا جاسرة.. 
> 
>  أرق تحياتى ل: أيمن خطاب.. ناريمان .. نوجى .. 
> تحياتى للجميع..



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما





كل سنة والأخت جاسرة مصرية بخير وسعادة 

والشكر موصول ليكي يا سوما على التهنئة 

وإن شاء الله تكون أيامكم كلها خير وسعادة

تحياتي العطرية



حضرت ووقعت 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## سوما

Mlokheia..
همسة 2010
جنة الرحمن..
ياااااااااا هلااااااااا بيكم فى الدفتر..  :169:  
وياريت تسجيل حضور متواصل.. عشان بنت شهريار بتسجل الحضور والغياب.. وأيمن خطاب صراف الدفتر اللى بنقبض منه المرتب أخر الشهر.. :: 
على فكرة أحنا دخلنا فى الشهر الجديد.. وعايزين المرتب ومعاه الزيادة فى العلاوة.. ::

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير ياحلوين* 



*أيمن ..كل دى حكايه هنا وهناك ده انت متشحطط عالاخر* 

*سلملى على خالتك لغايه لما اجيلكوا هناك عند دوكهمه بس يارب ألاقيكوا هنا* 


*جيت ومضيت*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> أيمن باشا مووجود  
> 
> ايه الحلاوة  دى يا عم ولابس كاب وانت  صغير  وضارب حركة مانجا كمان  دا الاوحد يخاف منك بقى
> 
> وشكلك كنت بتشيل مطواة  قرن خروف وانت صغير كمان بس على مين  انت مش شايف بودو
> 
>  
> 
> ومثقف زى خاله
> ...




*



الأخ الفاضل .. طائر الشرق 



بسم الله ما شاء الله يا عم هيثم 

بيدو ده باين عليه عبقري زمانه

 لاء وإيه  

الثقافة واخده حقها معاه أوي

هههههههههههههههههههه

بمناسبة بقى صور الأطفال 

فأحب أعرفك بابن اختي 

اشمعنى انت يعني ههههه



وابن أختي حمودي بقى مش غاوي ثقافة


لاء .. هو مع أغنية شعبان عبد الرحيم

شوفولي بنت حلوه أطلبها للجواز 

عليها العفش كله وعليا انا الإزاز

وإييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

وخد بالك من صورته كويس

هتلاقيه شايل كوباية إزاز 


  


 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نيجي بقى لحكاية يوم 18 اللي مدوخ الناس كلها

أصل اليوم ده هربان مننا من زمان أوي يعني 

ومش لاقينه في الدفتر خالص ولا في أي صفحة

وبقالنا أكتر من شهرين بندور عليه كلنا يعني

حتى ممكن تشوف الصفحات اللي فاتت من شهر

بس المشكلة أني سمعتهم بيقولو انهم هيلغوا اليوم ده 

ومش هيبقى فيه يوم 18 خالص .. والشهر 15 يوم بس

والقبض هيكون كل أول مكتب وعليك خير 

وسمعني سلام محدش فاهم حاجه 

هههههههههههههههههههههه


  




حضرت ووقعت 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير...

الجو جميل...

ورب الكعبة الجو جميل...

واللي خلق الخلق الجو جميل...

طب يمين بالله تلاتة الجو جميل...

حد عايز حاجة؟

----------


## somaaaa

> صباح الخير...
> 
> الجو جميل...
> 
> ورب الكعبة الجو جميل...
> 
> واللي خلق الخلق الجو جميل...
> 
> طب يمين بالله تلاتة الجو جميل...
> ...


والله صادق يا استاذ ايمن رشدددددددى
وانا كنت حرانه بس بعد كلامك ده خلاث
الجو جميل .......... قفلى على كل المواضيع


وصباحكم سكر زياده

----------


## bedo_ic

صباح الخير على الجميع  والجو  زى الفل
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا سوما  وعيد ميلاد سعيد
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ماصاء الخير...

إنطوا فين من ظامان؟

ما طغيبوش طاني آباضا.

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير*

*تسجيل حضور.... ناريمان*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
 :M (10):  Happy Birthday .. Soma  :M (10): 

تسجيل حضور ..سوما

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير.

صباح الخير. صباح الخير.

صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.

صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.

حد عايز حاجة؟

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

على كل حال 
انا مااخدتش القبض وجى من السفر مافيش ولامليم ياريت تحنوا علينا 

اول يوم بعد الاجازة 

والتوقيع 
اهه

أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــم

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
 :M (10):  عيد ميلاد سعيد.. ندى الأيام  :M (10): 

تسجيل حضور.. :l:

----------


## pussycat

صباح الفل والجمال على كل اللى هنا

خير اللهم أجعله خير هى الحاجه بنت الحاج شهريار

أخده أجازه عارضه ولا إيه

أنتى فين ........ على رأى اللى قال

إذا كان ماسك الدفتر بالأجازه هاربا فشيمة أهل الدفتر كلهم التزويغ


يلا بقى ربنا معنا



بوســـــــــــــــــى

----------


## nariman

*صباح الفل والورد والياسمين وكل انواع الزهور اللى تحبوها*

*زيزو وندى الأيام...عيد ميلاد سعيد*

*توقيع*
*ناريمان3230*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الفل والجمال على كل اللى هنا
> خير اللهم أجعله خير هى الحاجه بنت الحاج شهريار
> أخده أجازه عارضه ولا إيه
> أنتى فين ........ على رأى اللى قال
> إذا كان ماسك الدفتر بالأجازه هاربا فشيمة أهل الدفتر كلهم التزويغ
> يلا بقى ربنا معنا
> بوســـــــــــــــــى


السلام عليكم

يا بوسي خلليكي محضر خير وهدي النفوس...

بنت شهريار مش هربانة لا سمح الله...

دي بس بتقضي كام يوم في ضيافة الحكومة لأنها كانت مشتركة في "مشروع" (جمع توقيعات تحت تهديد السلاح)...

خدي بالك... آخر زميل سأل عنها... محطوط في الجبس من 6 اشهر وقدامه 3 سنين على الأقل.... دا غير ال411 غرزة اللي في وشه بس. احنا بنقول يعني.

----------


## ميمة اسلام

بقي اجي اسجل حضور مالكيش يا استاذة (بنت شهريار )
هي ده اخرتها يا بنت 
السلام عليكم علي كل الموجودين 
ميمه اسلام

----------


## pussycat

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا بوسي خلليكي محضر خير وهدي النفوس...
> 
> بنت شهريار مش هربانة لا سمح الله...
> 
> دي بس بتقضي كام يوم في ضيافة الحكومة لأنها كانت مشتركة في "مشروع" (جمع توقيعات تحت تهديد السلاح)...
> 
> خدي بالك... آخر زميل سأل عنها... محطوط في الجبس من 6 اشهر وقدامه 3 سنين على الأقل.... دا غير ال411 غرزة اللي في وشه بس. احنا بنقول يعني.



_يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ

لأ مادام كده بقى أحنا مالنا ده الجرى كل المجدعه

شكرا يا أستاذنا على النصيحه الغاليه

وانا عن نفسى مش هتكلم تانى 

وبقول للكل معقوله يا جماعه ده كلام سيبوا الحاجه بنت الحاج شهريار فى حالها

وكلنا ندعى للأستاذ اللى فى الجبس ونقوله ده أخر اللى يتدخل فيما لا يعنيه

ياخد فى وشه من كل انواع الغرز ما لا يرضيه

متشكرين يا أستاذ أيمن وربنا يستر علينا

تزويغ........... يلا بقى    





بوســــــــــــــــــــــــى_

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم عندك 2 يوم غياب فينك يااخت شهريار

وانا بمضى مش لاقى اسمك خير اللهم اجعله خير 


أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## pussycat

> السلام عليكم عندك 2 يوم غياب فينك يااخت شهريار
> 
> وانا بمضى مش لاقى اسمك خير اللهم اجعله خير 
> 
> 
> أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم



تانى يا أدهم خاف على نفسك 

أنت مسمعتش عمنا أيمن رشدى قال إيه

الأخت بنت شهريار عندها مقابله مع الحكومه  واللى بيسأل عنها بيتاخد فى الرجلين وكسر وغرز وربنا يستر

أسمع الكلام وروح غيبلك يومين وأوى تسأل تانى

انا حذرتك وذنبك على جنبك


بوســــــــــــــــــى

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

> تانى يا أدهم خاف على نفسك 
> 
> أنت مسمعتش عمنا أيمن رشدى قال إيه
> 
> الأخت بنت شهريار عندها مقابله مع الحكومه  واللى بيسأل عنها بيتاخد فى الرجلين وكسر وغرز وربنا يستر
> 
> أسمع الكلام وروح غيبلك يومين وأوى تسأل تانى
> 
> انا حذرتك وذنبك على جنبك
> ...



انا بخاف من ربنا 
بس انتى عارفة انا قاعد مستخبى وخايف على نفسى 
بس فكرة بسيطة زمان كنت بلعب كاراتيه ولعبت كورة ولسه فاكر كام كاتيه 
واعرف ادافع عن نفسى تمام 
وان شاء الله انا هااقعد فى البيت ومااخرجش وربنا يستر

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
ميمة اسلام .. حمدلله على السلامة.. :f: 

تسجيل حضور..  :Wai:

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير*


*ناريمان*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 

هنا الاسكندرية ومن على شاطى المعمورة ومن جمال اسكندرية وانا مستخبى طبعا من بنت شهريار تحت الرملة بصبح عليكم كلكم 
واقولكم صباح الخير

أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــم
المختفى لحين ظهور شهريار

----------


## pussycat

أنا جايه بس أطمن وأجرى على طول

اللى واضح أن الجو مستقر 

وما شاء الله أدهم سمع النصيحه وأستخبى تحت الرمله

والنبى يا أدهم أبقى دورلنا أحنا كمان على مكان نستخبى فيه

لما نشوف أخرة الدفتر ده إيه

حضور وتزويغ


بوســـــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير..  :f2:

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

الله يخليكى 

الجو ممتاز عندنا ضرب وذل 
 ومش عارفين بنت الحج 

وجارى البحث وربنا يستر 



ممكن طلب انا عايز اشرب كوب مياه

----------


## ادهم عبده

السلام عليكم
انا حضرت :Roll2:  :f:

----------


## سوما

حبيت أكون أول واحدة أقولكم :
صباح الخير....... :f2: 

أهلا بيك يأ أدهم.. نورت المنتدى..والدفتر.......... :169:

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 

الامضاء ده بدل  بنت الحج 


واللهى شكلها طمعت فى ال2 pizza واكلتهم لوحدها كنت عازم المنتدى كله عليهم


الامضاء 

أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

وادعولى النتيجة النهارده بليل 

بس من كل قلبكم ممكن لانى فعلا قاعد مضايق وربنا يستر

يارب

----------


## alias

فين المعلم الكبيربتعنا راح فين
يا كتش انا موجوده اهو

----------


## nariman

*تحيه كبرى لأهل الدفتر الكرام*

*حضور*
*ناريمان*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم 

أرجو أن تتقبلوا أولى خطواتى وأن يروق لكم توقيعى بين صفحات دفتر الحضور 

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## alias

اهلا بيكي يا اشراقة امل إن شاء الله يكون عجبك المنتدى
انا موجوده اهو

----------


## pussycat

ياهلا يا هلا ياهلا

أنا جيت أهوه

وعندك واحد كوباية مايه ساقعه لأدهم وصلحه

ومتسألش تانى يا أدهم علشان أنا عرفت أنهم بيعملوا تحريات عنك علشان بتسأل كتير


كالعاده

حضور ...... وتزويغ


بوســــــــــــــى

----------


## alias

انا اه انا امال حد غيري يعني
موجوده

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> اهلا بيكي يا اشراقة امل إن شاء الله يكون عجبك المنتدى
> انا موجوده اهو


شكرا لك وأهلا بك ودمت دائما وأبدا بخير 

وها أنا أسجل من جديد وجودى بينكم

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

مش مشكلة ومتشكر ليكم على الاستضافة الحلوة 

بس ممكن هى فين بنت شهريار


صح

----------


## alias

اه صح في المعلم بتعنا إلي يعرف مكنها خليه يسلملي عليها كتير

----------


## lakaf

.....السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته
ا....  تحياتي للجميع كيف حالكم أخوكم داود من الجزائر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

*إلى الزملاء المتسائلين...*إيه يا ولاد؟ فيه إيه؟ مالكم قلقانين على بنت شهريار ليه؟

هي بس بلغها إن الحكومة بتنافس دفترها بحاجة اسمها "دفتر المواليد"... فخطفت رجلها لحد هناك تاكل دراع مدير السجل المدني، وتشرب من دم الموظفين، وتكسر ضلوع الأبهات اللي كتبوا عيالهم هناك... وتخطف جميع المواليد المسجلين وترجع.

*إلى الزملاء الجدد...*
مرحبا بكم... واطمئنوا خاااااااااالص... الريسة بتاعتنا هادية وحنينة ع الآخر... بس نصيحة أخ ما زال حيا...  ماحدش يقف في وشها.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حتى يوم الاجازة بتاعى labtop مش قادر جه وصحانى 
> وقالى ايه مافيش شغل قلتله لا
> بس والله ماقدرتش 
> 
> اعمل خير وارميه فى البحر 
> 
> اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا موجود لمدة 10 دقائق 
> 
> تحياتى للجميع
> أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــم


مكافأة للـ labtop
الحقيقة اثبت كفاءة فى القلق والدوشة
بفكر أعينة فى الدفتر
موظف قلق ودوشة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررت العشر دقايق يا ادهم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير..


صباح الهنا والسعادة
وعودة مع الاخوات الغاليات
نورتى سمسم
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا دفتر الحضور... إحضر فورا...
> 
> يا مسرور... انصرف من وشي...
> 
> يا توقيعي... اترزع هنا...
> 
> حد عايز حاجة؟


يادفتر الحضور .. يا اهلا وسهلا 

يامسرور .. اتفضل افطر معانا

يا توقيعه .. خلى خطك حلو لو سمحت

حد عايز حاجه .. الفلوس اللى عليكم ياريت تتدفع  :Baby2: 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدعة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> سلام عليكم انا بقالى كتير مبدخلشى ومشاركاتى قليله ارجوا ان تحتضنونى


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا ومرحبا بيك ضيفنا الفاضل
mlokheia

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا هنا
> وبسجل حضورى
> همسه.......
> و


وانا هناك
استلمنا التوقيع
ومنتظرين الدليل
بنت شهريار

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مساء الخيـــــــر 
> 
> تسجيل حضـــــــــــور
> 
> اصلى نايت شيفت 
> 
> واللى متغيبيين كتروا اوى
> 
> الظاهر هنرجع لتهدية النفوس تانى ولا اية
> ...


ما بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش
يا مسرووووووووووووووووووووووووور
كلم لولى علشان تشترى لها الخضار من السوق
ولو زودت فى الكلام والنفوس توهها فى السوق وانت راجع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتى يا اوختشى  ::mm::

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

> مكافأة للـ labtop
> الحقيقة اثبت كفاءة فى القلق والدوشة
> بفكر أعينة فى الدفتر
> موظف قلق ودوشة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررت العشر دقايق يا ادهم


ربنا يخليكى يا بنت شهريار

كنتى فين الغيبة الطويلة دى

نورتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *أنا طالبة جديدة*
> *وأول يوم لي النهارده*
> *بس جيت اهو*
> *وحبيت أقول لكم*
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *ممكن أدخل ؟؟؟؟؟*


يا هلا ويا مرحبا
ياولكم يا ولكم بضيفتنا العزيزة
جنة الرحمن
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا
ونتمنى لكِ حضور مميز بالمرتب
بس قولى يارب

----------


## pussycat

إيه ده يا ولاد أنا مش مصدقه عنيا

الحاجه بنت الحاج شهريار هنا

يا مرحبا يامرحبا

والله قلقنا عليكى وجينا نسأل قالوا بلاش

لأحسن تروحوا فى الرجلين

نورتى الدفتر وربنا يستر من الخصومات


حضور ...... من غير تزويغ



بوســــــــــــــــى

----------


## ميمة اسلام

> مساء الخير..
> ميمة اسلام .. حمدلله على السلامة..
> 
> تسجيل حضور..


[frame="14 80"]
الله يسلمك يا جميل 
مرسيه لسؤالك 
وتسجيل حضور 
السلام عليكم [/frame]

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
تسجيل حضور..... :l: 
حمدلله على السلامة يا بنت شهريار.. :f: 

مصراوية..  :M (10):  Happy Birthday  :M (10):

----------


## alias

حمد الله على سلامة احلى بنت في بورسعيد واسكندرية بتسلم عليكي والبحر بيشكي ومشتقلك
كده تغيبي علينا كل ده وتقليقينا على العموم الغايب عاه حجته
مساء النور

----------


## ادهم عبده

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير
" تحيه خاصه_(بــوســى) :f:  "

----------


## taro2a1

*انا زي ماكون جيت نورت البيت، واللي مش عاجبه يروح اسكندرية فيها مية كتير هههههههههههههه*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير

انا شايف الرجل ع الدفتر كترت بسم الله ما شاء الله...

عايزين نعمل عربية فول على الباب... الناس كتير بتيجي من غير فطار...

ولو جنبها نصبة شاي وكام شيشة... الأمور تبشبش والأمزجة تروق.

إيه رأيكوا؟

----------


## nariman

*وحشتونى*

*حمدلله على سلامتك ياعبير*
*كل سنه ومصراويه طيبه............ناريمان3230*

----------


## pussycat

جئت لا أعلم من أين

ولكنى أتيتووووووووووو

وحضرتووووووووووووو

ووقعتووووووووووووو

----------


## pussycat

> السلام عليكم
> ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير
> " تحيه خاصه_(بــوســى) "



شكرا يا أدهم على التحيه

وأهلا بيك معانا نورت مونتى

----------


## pussycat

> صباح الخير
> 
> انا شايف الرجل ع الدفتر كترت بسم الله ما شاء الله...
> 
> عايزين نعمل عربية فول على الباب... الناس كتير بتيجي من غير فطار...
> 
> ولو جنبها نصبة شاي وكام شيشة... الأمور تبشبش والأمزجة تروق.
> 
> إيه رأيكوا؟



الله يا عمونا على الأفكار

يلا أنا معاك فى المشروع

أهوه على الأقل منها الواحد يفطر وكمان يزود الدخل

وكمان كوباية شاى تعدل الدماغ

اهو دى الأفكار ولا بلاش

----------


## alias

حلوة قوي الفكرة دي
متعانا كمان بافكارك

----------


## ebead20

انا مقدرشى على الخصومات وحضرت على الفور
عايز اتجوز يا ناس وبكون نفسى والنبى ما تخصمو منى حاجه
انا اهو يا حضرة المدير جيت متأخر شويه بسبب المواصلات بس جيت
انا جدع بقه؟



شقاوه




إنما الأعمال بالنيات ولكل إمرىءٍ ما نوى

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 



مش هنا برضه مكان التوقيع 




اصل بعتونى وقلولى امضى وارجع




ممكن لو سمحت 


سكه 



ايوه انا اهوه



أدهـــــــــــــــــــــم


والنبى عايز افطر واشرب شاى 





والله عندك حق ا/ايمن

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

> Mlokheia..
> همسة 2010
> جنة الرحمن..
> ياااااااااا هلااااااااا بيكم فى الدفتر..  
> وياريت تسجيل حضور متواصل.. عشان بنت شهريار بتسجل الحضور والغياب.. وأيمن خطاب صراف الدفتر اللى بنقبض منه المرتب أخر الشهر..
> على فكرة أحنا دخلنا فى الشهر الجديد.. وعايزين المرتب ومعاه الزيادة فى العلاوة..




*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 





 إشارة إلى المرسوم الملكي الصادر من صاحبة الجلالة ( بنت شهريار ) في تاريخ  04-04-2008, في تمام الساعة 07:26 مساءً .. بشأن ترقية أمين الخزنة الأستاذ  ( أيمن خطاب ) .. فنود أن نحيطكم علماً بأنه قد تمت ترقية المذكور إلى رتبة ( كبير البصاصين وامين عام دار المال ) في المشاركة رقم ( 888 ) على هذا الرابط  .. إضغطي هنااااااااااا .. لذا فقد وجب التنبيه .. ومرفق لكم صورة من نص المرسوم الملكي السامي ..





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					



هى دى الرداااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة ولا بلاش
انا قلت ورايا رداااااااااااااالة

 
 
 


جالكم بالعين الحمرا والدفتر والقلم
وكله مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووب 



تم ترقية امين الخزنة ايمن خطاب
الى كبير البصاصين وامين عام دار المال
برافووووووووووووووووووووووو ايمن
عاشت الايادى يافندم

تحياتى وتقديرى وشكرى






 وبناءً عليه .. ونظراً لما لحق بنا من ضرر أدبي ونفسي نتيجة عدم احترام رتبتي ووظيفتي في بيت المال ودفتر الحضور والغياب .. فلقد قرننا نحن ( أيمن خطاب ) كبير البصاصين وأمين عام بيت المال في ساعته وتاريخه بخصم ثلاثة أيام من راتبكم الشهري مع التوصية بعدم رفع اسمكم ضمن كشوف الحوافز والمكافأت لهذا الشهر .. هذا ونهيب بالسادة الأعضاء الالتزام بالحضور والانصراف في المواعيد المحددة لهم حيث أنه لن يكون هناك أي مجال لتلقي الأعذار المرضية أو الإجازات الاضطرارية .. والله ولي التوفيق  ..كبـــــــــير البصاصين
وأمين عام بيت المال

أيمـــــــــن خـطــــاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



بيان مفردات مرتب شهر 6 لعام 2008م 





نأمل من السادة الأعضاء والعضوات 

التزام الهدوء والتوقيع على الكشف 

ومن لديه اعتراض فعليه بتقديم طلب

موقع من اتنين موظفين درجة رابعة

وعليه دمغة حكومية بـ ( 5 ) جنية

ودمتم بخير.. وكل قبض وانتم طيبين

مع تحياتي 

كبير البصاصــين
وأمين بيت المال
أيـمـن خطــــــاب

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## Amira

*لأ ... ماليش مزاج أمضي النهاردة * 

*ايه فيه مانع و لا حاجة يا ريسة هانم *

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الله يا عمونا على الأفكار
> يلا أنا معاك فى المشروع
> أهوه على الأقل منها الواحد يفطر وكمان يزود الدخل
> وكمان كوباية شاى تعدل الدماغ
> اهو دى الأفكار ولا بلاش


يا سلام... بقى بدل ما تنفعيني... عايزة تقاسميني؟




> حلوة قوي الفكرة دي
> متعانا كمان بافكارك


يا ستي كلامك على عيني وراسي... بس تطلبي إيه؟ أجيب لك سحلب؟




> السلام عليكم 
> مش هنا برضه مكان التوقيع 
> اصل بعتونى وقلولى امضى وارجع
> ممكن لو سمحت 
> سكه 
> ايوه انا اهوه
> أدهـــــــــــــــــــــم
> والنبى عايز افطر واشرب شاى 
> والله عندك حق ا/ايمن


اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله... وآدي أول زبون... ولو انه لسه تلميذ...

باقول لك إيه يا أخ / أدهم... هات القميص اللي انت فاتحهولي بالعرض في صورتك رهن... عايز سلاطة خضرا ولا طرشي؟

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

> يا سلام... بقى بدل ما تنفعيني... عايزة تقاسميني؟
> 
> 
> يا ستي كلامك على عيني وراسي... بس تطلبي إيه؟ أجيب لك سحلب؟
> 
> 
> اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك لله... وآدي أول زبون... ولو انه لسه تلميذ...
> 
> باقول لك إيه يا أخ / أدهم... هات القميص اللي انت فاتحهولي بالعرض في صورتك رهن... عايز سلاطة خضرا ولا طرشي؟


السلام عليكم الاول 

تانى حاجة يااستاذ /ايمن ده مش قميص ده بلطوه  ده وانا بجهز مشروع التخرج بتاع السنة دى

وكمان لو عايز رهن نشوف اى حد من المنتدى مطلع بطاقة علشان انا 

ماشى بكارت ميناتل

ماشى خلى بالك الطلبة هما الاساس

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كبير البصاصين وأمين عام بيت المال\ أ.أيمن خطاب..
3 أيام..كتير أوى.. 3 أيام بحالهم.. :Omg:  طيب أعمل ايه بقى بقية الشهر.. ::mm:: 
 :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2:   :Helpsmilie2: 
عموما.. ::mm:: 
تسجيل مساعدة.. :Helpsmilie2:  أقصد تسجيل حضور.. :l:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

صباح الخير...

الجو جميل...

ورب الكعبة الجو جميل...

واللي خلق الخلق الجو جميل...

طب يمين بالله تلاتة الجو جميل...

حد عايز حاجة؟


مساء النور

الجو حر ..

عليا الطلاخ الجو نار

وحياة ربنا هنموت من الحر

طب والله العظيم تلاتة الجو مولع 

حد عندة اعتراض 

تصبحوا على خير*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة somaaaa
					

والله صادق يا استاذ ايمن رشدددددددى
وانا كنت حرانه بس بعد كلامك ده خلاث
الجو جميل .......... قفلى على كل المواضيع


وصباحكم سكر زياده


قفل  قفل  قفل  قفل
يا ختشى كميلة ياسعاد يا حسنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

منورة فى الحر ياسمسم

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bedo_ic
					

صباح الخير على الجميع  والجو  زى الفل
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا سوما  وعيد ميلاد سعيد
بيدوووووووووووووو


مساء النور بيدو
اموت واعرف فين الجو الجميل دا 
نورت الدفتر يافندم
تحياااااااااااااتى
بنت شهرياررررررررررررررررررررررررر
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

ماصاء الخير...

إنطوا فين من ظامان؟

ما طغيبوش طاني آباضا.


ماصاء النور والصعاضة
إحنا هنا من ظمان جضاً
متشقرين جضاً يا اصطاظ أيمن
إبقى طعالى كل يوم 
*

----------


## nariman

*تسجيل حضور* 

*ناريمان*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مساء الخير*
> 
> *تسجيل حضور.... ناريمان*


مساء الفل والورد والياسمين
نورتى ناريمان :f:

----------


## pussycat

> يا سلام... بقى بدل ما تنفعيني... عايزة تقاسميني؟


بقى كده برده بدل ما تقولى أتفضلى وأنا لسه بكون مستقبلى

طب حتى الربع 

وأنا كمان عليا التسويق دنا مسوقه جنان هجيب زباين دفترنا والدفتر اللى جنبنا 

والدفتر اللى فى أخر الناصيه ............... أتفقنا يا أستاذ ولا فى أى أعتراضات

على العموم نمضى برده لحد ما نسوى الموضوع

حضووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير..
>  Happy Birthday .. Soma 
> 
> تسجيل حضور ..سوما


مساء الهنا والسعادة
نورتى ياسمسمة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

صباح الخير.

صباح الخير. صباح الخير.

صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.

صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.صباح الخير.

حد عايز حاجة؟


مين بينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادى 

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> على كل حال 
> انا مااخدتش القبض وجى من السفر مافيش ولامليم ياريت تحنوا علينا 
> 
> اول يوم بعد الاجازة 
> 
> والتوقيع 
> اهه
> 
> أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــم


فوت علينا بكرة يا ادهم  :: 
ومعاك طلب الاجازة وورقة الدمغة ام قرش صاغ ونص
وتوقيع خمستاشر موظف مش اقل من مدير عام ومغرقششششششششى  ::-s:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل والجمال على كل اللى هنا
> 
> خير اللهم أجعله خير هى الحاجه بنت الحاج شهريار
> 
> أخده أجازه عارضه ولا إيه
> 
> أنتى فين ........ على رأى اللى قال
> 
> إذا كان ماسك الدفتر بالأجازه هاربا فشيمة أهل الدفتر كلهم التزويغ
> ...



يعنى انا اغيب وسايبة ورايا رداااااااااااااالة
ارجع الاقى الردااااااااااالة مزوغة قبلى
مكنش العششششششششم يابوسى  :No: 
ماشى ماشى ماشى ماشى اررررررررررررررررررربعة ماشى
خصم ست ايام من بنت شهريار
وكل موظف زوغ مخصوم منه ستاشر يوم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Eat:

----------


## ميمة اسلام

انا جيت يا بشريه 
تسجيل حضور 
ميمة اسلام

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباح الفل والورد والياسمين وكل انواع الزهور اللى تحبوها*
> 
> *زيزو وندى الأيام...عيد ميلاد سعيد*
> 
> *توقيع*
> *ناريمان3230*


 صباح الجمال والهنا والسعادة
يارب ايام سعيدة للجميع
تحياتى  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا بوسي خلليكي محضر خير وهدي النفوس...
> 
> بنت شهريار مش هربانة لا سمح الله...
> 
> دي بس بتقضي كام يوم في ضيافة الحكومة لأنها كانت مشتركة في "مشروع" (جمع توقيعات تحت تهديد السلاح)...
> 
> خدي بالك... آخر زميل سأل عنها... محطوط في الجبس من 6 اشهر وقدامه 3 سنين على الأقل.... دا غير ال411 غرزة اللي في وشه بس. احنا بنقول يعني.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا هنا اهوووووووووووو حد بيدور عليا  ::$: 
والله يا استاذ ايمن الحمدلله
بعد فضل الله ودعوات امى الحبيبة ودعواتكم
والله كان كرم من ربنا 
وربنا وفقنا وقدرنا نسيطر على نص الشعب بدون اصابات  ::cop:: 
وتم حظر التجول طوال مدة الغياب لجمع التوقيعات 
والنص التانى اخدنا الامضاء والبصمات كمان  :3: 

ااااااااااااااااااااااااسكت يا استاذ ايمن 
مش الزميل المصاب طلع فيه اصابات اخرى لم يتم الاعلان عنها 
علشان منعملش ذعررررررررررررررررررر للموظفين  :: 

يالا حد كان بينادى !!!

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بقي اجي اسجل حضور مالكيش يا استاذة (بنت شهريار )
> هي ده اخرتها يا بنت 
> السلام عليكم علي كل الموجودين 
> ميمه اسلام


اهلا اهلا ميمة هانم
حضور ليا اهو
والله يا قمر دى اولها واخرها سوا 
نورتينا حبيبتى  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> _يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ
> 
> لأ مادام كده بقى أحنا مالنا ده الجرى كل المجدعه
> 
> شكرا يا أستاذنا على النصيحه الغاليه
> 
> وانا عن نفسى مش هتكلم تانى 
> 
> وبقول للكل معقوله يا جماعه ده كلام سيبوا الحاجه بنت الحاج شهريار فى حالها
> ...


تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ
طبعا طبعا الجرى نص الجدعنة 
بس اللى يلحق يجرررررررررررررررررررى  :Bicycle: 




> تزويغ........... يلا بقى


هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااتوها  :Gun2:

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسجيل مرور ..وتوقيع حضور 
وتمنياتى بالخير لكل الأعضاء

----------


## Amira

*معاكم أهو*

----------


## alias

انا هنا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> هنا الاسكندرية ومن على شاطى المعمورة ومن جمال اسكندرية وانا مستخبى طبعا من بنت شهريار تحت الرملة بصبح عليكم كلكم 
> واقولكم صباح الخير
> 
> أدهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــم
> المختفى لحين ظهور شهريار


من تحت الرمال 
نرسل السلام لأدهم
ياترى الجو عندكم عامل ايه  :: 
اوعى تطلع من تحت الرمل
الا لما نبعتلك  :: 




> أنا جايه بس أطمن وأجرى على طول
> 
> اللى واضح أن الجو مستقر 
> 
> وما شاء الله أدهم سمع النصيحه وأستخبى تحت الرمله
> 
> والنبى يا أدهم أبقى دورلنا أحنا كمان على مكان نستخبى فيه
> 
> لما نشوف أخرة الدفتر ده إيه
> ...


زوغى براحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك  ::mm:: 
انا جيت اهو وشيفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكى

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alias
					

فين المعلم الكبيربتعنا راح فين
يا كتش انا موجوده اهو


انا اهووووووووووووووووووووو
بس كنت بجيب جووووووووووووووووووووووون 
نورتينا ياقمراية







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

تحيه كبرى لأهل الدفتر الكرام

حضور
ناريمان


تحية كبيرة لموظفة الدفتر الجميلة ناريمان
نورتينا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إشراقة أمل
					

السلام عليكم 

أرجو أن تتقبلوا أولى خطواتى وأن يروق لكم توقيعى بين صفحات دفتر الحضور 

بارك الله فيكم


ياهلا ومرحبا إشراقة امل
اسعدنا تواجدنا معنا عزيزتى
واتمنى لكِ وقت مميز ومفيد
تحياتى وتقديرى

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة lakaf
					

.....السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته
ا....  تحياتي للجميع كيف حالكم أخوكم داود من الجزائر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا ومرحبا بيك داود
نورت الدفتر

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

إلى الزملاء المتسائلين...إيه يا ولاد؟ فيه إيه؟ مالكم قلقانين على بنت شهريار ليه؟

هي بس بلغها إن الحكومة بتنافس دفترها بحاجة اسمها "دفتر المواليد"... فخطفت رجلها لحد هناك تاكل دراع مدير السجل المدني، وتشرب من دم الموظفين، وتكسر ضلوع الأبهات اللي كتبوا عيالهم هناك... وتخطف جميع المواليد المسجلين وترجع.

إلى الزملاء الجدد...
مرحبا بكم... واطمئنوا خاااااااااالص... الريسة بتاعتنا هادية وحنينة ع الآخر... بس نصيحة أخ ما زال حيا...  ماحدش يقف في وشها.


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الكلام دا كله عليا !!
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
انا مش هرد خالص
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
استاذ ايمممممممممممممممن
نورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ربنا يخليكى يا بنت شهريار
> 
> كنتى فين الغيبة الطويلة دى
> 
> نورتى


اهلا بيك ادهم
كان عندى مشكلة فى الكمبيوتر
كان مسرور بيلعب جيمز وخرب الجهاز
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت الدفتر
 :f2: 





> إيه ده يا ولاد أنا مش مصدقه عنيا
> 
> الحاجه بنت الحاج شهريار هنا
> 
> يا مرحبا يامرحبا
> 
> والله قلقنا عليكى وجينا نسأل قالوا بلاش
> 
> لأحسن تروحوا فى الرجلين
> ...


بووووووووووووووووسى الجميلة
اللى مش بتزوغ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى بتسمعى كلامهم بردو يابوسى؟
طيب كان خمسة كيلو منجا وخمستاشر تفاح
الواحد عندة انيميا
ربنا مايحرمنا من تجمعنا دائما ابداً
ويارب متجمعين بكل خير
مسائك أرق من الورد حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير..
> تسجيل حضور.....
> حمدلله على السلامة يا بنت شهريار..
> 
> مصراوية..  Happy Birthday


مساء الهنا والسعادة سمسم
اسعدنا حضورك الجميل
نورتينا
 :f2: 





> حمد الله على سلامة احلى بنت في بورسعيد واسكندرية بتسلم عليكي والبحر بيشكي ومشتقلك
> كده تغيبي علينا كل ده وتقليقينا على العموم الغايب عاه حجته
> مساء النور


مساء الفل والورد والياسمين
على اجمل مصراوية فى دفترنا الغالى
ميرسى لكلامك الرقيق حبيبتى
 :f2: 




> السلام عليكم
> ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير
> " تحيه خاصه_(بــوســى) "


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نورت ادهم عبدة
 :f2: 




> *انا زي ماكون جيت نورت البيت، واللي مش عاجبه يروح اسكندرية فيها مية كتير هههههههههههههه*


اهلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا طروقة
مين بس اللى هيروح البحر ؟؟
اه والله نورت البيت وانت داخل علينا بشمعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مخصوم منك كتير اوى غياب  ::-s: 
نورت الدفتر طروقة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

صباح الخير

انا شايف الرجل ع الدفتر كترت بسم الله ما شاء الله...

عايزين نعمل عربية فول على الباب... الناس كتير بتيجي من غير فطار...

ولو جنبها نصبة شاي وكام شيشة... الأمور تبشبش والأمزجة تروق.

إيه رأيكوا؟


مساء النور

خير اللهم اجعلة خير

فول على الباب 

فطار كمان 

شاى وشيشة 

تبشبش وتروق آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة

ان شاااااااااااااااء الله

اول ما حضرتك تدفع ضريبة عربية فول فى قطاع خاص وبدون زيت حار

ضريبة فطار من غير المديرة

ضريبة شاى بدون سكر قصدى بدون إذن وتصريح حكومى

ضريبة شيشة مضرة بالبيئة 

هتبشبش خااااااااااااااااالص

مع خصم نسبة الدفتر 95% من قيمة الايرادات


اقبضوا على استاذ ايمن 
لحين البت فى القضية 
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششش*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					



جئت لا أعلم من أين

ولكنى أتيتووووووووووو

وحضرتووووووووووووو

ووقعتووووووووووووو


تيرارارارااراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مخصوم منك لحن مسروق
صوت لايصلح للغناء الدفترررررررررررررررررررررررررى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					

الله يا عمونا على الأفكار

يلا أنا معاك فى المشروع

أهوه على الأقل منها الواحد يفطر وكمان يزود الدخل

وكمان كوباية شاى تعدل الدماغ

اهو دى الأفكار ولا بلاش


عجباكى اوى الافكار ياحلوة 
القبض على بوسى للأشتراك فى الهروب من الضريبة
خلى بالكم
هجيبك هجيبك 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alias
					

حلوة قوي الفكرة دي
متعانا كمان بافكارك


معاهم يا الياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ebead20
					

انا مقدرشى على الخصومات وحضرت على الفور
عايز اتجوز يا ناس وبكون نفسى والنبى ما تخصمو منى حاجه
انا اهو يا حضرة المدير جيت متأخر شويه بسبب المواصلات بس جيت
انا جدع بقه؟



شقاوه


إنما الأعمال بالنيات ولكل إمرىءٍ ما نوى


اهلا وسهلا
نورتنا عبيد
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> 
> مش هنا برضه مكان التوقيع 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حسن خطك وانت بتمضى لو سمحت  :Censored2: 
وياريت تفطر فى بيتكم قبل ما تمضى
مشروع استاذ ايمن ابو زيت حار لسه تحت البحث والفحص والتمحيص
لو مستعجل عليه خليك جعان لما نبت فى امرة  :: 




> *لأ ... ماليش مزاج أمضي النهاردة * 
> 
> *ايه فيه مانع و لا حاجة يا ريسة هانم *


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  :Ranting2: 
اطلعيلى برة وانا اقولك يا هانم  ::hop:: 
بلاش اعورك هنا قدام الشعب
شكلك هيبقى وحشششششششششششششششششش  :: 
هتمضى ولا لاء  ::mm::  !!

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بقى كده برده بدل ما تقولى أتفضلى وأنا لسه بكون مستقبلى
> 
> طب حتى الربع 
> 
> وأنا كمان عليا التسويق دنا مسوقه جنان هجيب زباين دفترنا والدفتر اللى جنبنا 
> 
> والدفتر اللى فى أخر الناصيه ............... أتفقنا يا أستاذ ولا فى أى أعتراضات
> 
> على العموم نمضى برده لحد ما نسوى الموضوع
> ...


انصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااف
لا بققققققققققققققققققققققققى دفتر ايه اللى هيتلم داااااااااااااااااا
بوووووووووووووسى انت معايا ولا مع دكهم
خلى بالك دكهم معايا
متحاوليش 
تبيعوا عربية الفول بكام  :: 





> انا جيت يا بشريه 
> تسجيل حضور 
> ميمة اسلام


اهلا يافوزية
بشرية بتسلم عليكى اوى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياقمر  :f: 




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تسجيل مرور ..وتوقيع حضور 
> وتمنياتى بالخير لكل الأعضاء


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
حضور جميل اسعدنا مرورك معنا إشراقة
اتمنى لكِ يوم سعيد ان شاء الله  :f: 




> *معاكم أهو*





> انا هنا


منورة يا اوختشششششششششششى
طفوا النور بقى 
وحشتينى  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

نسيت اقول حاجه مهمة


انا حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

> *
> 
> نسيت اقول حاجه مهمة
> 
> 
> انا حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
> 
> *




اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك عادى يعنى 

احنا عارفين حضرتك مشغولة 


وكمان الجو تحت الرملة ممتع حتى الواحد خس النصف


ومعلش خطى وحش علشان انا تعليمى كله هندى 

ومااعرفش اكتب غير كده



أدهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اهلا وسهلا بحضرتك عادى يعنى 
> 
> احنا عارفين حضرتك مشغولة 
> 
> 
> وكمان الجو تحت الرملة ممتع حتى الواحد خس النصف
> 
> 
> ومعلش خطى وحش علشان انا تعليمى كله هندى 
> ...


انت لسه تحت الرملة  :Blink: 
هتكتب بخط كويس  :BRAWA: 
هتبطل تاكل فول  :BRAWA: 
هتبطل تزويغ  :BRAWA: 
طلعووووووووووووووووة  :Baby2: 

جود مورننج بقى  :Cool:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

حضررررررررررررررررررررت

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*السلام عليكم

نهار الجميع سعيد بأمر الله.*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

نهار الجميع سعيد بأمر الله.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اهلا بيك استاذ أيمن
نورت الدفتر
نهارك أرق من الورد
*

----------


## alias

خلاص النهار خلص بقينا بعد الظهر
مسائك فل يا  احلي
 بنت في بو رسعيد 
والله اسكندرية مشتقالك مووووووت

----------


## ميمة اسلام

انا قلت اجي وانوركم ولا ايه يا بيرو 
ههههههههههههه
مساء الخير علي كل الموجودين 
ميمه اسلام

----------


## pussycat

> *
> 
> 
> تيرارارارااراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> مخصوم منك لحن مسروق
> صوت لايصلح للغناء الدفترررررررررررررررررررررررررى 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
> *


ايه ده بقى من أول ما تيجى خصم كده على طول

وبعدين فى حاجه أسمها أقتباس

وكمان المفروض تشغلونى عندكو صوت الدفتر حاجه كده زى صوت الأمه

أرجعى فى القرار ده بسرعه وأبعتيلى جواب التعين سريعا لو سمحتى



> *
> عجباكى اوى الافكار ياحلوة 
> القبض على بوسى للأشتراك فى الهروب من الضريبة
> خلى بالكم
> هجيبك هجيبك 
> *



ايه ده بقى كمان 

كده برده يا أوختشى ده المشروع ده فى صالح الدفتر

هيخلى الناس تيجى أكتر وكمان زباين الدفاتر اللى جنبنا 

هيسيبوا دفاترهم ويجولنا

يلا يلا ياريت جواب الموافقه على المشروع يجيى مع جواب تعينى صوت الدفتر

وكمان حساب شراء عربية الفول على الدفتر بما إننا هنزود دخله

وياريت القرار ميتأخرش علشان أنا دمست الفوووووووووووووووووووووول

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




كنت هنسى حاجه مهمه 


حضرررررررررررررررررررررررت



بوســـــــــــــى

----------


## العسل المر

هوا مش دا بردة دفتر حضور الاعضاء  .. !! 

واللى قدرة فول !!! 


مسائكم طيب

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

حضرنا من بعد المصيف

 اللى قضناه فى السرير تعباااااانيين والله :Boring: 
 " عشان محدش يحسد بس " :Lol2: 

وسنتابع الحضور والتوقيع فى الايام القادمة ان شاء الله :Bye: 


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> 
> 
> بيان مفردات مرتب شهر 6 لعام 2008م 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هو كله دفع دفع.. :No:  مفيش مرة نقبض بقى.. :Helpsmilie2: 
مش كفاية خصم 3 أيام.. كمان ندفع الكشف واللى معترض برضه يدفع... :gp: 
طيب انا معترضة  ::mm::  ومش هأدفع غير لما أقبض الأول..  ::$: 

منور الدفتر يا العسل المر..  :169:  يومك زى العسل أن شاء الله..
حمدلله على السلامة ..شاعر الرومانسية.. :f: 
مسائكم فل وياسمين......... :l: 
تسجيل حضور.. ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alias
					

خلاص النهار خلص بقينا بعد الظهر
مسائك فل يا  احلي
 بنت في بو رسعيد 
والله اسكندرية مشتقالك مووووووت


نجيب النهار من تااااااااااااااااااااانى
ورانااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااايه
نهار ومسا جميل ان شاء الله
نورتى ياقمراية يا اسكندرانية






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميمة اسلام
					

انا قلت اجي وانوركم ولا ايه يا بيرو 
ههههههههههههه
مساء الخير علي كل الموجودين 
ميمه اسلام 


منورة يا اوختشششششششى
مسائك ورد وياسمين ميمة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه ده بقى من أول ما تيجى خصم كده على طول
> 
> وبعدين فى حاجه أسمها أقتباس
> 
> وكمان المفروض تشغلونى عندكو صوت الدفتر حاجه كده زى صوت الأمه
> 
> أرجعى فى القرار ده بسرعه وأبعتيلى جواب التعين سريعا لو سمحتى


دا افتراااااااااااااااااااااااا يا اوختشى  ::mm:: 
ومالو ا حبيبى وانتى صوت الأمة هييى جنبك ايه بس
تم تعيين بوسى كات صوت الدفتر
كل ما عضو او عضوة يمضى هتقولى بيب بيب 
ولما يخلصوا امضاء هتقولى أعوعااااااااااااااا
اتفقنا  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






> ايه ده بقى كمان 
> 
> كده برده يا أوختشى ده المشروع ده فى صالح الدفتر
> 
> هيخلى الناس تيجى أكتر وكمان زباين الدفاتر اللى جنبنا 
> 
> هيسيبوا دفاترهم ويجولنا
> 
> يلا يلا ياريت جواب الموافقه على المشروع يجيى مع جواب تعينى صوت الدفتر
> ...


أدوق الفول الأول وبعدين احكم
علشان احكم على فول بالسمنة
قصدى على ميا بيضه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتينى ياسكرة  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

هوا مش دا بردة دفتر حضور الاعضاء  .. !! 

واللى قدرة فول !!! 


مسائكم طيب


هو يافندم الدفتر بعينة 
لا الفول لسه مستواش 
مسائكم خير وهنا
نورتنا اخى الفاضل*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شاعر الرومانسية
					

حضرنا من بعد المصيف

 اللى قضناه فى السرير تعباااااانيين والله
 " عشان محدش يحسد بس "

وسنتابع الحضور والتوقيع فى الايام القادمة ان شاء الله


خالص تحياتى،،،


اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايه بقى يا استاذ حسن
انت هتتفسح وتيجى تقول عيان 

الف سلامة على حضرتك
مخصوم منك من الاتنين للجمعة غياب 
ملناش دعوة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حمدلله على السلامة اخى العزيز
نورتنا
*

----------


## bedo_ic

صباح الفل وانا سعيد  قوى النهاردة 
بيدووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nariman

*انا جيييت ومستنيه الفول يستوى ياعبير* 

*حمدلله على سلامه شاعر الرومانسيه*
*ناريمان..*

----------


## pussycat

صوت الدفتر يتحدث........ بيب  بيب  بيب

يا جماعه أستنوا بس 

دى أوشاعه مطلعاها بنت شهريار أن الفول لسه ماستواش

على فكره بقى الفول أستوى وبقى أخر حلاوه

وده هعتبره تهرب من دفع مصاريف عربية الفول

أنت فين يا أستاذ أيمن فكرت فى الفكره وسبتنى كده أدافع عن الفول لوحدى

ألحقنى يا عمونا

أعووووعاااااااااااااا


صوت الدفتر يسجل حضور

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *السلام عليكم
> نهار الجميع سعيد بأمر الله.*


السلام عليكم

جائتني بعض الاعتراضات بسبب قصر مشاركتي الأخيرة...

ماشي... نطيلها وأمرنا إلى الله...

*نهار الجميع سعيد بأمر الله... ومشيئته.*

ملحوظة: الأخت بوسي كات، انتي بتدافعي عن الفكرة ولا عن حصتك في المشروع؟ لا يا ستي انا مش حملك انتي وبنت السلطان...

أنا حاسيب لكوا الجمل بما حمل... وحافتح مسمط.

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ايه بقى يا استاذ حسن
> انت هتتفسح وتيجى تقول عيان 
> 
> الف سلامة على حضرتك
> مخصوم منك من الاتنين للجمعة غياب 
> ملناش دعوة 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حمدلله على السلامة اخى العزيز
> نورتنا





بقى كدة يا بيرووووووووووو

دا انا كنت حستشهد بيكى ....
ماكان على يدددددددك :Cold: 

عموما كان معروف انك حتبعينى عند اول ناصية
وكله عشان تنفذى الخصم.... :Angry2: 


بس بعييييييينك..
حقبض مرتبى كله برضه :Roll2: 




> *انا جيييت ومستنيه الفول يستوى ياعبير* 
> 
> *حمدلله على سلامه شاعر الرومانسيه*
> *ناريمان..*


الله يسلمك يا ناريمان .. وعقبالك

بس تصيفى بجد ... 

مش تقضيها تعب 
ههههههههههههههههه


وبعدين انا سامع سيرة فول ..

اية الحكاية فى حد عاوز يعرف طريقته والا حاجة

ايتها خودمة  :2:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
تسجيل حضور..... :Baby: .... :Baby:

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 

اخبار الثانوية العامة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربنا معاكم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مازال البعض يعترضون على قصر مشاركاتي...

طيب... شوفوا دي...

*نـــــــــهــــــــاركــــــــم    ســــــــعـــــــــيــــــــد  ...*

----------


## alias

هلا والله
ايه الاخبار اليوم ها انا اليوم النهرده عندي عادي زي بقية الايام

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bedo_ic
					

صباح الفل وانا سعيد  قوى النهاردة 
بيدووووووووووووووووووو


صباح الهنا والسعادة 
ياررررررررررررررررررب دايما سعيد ومبسوط يابيدو
واكيد السبب فى السعادة انك مضيت فى الدفتر 
نورتنا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

انا جيييت ومستنيه الفول يستوى ياعبير 

حمدلله على سلامه شاعر الرومانسيه
ناريمان..


انا جيييييييييييييييييييت نورت البيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
ولا شفت لا فول ولا حتى طعمياية
مفيش فطار من غير ما أدوق الفول*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*



صباح الأنوار 








مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




			
				صوت الدفتر يتحدث........ بيب  بيب  بيب

يا جماعه أستنوا بس 

دى أوشاعه مطلعاها بنت شهريار أن الفول لسه ماستواش

على فكره بقى الفول أستوى وبقى أخر حلاوه

وده هعتبره تهرب من دفع مصاريف عربية الفول

أنت فين يا أستاذ أيمن فكرت فى الفكره وسبتنى كده أدافع عن الفول لوحدى

ألحقنى يا عمونا

أعووووعاااااااااااااا


صوت الدفتر يسجل حضور
			
		

ايه ياختى الاصوات دى
حد سامع حاجه 
خصم غياب من صوت الدفتر
مش سامعه صوووووووووووووووووووووووتة 

انتى مفطرتيش ولا إيه يا بوسى
ياعمو ايممممممممممممممممن
واحد فول لبوسى علشان تعرف تشتغل فى الدفتر 
نورتى غاليتى
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شاعر الرومانسية
					



بقى كدة يا بيرووووووووووو

دا انا كنت حستشهد بيكى ....
ماكان على يدددددددك

عموما كان معروف انك حتبعينى عند اول ناصية
وكله عشان تنفذى الخصم....


بس بعييييييينك..
حقبض مرتبى كله برضه



الله يسلمك يا ناريمان .. وعقبالك

بس تصيفى بجد ... 

مش تقضيها تعب 
ههههههههههههههههه


وبعدين انا سامع سيرة فول ..

اية الحكاية فى حد عاوز يعرف طريقته والا حاجة

ايتها خودمة 


كدا ونص وتلات تربع يا حسن
الندالة كنز لا يفننننننننننننننننى
وأنا شاهد مشافش حااااااااااااااااااااجه 
وهيتخصم هيتخصم 

الفول عند استاذ أيمن 
اتفضل معاه شريك بقى 
نورتونا وجوعتونا*

----------


## Amira

*أنا جايبة معايا ضيف في الدفتر... حلاوتك يا منسنس * 

**

----------


## pussycat

> ملحوظة: الأخت بوسي كات، انتي بتدافعي عن الفكرة ولا عن حصتك في المشروع؟ لا يا ستي انا مش حملك انتي وبنت السلطان...أنا حاسيب لكوا الجمل بما حمل... وحافتح مسمط.


بقى كده برده بتتخلى عن المشروع فى هذه اللحظه الحاسمه
وبعدين برده معاك فى فكرة المسمط أستغلال بقى
وإلا مفيش مسمط ...... هيه بقى




> *
> ايه ياختى الاصوات دى
> حد سامع حاجه 
> خصم غياب من صوت الدفتر
> مش سامعه صوووووووووووووووووووووووتة 
> انتى مفطرتيش ولا إيه يا بوسى
> ياعمو ايممممممممممممممممن
> واحد فول لبوسى علشان تعرف تشتغل فى الدفتر 
> نورتى غاليتى
> *



بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ب

بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ب

هو كله خصم خصم مفيش مره علاوه

ايه ده بقى ماليش دعوه أنا عايزه علاوه

وإلا هقعد أعيط على باب الدفتر وأمنع الكل من الدخول

وبعدين ماشيلنا موضوع الفول وأنا أجى فاطره وصوتى يجلجل

حضوووووووووووووووووووووور

أعوووووووووووووووووعاااااااااااااااااااااااا

حلو كده الصوت على أخره أهوه

----------


## ناصرالصديق

وحشتونى قوى والله 


الدنيا من غيركم وحشة قوى 


يارب ما انبعد عن بعض ابدا 


وادى امضتى اهه 


وبصمة كمان

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 

ومن على شاطىء الاسكندرية والجو ممتع نود ان نرسل سلام الى بنت شهريار

اللى منورة الدفتر بالخصومات بس منورة بس فى سوال انتى اهلاوية ولازملكاوية




لا
ماينفعش يابوسى ادى اخر اللى يهدى النفوس !!
علشان تبطلى


ومن على جانب اخر الثانوية العامة النتائج زى الزفت فى الاسكندرية بس نعمل ايه ؟؟!!

انا رايح للاستاذ ايمن افطر واشرب الشاى معاه ونرجع

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير جميعا..*



> مفيش فطار من غير ما أدوق الفول


*طبعا يابيرو لازم تدوقى مش انتى عاملاه وعازمانا بس والنبى بلاش طعميه علشان عامله ريجيم* 


*ناصر الصديق..*
*اخى الغالى حمدلله عالسلامه اوعى تغيب عننا تانى* 

*ناريمان.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

مازالت الاعتراضات تجيء على قصر مشاركاتي...

يمكن عايزينها كدا..

ولا إيه رايكوا؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*السلام عليكم... وصباح الخير... ونهاركم سعيد... معلش مش فاضي أمضي خالص... أصل إسمي طويل زي ما انتوا عارفين، وانا -عقبال كل الحبايب والأغراب وطيور النورس وزراع الجرجير- عندي مناسبة سعيدة شاغلاني على الآخر... ومن ناحية تانية برضه لازم تؤخذ في الحسبان... انتوا عايزينني اكتب مشاركة طويلة... واتكلمتوا في الموضوع دا كذا مرة... وانا مش لاحق افكر في كلام يتكتب... اصل هم في الحقيقة مناسبتين ورا بعض كدا خبط لزق... كتب كتاب بنتي النهاردا -إن شاء الله - وفرحها بكره بإذن الله... فطبعا ملخوم، وموحوس، ودماغي فيها ستين ألف حاجة... طيب أجيب منين دماغ تفكر في المشاركة الطويلة اللي انتوا عايزينها بقى؟... مش ممكن طبعا... علشان كدا مش حالحق امضي النهاردا... وغالبا مش جاي بكرة أساسا... وطبعا واضح إن دا هو السبب في ان مشاركتي النهاردا قصيرة جدا، ومختصرة بشدة.*

----------


## samma

انا جيت أهوووووووووووووو 
مقدرش اتاخر على المنتدى
فكرة روعة يب بيرو

----------


## بنت شهريار

*








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم... وصباح الخير... ونهاركم سعيد... معلش مش فاضي أمضي خالص... أصل إسمي طويل زي ما انتوا عارفين، وانا -عقبال كل الحبايب والأغراب وطيور النورس وزراع الجرجير- عندي مناسبة سعيدة شاغلاني على الآخر... ومن ناحية تانية برضه لازم تؤخذ في الحسبان... انتوا عايزينني اكتب مشاركة طويلة... واتكلمتوا في الموضوع دا كذا مرة... وانا مش لاحق افكر في كلام يتكتب... اصل هم في الحقيقة مناسبتين ورا بعض كدا خبط لزق... كتب كتاب بنتي النهاردا -إن شاء الله - وفرحها بكره بإذن الله... فطبعا ملخوم، وموحوس، ودماغي فيها ستين ألف حاجة... طيب أجيب منين دماغ تفكر في المشاركة الطويلة اللي انتوا عايزينها بقى؟... مش ممكن طبعا... علشان كدا مش حالحق امضي النهاردا... وغالبا مش جاي بكرة أساسا... وطبعا واضح إن دا هو السبب في ان مشاركتي النهاردا قصيرة جدا، ومختصرة بشدة.


مشااااااااركة خااااااااااصة جداااااااااااا

    
 

   

 




ابووووووووو العروووووووووسة ووووووووصل


ووووووووسع وووووووووسع ووووووووووووسع



لا طبعا ساعتها مش هنعترض على التقصير فى المشاركة 
بس لن نقبل بها بعد الاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
زززززززززززززززى بعضة علشان خاطر عروستنا بس
هنرضى ونقبل بالمشاركة يادوب أم 255 كلمة دى
ولــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــن
هتعوض التقصير دا بعد الفرح ان شاء الله 
مالناااااااااااااااااااااااش دعووووووووووووووووووة



يالا أدى اول البنوتات
عقبال ما تفرح بينا كلنا يابابا
او فينا زى ما بيقولوا 

   

عموما متشيلش هم العزومات خاااااااااااااااااالص
انا هجيب قطرين تلاتة من الطوال اوى دووووووووووووووووووول
واجيب كل اعضاء مونتى وهنيجى حالااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
امال ايه مش لازم نجاملك 
(( يا عينى عليك يا استاذ ايمن  ))
والله ماتحلف جايين جايين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



استاذى العزيز 
أيــمــن رشـــدى



اسعدك الله بزفاف ابنتك
وبارك لك فيها
وبارك الله لهما 
وبارك عليهما
وجمع بينها فى خير






*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

مساء الخير..
تسجيل حضور.........


مساء السعادة والهنا
نورتى سوما







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحب المفقود بقلوبنا
					

السلام عليكم 

اخبار الثانوية العامة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربنا معاكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
معندنااااااااااااااااااش ثانوية
اخرنا محو الأمية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت ادهم






*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

مازال البعض يعترضون على قصر مشاركاتي...

طيب... شوفوا دي...

نـــــــــهــــــــاركــــــــم    ســــــــعـــــــــيــــــــد  ...


مازااااااااااااااال الخصم قاااااااااااااااااااائم
خصم مشاركة قصيرة 
نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورت



*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alias
					

هلا والله
ايه الاخبار اليوم ها انا اليوم النهرده عندي عادي زي بقية الايام


هلا هلا 
الاخبار انهاردة زى الاهرام بالظبببببببببببببببببببببببببط
نورتى الياس  






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

أنا جايبة معايا ضيف في الدفتر... حلاوتك يا منسنس  




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه
دا مش مكانة هنا يا هانم 
دا تتفضلى بيه حضرتك هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك 
وانا هاجى وراكى بردو 
عليكى مناااااااااااااااااااااااااااظر
الحقيقة الحقيقة اختياراتك دايما مميزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					

بقى كده برده بتتخلى عن المشروع فى هذه اللحظه الحاسمه
وبعدين برده معاك فى فكرة المسمط أستغلال بقى
وإلا مفيش مسمط ...... هيه بقى  
باعووووووك باعووووووووووك يا ولددددددددددددددددددددى




بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ب

بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ب

هو كله خصم خصم مفيش مره علاوه

ايه ده بقى ماليش دعوه أنا عايزه علاوه

وإلا هقعد أعيط على باب الدفتر وأمنع الكل من الدخول

وبعدين ماشيلنا موضوع الفول وأنا أجى فاطره وصوتى يجلجل

حضوووووووووووووووووووووور

أعوووووووووووووووووعاااااااااااااااااااااااا

حلو كده الصوت على أخره أهوه


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ايه الدوشة دى
خصم اسبوع من صوت الدفتر
ازعاج للسلطات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

وحشتونى قوى والله 


الدنيا من غيركم وحشة قوى 


يارب ما انبعد عن بعض ابدا 


وادى امضتى اهه 


وبصمة كمان


ياهلا يامرحبا
ناصر الصديق
نورت الدفتر
يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير 





*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرت الحمد لله 


اشكركم جميعا 

كل سنه وانتم بخير 

ومبروك لكل الناجحين

----------


## samma

مساء الخير على كل اللى موجودين
انا جيت امضى حضور تانى اهوووووووه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ا.





ا


ا



ا

----------


## samma

اهلا بكل الموجودين
انا جيت اهو امضى حضور

----------


## nariman

*حضرت ووقعت ومشيت*

*ناريمان*

----------


## pussycat

يالهووووووووووووووووووووووى

برده خصم والله ده حرام لأ بجد حرام

نعلى صوتنا مش نافع

نوطى الصوت مش نافع

أعمل يه بس علشان أخد علاوه
أرحمينى بقى يا عبير

أخر الشهر هشحت من كتر الخصومات

وأنتى حره بقى باقى الشهر عند فطار وغدا وعشاء وحلويات وفاكهه كمان

ومتنسيش البيبسى والشيبسى وياريت ههوز وتوينز

وياسلام بقى لو أيس كريم وشيكولاته

كفايه كده ولو أفتكرت حاجه تانى هبقى أقولك


كنت هنسى..................

حضرررررررررررررررت

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

حضرت الحمد لله 


اشكركم جميعا 

كل سنه وانتم بخير 

ومبروك لكل الناجحين


نورت ناصر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samma
					

مساء الخير على كل اللى موجودين
انا جيت امضى حضور تانى اهوووووووه


اهلا بيكِ سما
نورتى الدفتر
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ا.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ا
> 
> 
> ...


محدش شااااااااااااااااااااااااااف استاذ ايمن ياجماعة
استاذ ايمن (( حضررررررررررررررر ))
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samma
					

اهلا بكل الموجودين
انا جيت اهو امضى حضور


ياهلا ياهلا
ثالث حضور لسما
نورتيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

حضرت ووقعت ومشيت
اوعى تتكعبلى وانتى ماشية 
متتأخريش بكرة
نورتينا 


ناريمان







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					


يالهووووووووووووووووووووووى

برده خصم والله ده حرام لأ بجد حرام

نعلى صوتنا مش نافع

نوطى الصوت مش نافع

أعمل يه بس علشان أخد علاوه
أرحمينى بقى يا عبير

أخر الشهر هشحت من كتر الخصومات

وأنتى حره بقى باقى الشهر عند فطار وغدا وعشاء وحلويات وفاكهه كمان

ومتنسيش البيبسى والشيبسى وياريت ههوز وتوينز

وياسلام بقى لو أيس كريم وشيكولاته

كفايه كده ولو أفتكرت حاجه تانى هبقى أقولك


كنت هنسى..................

حضرررررررررررررررت


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعصابك يا اوختشى
عارفة لو كنتى نسيتى تقولى حضرت
كنت هخصم فوراااااااااااااااا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى حبيبتى
*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم  

انا جيت يابنت شهريار

تمام

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 


انا  حضرت  يا  بنت شهريار 

وعاوز اقبض 

ولو ما قبتضتش  هقول  

على  المنحة   

المخصصة  للمصيف 

راحت فين 

من سكات كده  قبضينى  الخمس  شهور المتأخرين  عندكم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

عايزة مشاركة طويلة يا بنت شهريار؟

حااااااااضر...

*اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي.*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 

بكرة الاهلى والزمالك

ربنا يستر على الزمالك

الاهلى مافى زيه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> السلام عليكم
> عايزة مشاركة طويلة يا بنت شهريار؟
> حااااااااضر...
> *اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي.*


السلام عليكم

يبدو أن هذه المشاركة لم تكن طويلة بما يكفي... حسنا...

*اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي، فوق الترابيزة.*[/QUOTE]

----------


## nariman

*الماتش لسه خلصان*
*قلنا نيجى نمسى عالحبايب* 

*حضووووووور*

*ناريمان*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم  
> 
> انا جيت يابنت شهريار
> 
> تمام


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
نورررررررررررت يا ادهم  :Baby: 




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> انا  حضرت  يا  بنت شهريار 
> 
> وعاوز اقبض 
> 
> ولو ما قبتضتش  هقول  
> 
> ...


اااااااااااااااااااااااااايه  ::xx:: 
محدش شاف ناصر يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة
بيقولوا اتكلم فى السياسة واتخطططططططططططططططف  :Baby: 
ابقوا سلموا عليه بقى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

عايزة مشاركة طويلة يا بنت شهريار؟

حااااااااضر...

اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي.


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس ياترى دا بنى ولا اسود ؟؟
*

----------


## Amira

*قيــــام* 
**

*سيت داون بقي*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*السلام عليكم

قلنا: اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي... مش عاجب بنت شهريار وعايزة تعرف لونه إيه...

قلنا: اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي، فوق الترابيزة... لسه ما ردتش...

طيب...

اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي، فوق الترابيزة... ومتشعبطة في النجفة... في الدور الخمستاشر... هه.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحمد له حضرت وبصحة جيده 

تسجيل حضور

----------


## ديدي

أنا جيت نورت البيت

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير* 

*وتصبحوا على خير ههههههههههههههههه*

*ناريمان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

إيه النظام؟

هي عشان عيد ميلادها بكرة... تغيب بالتلات ايام؟

إيييييييييييه؟

هي بوظة؟

هي مين؟!!!

هو انا عبيط اقول؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه هيه بوظة يا استاذ ايمن 

ماشي يا بيرووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


حضرت  الحمد لله

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> بكرة الاهلى والزمالك
> 
> ربنا يستر على الزمالك
> 
> الاهلى مافى زيه


مين جاب جووووووووووووووون  :gp: 




> السلام عليكم
> 
> يبدو أن هذه المشاركة لم تكن طويلة بما يكفي... حسنا...
> 
> *اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي، فوق الترابيزة.*


معرفناش اللووووووووووووون يا سيد أيمن 
فوق التربيزة ياترى 6 كراسى ولا 8
لازم التحديد لو سمحت  ::p: 




> *الماتش لسه خلصان*
> *قلنا نيجى نمسى عالحبايب* 
> 
> *حضووووووور*
> 
> *ناريمان*


هلا هلا طبعا ناريمان اتفرجت على ما الاهلى والزمالك
تبقى اكيييييييييييييييييد بتشجع الاتحاد السكندرى  :: 

نورتووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *قيــــام* 
> **
> 
> *سيت داون بقي*


وشك للحيط يابنت  ::mm:: 
فين النسانيس انهاردة !!
برة ومتجيش من غيرهم  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> قلنا: اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي... مش عاجب بنت شهريار وعايزة تعرف لونه إيه...
> 
> قلنا: اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي، فوق الترابيزة... لسه ما ردتش...
> 
> طيب...
> 
> اتنين متر... وبكعب عالي، فوق الترابيزة... ومتشعبطة في النجفة... في الدور الخمستاشر... هه.*


يؤ يؤ يؤ يؤ 
ايه يا سيد أيمن دا
خمستاشر بس  :: 
انتوا معندكوش سطوح ولا إيه  :2: 
كدا هتخسر الانتخابات  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> الحمد له حضرت وبصحة جيده 
> 
> تسجيل حضور


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هلا ومرحبا بيك ناصر
نورتنا  :f: 




> أنا جيت نورت البيت


طفوا النورررررررررررررررررررررر
 ديدى منوررررررررررررررررة  :Hug2: 




> *صباح الخير* 
> 
> *وتصبحوا على خير ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ناريمان*


اهلا وسهلا

الف الف مبروووووووووووك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا جميلة  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إيه النظام؟
> 
> هي عشان عيد ميلادها بكرة... تغيب بالتلات ايام؟
> 
> إيييييييييييه؟
> 
> هي بوظة؟
> ...


احمممممممممممم احمممممممممممممممم
سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررر
مين فين ليه 
حد عيد ميلادة انهاردة !!
طيب يبقى لازم نقوم معاه بالواجب
مخصوم من اللى عيد ميلادة انهاردة اسبووووووووووووووووع  :Baby: 
(( الحمدلله عيد ميلادة بكرة  :Banned2:  ))
نورت يا فنددددددددددددددددددددم
 :f2: 





> ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه هيه بوظة يا استاذ ايمن 
> 
> ماشي يا بيرووووووووووووووووووووووووو


بننننننننننننننننننننننننت  :Censored2: 
انتى معاهم ولا مع التوررررررررررررررتة  :Baby: 
ورايا عالحفلة بتاعت استاذ ايمن  :Cool: 
نوررررررررررررررتوا
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

خدونى معاكوا الحفلة .. انا مليش دعوة يله بقا هيه

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير..  :Bye: 
جييت على الحفلة  ::   فين الأكل والشرب طيب؟؟؟؟  :Eat:  كلنا جاهزين.. وهأجيب كل الأعضاء هناااااا نأكل مع بعض كلنا  :Eat: 
عيد ميلاد سعيد يا عبير  :M (10):

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه هيه بوظة يا استاذ ايمن 
> ماشي يا بيرووووووووووووووووووووووووو


وبتقوليها بالفم المليان؟

طب اطلعيلي برة بعيد عن مسرور وانا اوريكي...

حاوريكي ازاي؟

معايا إيشاربات وطُرَح حريمي آخر شياكة.

----------


## pussycat

ياصباح الفل والياسمين

نحن هنا
بيييييييييييييييييييييب

بيييييييييييييييييييييييب

أنا سامعه ده خير اللهم أجعله خير عن حفله

يعنى مشفناش ولا تورته ولا حاجه

فين يا عبير يا أوختشى

أنا عايزه حقى فى التورته ماليش دعوه هيه بقى

وياريت كمان إيشاربين حلوين كده من اللى أستاذ أيمن بيبعهم

وياريت لونهم يكون فحلقى وزربنتانى

أعووووووووووووووووووووعااااااااااااااااا

حضررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## nariman

*nariman3230*
*كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا عبير*

----------


## monmon_aso1982

اناااااااااا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
 :521: 

فين التشجيع 
فين التصفيق

 :: 

شكرا شكرا اخجلتم توضعنا 
واوعدكم اجى على طول

هههههههههههههه
صباحكم فل

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اثبات حضووووووووووووووووووووووور

ناصــــــــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## pussycat

يا صباح الخير والورد والفل والبنفسج 

وكل أنواع الزهور

نحن هنا وحضرنا ونباشر العمل الدفترى

كان معكم صوت الدفتر

أعوووووووووووعاااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> وياريت كمان إيشاربين حلوين كده من اللى أستاذ أيمن بيبعهم
> وياريت لونهم يكون فحلقى وزربنتانى


السلام عليكم

عييييييييييب يا "بوسي"

أنا برضه مقامي أبيع إيشاربات؟

حاشا وكلا...

دول أساسا مش بتوعي...أنا بأجرهم من الباطن.

----------


## reda laby

فين الدفتر ؟ :GANJA: 
عايز أثبت حضورى 
فين القلم ؟ ::shit:: 
ياريت بسرعة عشان مستعجل 
بسررررررررررررعة  
أنا      ر    ضــ       ــا  
ممكن أكمل بكرة ؟
سلام بقى  :Plane:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> فين الدفتر ؟
> عايز أثبت حضورى 
> فين القلم ؟
> ياريت بسرعة عشان مستعجل 
> بسررررررررررررعة  
> أنا      ر    ضــ       ــا  
> ممكن أكمل بكرة ؟
> سلام بقى


السلام عليكم

إيه اللي جاب الشاعر الرقيق "رضا لابي" هنا؟

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...

إلحق انفد بجلدك قبل ما بنت شهريار ترجع ويجرى لك اللي جرى لنا...

فرصة يابني... أصلها كوشت على التورت بتاعة عيد ميلادها و... طفشت...

اتسحب بشوييييييييييييش... وانا حالغوش عليك.

وماتقلقش علشان مضيت... الدفتر أساسا اتنسى والفيران هي بس اللي بتشوف الإمضاءات.

----------


## monmon_aso1982

*واوى واوى واوى واوى


تم القبض على استاذ ايمن رشدى والاستاذ رضا لابى 
وهم يقومون بمحاولة هروب من دفتر الحضور
وايضا قاموا بسرقه الدفاتر الخاصه بالامضاءات
وتسليمها الى فئران المنتدى
وعلى جميع جهات المنتدى اتخاذ اللازم 
حتى لا تتكرر مثل هذه الجريمه مرة اخرى
وهذا تحذير الى من تسول له نفسه لفعل مثل هذه الواقعه الشنيعه


هههههههههههه

هوا احنا بنلعب هنا ولا ايه 
احنا عالم جامده برضه 
محدش يقدر يعمل معانا كدا 
هاتوا الدفاتر يلا
 
بسرررررررررررررررعه


تم الحصول على الدفاتر ودلوقتى من الاول 
ونقول 

اثبات حضور 

واوى واوى واوى واوى
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *واوى واوى واوى واوى
> تم القبض على استاذ ايمن رشدى والاستاذ رضا لابى 
> وهم يقومون بمحاولة هروب من دفتر الحضور
> وايضا قاموا بسرقه الدفاتر الخاصه بالامضاءات
> وتسليمها الى فئران المنتدى
> وعلى جميع جهات المنتدى اتخاذ اللازم 
> حتى لا تتكرر مثل هذه الجريمه مرة اخرى
> وهذا تحذير الى من تسول له نفسه لفعل مثل هذه الواقعه الشنيعه
> 
> ...


يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم...

مين دا اللي بيجيب في سيرتي ع الصبح؟

تبع مين البنت دي؟

إنتي جاية مع مين؟

----------


## nariman

*يوم سعيد عالكل* 

*ناريمان*

----------


## monmon_aso1982

*


واوى واوى واوى واوى واوى


شكل حضرتك كدا متعرفنيش
انا من بوليس المنتدى
فكر شويه هاتفتكرنى
حتى بص
اسمى اهوة فى دفتر الحضور 
انا والله من المنتدى



خلاص ونبى الطيب احسن
انا ماشيه بقا خالص لحد لما تفتكرنى 




الاول اثبات حضور وامشى 
أمانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

واوى واوى واوى واوى
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

أنااااااااااااا جيييييييييييييييييت
 
هخلص على التورتة فى الموضوع اللى جنبنا
 وآجى أرد عليكم 
نفرررررررر مفرررررررررررررررررررر 

استعدوا علشان هنقبض 
(( مش فلوس متحلموش  ))


حضرررررررررررررررررت

بنت أبوهااااااااااااااااااااااا

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> 
> واوى واوى واوى واوى واوى
> شكل حضرتك كدا متعرفنيش
> انا من بوليس المنتدى
> فكر شويه هاتفتكرنى
> حتى بص
> اسمى اهوة فى دفتر الحضور 
> ...


لا... دا شكل حضرتك اللي ما تعرفينيش...

بقى يوم ما انا أسرق... أسرق الدفتر... حتى عيب عليّ.

بصي... تعالي نهجم سوا على المرتبات... اشغلي انتي بنت شهريار وانا حالم الغلة...

وحقك محفوظ... ما تقلقيييييييييش.

----------


## بنت شهريار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

خدونى معاكوا الحفلة .. انا مليش دعوة يله بقا هيه


وراناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
الغايب مالوش نايب
ملناش دعوة 

*

----------


## سوما

:f:  *مساء الخير*  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

مساء الخير.. 
جييت على الحفلة   فين الأكل والشرب طيب؟؟؟؟  كلنا جاهزين.. وهأجيب كل الأعضاء هناااااا نأكل مع بعض كلنا 
عيد ميلاد سعيد يا عبير 


مساء الهنا والسعادة سوما
ورايا على الحفلة 
الأكل هنااااااااااااك 


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

وبتقوليها بالفم المليان؟

طب اطلعيلي برة بعيد عن مسرور وانا اوريكي...

حاوريكي ازاي؟

معايا إيشاربات وطُرَح حريمي آخر شياكة.


تطلع برة فييييييييييييييييييييين
مسرور جاى يتفرج على الإيشاربات 
ياعموووووووووووووووووو
شوف لنا معاك واحدة فحلقى
علشان تمشى مع الطقم المبحلق دا 


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					


ياصباح الفل والياسمين

نحن هنا
بيييييييييييييييييييييب

بيييييييييييييييييييييييب

أنا سامعه ده خير اللهم أجعله خير عن حفله

يعنى مشفناش ولا تورته ولا حاجه

فين يا عبير يا أوختشى

أنا عايزه حقى فى التورته ماليش دعوه هيه بقى

وياريت كمان إيشاربين حلوين كده من اللى أستاذ أيمن بيبعهم

وياريت لونهم يكون فحلقى وزربنتانى

أعووووووووووووووووووووعااااااااااااااااا

حضررررررررررررررررررت


وحشتنى يا اعوعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
فين صوتك يا دفترررررررررررررررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حبيبتى بوسى
بيب بيب
التورتة فى الحفلة اللى جنب الدفتر علطول يا اوختشى
حصلينا على هناااااااااك
بس بلاش دوشة وانتى داخلة علشان فيه ناس اكلت ونامت هناك 

اسعدنى حضورك الغالى




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

nariman3230
كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا عبير


وانتى طيبة وبخير وهنا وسعادة ناريمان
نورررررررررررررررتى 




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monmon_aso1982
					

اناااااااااا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


فين التشجيع 
فين التصفيق



شكرا شكرا اخجلتم توضعنا 
واوعدكم اجى على طول

هههههههههههههه
صباحكم فل


اهلا اهلا اهلا
أمانى عندنا 
يامرحبا يامرحبا
نورك غطا عالكهربا
طفوا النوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
نورتى مون مون
فى انتظارك دائما


*

----------


## reda laby

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
> 
> إلحق انفد بجلدك قبل ما بنت شهريار ترجع ويجرى لك اللي جرى لنا...
> 
> فرصة يابني... أصلها كوشت على التورت بتاعة عيد ميلادها و... طفشت...
> 
> اتسحب بشوييييييييييييش... وانا حالغوش عليك.




كده يا أستاذ أيمن 
تسيبنى أمضى حضور وبعدين ألاقى فار بيقوللى 
ماتتأخرش تانى 
ماكانش العشم 

على العموم 
الفيران لها فايدة فى شهر سبعة
 قبل الجرد

على فكرة ح تأخر يومين

----------


## nariman

*بصراحه حفله بيرو كانت تجنن والأكل هايل ....يجعله عامر* 

*مساء الفل*
*ناريمان*

----------


## Amira

*هو انا كده ابقي وقعت*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 

انتو فين 
والله وحشتونى كلكم 

ازيك يا ا/ايمن وحشنى جدا عامل ايه 
وبوسى وبنت شهريار وكل المنتدى

والاهلى كسب

----------


## pussycat

يا هلا يا هلا

نحن هنا

وروحنا يابيرو  ولنا التورته من غير أزعاج

أعوووووووووووووعااااااااااااااااااااا

بس ياريت المره الجايه مع القبض اللى مبنشفوش تخلى التورته بالشيكولاته

منور يا أدهم وحمد الله على السلامه

حضوووووووووووووووووووور

بييييييييييييييييب بييييييييييييييييييييييب

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الحمد لله  حضرت 

وجاهز للتوقيع

----------


## reda laby

:Plane:   :Plane:   :Plane: 
هيييييييييييييييا يا اخوانا 
أنا جى طيران عشان ألحق اوقع 
صحيح متأخر عشرين ساعة 
 لكن قلت أثبت وجودى 
لأن المشرف بتاعنا فظيع 
إوعى حد يقوله 
شديد لما بيشوف عدد التأخير بيزيد 
على طول عمايله قاسية 
يقطع العضوية وانا ماصدقت بقيت 
عضو سوبر ::shit::   ::shit::   ::shit::

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

ازيك يابوسى عاملة ابه 
فين عربية الفول ده انا جايه من اكتوبر جعان

انا اهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

ازيك يابوسى عاملة ابه 
فين عربية الفول ده انا جايه من اكتوبر جعان

انا اهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

فين القبض ياحكومة انا طالع مصيف عايز فلوس 

بدل مانقفل المنتدى

----------


## Amira

**

*عبير ماحبتش اردلك كلمة .. انا جيبتهولك معايا اهو  بس ده البيبي بتاعه* 
*خفي نفسك بقي و شوفي له حاجة يفطر*

----------


## العسل المر

> **
> 
> *عبير ماحبتش اردلك كلمة .. انا جيبتهولك معايا اهو  بس ده البيبي بتاعه* 
> *خفي نفسك بقي و شوفي له حاجة يفطر*




لا لا لا لا  فطار الكابتن دا عندى

----------


## كوكى كوكى

صباح الخير

انا عضوه جديده

----------


## طائر الشرق

حضرت ومضيت حضور وانصراف

اروح بقى

----------


## سوما

> صباح الخير
> انا عضوه جديده


يااااااا أهلا يااااا كوكى كوكى.....منورة الدفتر والمنتدى بحاله.... :Hug2: 
 :169: 
مساء الخير...... :f:

----------


## nariman

*أسعد الله التماسى ياورد قاعد على الكراسى ......... قدام الكمبيوتر* 


*منوره ياكوكى كوكى...* 

*ناريمان3230*

----------


## العسل المر

صباح الخير على احلى دفتر - ومن معنى كلمة دفتر - يعنى فى فطار - هوا فين بقا  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم...

مين دا اللي بيجيب في سيرتي ع الصبح؟

تبع مين البنت دي؟

إنتي جاية مع مين؟


دى يا فندم جاية مع صوت الدفتر
الاتنين عاملين دوشة وهناخدهم مخالفة ازعاج للسلطات والحلويات 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

يوم سعيد عالكل 

ناريمان


صباح الهنا والسعادة ناريمان
يوم سعيد عليكى ان شاء الله حبيبتى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monmon_aso1982
					




واوى واوى واوى واوى واوى


شكل حضرتك كدا متعرفنيش
انا من بوليس المنتدى
فكر شويه هاتفتكرنى
حتى بص
اسمى اهوة فى دفتر الحضور 
انا والله من المنتدى



خلاص ونبى الطيب احسن
انا ماشيه بقا خالص لحد لما تفتكرنى 




الاول اثبات حضور وامشى 
أمانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

واوى واوى واوى واوى



واوى واوى واوى 
بوليس النجدة جه
اقبضوا على امانى
مع خصم تلات ايام وحرمان من الحوافز 
لـــيـــــــــــه ؟؟
ازعاج للسلطات بدون فراخ او لحمة معاها 

نورتوووووووووووووووووا



*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

لا... دا شكل حضرتك اللي ما تعرفينيش...

بقى يوم ما انا أسرق... أسرق الدفتر... حتى عيب عليّ.

بصي... تعالي نهجم سوا على المرتبات... اشغلي انتي بنت شهريار وانا حالم الغلة...

وحقك محفوظ... ما تقلقيييييييييش.


تم بحمد الله
جمع الغلة والمرتبات والحوافز
وحفظها فى حزانة الدولة
اكبر خزانة فى حفظ الاموال والعهد
ولكن لظروف طارئة
اتجهت الفئران من أكل الدفتر إلى أكل الموتبات والحوافز
وذلك ظرف طارىء ليس لنا يد فيه ابداااااااااااااااااا
(( اشمعنا احنا يعنى  ))

حقكم محفوووووووووووووووووووووظ
لحقت شوية فيران
 هبعت لأستاذ ايمن اتنين ولأمانى واحد
علشان الشرع بس 
واى حد نفسة فى حاجه من الموظفين فى الدفتر يقول علطوووووووووول
وانا هبعتله فورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يع يع يع
اجرى انا بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الورد ابى العزيز 



*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حضرت يافندم 

وعذراً على الغياب الفتره إلى فاتت

بس نسيت اخذ اجازه من البشكاتب الكبير

بس وانا بمضى هاخذ اجازه تانى من اول بكره

لحد ما المصيف يخلص ممكن يابشكاتب ....؟

تحياتى للجميع بيوم سعيد

مملكة الحب*

----------


## ساميو

مساء الخير للجميع  انا موجود دئما  تحياتي

----------


## بنت شهريار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا لابى
					

كده يا أستاذ أيمن 
تسيبنى أمضى حضور وبعدين ألاقى فار بيقوللى 
ماتتأخرش تانى 
ماكانش العشم 

على العموم 
الفيران لها فايدة فى شهر سبعة
 قبل الجرد

على فكرة ح تأخر يومين[/center]


والله يا استاذ راضى كل حاجه فى الدنيا دى لها فايدة 
الفئران لها فايدة فى شهر سبعة وفى اخر كل شهر
لما تاكل المرتب 

نوررررررررررررررت يا فندم


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

بصراحه حفله بيرو كانت تجنن والأكل هايل ....يجعله عامر 

مساء الفل
ناريمان


جميلة اكيد بتواجدنا معاً
يارب دايماً متجمعين بالخير دايماً







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					



هو انا كده ابقي وقعت 


لا سيادتك كدا اتكعبلتى وانتى ماشية 
تيك كير بقى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحب المفقود بقلوبنا
					

السلام عليكم 

انتو فين 
والله وحشتونى كلكم 

ازيك يا ا/ايمن وحشنى جدا عامل ايه 
وبوسى وبنت شهريار وكل المنتدى

والاهلى كسب


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بيب بيب 
الأهلى حديد 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					


يا هلا يا هلا

نحن هنا

وروحنا يابيرو  ولنا التورته من غير أزعاج

أعوووووووووووووعااااااااااااااااااااا

بس ياريت المره الجايه مع القبض اللى مبنشفوش تخلى التورته بالشيكولاته

منور يا أدهم وحمد الله على السلامه

حضوووووووووووووووووووور

بييييييييييييييييب بييييييييييييييييييييييب


بيب بيب 
اعووووووووووووعاااااااااااااااااا
اهلا اهلا صوت الدفتر
صوت الدفترلا اكل التورتة وجاى يتأمر
وبعدين دا انتى كان عندك تورتات بكل الأشكال والألوان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عموما لما تقبضى هاتيلنا انتى على حسابك 

نورتى يا سكرة




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

الحمد لله  حضرت 

وجاهز للتوقيع


ناصر حضررررررررررررررررررررررر 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا لابى
					

  
هيييييييييييييييا يا اخوانا 
أنا جى طيران عشان ألحق اوقع 
صحيح متأخر عشرين ساعة 
 لكن قلت أثبت وجودى 
لأن المشرف بتاعنا فظيع 
إوعى حد يقوله 
شديد لما بيشوف عدد التأخير بيزيد 
على طول عمايله قاسية 
يقطع العضوية وانا ماصدقت بقيت 
عضو سوبر
  


تأخير 36 ساعه فى دفتر استاذ رضا لابى
وتم خصم المرتب الجديد 
واى تأخير تانى 
سنحول العضوية من سوبر الى مارلبورو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت استاذ رضا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحب المفقود بقلوبنا
					

ازيك يابوسى عاملة ابه 
فين عربية الفول ده انا جايه من اكتوبر جعان

انا اهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


الفووووووووووووووووول لسه مستوااااااااااااااااااااااش
شوفولة ساندويتش جبنة على ما الفول يخلص 




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					



عبير ماحبتش اردلك كلمة .. انا جيبتهولك معايا اهو  بس ده البيبي بتاعه 
خفي نفسك بقي و شوفي له حاجة يفطر 


ياختى كمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة
بيفطر ايه دا ؟؟

بيتيفور !! 
جاتوة !!
باتيه !!

جهزوا للأستاذ الفطار ..
وشوفولنا احنا 2 كيلو موز نقزقزة 
ياضيوفك يامرمر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كوكى كوكى
					

صباح الخير

انا عضوه جديده


صباح الهنا والسعادة
اهلا ومرحبا بيكِ كوكى
نورتينا ونورتى الدفتر
اتمنى لكِ وقت مميز وسعيد
وحضور مع قبض مرتب 

نتمنى تواجدك الدائم معنا





*

----------


## زهــــراء

جيييييييييييييت أهو 
تحديد تهديد السلاح وبعد هجمات شنيعة وحروب إنتهت بخسائر بشرية ومونتية 
مش حأقول مين بيهدد مش حأجيب سيرتك يابيرو خاااااااااااالص :: 
بأوقع وبكل ثقة بأقولك أنا خسرت الحرب ولكن لم أخسر المعركة وإنتي عارفاني واسيكة كداً من فوز ::xx:: 

مساءك ورد يامامتي
 :f2: 

وفي الختام السلام
تم :Shutup2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					

حضرت ومضيت حضور وانصراف

اروح بقى


مع السلاااااااااااااامة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

يااااااا أهلا يااااا كوكى كوكى.....منورة الدفتر والمنتدى بحاله....

مساء الخير......


مساء الهنا سوما
نورتى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

أسعد الله التماسى ياورد قاعد على الكراسى ......... قدام الكمبيوتر 


منوره ياكوكى كوكى... 

ناريمان3230


اجمل تماسى واجدع تماسى لحسن تقولوا ان انا نااااااااااااااسى
ترم ترللم ترم ترللم
نورتى يا اوختشششششششششششششششى 
من أمام ناصية الكمبيوتر نحييكم 
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششش






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

صباح الخير على احلى دفتر - ومن معنى كلمة دفتر - يعنى فى فطار - هوا فين بقا 


صباح النور بعد الضهر
الفطار عندكم فى بيتكم طبعا
هنا الحضور بالخصم بس
تحب تتفضل منه  ؟؟
اى خدمة انتوا تؤمرواااااااااااااااا 



*

----------


## Amira

> *ياختى كمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة*
> *بيفطر ايه دا ؟؟* 
> *بيتيفور !!* 
> *جاتوة !!*
> *باتيه !!* 
> *جهزوا للأستاذ الفطار ..*
> *وشوفولنا احنا 2 كيلو موز نقزقزة* 
> *ياضيوفك يامرمر* 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*نو نو نو نو* 
*بفتيك مفروم علي بيضة نية .... اسم الله عليك اخس عليا* 

*انتي تؤمري يا روحي ... و لسة الضيف الي قولتلك عليه هاجيبهولك .. هاجيبهولك *

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					

حضرت يافندم 

وعذراً على الغياب الفتره إلى فاتت

بس نسيت اخذ اجازه من البشكاتب الكبير

بس وانا بمضى هاخذ اجازه تانى من اول بكره

لحد ما المصيف يخلص ممكن يابشكاتب ....؟

تحياتى للجميع بيوم سعيد

مملكة الحب


دى ابخات يا اوختشى 
منورررررررررة ومدورررررررررة 
اجازة سعيدة ان شاء الله مملكة








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساميو
					

مساء الخير للجميع  انا موجود دئما  تحياتي


مساء النور ساميو
ان شاء الله دايما منورنا فى منتدانا العزيز
مشكور على الحضور الطيب




*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					


جيييييييييييييت أهو 
تحديد تهديد السلاح وبعد هجمات شنيعة وحروب إنتهت بخسائر بشرية ومونتية 
مش حأقول مين بيهدد مش حأجيب سيرتك يابيرو خاااااااااااالص
بأوقع وبكل ثقة بأقولك أنا خسرت الحرب ولكن لم أخسر المعركة وإنتي عارفاني واسيكة كداً من فوز

مساءك ورد يامامتي


وفي الختام السلام
تم


اهم حااااااااااااااااااااااااااجه متجيبيش سيرتى خااااااااااااااااااالص فى اثبات الحضور
ليقولوا انى بجيب الاعضاء اجبارى ولا حاجه لا سمح الله
وبعدين ترجع تتأكد اوشاعه استاذ ايمن رشدى
وخلى بالك يازوزو
احترررررررررررررررررسى
استاذ ايمن من يومها غايب اهو 
العصابة خطفتة موقعش بقالة يومين
حد عاوز من استاذ ايمن حاجه 
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا!!
هتمضى كل يوم ولا لاء يا بنت 

نورتينى ووحشتينى يا بنوتى 




*

----------


## سوما

اليوم.. 27 رجب 1429..... ذكرى الأسراء والمعارج  :l: 
كل عام والأمة الأسلامية بخير....... :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

*



			
				هنا الحضور بالخصم بس
تحب تتفضل منه ؟؟
			
		


دى عيشة اية دى ياربى  !! ؟ 


 دا انتوا اللى ياكل معاكم ف دفتر واحد يبقى غلطان 

وادى الدفتر كله سيبهولك وماشى - هدورلى على كراسة موسعات ارحملى . ياساتر .. .. من اول يوم كدا خصم  طب جرى رجل الزبون !!! 

 الواحد ميعرفش ياكل لقمة ف بيتة - اعوذ بالله *

----------


## العسل المر

> اليوم.. 27 رجب 1429..... ذكرى الأسراء والمعارج 
> كل عام والأمة الأسلامية بخير.......


وانتى بخير وبصحة يا سوما والامة الاسلامية بخير كلها يارب

----------


## nariman

*موجوده*

*ناريمان*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

نو نو نو نو 
بفتيك مفروم علي بيضة نية .... اسم الله عليك اخس عليا 

انتي تؤمري يا روحي ... و لسة الضيف الي قولتلك عليه هاجيبهولك .. هاجيبهولك  


اخس اخس اخس
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





			
				انتي تؤمري يا روحي ... و لسة الضيف الي قولتلك عليه هاجيبهولك .. هاجيبهولك
			
		

روحك .. هتطلع ان شاء الله 
ولو شفتة هنا مش هيحصلك كووووووووووووووووووويس
كفاية النسانيس مش ملاحقين عليها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا اميرة الحلو 
ياخوفى لتدخلى علينا فى إيدك أسد 



*

----------


## samma

اسفة على التأخير
بس انا جيت اهووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## reda laby

إيه ياإخوانى 
هو عشان ما مضيت المرة اللى فاتت ومشيت بسرعة 
ما تسألوش عنى 
أنا تعبان 
 :Beer: 
وعلى السرير بقالى ساعة 
إنتم قاسيين قوى 
 :Evil 2: 
مافيش بوكيه ورد
 :f2: 
ولا 
كلمة كويسة ؟
 :Welcome14:

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

هاى 
عاملين ايه ومن شاطى النخيل ننقل لكم ان الحج ادهم 

فى اجازة من يوم 8/8/2008 الى 15/8/2008

علشان رايح اصيف 
واللى عنده اعتراض يفرجنى 
ماعدا بنت شهريار 
دى غالية علينا قوى 

واللى عايز يجى ياهلا بيه 




والى موجز السادسة غدا 


ادهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## العسل المر

*
احم  احم   احم       


يا رب يا ساتـــــــــــر 


دستووووووور يا اهل الدفتر 




* 


*صباحكم فل ان شاء الله *

----------


## monmon_aso1982

*واوى واوى واوى واوى
 
انا جيت 
طبعا طبعا
نورت البيت

ها ايه الاخبار الامن مستتب ولا فيه مشاكل 
على فكرة يا استاذ ايمن حضرتك قلتلى اشغل بنت شهريا 
علبال ما حضرتك تلم الغله

بس للآسف لقيت بنت شهريار شغلتنا كلنا ولمت هيا الغله


سورى وسورى وكمان سورى
انا بقا هالعب مع المضمون 
هانقسم انا وبنت شهرياااااااار


معلش بقا اصلى محتاجه فلوس علشان ادهم قال اللى عايز يجى يصيف معاه يجى 

ااااااااااااددددددددهم
استننننننانى
 انا كى والله كى
معلش اصلى بمشى فى الكزمه الاويل 



واوى واوى واوى واوى واوى


اه سورى كنت هانسا قبل ما امشى
اثبات حضور 

أمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانى*

----------


## زهــــراء

رضا لابي..ألف سلامة على حضرتك  :f: ...

حضرررررررررررت ياماما أهو هاتي خمسة جنيه بقى ::@: ...

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## برغوتة

تمام يا فندم 

برغوتة وصلت 

مفيش كوباية شاى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اليوم.. 27 رجب 1429..... ذكرى الأسراء والمعارج 
> كل عام والأمة الأسلامية بخير.......


كل سنة وانتى بخير وهنا وسعادة سمسم
 :f2: 




> *
> 
> دى عيشة اية دى ياربى  !! ؟ 
> 
> 
>  دا انتوا اللى ياكل معاكم ف دفتر واحد يبقى غلطان 
> 
> وادى الدفتر كله سيبهولك وماشى - هدورلى على كراسة موسعات ارحملى . ياساتر .. .. من اول يوم كدا خصم  طب جرى رجل الزبون !!! 
> 
>  الواحد ميعرفش ياكل لقمة ف بيتة - اعوذ بالله *


كل فى بيتكم حضرتك
وتعالى اشرب هنا الشاى زى بعضة
بس ياريت تجيبة فى ايدك وانت جاى
هنا الحضور بالمشاريب  ::p: 




> *موجوده*
> 
> *ناريمان*


منوررررررررررة ناريمان  :BRAWA: 




> اسفة على التأخير
> بس انا جيت اهووووووووووووووووووووووو


لا يمككككككككككككككككككككككككن
خصم اربع ايام وكمان مفيش شاى
كل دا تأخير ياسماااااااااا  ::mm:: 
مفيش قبض مرتب  ::p: 




> إيه ياإخوانى 
> هو عشان ما مضيت المرة اللى فاتت ومشيت بسرعة 
> ما تسألوش عنى 
> أنا تعبان 
> 
> وعلى السرير بقالى ساعة 
> إنتم قاسيين قوى 
> 
> مافيش بوكيه ورد
> ...


الف سلامة رضا لابى
إنتم قاسيين قوى .. اه ليه  :BRAWA: 
مافيش بوكيه ورد .. لا ليه  :Cool: 
ولا كلمة كويسة ؟ .. هريسة  :: 

اى خدمة يافندم انت تؤمر  :BRAWA: 
الف سلامة عليك استاذ رضا
اجازة ساعتين .. يالاااااااااااااااا ان شالله ما حد حوش  :: 
نورتنا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هاى 
> عاملين ايه ومن شاطى النخيل ننقل لكم ان الحج ادهم 
> 
> فى اجازة من يوم 8/8/2008 الى 15/8/2008
> 
> علشان رايح اصيف 
> واللى عنده اعتراض يفرجنى 
> ماعدا بنت شهريار 
> دى غالية علينا قوى 
> ...


ومن بيت شهريار ننقل لكم الرد على ادهم فى شاطىء النخيل
اجازة سعيدة ان شاء الله يا ادهم
بس خلى بالك طلب الاجازة بتاعك اترفض  :: 
وبنت شهريار القوية المفترية بتقول ان مفيش رشوة وصلتها يبقى ازاى هتوافق على الاجازة  :Cool: 
متنساش شوية رمل ولا ميا من البحر وانت جاى بقى
وانا هتوسطلك عند بنت ابوها
اجازة سعيدة
 :f2: 




> *
> احم  احم   احم       
> 
> 
> يا رب يا ساتـــــــــــر 
> 
> 
> دستووووووور يا اهل الدفتر 
> 
> ...


مين بيخبببببببببببببببببببط  :Cool: 
اتفضضضضضضضضضضل امضى  :Baby: 
نورت العسل المر




> *واوى واوى واوى واوى
>  
> انا جيت 
> طبعا طبعا
> نورت البيت
> 
> ها ايه الاخبار الامن مستتب ولا فيه مشاكل 
> على فكرة يا استاذ ايمن حضرتك قلتلى اشغل بنت شهريا 
> علبال ما حضرتك تلم الغله
> ...


واوى واوى واوى
ادى جزاة اللى يلعب مع غيرى يا استاذ ايمن
امانى باعتك من اول غلة  :: 
نورتى ياقمراية
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

رضا لابي..ألف سلامة على حضرتك ...

حضرررررررررررت ياماما أهو هاتي خمسة جنيه بقى...

...


ايه يازوزو دااااااااااااا 
هو اللى بعملة فى الناس هيطلع عليا ولا إيه !! 
الإمضا بخمسة جنية والحسابة بتحسب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عيب يابنت
نتكلم فى الفلوس بعدين على انفراااااااااااااد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تمام يا فندم 
> 
> برغوتة وصلت 
> 
> مفيش كوباية شاى


برغوتة عندنا
يارمرحبا يامرحبا
مفيش شاى ينفع كابتشينو  :Icecream: 

نورتى ياجميلة
 :f2:

----------


## فاضي فاضي‎

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

كيف الجميع*

----------


## برغوتة

مساء الفل يا بنت شهريار
خلاص الكابشتينو عليكى والشاى عليا 


وبراد شاى عمايل ايديا لكل اللى هايدى التمام

----------


## فاضي فاضي‎

لو سمحت عاوز أعمل صفحه تجارب خاصه بيه 

بس مش عارف فين القسم المناسب ليها

ممكن حد يساعدني خصوصاً أني مش لاقي قسم الشكاوي عشان أطرح فيه تساؤلاتي

وجزاكم الله خيراً مقدماً

دمتم بخير

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

انا مزنوق فى سبعة جنيه ونص ..

جيت هنا أشوف حد يسلفنى ؟؟

بس الظاهر مافيش حد موجود !!

طب السلام عليكم 

ممكن أبقى أجى وقت تانى بقى 

والله ما انتوا قايمين ...

----------


## ندى الايام

لقد اتيت ومعايا دفتر الشيكات بتاعى
واللى عاوز فلوس فكه يقف على يمينى واللى عاوز صحيح يقف على شمالى
واللى هيطلع جدع ويسلفنى 10 تلاف جنية لزوم الفرح والتشطيبات يجى يقعد على راسى  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> لقد اتيت ومعايا دفتر الشيكات بتاعى
> واللى عاوز فلوس فكه يقف على يمينى واللى عاوز صحيح يقف على شمالى
> واللى هيطلع جدع ويسلفنى 10 تلاف جنية لزوم الفرح والتشطيبات يجى يقعد على راسى  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شيكات ايه ياختى ؟؟؟

دا إحنا لسة مش عارفين نحدد مصادر الشحاتة اللى هنشحتلك منها عشان نجيبلك حق دستة الجاتوه اللى هيتفرج عليها المعازيم فى الفرح  ::p: 

ال دفتر شيكات ال 


إلا هو إنتى اشتريتى طقم الحلل والسكاكين ولا لسة  ::xx::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضي فاضي‎
					

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

كيف الجميع 


اهلا بيك فاضى فاضى
منور الدفتر يافاضى







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة برغوتة
					

مساء الفل يا بنت شهريار
خلاص الكابشتينو عليكى والشاى عليا 


وبراد شاى عمايل ايديا لكل اللى هايدى التمام 



يا سلام يابرغوتة
والله ماتتعبى نفسك
حد يجيب لنا بيتيفور مع الشاى بقى 
نورتى ياقمراية
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					

انا مزنوق فى سبعة جنيه ونص ..

جيت هنا أشوف حد يسلفنى ؟؟

بس الظاهر مافيش حد موجود !!

طب السلام عليكم 

ممكن أبقى أجى وقت تانى بقى 

والله ما انتوا قايمين ... 


سلف .. بتقول ايه حضرتك !!
لا محدش هنااااااااااااااااا
وعليكم السلام
متجيش تانى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ندى الايام
					

لقد اتيت ومعايا دفتر الشيكات بتاعى
واللى عاوز فلوس فكه يقف على يمينى واللى عاوز صحيح يقف على شمالى
واللى هيطلع جدع ويسلفنى 10 تلاف جنية لزوم الفرح والتشطيبات يجى يقعد على راسى  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ياشيكاااااااااااااااتك يادودو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
هتتجوزى سلف يابت 
والله يادودواعتقد محدش هيعبر سيادتك
انا شايفة زحمة فى النص 
مفيش حد فوق خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
يارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب تنزل على دماغك عشرة الاف جنية يا اوختشى
نفرح بيكى قريب ان شاء الله
واللى يعطيكى يفلس بعدها وميلاقيش يعطى اهلاوى السبعة جنية ونص*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> واللى يعطيكى يفلس بعدها وميلاقيش يعطى اهلاوى السبعة جنية ونص


عادى استلف منه سبعة جنيه بس  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					




شيكات ايه ياختى ؟؟؟

دا إحنا لسة مش عارفين نحدد مصادر الشحاتة اللى هنشحتلك منها عشان نجيبلك حق دستة الجاتوه اللى هيتفرج عليها المعازيم فى الفرح 

ال دفتر شيكات ال 


إلا هو إنتى اشتريتى طقم الحلل والسكاكين ولا لسة 


دل حلل ستانلس وتيفال وعلى يددددددددددددددددددددددددى
سكاكين وسواطير واكياس كمان 
دول علشان اللى هيجيب الجاتوة الناس تتفرح عليه 
وبعدين احنا مالنا ومال مصدر الشحاتة
دى حاجه تخصك انت 
اشحت براحتك المهم الهدية توصل هههههههههههههههههههه
حد يشوف لاهلاوى 2 جنية ونص
علشان يروح بيهم*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> حد يشوف لاهلاوى 2 جنية ونص علشان يروح بيهم



ما قولنا سبعة جنيه حضرتك  ::p: 

ايه البخخخخخخخخخخخخخخل والشحححححححح اللى انتى فيه ده  ::p:

----------


## nariman

:Girl (14): 


 :Girl (14): 


 :Girl (14): 



*وحشتونى*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

ولكم باك يا ناريمان

اللوجو اللى انتى حاطاه ده محسسنى إنك عاوزة تقولى بخخخخخ مش عارف ليه  :: 

نورتينا يا غالية >>> إلا هو إنتى كنتى غايبة زيى ولا ايه ؟؟؟ 

يلا بسرعة خدى مكانك عشان هنقسم السبعة جنيه اللى جاين بالعدل أنا هاخد سبعة جنيه وانتى تاخدى الباقى 

يلا اى خدمة بس  ::p: 

ونورتى مكانك ومطرحك يا ناريمان 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من حضورك

أخوكِ أهلاوى 

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> *وحشتونى*


 :l:  ......ناريمان...... :l:  ايه المفأجأت دى....... :Icecream: 
 :Bye:  موجودة...... :f:

----------


## nariman

*أهلاوى ازيك يا فندم*

[QUOTE*]ولكم باك يا ناريمان

اللوجو اللى انتى حاطاه ده محسسنى إنك عاوزة تقولى بخخخخخ مش عارف ليه  [/*QUOTE]

*ثانك يو ..فعلا احساسك فى محله أنا بقول بخخخخخ* 

[QUOTE*] نورتينا يا غالية >>> إلا هو إنتى كنتى غايبة زيى ولا ايه ؟؟؟ [/*QUOTE]

*ده نورك والله انت اللى غيبتك طولت علينا انا بغيب 24 ساعه بس*

[QUOTE*] يلا بسرعة خدى مكانك عشان هنقسم السبعة جنيه اللى جاين بالعدل أنا هاخد سبعة جنيه وانتى تاخدى الباقى 
[/*QUOTE]

*يا سيدى انا مسامحه بس ابقى خلينى اخد جنبهم صوره* 
*ده لو قبضتهم حضرتك أصلا* 

[QUOTE*] ونورتى مكانك ومطرحك يا ناريمان 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من حضورك[/*QUOTE]

*ربنا يخليك يا أهلاوى*
*كلك ذوق*
 :f:

----------


## nariman

> ......ناريمان...... ايه المفأجأت دى.......
>  موجودة......


*شفتى المفاجات بتاعتى* 
*يارب ماتكونى اتخضيتى*

----------


## نوسة

*نوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــة* 

*وحشتونى كتيييييير*

----------


## العسل المر

صباح الخير 

ادينى مضيت ..  وربنا ع الظالم والمفترى والبلطجى  - هاااااااااا - البلطجى !! 

مفيش اى واجب نزل على فكرة .

----------


## ناصرالصديق

سجلت حضورى 
ومستنى فطورى .......................!

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

 










وحشتونى


وحشتينا اكتر ناريمان 
نورتينا حبيبتى 
ونورتى دفترك*

----------


## احزان

احزان اول يوم لها بالمنتدى

وسجلت حضورى فوراً

شكراً لكِ

بنت شهريار

موضوع رائع

ولذيذ

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

الاول  حساب حضرتك اضاف عليه التبرع (حلوة كلمة التبرع دى) 

مش رشوة تانى حاجة علشان خاطرى انا جاعان وعايز اكل !!!!

واهلا بيكى اخت احزان ولكن التوقيع بتاعك قاسى شوية ؟؟!!

انا اهووووووووووه
اهوووووووووووووه
اهووووه

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					

ولكم باك يا ناريمان

اللوجو اللى انتى حاطاه ده محسسنى إنك عاوزة تقولى بخخخخخ مش عارف ليه 

نورتينا يا غالية >>> إلا هو إنتى كنتى غايبة زيى ولا ايه ؟؟؟ 

يلا بسرعة خدى مكانك عشان هنقسم السبعة جنيه اللى جاين بالعدل أنا هاخد سبعة جنيه وانتى تاخدى الباقى 

يلا اى خدمة بس 

ونورتى مكانك ومطرحك يا ناريمان 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من حضورك

أخوكِ أهلاوى 




كمان شوية وتستلف منها خمسة جنية حق ترحيب 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

 ......ناريمان...... ايه المفأجأت دى.......
 موجودة......


نورتى سوما 

*

----------


## Amira

* مش هامضي* 

**

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نوسة
					

نوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

وحشتونى كتيييييير


ياهلاااااااااااااااااااا بالغايبين
نورتينا ووحشتينا نوسة

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

صباح الخير 

ادينى مضيت ..  وربنا ع الظالم والمفترى والبلطجى  - هاااااااااا - البلطجى !! 

مفيش اى واجب نزل على فكرة .


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
الواجب فى الكراسة حضرتك 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

سجلت حضورى 
ومستنى فطورى .......................!


فطرووووووووووووة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احزان
					

احزان اول يوم لها بالمنتدى

وسجلت حضورى فوراً

شكراً لكِ

بنت شهريار

موضوع رائع

ولذيذ


نورتينا غاليتى احزان
اسعدنا مرورك وتواجدك معنا
ودفتر سعيييييييييييييييد ان شاء الله
وربنا يوعدك وتقبضى 
بس قولى يارب 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحب المفقود بقلوبنا
					

الاول  حساب حضرتك اضاف عليه التبرع (حلوة كلمة التبرع دى) 

مش رشوة تانى حاجة علشان خاطرى انا جاعان وعايز اكل !!!!

واهلا بيكى اخت احزان ولكن التوقيع بتاعك قاسى شوية ؟؟!!

انا اهووووووووووه
اهوووووووووووووه
اهووووه


تم قبول التبرعااااااااااااااااااااات 
متشكرين خالص خالص يا اخ ادهم
جزاك الله كل الخير والبركة
متنساش تبرعات الشهر الجاى 
ادهم حضررررررررررررررررر وانا شاهد مشافش حاجه 

نورتوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

 مش هامضي 





هاتوهاااااااااااااااااااااااا

مضوهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أميرة حضررررررررررررررررت
*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حضرت..................  وفطرت الحمد لله

----------


## العسل المر

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
> الواجب فى الكراسة حضرتك


يعنى مفيش اى حاجة ف رغيف يعنى !!!!

----------


## reda laby

:f2: 
هو ما فيش غير الإمضا اللى تربطنا ببعض ؟
ماكنتش أعرف إن الروتين متأصل فى المشرف بتاعنا 
ولا الألف ليلة خلوه يقسى علينا ولا يخليش قلمه يحن ؟؟
أنا كنت تعبان شوية ولا فيه واحد سأل 
وقال فين صاحبنا 
على العموم 
أنا ماشى 
وزعلان :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

أستاذ رضا لابي..
معقولة تزعل مننا ياأفندم ؟؟..ألف سلامة على حضرتك  :f2: ...
بكرا لما تتعود على هنا مش حتقدر تمشي ولا حتى تزعل _إسأل مجرب_ ::$: ...
أهلاً بكَ دوماً ...



أنا حضررررررررررت ياعبير أهو سايبة ماما وبابا وجاية أمضي على الله يطمر  :: ...

 :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## العسل المر

*طا تطاااااااا تطااااااااااااااا   طا تطااااااااا تطااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

درن درن درن كش  .. .. درن درن درن  كش !!!       


صباحكم فل ان شاء الله   
  
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*صباح الخير 

ناصر الصديق .. الأكل دا لازم يمر علينا الاول قبل ما يتوزع 

العسل المر .. متزعلش ، خدلك يومين خصم فى طبق

رضا لابى .. الف سلامة يا فندم .. عندك تأخير ساعتين .. التوقيع توقيع 

زهراااااااااااااااااء .. مش هيطمر طبعا اطمنى  ، حمدلله على سلامة ماما وبابا
منتظرين الهدايا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *طا تطاااااااا تطااااااااااااااا   طا تطااااااااا تطااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> درن درن درن كش  .. .. درن درن درن  كش !!!       
> 
> 
> صباحكم فل ان شاء الله   
>   
> *


*
 صباح الدوشة*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*


حـــــــضـــــــــرت

*

----------


## Amira

*صباح كاس العالم يا عبير * 
*من امام محل عصير القصب في الكوربة 
المهم الراجل يقولي .. ممنوع الاقتراب و التصوير  
*
**

----------


## احزان

حضرت غاليتى

ونفسى أشرب قهوه وممنوعه أعمل ايه

بس مش عارفه انا قبضى امته

هههههههههههههههههه

صباح الورود والازهار كلها

بنت شهريار

----------


## العسل المر

> *
>  صباح الدوشة*





*

كل يوم من دااااااااا   .. وهـــــــــــع مين هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


مع الدفتر .. ..  لية تفطر ف بيتك لما ممكن تفطر معاهم !! ( مع العصابة يعنى )  *

----------


## زهــــراء

صباحو شقاااااااااوة ياماما ...

يلا يلا يلا وين الراتب ولا إنتي بتسكتيني بس  :3: ...
ماعلينااااااااا قاعدة هنا وفي أول الطابور اللي ياخد مكاني هياخد تقييم من نوع آخر  :Girl (13): ...

يلا تعالي من الحسابات بسرعة شوية كمان وأسيح كالعادة  :: ...


حضررررررررررررت...

 :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## العسل المر

> ماعلينااااااااا قاعدة هنا وفي أول الطابور اللي ياخد مكاني هياخد تقييم من نوع آخر ...


*القوى فى الاقوى منه  

خلينى وراكى بقا يا زهراء ( والامر لله ) مع انى كنت راشق ف اول الطابور*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حضرت يافندم

وصيفنا خلاص والاجازه خلصت بتاعة المصلحه

ورجعنا علشان خاطر بشكاتب المصلحه الكبير

ومنتظره الحوافز والبدلات علشان فلسنا على البلجات



تمنياتى بيوم سعيد على كل المصلحه*

----------


## nariman

*تسجيل حضور ....*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

دا لوني الطبيعي... مش اسمرار من البحر وانا مش أيمن رشدي متخفي...

أنا "بومبا نا-هي-هي بومبا" من أدغال أكلة لحوم البشر والماوماو والموز المخلل.

حد بيسأل عن أستاذ أيمن ولاّ حاجة؟

----------


## reda laby

أخيراً جيت حبيب قلبى 
 :160: 
حمد الله ع السلامة 
وبلاش الغياب الطويل ده تانى 
سامع 
إتفضل  :Tea:

----------


## reda laby

من تشريفى بحبيبى 
الأستاذ 
أيمن رشدى 
 :Welcome14: 
نسيت أمضى حضور 
معلش 
 :Chirolp Krackl:   :Chirolp Krackl: 
الحب يعمل أكتر من كده

----------


## العسل المر

*طت تتطاااااااا تطااااااااااا        .. ..    طت تتطا تطاااااااااا     ( توب اسكور !! )




( صــــــــباح الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير ) 

ولا تزال الدوشة مستمرة .. .. !!  

حمدالله ع السلامة يا ا/ايمن  .. ،

يلة بقا ادونا الرواتب .. انا اللى بعد زهراء .. يلة بسرعة    مزنوق ف كارت شحن .*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أخيراً جيت حبيب قلبى 
> 
> حمد الله ع السلامة 
> وبلاش الغياب الطويل ده تانى 
> سامع 
> إتفضل





> *طت تتطاااااااا تطااااااااااا        .. ..    طت تتطا تطاااااااااا     ( توب اسكور !! ) 
> ( صــــــــباح الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير ) ولا تزال الدوشة مستمرة .. .. !!  
> حمدالله ع السلامة يا ا/ايمن  .. ،
> يلة بقا ادونا الرواتب .. انا اللى بعد زهراء .. يلة بسرعة    مزنوق ف كارت شحن .*


السلام عليكم

يا جمالكوا...

قاعدين ترحبوا بي هنا، وبنت شهريار بتهدد ببيع عندليبياتي في مزاد الكهنة أو تحويلها أنقاض؟

واما العندليبيات تضيع... أصيع انا بقى ولاّ إيه؟

روحد يا جدع انت وهو احفروا على باب العندليبيات خندق ولاّ ابنوا ساتر ترابي ولاّ ازرعوها حقل ألغام...

العندليبيات في خطررررررررر.

----------


## نوسة

* نوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــة*

----------


## احزان

صباح الورد 

أنا جيت ومضيت

----------


## العسل المر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا جمالكوا...
> 
> قاعدين ترحبوا بي هنا، وبنت شهريار بتهدد ببيع عندليبياتي في مزاد الكهنة أو تحويلها أنقاض؟
> 
> واما العندليبيات تضيع... أصيع انا بقى ولاّ إيه؟
> 
> روحد يا جدع انت وهو احفروا على باب العندليبيات خندق ولاّ ابنوا ساتر ترابي ولاّ ازرعوها حقل ألغام...
> ...


*لا لا لا 
قول كلام غير دة 
لا لا لا 
احنا وراك يا عمدة 


من كل مكان هنيجى ونفادى العندليب 
دا عم الكل يختى - دا الاهل والحبيب 


فرمان وجه اوانه 
بالله عليكى هس !! خلاص مسمعش حس*

----------


## nariman

*nariman3230*

----------


## pussycat

يا هلا بيكوا 
وحشتونى والله

معلش يابيرو بقى على الغياب

ربنا مايعطلك نت ابدا

ولا يهنجلك جهاز

منورنا يا أستاذ أيمن والله

الدفتر من غيرك مالوش طعم


سلاااااااااااااااااااااام



يووووووووووو



كن هنسى

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررت


أعووووووووووعاااااااااااااا

----------


## ندى الايام

لقد اتيت
وهطلب واحد نسكافية اشربه 
على ما تصحى من نومك ياللى فى بالى

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 


ونحب نصبح ونمسى على احلى منتدى بالشرق الاوسط 

زى مابيقولوا فى الاخبار 


كل المنتدى صباح الفل والجمال والياسمين


وصباح كل حاجة حلوة 


وصباح اللى بتغنى ووردة برضه

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

صباح كاس العالم يا عبير  
من امام محل عصير القصب في الكوربة 
المهم الراجل يقولي .. ممنوع الاقتراب و التصوير  




مطلوب القبض على اميرة بتهمة تصوير مناطق قصبية 
وتم الاتفاق مع صاحب محل عصير القصب
الحصول على كوباية كاس العالم لكل من ساهم فى القبض على المتهمة 
شوفيلك  كوباية استخبى فيها بقى يا اوختشى 
نحن فدا العالم وكاسة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احزان
					

حضرت غاليتى

ونفسى أشرب قهوه وممنوعه أعمل ايه

بس مش عارفه انا قبضى امته

هههههههههههههههههه

صباح الورود والازهار كلها

بنت شهريار


نورتى عزيزتى احزان
بلاش تتكلمى فى السياسة والمرتبات علشان منزعلش مع بعضينا 
نورتشششششششششششى 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					



كل يوم من دااااااااا   .. وهـــــــــــع مين هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


مع الدفتر .. ..  لية تفطر ف بيتك لما ممكن تفطر معاهم !! ( مع العصابة يعنى )   


اقبضوا عليه 
صح كلامك .. ليه تفطر فى بيتك لما ممكن تفطر فى اى مطعم يقابلك 
صباح الخير
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

صباحو شقاااااااااوة ياماما ...

يلا يلا يلا وين الراتب ولا إنتي بتسكتيني بس ...
ماعلينااااااااا قاعدة هنا وفي أول الطابور اللي ياخد مكاني هياخد تقييم من نوع آخر ...

يلا تعالي من الحسابات بسرعة شوية كمان وأسيح كالعادة ...


حضررررررررررررت...

...


صباحووووووو فل يا بنوتى 
يلا يلا على المطبخ بلاش كلام فارغ
بلا مرتبات بلا حوافز
دا كلام جر رجل على الدفتر يا زوزو 
اتعلموها بقى 
وحشتينى يابنت 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

القوى فى الاقوى منه  

خلينى وراكى بقا يا زهراء ( والامر لله ) مع انى كنت راشق ف اول الطابور


والمفترررررررررررى فيه المفترى اكتر منه 
زوزو اول وتانى وتالت الصف
امال يعنى بقيت العوصابة هتقف فين 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					

حضرت يافندم

وصيفنا خلاص والاجازه خلصت بتاعة المصلحه

ورجعنا علشان خاطر بشكاتب المصلحه الكبير

ومنتظره الحوافز والبدلات علشان فلسنا على البلجات



تمنياتى بيوم سعيد على كل المصلحه


حمدلله على السلامة مملكة الحب
نورتى الدفتر
اجازة سعيدة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

تسجيل حضور ....


نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتى 
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

دا لوني الطبيعي... مش اسمرار من البحر وانا مش أيمن رشدي متخفي...

أنا "بومبا نا-هي-هي بومبا" من أدغال أكلة لحوم البشر والماوماو والموز المخلل.

حد بيسأل عن أستاذ أيمن ولاّ حاجة؟


صباح الخير 
احنا عندنا ضيوف يا جماعه !!
عضو جديد !!
حضرتك مين ياسيد !!!
مين !!
بتقولى مين 
استاذ مين !!
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ااخ بومباااااااااااااااااااا
السلام امانة لاستاذ ايمن يا بومبا 

الف حمدلله على السلام يا فنددددددددددددددددددددم
نورت الدفتر ومونتى كله 
اسكندرية قفلت على فكرة
مفيش سفر تانى 
والاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ان ان ان تشششششششششششششششششششششششش
 العــنـــــدليــبـــــيات 
ماليششششششششش دعووووووووووووووة
نورت والدى العزيز

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا لابى
					

من تشريفى بحبيبى 
الأستاذ 
أيمن رشدى 

نسيت أمضى حضور 
معلش 
 
الحب يعمل أكتر من كده


ولا يهمك يافندم
اسعدتنا بحضورك 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

طت تتطاااااااا تطااااااااااا        .. ..    طت تتطا تطاااااااااا     ( توب اسكور !! )




( صــــــــباح الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير ) 

ولا تزال الدوشة مستمرة .. .. !!  

حمدالله ع السلامة يا ا/ايمن  .. ،

يلة بقا ادونا الرواتب .. انا اللى بعد زهراء .. يلة بسرعة    مزنوق ف كارت شحن .


طا طا طا طاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
GAME OVER
   






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

يا جمالكوا...

قاعدين ترحبوا بي هنا، وبنت شهريار بتهدد ببيع عندليبياتي في مزاد الكهنة أو تحويلها أنقاض؟

واما العندليبيات تضيع... أصيع انا بقى ولاّ إيه؟

روحد يا جدع انت وهو احفروا على باب العندليبيات خندق ولاّ ابنوا ساتر ترابي ولاّ ازرعوها حقل ألغام...

العندليبيات في خطررررررررر.


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
دونيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اى حد هيتحررررررررك من الدفتر مش هيحصل كووووووووووووووووويس 
اى حد هاروح العندليبيات هلاقيييييييييييييييييييييه
انا غير مسئوووووووووووووولة عن خسائر الارواح 
وقد اعذر من بعذر هيه بقى 
منوررررررررررررررررررر يا عندليبنا 
*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

يا هلالالا ممكن أسجل حضورى بينكم 

وحمد لله على السلامة أخى الحبيب ايمن رشدى 

سعدت وتشرفت بمقابلتك وسلام خاص منى كله تقدير واحترام لأخى د / يسرى 

ياريت تقنعه يشارك معنا ولو بكلمة واحدة كل يوم ... وأعتقد انك ممكن تقدر تقنعه 

انى أحبك فى الله 

دمت بكل خير وسعادة

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نوسة
					

 نوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــة


نوررررررررررررررررررررررررتى ياقمر 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احزان
					




صباح الورد 

أنا جيت ومضيت


صباح الياسمين 
نورتى احزان 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

لا لا لا 
قول كلام غير دة 
لا لا لا 
احنا وراك يا عمدة 


من كل مكان هنيجى ونفادى العندليب 
دا عم الكل يختى - دا الاهل والحبيب 


فرمان وجه اوانه 
بالله عليكى هس !! خلاص مسمعش حس 


مش عارفه هو حد هنا !!
مش سامعه صوت ليه يا جماعه 
كانوا بيقولوا حد بيقول مسمعش حس
بس اول ماجيت مش عارفه راحوا فين 
نوررررررررررت يافندم 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

nariman3230


صباح الفل ناريمان
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					


يا هلا بيكوا 
وحشتونى والله

معلش يابيرو بقى على الغياب

ربنا مايعطلك نت ابدا

ولا يهنجلك جهاز

منورنا يا أستاذ أيمن والله

الدفتر من غيرك مالوش طعم


سلاااااااااااااااااااااام



يووووووووووو



كن هنسى

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررت


أعووووووووووعاااااااااااااا


اعوعاااااااااااااااااااا
نورتى بوسى






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ندى الايام
					

لقد اتيت
وهطلب واحد نسكافية اشربه 
على ما تصحى من نومك ياللى فى بالى


ياصبح الخير ياللى معاناااااااااا
انا صاحية اهو من الساعه 8
عقبال ما تصحى ياللى فى بااااااااااااااااااااالى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحب المفقود بقلوبنا
					

السلام عليكم 


ونحب نصبح ونمسى على احلى منتدى بالشرق الاوسط 

زى مابيقولوا فى الاخبار 


كل المنتدى صباح الفل والجمال والياسمين


وصباح كل حاجة حلوة 


وصباح اللى بتغنى ووردة برضه


صبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح النور بكل الاشكال
نورت ادهم*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أشرف المجاهد
					



يا هلالالا ممكن أسجل حضورى بينكم 

وحمد لله على السلامة أخى الحبيب ايمن رشدى 

سعدت وتشرفت بمقابلتك وسلام خاص منى كله تقدير واحترام لأخى د / يسرى 

ياريت تقنعه يشارك معنا ولو بكلمة واحدة كل يوم ... وأعتقد انك ممكن تقدر تقنعه 

انى أحبك فى الله 

دمت بكل خير وسعادة 





اهلااااااااااااا استاذ اشرف
نورت الدفتر يافندم
كدا هنضطررررررررر نعطى استاذ ايمن علاوة 
بس لما نقبض بقى ان شاء الله 
نورت اخى الفاضل
واسعدنا مرورك العاطر معنا
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*

صباااااااااح الخيررررررررررررررررررررر

يا أهل الدفتر الكراااااااااااااام

كما عودنااااااااااااااااااكم دائما 

بإنتظام وترتيب وتنظيم دائم

بمواعيد ثابتتتتتتتتتتتتتتة واللى هيقول غير كدا مش هيحصل كويس

تم حضور المرتبات من خزينة على بابا الى خزينة الدفتر

مباشررررررررررررررررةً

يالا الطابوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

هنلعب كوتشينة 



ايه يا جماعة !!
مستعجلين ولا حاجه !!

طيب حاضر 



لا مستعجلين شيلوا قططكم
ماهو يا نقبض الموظفين يا القطط
وانا ارشح القطط بصراحة 

بس خلاص مش عاوزين ضحك واحنا بنهزر



هيكفوا دول !!

طيب خلاش بلاش دوشة



بلااااااااااااااااااااااش



يوووووووووووووووة



طيب روحوا شيلوا بقى




تعبببببببببببببببببببت من الفلوس 

نشرب حاجه بقى ونفطر




لا مش دا 





على ما افطر حد يوصل دول البيت لو سمحتم 



بالمرة بقى دول كمان
كل كيس ايريال عليه اسم صاحبة
ايريال مش اومو 



متشكرررررررررررررررررررين

يالا كل واحد اوعوا يقع وهو شايل مرتبة




أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأى خدددددددددددددددددددمة

اسعدنى تواجدى معكم


*

----------


## Amira

*علمناكو الشحاتة يا هانم* 

*سبقتونا علي الدفتر * 

*أنا عايزة نصيبي ... و فيها لا أخفيها حضرتك *

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أولا أشكر كل الأخوة والأخوات المتفضلين بالسؤال عني ومجاملتي بالعودة...

وأحب أقول لكم... الفلوس دي مضروبة... مكتوب عليها بالانزليجي...

مش عاوزين فلوس "مونوبولي" يا هانم...

عاوزين فلوس "بنك السعادة"... أو "بنك الحظ" مش حاندقق.

----------


## العسل المر

*عايزين فلووووووووووووووووسنا 

كوســــــــــــــــــــــــــة   كوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

عايزين فلوسنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

هيهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





الفلوس جت وهااطلع المصيف معاى فلوس 



بيبببببييب


انا جيت وماشى على طول

----------


## pussycat

إيه اللى بيحصل ده

إيه اللى أنا شايفه ده

إيه الحلاوه دى

إيه الفلوس دى


أخيرا هنقبض

لأ ... مش معقول


لو سمحتى ياعبير أقبض الأول علشان أنا ورايا مصيف وعايزه ألحق أخد الفلوس وأصيف

معلش ياجماعه وسعوا شويه كده

أعووووعااااااااااا



حضررررررررررررررت

وقبضت هييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

انا جهزت المايوه والعوامة والجردل والشوكة وكريم الجلد ونظارة الشمس البلاستيك ام ربع جنيه...

ناقص إيه تاني؟

آه... ناقص اسيب خبر اني مش رايح العجمي ولا حاجة...

واقرا المعوذتين... واتكل على الله.


اللي يسأل عني... أنا في صحراء "كلهاري".

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

استاذ ايمن صباح الخير والحب 

عامل ايه وكمان انت جاى اسكندرية لازم علشان تنورها والقبض 


القبض 


الكلمة دى الواحد نساها 



والله ياجماعة ماتيجوا اتفضلوا



معاى بالساحل 



الاسبوع القادم  

ايه رايك 



وعبير قبلكم كلكم علشان هى اللى هاتكيش على الموضوع كله





صباح الخير

----------


## عربية ولكن !

انا هنا وكلي حضور 

في حضرة الغالية (ام الدنيا)

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

ايه يا جماعة ده أنا جيت على سمع خير كده 

بيقولوا بعد سنوات من وجودى فى هذا المنتدى الجميل فى قبض فلوووووووس

مش عارف أشكرك ازاى يا عبير أصيلة والله وكللك ذوق وياريت تخللى بالك معايا شويتين 

أصل كل اللى وقفوا فى الصف قبلى دول أكيد لهم الحق بس يعنى أنا مشغول فى القاعة العامة ومش معقول أفضل واقف 

كده واسيب شغلى طبعا ده ما يرضيكى ابدا ولا يرضى كل اللى واقفين فى الطابور 

مش كوسه ولا حاجة يا جماعة بس الظروووف بقى وياريت يكون القبض باليووورو لأن الدولار فى النااازل دلوقتى 

 طبعا ده بعد اذن ،، أ/ أميرة ** أ / أيمن ** أ / العسل المر ** أ / الحب المفقود ** 

أ / بوسى كات ** أ / عربية ولكن **********

برضه الاستئذان واجب واشكركم من كل قلبى 

اروح اجيب شنطة كبيرة علشان الفلوس ما تقع منى ،،

اذكرووووا الله بقى يا جماعة 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## العسل المر

*انتباااااااااااااااااااه يا معلمين  * 

*زمن الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  !!  انتهى خلاااااااااااااااااااااص* 
* 



صباحكم ورد   وايس كريم عشان الحر !! 


حضـــــــــــرنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم 

حضرت الحمد لله

----------


## pussycat

يا صباح الجمال على كل اللى هنا

بقى كده برده يا أستاذ أشرف  عايز تقبض قبلنا

طب نعمل إيه بس فى المصيف اللى مستنى ده

ده أحنا مصدقنا إننا خلاص هنقبض فلوس يورو بقى دولار 

إنشا الله ين يابانى المهم نقبض

بس يلا ولا يهمك نتنازل شويه ونستنى 

وإتفضل حضرتك أقبض

يلا أهو كله بثوابه والرزق على الله


منور ياأستاذ أيمن والله  والعجمى كله هينور بوجودك بس أبقى أفتكرنا بحاجه وأنت جاى

إنشا الله شوية رمل أهو حاجه والسلام


أنتى فين يا بيرررررررررررررررو


حضررررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

علمناكو الشحاتة يا هانم 

سبقتونا علي الدفتر  

أنا عايزة نصيبي ... و فيها لا أخفيها حضرتك  


اخفيها جنابك 
لما اشوف هتخفيها ازاى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

أولا أشكر كل الأخوة والأخوات المتفضلين بالسؤال عني ومجاملتي بالعودة...

وأحب أقول لكم... الفلوس دي مضروبة... مكتوب عليها بالانزليجي...

مش عاوزين فلوس "مونوبولي" يا هانم...

عاوزين فلوس "بنك السعادة"... أو "بنك الحظ" مش حاندقق.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
فلوس ايه اللى مضوربة يسيد ايمن 
مش عاوز بالدولار بلااااااااااااااااااش
اتفضل مرتبك







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

عايزين فلووووووووووووووووسنا 

كوســــــــــــــــــــــــــة   كوســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 

عايزين فلوسنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 




كوووووووووووووووووسة وبطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطس 
هنتغدى ولا ايه  !!






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحب المفقود بقلوبنا
					

هيهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





الفلوس جت وهااطلع المصيف معاى فلوس 



بيبببببييب


انا جيت وماشى على طول


نورت ادهم
مصيف سعيد ان شاء الله
متصرفش المرتب كله
دا احنا هناخدة تااااااااااااااااااااااانى 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					


إيه اللى بيحصل ده

إيه اللى أنا شايفه ده

إيه الحلاوه دى

إيه الفلوس دى


أخيرا هنقبض

لأ ... مش معقول


لو سمحتى ياعبير أقبض الأول علشان أنا ورايا مصيف وعايزه ألحق أخد الفلوس وأصيف

معلش ياجماعه وسعوا شويه كده

أعووووعااااااااااا



حضررررررررررررررت

وقبضت هييييييييييييييييييه


ايه الحلاوة دى
المطرب حكيم عندنا فى الدفتر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى الفلوس بتعمل العمايل اهى
يالا يا صوت الدفتر اقبضى وجهزى صوتك
بوسى قبضت اعوعااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

انا جهزت المايوه والعوامة والجردل والشوكة وكريم الجلد ونظارة الشمس البلاستيك ام ربع جنيه...

ناقص إيه تاني؟

آه... ناقص اسيب خبر اني مش رايح العجمي ولا حاجة...

واقرا المعوذتين... واتكل على الله.


اللي يسأل عني... أنا في صحراء "كلهاري".


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
صباح الخير يافندم
اقرا المعوذتين على ما نكون جهزنا
يا اعضاء مووووووووووووووووووووووووونتى
يالا هانروح العجممممممممممممممممممممى



احنا جاهزين يافندم
نتوكل على الله جميعاً مع حضرتك 
نرجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله كلنا معاك بردو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



أجازة سعيدة إن شاء الله*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عربية ولكن !
					

انا هنا وكلي حضور 

في حضرة الغالية (ام الدنيا)


ياهلا ومرحبا 
ضيفتنا العزيزة عربية ولكن
اسعدنا تواجدك وحضورك معنا
*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير....... :f:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حضووووووووور سريع 

واشكرك يا بوسى كات على ذوقك ولذلك اترك لكى مكانى لحد ما أروح أشوف شوية شغل 

ولو قبضتى أو سمعت عن فتح الشباك للقبض ادينى نص رنة لأنى بفتح بعد النص رنة 

وصحراء كلهارى ايه يا أستاذ ايمن .... خلي معااانا بقى واللى جاى بالنص ... ايه رأيك ؟؟؟

دمتم بخير وسعادة 

جزاك الله خيرا 

[frame="2 80"]ولا تنس ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله[/frame]


*

----------


## reda laby

صباح الخير
على حبايب قلبى 
أعضاء المنتدى ورواد القاعة 
النهاردة الجمعة 
عايز بعد الفطار أنزل البحر شوية 
تصدقوا رغم إنى إسكندرانى 
ماروحتش البحر خالص ؟
صدقونى 
ممكن الصيف يخلص وماكونش روحت البحر 
هو كده اللى فى إيدك ..  عينك مش عليه
ولا نفسك تشتهيه

أه صحيح 
مالقتش دفتر التوقيع 
أديكم شفتونى يعنى مضيت 
سلام

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


حضرت ..........................!

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

والله ياسلام حضرتك هاتقبض  اتفضل  بس دول هنا بياخدوا الفلوس تانى 



صباح الخير يا ا/ايمن 

انت زعلان منى ولا ايه


المهم 

صباح الفل 
على المنتدى كله 


لوحد عايز حاجة يقول

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
>  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> ايه يا جماعة ده أنا جيت على سمع خير كده 
> بيقولوا بعد سنوات من وجودى فى هذا المنتدى الجميل فى قبض فلوووووووس
> مش عارف أشكرك ازاى يا عبير أصيلة والله وكللك ذوق وياريت تخللى بالك معايا شويتين 
> أصل كل اللى وقفوا فى الصف قبلى دول أكيد لهم الحق بس يعنى أنا مشغول فى القاعة العامة ومش معقول أفضل واقف 
> كده واسيب شغلى طبعا ده ما يرضيكى ابدا ولا يرضى كل اللى واقفين فى الطابور 
> مش كوسه ولا حاجة يا جماعة بس الظروووف بقى وياريت يكون القبض باليووورو لأن الدولار فى النااازل دلوقتى 
>  طبعا ده بعد اذن ،، أ/ أميرة ** أ / أيمن ** أ / العسل المر ** أ / الحب المفقود ** 
> ...


قلبه أبيض قوي الجدع دا...

خد بالك يا كابتن... بنت شهريار محددة رقم للخصومات تروح بيه آخر النهار

واللي حيقبض الأول... حيتخصم منه أكتر.... اتفضل بقى.... تحب تقبض مرتين؟




> منور ياأستاذ أيمن والله  والعجمى كله هينور بوجودك بس أبقى أفتكرنا بحاجه وأنت جاى
> إنشا الله شوية رمل أهو حاجه والسلام


رمل العجمي بقلى بالشيء الفلاني بسبب هوجة البناء في الساحل الشمالي... آجيب لك حوتين وشمندورة تقضي بيهم وخلاص؟




> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> فلوس ايه اللى مضوربة يسيد ايمن 
> مش عاوز بالدولار بلااااااااااااااااااش
> اتفضل مرتبك
> 
> cool:*


طبعا الفلوس دي رخرى مضروبة... 

بقى معقول اخواننا الصعايدة يطبعوا فلوسهم على ورق زيهم زي العالم الخنافس؟

دا الشلن عندهم بيتحفر على بلاطة خرسانة 4 في 4... وبعدين يكسوه قيشاني تمويه ع الحرامية.




> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> صباح الخير يافندم
> اقرا المعوذتين على ما نكون جهزنا
> يا اعضاء مووووووووووووووووووووووووونتى
> يالا هانروح العجممممممممممممممممممممى
> احنا جاهزين يافندم
> نتوكل على الله جميعاً مع حضرتك 
> نرجع بالسلامة ان شاء الله كلنا معاك بردو 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أجازة سعيدة إن شاء الله*


إيه يا بنت شهيار دول كلهم... إنتي جايبة الصين الشعبية تصيف على حسابي؟

امال لو كنتي قبضتينا بجد كنتي عملتي إيه؟



> *
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حضووووووووور سريع 
> واشكرك يا بوسى كات على ذوقك ولذلك اترك لكى مكانى لحد ما أروح أشوف شوية شغل 
> ولو قبضتى أو سمعت عن فتح الشباك للقبض ادينى نص رنة لأنى بفتح بعد النص رنة 
> وصحراء كلهارى ايه يا أستاذ ايمن .... خلي معااانا بقى واللى جاى بالنص ... ايه رأيك ؟؟؟
> دمتم بخير وسعادة 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> [frame="2 80"]ولا تنس ذكر الله 
> ...


مش با قول لك انت طيب...

نص إيه يابني؟ دي بنت شهريااااااااااار...

بالمنطق الحسابي كدا... نص الصفر = صفر.... وكل شهر وانت ... طيب قوي.



> صباح الخير
> على حبايب قلبى 
> أعضاء المنتدى ورواد القاعة 
> النهاردة الجمعة 
> عايز بعد الفطار أنزل البحر شوية 
> تصدقوا رغم إنى إسكندرانى 
> ماروحتش البحر خالص ؟
> صدقونى 
> ممكن الصيف يخلص وماكونش روحت البحر 
> ...


وإيه يعني؟ ما انا أفريقي وعمري ما اصطدت ولا فيل!



> والله ياسلام حضرتك هاتقبض  اتفضل  بس دول هنا بياخدوا الفلوس تانى 
> صباح الخير يا ا/ايمن 
> انت زعلان منى ولا ايه
> المهم 
> صباح الفل 
> على المنتدى كله 
> لوحد عايز حاجة يقول


طبعا زعلان... مش عارف ليه... بس انت اللي فتحت السيرة... قلت ما اكسفكش.

حد يزعل منك يا سيد الناس!

نهارك عسل مصفي.

----------


## reda laby

*إلى البيطاشى البكباشى / أيمن رشدى* 
أعمل فيك إيه يا راجل إنت
أنا قلت أقول سبب يخلى الست الناظرة 
تخف شوية من الشدية 
ولعل قلبها يحن لما تعرف إنى إسكندرانى 
وما روحتش البحر
فتقوم مطنشة على التوقيع المتأخر
تيجى إنت تقول 


> وإيه يعني؟ ما انا أفريقي وعمري ما اصطدت ولا فيل!


أهيه باعتالى إنذار ع التاخير 
وتم خصم يومين من الراتب
إنبسطت كده
خليك إنت فى المصيف 
وسيبنا للروتين والأوامر
سلام بقى 
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## زهــــراء

لقد أتييييييييييييت ياماما ...

أنا شايفة إنك جايبة دوراراااااات معاكِ ...
هاتي عشرين دولار طيب أشحن بيهم علشان أكلمك :: ...
اهو توقيعي موجوووووووود وإسمي موجووووووووود
وعبد الموجود كمان موجووووود وين الهدية ::stpd:: ...

سايبة الدفتر يقلب يضرب ومزوغة فين ياهانم :Angry: ...
خذي شمي في هذولا على ماأرجع ...

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: ...

الله يمسيك بالخير ياأستاذ ليدر أينما كنت :2: ...
وأديني جيت أهو يابابا أيمن لي عندك خمسة جنيه على كده  :: ...

حضررررت وماحدا يكلمني اليوم علشان إتعملي توقيعييييييين جداد ومتظبطة :: ..
حطيت واحد وخبيت التاني عن العين ::p: ...


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير*

*ناريمان*

----------


## a_leader

احم احم احم







احم


ياهوووووووووووووووووووووووو


هو محدش هنا ولا ايه ؟؟

----------


## العسل المر

*حضوووووووووووور بس مش قد كدا - عشان مزاجى مش ولابد 

طم طم طم تش !! اى ازعاج والسلام*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *إلى البيطاشى البكباشى / أيمن رشدى* 
> [CENTER][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"][glow=66FFCC]أهيه باعتالى إنذار ع التاخير 
> وتم خصم يومين من الراتب
> إنبسطت كده
> خليك إنت فى المصيف 
> وسيبنا للروتين والأوامر
> سلام بقى 
> تصبحوا على خير


وانا مالي...؟

لا هو انت فاكر إن الإنذار والخصم دول بسببي؟

هههه معلش... أصلك جديد في المنطقة...

لا يابني... دا دول "صباح الخير" العادية خالص بتاعة بنت شهريار... هي كل يوم كدا مع الكل.

حلسب بس من وشها لما بتمسي... ولاّ لك قرايب يخدموك في مستشفى المبرة؟



> ...
> ...
> ...
> وأديني جيت أهو يابابا أيمن لي عندك خمسة جنيه على كده ...
> ......


ناعااااااااااممممممممم؟؟!!!!

هو انا لسه دفعت الخصومات اللي عليّ عشان أدفع لكوا حوافز حضور؟




> احم احم احم
> احم
> ياهوووووووووووووووووووووووو
> هو محدش هنا ولا ايه ؟؟


مين قال كدا يا ليدر؟

كل الناس هنا...

بس متحنطين من الصدمة... ماحدش مصدق نفسه من ساعة ما بنت شهريار دفعت المرتبات.

حاسب انت بقى من أضرار القبض والمرتبات المعدية.

----------


## ندى الايام

تسجيـــــــــل حضوررر
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى الايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام

----------


## العسل المر

لسة المزاج مش هوا - بس بردة تسجيل ازعاج وحضوووووووور 

بك طا طش - بك طا طش

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

خدي بالك يا بنت شهريار

مع إن الفلوس مضروبة بس الأوشاعة إننا قبضنا...

باقي القاعات ممكن تنق علينا أو يعملوا مظاهرات.

----------


## reda laby

كلام فى سركم 
صدق من سماها 
بنت شهريار
علم الوراثة واخد حقه معاها
مافيش توقيع إلا وتتأكد منه
عشان فى يوم حبيت أمضى للأستاذ أيمن وهو فى المصيف
لأنه بلغنى خوفه من عدم التوقيع 
مع إنه كان واخد اجازة مرضى
ده سر  وماحدش يقوله
أنا جى أمضى حضور 
( وإنصراف  عشان مش راجع  النهارده)
سلام بقى

----------


## زهــــراء

*مساء الخيراااااااااات عليكم جميعاً...
بما إن ماما بيرو مساااافرة كم يوم أجازة ,,طلبت مني أتابع الإمضات المبجلة ..
أمركم لله وهتستحملوني الكم يوم هذولا ..
ونفتتح المزاد طبعاً

ان ان ان تششششششششششش _مع الإعتذار لعبير_....








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ندى الايام
					
				
تسجيـــــــــل حضوررر
نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى الايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام


ياأهلاً ياأهلاً بعروسة العصابة منورة ياقمر ...
اوعي تستغلي اني ماسكة الدفتر اليومين دول وتزوغي لالالا ياحبيبتي الخصم هيبقى مضااااعف
نورتِ الدفتر ...
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

لسة المزاج مش هوا - بس بردة تسجيل ازعاج وحضوووووووور 

بك طا طش - بك طا طش


بك طاااا طششش؟؟
فيه حد بيسجل إزعاج هناااااا ولا ايييييييييه
أهلاً بيك العسل المر فوت علينا بكرة وتاخد الجايزة ...
...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					
				
السلام عليكم

خدي بالك يا بنت شهريار

مع إن الفلوس مضروبة بس الأوشاعة إننا قبضنا...

باقي القاعات ممكن تنق علينا أو يعملوا مظاهرات.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أهلاً أهلاً بابا أيمن ده إنت هيتخصم منك خصم يالهويييييييي ع اللي هيجرى لمرتبك في غياب بيرو...
ينقوا ولا يطلعوا مظاهرة احنا ماااااالنا في الاخر الفلوس رايحة في جيب ميييييييييين؟
نورت الدفتر يابابا ...
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا لابى
					
				
كلام فى سركم 
صدق من سماها 
بنت شهريار
علم الوراثة واخد حقه معاها
مافيش توقيع إلا وتتأكد منه
عشان فى يوم حبيت أمضى للأستاذ أيمن وهو فى المصيف
لأنه بلغنى خوفه من عدم التوقيع 
مع إنه كان واخد اجازة مرضى
ده سر وماحدش يقوله
أنا جى أمضى حضور 
( وإنصراف عشان مش راجع النهارده)
سلام بقى


أي نعمممممم حصل ..بنت شهريار واخدة الدكتوراه مني سخسيااااااا 
لازم تعرف حاجة مهمة جدا إن عبير دي هي أول من وضع أسس علم الوراثة 
ده "مندل" ذات نفسه تتلمذ على ايديها علشان بس تعرفوا قيمتها...
ومش محتاجة اقولك طبعاً إنه إتخصم منك يوم كاااااامل وهذا لإنتحالك شخصية أخرى وتزوير توقيع لمسؤول كبير في الدولة والدليل 
قالولووووووووووووووووووو
نورت ياأفندم ..
...



حـــــــــــــــضرت .....*

----------


## bedo_ic

يا هلا بيكم
اثبات وجود 
بيدوووووووووووووووو

----------


## العسل المر

طن طن طن كشششششششششش  طن .. تطن .. ..  طن  طن   .. .. ..    كشششششششششش
ترا ..  طك     ....    ترا تطك        .. ..    كش  ... كش    




> بك طاااا طششش؟؟
> فيه حد بيسجل إزعاج هناااااا ولا ايييييييييه
> أهلاً بيك العسل المر فوت علينا بكرة وتاخد الجايزة ...
> ...


زهراء ابعدى عن سكتى احسنلك - مع ان مفيش اماكن فاضية ف (داهية ) - بس هوديكى الفرع الجديد !!!! 

وكمان رافعالى كاس المركز التالت !!! 

امممممممممممممم   امممممممممممممم 

 بولوبيف مى !! هوديكى الفرع الجديد 

تسجيل حضور وتهديد !!! .. صباح الفل

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

إيه يا عسل يا مر دا؟

لا كدا تقوم الناس علينا...

الملافظ سعد... حد برضه يقول كدا للبنوتات اللطيفات؟

معاكش قنبلة يدوية؟

----------


## reda laby

بلغنى إن الأخت 
بنت شهريار
 :good: 
واخدة أجازة (ترجع بالسلامة )
فطرتوا ؟
أنا معايا كيس فول وكيس فلافل
على حزمة جرجير وكرفس وعيش فينو
تاكلوا معايا؟
بسرعة  قبل ما الخليفة ييجى
إيه ؟ مين ؟
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
الأخت زهراء
 :Robot: 
ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
دى طيبة بشكل
دى كويسة بشكل
دى لطيفة بشكل
أنا مش عايز أكل
 :PYTAJNIK: 
مضيت وووووو
بالهنا إنتوا 
سلام

----------


## العسل المر

*هوا دا الكلام يا عمهم !!!





			
				معاكش قنبلة يدوية؟
			
		

عايزين قنبلتين تلاتة كل يوم !! 
 هحط وحدة على باب الدفتر 
ووحدة ف جيب زهراء ووحدة اشيلها عشان لو زهراء شالت اللى ف جيبها احطلها دى ف جبها تانى !!! 

 بلطكـــــــــــــــــــــــــة ( بالكاف )*

----------


## زهــــراء

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bedo_ic
					
				
يا هلا بيكم
اثبات وجود 
بيدوووووووووووووووو


يامليون مرحبا يادكتور ..ليك زمااااان ماحدا عارف أخبارك ..
منور الدفتر إنت وبيدوووووو...
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

طن طن طن كشششششششششش  طن .. تطن .. ..  طن  طن   .. .. ..    كشششششششششش
ترا ..  طك     ....    ترا تطك        .. ..    كش  ... كش    
زهراء ابعدى عن سكتى احسنلك - مع ان مفيش اماكن فاضية ف (داهية ) - بس هوديكى الفرع الجديد !!!! 

وكمان رافعالى كاس المركز التالت !!! 

امممممممممممممم   امممممممممممممم 
 بولوبيف مى !! هوديكى الفرع الجديد 

تسجيل حضور وتهديد !!! .. صباح الفل 


لع لع لع لع ..كده بتغلط في الحكووووومة..
كان نفسي والله بولوبيف يو بس اللي متعرفوش إن الفرع الجديد لداهية بالقِسم بتاعه ده أناااااااا اللي عاملاه ..علمناهم ع الشحاتة سبقونا ع الجامع ولا إييييييييييييييييه...
قال تهديد قال.. إتخضيت وحصلي الرعب بثراحة ...
مساء التهديدات ياأفندام ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					
				
السلام عليكم

إيه يا عسل يا مر دا؟

لا كدا تقوم الناس علينا...

الملافظ سعد... حد برضه يقول كدا للبنوتات اللطيفات؟

معاكش قنبلة يدوية؟


بنوتات لطيفات مين ..
لاء محصلش لا أعرف لتشيفة ولاأخت لتشيفة ولاعمري شفتها ,,إيدي والبوكس على طول ..
آه خلي الناس تخاف مننا شوية كده الدفتر ممكن يجي عليا بالخسارة...
القنابل اليدوية بقت old fashion يابابا وبعدين كمان مش قد مقامي يعني
نورت وبشدة ...ولك من الصميم أحر المفرقعات النارية...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضا لابى
					
				
بلغنى إن الأخت 
بنت شهريار

واخدة أجازة (ترجع بالسلامة )
فطرتوا ؟
أنا معايا كيس فول وكيس فلافل
على حزمة جرجير وكرفس وعيش فينو
تاكلوا معايا؟
بسرعة قبل ما الخليفة ييجى
إيه ؟ مين ؟
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
الأخت زهراء
ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
دى طيبة بشكل
دى كويسة بشكل
دى لطيفة بشكل
أنا مش عايز أكل

مضيت وووووو
بالهنا إنتوا 
سلام


لطيفة تاني؟
ياسااااااااتر الله يخرب بيت لطيفة اللي طلعت لنا في البخت دي ..
جرجير وكرفس وعيش فينو ...هو الدفتر هيقلب بمينيو ولا إيه 
الخليفة سااااااامعك وجاي يقبض عليك متلبس بحيازة كرفساياية وتلات جريجريايات
نورت ياأفندم...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					
				
عايزين قنبلتين تلاتة كل يوم !! 
هحط وحدة على باب الدفتر 
ووحدة ف جيب زهراء ووحدة اشيلها عشان لو زهراء شالت اللى ف جيبها احطلها دى ف جبها تانى !!! 

بلطكـــــــــــــــــــــــــة ( بالكاف )


لالالالالا أصلك مش عارف حاااااااااااااجة 
أنا مستبة ( آنتي - قنابل) يعني من الآخر تروحوا تلعبوا مع عيال الجيران شكر الله سعيكم ...
بلا بلطكة بلا بتاع ..هذا الكلام لايجدي معي نفعاً...
لكَ مني خالص التحايا المفخخة وأرق القنابل العنقودية ....




حضــــــــــــــــرت....*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

الأخت اللطيفة اللي مالهاش أي دعوة باللطافة

هذا هو توقيعي منذ اليوم...
 :gp:  :gp: 

____

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

الأخت اللطيفة اللي مالهاش أي دعوة باللطافة

هذا هو توقيعي منذ اليوم...


____


...
بييييييس ياأفندم..
أيوة كدا خافوا وإرفعوا الراية البيضاء....
صباح الفل ياباباااااا
وبما إنك جاي لوحدك الفطار على حسااااابي .............مؤقتاً...
متجيبش حد تاني معاك إنت عارفني بخييييييلة...
إتفضل إفطر ع السريع لايجي حد يحط عينه في الأكل...






تحب تشرب شاي؟؟
بس متنساش السكر داااااااايت..


ولا عصير؟؟



مش محتاج أقولك إن كل ده من عمايل إيديا لأنك بكل الأحوال مش هتصدق ...
يلا يابابا ألف هنا نورت الدفتر...

...


حضــــــــــــــــرت....
...*

----------


## العسل المر

*



			
				لع لع لع لع ..كده بتغلط في الحكووووومة..
كان نفسي والله بولوبيف يو بس اللي متعرفوش إن الفرع الجديد لداهية بالقِسم بتاعه ده أناااااااا اللي عاملاه ..علمناهم ع الشحاتة سبقونا ع الجامع ولا إييييييييييييييييه...
قال تهديد قال.. إتخضيت وحصلي الرعب بثراحة ...
مساء التهديدات ياأفندام ...
			
		





			
				لالالالالا أصلك مش عارف حاااااااااااااجة
أنا مستبة ( آنتي - قنابل) يعني من الآخر تروحوا تلعبوا مع عيال الجيران شكر الله سعيكم ...
بلا بلطكة بلا بتاع ..هذا الكلام لايجدي معي نفعاً...
لكَ مني خالص التحايا المفخخة وأرق القنابل العنقودية ....
			
		

قــــال انتى قنابـــــل قال !! .. .. مفيش الكلام دا هنااااااااا  


اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس !! 

قولى ورايا يا زهراء   .. .. عدس  !!   

       عدس   !! 


وبعدين تعالى هنا .. .. مين يقول لمين علمناهم الشحاتة  سبقونا ع الابواب !!! 

 احترسى نفسك  

 انا بحذرك !! 

 احترسى نفسك !!  

 هورملك وشك !!  


سبق وقولتلك بولوبيف مى !! بس انتى اللى ملكيش ف اللحوم !!  

هخلى عيشتك بقوليات   

 هخليكى تمشى تتلفتى وراكى ف المنتدى !!  

ناس تنفجر ما تختشيش صحيح !!!


مع وافر التحيات من بنك المفرقعات !! 


هفجرك يعنى هفجرك !!  
*

*تسجيل طحن ورزع وحضوووووووووووور  نياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

----------


## رعد سعد رعد

السلام عليكم جميعا ايها الأعضاء ارجوان لااكون ضيفا ثقيلا عليكم وأرجو المراسلة على البريد الإلكترونى 
asa_asa111128@yahoo.com

----------


## reda laby

السلام عليكم 
انا جيت 
ونورت أكيد البيت
إيه إللى انا شايفه ده 
إيه إللى بيحصل ده
على رأى المطرب حكيم
أفطر أنا فول وفلافل وجرجير وكرفس
وإنتو تفطروا 
الحاجات الحلوة ديه 
حرام عليكم القهر ده 
زمن الباشوات راح وانقضى
لازم تحسسونا بالطبقات الكادحة والطبقات المنعمة ؟
أنا ماشى  
مش مضيت خلاص
سلام

----------


## nariman

*يجعله عامر يازهراء*

*موجوده والحمدلله*

*ناريمان*

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

يجعله عامر يازهراء

موجوده والحمدلله

ناريمان


يا مساء البلطجة  .. .. ا. ناريمان ..  بحالها كلها هنا واللى سايبة نصها ف موضوع تانى .. .. اكيد !! 

ما انتى اللى زيك لازم يكون شايل نصه ف مكان تانى  ( تحت بند لية تبلطج اقل لما ممكن تبلطج اكتر) !!  


ترجعى بألف سلامة .. .. يا عبيــــــــــــــــــــــر    

لسة مكان امضتك فاضى !! ومين يملى مكانك !! 
*

----------


## زهــــراء

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....





			
				قــــال انتى قنابـــــل قال !! .. .. مفيش الكلام دا هنااااااااا 
اللى ميعرفش يقول عدس !! 

قولى ورايا يا زهراء   .. .. عدس  !!       
       عدس   !!
			
		

عدس ..عدس...عدس..3 عدس...
حياة العسل المر هتبقى شوربة بإذن الله 




			
				وبعدين تعالى هنا .. .. مين يقول لمين علمناهم الشحاتة  سبقونا ع الابواب !!! 

 احترسى نفسك 

 انا بحذرك !! 

 احترسى نفسك !! 

 هورملك وشك !! 
			
		

ياجججججي النيلة إيه الإرهاب دا 
والله لاأنا شاكياك لبيرو 
دلوقت أعطيكَ تقيماً سالباً يعرفك إن الله حق 
وماهكذا تُشن الحروب ..
ولا هكذا يُختار الخصوم ..
وكان يوم فحلقي 







			
				سبق وقولتلك بولوبيف مى !! بس انتى اللى ملكيش ف اللحوم !!  

هخلى عيشتك بقوليات
			
		

 عيشتك حتتقلب بتنجان 
داهية لاتكون حضرتك كبير حيبقى منظري يكسف والله...






			
				 هخليكى تمشى تتلفتى وراكى ف المنتدى !! 


قال يعني عملت حاجة جديدة؟؟ ده الطبيعي أصلاً لازم في مونتي تتلفت في كل الإتجاهات علشان الواحد ياخد حذره من بعض النااااااااس 
مش انت المقصود ابتااااااااا...






			
				مع وافر التحيات من بنك المفرقعات !! 


هفجرك يعنى هفجرك !! 


تسجيل طحن ورزع وحضوووووووووووور  نياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
			
		

 هتفتري عليّ؟؟ ده أنا غلبااااااااااانة ..
نورت حضرتك ...
...





			
				السلام عليكم جميعا ايها الأعضاء ارجوان لااكون ضيفا ثقيلا عليكم وأرجو المراسلة على البريد الإلكترونى
			
		

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أهلاً بك أخي في المنتدى...
أتمنى لك إقامة سعيدة ..وولا ثقيل ولا يحزنون إشرب كوباية مياه قبل ماتسجل دخول كل يوم علشان تقدر تبلعنا وكل شيء حيكون تمام بإذن الله ....
خالص التحايا ..
....






			
				السلام عليكم 
انا جيت 
ونورت أكيد البيت
إيه إللى انا شايفه ده 
إيه إللى بيحصل ده
على رأى المطرب حكيم
أفطر أنا فول وفلافل وجرجير وكرفس
وإنتو تفطروا 
الحاجات الحلوة ديه 
حرام عليكم القهر ده 
زمن الباشوات راح وانقضى
لازم تحسسونا بالطبقات الكادحة والطبقات المنعمة ؟
أنا ماشى 
مش مضيت خلاص
سلام
			
		

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته....
 طبقات كادحة مين بس إللي حسسناك بيها لالالا ولاتزعل نفسك
 إستنى شوية كمان وحتلاقي العشا جهز ..
شا الله ماحد حوش ...هو من جيبي؟؟كله هيتخصم من مرتباتكم 
نورت ياأفندم ...
 ...





			
				يجعله عامر يازهراء

موجوده والحمدلله

ناريمان
			
		

من هنااااا 
نيرمو حبي عن جد نورتِ من ساعة مابيرو أخدت أجازة ومفيش بنوتة عدت وواستني شوية 
ويجعله عامر بيكِ ياسكرة ..وحشتيني جداً...
....





			
				ترجعى بألف سلامة .. .. يا عبيــــــــــــــــــــــر 

لسة مكان امضتك فاضى !! ومين يملى مكانك !!
			
		

ومين سمعـــــــــــــــــك يارب ترجع بسرعة وتلحقني ....
متخافش هي بتوقع كل يوم بروحها إنت اللي مش وااااااااااخد بال حضرتك..
اليوم بعتلها أقولها الناس حتقتلني في الدفتر تقولي قوليلهم دفتر مامتي وأنا حرة فيه وحيقتلونا سوا 





يلا عازماكم على العشاء إستغلوا لحظة الكرم دي ...








الوردة ماحدا ياخذها عيني فيها 





يلا كفاية كده قاعدة في المطبخ من الصبح أظن عداني العيب وأزح ...




مساؤكم أحلى من الورد ...
حضـــــــــــــــرت...

بنت شهــــــــريار ..
زهــراء... 
....*

----------


## nariman

[QUOTE*]يا مساء البلطجة .. .. ا. ناريمان .. بحالها كلها هنا واللى سايبة نصها ف موضوع تانى .. .. اكيد !!* 

*ما انتى اللى زيك لازم يكون شايل نصه ف مكان تانى ( تحت بند لية تبلطج اقل لما ممكن تبلطج اكتر)[/*QUOTE]

*يااااه ده انت قلبك اسود خالص  دى مكنتش ورده*

*عموما حفكر فى سحب النص من قاعه المسابقات وانزل بكل تقلى* 

*صباح الفل*

----------


## Amira

**

*جيت اهو و قبل ميعادي كمان * 

*شغل ليل و نهار ايه الافترا ده !!  هو الدفتر سعادتك يا هانم مافيهوش إنصراف و لا ايه *

----------


## العسل المر

حضور  .. .. صباح الخير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

:gp:  :gp: 

بسس....

بسسسسسسسسسس...

 :gp:  :gp: 

السلام عليكم....

 :gp:  :gp: 

ممكن يا ست "زهراء" بعد إذنك يعني... لو تسمحي...

أوقع؟

 :gp:  :gp: 

لو مش عايزة... بلاش...آه... وبلاها مرتب خالص...

 :gp:  :gp: 

إنتي عصبية وانا مش قدك...

 :gp:  :gp: 

فين أيامك يا بنت شهريااااااااااااااار؟

----------


## reda laby

السلام عليكم 
إنتو فين يا جماعة؟
مش لاقى حد 
هو إللى بيمضى بيمشى
فين اللمة النهاردة
ولا كله بيستعد لشهر رمضان 
مش كده يا إخواننا   ::cop::  
إعملوا بلقمتكم 
إشتغلوا حللوا لقمتكم
 ::xx::   ::xx::   ::xx::   ::xx:: 
عبروا الناس اللى...............
عرفتواالـ .......  :3: 
أنا باكلم نفسى ؟
انا ماشى 
 :Poster Stupid: 
مضيت حضور
 :Baby:   :Baby:   :4:   :Baby:      :baby:

----------


## زهــــراء

*
مساء الخيرااااااات ...
ماما جات ياعيااااااال ...

معلش نعتذر عن هذا العطل الفني فلم أزر الدفتر الموقر منذ الصباح الباكر 
نظراً لسدة النفس اللي مش راضية تروح...





			
				صباح الفل
			
		

أهلاً يانيرمو نورتِ حبيبتي صباح الخير بالليل ...
...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					



جيت اهو و قبل ميعادي كمان  

شغل ليل و نهار ايه الافترا ده !!  هو الدفتر سعادتك يا هانم مافيهوش إنصراف و لا ايه  


الله الله ياهانم جايالي الساعة تسعة الا خمس دقائق وتقولي قبل الميعاد؟؟
إحنا بنفتح الدفتر ع الساعة 6 صباحاً ..
وعلى مانوزع الأقلام لكل أبناء الوطن تكون الساعة 6 وخمس ثواني صباحاً...
وبعد كوووووول ده جاية فرحانة عالساعة تسعة الا خمسة ؟؟

 إتعلموا الدقة والسرعة في العمل مننا بقى 
وبعدين تعالي هنا حأصرفكم ليه يعني هو إنتوا عفاريت ؟ 
بلا تلاكيك بقى ...
والله نورتِ ياأميرة (معلش فرغت الشحنة فيكِ )
....





			
				حضور .. .. صباح الخير
			
		

العسل المر..يسعد أيامك يارب ...
نورت يأفندم ..بس النهاردة هادي يعني مش عوايدك لاتكون تعبان ولاحاجة لاسمح الله ...





			
				بسس....

بسسسسسسسسس...

السلام عليكم....
ممكن يا ست "زهراء" بعد إذنك يعني... لو تسمحي...

أوقع؟
لو مش عايزة... بلاش...آه... وبلاها مرتب خالص...
إنتي عصبية وانا مش قدك...
فين أيامك يا بنت شهريااااااااااااااار؟ 
			
		

ممكن توقع طبعاً بس هات خمسة جنيه ...
بنت شهرياااااااااار تسلم على حضرتك وتقوووووولك بكرا كلكم مرفودين 
والمرتبات عملنالها ريجيييييييم ...
نورت يابابااااااااا

...






			
				السلام عليكم 
إنتو فين يا جماعة؟
مش لاقى حد 
هو إللى بيمضى بيمشى
فين اللمة النهاردة
ولا كله بيستعد لشهر رمضان 
مش كده يا إخواننا  
إعملوا بلقمتكم 
إشتغلوا حللوا لقمتكم

عبروا الناس اللى...............
عرفتواالـ ....... 
أنا باكلم نفسى ؟
انا ماشى 

مضيت حضور
			
		

قووووووووولهم ياأستاذ رضا لابي ...
بيجوا يفطروا ويتعشوا ويشربوا البيبسي وماحدا يعبرني بشوكولاتاياية حتى ...
نورت الدفتر ياأفندم ...
...








حضـــــــــــــــــرت ....


ماما بيروووووووو...
زهراء...

...*

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل حضور .. .. صباحكم فل .

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

الابنة اللطيفة اللي مالهاش أي دعوة باللطافة / زهراء

بتقولي بنت شهريار حترفدنا....

أعتبر دا وعد منك؟

هييييييييييه.... تحيا الحرية.

----------


## reda laby

سلام يا أهل الدار
 :Smilie Groupflip2:  
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأاااااااه 
حمدالله ع السلامة 
الحق ينقال
انتى إللى غلطانة 
الناس عايزة تاكل وتشرب
 حاجة غير البيبسى
وكمان حاجة غير الشوكولاتة
التغيير واجب 
ولا الخصومات اللى نازلة ترف علينا ديه
بتروح فين فلوسها ؟
قول الحق شئ واجب
ورزقى على الله
انا جيت ومش :mashy:

----------


## nariman

*مساء الخير يازهراء يا نائبه الريسه*

*مساء الفل عالكل*

*ناريمان*

----------


## reda laby

يا أهل الدار
 :Welcome14: 
هل من متواجد هنا ؟
لالالالالالالالالالالا 
 :129: 
هو عشان النهاردة الجمعة 
يبقى مافيش قعاد ع النت 
 :New Bigcrowd:   :New Bigcrowd: 
فين القلم 
امضى وأتوكل على الله 
وعلى الله  اليوم ما يضافش فى الفلوس 
أنا  :Mashy:

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

يايييييييييييييييييييييييه

الواحد رجع للتعب من تانى يعنى مش مشكلة 



ازيكم كلكم الواحد كان عايزكم معاه فى مارينا 


حفاة واما كانت ممتازة 




وحشتونى كلكم وعاملين ايه 



يللا رمضان فاضل عليه 16 يوم 

الكل يستعد 

والفول فين 

انا ميت من الجوع


وعايز نصف شهر من تحت الحساب

----------


## كاميليا

*موضوع رائع*

----------


## nariman

*حضور*



*وتوقيع*



*وانصراف برضه*


*ناريمان*

----------


## العسل المر

حضــور .. .. صباح الخير

----------


## زهــــراء

*

حـــــــضـــرت ...

...*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 


عاملين ايه 



ايه الاخبار 




اممممممم

هو مافيش حد خلاص 

يبقى نروح

----------


## زهــــراء

*
حضـــــــرناااااا ...


مامتـــــــــــــــــــي وأنا ...

...


ماما بيرو بتسلم عليكم كتيييييييييييييير كتيييييييير ..يومين وتجي تمضي بنفسها بقى...


...*

----------


## العسل المر

الله يسلمك ويسلمها يا زهراء - ياريت توصليلها سلامنا وتقوليلها كل سنة وانتى وهى والامة جميعا بخير .

تسجيل حضور مش قد كدا  .. .. بس هتعدى ان شاء الله

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.... :Bye:

----------


## العسل المر

هطرشق من جنابى  .. .. نفسى انام  .. .. ومتذنب ف المكتب لحد ساعة كمان 


تسجيل اى حاجة بقا والسلام 

خلووه انصراف وخلاص  ( يعنى تسجيل ما قبل الانصراف ) 

مسائكم كريم

----------


## nariman

> مساء الخير....


*ايه النور ده كله سوما حبيبتى جت بعد غياب* 

*مساء الخير*

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل حضور  .. .. مساء الخير 

ترجعى بألف سلامة يا عبير

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

الله يسلمك ويسلمها يا زهراء - ياريت توصليلها سلامنا وتقوليلها كل سنة وانتى وهى والامة جميعا بخير .

تسجيل حضور مش قد كدا  .. .. بس هتعدى ان شاء الله


وحضرتك بالصحة والسلامة يارب ..حاضر سلامك حيوصل بإذن الله ...
وربنا يهونها عليك وعلى جميع عباده يارب ..
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					
				
مساء الخير....


مساء الخيرات حبيبتي ..نورتِ ياقمر ..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					
				
تسجيل حضور .. .. مساء الخير 

ترجعى بألف سلامة يا عبير







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					
				
هطرشق من جنابى .. .. نفسى انام .. .. ومتذنب ف المكتب لحد ساعة كمان 


تسجيل اى حاجة بقا والسلام 

خلووه انصراف وخلاص ( يعنى تسجيل ما قبل الانصراف ) 

مسائكم كريم


وصرفنا العفاريت خلاص ..يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم يارب..
وبلاش تطرشق ..اومال الدفتر مين حيمضي فييييييه :
..






			
				مساء الخير
			
		

مساء الفل يانيرمو ..نورتِ ياقمر وروحي ع المطبخ بسرعة إحنا معتمدين عليكِ 
...




حضــــررررناااااا


مامتـــــــــــي وأنا ...


...*

----------


## العسل المر

هقوم انا بقا .. .. اشوفكم على خير 

زهراء على فكرة انا سايب ليكى اهداء الوردة الحقى لحد يلطش رقم خمسة منك !! 

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## reda laby

السلام على من إتبع الهدى
مين ح يرد ؟
مافيش حد 
طيب
 ح امضى وح امضى
إلى حال سبيلى
سلام

----------


## nariman

[QUOTE*]مساء الفل يانيرمو ..نورتِ ياقمر وروحي ع المطبخ بسرعة إحنا معتمدين عليكِ* 
*[/*QUOTE]

*أيوه كلنا معتمدين على بعض ...يا خوفى يا بدران* 
*شدى حيلك بقى عايزه اشم ريحه الفرن عندى ..بس والنبى منغير دخان وحاجات بتنفجر*

----------


## reda laby

ريحة الفرن إللى انتى شماها
ريحته وهو فاضى
مافيهوش غير 
أطباق  خاوية  وصوانى فاضية عايزة الغسيل
فين أيام ماكنا بنشوف الأكل أشكال وألوان
كان زماااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

السلام عليكم 


انا جيت 



انا اهوه

----------


## العسل المر

صباح الخير  .. .. تسجيل حضور

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

مساء الخير
حضور

----------


## reda laby

السلام عليكم 
تاخرت عليكم  :Poster Spam: 
مش كده 
معلش  ::xx:: 
كان ورايا مشاوير كتير
المهم جيت ومضيت
عايزين حاجة ؟  :Poster Oops: 
سلام 
 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye: :bye:

----------


## العسل المر

صباح الخير .. تسجيل حضور 

قالوا يومين - وهو فات يومين ولا جيتيش يا عبير !!

----------


## nariman

*ناريمان3230*
**

----------


## the_chemist

أخيرا عاد الشغب للمنتدى

أنا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييت

يا بنت السلطان عملتى ايه في قصر الترعة البحرية

أنا سامع إن فيه أمر إزالة له صادر من ولاية كفر أبو النمرس من دولة السلوفاك

وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وونى

----------


## reda laby

فين الناس ؟
وفين المشاكسات ؟
وفين كتير حاجات ؟
انا ماضى 
وماضى
سلام

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير...... :f2: 
حمدلله على السلامة يا أبو أمنية....... :Baby: 
فينك يا بنت شهريااااااااااااااااار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير*

*كل سنه واحنا طيبين وفى الدفتر متجمعين وموقعين...وعلشان اللمه دى حتى القبض مش عايزين* 

*ناريمان*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






تسجيل حضووووووور

واذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 

ورطب لسانك دائما بذكر الله 

وأسألكم الدعاء


كل عام أنتم بخير 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 




 ...



*

----------


## pussycat

أنا جيت

أنا حضرت

أنا هنا أهوووووووووووووووووووووووه

بس إيه الهدوء ده

إتحسدتوا ولا إيه

فين يا بيرو غايبه لا قدر الله

ايوه ناس تغيب عادى كده

وناس تانيه خصم على ودنه

----------


## reda laby

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
مافيش حد هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انا جيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيتيت
إيه الصدى ده دهدهدهدهدهدهدهدهدهدهده
انا ح اكلم نفسى تنانىىىىىىىىىى
سلام بقى قاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقاقا

----------


## سوما

مساء الخيرات......  :M (32): 
سوما........ :l: 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة وعايزة أقبض بقى عشان أجيب الفانوس... :Baby:

----------


## العسل المر

صباح الخير  .. .. تسجيل حضور

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أظن كله صيف والحمد لله... إلا الدفتر الغلبان ذات نفسه...

ياللا... كل واحد يقب باللي فيه القسمة خلّيه يلحق له يومين قبل رمضان.

كل عام وأنتم طيبين.

----------


## the_chemist

كيفكم يا جماعة

عاملين إيه


فين مدير عام الدفتر

كده الدفتر هيغرق من غير مدير العوم بتاعه

عودى يا هاميييييييييييييييييس  عووووووووووووووووووووووووووودى

و فين ناصر

و الله الظاهر المنتدى إتحسد

هأجيب شوية شبه و فاسوخ و عين عفريت و بخور جاوى

و نعمل الصمدية و الختمة و ربنا إن شاء الله يبعد العين

صباحو فل

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

السلام عليكم 

انا جيت 

انا حد عارفنى اصلن  :Poster Oops:

----------


## العسل المر

صباح الخير - تسجيل حضور

----------


## pussycat

أنا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

حضرت

ووقعت

وأنصرفت

عشان أروح ألحقلى يومين أصيف فيهم بقى

محدش عايز أى حاجه من أى حته

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> انا جيت 
> 
> انا حد عارفنى اصلن


طؤطؤ

محدش يعرفك يا عادل

و بعدين يا رجل تكتب "أصلاً" بالشكل ده إزاى "أصلن"

يا رجل اللغة العربية زعلانة منك بالقوى

منور يا عادل باشا

----------


## nariman

*موجوده*

*ناريمان*

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

انا جيت اهووووه 

شاهدين 

السلام عليكم

----------


## العسل المر

حضور - صباح الخير ع الجميع

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





حضور 

اذكروا الله واستغفروه يغفر لكم 


كل عام أنتم بخير 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

اذكروا الله يذكركم 

واستغفروه يغفر لكم 

 رمضــــــــــــان كريـــــــــــم 


 ...



*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> طؤطؤ
> 
> محدش يعرفك يا عادل
> 
> و بعدين يا رجل تكتب "أصلاً" بالشكل ده إزاى "أصلن"
> 
> يا رجل اللغة العربية زعلانة منك بالقوى
> 
> منور يا عادل باشا


هههههههههههههههههه

والنعمه واحشنى يا باشا 

ازايك ياابو امنيه وقول للغه العربيه ماتزعليش والنبى 

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> طؤطؤ
> محدش يعرفك يا عادل
> و بعدين يا رجل تكتب "أصلاً" بالشكل ده إزاى "أصلن"
> يا رجل اللغة العربية زعلانة منك بالقوى
> منور يا عادل باشا


السلام عليكم

إيه يا عم كيميائي...

بشويش ع الراجل...

وانت يعني... ما انت كاتب "طؤطؤ" وهي صحها "تؤتؤ"... وتنطق من حواف الحلقوم مع تضعيف الأؤ.

----------


## رعد سعد رعد

أنا أهوه أسجل حضورى وأقول لكم اللهم بلغنا رمضان وبارك لنا فى شعبان رعد سعد رعد  بريد asa_asa111128@yahoo.com

----------


## سوما

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> انا جيت 
> 
> انا حد عارفنى اصلن


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
حمدلله على السلامة.... :Poster Oops: ... فجأة بتغيب كتير  وبتظهر قليل... ::-s: .... عمومااااا كل عام وأنت بخير..

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]*كل عام والأمة الإسلامية فى خير وسلام وأمان*..[/grade]
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

صباح الخير ................. بردة تسجيل حضور 

فينك يا عبير 
فينك يا زهراء

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير ................. بردة تسجيل حضور 
> فينك يا عبير 
> فينك يا زهراء


بقينا في 27 منه... خلليهم براحتهم... بس...

فين المرتباااااااااااات.

----------


## reda laby

السلام عليكم
برضه مافيش حد موجود  :Sa7: 
على العموم السبب فيما يبدو واضح للعيان
يا إما الهروب من يوم صرف المرتبات
يا..........
التجمع النسائى مشغول اليومين دول 
بترويق البيت عشان شهر رمضان
كل سنة وإنتم طيبينأنا  :Mashy: 
 :Car:

----------


## the_chemist

أنا قاعد منتظر عودة الغائبين

تعالوا بقى

عشان رمضان يحلو أكتر بالصحبة

بنت السلطان

و خطاط مونتى

فينكم

----------


## the_chemist

الدفتر زعلان قوى

اللهم إشف والد بنت شهريار "عبير" حتى يعود لبيته سالما غانما و يملؤه بالدفء و الحنان و المحبة

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## سوما

كل عام وأهل الدفتر الكرام بخير وسعادة...... :f2: 
ويارب تتطمئن على والد عبير ووالدة أيمن خطاب أن شاء الله......  :f2: 
* اللهم أشفى كل مريض ومريضة من كل داء ومن كل مرض.. أمين يارب العالمين *

----------


## the_chemist

حبيتت تكون المشاركة رقم 3000 تكون في الدفتر

عندك يا بنت السلطان

ترجعى لنا بالسلامة و أنت طيبة و أبوك في غاية الصحة و العافية

اللهم عافه و إعف عنه و متعه بالصحة و إرفع عنه الكرب 

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

إنتوا عمالين تدعوا لعم شهريار وسايبين الدفتر...

إدعوا لعمنا شهريار بحرقة ماقلناش حاجة...

بس يا جدعان الدفتر عنده حالة هزال فلوساتي والشهر أزف ورمضان جاي...

ربنا يعطيك العافية يا عم شهريار وتبعت بنتك محملة زكايب المرتبات.

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أنا حاسس إني بواب الدفتر...

آخر واحد يمضي امبارح، وأول واحد النهاردا...

كل دا ومافيش أخبار عن المرتبات...

طب مش لامم الأجرة من السكان... هه.

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير......... :f2: 

كل عام والأمة الأسلامية بخير.... :f2: .... رمضان كريم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أول يوم رمضان يوم الاثنين لمصر

كل عام وكل الحاضرين بألف خير

ورمضان كريم*

----------


## reda laby

السلام عليكم
المواعيد فى رمضان
مش ولا بد 
انا ح امضى لشهر قدام 
من غير ماحد ياخد باله
 :f2: 

سلام

----------


## زهــــراء

> صباح الخير ................. بردة تسجيل حضور 
> 
> فينك يا عبير 
> فينك يا زهراء


أنا هنا ...مش ح أمضي عاوزة مامتي بيرو ::'(: 
شكراً العسل المر ..حأحاول أجي بكرا ::(: ..
 :f: ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

أوعوا من وشي...

الواحد صايم ومش مستحمل...

إيه؟ لسه رمضان بكره؟

وماله... آديني طلعت شوية عصبية من بتوع الصيام النهاردا.

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل حضور  ..  رمضان كريم 

صباح الخير يا عمهم !! .. .. كل سنه وانتا طيب يا عم محمود .. ،

----------


## العسل المر

يا نهار ابيض مخطط !! انا اخر واحد ماضى ف الدفتر !! وللعلم كان الساعة 9:03 صباحا 

وجيت تانى يوم اللى هو النهاردة ( اول يوم رمضان ) بردة الساعة 9:30 صباحا  يعنى تقريبا هى هى بس غيرت التلاتة مكان الصفر - وبردة مفيش حد هنا !! 


عموما 

رمضان كريم  .............. تسجيل غضب وحضور !!

----------


## the_chemist

رمــضــان كــريــم

كل عام و أنتم في غاية الصحة و السعادة

و أدعو الله لنا و لكم و للمسلمين أجمعين بزيادة الإيمان

----------


## العسل المر

9:15     صباح الخير 

رمضان كريم 

تسجيل حضور   بزهق  .. .. ، حسرة   .. ..  فين عبير !! وفين زهراء !! 

عبير عندها ظروفها ويارب ترجع بألف سلامة 
انما الست زهراء هانم .. .. بتجرى ورى المسابقات بتاعة المطبخ !! عملالى فيها الست اللى بتطلع على علبة سمنة الهانم !!

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

*أنا جاااى* 
*بعد غياب* 
*جاى مع شهر رمضان* 
*كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين*
*أبو كريم وبس*
*تحياتى*

----------


## العسل المر

الناس فين !! 


بردة صباح الخير  .. .. تسجيل غضب وحضور 


زهراااااااااااااااااااااااااء ، عبيرررررررررررر  ، عم محمود !!

----------


## زوزو عادل

تسجيل حضور لاول مره

انتى فين يابيرو ووعامله ايه وحشتينا

كل سنه وانتى طيبه

----------


## the_chemist

كل عام و أنتم بخير

يارب الأرباب 

يارب الأرض والسماوات

اللهم إهد المسلمين لما فيه الخير 

آمين

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

9:15     صباح الخير 

رمضان كريم 

تسجيل حضور   بزهق  .. .. ، حسرة   .. ..  فين عبير !! وفين زهراء !! 

عبير عندها ظروفها ويارب ترجع بألف سلامة 
انما الست زهراء هانم .. .. بتجرى ورى المسابقات بتاعة المطبخ !! عملالى فيها الست اللى بتطلع على علبة سمنة الهانم !!


..
مش بأطلع على علبة السمنة بس ممكن أطلعلك بالآر بي جي إحترس من الإنتقام الشرس..

ماقلنا مش حأسجل حضووووور ..بس إستنى أسجل غضب زيك ..
حلوة تسجيل غضب ..تنفع جداً..

الورد ده لماما بيرو ماحدا يقرب...



العسل المر..معلش هنتعبك بس ياريت كل ماتدخل تحط له مياه ..
راجعة بعد شهر إياكش أشوف وردة ذبلانة ...

..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

كل عام وأنتم طيبين...

هو الدفتر دا المغرب فيه زي برة... 6وربع يعني؟

ولا ليكوا توقيت خاص؟

----------


## nariman

*صباح الخير*

*ترجعيلنا بالسلامه يا بيرو*

*ناريمان*

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

*الساعه 6.15*
*معاد الحضور زى ما قالت أيمان رشدى أنا مش جاااى متأخر ولا حاجة  أنا بحب أجى فى معاد الحضوور مضبوط بس الانصراف بمشى بدرى دايمأ حتى أنا كدة فى الشغل ههههههههههه*
*مع تحياتى أبو كريم المخلص*

----------


## العسل المر

> تسجيل حضور لاول مره
> 
> انتى فين يابيرو ووعامله ايه وحشتينا
> 
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه


اهلا ام سلمى  .. .. نورتى الدفتر !! 

لولا الملامه كنت نزلنا طقم شربات  .. .. يا شابه !!  .. .. بس الدنيا صيام - ابقى تعالى بعد المغرب واحنا نروقوكى !!

----------


## العسل المر

*تسجيل احراج !! 

متأسف جدا *

----------


## the_chemist

> *تسجيل احراج !! 
> 
> متأسف جدا *


إحراج لمين

كفانا الله الشر و السوء

إحراج بإحراج يا عمنا بقي

أول مرة أشوف عسل مر

بيرو ربنا يشفى والدك و يرجع لبيته و لأسرته سالم غانم يارب

قولوا آمين

----------


## رعد سعد رعد

الناس بتجرى على أكل عيشها ومشفضيه وربنا ينجى مصر من الحرمية عشان اهل مصر يعيشو فى امان

----------


## ادهم عبده

السلام عليكم
رمضان كريم

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم
> رمضان كريم


مرحبا يا أدهم

ويارب تكون لقيت اللى بتدور عليه من صحبة ومعلومة مفيدة

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## pussycat

نحن هنا

جئنا حضرنا

ومضينا ومشينا

زوغنا بقى أصل الدنيا صيام

والواحد نفسه ينام

ويصحى يلاقى الحمام

محشى وكله تمام

----------


## دفكرى

اول مره اسجل حضورى فى المنتدى مع انى عضو من فتره بس مكنتش بدخل غير قاعة الشعر
ولاول مزه اتجول بين القاعات المختلفه
اسمحولى اسجل حضورى برباعيه للشاعر الكبير صلاح جاهين  بيقول فيها 

انا شاب لكن عمرى ولاالف عام
حر لكن بين ضلوعى زحام
خايف لكن خوفى منى انا 
اخرس لكن قلبى مليان كلام
عجبى

----------


## سوما

أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير...... :f2: 
رمضان كريم......... :M (32): 

 :M (10):  أيمن خطاب..  Happy Birthday   :M (10):

----------


## nariman

*أسعد الله مساءكم*

*ناريمان*

----------


## the_chemist

كل عام وأنتم بخير

صوما مقبولا إن شاء الله

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل حضور .. ..  واجازة مرضى دامت لقرابة الاسبوع 


كل عام وانتم بكل خير

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل حضور تانى    .. .. اين انتِ يا عبير 
اين انتى يا زهراء 
اين انت يا عم محمود يا عندليب .

----------


## nariman

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين*

*ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه ياعبير ويشفى والدك يارب*

*ناريمان*

----------


## سوما

كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة وعافية..  :f2: 
أتمنى للجميع السعادة الدائمة .. :M (32):

----------


## زهــــراء

*تسجيل حنين...*

----------


## the_chemist

> *تسجيل حنين...*


ياريت تطمنينا عليها يا زهراء

بصفتها ماماتك يعنى طمنينا عليها وعلي والدها

ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه ويكشف عنه السوء

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل زهق !! 

يارب يطمنك على بابا يا عبير 

كل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير

----------


## زهــــراء

> ياريت تطمنينا عليها يا زهراء
> 
> بصفتها ماماتك يعنى طمنينا عليها وعلي والدها
> 
> ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه ويكشف عنه السوء
> 
> آمين يارب العالمين


*تقبل الله دعائك إن شاء الله ياأبو أمنية ..
الحمد لله عبير بخير ..والدها لسة تعبان شوية وجهازها مش فاضية علشان تصلحه 
وفي الشغل مفيش نت حالياً..علشان تبقى كملت..
إن شاء الله ربنا يصلح لها الأحوال وترجع تنور تاني ..
شكراً لك ياأبو أمنية ..
...*

----------


## pussycat

تسجيل حضور

وتسجيل دعاء لعبير

ربنا يقوم باباها بالسلامه

ويصلح أحوالها

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل خنقه من زهراء .. .. انتى فين يا هانم وسايبه الدفتر مسموع فيه صوت الابرة اللى بتقع !!

----------


## زهــــراء

> تسجيل خنقه من زهراء .. .. انتى فين يا هانم وسايبه الدفتر مسموع فيه صوت الابرة اللى بتقع !!


*أعمل إيييييييييه طيب ..عاوزني أمضي تحت التهديد مثلاً؟؟..
حاضر ..بأسجل حضور أهو وبنفس قانعة خالص مالص ...



مضينا ...
ياااااااااااااارب ترجعي يابيرو حأقطع لك أوراق الدفتر كلها وبدون مناسبة..*

----------


## nariman

*حبيبتى يا زوزو*

*تسجيل حضور أنا كمان*
*مساء الفل*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *حبيبتى يا زوزو*
> 
> *تسجيل حضور أنا كمان*
> *مساء الفل*


*يامسا الخيرات يانيرمو..منورة عن جد حبيبة قلبي....
تعالي كل يوم وهاتِ لي معاكِ شوكولاتة متعمليش زي حنان بخيلة شوكولاتة بشكل شنيع..
خذي ياقمر البوكيه الهجومي ده..




nariman


*

----------


## العسل المر

يا بختك يا يوميات بلطكية  :good:  .. ناس ليها ورد هجومى  .. ..  :1: وسيبينى أنا بقطع ف شعرى وهدومى !!   :X: 


 ما هما البلطكيات على اشكالها تقع  :Gun2:  :Gun2: 


نارريمان وزهراء   :Love:  رابطة البلطجة المصرقية  !!

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل قر وحسد ونفسنه .. ..  صباحكم ورد

----------


## nariman

*أنا جيت ومعايا الشوكولاته لأحلى زوزو* 

*يلا خبيها لبعد الفطار ومتقوليش لحنان* 

**

**

**

----------


## nariman

> تسجيل قر وحسد ونفسنه .. .. صباحكم ورد


 
**
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*لقد أتييييييييييت 





نيرمو..تعيش تعيش تعيش 

العسل المر..يسقط يسقط المطر من السماء 


أنا جيت وحجزت مكاني وقعدت جنب شوكولاتاياتي ومو ماشية ..
ممنوع الإقتراب والتصوير هم لي لوحدي ..

حأخبيهم لبعد الفطار يانيرمو وأبقى آكلهم معنوياً وأقولك الأخبار ..

تسلمي لي حبيبتي حأفكر أديكِ حتوتة صغنطوطة ..

عبد الرحيم...ياريت بلاش قر ونق ع الصبح ..بخر التكست قبل ماتعمد الرد ..


حضـــــــــــــــــرت وماما بيرو حضرت بس من البيت ...




*

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسجيل حضور خلال العشر الأواخر من رمضان ياريت نكسبهم 

وصباحكم خير وسعادة ...  ***  زهراء ** العسل المر ** ناريمان ** بوسى كات **

يلا نحضر بقى الفطار*

----------


## nariman

*صباحك زى الفل يا لؤلؤه مصر*

*زوزو حبيبتى  وحشتينى ياترى عملتى ايه ؟؟*

*تسجيل حضور ...ناريمان*

----------


## hazem3

سايبهم بيحضروا الفطار وجيت انا 

اسجل غياب بسرعة قبل محد يشوفني 

تسجيل





شغال كويس وبيشغل اغاني عبد الحليم

----------


## زهــــراء

*[frame="3 70"]

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤلؤة مصر
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسجيل حضور خلال العشر الأواخر من رمضان ياريت نكسبهم 

وصباحكم خير وسعادة ...  ***  زهراء ** العسل المر ** ناريمان ** بوسى كات **

يلا نحضر بقى الفطار 


أختي الحبيبة..لؤلؤة مصر..
نورتي الدفتر ياقمر ..يسعد لي أيامك يارب ..عدى وقت الفطار حأبقى أجي أفطر عندك غداً..
دمتِ بخير غاليتي.
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

صباحك زى الفل يا لؤلؤه مصر

زوزو حبيبتى  وحشتينى ياترى عملتى ايه ؟؟

تسجيل حضور ...ناريمان


ياهلا وغلا حبيبتي.. نيرمو..
وإنتِ وحشتيني ياروحي ..النهاردة كان يوم آخر توتر وإنزعاج يانيرمو ..إتأجل الموضوع لبكرا أنا ماصدقت يجي اليوم أجلوه لبكرا ..شكلي لازم أقضي ساعات مدمرة للأعصاب مرة ثانية..الحمد لله ياقلبي إتطمني لما أرجع بكرا بإذن الله حأقول لك..
نورتي الدفتر ياحبي..
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hazem3
					

سايبهم بيحضروا الفطار وجيت انا 

اسجل غياب بسرعة قبل محد يشوفني 

تسجيل

شغال كويس وبيشغل اغاني عبد الحليم


حأبلغهم عنك ياحازم ..إلحق لاتتقفش
إيه تسجيل الكروتة ده هو إنت هتسجل يوم وتغيب عشرة؟ لاء ووقت ماتجي تسجل تعمل تسجيل غياااااب..هيتخصم من مرتبك ألف جنيه ده على أساس إن الدفتر بيقبضكم أكثر من كده..
نورت أخي الكريم..




حضــــــرت ..



..[/frame]*

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤلؤة مصر
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسجيل حضور خلال العشر الأواخر من رمضان ياريت نكسبهم 

وصباحكم خير وسعادة ...  ***  زهراء ** العسل المر ** ناريمان ** بوسى كات **

يلا نحضر بقى الفطار 




اهلا اهلا بالمصرية  حتى النخاع  .. ( لؤلؤة مصر ) !! 


كل سنة وحضرتك بخير يا فندم .. .. ويارب رمضان كريم عليكى وعلى اسرتك الكريمة وعلى الامة كلها .


الحقودة الغيلاوية .. .. يوميات بلطكيه !!   .. .. .. ازيك - ابقى طمنى اهل الدفتر عنك بكلمتين .. .. واللى بتعلنى انك جلدة بالاضافة انك بلطكيه ؟؟ 



صاحبة العشرون عاما  .. .. اغسلى اسنانك  قبل ما تنامى .. واشربى اللبن   .. .. واتغطى كويس !!      

هى بقا عارفة نفسها .. .. مش هقول عنها اى معلومات تانية  .. .. غير .. .. ازيك يا زهــراء  !!*

----------


## nariman

*هو انا خلصت من البلطجه كمان تقولى حقوده وغيلاويه ..ايه المشاعر الصريحه دى * 
*ومع ذلك مش حكسفك برضه ... انا الموقع أدناه أقر وأعترف إنى زى الفل وجايه الدفتر أمسى عالكل* 
*ناريمان ..*

----------


## the_chemist

> *هو انا خلصت من البلطجه كمان تقولى حقوده وغيلاويه ..ايه المشاعر الصريحه دى * 
> *ومع ذلك مش حكسفك برضه ... انا الموقع أدناه أقر وأعترف إنى زى الفل وجايه الدفتر أمسى عالكل* 
> *ناريمان ..*


مالك يا نرمين زعلانة ليه

الدفتر اتشقلبت أحواله

وبعد ما كان مليان كلمات حلوة وهزار وضحك بيطلع من جوه القلب

ماله أصبح فيه نفسنة وخنفسة وحاجات غريبة

ربنا يصلح لك الأحوال يا عبير

بنتك زهراء مش سيطرة كويس ع الموئف

----------


## زهــــراء

> *
> 
> 
> صاحبة العشرون عاما  .. .. اغسلى اسنانك  قبل ما تنامى .. واشربى اللبن   .. .. واتغطى كويس !!      
> 
> هى بقا عارفة نفسها .. .. مش هقول عنها اى معلومات تانية  .. .. غير .. .. ازيك يا زهــراء  !! [/SIZE]*[/B]


*يالَ الهول أتقصدني أناااااااااا؟..
أنا مش عارفة نفسي ليه تطلع بقى أووووشاعات ..
نورت ياعبد الرحيم ومخصوم منك مرتب شهرين لأنك غبت الأيام اللي فاتت ..لو عندك إعتراض إشجينا حتتحدف من شباك مونتي على طول..
إمضي بالراحة متعملش شغب .
...*




> *ومع ذلك مش حكسفك برضه ... انا الموقع أدناه أقر وأعترف إنى زى الفل وجايه الدفتر أمسى عالكل* 
> *ناريمان ..*


*ياختي عليها جدعة يانيرمو ..
وأنا أعترف معاكِ إنك زي الفل ,,واللي مش عاجبه .........يفِل 
منورة ياحبي ..
...*




> ربنا يصلح لك الأحوال يا عبير
> 
> بنتك زهراء مش سيطرة كويس ع الموئف


*ياأبو أمنية ماأنا قلت لكم من البداااااااااية ولقد وضحت لكم النوايا ..
الدفتر ده لو تبعي كنت قطعته من زماااااااان 
حيتقطع قريب على يدي لاتقلق ...
على فكرة بيرو بتسلم على حضرتك وعلى الجميع الجميع وبتقولكممممممم

إنتظروووووووووووووووا مفاجأة الموووووسم 

وبعتالكم البتاعة دي 

آن آن آن تشششششششششششششششششش

لقد أتييييييت ولن أمضيييييي أنا بنت صاحبة الدفتر وبمزاجي بقى 

..*
..

----------


## العسل المر

*نحن للشغب ومن الشغب نغزل مستقبلنا !! 

زوزَا .. ..  تعالى انتى كدا على جمب .. .. سيبينى اشاغب  

قررت انا الحاكم بأمر نفسى بالتالى :- 

1 - منع العصائر والمرطبات والألبان واى حاجة بتتشرب !! من الدخول الى معدة واحدة هنا عايزالها خبطتين بالشومة عشان تتهرس - واحط عليها شوية زيت - بس يكون ماركة الطيب !! وفلل اسود - وانزل عليها هتتك بتتك 

2- تقديم شتى سبل الشجب والرفض على حضور المفترية والبلطكية ( بالكاف !! ) ناريمان الا قبيل تسديد الرسوم وتقديم القرابين مصحوبة بفروض الطاعة 

هذا وقد صرحنا نحن - العسل المر - بعدم التنازل عن ( مليم احمر) يا زهراء من مرتبى !! وبناءًا عليه .. .. انا مليش دعوة انا عايز فلوسى !! هعيط واغرقلكم الدفتر .

3- لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت عبير - يارب ترجع بالسلامة وفى انتظار المفاجأة !! مع انى مشمشم - بس هصبر ويارب يبقى صح . وتبقى الفرحة فرحتين بل تلاته - الاولى  / بابا عبير يقوم بالسلامة ، التانية رجوع عبير ، التالتة رجوع عبير بخبرها الحلو واللى يعتبر الأحلى ف حياتها ويارب يكون بدايه الفرح والسعادة    خمنت - وحسست نفسى انه حقيقى - ووهمت نفسى - بس احساسى بقا بيقول كدا - هيبقى تالت يوم العيد واللى ايه؟؟*

----------


## nariman

> *قررت انا الحاكم بأمر نفسى بالتالى :-* 
> 
> 
> *2- تقديم شتى سبل الشجب والرفض على حضور المفترية والبلطكية ( بالكاف !! ) ناريمان الا قبيل تسديد الرسوم وتقديم القرابين مصحوبة بفروض الطاعة*


* الشجب والإستنكار مفيش أكتر منه عندنا ..إفتح التليفزيون المصرى بس* 

*ومن هذا المنطلق لا تراجع ولا استسلام* 

*بس فيه استفسار بسيط هو ليه بلطجيه بالكاف ..هى إتغيرت ولا ايه*

----------


## the_chemist

هو في ايه حصل في الدفتر

قلبناها جامعة دول عربية ولا ايه

حابس حابس

يا جماعة بلاش جو الشجب

ولا أنتوا عارفين يعنى ايه شجب في الأول

شجب دي معناها "تعليق علي الشماعة"

يعنى كل اللى ميعجبش العرب يعلقوه علي الشماعة ويريحوا دماغهم

ياللا نرجع لسيرتنا الأولي ونرجع زى ما كنا نتكلم كلام حلو بدون كلام جانح

----------


## nariman

*اللى حصل فى الدفتر ان عبير مش موجوده بروحها الجميله اللى اتعودنا عليها ..ربنا يشفى والدها يارب* 
*وكمان الأعضاء اللى كانوا معتادين تسجيل الحضور بعدوا زيها ..مش عارفه ليه*
*انما الموده والحب موجودين طبعا طالما احنا هنا متواصلين* 
*حضووووور ..ناريمان*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير....

أزيكم؟؟؟؟؟ أن شاء الله تكونوا بخير........

فى أنتظار عودة الغائبة بنت شهريار .. وكل أهالى الدفتر الغائبين عنا........*

----------


## سوما

*عيد سعيد ومبارك للجميع أن شاء الله .. 
*

----------


## the_chemist

عــــــــــيــــــــــــــد ســـــــــــــــعــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــد

كل عام وأنتم بخير أبناء مصر

كل الأعضاء

كل المشرفين

أبو يوسف

أم يوسف

أم أحمد

مهندسة ريهام "بوكى بوكى"

زهــــراء

عبير بنت أبوها "يارب ترجع لنا بالبسمة والسلامة"

نشوى

شعاع من نور

نور 

أستاذنا عاطف هلال

أستاذنا سيد جعيتم

حسام عمر "برغم أنه زمالكاوى"

Loly_h

حمادو

أيمن رشدى

ابن رشد

أستاذنا مهندس جمال الشربينى

سلوى أحمد

الواد أهلاوى شديد

الجمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــيع قبل ما أنسي حد

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

وجدت الآتي في مراجع اللغة... قلت أهدّي النفوس

عِيد... عيّد... عيدية

طناش... طنِّش... طناشجية...

والحدق يفهم.

----------


## سوما

عيد سعيد....... :M (32): 
فين العيدية؟؟؟؟؟  :Baby:

----------


## pussycat

حضوووووووووور

بعد غياب

وكل سنه وإنتم طيبين

ويارب ترجع عبير بالسلامه

الدفتر من غيرها مختلف تماما

----------


## the_chemist

[frame="7 80"]عـــيــــد ســـعـــيـــــــد[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

*

عيييييييييييييد سعيييييييييد ياأهالي مونتي الكرام...

عبير بتسلم عليكم جميعاً وتقول لكم كل سنة وانتم طيبين وفي الدفتر متشردين ...

وطبعاً بما إنه عيد سعيد أو هكذا يقولون 

وبما إنكم شطورين وتمضوا كل يووووووم 

فقد قررت بنت السلطان شهريار أن تأتمنني للأسف على هدية بعتهالكم



...حزروا فزروا معايا إييييييييييه 









العيــــــــــــــديــــــــــــة












ممنوع الإقتراب والتصوير...
العيدية منظر بس اللي حيقرب أنا لست مسؤوووووولة ممكن يتخطف يتم إغتياله كل شيء جائز..

وحتى النظر مقتصر على كل من 

العسل المر
ابو أمنية
ناريمان
سوما
بابا أيمن
بوسي كات 
وأناااااااااا 

وهم طبعاً من غير مايقولوا أنا إستشعرت روحهم الجميلة وتنازلهم الكامل عن العيدية لي لوحدي..
حقيقي ياجماعة شكراً شكراً بتحرجوني بذوقكم كده ..

كل سنة وانتم بألف خير ياجماعة ويارب متجمعين سوا وتشخبطوا في الدفتر لحد ماتزهقوا



ختاماً ..أعتذر لتقصيري في متابعة الرد في الدفتر مع إنه أمانة ,,
ولكني صدقاً كلما علقت فيه يكبر إفتقادي لعبير ..فيه شيء ناقص من غيرها بالتأكيد...
ربنا يديم لمتنا الجميلة في كل الخير والود..

للجميع أصدق الأماني بتحقيقي الأماني...


*

----------


## nariman

ايه ده أنا اسمى مكتوب فى كشف العيديه  :hey:  ربنا يخليكى للشعب الكادح يا زوزو
وبصى بقى بالنسبه لإستشعارك ده بتاع التنازل ....عندى حل وسط حفاظا على مشاعرك 

خليكى حلوه وتعالى نقسم بلاش طمع  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> 
> عيييييييييييييد سعيييييييييد ياأهالي مونتي الكرام...
> 
> عبير بتسلم عليكم جميعاً وتقول لكم كل سنة وانتم طيبين وفي الدفتر متشردين ...
> 
> وطبعاً بما إنه عيد سعيد أو هكذا يقولون 
> 
> وبما إنكم شطورين وتمضوا كل يووووووم 
> ...




دى أجمل عيدية يا زهراء

أصل بقالي زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان مش باخد عيديات "بأدفع بس"

فأنا متنازل لك عن حقي في عيدية 

ناريمان
سوما
بابا أيمن
بوسي كات 

أما الباقي فهو لي "عشان عاوز أدفع عيديات برضو

كل سنة وأنتم جميعا طيبييييييين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتى عيديتنا كلتوها؟ =أما صحيح عالم جبارة
فين البنت وفينه أبوها؟ =ييجوا يشوفوا الشفط ف غارة.[/poem]

----------


## العسل المر

كل سنة والجميع بخير  .. .. تسجيل حضور 

شكرا يا زوزاااااا ع العيديه  - مردودالك ف الدفاتر 

كل سنه وانتى طيبة يا عبير - يارب ترجعلنا بألف سلامة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

ما حدث في العيدية ذكرني بعادة قديمة عند أهالينا...

وبناء عليه... العيد الجاي وعليكم خير ان شاء الله...

بدل الواحد ما ييجي الدفتر...

يطلع القرافة.

----------


## الشيمـــاء

ازيك يا زوزو وحشاني جدا .. هي عبير ليه مش بتيجي وحشتني جدا جدا .. ارجوكي سلميلي عليها .. و كمان فين emerald و فين ندي مشوفتهاش من زمان .. في ناس كتير مشوفتهاش من زمان يا رب يرجعولنا بالسلامة.

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
حتى عيديتنا كلتوها؟ =أما صحيح عالم جبارة
فين البنت وفينه أبوها؟ =ييجوا يشوفوا الشفط ف غارة.[/poem]


ماهو ياباباااااااااا البنت وأبوها هم اللي أعطوني تصريح بده 
متقلقش بنت شهريار موصياني عليكم وقايلاااااااااااااااالي يازوزو يابنتي إفتري في الدفتر زي ماتحبي
هات العيدية بقى ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

كل سنة والجميع بخير  .. .. تسجيل حضور 

شكرا يا زوزاااااا ع العيديه  - مردودالك ف الدفاتر 

كل سنه وانتى طيبة يا عبير - يارب ترجعلنا بألف سلامة


كل سنة وإنت طيب ياعبد الرحيم والعفو ياأفندم أنا بس قلت أفرحكم بالعيدية اللي هترجع لي دي
عبير بتسلم عليك جداً..كلمتني إمبارح والحمد لله كله تمام...
نورت الدفتر وياريت تبطل تزوغ تاني..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

ما حدث في العيدية ذكرني بعادة قديمة عند أهالينا...

وبناء عليه... العيد الجاي وعليكم خير ان شاء الله...

بدل الواحد ما ييجي الدفتر...

يطلع القرافة.


هههههههههههههه خليها تنفعك يابابا 
الحق عليا اللي جايبالكم عيدية تبصوا عليها
العيد الجاي إنت اللي هتدفع بقى متاخدوش على كرمي الشنيع ده..
نورت ياأفندم..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم الشهيد
					

ازيك يا زوزو وحشاني جدا .. هي عبير ليه مش بتيجي وحشتني جدا جدا .. ارجوكي سلميلي عليها .. و كمان فين emerald و فين ندي مشوفتهاش من زمان .. في ناس كتير مشوفتهاش من زمان يا رب يرجعولنا بالسلامة.


ياأهلاً ياأهلاً ..وإنتِ وحشتيني عن جد ياشيمو سبت لك أوف لاين 
عبير كلمتني امبارح هي تمام الحمد لله وبتسلم عليكم كلكم والله وبأوصلها سلام كل واحد فيكم وراجعة قرييييييب جدا جداً..
ايمان مش حتقدر تدخل الفترة دي بس اتطمني هي بخير الحمد لله ..
ندى موجوووووودة وكلمتها إمبارح كويسة بس هي مشغولة شوية ومبتدخلش مونتي كثير ..
منورة ياقطة.







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

دى أجمل عيدية يا زهراء

أصل بقالي زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان مش باخد عيديات "بأدفع بس"

فأنا متنازل لك عن حقي في عيدية 

ناريمان
سوما
بابا أيمن
بوسي كات 

أما الباقي فهو لي "عشان عاوز أدفع عيديات برضو

كل سنة وأنتم جميعا طيبييييييين


يخليك لي يارب إنت بتتبرع بعيدية غيرك ..إيشي ثقة ياناس
ياأبو أمنية من غير ماتقول عيدياتكم وصلت عندي وكتر ألف خيركم يعني.
طيب إنت إديت أمنية عيدية ونسيتني  لن أسامحك ياوالدي ..إلحق الموقف وكفر عن هذا الخطأ اللي هأعتبره غير مقصود لحد ماأشوف العيدية وساعتها أمري لله حأضطر أسامح..
آه يانا ياطيبة..
نورت ياأفندم..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

ايه ده أنا اسمى مكتوب فى كشف العيديه  ربنا يخليكى للشعب الكادح يا زوزو
وبصى بقى بالنسبه لإستشعارك ده بتاع التنازل ....عندى حل وسط حفاظا على مشاعرك 

خليكى حلوه وتعالى نقسم بلاش طمع 


اهاااا إسمك مكتوب ومتفرحيش قوي تم تحويل عيديتك بالذات لحسابي..
أنا مقدرة طبعاً إنك من الشعب الكادح وياعيني هلكانة طول النهار تلفي في مونتي ومصروفك بيروح عالتاكسي اللي بينقلك مابين القاعات ..قمتِ صعبتِ عليّ وإستدعيتِ دموع عينيا ..
يلا حأخليني حلوة وأقسم معاكِ بالنص ...بس حأقسم الجاتوه مش العيدية..
منورة ياقطة
...




أناااااا اللي هي فخامتي لقد أتيت بمعنى حضرت ومضيت وبيرو مضت من بيتهم كالعاااااااااادة ..

نلتقي بعد الفاصل...

...*

----------


## the_chemist

> ازيك يا زوزو وحشاني جدا .. هي عبير ليه مش بتيجي وحشتني جدا جدا .. ارجوكي سلميلي عليها .. و كمان فين emerald و فين ندي مشوفتهاش من زمان .. في ناس كتير مشوفتهاش من زمان يا رب يرجعولنا بالسلامة.



وفين أم روحين "سلمى وكنزى" والتى تنكرت في صورة دعاء ثابت

ومى مؤمن

وأخيرا عاد ناصر الصديق

وفيه كمان وريث من خبر رع بأبلغ عنه أنه بيزوغ ومش بيوقع في الدفتر "أنا بوقع فيه أهه"




> *
> 
> يخليك لي يارب إنت بتتبرع بعيدية غيرك ..إيشي ثقة ياناس
> ياأبو أمنية من غير ماتقول عيدياتكم وصلت عندي وكتر ألف خيركم يعني.
> طيب إنت إديت أمنية عيدية ونسيتني  لن أسامحك ياوالدي ..إلحق الموقف وكفر عن هذا الخطأ اللي هأعتبره غير مقصود لحد ماأشوف العيدية وساعتها أمري لله حأضطر أسامح..
> آه يانا ياطيبة..
> نورت ياأفندم..
> 
> 
> ...*


وهى عيديتك لم تصل إليك

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه من الملعون بوش

سرقها في الطريق

عموما هأقتله وأجى بالعيدية فورم

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا تعبي يانى

بس كله علشان سواد عيون أخت أمنية كله يهوووووووووووووووووون

تسلمى يا زهــــــــــــــراء

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					


وهى عيديتك لم تصل إليك

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه من الملعون بوش

سرقها في الطريق

عموما هأقتله وأجى بالعيدية فورم

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا تعبي يانى

بس كله علشان سواد عيون أخت أمنية كله يهوووووووووووووووووون

تسلمى يا زهــــــــــــــراء


 إيه المعاناة دي كلها بس ياأبو أمنية ..ده أنت تعبت جداااااااا كله من وجه النحس بوش هو السبب ..





			
				وفين أم روحين "سلمى وكنزى" والتى تنكرت في صورة دعاء ثابت

ومى مؤمن

وأخيرا عاد ناصر الصديق

وفيه كمان وريث من خبر رع بأبلغ عنه أنه بيزوغ ومش بيوقع في الدفتر "أنا بوقع فيه أهه"
			
		

دعاء موجودة ومي موجودة بس بيرغوا برا
وناصر الحمد لله رجع تاني..
وريث بقى كل يوم أشوفه في قائمة المتواجدين بس مبيجيش يوقع..
...
منور ياوالدي..




تسجيل حضور أهو..*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

أفهم بقة فيه إيه واحد يزوغ ولما يجى يفتن عليا 
والتانية تبلغ عنى إيه يا جماعة فيه إيه ؟

الأستاذ كيماوى 
مش متفقين إنى أبعد خالص لغاية العيدية ما توصل تقوم انت راميهالى من بعيد لبعيد ومحدش ياخد باله ؟


والست زهرة مش متفقين معاكى إنك تغطى على السرقة وتاخدى ثلث العيدية ؟

وبعدين كدة حأبدأ أتوغوش

عايزين تاخدوا العيدية لوحدكم وأشربها أنا ولا إيه ؟


لازم يعنى تفتنوا عليا 
طيب فيها لأخفيها 

وكل سنة وأنتم كلكم بخير وسم خصوصى للمفترية الكبيرة بيرو 
ويا رب ترجع تانى ونطمئن عليها وعل كل أفراد أسرتها

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حضرت

والله ياشهرزاد الابنه

الدفتر من غيرك وحش اوى

يارب ترجعى تانى تنورى مكانك

لإن وحشنى خصوماتك جداً*

----------


## زهــــراء

> أفهم بقة فيه إيه واحد يزوغ ولما يجى يفتن عليا 
> والتانية تبلغ عنى إيه يا جماعة فيه إيه ؟
> 
> الأستاذ كيماوى 
> مش متفقين إنى أبعد خالص لغاية العيدية ما توصل تقوم انت راميهالى من بعيد لبعيد ومحدش ياخد باله ؟
> 
> 
> والست زهرة مش متفقين معاكى إنك تغطى على السرقة وتاخدى ثلث العيدية ؟
> 
> ...


 ::  :: 
*
أفهم من هذا ياأفندم إن اللي أكل مننا العيدية هو حضرتك وكمان أخذتها في ساعة إنفلات أمني وزوغت؟؟
يالَ الهول اومال أنا كنت فيييين كل ده..بص حأغطي عالعملية بس لي 99.9% من اللي طااار..
المفترية الكبيرة بتسلم عليك وتقول لك غير أقوالك لحسن إن غداً لناظره قرييييييييييب..

منور ياأفندم .....


....*

*لقد حضـــــــــــرت ..*

----------


## nariman

*حضــــــــــــــور*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

:BRAWA:  :y:  :Spidy: 
يعنى أكذب مش انت واخدة 35 فى المية من المبلغ وأبو أمنية كذلك وقولتولى حنشيلك نصيبك لغاية الجو م يهدى  ::no3:: 

طيب عايز حقى وإلا حأفتن عليكم  :y:  :y: 
هه يلا 

وبلاش عند معايا علشان ما خفى كان أعظم ::@:  :Eat: 


بلغى بنت الحج شهريار إنى مش خايف وتورينى مشسرور بتاع أبوها حيعمل إيه
هههههه

قال غدا قال  :gp:  :gp: :

إحينى النهاردة وحاسبن بكرة 
قال غدا قال  :Mad: 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه: :Baby:  :Baby:  :Baby: 
                                                 :: :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: :f

----------


## the_chemist

> يعنى أكذب مش انت واخدة 35 فى المية من المبلغ وأبو أمنية كذلك وقولتولى حنشيلك نصيبك لغاية الجو م يهدى 
> 
> طيب عايز حقى وإلا حأفتن عليكم 
> هه يلا 
> 
> وبلاش عند معايا علشان ما خفى كان أعظم
> 
> 
> بلغى بنت الحج شهريار إنى مش خايف وتورينى مشسرور بتاع أبوها حيعمل إيه
> ...




روح بعيد يا ابنى

دا أنت طلعت فضيحة

مش هتطول ولا 0.0000000000000000000000001

----------


## الجنايني

انا جيت واسف علي التأخير الدنيا زحمة قوي برة  ويا اهلا وسهلا بالجميع

----------


## the_chemist

ألوووووووووو  ألوووووووووووووووووووووو

نحن هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

فين النااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس

الدفتر مالوش طعم من غيرك يا عبير

----------


## سوما

> ألوووووووووو  ألوووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> نحن هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> فين النااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس


نحن هنا ياااااا فندم.......  :Poster Oops: 
 :M (10):  Happy Birthday  :M (10): 



> الدفتر مالوش طعم من غيرك يا عبير


أن شاء الله ترجع بالسلامة وتمضى فى الدفتر وتكون بخير....... :M (32):

----------


## nariman

*ونحن كمان هنا ..وحشتينا يابيرو ....أين انتى يازوزو* 

*حضووووور*

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

يا جماعة

 بجد أخبار أختنا بنت الحج الكبير ربنا يديله الصحة شهريار إيه ؟

وليه ما بتجيش تراجع التواقيع بتاعتنا ألا يكون فيه حد ماضى لحد ولا حاجة 

يا ريت لو تبلغوها تحيات وإحترامى 

وقولولها الدفتر خانة وحش جدا من غيرها 

وعموما تمنياتى لها بكل الخير

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور.......  :f2: 
أتمنى للجميع الصحة والعافية والسعادة..  :M (32):

----------


## the_chemist

كيفكم يا سادة

عاملين ايه

يارب دايما بالخير وعلي الخير متجمعين

----------


## nariman

*مساء الفل* 
*حضور وإنصراف مع بعض* 
 :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير عليكم  جميعا  

تم تسجيل الحضور 

يارب كلم يخير ان شاء الله 

وحشتونى قووووووووووووووووووى 

اخبار بنت شهريار ايه ؟

----------


## زهــــراء

*لقد أتييييييييييييييييييييييييت 



مو جاية أسجل حضور طبعاً ..



جاية أسجل شغــــــــــــــب ..ياساتر عليكم قفلتوا لي نفسي كل ما أجي أرد ألاقي الناس بتقول الدفتر بقى وحششششششششش بتقولوها في وشي ياوحششششششين؟


طيب من النهاردة مش حيبقى وحششششششش ولا حاجة 


لييييييييييييييييه بقى 




بصوا تحت وإنتوا تعرفوا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

حــــــــــضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرت




ولـــــــــــــــى عـــــــــــــــــــودة
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*ايه ده ...عبيــــــــــــــر* 

*وحشتينا جدا*
*ألف حمدلله عالسلامه*
*بجد إفتقدتك جدا*

*نورتى مكانك ياحبى* 
**

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


خلاص 



أيام اللحمة والفيضانات الغذائية راحت 





رجعنا للجفاف 




حضرت بتاعت الخصومات 





أه يا بطنى يا غلبانه 





صحيح لكى وحشة بس بردة لازم تكون برحمه



حمدالله على السلامة يا كبيرة الدفتر خانة 



أبو أمنية أكل علينا العيدية 


منورة

----------


## سوما

بنت شهريار\ عبير..
حمدلله على السلامة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  :f2: 
أن شاء الله تكونى بخير...  ::

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 80"]بيروووووو حبيبة قلبي

حمدلله على السلامه

وحشتيني يا قلبي
[/frame]*

----------


## the_chemist

> حــــــــــضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ولـــــــــــــــى عـــــــــــــــــــودة


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

خايف أتكلم تقولوا بيعاكس علي قارعة المنتدي

بس عن جد وبكل جد

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااه

 :f:  for you

and for your doughter

زهـــــــــــــــــــــراء

----------


## Amira

> حــــــــــضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرت
> 
> 
> 
> ولـــــــــــــــى عـــــــــــــــــــودة


*لا يا شيخة... ما لسة بدري* 


*سيادتك عندك خصم 6 أشهر * 

*بس دونت وري مش بمضي و إيدي فاضية   اتفضلي*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_

حضررررررررررررررررررررررت

وطبعا كالعادة 
مش جاية وايدة فاضية
انا قلت اجى اخد الخصومات المتأخرة اللى عليكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


محدش يضررررررررررررررررررررررررب
دا انا جايبة حديقة بحالها
مش هتكفى وردة ولا اتنين ولا عشرة
حقيقى افتقدتكم جدااااااااااااا
ووحشنى وجودى بينكم
فى بيتى الثانى
وعالمى الثانى
جزيل الشكر لكل من سأل عنى
جزيل الشكر لكل من تواجد فى الدفتر
جزيل الشكر للحاضرين والغائبين
يارب دائما متجمعين بكل خير



ياريت اللى ياخد حاجه يشمها ويرجعها تانى
دى فلوس حكومة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

ايه ده ...عبيــــــــــــــر 

وحشتينا جدا
ألف حمدلله عالسلامه
بجد إفتقدتك جدا

نورتى مكانك ياحبى 



ناريمااااااااان
انا جيت اهو
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكى حبيبتى
وحشتونى اوى
المكان منور بيكم غاليتى
نورتى الدفتر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وريث من خبر رع
					

بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


خلاص 



أيام اللحمة والفيضانات الغذائية راحت 





رجعنا للجفاف 




حضرت بتاعت الخصومات 





أه يا بطنى يا غلبانه 





صحيح لكى وحشة بس بردة لازم تكون برحمه



حمدالله على السلامة يا كبيرة الدفتر خانة 



أبو أمنية أكل علينا العيدية 


منورة


هسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
هاتوا اللى عليكوا 
هنبتدى بابو امنية اكل العيدية
ماليش دعوة عليكم ياميش رمضان وكمان العيدية بتاعتى
وبعدين انا سايبة زوزو تاخد نصيبى ارجع الاقيكم اخدتوا نصيب البنت
طييييييييييييييييب
انا جيت اهو
شكرا لترحيبك اخى العزيز وريث
نورت الدفتر








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

بنت شهريار\ عبير..
حمدلله على السلامة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
أن شاء الله تكونى بخير... 


الله يسلمك ويخليكى سمسم
وحشتينى
نورتى الدفتر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزة نفس
					

[frame="1 80"]بيروووووو حبيبة قلبي

حمدلله على السلامه

وحشتيني يا قلبي
[/frame]


بيرووووووووووووو
الله يسلمك ويخليكى ياقمراية
وحشتينى كتيرررررررررر
مخصوم منك شهر ونص انا كنت متبعاااااااااااااااااااااكم 
نوررررررررررررتى 




_

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> خايف أتكلم تقولوا بيعاكس علي قارعة المنتدي
> 
> بس عن جد وبكل جد
> 
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااه
> 
>  for you
> ...


ابووووووووووووو امنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييية
ولكم ولكم ولكم
بكل جد وجد اوى كمان انا جيت اهو
اخبار القصر اللى على الترعة ايه ؟؟
سمعت ان امنية احتلتة هى واطفال العيلة عندكم  :3: 
ياريت تقولها متفقناش على كدا  :Nono: 
اخى العزيز فريد
اسعدنى وجودك وترحيبك الطيب
يارب دايما بكل خير وهنا وسعادة
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لا يا شيخة... ما لسة بدري* 
> 
> 
> *سيادتك عندك خصم 6 أشهر * 
> 
> *بس دونت وري مش بمضي و إيدي فاضية   اتفضلي*


لسه بدرى !! 
طيب افوت عليكم بكرة يعنى ولا ايه  ::rolleyes:: 
وبعدين خصم ايه ياحلوة  ::p: 
دا انتوا عليكم العيدية  :Mad: 
خدى القرد بتاعك دا وانتى ماشية
اكل كل الموز اللى فى القاعة  :: 
وحشتينى يابنوتة  :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> ابووووووووووووو امنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييية
> ولكم ولكم ولكم
> بكل جد وجد اوى كمان انا جيت اهو
> اخبار القصر اللى على الترعة ايه ؟؟
> سمعت ان امنية احتلتة هى واطفال العيلة عندكم 
> ياريت تقولها متفقناش على كدا 
> اخى العزيز فريد
> اسعدنى وجودك وترحيبك الطيب
> يارب دايما بكل خير وهنا وسعادة


لا إطمنى أمنية جابت كل أطفال الحضانة وبس

المهم أن القصر بقي نضيييييييف زى الفل

لا تقلقي

حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة ويارب يكون الوالد في أفضل حال

----------


## سوما

بنت شهريار .. 
مخصوم منك سنة يا فندم... ::  المفروض أنتى الريس هناااااااا والعقوبة مزدوجة.. منورة دفترك  :: 

تسجيل حضور.... :f2:

----------


## nariman

*ما بلاش سيره الريس دى ياسوما يجعل كلامنا خفيف*

*تسجيل حضور برضه*

----------


## سوما

> *ما بلاش سيره الريس دى ياسوما يجعل كلامنا خفيف*
> 
> *تسجيل حضور برضه*


ايه ده يا ناريمان.. انتى فهمتى أيه.. ::-s: 
أنا قصدى الريس..  ::  ريسة الدفتر  :l2:  بيرو..
تسجيل خروج.. ::$:

----------


## the_chemist

> ايه ده يا ناريمان.. انتى فهمتى أيه..
> أنا قصدى الريس..  ريسة الدفتر  بيرو..
> تسجيل خروج..


هههههههههههههه


يا خوافة

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

بنت شهريار .. 
مخصوم منك سنة يا فندم... المفروض أنتى الريس هناااااااا والعقوبة مزدوجة.. منورة دفترك 

تسجيل حضور....


اممممممممممممممممم
كدا ياسمسمممممممممممممم 
مكنش العششششششششم
دا بدل ماتجمعى الخصومات على ما ارجع
مخصوم منك ساندويتش الفطار
وحشتينى .. الدفتر منور بوجودك الجميل







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

ما بلاش سيره الريس دى ياسوما يجعل كلامنا خفيف

تسجيل حضور برضه 


يعنى ايه ريس !!
هو احنا بنخاااااااف !!
احنا بنترررررررررررررررررررعب ياناريمان 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الدفتر ياقمر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

هههههههههههههه


يا خوافة


يااللى مش خواااااااااااااااااااف
طيب كلم الريس بينادى عليك  
امنية امانة عندنا متخااااااااااافش 
نورت اخى العزيز
_

----------


## the_chemist

معقوووووووووووووووووووول كده


لايونكن 

الدفتر بتاع بنت السلطان يترمي في الصفحة التانية


نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

كلا وبلا و10000000000000 هلا

وأى حاجة فيها لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بنت أبوها رجعت ولازم الدفتر يبقي في الصفحة الأولانية

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

معقوووووووووووووووووووول كده


لايونكن 

الدفتر بتاع بنت السلطان يترمي في الصفحة التانية


نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

كلا وبلا و10000000000000 هلا

وأى حاجة فيها لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بنت أبوها رجعت ولازم الدفتر يبقي في الصفحة الأولانية


ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسكت دا انا اتصدمممممممممممت 
اغيب يفضل الدفتر فى الصفحة الاولى
اجى يروح التانية
امال لو قعدت شهر فى مونتى هتحذفووووووووووووووة 
مااااااااااااااااااااااااشى 
على فين والله منا عارفة 


انا حضرررررررررررررررررررررررت*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

اذكروا الله

----------


## the_chemist

> اذكروا الله


سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وعدد ما ذرأو ما برأ من البداية للنهاية

شكرا يا أشرف وجزاك الله خيرا علي التذكرة

----------


## سوما

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> يا خوافة


ههههههه أنا خوافة ؟؟ أبدا أبدا.. :: 
الموضوع وما فيه أنى بوضح قصدى أنى قاصدة عبير..  :Hug2: 
ولو كان قصدى حد تانى كنت مش هخاف وهأقول عادى يعنى.. :Helpsmilie2: 

صباح الخير........ :M (32): 
تسجيل حضور...... ::sh::

----------


## Amira

*معلش اصل انا عندي غسيل النهاردة*

----------


## nariman

*إنتى ياست ياللى فوق ..غسيلك بينقط علينا 
* 
*جيت ألم الغسيل*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أشرف المجاهد
					

اذكروا الله


لا اله الا الله
سيدنا محمد رسول الله
نورت الدفتر اخى الفاضل







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وعدد ما ذرأو ما برأ من البداية للنهاية

شكرا يا أشرف وجزاك الله خيرا علي التذكرة


نورت اخى الفاضل فريد 
مخصوم من سيادتك يوم ونص 
علشان حضرت بدون توئييييييييييييييع 
بس بردو نورت







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

ههههههه أنا خوافة ؟؟ أبدا أبدا..
الموضوع وما فيه أنى بوضح قصدى أنى قاصدة عبير.. 
ولو كان قصدى حد تانى كنت مش هخاف وهأقول عادى يعنى..

صباح الخير........
تسجيل حضور......


صح هتقول عادى اوى جدا خالص
ايه يعنى 
ما احنا قريب هيبقى عندنا رئيس جمهورية مخابز ابناء مصر
على يد زهراء وابن رشد
قولى يا اوختشى ولا يهمك
تحيا مصر 
نورتى ياسكرة








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					



معلش اصل انا عندي غسيل النهاردة 


حد يكب كركدية من على السطوح يابناااااااااااااااااااااات 
نورتى بغسيلك يا اوختشى







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

إنتى ياست ياللى فوق ..غسيلك بينقط علينا 
 
جيت ألم الغسيل 


لا تقلقى ياناريمان
الغسيل بقى عصير كركدية 
متقلقيش على غسيلك ..
كبينا من فوق عصير فراولة علشان متقوليش اشمعنا 
نورتى ياقمر
*

----------


## زهــــراء

وأنا جاية أشمت في اللي عنده غسيل واللي هيلم الغسيل ::p: 

حضــــــــــــــــــــــــرت يامامتي :3: 

ده حضور نص كم تصبيرة كده ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

وأنا جاية أشمت في اللي عنده غسيل واللي هيلم الغسيل

حضــــــــــــــــــــــــرت يامامتي

ده حضور نص كم تصبيرة كده



بيعجبنى فيكى انك طالعة لمامتشك 
اشمتى اشمتى 


حضرت انا وبنتى
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

إيه الزحمة دي؟

وسعوا يا ولاد اما اشوف...

آآه... دي البنت اللي عاملة نفسها بنت شهريار...

أقول لكوا عرفت منين انها مش؟

حد اتخصم له حاجة من ساعة ما جت؟

تبقى مش هي.

لكن من باب الاحتياط (احسن يكون ربنا هداها)...

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ميت هلا يا ميت هلا =دي مرتباتنا معطلة
والعيشة كات متكعبله =متدحوسة ومتشنشله
دا احنا اتهرينا م الغلا =والغيبة والله مطوله.[/poem]

----------


## nour2005

صباح الخير 
تسجيل حضور على أجمل عبير وحشتيني يا قمر :Bye: 
وصباح الورد على أغلى ناس  :f2: 

هو إنتو بتجيبوا التعليقات الجميلة دي منين
والله أنا حاقع من الضحك غسيل وكركديه وفراولة 
يا ريت تحدفولي شوية عصير فراولة عالصبح كده 
أصلي بموت فيها  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الخير 
> تسجيل حضور على أجمل عبير وحشتيني يا قمر
> وصباح الورد على أغلى ناس 
> 
> هو إنتو بتجيبوا التعليقات الجميلة دي منين
> والله أنا حاقع من الضحك غسيل وكركديه وفراولة 
> يا ريت تحدفولي شوية عصير فراولة عالصبح كده 
> أصلي بموت فيها


يعنى يا ست نور عايشة في لؤلؤة وعاوزة تعرفي الحاجات دى إزاى

إلا بجد اللؤلؤة دى فيها غسيل برضوا

حضرت يا بنت شهريار وبلاش توئئئئئيع تانى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يعنى يا ست نور عايشة في لؤلؤة وعاوزة تعرفي الحاجات دى إزاى
> إلا بجد اللؤلؤة دى فيها غسيل برضوا
> حضرت يا بنت شهريار وبلاش توئئئئئيع تانى


السلام عليكم

سؤالك في محله يا أخ كيميائي...

وبالرجوع لموسوعة "النظافة... من اخيشة للفول أوتوماتيك" ثبت أن اللؤلؤة -زيها زي غيرها- فيها غسيل...

ودا تعرفه لما تلاقي الحبل النايلون ممدود برة الصدفة وعليه الجلاليب والشرابات.

أما بالنسبة لطلبك من بنت شهريار عن التوئيع... فقلبك ابيض... دي فاتحاله الدفتر مخصوص.

----------


## سوما

ياااااااا صباح الخير والسعادة على الناس اللى عاملين زى السكر الزيادة..  :f2: 
تحياااااااااا جمهورية مصر العربية......تحيااااااا جمهورية مصر العربية........ تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية..
وحشنى أوى تحية العلم.... ::  الصبح فى حوش المدرسة..
تسجيل أنتماء....و ..... حضور..  :Smart:

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم
> 
> سؤالك في محله يا أخ كيميائي...
> 
> وبالرجوع لموسوعة "النظافة... من اخيشة للفول أوتوماتيك" ثبت أن اللؤلؤة -زيها زي غيرها- فيها غسيل...
> 
> ودا تعرفه لما تلاقي الحبل النايلون ممدود برة الصدفة وعليه الجلاليب والشرابات.
> 
> أما بالنسبة لطلبك من بنت شهريار عن التوئيع... فقلبك ابيض... دي فاتحاله الدفتر مخصوص.


يااااااااااااااه يا عمو

أوحشتنى يا شاعرنا وتوحشت لردودك الغالية

 :Love:

----------


## nariman

*أسعد الله مساءكم*

*تسلمى يابيرو على الفراوله بموت فيها وليا معاها ذكريات* 
*وانتى ياست ياللى جايه تشمتى ..إيه رأيك حتشربى الكركديه والفراوله على بعض* 

*حضـــــــــور بالفراوله* 
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*



			
				وانتى ياست ياللى جايه تشمتى ..إيه رأيك حتشربى الكركديه والفراوله على بعض
			
		

بتكلمي ميييييييييين ياتفيدة؟؟
أنا أشمت؟؟ أعوووووذ بالله مو من طبعي أبتاااااااا خصوصاً فيكِ

جيييييت وأتيت في نفس ذات الوقت أسجل حضور وبلااااااغ رسمي بإن مامتي بيرو جهازها متفيرس وبتحارب في ساحات القتال ضد الفيروس الآثم..
دعواتكم بقى

مسا الزهور..*

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> 
> بتكلمي ميييييييييين ياتفيدة؟؟
> أنا أشمت؟؟ أعوووووذ بالله مو من طبعي أبتاااااااا خصوصاً فيكِ
> 
> جيييييت وأتيت في نفس ذات الوقت أسجل حضور وبلااااااغ رسمي بإن مامتي بيرو جهازها متفيرس وبتحارب في ساحات القتال ضد الفيروس الآثم..
> دعواتكم بقى
> 
> مسا الزهور..*


ياااااه أنتى كيتى يا زهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراء

منورة قوى قوى

هما الأمريكان وصلوا لجهاز مامتك

ربنا يستر

----------


## زهــــراء

> ياااااه أنتى كيتى يا زهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراء
> 
> منورة قوى قوى
> 
> هما الأمريكان وصلوا لجهاز مامتك
> 
> ربنا يستر


*أي نعم كييييييييت ياوالدي
عن جد والله ده نورك اللي قوي قوي قوي ربنا يخليك يارب
الأمريكان وصلوا لكل حاجة هي جات على جهاز بيرو؟
إن شاء الله تظبطه وتجي على طول..
مساء الزهور ياأبو أمنية..
..*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 
تسجيل أنصراف...... :Bye:

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخير 
> تسجيل أنصراف......


ايه ده

مفيش لا انضباط ولا إلتزام بالمواعيد


يا بنتي ميعاد الإنصراف الساعة 1 الظهر ايه اللى مقعدك لغاية الساعة 4:39 مساءا


باي

----------


## سوما

> ايه ده
> 
> مفيش لا انضباط ولا إلتزام بالمواعيد
> 
> يا بنتي ميعاد الإنصراف الساعة 1 الظهر ايه اللى مقعدك لغاية الساعة 4:39 مساءا


معلش أصل ده ميعاد أنصرافى   :Icecream:  بقعد زيادة عنكم أربع ساعات بحالهم... :: 
*تسجيل حضور*  ::-s: 
*صباحكم ورد وفل أن شاء* *الله*...  :M (32):

----------


## nariman

*مســـاء الحـب*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير....... :M (32): 
تسجيل أنصراف...... :Bye:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

اخباركم ايه جميعا 


تسجيل  حضور

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

إيه الزحمة دي؟

وسعوا يا ولاد اما اشوف...

آآه... دي البنت اللي عاملة نفسها بنت شهريار...

أقول لكوا عرفت منين انها مش؟

حد اتخصم له حاجة من ساعة ما جت؟

تبقى مش هي.

لكن من باب الاحتياط (احسن يكون ربنا هداها)...

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا ميت هلا يا ميت هلا =دي مرتباتنا معطلة
والعيشة كات متكعبله =متدحوسة ومتشنشله
دا احنا اتهرينا م الغلا =والغيبة والله مطوله.[/poem]


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وسعوووووووووووووولة يا ناس
اهلا اهلا سيد ايمن
انت جيتيارمضان 
ولكم ولكم
مع اثبات تحقيق اثبات الشخصية يافندم
وصورة البطاقة والفيش والتشبية واللى مشبهش
ومعاها بلاغ لسيادتك بخصم الفترة السابقة من مرتبك والحوافز
وحجز  بدلات العيد وياميش رمضان احتياطى 
حددددددش ضامن الظروف 

ها .. انا جيت ولا لسه 
نوررررررررررررررررررت الدفتر يابابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nour2005
					

صباح الخير 
تسجيل حضور على أجمل عبير وحشتيني يا قمر
وصباح الورد على أغلى ناس 

هو إنتو بتجيبوا التعليقات الجميلة دي منين
والله أنا حاقع من الضحك غسيل وكركديه وفراولة 
يا ريت تحدفولي شوية عصير فراولة عالصبح كده 
أصلي بموت فيها 


شووووووووووووووب عصير فراولة للغالية نور
بس خلى بالك من غسيلك بقى 
نورتى الدفتر ياقمراية
وحشتينى 


_

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير........ :f:  
تسجيل حضور وأمضاء بتوقيعى.. سوما..  :GANJA: 



> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اخباركم ايه جميعا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. حمدلله على السلامة يا أ. ناصر.. :Smart:

----------


## the_chemist

> *مســـاء الحـب*


مساء الورد والسعادة علي الناس السكر زيادة




> مساء الخير.......
> تسجيل أنصراف......


واحنا لحقنا نقعد معاكى يا بنتى

طيب انتظرى لما نقول الـ 7 كلمات بتوع السلم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

"مش هأقول يعنى ايه غير لما حد يسأل"




> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اخباركم ايه جميعا 
> 
> 
> تسجيل  حضور


ياهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

أنت فين يا عمنا

مخصوم من مرتب بنت أبوها 6 شهور و7 سنين بسبب غيابك يا فتى

ياللا بقي المسامح كريم

هنخصم منك أنت بقي بلاش هى

"يعنى تبقي بجميلة مش عافية يا بنت أبوها"

هاي 


باى :Bye2:

----------


## سوما

> واحنا لحقنا نقعد معاكى يا بنتى
> 
> طيب انتظرى لما نقول الـ 7 كلمات بتوع السلم
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> "مش هأقول يعنى ايه غير لما حد يسأل"
> 
> هاي 
> ...


ما أنا قعدت لوحدى يومها ومفيش حد عدى معايا عشان يمضى غير ناريمان..  :Icecream: 
ايه هما ال7 كلمات بتوع السلم ده  ::  طيب انا بسأل اهوا يعنى ايه؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

يعنى يا ست نور عايشة في لؤلؤة وعاوزة تعرفي الحاجات دى إزاى

إلا بجد اللؤلؤة دى فيها غسيل برضوا

حضرت يا بنت شهريار وبلاش توئئئئئيع تانى


كيميائى حضرب .. بس مضمنش التوئيييييييييييييييييييع 
نورت اخى العزيز







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ayman Roshdy
					

السلام عليكم

سؤالك في محله يا أخ كيميائي...

وبالرجوع لموسوعة "النظافة... من اخيشة للفول أوتوماتيك" ثبت أن اللؤلؤة -زيها زي غيرها- فيها غسيل...

ودا تعرفه لما تلاقي الحبل النايلون ممدود برة الصدفة وعليه الجلاليب والشرابات.

أما بالنسبة لطلبك من بنت شهريار عن التوئيع... فقلبك ابيض... دي فاتحاله الدفتر مخصوص.


انا اسمى مكتوووووووووووووووووووب 
طيب والنبى المشابك اللى بتقع من لؤلؤة نور هانم هننزل السبت تحطوها 
سالخير يا عندليبنا
العندليب قام بالتوئييييييييييع
انا ماليش دعوة 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

ياااااااا صباح الخير والسعادة على الناس اللى عاملين زى السكر الزيادة.. 
تحياااااااااا جمهورية مصر العربية......تحيااااااا جمهورية مصر العربية........ تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية..
وحشنى أوى تحية العلم.... الصبح فى حوش المدرسة..
تسجيل أنتماء....و ..... حضور.. 


تسجيل ترحيب وتعظيم وتكريم
شكلنا هنرجع المدرسة تانى ياسمسم
واحنا هنزوووووووووووغ 
نورتى ياقمراية







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

أسعد الله مساءكم

تسلمى يابيرو على الفراوله بموت فيها وليا معاها ذكريات 
وانتى ياست ياللى جايه تشمتى ..إيه رأيك حتشربى الكركديه والفراوله على بعض 

حضـــــــــور بالفراوله 



ياهلا بالفراولاية والشيكولاتة كمان
نورتى ناريمان







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

ياااااه أنتى كيتى يا زهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراء

منورة قوى قوى

هما الأمريكان وصلوا لجهاز مامتك

ربنا يستر


متقلقش يا ابو امنية
جايين لك فى الطريق 
نوررررررت







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

أي نعم كييييييييت ياوالدي
عن جد والله ده نورك اللي قوي قوي قوي ربنا يخليك يارب
الأمريكان وصلوا لكل حاجة هي جات على جهاز بيرو؟
إن شاء الله تظبطه وتجي على طول..
مساء الزهور ياأبو أمنية..
..


ايه النور الكتير داااااااااااااااااا
مين هيدفع فاتورة الكهربا 
متحلفش يا كيميائى وتتعصب
هتدفعها انت طبعا 

نورتى يا زوزتى 


_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

مساء الخير 
تسجيل أنصراف......


متتأخرررررررررررررررريش 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

مســـاء الحـب 


مساء الحنين







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

السلام عليكم 

اخباركم ايه جميعا 


تسجيل  حضور


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هلا ومرحبا ناصر الصديق
نورت الدفتر 



_

----------


## the_chemist

> ما أنا قعدت لوحدى يومها ومفيش حد عدى معايا عشان يمضى غير ناريمان.. 
> ايه هما ال7 كلمات بتوع السلم ده  طيب انا بسأل اهوا يعنى ايه؟؟؟


ياااااااااه يا سوما

بقي مش عارفة الـ 7 كلمات بتوع السلم

دا يا ستي لما بيكون فيه 2 ستات قاعدين مع بعض ويفضلوا يحكوا مع بعض 5 أو 6 ساعات

ولما يخلصوا ويقرروا يمشوا

وتفتح صاحبة البيت باب الشقة علشان تسلم والوداع

يفتحوا موضوع جديد يستمر له حوالى نص ساعة ع الأقل

وكل واحدة تقف تبدل في رجليها شوية تركن يمين وشوية شمال

لما رجليها الإتنين يتعبوا قوى

يقولوا ياللا كفاية بقي ويسلموا ويمشوا


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عرفتى يا ستى الحكاية بقي

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

مساء الورد والسعادة علي الناس السكر زيادة



واحنا لحقنا نقعد معاكى يا بنتى

طيب انتظرى لما نقول الـ 7 كلمات بتوع السلم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

"مش هأقول يعنى ايه غير لما حد يسأل"



ياهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

أنت فين يا عمنا

مخصوم من مرتب بنت أبوها 6 شهور و7 سنين بسبب غيابك يا فتى

ياللا بقي المسامح كريم

هنخصم منك أنت بقي بلاش هى

"يعنى تبقي بجميلة مش عافية يا بنت أبوها"

هاي 


باى


لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اعمل الجميلة من جيب سيادتك 
مخصوم من ابو امنية بدل ناصر الصديق 

_

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

وعادت المفترية 

بعد غياب تعود لتشعل أيامنا بالخصومات 
بعد أكل كعك العيد والحاجات الحلوة 
نعود للضرب والتلطيش 

وفين يوجعك

أدعوا كل الإخوة من الحذر منها بنت الحج شهر يار

دى أنا عارفها كويس وحافظها كمان
عموما 
أنا مش خايف ولو حد فيكم خايف منها يقولها 
مسرور طلع معاش

هههههههههههههههههههه
نورت المونتى يا كبيرة 

وطبعا كنتى ماضية طلب الأجازة بتاعى من فترة يعنى مفيش غرامات ولا تحقيق ولا خصومات أهه


وحشتونى كلكم والله فعلا بمشاغباتكم


أبو أمنية 
فينك يا راجل والله واحشنى 
وعمك أبو سماعين باع الحمارة إللى حيلتهم وإشترى بدلها عربية نص نقل 
لزوم التطور
تحياتى وحبى وإحترامى للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

> وعادت المفترية 
> 
> بعد غياب تعود لتشعل أيامنا بالخصومات 
> بعد أكل كعك العيد والحاجات الحلوة 
> نعود للضرب والتلطيش 
> 
> وفين يوجعك
> 
> أدعوا كل الإخوة من الحذر منها بنت الحج شهر يار
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحشتنى جدا والله بجد وعن جد

أنت فين يا واد كنت عند جدك خفرع ولا ايه

أول لما شوفت اسمك قلت لازم أسألك عن حمارة عم أبوسماعين لقيتك بتقول لوحدك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وحشتنى جدا


تحيااااااااتى

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير......... :f: 
تسجيل حضور... :Poster Oops:  وتذكير بأن الشهر بيخلص اهوا.......عايزين نقبض بقى..... ::'(:

----------


## oo7

ايه يا جماعة انا جيت
معلش اتاخرت عليكو
فاتنى حاجة
سجلوحضورى
oo7

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

> صباح الخير.........
> تسجيل حضور... وتذكير بأن الشهر بيخلص اهوا.......عايزين نقبض بقى.....


مقرتيش مداخلتى ولا إيه؟

مش بأقول المفترية بتاعت الخصومات جات
يبقى كل شهر وانت طيبة
قبض إيه ؟؟؟؟
راح تقولك مخصوم منك 6 شهور 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




يلا عوضك على الله فى الشهر دا كمان 
وبعدين من إمتى وبنت الحج شهر بتقبض غير مسرور



يلا خلينا نشحت عند السيدة ولا الحسين

واحشنى يا أبو أمنية

----------


## the_chemist

> واحشنى يا أبو أمنية


يا سلام عليك وأنت بخيل

بقي أنا أكتب لك عريظة 

وأنت ترد بدية بس


ياللا هنرش ميه

----------


## the_chemist

> ايه يا جماعة انا جيت
> معلش اتاخرت عليكو
> فاتنى حاجة
> سجلوحضورى
> oo7


مرحبا بك يا ........

بصراحة مش عارف أقرأ إسمك


منور بيتك ومطرحك

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وريث من خبر رع
					

وعادت المفترية 

بعد غياب تعود لتشعل أيامنا بالخصومات 
بعد أكل كعك العيد والحاجات الحلوة 
نعود للضرب والتلطيش 

وفين يوجعك

أدعوا كل الإخوة من الحذر منها بنت الحج شهر يار

دى أنا عارفها كويس وحافظها كمان
عموما 
أنا مش خايف ولو حد فيكم خايف منها يقولها 
مسرور طلع معاش

هههههههههههههههههههه
نورت المونتى يا كبيرة 

وطبعا كنتى ماضية طلب الأجازة بتاعى من فترة يعنى مفيش غرامات ولا تحقيق ولا خصومات أهه


وحشتونى كلكم والله فعلا بمشاغباتكم


أبو أمنية 
فينك يا راجل والله واحشنى 
وعمك أبو سماعين باع الحمارة إللى حيلتهم وإشترى بدلها عربية نص نقل 
لزوم التطور
تحياتى وحبى وإحترامى للجميع


مفترية !!
هو احنا عندنا مفتريين هنا لا سمح الله !!
حااااااااااااااااااااش وكلاااااااااااااااااااااا 
مخصوم من وريث تلات ايام بسبب ترويج اوشاعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 

وبعدين عارفنى وحافظنى طيب سمع ولو غلطت فى حرف هنرفدددددددددددددددددددك 

خليكوا شاهدين 

نورت يا وريث
_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

صباح الخير.........
تسجيل حضور... وتذكير بأن الشهر بيخلص اهوا.......عايزين نقبض بقى.....


وااااااااااااااااااااات !!
ماذا ارى ياهل ترى !!
سوما بتتكلم فى السياسة !!
وكمان السياسة العليا !!
ودعوا سوما 

نورتى ياقمر
_

----------


## loly_h

*مساء جميل لكل الموجوديـــــــن

بمناسبة تحسن الجــــــــــو 

بيـــــــرو وحشانى

وبعدين مفترية مفتريــــــة

بس نشوفك ...*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oo7
					

ايه يا جماعة انا جيت
معلش اتاخرت عليكو
فاتنى حاجة
سجلوحضورى
oo7


ياهلا ومرحبا ضيفنا العزيز
اسعدنا تواجدك ومرورك معنا
نورت الدفتر


_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وريث من خبر رع
					

مقرتيش مداخلتى ولا إيه؟

مش بأقول المفترية بتاعت الخصومات جات
يبقى كل شهر وانت طيبة
قبض إيه ؟؟؟؟
راح تقولك مخصوم منك 6 شهور 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




يلا عوضك على الله فى الشهر دا كمان 
وبعدين من إمتى وبنت الحج شهر بتقبض غير مسرور



يلا خلينا نشحت عند السيدة ولا الحسين

واحشنى يا أبو أمنية


يحنن 
السيدة والحسين محجوزين الويك إند دا
شوفولكم مكان تانى 

نورت اخى العزيز
_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

يا سلام عليك وأنت بخيل

بقي أنا أكتب لك عريظة 

وأنت ترد بدية بس


ياللا هنرش ميه


تستاهل 

واحنا كمان هنرش مية 


يالا عند بيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتكم 

ن
و
ر
ت

_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

مساء جميل لكل الموجوديـــــــن

بمناسبة تحسن الجــــــــــو 

بيـــــــرو وحشانى

وبعدين مفترية مفتريــــــة

بس نشوفك ...


مفترية مفترية بس اعيش 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مساء الهنا والخير حبيبة قلبى لولى
مظلووووووووووووووووومة وبيقولوا مفترية 
هو انا مفترية يالولى  ؟؟

(( لو قلتى آة هرفدك ولو قلتى لا هخصم منك ست اشهر ))
فكرى وجاوووووووووووووووووبى ياقمر 

وحشتينى حبيبتى 
نورتى الدفتر
_

----------


## Amira

*مسكته * 
**

*كان مستخبي في فنجان الشاي بتاع الريسة*

----------


## bedo_ic

موجود وبدور على عبير
بيدوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

مسكته  


كان مستخبي في فنجان الشاي بتاع الريسة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منك لله ياشيخه
اخلص من القرد تجيبيلى فار
هتلملنا حديقة الحيوان هنا
سبحان الله وانا بقول مبتشربيش الشاى ليه
اتارى الفناجين اتبدلت يا اوختشى 

مساء الورد
_

----------


## Amira

> موجود وبدور على عبير
> بيدوووووووووووووووووووو


*مستخبية من الفار*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bedo_ic
					

موجود وبدور على عبير
بيدوووووووووووووووووووو


اول ماتلاقيها قوووووووووووووووووولى
نورت اخى العزيز
*

----------


## loly_h

> _
> 
> مفترية مفترية بس اعيش 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مساء الهنا والخير حبيبة قلبى لولى
> مظلووووووووووووووووومة وبيقولوا مفترية 
> هو انا مفترية يالولى  ؟؟
> 
> (( لو قلتى آة هرفدك ولو قلتى لا هخصم منك ست اشهر ))
> ...


*تصورى فعلا مظلـــــومة اخر حاجة

ياااااااااااه ده إتضح إنك مسكيـنة اوى

موش هاقول اه وموش هاقول لاء

هاقول ...

هاتووووووووووووووووهااااااااااا 

*

----------


## loly_h

> *مسكته * 
> **
> 
> *كان مستخبي في فنجان الشاي بتاع الريسة*


*ذنب ناس ... تخلصه الفيـــران

حلوة ميرا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amira
					

مستخبية من الفار 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حد يموت البت دى_

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

تصورى فعلا مظلـــــومة اخر حاجة

ياااااااااااه ده إتضح إنك مسكيـنة اوى

موش هاقول اه وموش هاقول لاء

هاقول ...

هاتووووووووووووووووهااااااااااا 




اااااااااااااااااااايه 
انتوا كلكوا علياااااااااااااااا ولا اااااااااااااااااااااااايه 
طيب الشاطر يمسكنى بقى


يالوووووووووووووووووولى 
زعلانة ليه ؟؟
معاكى حق انا مش مظلومة
انا غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح طبعا معاكى حق 
نورتى غاليتى


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

ذنب ناس ... تخلصه الفيـــران

حلوة ميرا 


والله شكلك هتشربى الشاى معانا يا اوختشى 
مظلوووووووووووووووووووومة ياناااااااااااااااااس 

*

----------


## the_chemist

صباح الفل يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

صباح الفل يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس


صباح الورد يا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس


_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_


حـــــضــــــــــرت

_

----------


## زهــــراء

*أميرة شيلي الفار من هنا مو عارفة أمضي بسببك إنتِ وهو


ولو سمحتِ تاني متهدديش مامتي 



اوعي تهدديها أمام ناظري مرة ثانية











التهديد لوحده موووو كفاية ياأميرتي كنتِ أشري بس وأجيب لك المشرط ونغتالها دولياً



عبير ..أهو إنتِ اللي حيتخصم منك

لقد خاصمتك فور إيفر وجدعة بقى لو صالحتيني ومو تقوليلي مو عارفة لييييييييييش..

طب هاتِ شوكلاتاية وأفكر

مسا الخيرات عليكم ..

تسجيل تضامن مع القوات الأميرية واللولية ضد الجبهة الشهريارية..*

----------


## loly_h

*


حضــــــرت أمســـــــى






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					



والله شكلك هتشربى الشاى معانا يا اوختشى 
مظلوووووووووووووووووووومة ياناااااااااااااااااس 




شأبك طلع على نـــــونــــــا 

انا موش باشرب شاى خالص

ولا أزوزة كمـــااااااان 

بالهنـــــــا فى الشفــــــا  لوحدك ياتــــوتــــا 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

تسجيل تضامن مع القوات الأميرية واللولية ضد الجبهة الشهريارية


ايوة كدة يازوزة ... معـــا ضد الإفتــــــرا الشهريارى

صباحك حـــلو زوزو...*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_





			
				أميرة شيلي الفار من هنا مو عارفة أمضي بسببك إنتِ وهو


شيلى الفار يابننننننننننننت
خدى يازوزتى مش تزعلى حبيبتى 
بلاش الفار






			
				ولو سمحتِ تاني متهدديش مامتي 

اوعي تهدديها أمام ناظري مرة ثانية


ايوووووووووووون متهدديش مامتها 
لا ناظرها ولا مديرها ولا حتى الوكيل 






			
				التهديد لوحده موووو كفاية ياأميرتي كنتِ أشري بس وأجيب لك المشرط ونغتالها دولياً

عبير ..أهو إنتِ اللي حيتخصم منك


وانا بقووووووووووووووووول
الندالة دى البت جيباها منين
تأشر إيه وتاكل ايه 
لييييييييييييه شوية لب ولا ايه 






			
				لقد خاصمتك فور إيفر وجدعة بقى لو صالحتيني ومو تقوليلي مو عارفة لييييييييييش..
			
		

دا انا جدعه اوى جدا خاااااااااالص 
بس والله موووووووووووووووووو عارفه ليشششششششششششششششش 
طيب غششينى وانا اخليهم شيكولاتة وبيبسى 





			
				طب هاتِ شوكلاتاية وأفكر


طالعة طفسة لمامتك ياحبى 
هو انا اقدر على زعل زوزتى
اتفضلى ياقمر


















اكتر من كدا هيجيلك تخمة









			
				مسا الخيرات عليكم ..

تسجيل تضامن مع القوات الأميرية واللولية ضد الجبهة الشهريارية..
			
		

مسا الخير ؟؟
هييجى منين الخيرررررررررررررررررررر
ما راح خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص
بنتى انقلبت ضدى














حضرررررررررت

_

----------


## nariman

*ايه الشيكولاته دى كلها ..حنتعود كده يا عبير* 
*مساء الفل ..حضووووووووور*
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					
				
شيلى الفار يابننننننننننننت
خدى يازوزتى مش تزعلى حبيبتى 
بلاش الفار

ايوووووووووووون متهدديش مامتها 
لا ناظرها ولا مديرها ولا حتى الوكيل 


يعني أقول لها شيلي الفار تجيبي لي خنفساء؟؟
كفاية إني آخر صرصار شفته جاله إنهيار عصبي من رد فعلي وسرورييييييي برؤيته المسكين لما شافني إتلونت ألف لون إتكعبل وهو بيجري







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					
				
وانا بقووووووووووووووووول
الندالة دى البت جيباها منين
تأشر إيه وتاكل ايه 
لييييييييييييه شوية لب ولا ايه








[COLOR="darkorchid"=بنت شهريار]دا انا جدعه اوى جدا خاااااااااالص 
بس والله موووووووووووووووووو عارفه ليشششششششششششششششش 
طيب غششينى وانا اخليهم شيكولاتة وبيبسى [/COLOR]


عيييييييييييييييب مش إنتِ مربياني عالأخلاق الفااااااااصلة قصدي الفاااااااااضلة وقايلالي إن اللي يغش يروح النار؟؟؟
عاوزاني أروح النار ؟؟أبتااااااااااااا ده أنا لازم وحتما آخذك معايا























اكتر من كدا هيجيلك تخمة




كووووووووووووول ده ليّ 
يخليكِ ليّ يابيرو وأنا أقدر أزعل منك برضه ؟؟ ده أنا حبيتك جداً لما شفت الشوكولاتة قصدي من يوم ماعرفتك ياشيخة متاخديش بالك زلة لسان






[COLOR="darkorchid"=بنت شهريار]مسا الخير ؟؟
هييجى منين الخيرررررررررررررررررررر
ما راح خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص
بنتى انقلبت ضدى














حضرررررررررت
[/COLOR]


لااااااااااااالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالا 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لن تهون عليّ دموعك ياليلى ثواني أجيب لك قيس من قفاه 
ياحبيبتي متقلقيش أنا خلاص إنقلبت معاكي ضدهم علشان خاطر الشوكولاتة وأكيد خاطرك عندي أهم منها بس المشكلة إن خاطرك ميتاكلش ..بس يلا كنتِ مربية فاضلة برضه 
إعتبريني معاكِ منذ هذه اللحظة وسنقهر الأعادي ونتصدى لأميرة ولولي في ساحات الجهاد








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

ايه الشيكولاته دى كلها ..حنتعود كده يا عبير 
مساء الفل ..حضووووووووور



لاء لاء لاء كده هنزعل من بعضيييييينا يانيرمو والصداقة أقوى من الشوكولاتة ياحبي سيبك منها خليهالي
ماحدا يقررررررررررب كلها ليا




حضــــــــــــــــــــــرت وحأنصرف..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					




حضــــــرت أمســـــــى



شأبك طلع على نـــــونــــــا 

انا موش باشرب شاى خالص

ولا أزوزة كمـــااااااان 

بالهنـــــــا فى الشفــــــا  لوحدك ياتــــوتــــا 


ايوة كدة يازوزة ... معـــا ضد الإفتــــــرا الشهريارى

صباحك حـــلو زوزو...


سالنورررررررررررررر ياشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابة 
بلاش شاى
دا حتى سخن عالفار
خليها لموناضة مع الخنفسة 

اتتحدن ضد الإفترا الشهريارى 
اوك اوك اوكيك وجاتوة كمان
برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحتكم
يامسرووووووووووووووووووووور
هات اللموناضة_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman3230
					

ايه الشيكولاته دى كلها ..حنتعود كده يا عبير 
مساء الفل ..حضووووووووور



متعووووووووووووووووودة يانيرموووووووووووووووووووو
اتعودى ياحبيبتى براحتك
دى شيكولاتة زوزو 
لو شاطرة قربى منها بقى 

نورتى بحضورررررررررررررررررك حبيبتى
_

----------


## الجااامح

أنا جيت نورت البيت <<<< على باله مولود جديد ههههههههههههههه


..

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> 
> ماحدا يقررررررررررب كلها ليا
> 
> حضــــــــــــــــــــــرت وحأنصرف..*




كدا يا زهــــراء مفيش ولو حتة لبابا برضوا

يخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

ياللا تربية قصر الترعة القبلي بقي ومسرور

----------


## pussycat

[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]

خير اللهم إجعله خير

هو اللى أنا شايفاه ده صحيح ولا أنا بقيت محتاجه نضاره

شيكولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااته وبالبندق واللوز

أحمدك يااااااااارب

هو الدفتر بقى بيوزع شيكولاته اليومين دول ولا إيه

طب والنبى يا طنط عبير ممكن حتة سيكولاته  :Baby2: 

وياريت يا طنطى من ده كل يوم  حتى عشان الواحد نفسه تتفتح على الحضور    :Dribble: 

حافز يعنى    :BRAWA: [/grade]

----------


## oo7

عايز حتة شوكلاته

----------


## Amira

> *أميرة شيلي الفار من هنا مو عارفة أمضي بسببك إنتِ وهو*
> 
> *ولو سمحتِ تاني متهدديش مامتي* 
> 
> *اوعي تهدديها أمام ناظري مرة ثانية*
> 
> 
> *تسجيل تضامن مع القوات الأميرية واللولية ضد الجبهة الشهريارية..*
> 
> *إعتبريني معاكِ منذ هذه اللحظة وسنقهر الأعادي ونتصدى لأميرة ولولي في ساحات الجهاد*


*بعتي ضميرك قصاد الشيكولاتة ... عجبتُ لك يا زمن* 

*بصي بقى انتي و مامتك   فكروا تاني احسن و اشتروا نفسكم* 

*علشان احنا غضبنا وحش عليكم * 

*و على فكرة اعتبروا ده تهديد رسمي ليكم انتو الجوز  و قد اذعر من بعذر* 

*و انا و لولتي معانا حصانة * 
*علشان إذا كنتوا انتوا مُسلحين فأنا مُسيطرين* 

*دا مؤقتا علشان عندي شغل و جايالكم تاني *

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

كدا يا زهــــراء مفيش ولو حتة لبابا برضوا

يخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

ياللا تربية قصر الترعة القبلي بقي ومسرور


معلش ياأبو أمنية أنا خلصتهم ماقلت لي من أمس ليييييييش؟؟ 
ولايهمك حأعمل حساب حضرتك في المرات الجاية






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					

[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]

خير اللهم إجعله خير

هو اللى أنا شايفاه ده صحيح ولا أنا بقيت محتاجه نضاره

شيكولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااته وبالبندق واللوز

أحمدك يااااااااارب

هو الدفتر بقى بيوزع شيكولاته اليومين دول ولا إيه

طب والنبى يا طنط عبير ممكن حتة سيكولاته 

وياريت يا طنطى من ده كل يوم  حتى عشان الواحد نفسه تتفتح على الحضور   

حافز يعنى   [/grade]


لالالالالالالالالا يابوسي فهمتِ غلط إلبسي النظارة ثاني 
هتشوفيها قالت الشوكولاتة لزوزو والله قالت كده
بصي لإني كريمة جدااااااااااااااا مع اني زهراء مش كريمة بس عديها 
ليكِ عليّ ياستي لما أجي مصر في يوم ما وحتديني عبير شوكولاتاية ساعتها حأبقى لما أرجع العراق أفكر بهدووووووووء وأراجع نفسي إذا كنت حأديلك منها بطيب نفس ولما ربنا يشاء وأعمل لكم زيارة تاني أبقى أديهالك ولحينها ربنا يديلك طولة العمر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة oo7
					

عايز حتة شوكلاته


ماقلنا أكلتها كلها
إمضي كل يوم يمكن يطلع لك في نهاية السنة شوكولاتاياية






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

بعتي ضميرك قصاد الشيكولاتة ... عجبتُ لك يا زمن 

بصي بقى انتي و مامتك   فكروا تاني احسن و اشتروا نفسكم 

علشان احنا غضبنا وحش عليكم  

و على فكرة اعتبروا ده تهديد رسمي ليكم انتو الجوز  و قد اذعر من بعذر 

و انا و لولتي معانا حصانة  
علشان إذا كنتوا انتوا مُسلحين فأنا مُسيطرين 

دا مؤقتا علشان عندي شغل و جايالكم تاني  


ياحبيبتي دي شوكولاتة ضمير إيه اللي يقف أمامها
وبعدين أنا لايووووونكن أتخلى عن مامتي بشوكولا أو بدون  وتهديك رعبني بثراحة وعمل لي إنهيار عاتفي ..روحي ياماما هددي عيال الجيران بدل فنجرة البق دي
قال مسيطرين قال ..آخرك تقشري كوسة أصلا
مامتيييييييي تعالي تداركي الموكف الأخت أميرة بتكتب تحت تهديد السلاح شكلها مش دارية بنفسويتها



أنا حضـــــــــــــــــــــرت*

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> 
> معلش ياأبو أمنية أنا خلصتهم ماقلت لي من أمس ليييييييش؟؟ 
> ولايهمك حأعمل حساب حضرتك في المرات الجاية
> 
> 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالا يابوسي فهمتِ غلط إلبسي النظارة ثاني 
> هتشوفيها قالت الشوكولاتة لزوزو والله قالت كده
> ...


دى بقي يا زهراء بنقولها بالمصري

طق حنك

أو طرقعة حنك

يعنى أنا من دلوقتى منتظر نزولك مصر بفارغ الثبر   :Plane:

----------


## سوما

ايه الشوكولاتة الحلوة اللذيذة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Eat: 
بما ان النهادرة عيد ميلادى  المئوى...... ::  قصدى ال.. ولا مش لازم أقول خليها فوق جنب العمر وتحت الدولة كده مدراية..  :: يبقى أكيد ممكن أخد واحدة مجانا ........ ولا أيه؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::  أصلى عايزة أحتفل بطريقتى الخاصة أنا والشوكولاتة....... :Baby: 
تسجيل حضور....... فى بداية عامى الجديد....... ::$: 
الألتزام أهوا يا عبير......... من أول يوم.........هاتى واحدة شوكولاتة بقى.... :: ........

----------


## nariman

*موجوده*

----------


## the_chemist

> ايه الشوكولاتة الحلوة اللذيذة دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> بما ان النهادرة عيد ميلادى  المئوى...... قصدى ال.. ولا مش لازم أقول خليها فوق جنب العمر وتحت الدولة كده مدراية.. يبقى أكيد ممكن أخد واحدة مجانا ........ ولا أيه؟؟؟؟؟؟  أصلى عايزة أحتفل بطريقتى الخاصة أنا والشوكولاتة.......
> تسجيل حضور....... فى بداية عامى الجديد.......
> الألتزام أهوا يا عبير......... من أول يوم.........هاتى واحدة شوكولاتة بقى............


كل سنة وأنت طيبة يا سوما ياست الحلوين

ويعنى عاوزة عبير تجيب لك شيكولاتة 

قابلينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى




> *موجوده*


طيب نورتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجااامح
					



أنا جيت نورت البيت <<<< على باله مولود جديد ههههههههههههههه


..


ياهلا ومرحبا
نورت الدفتر






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pussycat
					

[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]

خير اللهم إجعله خير

هو اللى أنا شايفاه ده صحيح ولا أنا بقيت محتاجه نضاره

شيكولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااته وبالبندق واللوز

أحمدك يااااااااارب

هو الدفتر بقى بيوزع شيكولاته اليومين دول ولا إيه

طب والنبى يا طنط عبير ممكن حتة سيكولاته 

وياريت يا طنطى من ده كل يوم  حتى عشان الواحد نفسه تتفتح على الحضور   

حافز يعنى   [/grade]


واضح انه هيكون اااااااااااااااااخر حافز فى عمرك 
عموما انتى وزوزو براحتك معاها
انا هجيب الشيكولاتة وانتوا اتفقوا سوا 
مين هياكل مين 
نورتى  بوسى








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					

بعتي ضميرك قصاد الشيكولاتة ... عجبتُ لك يا زمن 

بصي بقى انتي و مامتك   فكروا تاني احسن و اشتروا نفسكم 

علشان احنا غضبنا وحش عليكم  

و على فكرة اعتبروا ده تهديد رسمي ليكم انتو الجوز  و قد اذعر من بعذر 

و انا و لولتي معانا حصانة  
علشان إذا كنتوا انتوا مُسلحين فأنا مُسيطرين 

دا مؤقتا علشان عندي شغل و جايالكم تاني  


تهديد بعصاية المصاصات وبقشر البندق والفستق
لا تقلقى يازوزو
طنط اميرة بس بتهزر معاكى 
تلاقيها انت ناوية تشترى ضميرك
معلش بقى يا اوختشى
الولاء للأمهات 

اشتغلى بضمير
_

----------


## the saint

ازيكم يا جماعه ايه دا شيكولاته فى الفصل والله عال  طيب ممكن ادوق كدااا
اللى عيد ميلاده كل سنه وهو طيب وسنه سعيده عليه والسنه اللى جايه نشوفو فى اى حته

----------


## the_chemist

يا قهلا بالتهديد والوعيد

ذهب المعز وسيفه

قصدى شيكولاتة مسرور وسيفه

----------


## الجااامح

> _
> ياهلا ومرحبا
> نورت الدفتر
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



النورك نورك أيتها الكريمة ..
بس فين حتة الشيكولاته بتاعتي ؟؟  :Eat: 
ولا مفيش نصيب للي غايب ..!



دمتي بخير ..

----------


## سوما

> كل سنة وأنت طيبة يا سوما ياست الحلوين
> 
> ويعنى عاوزة عبير تجيب لك شيكولاتة 
> 
> قابلينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


وحضرتك طيب.......يا أبو أمنية  :Baby:  ويارب دائما تفرح وتسعد أيامك أن شاء الله  :f: 
 :hey:  عبير دائماااااااااااااا عنوان للذوق والأنسانية.. والكرم اساسا اساسا من بنت أبوها........ :;): 
 :Beer:  تسجيل حضور......  :Beer:

----------


## the_chemist

> وحضرتك طيب.......يا أبو أمنية  ويارب دائما تفرح وتسعد أيامك أن شاء الله 
>  عبير دائماااااااااااااا عنوان للذوق والأنسانية.. والكرم اساسا اساسا من بنت أبوها........
>  تسجيل حضور......


طؤطؤ طؤطؤ

أعرف أن من صفاتك الشجاعة

no comment more

عموما هى فين بنت أبوها مطنشة ولا متكونش مطنشة

----------


## Amira

**

*جبت الاعضاء كلهم يمضوا ...* 
*يالا بلاش قرود النهاردة  
*

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور...... ::h:: 
وتوقيعى اهوا..  :f:

----------


## محمود عوده

الاخبار من حوالينا ما بصر لا عدو و لا صديق

----------


## the_chemist

> الاخبار من حوالينا ما بصر لا عدو و لا صديق


ليه بس كده يا أخى الفاضل

قل

الحمد لله

----------


## محمد بدير

ممكن اسجل حضورى بين ايديكم 

 بس هو الدفتر فين 

انا جيت اهه حد يمضيلى وانا هاكت ماشى سلام 

معلش العاده بقى اصلى موظف حكومه  هههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> ممكن اسجل حضورى بين ايديكم 
> 
>  بس هو الدفتر فين 
> 
> انا جيت اهه حد يمضيلى وانا هاكت ماشى سلام 
> 
> معلش العاده بقى اصلى موظف حكومه  هههههههههه


أنت لازم تاخد جلسات للتخلص من الإدمان

إدمان التزويغ 

دا آخرته وِحشة 

ممكن تزوغ من البيت برضوا بعد الجواز من البيت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ندى الايام

_انا جيت اهوووووووووو_

----------


## العسل المر

مع انى هفرقع م الغيظ - بس هسجل حضور !!

ازيك يا ابو امنيه - اخبارك ايه ؟؟

سوما ناريمان وطبعا الامبراطورة عبير وزوزا   ( يارب تكونوا بخير جميعا )  :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  

 .. .. انا مأخدتش فلوس ولا شيكولاته - انا مليش دعوة - هرمى طوب ف الدفتر ، وهبهدل الدنيا هنا

----------


## nariman

*أنا جيت*  
*وقلت بلاش آجى وإيدى فاضيه ..أوعوا تكونوا إتعشيتوا*  
** 
**

**

----------


## the_chemist

> مع انى هفرقع م الغيظ - بس هسجل حضور !!
> 
> ازيك يا ابو امنيه - اخبارك ايه ؟؟
> 
> سوما ناريمان وطبعا الامبراطورة عبير وزوزا   ( يارب تكونوا بخير جميعا )     
> 
>  .. .. انا مأخدتش فلوس ولا شيكولاته - انا مليش دعوة - هرمى طوب ف الدفتر ، وهبهدل الدنيا هنا


ههههههههههههههههههههه

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

عامل ايه يا راجل

ليه بقي هتفرقع م الغيظ

منى ولا من مين بالضبط

عموما هأجيب خبير مفرقعات يوقف العد بتاع القنبلة

سلامات يا عمنا

----------


## the_chemist

> *أنا جيت*  
> *وقلت بلاش آجى وإيدى فاضيه ..أوعوا تكونوا إتعشيتوا*  
> ** 
> **
> 
> **


ايه كل ده يا ناريمان

عموما تشكري بس أنا بأحب الأكل بتاع الفلاحين

يعنى لو شوية هُبر لحمة + شوية فتة بالخل والتوم يبقي تماااااااااااام

وعشوة مع كوباية شاي سكر خفيف 

يااااااااااااااااه

----------


## the_chemist

> _انا جيت اهوووووووووو_


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

أخيراً عادت الرقة والشياكة لصفحات مونتى الغالي

 :f:   :f:

----------


## loly_h

*تسجيــــــل حضــــــــــور ...

والتبليغ عن غيـــــــاب المفتريــــــــة

الظاهر والله اعلـــم فار أميرة جاب نتيجة

*

----------


## محمود عوده

الغياب عن المنتدى بسيطه اما الغياب عن الدنيا فهذه لب المشكله

----------


## سوما

:f2: تسجيل حضور......... :: 
العسل المر.......شكرا على سؤالك.. :f: ...وأن شاء الله تكون بخير دايماااا..... :f: >>>> بس والنبى مش عايزين طوب عشان اللى حصل مع الجزائر سنة 90 مش يتكرر تانى ...... :: 

ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ناااااااااااااااااااااريمان مش بقولك كلك مفأجات الأيام دى........ :: 
من ورايااااااااااا كده؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::uff::  طيب أدينى رنة أو حتى رسالة أوف لاين عشان أدخل ألحق أخد حتة من البيتزا.. :Eat:  عمومااااااا أنا اتعشيت بس مستعدة أتعشى تانى معاكم  :Eat:  وياريت بقى تكملى جميلك وتجيبى عصير أو بيبسى ويااااااااااااااه لو حتة شوكولاتة هتبقى طفلة الأمس  :Baby:  واليوم وكل يوم أن شاء الله .. :: 
مساءكم ورد أن شاء الله....... :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *تسجيــــــل حضــــــــــور ...
> 
> والتبليغ عن غيـــــــاب المفتريــــــــة
> 
> الظاهر والله اعلـــم فار أميرة جاب نتيجة
> 
> *


عموما 

طالما جيتي ومفيش في إيدك ولا حتى جمبرياية واحدة يبقي بلاغك مرفووووووووووووووووووض

المفروض البلاغ بـ 5 جنيه وكيلو جمبري

والجمبري قبل الـ 5 جنيه

دول بتوع الحكومة يولعوا بجاز إنما كيلو الجمبري بتاعنا يبقي ناكله

عموما دائما حضورك يُضفي جوا من الرقة والبهجة علي المكان

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور..  :Eat: 
هو فين الغدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب بلاش غدااااااا فطار حتى  ::  >>حتة شوكولاتة .. كوباية عصير أى حاجة يا جماعة.. :Eat: 
عموما أنا جاية بالقهوة بتاعكم عشان أنا مش بحب القهوة  ::  يارب تعجبكم بس..

----------


## nariman

> ايه كل ده يا ناريمان
> 
> عموما تشكري بس أنا بأحب الأكل بتاع الفلاحين
> 
> يعنى لو شوية هُبر لحمة + شوية فتة بالخل والتوم يبقي تماااااااااااام
> 
> وعشوة مع كوباية شاي سكر خفيف 
> 
> يااااااااااااااااه


*يا سلام على أكل الفلاحين ..هو ده الأصل*  
*وطبعا أمنية وباباها طلباتهم أوامر..* 
** 
*والشاى كمان مادام سوما جابت القهوه ..بس ده فنجان يا أبو أمنية مش عارفه نظامك معاه إيه* 
** 
*والله أنا خايفه عبير تيجى تطردنى علشان بفسد أخلاق الدفتر* 
*حضور إيطالى _فلاحى*
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*سومـا ...رنات مين يا ماما هو فيه حاجه بتستنى ....ولا أعرفك*

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا سلام على أكل الفلاحين ..هو ده الأصل*  
> *وطبعا أمنية وباباها طلباتهم أوامر..* 
> ** 
> *والشاى كمان مادام سوما جابت القهوه ..بس ده فنجان يا أبو أمنية مش عارفه نظامك معاه إيه* 
> ** 
> *والله أنا خايفه عبير تيجى تطردنى علشان بفسد أخلاق الدفتر* 
> *حضور إيطالى _فلاحى*


يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام

تسلم إيدك يا نيرمو "تسمحى لي أقول لك نيرمووو"

هو ده الأكل اللى يرُم العضم بصحيح

بس الشاى بأحبه كُشرى علي ميه بيضا في كوباية زجاج "مج" معلقة شاي + معلقة سكر

شكرااااااااااااااااا

----------


## النجمه الحائره

انا مشتركه جديده 
لكن اول ما شفت دفتر الحضور 
جيت علطول وبرحب بالحضور

----------


## the_chemist

> انا مشتركه جديده 
> لكن اول ما شفت دفتر الحضور 
> جيت علطول وبرحب بالحضور


منورة هنا يا نجمة

وبإذن الله تستقري ولن تحتاري بعد اليوم

كلنا أخوة لك

مرحبا بك

 :f:

----------


## النجمه الحائره

شكرا لك يا ابو امنيه 
على هذا الترحيب 
 :f2: و ان شاء الله نكون خير التعارف

----------


## النجمه الحائره

اناجيت النهارده اسجل حضورى
وللكل ارسل اجمل الورود

----------


## nariman

> يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام
> 
> تسلم إيدك يا نيرمو "تسمحى لي أقول لك نيرمووو"
> 
> هو ده الأكل اللى يرُم العضم بصحيح
> 
> بس الشاى بأحبه كُشرى علي ميه بيضا في كوباية زجاج "مج" معلقة شاي + معلقة سكر
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا


*أكيد طبعاً ..*
*الحمدلله إن الأكلة عجبت حضرتك*
* والشاى الكشرى ده نشربه إحنا عندك بقى* 

*حضوووور*
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *أكيد طبعاً ..*
> *الحمدلله إن الأكلة عجبت حضرتك*
> * والشاى الكشرى ده نشربه إحنا عندك بقى* 
> 
> *حضوووور*


تنورى يا نيرمووووووووووووووووو

كل سنة وأنت طيبة

وتعالي تشربي الشاى الكشري معانا في البلكونة 

إلا بجد هي فين بنت أبوها ست الدار

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور....... :f2: 
أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير...... :M (32): 
منورة الدفتر يا أيمان يا نجمتنا الحائرة.. :169: 



> *سومـا ...رنات مين يا ماما هو فيه حاجه بتستنى ....ولا أعرفك*


 ::  كده يا ناريمان بيعتنى فى أول أكلة.........مكنش بينا يعنى رنات وأوف لاين  ::  كده يهون عليكى الماسنجر..  :Lol2:

----------


## عاشق رومندويل

أرجوتسجيلي بدفتر الحضور ولاتزعلون لوزوغت بعض الأيام ...هههههههه

تحياتي لكم ياغالين

 :Kiss2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يارب تكونوا بخير وسعادة جميعا 

وهيا الى صلا ة الفجـــــــــــــر 

جزاك الله خيرا 

واسألك الدعاء 

ولا تنس ذكر الله*

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل حضووووووووووووووووور اهوه

فين بنت شهريار - يارب يكون المانع خير وميكنش بابا تعب تاني - عموما الف سلامة عليه 

فين زهراء - الانتخابات اخدت منك كتير يا زوزا !!

----------


## مي مؤمن

تسجييييييييييييييييل حضووووووووووووووور

----------


## zezonoh99

احب اسجل حضورى وبامسى على اجدع ناس على ابناء المنتدى زوار واعضاء ومشرفين وكل الحبة ومع خالص الشكر

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور..... :f: 
أتمنى جمعة مباركة للجميع أن شاء الله...... :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> تسجييييييييييييييييل حضووووووووووووووور


العوصاااااااااااااااااااااااابة

يا ماما إلحقينيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

منورةو يا نائب زعيم العوصابة

 :f2:

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*انا جيت انا جيت واسفه على التاخير* 
*وبسلم على كل الحاضرين*
*وسلام خصوصى لسوما حبيبتى*

----------


## عاشق رومندويل

حبيت أمسي على الجميع وأتمنا لكم التوفيق

 :Schnauz:  :1:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

وحشتونى 


جيت اشوفكم واطمن عليكم واقبض الراتب 


سلامى لكم جميعا يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير 

ناصر الصديق

----------


## ندى الايام

_خير اللهم اجلعه خير
كل الناس حاضرين ومتجمعين
الا الست هانم بنت عمونا شهريار
يا ترى خيرررررررررررررر_

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ان هنا اهو

----------


## سنـــدس

*صباح الخير 
يارب يكون الكل بخير--*

----------


## nariman

*((بنت شهريـار))*

***
***
**

----------


## the_chemist

> *((بنت شهريـار))*
> 
> ***
> ***
> **


and so am i

where's you

we miss you so much

----------


## العسل المر

تسجيل حضور - بعد غياب 3 ايام تقريبا  - ربنا الشافي يارب 

ازيكم جميعا

----------


## مي مؤمن

عبير يا جماعه كويسه جداااااااااااااا وبتسلم عليكم نفرررررررررررررررررر نفرررررررررررررررررررر
هتظبط الفيروسات والكمبيوترات وجييييييييييييييييييييييييه فوراااااااااااااااااا

تسجيييييييييييييييييييل حضووووووووووووووووور
عصابه حمادة وتوتو

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور...... :f: 
يارب يكون يوم سعيد للجميع ,,  :M (32):

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مساء الخير على كل الاعضاء 

يارب يحقق امنية كل الاعضاء 

ويجعلة يوم سعيد عليكم جميعا

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور..... :f: 
فين أهل الدفتر الدائمين.. :f: ... بنت شهريار.. ناريمان.. الكيميائى..زهراء..العسل المر..أ. أيمن رشدى .. أيمن خطاب.. ناصر الصديق.. :f: 
يااااااارب يكونوا الجميع بخير...... :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> تسجيل حضور.....
> فين أهل الدفتر الدائمين..... بنت شهريار.. ناريمان.. الكيميائى..زهراء..العسل المر..أ. أيمن رشدى .. أيمن خطاب.. ناصر الصديق..
> يااااااارب يكونوا الجميع بخير......


اشكرك يا سوما 
 انا  اخيرا  موجود الحمد لله 

 تسجيل حضور

----------


## loly_h

*مســــــاء الخيــــــر لكل الحضـــــــور

بيـــــــــــرو وحشاااااااانى

كفايه بأه وتعالـــــــــــى

تسجيــــــــل حضور 


*

----------


## nariman

*أنا هنا يا سمسمتى * 
*حضووووور*

----------


## loly_h

*أنــــــــا كمان هنـــــا ياسمسمتى

صباحكم جميــــــــل ... تسجيــــــل حضــــور

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_

لقد اتييييييييييييييييييت

ان 
ان
ان
تششششششششششششششششششششش

_

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  بنت شهريار






نحمد الله على سلامتك وعودتك للمشاركة من جديد في المنتدى 

فلحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك هنا عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في قاعة التعارف هنا إشراقة متألقـــة

تقبلي خالص تحياتي العطرية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## nariman

*حضور وترحيب بأحلى عبير* 
 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

*صبااااااح الخير عليكم*
*ايه الدوشة اللي في المنتدي دي*
*ااااه عرفت السبب خلاص*
*طبعا كلكم عارفين*


*بيرووو نورتي يا حبيبتي*

----------


## سوما

نورت يا عبير........ ::  وعقبال حضور كل اللى غايبين..... :: 
تسجيل حضور....... :M (32):

----------


## البرنس كوانه

ازيكم 


انا جديد معاكم

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تسجيل حضوووور

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله*

----------


## سوما

كل عام وأهل الدفتر الكرام بخير.. :f2: 
 :M (32):  كل عام وسكان المنتدى بخير..... :M (32): 
تسجيل حضور... ::

----------


## العسل المر

حضور .. .. .. .. بعد غياب اربعة ايام 

ازيكم جميعا  - كل عام وانتم بخير  .. .. ، 

 :f:   :Rose2:

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور........ :f: 
كل عام وأنتم بخير.. :f2:

----------


## M!sS Roro

مــرحبا ومسهــلا ..  :: 

تسجيــل حضـور بعد غيــآآآآب يوووم .. واحد ..  ::$:  ..,,

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

اول حضور بالنيم الجديد 

*

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*انا جيت اسجل حضور معاكم و معلش على الغياب*
*    و اقول لكل الحاضرين و الغايبين* 
*عيد سعيد عليكم يارب





*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير..
تسجيل حضور يا أهالى الدفتر... أنتوا فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
جعل الله أيامنا أعياد وأفراح أن شاء الله..  
*

----------


## المحب الولهان

بسجل حضورى بالشكر لكل مراقبين و مشرفين منتدى أبناء مصر و اللذين ساهموا فى رقى هذا المنتدى و تحية طيبة لكل الأعضاء

و بهدى ليكم كلكم 
أحلى صور لعيد الأضحى و كل عام وانتم بالف خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

_
مساء الهنا والسعادة

عيد سعيد

حضررررررررررررررت

_

----------


## بنت شهريار

*ياهلا ومرحبا بضيوفنا وموظفينا الجدد
اسعدنا تواجدكم معنا وتوقيعكم فى دفترنا الغالى
نـــــورتـــــــونـــــــــــا





*

----------


## محمود عوده

الغايب يعلم الحاضر انا غير موجود محمود عووووووووده

----------


## loly_h

*دستــــــــور ياأهل الــــــــدار

تسجيل حضور ... وبلاغ عن كل الغايبيــــــــــن

إيـــــــه بــــــأه ... فيـــــن الناس ؟؟؟

ده موش ناقص غير أغنية دار يــــــــا دار

*

----------


## سوما

*تسجيل حضور ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمود عوده
					

الغايب يعلم الحاضر انا غير موجود محمود عووووووووده


ياغايبين قولوا للحاضرررررررررررررررررين
استاذ محمود حضررررررررررررر
ووووووووووووووووقع 

نـــورتنـــا
_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

دستــــــــور ياأهل الــــــــدار

تسجيل حضور ... وبلاغ عن كل الغايبيــــــــــن

إيـــــــه بــــــأه ... فيـــــن الناس ؟؟؟

ده موش ناقص غير أغنية دار يــــــــا دار




مين بيخببببببببببببببببببببببببط
لولى عندنا .. يامرحبا يامرحبا
نوركغطا عالكهربا
واحد لمونااااااااااااااااااااضة للولى

نورتى االدفتر يا اوختشى
ووحشتينى اوى
_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

تسجيل حضور .. 


تسجيل ترحيب
بأغلى البنوتات
واجمل حضور
نورتى حبيبتى 
وحشتينى
_

----------


## ندى الايام

_انا عارفه انى جايه اسجل  فى نص الليل والكل فى سابع نومه
بس حبيت اقولك حمدلله على السلامة يا بنت ابوها_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ندى الايام
					

انا عارفه انى جايه اسجل  فى نص الليل والكل فى سابع نومه
بس حبيت اقولك حمدلله على السلامة يا بنت ابوها


ان
ان
ان
تششششششششششششششششش

حضور جميل فى نص الليل
 لفرد من أفراد عصابة حمادة وتوتووووووووووووووووو
وحشتينى يادودو اوووووووووى
حمدلله على سلامتك وسلامة الراوتر يا اوختشى 
صباحك جميل ان شاء الله


_

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2:  تسجيل حضور..  :f: 
منورة الدفتر وموضوعك يا عبير... :l:  حمدلله على السلامة  :Baby:

----------


## محمود عوده

محمود عوده بمسي عليكم والي بردان يحكي عشان ابعثله حرام طبقتين برساله والحساب بعدين

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

مساء الخير.. تسجيل حضور.. 
منورة الدفتر وموضوعك يا عبير... حمدلله على السلامة 


مساء النور على البنور
نورتى الدفتر سمسم
ميرسى لترحيبك الجميل حبيبتى
نورتينى
_

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمود عوده
					

محمود عوده بمسي عليكم والي بردان يحكي عشان ابعثله حرام طبقتين برساله والحساب بعدين


ياهلا ومرحبا استاذ محمود
نورت الدفتر
_

----------


## بنت شهريار

*
حـــضـــــــــرت
 
*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *
> حـــضـــــــــرت
>  
> *


*انا بقى المفروض انهو في دول اللي لافين وراكِ ؟

وأنا أيضاً حضــــــــــــــــــــــــرت بدون تهديد ولاشيء طبعا

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تسجيل حضور




منورة الدفتر يا بنت شهريار 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

انا بقى المفروض انهو في دول اللي لافين وراكِ ؟

وأنا أيضاً حضــــــــــــــــــــــــرت بدون تهديد ولاشيء طبعا




صباح الورد
إنتِ الأخير طبعا يازوزو
مش إنتِ آخر عنقود العوصااااااااااااااااابة
ولو زعلانة ممكن نزق مى ورا وتيجى انتى ورايا علطول
او ممكن نفركشها واللى تمسك التانية فينا تقف هى الاول 
نورتى دفترك ياقمراااااااااااية
وحشتينى
_

----------


## reda laby

صباح الخير
يا اخوات
صبيان وبنات
وماحدش فيكو يقوللى 
المصروف هات
من فترة طويلة مطنش
ع الإلتزامات
طلبات وخلافه وياما
كتير إحتياجات
انا جى وبس عشان أمضى
وأفلسع بالذات
 ليكم هاى هاى وسلاماتى
والإحترامات

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير..... :f2: 
 :M (32):  أن شاء الله يوم سعيد للجميع  :M (32):

----------


## Amira

*أنا مش جاية امضي... مش عجباني الصفحة دي هاستنى اللي وراها * 

*بس حبيت اقولك يا عبير هانم ... انا فيه موظف عندك بيدخن اثناء ساعات العمل* 
*و أحنا قولنا ممنوع * 

**

*دي صورة إكس راي للمذكور ... *

----------


## عاشقة النسيم

انا هنا

عاشقة النسيم

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

صباح الورد  



ما  شاء الله .. الدفتر منور ويفرح على الصبح كده 

منورين يا كل الأعضاء بلا استثناء 

تسجيل حضور

 :f2: 


 كل  عام  وأنتم  بخير 


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## العسل المر

*تسجيل حضور .. ، 


مفيش سلفه على الراتب يا اهل الدفتر ؟؟ * 


ازيكم جميعا

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباحكوا زى العسل   العسل بتاع النحل 

ازيكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## سوما

*تسجيل حضور....*
جاية اسأل عن المرتب.؟  :Ranting2:  مش كفاية مش أخدنا العيدية ولا حتى حتة لحمة  :3: 
 :f2:  يوم سعيد للجميع أن شاء الله ..

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم 

 اخباركم ايه فى البرد

 طبعا كله بيطلع الشتوى 

منورين المنتدى

----------


## سوما

*تسجيل حضور*...... :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
					





تسجيل حضور




منورة الدفتر يا بنت شهريار 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب


شكراً لمرورك الطيب اخى الفاضل
النور نوركم
نورت الدفتر
_

----------


## بنت شهريار

*






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reda laby
					

صباح الخير
يا اخوات
صبيان وبنات
وماحدش فيكو يقوللى 
المصروف هات
من فترة طويلة مطنش
ع الإلتزامات
طلبات وخلافه وياما
كتير إحتياجات
انا جى وبس عشان أمضى
وأفلسع بالذات
 ليكم هاى هاى وسلاماتى
والإحترامات






مفيش تزويع ومفيش غياب
ومفيش مرتبات كمان 
حضوررررررررررررر وبس 
نورت استاذ رضا



*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تسجيل حضور

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*صباح الخير و الفل و الياسمين على اهل المنتدى الغاليين*
*انا جيت اسلم و اثبت حضورى*
*بس سامعه ان فيه مرتب سوما بتقول عليه*
*هو فين مالناش يعنى نصيب*

----------


## سوما

> b]بس سامعه ان فيه مرتب سوما بتقول عليه[/b]
> *هو فين مالناش يعنى نصيب*


والله يا أخت إيمان.. كان فى مرتبات زمان أيام العز واللحمة .. ::mazika2::  إنما دلوقتى كله أختفى مع زيادة الأسعار.. ::uff::  
صباحك فل ياا إيمان.. 
صباحك دولارات يا عبير  ::  فينك؟؟؟؟ طيب عليكى غرامة تأخير ..  :Busted Red:  وكمان أجازاتك خلصت  ::eek:: 
 ::  تعالى ألحقى الدفتر قبل ما نبيعه ..أو ممكن ننادى على شهر زاد تيجئ تقبضنا  :: ..
*صباح الخير ,وصباحكم فل وياسمين..*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

النهارده 1/1/2009


وانا اول واحد يمضى فى الدفتر 

كل سنه وانتم طيبين 

حضور سنة كاملة ان شاء الله

----------


## mada4top

فين الرااااااااااااااااتب

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير..... تسجيل حضور..

*

----------


## أم سيف 22

مرحبا مساء الخير ،،،،،،،،
  أول يوم في السنة الميلادية أسجل حضوري وإن شاء الله بكون دايم معاكم
تحياتي لكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## ناصرالصديق

يا ترى انتى فين يابنت شهريار 


الدفتر  مالوش طعم من غيرك 

 ولا حد بيحضر  خالص 


يارب  يكون سبب غيابك  خير 


الرجاء طمنينا عليك 



تسجيل  حضور 



ناصــــــــــــــ الصديق ــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



تسجيل حضور 


صباح الخير 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## العسل المر

ازيكم جميعا .. ، 

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:  

 :Rose2:   :Rose2:  


قلت اسجل حضور - مع اني عارف ان صوتي هيرن وهيبقي صدى صوت !

واقول كمان / ترجعي بالسلامة يا عبير  ، ربنا يطمنا عليكي

واقول لزهراء / تقريبا امتحاناتك خلصت ! ( أو ما خلصت )  ، المذاكرة أخذت حقها   ( بالتوفيق يارب )  - فين حقنا في حضورك ( ماكو حضور ) ؟

----------


## أبو تقي

مساء الورد

----------


## سوما

*صباح الورد....  مساء الياسمين
جييت أسجل حضور فى أول يوم فى الشهر.. 
ترجعى بالسلامة يا بنت شهرياااار... وحشتننا خصوماتك والله  عموما لما ترجعى بس هخصم منك سنة بحالها ..
تسجيل حضور......*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير على الحاضرين

جيت اسجل  حضور :f2: 


يارب تكونوا  جميعا بخير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صباحكم فل وورد وياسميــــــــن  :f2:   :f2: 

دا أول تسجيل حضور ليا

وحلوه الفكره بنت شهريار

----------


## معن

أول يوم تمضي فيه حضور يكون ذا نكهة مختلفة  :king:

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

ازيكم جميعا .. ، 

    

  


قلت اسجل حضور - مع اني عارف ان صوتي هيرن وهيبقي صدى صوت !

واقول كمان / ترجعي بالسلامة يا عبير  ، ربنا يطمنا عليكي

واقول لزهراء / تقريبا امتحاناتك خلصت ! ( أو ما خلصت )  ، المذاكرة أخذت حقها   ( بالتوفيق يارب )  - فين حقنا في حضورك ( ماكو حضور ) ؟


أهلاً أهلاً ياأفندم منور الدفتر 
يارب يكرمك ..شكراً جزيلاً على سؤالك ..يوم أمس خلصت إمتحانات الحمد لله وحيكون أكو حضور بس ماأوعدك كثير 
وعبير بتسلم على الجميييييييييع بس هي مشغولة في شغلها الجديد ..شكراً على سؤالك ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو تقي
					

مساء الورد


أهلاً أبو تقي نورت الدفتر 
يوم جميل عليك إن شاء الله 
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

صباح الورد....  مساء الياسمين
جييت أسجل حضور فى أول يوم فى الشهر.. 
ترجعى بالسلامة يا بنت شهرياااار... وحشتننا خصوماتك والله  عموما لما ترجعى بس هخصم منك سنة بحالها ..
تسجيل حضور......


سوما الشطورة المواضبة في الدفتر ليل نهار 
نورتي ياقمر ..ميرسي على سؤالك على بيرو وإن شاء الله تظبط أمورها في الشغل وتلاقي لنا وقت..
بصي لو الخصومات اللي وحشتك ماتقولي قدامي لأني مابصدق أفتري 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصرالصديق
					

صباح الخير على الحاضرين

جيت اسجل  حضور


يارب تكونوا  جميعا بخير


صباح الخيرات أ/ناصر ..
..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أخت ظابط شرطه
					

صباحكم فل وورد وياسميــــــــن  

دا أول تسجيل حضور ليا

وحلوه الفكره بنت شهريار


أخت ظابط شرطة..صباح الورود الجميلة ياحبيبتي
منورة الدفتر بحضورك ..أشكرك جزيلاً نيابة عن بنت شهريار ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طالب سعودي
					

أول يوم تمضي فيه حضور يكون ذا نكهة مختلفة 


أكيد ..أول يوم في كل شيء بيكون له شكل مختلف ياطالب سعودي 
نورت المنتدى والدفتر ..
..


.....

تسجييل حضـــــــــــور 
يومكم جميل إن شاء الله 


..*

----------


## سوما

تسجيل حضور.... :Baby: ..... 
بصبح على الناس النايمة.....  :1: 
 يا أهالى الدفتر الكرام... ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام   عليكم 


تسجيل   حضور 


وقبض الحوافز

----------


## سوما

..تسجيل حضور.. 
 :Girl (4): [ انا لوحدى برضه..]

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					
				
تسجيل حضور.. 



بتمضي بدون نفس؟
حأفتن لبيرو عليكِ 


تسجيل حـضوووووور 
..*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

تسجيل  حضور

----------


## nariman

*مش لوحدك أبداً يا سوما* 

*تسجيل حضور.. وحنين لأيام زمان* 

*وحشتينا يا عبير*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> *مش لوحدك أبداً يا سوما* 
> 
> *تسجيل حضور.. وحنين لأيام زمان* 
> 
> *وحشتينا يا عبير*


 :hey:  يعنى هنرجع زى زمااااااااااان....... وأنتي معايا هناااااااااا>> أفتكرت يا ناريمان أغنية أيام زمان.. :2: .. :hey: 
ياريت الدفتر وأهله وأولهم بنت شهريار يرجعوا يمضوا كل يوم :Helpsmilie2:  ويتخصم منه المرتب زى الأول  :4: 
..  :f2:  تسجيل حضور .. :f2:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الدفتر  حيرجع تانى 


وادى انا  اهه

تشجيل حضور

معلش  بقى حكم الشن 

فاضلى   شنة واحدة واطلع معاس(  معاش )

----------


## سوما

*.. صباح الخير ..

.. تسجيل حضور ..*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


 تسجيل حضور



ناصر الصديق عضو لا يعرفه احد

----------


## سوما

.. تسجيل حضور.. :f2: 
 :Girl (1):  انا جييت

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

انا جيت اصبح عليكم 

واسجل حضور

----------


## نوسة

نوســــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حضور

----------


## سوما

حمدلله على السلامة يا نوسة...... :f: 
عقبال الباقى لما يظهروا ويرجعوا للدفتر تانى  :Girl (4): 
.. تسجيل حضور..

----------


## سوما

صباح الفل ..
فين أهل الدفتر؟؟ هو محدش بيمضى فيه إلا أنا ولا أيه.... :Girl (5): 
.. تسجيل حضور ..

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الدفتر منور بيك يا وسام

----------


## سوما

> الدفتر منور بيك يا وسام


الدفتر منور بيك وبأهله الغائبين . :Play Ball: .أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير  :Bye: 

.. تسجيل حضور ..
 :Baby:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تسجيل حضور

----------


## سوما

.. تسجيل حضور ..
 :Girl (2):

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حاضر


 ان شاء الله

----------


## سوما

.. أنا جييت أهوا.. وبسجل حضور  :Baby: 
وواقفة مستنية وصول بنت شهريار و كل الأعضاء الملتزمين فى الحضور :Cold:

----------


## sad man

السلام عليكم
منورين جميعا

----------


## سوما

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. :Bye: 
صباح الخير.. :Baby: 
أنا جييت .. 
.. تسجيل حضور ..
 :f2:

----------


## mohamed nassar

انا موجود

----------


## ناصرالصديق

ممكن امضى حضور يوم الجمعة

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير...... :f2: 
أنا جييت .... :Girl (3):  
والنهادرة أول يوم فى الشهر........  :Girl (4):  أنتى هربتى بالمرتبات ولا ايه يا بنت شهريار  ::  طيب كنتي قولي........ أجئ أهرب معاكي..  :Girl (13): 
.. تسجيل حضور .... سوما ..

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تسجيل حضور وبقول  لبنت شهريار  وحشتينا قوى 


يارب كل غيبة بسلامة  


ويكون تأخيرك عننا  خير يارب 


ياريت تطمنينا عليك

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير..... :f: 
أزيكم؟؟ كويسين .... طيب الحمدلله........ ::  بكلم نفسى مادام محدش عايز يمضى ويشارك زى الأول,, ::sorry:: 
بس أنا مفيش فايدة ... :Girl (4): ...برضه قاعدة على قلبكم ومش هأمشي.. :Girl (9): 
تسجيل حضور.. :Girl (18):  سوما ..

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بعد الشر عنك يا سوما  يارب 



انا معاك ما تقلقيش

----------


## سوما

> بعد الشر عنك يا سوما  يارب 
> 
> 
> 
> انا معاك ما تقلقيش


هيييييييييييييه.. :Aaaaa34:  أخيرا حد مضي وسجل حضور معايا..... :Pbutterfly: 
شكرا يا أ. ناصر.... وأردها ليك فى أى دفتر وأمضاء قريب  :CHYTRY: 
وعقبال كل أهل الدفتر ما يرجعوا ..... ::'(:  هى السكة زحمة وطويلة أوى كده.. :Poster Spam: 
شكرا يا ناصر على رفع روحى الأمضائية  :: .. سلام... :Bye2:

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f: 
أنا جييت.. ولسه الدفتر فاضى  :Girl (18):  .. وأنا لسه لوحدي..  :Ouch: 
أن شاء الله ترجع بالسلامة أ. ناصر ....والبقاء لله لوحده.. :Bye2: 
تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..

----------


## طائر الشرق

تسجيل  حضور

ازيكم جميعا

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f: 
تسجيل حضور . :f2: . سوما

----------


## أبو تقي

[grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]هــــــــــــــــــــ عليكم جميعأ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــاي[/grade]

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

كله يقف   انا جيت   وبكل تواضع وبعين العطف على الرعيه اقوم بتسجيل حضورى فى المنتدى       طارق   عضو جديد  لسه ملهش مشاركااات ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
 :f:  كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة قرب المولد النبوي الشريف ..  :f: 
أعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات وزادنا تقرب منه ومن سنة حبيبه صلى الله عليه وسلم.. :f: 

.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..

----------


## ناصرالصديق

وانتى طيبه  يا وسام  

تسجيل حضور

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

السلام عليكم  وكل عام وانتم بخير تسجيل حضور

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
 :f:  أعاد الله علينا هذه الأيام المباركة باليمن و البركات .. :f: 
تسجيل حضور .. سوما

----------


## أم سيف 22

*صباح الخير..
 كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف .. 
أعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات وزادنا تقرب منه ومن سنة حبيبه صلى الله عليه وسلم..
أسمحولي علي التأخير الأني سافرة مصر تاريخ 3/3/2009ورجعت 10/3/
الجو كان حلو في مصر أنا بحب مصر كثير وكل أصدقائي وأحبابي في مصر وإن شاء الله أروح لها كل سنة يارب*

----------


## jasmine rose

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا

تسجيل حضور

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم ..

مساؤكم جميل إن شاء الله ..
منورين الدفتر كلكم عن جد ..

وأقول 

حضــــــــــــــــــرت 



*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخباركم ايه

تسجيل حضور

----------


## إبراهيم علام

*سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام مربع لهيمه
أنا وصلت أهه يعني مافيش خصم العمليه مش مستحمله
تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي*

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

نرى دائما من أسباب نهوض أي دولة هو الاهتمام بالموهوبين ولكن في مصر يتغير المفهوم وهو الاهتمام بالموهومين
مع الأخذ بالاعتبار أن الموهوم يطلق على كل فقير يداه قصيرة لا يعرف ألا  رغيف العيش البلدي يأكله ويحمد الله ولا يعرف
العيش الفينو أو الكي زر وإذا ذهب الموهوم الفقير ألا أحد المسئولين وأراه  ما لدية  من قدرات فنية أو علمية أو غيرها ينظر إلية
ويقول له يا بني دى مش ليك في واحد يستحقه أكثر منك   مكانكم مش هنا  توجد مستشفى الموهومين الفقراء العلاج
بالمجاني لمدى الحياة وإذا أبتسم  وقال ليك أعطيني السيرة الماضية ليك حتى ألقيه في القمامة لأن سلة المهملات جديدة ولم
ألقى فيه ألا إطفاء السجائر
فهل الشاب الفقير في هذه الحالة ماذا يفعل ؟

أذا كان ما سلم بيده السلطة لاهتمام بهؤلاء الموهوبين يعطيهم كأس اليأس 

فما هو الحل

----------


## أبو كيمو

الدنيا فيها ارض وسما 

والناس فيهم وصال وجفا 

والقلب فية انتم وكفا

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تسجيل حضور

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

صباحكوا ورد  السيرة الذاتية والأميل لتبادل الأراء بينى وبين أخوانى فى المنتدى :good: 
بحبكم فى الله :BRAWA: 



الاســـــــم : مدحت أحمد عرابي

تاريخ الميلاد : 2/5/1987
الجنسيــــة : مصري 
الديانـــــة : مسلم 
العنـــــوان : أسيوط – مركز الفتح – قرية أولاد سراج
المؤهـــــــل : بكالوريوس تربية نوعية قسم تربية فنية  
دفعة 2008 
التليفــــون :   2463874 / 088  
الحالة الاجتماعية : أعزب
البريد الالكترونــي : M2009477@yahoo.com

الخبـــــــــــرات  
 	حاصل على المركز الأول على الجمهورية على مستوى جامعات مصر في الرسم والتصوير من أكاديمية أخبار اليوم 2007- 2008  
 	حاصل على دورةpathways في المجال الأدارى شتاء2008 من جامعة أسيوط  
 	حاصل على دورةpathways في المجال السلوكي صيف2008 من جامعة أسيوط   
 	حاصل على دورةpathways في المجال المعرفي شتاء2009 في جامعة أسيوط 
 	حاصل على شهادة تقدير من كلية التربية النوعية للمشاركة في تصميم وتنفيذ جداريه داخل الكلية  
 	حاصل على شهادة تقدير من جامعة أسيوط للمشاركة في تصميم وتنفيذ مسابقة لعمل عربة الزهور في ظل احتفالات المحافظة بعيدها القومي 
 	حاصل على مجموعة شهادات تقدير للمعاملة الجيدة والالتزام في التربية العملي

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

[QUOTE]

على ما أعتقد يقول لك بلد بتاعت شهادات  :Shock2: 
ولكن هى بلدة بتاعت خضار وأولة الكوسة ::no3::

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

هذة لوحة أبن النيل من أعمالى 
موهوم الموهبة
 لأن ماحدش حاسس بينا

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو كيمو
					


الدنيا فيها ارض وسما 

والناس فيهم وصال وجفا 

والقلب فية انتم وكفا


أهلاً بحضرتك أبو كيمو ..منور الدفتر ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق ابو رضوان
					

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تسجيل حضور


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أهلاً أستاذ طارق نورت ..

[QUOTE=مدحت أحمد عرابى;1205877]




على ما أعتقد يقول لك بلد بتاعت شهادات 
ولكن هى بلدة بتاعت خضار وأولة الكوسة







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت أحمد عرابى
					

هذة لوحة أبن النيل من أعمالى 
موهوم الموهبة
 لأن ماحدش حاسس بينا


مساء الناس الموهوبة ..
أهلاً بك معنا أستاذ مدحت منور الدفتر والمنتدى ..
اللوحة اللي حضرتك رسمتها حلوة جداً ..ياريت تعمل لنا موضوع في قاعة الصور باللوحات اللي رسمتها ..



مساء الخير على الجميع ..لقد حضرت ..



..*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

صباح الخير  على كل  زوار الدفتر 

تسجيل  حضور

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :Baby: 
...21 مارس...
.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير..  :f2: 
كيفيكم يا اهل الدفتر الكرام؟؟؟؟؟ :Girl (18): 
.. تسجيل حضور . :: . سوما ..

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

::no3:: كل سنة وأنتى طيبة يا أمى الحبيبة 

 وألى كل أمهات مصر الكرام

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
.. فينكم يا أهل الدفتر.؟؟؟.... :Wacko: ..لا حياة لمن تنادي ولا ايه....
تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

:f2:     مشيناها خطى كتبت علينا ومن كتبت عليه خطى مشاها :f2:

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

13.jpg انا جيت فين البشر :X:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
تسجيل حضور..سوما..

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير..

ان شاء الله يكون يوم سعيد ومشرق للجميع..
.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*أنا يا سيدتي متنازل عن المرتب والوظيفة
ولا حد يتأمر علية
 أنا راجل حر شغال حر في بلدي وفي غربتي
أتعرضت علية وظائف كتير ولكن للحرية طعم تاني
 أنا بسجل حضور للموضوع 
وأنا مستقيل
*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

f2y96794.jpg

----------


## مدحت أحمد عرابى

:Eat:

----------


## sugar girl

_روعة الموضوع وواضح ان في روح حلوة هنا
ربنا يديمها عليكم يا رب_

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير..
ان شاء الله يكون يوم سعيد ومشرق للجميع..
.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.. :f2: 
أخر أيام الشهر ومعانا أهل الدفتر فى حالة أختفاء تام. :Shutup2: . وكمان موظف مستجد أستقال  ::  ربنا يستر بقا علينا.. ::@: 
تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح على الناس اللى نايمة فى الدفتر.. :1:  وبقولهم أحنا فى أخر الشهر ..أصحوا أقبضوا وروحوا كملوا نوم  :: 
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## loly_h

*صباح جميل لكل الحاضريـــــــن  

تسجيل حضــــــــــور ووحشتينــــى بيــــــــــرو*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير..
ان شاء الله يكون يوم سعيد وشهر أسعد للجميع..
.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

ثلاثه من الحظ الحسن  ، الخضراء و الماء و الوجه الحسن

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح على أهل الدفتر اللى مش موجودين  :Beer: .. وبعد كده هننادى عليهم اسم اسم عشان يمضوا :Console: 
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح على أهل الدفتر اللى مش موجودين  :Beer: .. 
بنت شهريار.. والعصابة كلها..
الكيميائي..
أ.أيمن رشدي..
أ. رضا لابي..
العسل المر..
أيمن خطاب..
أ. ناصر الصديق..
ناريمان..
لولي..
نشوي..
أنتوا فين يا جماعة؟؟؟؟؟  :gp: 
تعالوا بقا  :Console: الدفتر بقاله كتير مش زين بأسمائكم وأمضائكم والخصومات كمان :Bicycle: 
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير..
ان شاء الله يكون يوم سعيد للجميع..
.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## a_leader

بمسى على العصابة نفر نفر و اخر حاجة كنت اتوقعها انى اعرف صدفة من صفحة الحوادث فى احدى الجرائد الاجنبية انكو اتقبض عليكوا هههههههههههههههههههههههه ,, عموما انا ح اتصل بمحامى دولى و ح اوصى عليكو المفتش كولومبو صديقى ,,, ههههههههههههههههه
يارب يارب يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

againstthewindep6.jpg

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور 

كل يوم أخد المشوار اهه لحد الدفتر علشان اسجل الحضور
181620400.jpg
ومش لاقى حد بيسجل معايا  
هو فى ايه

----------


## rosey19

* انا معاك استاذ طارق*

----------


## a_leader

احم احم احم ,,

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور 
وشكرا روزي 
وثانكس يا عم ليدر ::@:   
وفين سوما مش هى اللى معاها القبض ولا إيه

----------


## reda laby

أخيراً رجعت لكم 
وكلى حب لصحبة الود والإخاء 
جيت أكتب حضور من بعد فترة غياب
لكن كان بإذن معتمد بختم النسر
ههههههههههههههه

reda laby 

ماحدش ينسى القبض فات
 من بعد ما اكلنا الكرات
ويا رنجة  فسيخ  وملوحة
ودروس بعدها إمتحانات

ياللا سلام
داخل اشوف حالى فى المنتدى

----------


## a_leader

بصوووووووووو
كلنا عارفين ان  بنت شهريار كانت هى زعيمة العصابة و انا عرفت من مصادر مطلعة ان العصابة اتقبض عليهم نفر نفر و ان المحكمة حكمت عليهم بسبعتاشر سنة و محامى كبير اوى قال لى ان النقض اترفض عشان كده انا قلت اخللى بالى من الدفتر الكام سنة دول و فرصة الواحد يمسك منصب فى البلد دى ,
و من باب انتهاز الفرص و حيث ان الدفتر خلاص معايا قررت الآتى :
1- ممنوع التأخير فى التوقيع حضورا و انصرافا لأكثر من خمس دقائق و الا فالحرمان التام من الحوافز
2- ممنوع خالص حد يعترض على اى حاجة اقولها و الا فالحرمان تماما من الارباح السنوية
3- اى حد ح يشتكينى محروم خالص من مكافأة المعاش
4- الغاء جميع الاجازات العارضة و الاعتيادية و السنوية و الوضع و رعاية الطفل و اى حد ح يعترض ح يشتغل ببلاش 
    لمدة  سنة و نص وفق اللوائح الجديدة
5- مكافأة سنوية خمستاشر جنى للى ح يسمع الكلام

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور 


pink_girl.jpg 







قالت مصادر مطلعه فى هيئه شرطه منتدى أبناء مصر بأن المدعو a-leader كان له دور كبير فى القبض على جميع أفراد العصابه حتى تخلو له الساحه ليتبوأ منصبا هاما فى المنتدى ومنذ قليل أذاعت وكالات الأنباء خبرا هاما يقول : أن المدعو a-leader قد استولى على دفتر الحضور والغياب ونصب نفسه دكتاتورا على الدفتر وقد بدأ فتره حكمه بمجموعه من القرارات الدكتاتوريه وعندما سئل عن الديمقراطيه قال : <<< قال والنبى ماأعرفها , انا كنت ثانويه أدبى ,ومخدنهاش وبعدين دول شعبى وانا حر فيه , حد له عندى حاجه >>> 
عاش الليدر عاش عاش 00000 هيخلينا نسجل ببلاش

----------


## a_leader

> عاش الليدر عاش عاش 00000 هيخلينا نسجل ببلاش


ووووادى اول خمستاشر جنى

----------


## a_leader

> 4- الغاء جميع الاجازات العارضة و الاعتيادية و السنوية و الوضع و رعاية الطفل و اى حد ح يعترض ح يشتغل ببلاش


و حيث ان محدش وقع النهاردة بالحضور فى الدفتر و عليه و طبقا للوائح النهاردة الشغل ببلاااااااااش 

و عشان اسامح المرة دى و المرة اللى جاية كمان احب اقول  لكم انى بقبل الهدايا علما بأن الهدية عندى

بقيمتها مش بمعناها هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور  

000_051Wkyt.jpg 



لاانا مليس دعوه 
انا هستكيك لعمو العسكرى 
انا رحت استرى مصاصه من الدكان عمو البياع قاللى الخمستاسر جنى دى متمسيس  
وااااااء 
انا عايز خمسين جنى

----------


## rosey19

معلش المره دى ...  شغل البيت ما بيرحمش

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور 

2056045131_2dba1b7d37.jpg 


ولا يهمك يا روزى 
متخافيش من ليدر 
هو يعنى لاقى حد يسجل غيرنا انا وانتى 
وكمان بيوزع فلوس مزوره 
يعنى لو عصلج معاكى بلغى عنه وانا اجى اشهد معاكى 
حلوة حركه النداله دى  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## a_leader

> تسجيل حضور  
> 
> 000_051Wkyt.jpg 
> 
> 
> 
> لاانا مليس دعوه 
> انا هستكيك لعمو العسكرى 
> انا رحت استرى مصاصه من الدكان عمو البياع قاللى الخمستاسر جنى دى متمسيس  
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه





> معلش المره دى ...  شغل البيت ما بيرحمش


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
أيوووه يا جدعان , بطنى وجعتنى من كتر الضحك على التعليقين دول
و الله دمكم خفيف زى العسل
و بناءا على ماتقدم و بالدخول فورا الى لب الموضوع بدون اى مقدمات و بعيدا عن اى تفصيلات و تجنبا للمرواغات و استبعادا لأى تلاعب بالالفاظ يسعدنى و يشرفنى اخوانى و اخواتى الاعزاء ان اقول لكم فى كلمات بسيطة و مختصرة حفاظا على وقتكم الثمين و بصورة مباشرة جدا بدون تعقيد او اطالة
ثوانى احسن نسيت كنت عايز اقول ايه هههههههههههههههههههههه





> تسجيل حضور 
> 
> 2056045131_2dba1b7d37.jpg 
> 
> 
> ولا يهمك يا روزى 
> متخافيش من ليدر 
> هو يعنى لاقى حد يسجل غيرنا انا وانتى 
> وكمان بيوزع فلوس مزوره 
> ...


أخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
لا بئه معلش 

اولا كل دولة لها عملتها و ابناء مصر هى دى عملتها  و مواصفاتها نزلت فى الجريدة الرسمية و كوووووول الناس عارفاها و اى حد يقول لك مزورة روح اعمل له محضر فوراااااا بس ماتقولش مين عطاهالك عشان ماتأثرش على التحقيقات هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ثانيا انا بفكر افتح شركة كبييييييييييييرة و بفكر جديا امسكك رئيس قطاع فيها عشان نشاطك الدؤوب و خبرتك اللى كل الشركات المنافسة بتحكى عليها
فكرررر كويس

----------


## سوما

> وفين سوما مش هى اللى معاها القبض ولا إيه


هههههه سوما عمرها ما قبضت حد فى الدفتر ..أنا لسه موظفة على أدى  :Helpsmilie2: عبير بنت شهريار هى اللى معاها القبض كله.. يارب تكون بخير.. بجد وحشتنا  :Console: ووحشتنى منها أن أن تش  :: 
عموما الليدر اهوا هيقبضنا كل أول شهر.... :Play Ball: 
صباحكم قبض ومالية وخيرات.... :M (32):  
*تسجيل حضور .. سوما*

----------


## rosey19

معلهش ياجماعه انا شفت اللى بيجرى

                                 حصل له ايه  .... قلت اجى على مهلى








                           وبعدين لازم نرسى على بر ...مين اللى هيقبضنا بالضبط

                      اول الشهر قرب  .... ::$:

----------


## a_leader

> هههههه سوما عمرها ما قبضت حد فى الدفتر ..أنا لسه موظفة على أدى عبير بنت شهريار هى اللى معاها القبض كله.. يارب تكون بخير.. بجد وحشتنا ووحشتنى منها أن أن تش 
> عموما الليدر اهوا هيقبضنا كل أول شهر....
> صباحكم قبض ومالية وخيرات.... 
> *تسجيل حضور .. سوما*


القبض يوم الجمعة اللى جاى ان شاء الله , اعملى حسابك يا سوما و هاتى عربية نص نقل عشان انا زودت المرتبات و قررت كمان اديكو منحة بمناسبة عيد العمال 
و ان شاء الله ان شاء الله عبير بنت شهريار تكون بخير و فى احسن حال يارب

----------


## a_leader

> معلهش ياجماعه انا شفت اللى بيجرى
> 
>                                  حصل له ايه  .... قلت اجى على مهلى
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بصى بئه احنا مابنتأثروش بالصور دى ,, اه

المرة اللى فاتت سامحتك و قلت معلش شغل البيت بياخد وقت لكن المرة دى ابداااااااااااااااااا

اسمعى ,,,

مخصوم منك تسعتاشر جنى الا ربع و مش حناخدوكى معانا رحلة فرنسا اللى جاية ,,

اممممممم

معرفش الواحد قلبه طيب كده ليه ,,

بصى بصى ,, خلاص سماح المرة دى عشان خاطر عبير بنت شهريار موصيانى

و اعملى حسابك القبض يوم الجمعة ان شاء الله و فى منحة كبيرة كمان

----------


## زهــــراء

*الله الله الله 

ماهذا الإرهاب الحاصل في الدفتر 

الواحد جهازه يبوظ كم اسبوع يرجع يلاقي المنتدى اتقلب جوانتانامو ولا اييييش ياأستاذ محمد 

طب كنت قولي اصدرلك كم صاروخ وتبقى الارباح بالنص يعني 

بس لقد أعجبتني سياستك الديموقراطية في ظبط الأمن والمحافظة على استتبابه 

ومن هذا المنطلق 

جااااااااااااري القبض

عليك طبعاً

ليك وحشة استاذ محمد 

لقد حضــــــــــــــرت فين فلوسي بقى ؟؟..

...*

----------


## a_leader

> *الله الله الله 
> 
> ماهذا الإرهاب الحاصل في الدفتر 
> 
> الواحد جهازه يبوظ كم اسبوع يرجع يلاقي المنتدى اتقلب جوانتانامو ولا اييييش ياأستاذ محمد 
> 
> طب كنت قولي اصدرلك كم صاروخ وتبقى الارباح بالنص يعني 
> 
> بس لقد أعجبتني سياستك الديموقراطية في ظبط الأمن والمحافظة على استتبابه 
> ...


ياهلا ياهلا باحد اعضاء العصابة الغاليين  :f: 
و الفلوس فى الحفظ و الصون 
محوشهالك عشان ماتصرفيهاش
و لما تخلصى الكلية ح اديهالك   :: 

شوفتى بئه الامن كان مستتي ازاى و القوانين و الديموقراطية عملوا شغل ازاى
و كل ده من غير صواريخ ولا اى حاجة

ياللا بئه خشى ذاكرى و سيبك من الدفتر ده عشان ماتتحجيش  ::

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد على كل الحلوين الحاضرين واللى موووووووووووووووش حاضرين


      مساء السعاده عليك ...  زاهراء وسوما والاستاذ رضا واستاذنا العظيم جدا ليدر

                ( همممممم   ده  طبعا علشان القبض .بس محدش يقوله )




            بعد السماح واللذى منه  هنقبض الجمعه

                              الفجر       طبعا علشان نلحق نشترى الطلبات ولا  ايه  ؟؟

      انا ان شاء الله من يوم الخميس الفجر واقفه امام الخزنه


        وبخصوص رحله فرنسا ياريت تبقى تقولى قبلها بشويه  علشان الحق اعمل حلتين محشى على 

   شويه كفته  على صينيه مكرونه  لزوم السفر يعنى


           اوعى  تنسى  ؟؟؟؟

       سلامو عليكم بقى علشان الحق اجهز  الشنطه.............  .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  لا لا لا 



       مش شنطه السفر .... وتفهمونيش غلط


  دى الشنطه اللى  هشيل فيها فلوس القبض وانا مروحه.


          يالا باااااى  على معاد القبض بقى

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور  
وده طبعا موش عشان القبض النهارده لا سمح الله 
وإيه حكايه سفريه فرنسا دى 
بصوا كلكم انا فيها لهخفيها آآآآآآآه بئه 
ودى صورتى لما باكون زعلان  

200711191623490vg3.jpg 



وقد أعذر من أنذر!!!!

----------


## a_leader

احم احم 

كله يحضر حاجات يشيل فيها الفلوس القبض النهاردة و ياريت كمان تجهزوا الباسبورات و حلل المحشى قصدى الشنط عشان رحلة فرنسا و خللوا بالكوا مش ح اقدر اطلع معاكو برج الاسد قصدى ايفل عشان ورايا مشوار فى ميامى قصدى الشانزليزيه , عايز اشترى ازازة ريحة قصدى برفان ,, ياللا شدوا حيلكو  :f:

----------


## a_leader

ياللا يا جدعااااااااااااااااااان

المرتب وصل اهو



قسموا بئه مع بعض و محدش ياخد حق اخوه او اخته

 :f:

----------


## rosey19

سلام عليكم استاذى الفاضل

   ومساء الورد عليك وعلى كل الاصدقاء

  انا جبت الشنط لزوم القبض  بس تفتكر دول كفايه ؟؟؟؟؟

    وبخصوص الرحله زى ما قلت لك قلنا قبلها علشان نجهز المستلزمات 

  ومينفعش يا استاذى لازم تجهز نفسك وتطلع معانا  دى واحه باريس جميله  ...لا قصدى العاصمه الباريسيه

----------


## a_leader

> سلام عليكم استاذى الفاضل
> 
>    ومساء الورد عليك وعلى كل الاصدقاء
> 
>   انا جبت الشنط لزوم القبض  بس تفتكر دول كفايه ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
>     وبخصوص الرحله زى ما قلت لك قلنا قبلها علشان نجهز المستلزمات 
> 
>   ومينفعش يا استاذى لازم تجهز نفسك وتطلع معانا  دى واحه باريس جميله  ...لا قصدى العاصمه الباريسيه


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلا و سهلا بحضرتك يا فندم و معلش الشنط مش كفاية

ياريت حضرتك تتصلى بشركة امانكو ييجوا ينئلوا لك المرتب بمعرفتهم

و رحلة باريس اتلغت عشان القراصنة و اللى بيعملوه

ان شاء الله عيد العمال اللى جاى احتمال نطلعوا رحلة لرشيد و ادفينا  ::

----------


## a_leader

> ياللا يا جدعااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> المرتب وصل اهو
> 
> 
> 
> قسموا بئه مع بعض و محدش ياخد حق اخوه او اخته



طبعا كله خد اجازة و راح يصرف الفلوس

ماااااااااااااشى

اخلص الحفلة بس و اجى اشوف ايه النظام ده  ::

----------


## rosey19

ياااااااااااااااه  هم كلهم قبضوا ومرجعوش تانى ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟  خير          :;): 

        انا جيت  يا ليدر وملقتش حد 

   انتو لسه بتاكلوا فى الحفله... 










[/CENTER]

----------


## a_leader

> ياااااااااااااااه  هم كلهم قبضوا ومرجعوش تانى ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟  خير         
> 
>         انا جيت  يا ليدر وملقتش حد 
> 
>    انتو لسه بتاكلوا فى الحفله... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اللحمة كابسة على نفسى يا روزى

لو معاكى ازازة سفن اب ينوبك ثواب

و ابئى فكرينى اخليكى رئيس مجلس ادارة الدفتر لما السفن اب تهضم اللحمة

اما بالنسبة لباقى الموظفين قصدى الاعضاء فأنا خلاص قررت اخصم منهم مرتب الشهر

اللى جاى لأنهم بطلوا يمضو فى الدفتر

----------


## bedo_ic

تسجيل حضور 
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## a_leader

> تسجيل حضور 
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


ياهلا ياهلا بالعضو المنتدب

صباح الفل

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## a_leader

> 


يا مساء الانوار

الناس يا روزى الفلوس الكتير فسدتهم

بفكر اقلل المرتبات شوية

ايه رايك ؟؟  ::

----------


## rosey19

معلش استاذى الفاضل

  اعذرهم...  طلبات البيوت والاولاد بتبقى كتير

   وتلاقيهم لسه بيلفوا على المحلات

   الله يكون فى عونهم

        بس ممكن اللى ميجيش نخصم منه ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## a_leader

> معلش استاذى الفاضل
> 
>   اعذرهم...  طلبات البيوت والاولاد بتبقى كتير
> 
>    وتلاقيهم لسه بيلفوا على المحلات
> 
>    الله يكون فى عونهم
> 
>         بس ممكن اللى ميجيش نخصم منه


خلاص سماح المرة دى عشان خاطرك 

و الفكرة تستحق الدراسة

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

صبحكم الله بالخير

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور

236699680.jpg

----------


## a_leader

> تسجيل حضور
> 
> 236699680.jpg


هلا بيك اخى العزيز

فينك مختفى من مدة

لعلك بخير ان شاء الله

 :f:

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

*  أنا معاك يا عمنا*

*وشكرا على سؤالك أستاذى العزيز* 

*والحمد لله أنا بخير طالما أنت بخير  ,  وربنا يخليك  ,  ويديلك طول العمر اللهم آميييين*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح على أهل الدفتر الحاضرين والغائبين.. :f:   :f: 
*تسجيل حضور .. سوما*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير على كل الحضور الكريم

----------


## a_leader

مساء النور و الفل و العنبر على كل الاعضاء

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد على كل الحضور الكريم

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور 
11961063656.jpg

----------


## فراشة

بصبح على احلى أعضاء لأحلى منتدى


فراشة

----------


## لمسه

صباح الفل والورد

----------


## a_leader

يا صباح الخير و النور على كل الحضور الكريم

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## a_leader



----------


## a_leader

*تصبحوا على خير*

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

تسجيل حضور

----------


## الراحلة

انا موجودة يا افندم

----------


## a_leader

> انا موجودة يا افندم


اهلا و سهلا بحضرتك

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير على كل الاعضاء الكرام

----------


## nariman

*مش بس تسجيل حضور .. ده تسجيل حنين لأيام جميلة*

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

جاية اهو ومش ايدى فاضية .. ::  اللى عايز حاجة يأخدها بقااااااااا.. :l:

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

شكرا يا سوما , تسلم ايدك

فين روزى ؟؟

----------


## الراحلة

سوما الفاكهة الحلوة دى منين اصل عايزة اجيب للعيال

----------


## rosey19

وحشتونى جدااااا

   شكرا لسؤالك اخى الفاضل ليدر

                           تسجيل حضور بعد غياب اسبوع

----------


## a_leader

اهلا و سهلا بيكى

ان شاء الله تكونى بخير يا روزى

و مساء الخير على كل الاعضاء

----------


## rosey19

شكرا اخى الكريم ليدر

  والحمد لله  انا بخير طالما الجميع بالف خير

    وتصبحوا على الف خير

   اشوفكم  بكره ان شاء الله


 تصبحوا بالف خير

----------


## a_leader

صباح النور و الياسمين على كل الاعضاء

----------


## ياسر ابو مريم

انا عضو جديد ياريت تقبلونى :f2:

----------


## rosey19

اهلا بيك ياسر ... اهلا بيك بين اصدقائك ومنورنا.


   مساء الخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا

  مسا النور والسعاده على السكر الزياده

   واللى يشربها ساده ملوش مكان هنااااا

  (  على رآي ورده)

----------


## rosey19

مساء النورعليكم 

    ايه الحكايه.... هوفيش حد بيجى لدفتر الحضور ليه

 خير ان شاء الله... يارب يكون الجميع بخير

  الصوره دى فازت بالمركز الاول لتصوير الطبيعه 1429  فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه

    يارب تعجبكم

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير اخى ياسر و اهلا و سهلا بيك

مساء الخير على كل الاعضاء و الصورة مش ظاهرة عندى يا روزى

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير عليكم


 الصوره مره تانيه اخى ليدر ويارب تظهر.

----------


## a_leader

مساء النور اختنا روزى

الصورة ظهرت و جميلة فعلا بس معرفش ليه حاسس انها مش صورة طبيعية 

العصافير تشرب و رأسها منخفضة لأسفل و هكذا تأكل ايضا ولا انا معلوماتى مش صحيحة ؟

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير على كل الاعضاء

----------


## الصعيدي

صباح الخير عليكم

تسجيل حضور بعد غياب سنتين .. بس  بجد وحشتوني ..  :: 

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير عليك استاذى

  وحمدا لله على السلامه ... منور بيتك.

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل على كل الاعضاء و مبروك للاسماعيلاوية العرض المشرف  ::

----------


## rosey19

تسجيل حضور

----------


## a_leader

و كنتى مستخبية ورا الشجرة كده ليه  :: 

مساء النور يا روزى

----------


## لمسه

:f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

مساء الفل عليكوووووووووووو جميعااااااااااااااا

----------


## a_leader

مساء النور يا لمسه و تصبحوا على خير بإذن الله

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور ,,, مساء الخير عليكم جميعا

----------


## rosey19

تسجيل حضور.

       مساء الفل والياسمين عليكم.

----------


## a_leader

مساء النور على كل اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## الدلوعه دوعه

مساء الفل عليك
تسجيل حضور

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اسجل حضورى معكم
واتمنى لكم جميعا دوام التوفيق

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير عليكم

     تسجيل حضور

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

*اول مره اسجل بس هحاول التزم بالحضور ان شاء الله

تمام يا فندم*

----------


## محمود عوده

يسعدني ان اصبح على جميع الاعضاء بدون استثناء بعد طول غياب محمود عوده

----------


## سمارات

جمعة مباركة عجميع الاعضاء الي حاضر والي غايب 


صباحكم عسل وقشتة

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله..

  تسجيل حضور

                      يارب يكون الجميع بالف خير

----------


## a_leader

الحمد لله يا فندم

الف شكر و مساء الخير لكل الاعضاء

----------


## أبو منار

اسجل حضور بعد غياب عن منتدانا الحبيب

----------


## a_leader

> اسجل حضور بعد غياب عن منتدانا الحبيب


فينك من زمان يا صاحبى و فين مصطفى

 :f2:

----------


## ღ جــنونـ ღ

أسجل حضوري اليوم 
وأرسل أعذب التحيات لأجمل اعــــــــــضاء

a_leader
تسلم ع الموضوع النايس 
بنتظـــــــــار جديدك

----------


## أبو منار

> فينك من زمان يا صاحبى و فين مصطفى


 
انا موجود

ومصطفى جندي مجند الله يعينه

----------


## a_leader

ربنا يكرمكم و تكون الامور جميعها على مايرام اخى العزيز و مساءك فل و مساء الورد على كل الاعضاء

----------


## توكال

انا جيت اهلا وسهلا بيكم

----------


## a_leader

الله يخليكى !!!

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير عليكم

        تسجيل حضور
      ____________________

----------


## achelis

السلام عليكم جميعا انا عضو جديد اتشرفت بالتسجيل في المنتدي و بوجودي معاكم

----------


## a_leader

مساء الخير على كل الاعضاء

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير على كل الاصدقاء..

----------


## ghazala son

انا هنا موجود مش غايب 

 (احمد غزالة)

----------


## a_leader

مساء النور على جميع الاعضاء

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الفل

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد عليك ليدر...

  ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بالف خير

----------


## rosey19

تصبحوا على الف خير

----------


## a_leader

و انتى من اهل الخير روزى

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الخير

----------


## bedo_ic

تسجيل حضور مساء النور

----------


## a_leader

ازيك يا دكتور , معلش رصيدى خلص

بكرة اكلمك ان شاء الله

مساء الورد

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير على كل الاصدقاء

   ان شاء الله تكون بخير ليدر
______________________

       وجودى معاكم اصدقائى متعه كبيره

----------


## a_leader

انا تمام و الله

الف شكر روزى  و مساء الورد عليكى و على كل الاعضاء

عملتى ساندوتشات الجبنة  ::

----------


## a_leader

ياللا , اشوفكم على خير و تصبحوا على خير احسن انا النهاردة اليوم كان مرهق جدا و بكرة اجازة ان شاء الله

و تسجيل انصراف

السلام عليكم

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير 

تسجيل حضور

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل على جميع الاعضاء

تسجيل حضور

----------


## وجدى محمود

*مساء الخير على الحبيب ليدر
وعلى أخواتى الأعزاء جميع أعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## a_leader

يا صباح الفل استاذنا العزيز

صباح الفل على كل الاعضاء

 و سلام للغائبة اختنا العزيزة روزى

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والنورعلى جميع الاصدقاء

   الله يسلمك من كل شر أخى العزيز ليدر  (  شوفت سندويتشات الجبنه بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟  )

----------


## a_leader

> مساء الخير والنورعلى جميع الاصدقاء
> 
>    الله يسلمك من كل شر أخى العزيز ليدر  (  شوفت سندويتشات الجبنه بتعمل ايه ؟؟؟  )


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لمسه السبب خدى حقك منها بئه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمد لله على سلامتك و تصبحوا على خير جميعا

و تسجيل انصراف

 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الفل

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور و تعالى بئه يا عبير امسكى دفترك

مساء الورد

----------


## rosey19

مساء الامل بالسعاده والخير

 تسجيل حضور..
________________

----------


## a_leader

تصبحوا على خير و اشوفكم دايما بخير

تسجيل انصراف

 :f2:

----------


## bedo_ic

مساء الخيرات

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل و الورد

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مساء الخير على المصريين اللى ربنا أعلم بحالهم النهارده

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

----------


## وجدى محمود

*أجمل مساء لأاحب أخوات*

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

تسجيل حضور

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير عليكم

   تسجيل حضور

___________

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل على الجميع

تسجيل حضور

----------


## a_leader

تصبحوا على خير و ان شاء الله روزى تكون بخير

تسجيل انصراف

----------


## CuOpiD

*السلامـ عليكمـ 

تسجيل ف الدفــتر 
*

----------


## محمود عوده

تسجيل حضور بعد غياب طويل يسعد مساكم جميعا والحاضر يعلم الغايب تحياتي لكل الاعضاء محمود عوده

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

اهلا و سهلا بكل الغائبين

تسجيل حضور

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور 
0a0c3c8ea3.jpg

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تسجيل حضور

 :f:

----------


## توكال

انا موجوده ومرتبى حخده كامل ومكمل فاهمين ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## a_leader

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباح الخير عليكم جميعاااااااااااااااا

----------


## طارق ابو رضوان

تسجيل حضور

مية  مسا    على الناس الكويسة

ويارب  تكونوا جميعا بخير

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الخير

----------


## rosey19

مساء السعاده على كل الاصدقاء الاعزاء

  تسجيل حضور

    ___________

----------


## moshaksa

حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## e_elassas

نحن هناااااااااااا

مساااااااااااء الخيرات على ابناء المنتدى

----------


## moshaksa

صباح الخييييييييييير

انا جيت من بدري كدا

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

 تسجيل حضور

   ________

----------


## a_leader

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

مساء الخير على جميع الاعضاء

اللهم  اشف آية و سوما يارب

تسجيل حضور

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

تسجيل حضور ,,,, صباح الفل

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

تسجيل حضور

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الخير

----------


## سوما

> اللهم  اشف آية و سوما يارب


*اللهم أشفي مرضى المسلمين والمسلمات من كل داء ومرض اللهم أمين يارب العالمين..*صباح الخير.. :f2: 
أن شاء الله يوم جميل للجميع .. :f:  ويكون الجميع بخير.. :M (32): 
تسجيل حضور..سوما

----------


## a_leader

صباح النور و الحمد لله على سلامتك يا سوما

 :f: 

تسجيل حضور

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الخير عليكم

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور و يارب يكون الجميع بخير

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الخير

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

صباح الخير يا بنت شهريار

مفتقدينك انتى و ندى

ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير

----------


## a_leader

تس

تس

تسجيل حضووووووووووووووووووووور  ::

----------


## achelis

مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااء      الخيييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررر علي احلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللييييي  ييييييييييي ناسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس  سسسسسسسس

----------


## FOLLA

انا كمان موجوده رائع الموضوع

----------


## a_leader

اهلا و سهلا بالجميع

تسجيل حضووووور

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا جيت ......

----------


## a_leader

هلا بيكى

تسجيل حضووووووور

----------


## the_chemist

> صباح الخير..
> بصبح على أهل الدفتر اللى مش موجودين .. 
> بنت شهريار.. والعصابة كلها..
> الكيميائي..
> أ.أيمن رشدي..
> أ. رضا لابي..
> العسل المر..
> أيمن خطاب..
> أ. ناصر الصديق..
> ...


أنا كيت أهوه 

وسحوا بأى يا جماحة

وحشتونى كلكم

بجد وعن جد

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أنا كيت أهوه 
> 
> وسحوا بأى يا جماحة
> 
> وحشتونى كلكم
> 
> بجد وعن جد
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه


*



القلم المتألق  .. the_chemist






نحمد الله على سلامتك وعودتك للمشاركة من جديد في المنتدى 

فلحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك هنا عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في الموضوعات هنا إشراقة متألقـــة

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## زهــــراء

أبو أمنية ..اليوم يوم المفاجآت الجميلة باين ..
نورت مكانك ثاني وسعيدة جداً بإنك منورنا وفي أفضل حال إن شاء الله ..
تسجيل حضور  :f: ..

----------


## the_chemist

> أبو أمنية ..اليوم يوم المفاجآت الجميلة باين ..
> نورت مكانك ثاني وسعيدة جداً بإنك منورنا وفي أفضل حال إن شاء الله ..
> تسجيل حضور ..


شكرا يا أجمل زهـــراء

المفاجأة تكون أجمل وأحلى وبكل معانى الجمال تكتسي لما أطمئن علي جميع الأصدقاء

بنت أبوها أخبارها إيه

و عمو أيمن رشدى

ونشوى

أنا عارف أن الأخبار عندك ياريت تطمنينى عليهم وعلي أجمل زهرة في بستان عائلتى

منتظر النتيجة من الكنترول ولو في رسالة خاصة


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> 
> 
> 
> القلم المتألق  .. The_chemist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكرا ياأيمن خطاب

إطراءك يعطيني أكثر مما أستحق

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					

أنا كيت أهوه 

وسحوا بأى يا جماحة

وحشتونى كلكم

بجد وعن جد

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه


نوووووووووووووووووووورت مكانك يا مريسة 

ايه ياعم إنت تغيب وتقول عدووووووووولي 

ولا عشان انت خط تليفون مش دى اس ال  

وحشتنا والله يا أبو أمنية يا غالى 

ويلا بقالى كتير مش لاقى حد يرخم عليا   

طمنا على أخبارك إن شاء الله تكون بخير 

*

----------


## nariman

*يااااه أبو امنية رجع* 
*نورت مكانك يا أستاذ*

*وعقبال الباقي ياااارب*

*تسجيل حضور ...وفرح * 
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> أنا كيت أهوه 
> 
> وسحوا بأى يا جماحة
> 
> وحشتونى كلكم
> 
> بجد وعن جد
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه


الكيميائي \ أبو أمنية  :Baby: 
*بجد ياااااااااااااااااه ,, وبجد حمدلله على سلامتك ويارب تكون بخير دايما ..
وبجد مفاجأة جميلة ,, وعقبال عودة الغائبين وأولهم بنت شهريار 
مع أرق الأمنيات بصباح جميل ومشرق لجميع أهل الدفتر الكرام* .. :Bye: 
*تسجيل حضور .. سوما*

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> 
> نوووووووووووووووووووورت مكانك يا مريسة 
> 
> ايه ياعم إنت تغيب وتقول عدووووووووولي 
> 
> ولا عشان انت خط تليفون مش دى اس ال  
> 
> وحشتنا والله يا أبو أمنية يا غالى 
> ...


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

أنت فينك يا منيل "مش قصدى منيل الروضة  هه فاهم"

يعنى ولا رنة ولا زنة

و لا كأن معاك رقم موبايلي ياواد

ماشي

مساءك فل

----------


## the_chemist

> *يااااه أبو امنية رجع* 
> *نورت مكانك يا أستاذ*
> 
> *وعقبال الباقي ياااارب*
> 
> *تسجيل حضور ...وفرح *


ناريمان

كيف حالك

عاملة إيه

يارب تكونى دايما بخير أنت والأسرة الكريمة




> الكيميائي \ أبو أمنية 
> *بجد ياااااااااااااااااه ,, وبجد حمدلله على سلامتك ويارب تكون بخير دايما ..
> وبجد مفاجأة جميلة ,, وعقبال عودة الغائبين وأولهم بنت شهريار 
> مع أرق الأمنيات بصباح جميل ومشرق لجميع أهل الدفتر الكرام* ..
> *تسجيل حضور .. سوما*


سوما هنا ياولاد

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يه

وحشتونى كلكم

والظاهر كده هنرجع للمشاغبة من تانى

يارب نسمع كل خير عن بنت أبوها وكل الغايبين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لولا الغالي... ما كنتش حاكتب =بس "الكيميائي" دا حبيبنا
رأيه جميل... بكلام مترتب =ومودّة تنوّر في قلوبنا
بس ياخوفي... لا بس يطبطب = وف ساعة التنفيذ يقلبنا
 واحنا نقول ونزيد وندبدب =ولا يسأل فينا ويسيبنا
لا الدفتر شايفين له مرتب؟ =ولا قاعة مالية لنا جيوبنا.[/poem]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لولا الغالي... ما كنتش حاكتب =بس "الكيميائي" دا حبيبنا
> رأيه جميل... بكلام مترتب =ومودّة تنوّر في قلوبنا
> بس ياخوفي... لا بس يطبطب = وف ساعة التنفيذ يقلبنا
>  واحنا نقول ونزيد وندبدب =ولا يسأل فينا ويسيبنا
> لا الدفتر شايفين له مرتب؟ =ولا قاعة مالية لنا جيوبنا.[/poem]



*



الأخ الفاضل .. أيمن رشدي


نورت الدفتر والمنتدى يا أ. أيمن باشعارك الجميلة 

صباحك سكر يا عندليب




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لولا الغالي... ما كنتش حاكتب =بس "الكيميائي" دا حبيبنا
> رأيه جميل... بكلام مترتب =ومودّة تنوّر في قلوبنا
> بس ياخوفي... لا بس يطبطب = وف ساعة التنفيذ يقلبنا
>  واحنا نقول ونزيد وندبدب =ولا يسأل فينا ويسيبنا
> لا الدفتر شايفين له مرتب؟ =ولا قاعة مالية لنا جيوبنا.[/poem]



مش لاقي غير كلمة

وحشتني يا جدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## a_leader

الحمد لله على سلامتك اخى الكريم ابو امنية

و الحمد لله على سلامتك يا باشمهندس ايمن

نورتوا المنتدى  :f2:  :f2: 

و تسجيل حضور بيصبح على جميع الاعضاء

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مش لاقي غير كلمة
> 
> وحشتني يا جدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو





> الحمد لله على سلامتك اخى الكريم ابو امنية
> 
> و الحمد لله على سلامتك يا باشمهندس ايمن
> 
> نورتوا المنتدى 
> 
> و تسجيل حضور بيصبح على جميع الاعضاء


بسم الله ما شاء الله..

فطرنا "ياجدو"... واتغدينا "يا باشمهندس"...

فين الفلوس يا جدعان...؟؟؟

آديني جيت...

ربنا يستر في العشا.

----------


## reda laby

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 وحشتونى أخواتى وأعزائى وأصدقائى 
عودة من بعد غياب طال بضعة أشهر عن التفاعل ليس إلا 
بينما كنت معظم الوقت متواجد 
وذلك لعدم الشعور بالفراق القاتل عن أحبائى فى الله
 أنا مضيت وعايز ادخل فى القاعات
 وأشوفكم واحد واحد
 لكم خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## the_chemist

> بسم الله ما شاء الله..
> 
> فطرنا "ياجدو"... واتغدينا "يا باشمهندس"...
> 
> فين الفلوس يا جدعان...؟؟؟
> 
> آديني جيت...
> 
> ربنا يستر في العشا.


ما هو أنت عارف أن العشا مرتبط بالطباخة

والطباخة مطنشانا والظاهر أنها لمت هبرة المرتبات وكانت مجهزة البسبور وحجزت طيارة وكتت بره المنتدى

ولذلك فلابد من التجمهر أمام باب مدير عام البنك "قصدى المنتدى" والمطالبة بالمرتبات

مين معايا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ما هو أنت عارف أن العشا مرتبط بالطباخة
> والطباخة مطنشانا والظاهر أنها لمت هبرة المرتبات وكانت مجهزة البسبور وحجزت طيارة وكتت بره المنتدى
> ولذلك فلابد من التجمهر أمام باب مدير عام البنك "قصدى المنتدى" والمطالبة بالمرتبات
> مين معايا


حيقول لي طباخة!!!!

إيه نظام التسويح دا؟

باقول لك فلوس... هي دي يلزمها طباخة؟

باقول لك إيه...

ليدر يجيب الفلوس... (ليدر بقى)

وانت تروح تتجمهر...

وانا حاضحي... واقبض بدالكوا... الناس لبعضيها برضه.

----------


## sad sea

حمدلله علي سلامة العائدين الافاضل

الاستاذ ايمن رشدي

the chemist

الاستاذ رضا لابي

----------


## the_chemist

> حيقول لي طباخة!!!!
> 
> إيه نظام التسويح دا؟
> 
> باقول لك فلوس... هي دي يلزمها طباخة؟
> 
> باقول لك إيه...
> 
> ليدر يجيب الفلوس... (ليدر بقى)
> ...



ليدر هيجيب إيه؟

سمعنى من تانى

هو إحنا للغنا من تانى

الفلوس عند أحمد صلاح في الخزنة اللى علي شمال الكوريدور وإنت داخل من باب آعة فك التكشيرة

سيبك أنت خطفت الكلمة من لسانى

لأنى كنت ناوى لما ألاقي حد هيتجمهر أقول له خد الراية 

و باى باى كمبورة

صباحو ورد

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حمدلله علي سلامة العائدين الافاضل
> الاستاذ ايمن رشدي
> the chemist
> الاستاذ رضا لابي


الأخ الفاضل / Sad sea

بالأصالة عن نفسي... وبالنيابة عن إخواني...

نشكرك على ترحيبك الرقيق.

عندكش أخبار عن المرتب بقى؟ دا انا مكسور لي ييجي ست اشهر والبنت حفيدتي بتـــ.... كتير، والبامبرز بقى بالشيء الفلاني.





> ليدر هيجيب إيه؟
> سمعنى من تانى
> هو إحنا للغنا من تانى
> الفلوس عند أحمد صلاح في الخزنة اللى علي شمال الكوريدور وإنت داخل من باب آعة فك التكشيرة
> سيبك أنت خطفت الكلمة من لسانى
> لأنى كنت ناوى لما ألاقي حد هيتجمهر أقول له خد الراية 
> و باى باى كمبورة
> صباحو ورد


حلاوتك ياللي عارف كل حاجة...

انا رحت ع الوصف... مالقيتش ركنة... يظهر كان فيه تشريفة لأن الونش كان واقف.

أعمل ايه يا معلم... أفيدونا؟

----------


## a_leader

احم احم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


الحمد لله على سلامتك يا استاذ رضا لابى

و الحمد لله على سلامتك مرة تانية يا ابو امنية

و منور الدفتر يا ايمن بك رشدى

و تعالى بئه يا بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااار

----------


## the_chemist

> حلاوتك ياللي عارف كل حاجة...
> 
> انا رحت ع الوصف... مالقيتش ركنة... يظهر كان فيه تشريفة لأن الونش كان واقف.
> 
> أعمل ايه يا معلم... أفيدونا؟


طيب أهو ليدر داخل يتنحنح زى اللى داخل ميضة

ناقص يقول

دستوووووووووووووور

وأنت قلت أنه هو اللى عارف كل حاجة

إسأله بقي

دا إن رد علينا بعد 320000000 سنة ضوئية يبقي كرمنا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> احم احم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله على سلامتك يا استاذ رضا لابى
> و الحمد لله على سلامتك مرة تانية يا ابو امنية
> و منور الدفتر يا ايمن بك رشدى
> و تعالى بئه يا بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااار





> طيب أهو ليدر داخل يتنحنح زى اللى داخل ميضة
> ناقص يقول
> دستوووووووووووووور
> وأنت قلت أنه هو اللى عارف كل حاجة
> إسأله بقي
> دا إن رد علينا بعد 320000000 سنة ضوئية يبقي كرمنا


يا بني ليدر بيحرّص لا يكون حد خالع راسه ولاّ حاجة... راجل حمشششششششششز

وآديني باسأله أهه: فين المرتبات يا ليدر؟

ابتدي العَد في الـ 320000000 سنة ضوئية...

أنا وراكوا...

----------


## the_chemist

> يا بني ليدر بيحرّص لا يكون حد خالع راسه ولاّ حاجة... راجل حمشششششششششز
> 
> وآديني باسأله أهه: فين المرتبات يا ليدر؟
> 
> ابتدي العَد في الـ 320000000 سنة ضوئية...
> 
> أنا وراكوا...


طيب تسمحلى بتعسيلة أو زى ما بيقولوا حدانا أقيل لي شوية علي لما ييجى سي ليدر ويقول

----------


## the_chemist

ألوووو

هو الخط قطع تانى ولا لسه الناس نايمة

عموما

جمعة مباركة علي المسلمين أجمعين بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

الجمعة.!!!.. أنهي يوم دا.؟.. انا من يومي بانام الخميس... أصحى السبت.... أو الأحد... أو الخميس... ليه؟

----------


## ahmedab216

............

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أخانا الفاضل/ أحمد

رايح في؟ احنا لحقنا نشوفك؟

عموماً ربنا يفرج الظروف الطارئة بأسرع وقت، ونسعد بصحبتك دايما.

ملحوظة: ليدر... كيميائي... واخدين بالكوا؟... آدي اللي بيحصل من نقص المرتبات... قلناش احنا حاجة!

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير.. :f2: 
بصبح على كل الموجودين وبجد منورين الدفتر ويارب كل غايب يعود بأذن الله .. :f: 



> ............


على أد ان مفيش فى رد حضرتك غير نقاط  ::$: ,, ولكن وجود حضرتك اسعدنى جداااااااا وجعلنى أبتسم برجوع حضرتك  :: 
باشمهندس احمد يارب تكون بخير .. وتنور المنتدى من تانى قريب اوى بأجمل أبتسامة .. :f2: 
*تسجيل حضور .. سوما*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أكمل من بين الأقواس

1- فين ......... ؟ (المرتب - بنت شهريار - المرتب)

2- وفين ......... ؟ (المرتب - ليدر - المرتب)

3- وفين ......... ؟ (المرتب - الكيميائي - المرتب)

4- وفين ......... ؟ (المرتب - زهراء - المرتب)

5- وفين ......... ؟ (المرتب - بقية الناس - المرتب)

6- وفييييييييييييييين؟ (المرتب - المرتب - المرتب)

----------


## هيثم الفلسطينى

صباح الخير..
بصبح على كل الموجودين وبجد منورين الدفتر ويارب كل غايب يعود بأذن الله ..

----------


## the_chemist

> أكمل من بين الأقواس
> 
> 1- فين ......... ؟ (المرتب - بنت شهريار - المرتب)
> 
> 2- وفين ......... ؟ (المرتب - ليدر - المرتب)
> 
> 3- وفين ......... ؟ (المرتب - الكيميائي - المرتب)
> 
> 4- وفين ......... ؟ (المرتب - زهراء - المرتب)
> ...


هو أنت بتكمل منين لفين

ولا هو منين يودى لفين

تعالي نقول

التعلب فات فات وفي ديه 7 مرتبات

المرتب ده تسأل عنه أحمد صلاح

بيقولوا أنه بيزوق بيه نفق شبرا

----------


## معزوز عامر

احلى واجمل مساء لاحلى ناس وللجميع اعضاء المنتدى من فلسطين

----------


## ahmedab216

> أخانا الفاضل/ أحمد
> 
> رايح في؟ احنا لحقنا نشوفك؟
> 
> عموماً ربنا يفرج الظروف الطارئة بأسرع وقت، ونسعد بصحبتك دايما.
> 
> ملحوظة: ليدر... كيميائي... واخدين بالكوا؟... آدي اللي بيحصل من نقص المرتبات... قلناش احنا حاجة!


أخي الفاضل الكريم / أيمن رشدي

سعدت بالدخول الي موضوعك الجميل ... 

خيل الي أخي الفاضل ... أن النقط  و الظروف الطارئة ... ستغنيني عن البوح بأن المشكلة كانت في المرتب !!!!

و لكنها لم تخيل عليك ... 

سعدت كثيرا بصحبتك .. و معك دائما إن شاء الله ...

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هو أنت بتكمل منين لفين
> ولا هو منين يودى لفين
> تعالي نقول
> التعلب فات فات وفي ديه 7 مرتبات
> المرتب ده تسأل عنه أحمد صلاح
> بيقولوا أنه بيزوق بيه نفق شبرا


بيزوقوا بيها النفق!!!!

يعني حيلزقوا الفلوس الورق ع الحيطة؟

ولاّ العملات المعدنية بس؟

----------


## the_chemist

> بيزوقوا بيها النفق!!!!
> 
> يعني حيلزقوا الفلوس الورق ع الحيطة؟
> 
> ولاّ العملات المعدنية بس؟


الظاهر إن الإلزهايمر عامل عمايله معاك يا جدو

ولا البامبرز بتاع الأمورة هو اللى عامل لك مشكلة النسيان

خد بالك "النسيان مش حاجة تانية ههههههههههه"

إنت نسيت أن العملات المعدنية الجديدة لونين برونزى بيبرق زى الدهب والتانى معدنى زى الفضة

يعنى ألوان جناننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننن

أحمد يا صلاح    :Download:  الفلوس بسرعة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الظاهر إن الإلزهايمر عامل عمايله معاك يا جدو
> ولا البامبرز بتاع الأمورة هو اللى عامل لك مشكلة النسيان
> خد بالك "النسيان مش حاجة تانية ههههههههههه"
> إنت نسيت أن العملات المعدنية الجديدة لونين برونزى بيبرق زى الدهب والتانى معدنى زى الفضة
> يعنى ألوان جناننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننن
> أحمد يا صلاح    الفلوس بسرعة


أيوه يا أخي...

ليك حق والله... "العملات المعدنية الجديدة لونين برونزى بيبرق زى الدهب والتانى معدنى زى الفضة"

امّال القديمة كانت لونها إيه؟ سيمون منقط بمبي؟

----------


## الوان الربيع

هههههههه
انا هنا

----------


## a_leader

هلا بيكى يا فندم

سجيل حضووووووووور و فينك يا مسرووووور

----------


## nariman

*حضــــور ...*

 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *حضــــور ...*



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 :Bicycle:   :Bicycle:   :Bicycle:

----------


## the_chemist

> أيوه يا أخي...
> 
> ليك حق والله... "العملات المعدنية الجديدة لونين برونزى بيبرق زى الدهب والتانى معدنى زى الفضة"
> 
> امّال القديمة كانت لونها إيه؟ سيمون منقط بمبي؟


لا يا جدوو


كان لونها فُحلقي

لون كئيب كده

----------


## the_chemist

> هلا بيكى يا فندم
> 
> سجيل حضووووووووور و فينك يا مسرووووور


كده غِلط يا عم ليدر

كده هو الغلط بقفاه

قصدى بعينه






 :4: 




 :W00t1: 



 ::cop:: 



 ::nooo:: 



نسيت تتنحنح قبل ماتدخل


هاااااااااااااااااى

صباحو فل   :Animal Rooster:

----------


## ahmedab216

مساؤكم جميل إن شاء الله

----------


## a_leader

> هاااااااااااااااااى
> 
> صباحو فل


مساه ورد  :f:

----------


## nariman

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## سبنوسه الراسى

*ميه مسا
سبنوسه الراسى*

----------


## الوان الربيع

السلام عليكم
انشاء الله تكونوا بخير

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير علي كل الموجودين

   وان شاء لله يكون الجميع بالف خير

     تسجيل حضور...........

----------


## a_leader

اهلا و سهلا بيكى الوان الربيع

اهلا و سهلا روزى , الحمد لله على سلامتك

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

تسجيل حضور ,,,

----------


## the_chemist

> اهلا و سهلا بيكى الوان الربيع
> 
> اهلا و سهلا روزى , الحمد لله على سلامتك
> 
> صباح الفل عليكم جميعا
> 
> تسجيل حضور ,,,


أهلا بالزعيييييييييييييييييييييم

منور الآعة ونورك خرج للآعات التانية

لما سعادتك إسجنراجنى بتشجع الإسماعيلي بحُرقة ليه كده

هههههاى

----------


## a_leader

> أهلا بالزعيييييييييييييييييييييم
> 
> منور الآعة ونورك خرج للآعات التانية
> 
> لما سعادتك إسجنراجنى بتشجع الإسماعيلي بحُرقة ليه كده
> 
> هههههاى


 :f2: 

مساء الفل حبيبى و منور الدفتر دايما

انا اتحاداوى الاصل اسماعيلاوى الاصل برضو  :: 

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا 

و تسجيل حضور

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا لكي بنت شهريار .. موضوع جميل

----------


## a_leader

و من ينسى بنت شهريار

فهى اخت غالية علينا جميعا

----------


## الوان الربيع

مساء الرقة و الاحساس
مساء مكتوب بماء الماس 
مخصوص لاحلى ناس و احلى اعضاء
تسجيل حضور...

----------


## rosey19

مساء النور والسعاده على كل الموجودين

    الله يسلمك من كل شر ليدر باشا... شكرا لسؤالك
   ___________________

----------


## ahmedab216

مساء الخير .....

----------


## a_leader

ربنا يخليكى روزى

مساء الفل احمد بك

تسجيل حضور ....

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم  سعاده بعطر الفل والياسمين

 _____________

----------


## أحمدKSM

اسجل حضورى اعجابا بكم فالمرء قليل بنفسه كثير بأخوانه
                                           أحمدقاسم

----------


## وجدى محمود

*مساء وصباح لاحلى أخوات بالدنيا
صباحك نور ملعلط ياعم ليدر
ايه حكايه بتشجع الاسماعيلى دى
ماتقول زملكاوى وخلاص
ولا اللى فى البيت يزعلو
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هلا بأحلى رووووز
مسائك فل وورد ابيض وروز*

----------


## a_leader

اهلا بيك اخونا احمد منور المنتدى

و الحمد لله على سلامتك يا استاذ وجدى و ربنا يطمننا عليك دايما و سيبك م الكورة يا غالى 

قوم انت بالسلامة الاول و بعد كده نتفاهمو  :f: 

منورين كلكم و مساءكم فل

----------


## ahmedab216

مساء الخير جميعا ...

منورين دايما ...

----------


## وجدى محمود

*تسجيل انصراف
حد يمسك نباتشيه بدالى

تصبحو فى حب
يملى العين ويملى القلب
وسعاده تنور حواليكم
والفرحه تكون ملك ايدكم
تفرح بيكم
وتهنيكم
تتبسم ديما فى عنيكم

قولو يارب*

----------


## a_leader

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

تسجيل حضور

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح نادى عليكم جميعا
تسجيل هدف

قصدى حضور

----------


## rosey19

مساء سعيد عليك اخى وجدى..

        مساء جميل هادئ على كل الاصدقاء  


    تسجيل حضور...           ___________-

----------


## ahmedab216

ساعات ... و نبدأ صباح جديد ...

----------


## a_leader

عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازى حضرتك يا استاذ احمد

تحية لجميع المتواجدين

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

تصبحوا على الف خير

----------


## the_chemist

> تصبحوا على الف خير


ياااااااااااااااه

بتنامى بدرى قوى كده

تصبحى علي خير

هووووووووووووو  ننه هوووووووووووووووو

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم سعاده ..... وسكر زياده

----------


## ahmedab216

تحياتي و سلامي ... لكل الحاضرين ... و الغايبين ...

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

صباح الفل روزى هانم

صباح الفل احمد بك

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الفل و الياسمين لجميع الاعضاء الحلوين

----------


## the_chemist

يارب

تجمع شمل الصحبة الجميلة من تانى

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم سعاده دائمه...

 معطر برائحه الورد والياسمين

  تسجيل حضور

        ___________

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير .....


الحمد و الشكر لله ..

----------


## الوان الربيع

يا مساء الورد و الفل و الياسمين لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## a_leader

يا مساء الفل عليكم جميعا و يارب يعيد عليكم الايام بخير  :f:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*مساء خير يغرقكم

مساء بالحب يفرحكم

مساء العسل عليكم جميعا*

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا  :f2:

----------


## ahmedab216

ربنا يسعد أوقاتكم .....

----------


## الوان الربيع

مساء الفل و الورد و الياسمين

----------


## وجدى محمود

مساء بالهنا طارح
على قلوبكم

تنولو كل ماتبغو

وتتهنو بحبايكم

----------


## loly_h

*مساء جميل ... جميل ... جميــــــل

لكل الحضور

وسلام لحبيبة قلبى اللى فعلا وحشتنى جدا

بيرو 

كل سنة وإنتى طيبة حبيبتى وترجعيلنا بالف سلامة 

 *

----------


## the_chemist

> *مساء جميل ... جميل ... جميــــــل
> 
> لكل الحضور
> 
> وسلام لحبيبة قلبى اللى فعلا وحشتنى جدا
> 
> بيرو 
> 
> كل سنة وإنتى طيبة حبيبتى وترجعيلنا بالف سلامة 
> ...



عندك كل الحق يالولى
بيرو وحشتنا كلنا

حتى الضحكة حزينة غيابها

تحياتى لك وللجميع

وتمنياتى بعودة بيرو سريعا وهى في غاية التألق

لترسم البسمة في قلوبنا 

كل رمضان والجميع بخير

----------


## a_leader

صباح الفل عليكم جميعا

و صباح خاص جدا للغالية علينا كلنا بنت شهريار

تسجيل حضور

----------


## rosey19

مساء السعاده والبركات عليكم اصدقائى

 اسعد الله اوقاتكم وايامكم

 تسجيل حضور ....

----------


## وجدى محمود

صباح مين ياعمنا
تصبحو على موضوع جميل

قصدى على خير

تسجيل انصراف

----------


## antox

مساء الفل والورد 
أسجل حضورى وكل عام وكل أعضاء المنتدى بخير وصحة وعافية فشهر رمضان الكريم على الأبواب ويارب دائماً 

كلنا منورين وموجودين في دفتر الحضور

----------


## هيثم الفلسطينى

اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن
والعجز والكسل
وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم بلغنا بفضلك شهر رمضان

----------


## وجدى محمود

بسجل حضور

وأتمنى تبقو تملى فى سرور

ينور طريفكم نوره الاله

تتوه من حياتكم ميت ألف اه

تموت كل ضلمه وتحيوا  فى نور

----------


## الوان الربيع

بانوار النبيّ عليه الصلاة و السلام باصبّح عليكم و ادعي ربّي يخليكم ومن كل مكروه يحميكم.

----------


## وجدى محمود

اللهم امين


تسجيل حضور

اللهم أغفر لنا ذنوبنا

وكفر عنا سيئاتنا

وتوفنا مع الأبرار

اللهم أتنا فى الدنيا حسنه

وفى الاخرة حسنه

وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور ...

كل سنة و انتم طيبين

----------


## the_chemist

عفوك يارب ياكريم

----------


## الوان الربيع

للقلوب رسائل لا يقرؤها الا احساس المحبين في الله و للنفوس حديث لا تسمعه الا في دعاء الصادقين فاسال الله العلي العظيم القادر على كل عظيم ان يهب لكم كل ما تتمنون و يرزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون يا رب العالمين.

----------


## rosey19

اللهم بلغنا رمضان ...

 كل سنه وانت طيبين

 تسجيل حضور
   ____________

----------


## a_leader

*امين ياب , و كل عام و انت بخير اختنا الكريمة

تسجيل حضور ..*

----------


## الوان الربيع

انشاء الله كل عام و انتم بالف خير و عافية و سلام و امن و استقرار

----------


## a_leader

و انتى بالصحة و السلامة يا الوان الربيع

تسجيل حضور و مساء الفل عليكم جميعا  :f:

----------


## الوان الربيع

الف شكر ليدر
صباح الفل و الياسمين لاحلى اعضاء

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الورد عليكم جميعا

----------


## Anfaas Alward

.


.


.


تسجيل حضور .. :good: 

كل عام وأنتم بخير    :Roll2: 


.


.

.

----------


## rosey19



----------


## الوان الربيع

انشاء الله رمضانكم مبارك

----------


## Anfaas Alward

..
..
..

وتسجيل حضور .. :Smart: 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان ..

..
..
..

----------


## MR.Samer

كل سنة و انتم طيبين

----------


## lakkaf

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير  اللهم بلغنا رمضان ووفقنا للإغتنام منه
أخوكم داود

----------


## الوان الربيع

اللهم بلّغنا رمضان شهر الرحمة و التوبة و الاعمال الصالحة

----------


## معزوز عامر

احنا من فلسطين نبارك للامتين العربيه والاسلاميه بحلول شهر رمضان  وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وندعو الله عز وجل ان يحرر الاقصى الشريف

----------


## rosey19



----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

كل عام و انتم بخير

اعاده الله عليكم باليمن و البركات

----------


## rosey19

كل عام والجميع بالف خير

 رمضان كريم

----------


## الوان الربيع

*ما اصعب العيش لولا فسحة الامل*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوئ لك بنعمتك على وأبوئ بذنبي ، فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت..*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*اللهم اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* بسجل حضوووور* :good: 

* همــس المشاعــر*

* اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين*
* اللهم انى قد مسنى الضر وانت ارحم الرحمين*

----------


## سمارات

انا موجودة



 وجمعة مباركة عالجميع بدون استشناء

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* بسجل حضوووور* :good: 

* همــس المشاعــر*

* جمعة مباركة ان شاء الله*

----------


## شيكولاتة

_صباح الخيرات والهنا فى جمعتنا المباركة
مع أول مشاركة لى فى موضوعكم الجميل
وأرق التحيات لصاحبة الموضوع بنت شهريار
صباح الخير

شيكولاتة
_

----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*ادعو الله لي و لكم بالنجاح و التوفيق*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* بسجل حضوووور* :good: 

* همــس المشاعــر*

* بتمنى للجميع الخير والنجاح 
والسعادة ان شاء الله*

----------


## شيكولاتة

رمضان كريم

----------


## rosey19



----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* بسجل حضوووور* :good: 

* همــس المشاعــر*

----------


## شيكولاتة

حـــضـــــرت

صباح الخير

 :Baby:

----------


## الوان الربيع

*اللهم قدّر لي الخير حيث كان و ارضى عنّي*

----------


## the_chemist

رمضان كريم

ياريتنا نتعلم الكرم منه

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* بسجل حضوووور* :good: 

* همــس المشاعــر*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## الطير المسافر.

*تسجيل حضور في أول يوم لي بالمنتدى*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* تسجيل حضوووور* :good: 

* همــس المشاعــر*

----------


## الوان الربيع

*ما اضيق العيش لولا فسحة الامل*

----------


## شيكولاتة

مساء الخير

حضور  :f2:

----------


## لحن الحياه

*لحن الحياه*

----------


## the_chemist

> *لحن الحياه*


يا 10000000000000000  أهلاً وسهلاً يالحن الحياة

منورة المنتدى

----------


## ابراهيم الرفاعى

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## الوان الربيع

*صباح الخير* 

*الوان الربيع*

----------


## the_chemist

صباح رمضاني مُشرق

صباح الخير ياللى معانا

----------


## rosey19



----------


## شيكولاتة

حضرت
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> حضرت


أتارى الصفحة كلها بقت متشكلتة

منورة

بس ياترى كادبري ولا الشمعدان

كل سنة وأنت طيبة

----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الوان الربيع*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* تسجيل حضوووور* :good: 

* همــس المشاعــر*

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* تسجيل حضوووور* :good: 

* همــس المشاعــر*

----------


## the_chemist

عيد سعيد علي جميع المسلمين

ويارب حقق أمالنا الطيبة بحق حُبك لنبيك ومصطفاك الأمين محمد بن عبدالله "صلي الله عليه وسلم"

عيد سعيد 


لجميع أبناء مصر وأعضاء منتدانا أبناء مصر بلا إستثناء

عيد سعيد 

أحمد صلاح                    &        أم يوسف

لولى                            &     ريهام "بوكى بوكى"

أم أحمد                             &     زهرة "إبنتى الغالية"

عيد سعيد 

الغائبة التى تشغل عقولنا جميعاً الحاضرة في قلوبنا جميعاً بيرو "بنت السلطان"

عيد سعيد 

أخى وصديقي الغالي جدو أيمن رشدى

الأوسيمى الأصيل               &      طاروقة   

عيد سعيد 

أساتذتى الأفاضل

عاطف هلال             &         السيد جعيتم             &          دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ولكل الأعضاء

----------


## الوان الربيع

*عيد مبارك اعاده الله علينا باليمن و البركة*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## همس المشاعر !!

:f2: 



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

* تسجيل حضوووور* :good: 

 * كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير يارب

همــس المشاعــر*

   :f2:

----------


## sad sea

بخير الحمدلله

----------


## الوان الربيع

*صباح الاعياد و الافراح
الوان الربيع*

----------


## الوان الربيع

*اللهم انّك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنّي*

----------


## the_chemist

عــيــد سـعـيـد

----------


## rosey19



----------


## بنت شهريار

حــضـــرنــااااااا

----------


## a_leader

> حــضـــرنــااااااا


يا الله يا عبير

الحمد لله  انك بخير

الحمد لله

و الله يا عبير ما لائى كلمة غير الحمد لله من ساعة ما شوفت مشاركاتك

----------


## nour2005

> حــضـــرنــااااااا


عبييييييييييييير
ألف حمد لله على سلامتك حبيبتي
نورتي الدفتر وكل المنتدى :1: 
وحشتيني اوي يا قمر
ويا ريت تفضلي بيننا 
وما تغيبيش تاني
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

حمد لله على السلامة يا عبير نورتي أبناء مصر   :f: 
وحشتينا قوي 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## a_leader

عبير الغالية علينا جميعا

الف اهلا و سهلا بيكى

و الحمد لله عودتك لاخواتك مرة تانية

الحمد لله

----------


## rosey19

حمدا لله على سلامتك بنت شهريار ... نورتى بيتك


    حضووووووووووووووور

  _______________

----------


## عصام كابو

> حــضـــرنــااااااا


*
لا يا شيخة.. هى الحكاية سهلة كده

فين طلب الاجازة بتاعك؟؟!!!!! 

الايام اللى فاتت مخصومة منك يا استاذة 	

عشان التغيب بدون اذن.. 

ان كنت فاكرة انك هاتقدر تقنطرى الدفتر

يا ساتر يا ساتر من قنطرة الدفاتر.. يا عبد القوووووووى 


الف مليون حمد الله على السلامة يا مدموازيل عبير



نورتى مونتى من تانى اختى العزيزة

تحياتى 

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

لأول مرة هشارك في الدفتر ده

ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟المفروض اخد شهرين مكافئة :: 

حضرنا اهو يا سيادة العضوة العاااااااااااائدة بعد غياب

و حمد لله على سلامتك :: 

و اجمل هدية لك بمناسبة عودتك.............. :: 

هي دخولي للموضوع طبعا :: 

اي خدمة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا الله يا عبير
> 
> الحمد لله  انك بخير
> 
> الحمد لله
> 
> و الله يا عبير ما لائى كلمة غير الحمد لله من ساعة ما شوفت مشاركاتك


ربنا يخليك يا استاذ محمد
نورت الدفتر يافندم
انا الحمدلله بخير وقلت اجى اخد مرتبى المتأخر عندكم
 ::

----------


## زهــــراء

*ممكن أجازة لو سمحتِ يابيرو من أولها كدا؟ 
انت جاية تقولي حضرت والسلام ؟لاءة ياهانم تصرفي لنا تعويض متين بقى وإلااااااااااااا

مش هنعمل حاجة 

نورتي جدااااااااااااً بس طبعاً فيه شمس الواحد يستمد نوره منها وتلك أنا بكل تواضع 

مش حأحضر أنا داخلة أغلس ..
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عبييييييييييييير
> ألف حمد لله على سلامتك حبيبتي
> نورتي الدفتر وكل المنتدى
> وحشتيني اوي يا قمر
> ويا ريت تفضلي بيننا 
> وما تغيبيش تاني


نوووووووووووووووووور
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكِ يا رفيقة المواضيع المكررة والمواضيع الجميلة
وحشتينى جدا حبيبتى
المنتدى دايماً منور بيكِ غاليتى
دمتِ بخير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حمد لله على السلامة يا عبير نورتي أبناء مصر  
> وحشتينا قوي


الله يسلمك ويبارك فيكِ قلب مصر
المنتدى دايماً منور بيكِ وبأهله
والله انتوا كمان وحشتونى جدااا
سعيدة جدا جدا جدا انك نورتى الدفتر
منتظرين توقيعك يوميااااااااااااااً
علشان نقبض المرتب المتأخر على اصحاب الدفتر
مش انا طبعاً  :: 

دمتِ بخير 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عبير الغالية علينا جميعا
> 
> الف اهلا و سهلا بيكى
> 
> و الحمد لله عودتك لاخواتك مرة تانية
> 
> الحمد لله


الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك استاذ محمد
ودايما متجمعين بكل خير
تحياتى
نورت الدفتر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حمدا لله على سلامتك بنت شهريار ... نورتى بيتك
> 
> 
>     حضووووووووووووووور
> 
>   _______________


الله يسلمك ويخليكى روزى
البيت منور بيكِ وبأصحابه حبيبتى
نورتى الدفتر  :Icecream: 
اسعدنى تواجدك معنا
تحياتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> لا يا شيخة.. هى الحكاية سهلة كده
> 
> فين طلب الاجازة بتاعك؟؟!!!!! 
> 
> الايام اللى فاتت مخصومة منك يا استاذة 	
> 
> عشان التغيب بدون اذن.. 
> 
> ...


كتكوووووووووووووووووووووووت  ::mazika2:: 




> لا يا شيخة.. هى الحكاية سهلة كده


لا سهلة مين دا احنا هنصعبها على البشرية كلااااااااااتها :X: 




> فين طلب الاجازة بتاعك؟؟!!!!!


مين !! فين !!
دكتور عصااااااااااااااااااااام طيب سلم علينا ولا قول ازيكم
 :: 




> الايام اللى فاتت مخصومة منك يا استاذة


ايه دا انتوا داخلين عليا بالخصومات  :Akuma: 
طيب اضحكوا عليا لما اكمل لرأس السنة  ::shit:: 

عموما انت اللى ابتديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت  :Poster Spam: 





> ان كنت فاكرة انك هاتقدر تقنطرى الدفتر
> 
> يا ساتر يا ساتر من قنطرة الدفاتر.. يا عبد القوووووووى


اثبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت واتمسك بموقفك
الفقى هتلاقيه بيكلمك
ويقولك عليك غرامة تأخير توقيع فى الدفتر يادووووووووووك
من 23/12/2008
ودا من تاريخ غياب المديرة هنااااااااااا  ::nooo:: 

والنبى ناولونى الولااااااااااااااعة عاوز اولع الدنيا بحالهاااااااااااااااااا
ماقلتلك بلااااااااااااااااااااااش ياكتكوت  :: 

تيجى تصيدة يصيدك  :: 
دكتور عصام .. خصم 6 اشهرررررررر  ::mazika2:: 




> الف مليون حمد الله على السلامة يا مدموازيل عبير
> 
> 
> 
> نورتى مونتى من تانى اختى العزيزة


مونتى دايماً منور بأصحابه اخى العزيز
حاضرين وغائبين
 :f2: 


اخى الغالى دكتور عصام
ربنا يخليك ويبارك فيك
والف الف شكر لترحيبك الجميل المميز دائماً
نورررررررررررت الدفتر يافندم
اسعدنى مرورك وترحيبك الطيب
سلامى للأميرة الصغيرة
دمت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لأول مرة هشارك في الدفتر ده
> 
> ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟المفروض اخد شهرين مكافئة
> 
> حضرنا اهو يا سيادة العضوة العاااااااااااائدة بعد غياب
> 
> و حمد لله على سلامتك
> 
> و اجمل هدية لك بمناسبة عودتك..............
> ...


يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم
ناس داخلة تمضى لأول مرة وتقول مكافأة شهرين
هنا القبض على اد الشغل يامامااااااااا  :Eat: 
متفتحيش علينا العيون
الناس هنا بقالها 10 شهور مقبضتش  :: 
استرى على امين الصندوق  :: 

اختى الغالية الجميلة ايمان
نورتى الدفتر والمنتدى كله
والف الف شكر على حفلتك الجميلة الرقيقة
دايماً منورانا بأحسن صحة وحال
متتأخريش هنا الحساب بالدقايق
والخصم بالجنيهااااااااااااااااات  :y: 

نورتينى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ممكن أجازة لو سمحتِ يابيرو من أولها كدا؟ 
> انت جاية تقولي حضرت والسلام ؟لاءة ياهانم تصرفي لنا تعويض متين بقى وإلااااااااااااا
> 
> مش هنعمل حاجة 
> 
> نورتي جدااااااااااااً بس طبعاً فيه شمس الواحد يستمد نوره منها وتلك أنا بكل تواضع 
> 
> مش حأحضر أنا داخلة أغلس ..
> *


ياللهووووووووووووول
ياااااااااالصاعقة السماء
ياااااااااااااااا لجحود الابناء
بنتشششششششششى حبيبتشششششششششششى جاية تقولى تعويض
معرفتش اررررررررررررررربى ياربى
واجازة كمااااااااااان
ياللكارثة
لما انتى تاخدى اجازة مين هيجمع الاتاوة هنا يابنتتتتتتتتتتتتى  :Akuma: 
زوزو بنوتى حبيبتى الغالية
وحشتينى جداااااااااااااااااا
وبما انك حضررررررررررررتى  :Poster Spam: 
ومضيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى  :3: 
ووقعتى ولو موقعتيش هوقععععععععك انا  :Poster Sss: 
نورتى الدفتر الغالى بتواجدك فيه حبيبتى

وحشتنى غلاستك يا اجمل غلسة فى مونتى :Love: 
تحياتى 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

الى مى مؤمن
القاطنة فى دير النحاس
بلاش تقفيل مخ
وبلاش افتكاسات بالشقلوب
مطلوبة حية او تعبان
مطلوبة جعانة او عندها تخمة (( طبعاً خارجه من كحك العيد ))


عاوزين مىىىىىىىىىىىىى
محدش شاف مىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
افتكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسة العصابة
اين انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتِ
 :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*

أي نعمممممم لما الابناء جاحدين إرجعي للسبب الجذري وشوفي انت الأم نظامها إيه 
مين الغلسة يا مامتي أنا أقول بس 


ميويااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 


وينك ياإفتكاستنا الدفتر ناقصك والله 


بيرو هاتيلنا ريري 
هاتيلنا مي قصدي 

حضـــــــــــــرت*

----------


## مي مؤمن

ايووووووووووووووووة يا عصابتي

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

بس شوفلنا السكه في مفرقعات ولا ضرب نار علشان ندخل في السليم من اولها كدة 
عموما احنا الجيش بتاعنا جاهز ومدرب وكله تمام 


وافتكاسه تحييكم وتهنئكم بقدوم عصابتها هههههههههههههههههه

وتسجيييييييييييييل حضور

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايووووووووووووووووة يا عصابتي
> 
> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> بس شوفلنا السكه في مفرقعات ولا ضرب نار علشان ندخل في السليم من اولها كدة 
> عموما احنا الجيش بتاعنا جاهز ومدرب وكله تمام 
> 
> 
> وافتكاسه تحييكم وتهنئكم بقدوم عصابتها هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


والنبى ناولونا الولاااااااااااااااااااااااعة
علشان هنولع روما بحالهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اطمنى يا افتكاسة كله تحت السيطرة  :Shutup2: 
تقددددددددددددددددددددددددددم
 :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:  :Evil 2: 

الرابعة دى ندى الايام
سوسة العصابة
يارب تكون دايماً بألف خير
وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى يابنات
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## a_leader

بنت شهريار و مى و زهراء فى يوم واحد

احمدك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااارب  :: 

نورتونا و الله ووحشتونا جدا و يارب يارب تكونوا دايما بخير

و فى انتظار ندى الايام 

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## the_chemist

اليوم يوم عيد

عيد سعيد

المنتدى عادت له بهجته بوجود العوصابة المرحة الشقية المؤدبة والمحترمة

وحشتونا كلكم

بنت أبوها


ميوية



الإبنة الغالية زهراااء




وعقبال عودة 

جدو أيمن العندليب 


ويُتم شفاءه علي خير

حتى تكتمل الفرحة

----------


## ناصرالصديق

حمدا لله على سلامتك يا استاذه عبير 

عودا حميدا 

مع اطيب الأمنيات بالتوفيق

----------


## loly_h

*أوبس !!!

ده الموضوع طلع بجد وجدانى

وبيرو بشحمها ولحمها وشقاوتها رجعت تقلب المنتدى

وكمان مى 

ياجماعة كده كتييييييير 

حقيقى كتيييييييير

طيب افرح ولا ابارك ولا يغمن عليا

هاروح اقرر هاعمل إيه وياريت حد يكتف العصابة دى  ويقبض عليها

لحين البت فى أمرهم

بجد منورييييييييييييين جـــــداً
*

----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*صبااااااااح الفل على الجميع*

*حضرنا و نورنا المنتدى كله*

*اي خدمة،،*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أنا جيت

حمدلله على سلامتي*

----------


## the_chemist

> *أنا جيت
> 
> حمدلله على سلامتي*


ايه الحكاية

كله كان غياب ولا ايه

عموماً حمداً لله علي سلامتك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بنت شهريار و مى و زهراء فى يوم واحد
> 
> احمدك يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااارب 
> 
> نورتونا و الله ووحشتونا جدا و يارب يارب تكونوا دايما بخير
> 
> و فى انتظار ندى الايام


النور نورك اخى الفاضل
دهب وياقوت ومرجان
ناقصنا على بابا  :Plane: 

نورت الدفتر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اليوم يوم عيد
> 
> عيد سعيد
> 
> المنتدى عادت له بهجته بوجود العوصابة المرحة الشقية المؤدبة والمحترمة
> 
> وحشتونا كلكم
> 
> بنت أبوها
> ...


بيب بيب 
وسع وسع وسع
ابو امنية وووووووووووووووووووصل


وخصم 6 اشهر علشان جاى متأخر  :: 

عودة بإفتراااااااااااااااا  :Icecream: 

ابو امنية العزيز الغالى
العيد دايما موجود بتجمعنا 
وان شاء الله كل غايب يرجع
ويكون سبب كل غياب خير

وان شاء الله العندليب يرجع لنا بألف سلامة

هنشوف امنية هانم فى مونتى امتى بقى ؟؟
محتاجين مشرفين فى قاعة كى جى واااااااااان  :Eat: 

نورت الدفتر اخى العزيز
والف شكر لتهنئتك الطيبة
دمت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حمدا لله على سلامتك يا استاذه عبير 
> 
> عودا حميدا 
> 
> مع اطيب الأمنيات بالتوفيق


الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك استاذ ناصر
جزاك الله كل الخير
والف شكر لترحيبك الطيب
دمت بخير
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.... :f2: حمدلله على سلامة 3 أفراد من افراد العصابة وفاضل ندى الايام وتكمل ونقووووووووول العصابة المفترية وصللللللللللللت.... :: 
عبير ,, مي ,, زهراء ,,,,,,,,,, اكيد منورين مكانكم  :M (32): 
وطبعا يا عبيررحبت بيكيى اهوا ندخل بقا فى الجد :l2: 
 انتى عليكى شهور متاخرة من مرتبى  ::mm::  ياريت تحويلة باى شئ كده تحت الحساب ... :: 
تسجيل حضور  سوما 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *أوبس !!!
> 
> ده الموضوع طلع بجد وجدانى
> 
> وبيرو بشحمها ولحمها وشقاوتها رجعت تقلب المنتدى
> 
> وكمان مى 
> 
> ياجماعة كده كتييييييير 
> ...


YEEEEEEEEES
بجد بجد وبحق وحقيقى  :Nono: 
ولا يغمن عليكى ولا حاجه
احنا عاوزين بس 4 لمونااااااااااااااااااضة من بتاعتك
ومتنسيش ندى الايام احنا هنشربهولها 
طفاسة  :: 

وعلى ما تبتى براحتك بقى فرختين ثلاثة مع 5 حتت لحمة وشوية محشى وبطاطس محمرة
يعنى فتح شهية مع اللموناضة
انا عارفة لولى متجيش ايدها فاضيييييييييييييييية :2

وحشتينى اختى الغالية
نورتى الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ياهلا ومرحبا الوان الربيع
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا
ومرورك العاطر
نورتى الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## مي مؤمن

تسجيل حضووووور
وانا بشكر كل من رحب بعاصبتي 
لولي بتاعت التواقيع الجميله والمفاجئات الحلوة 
ليدر استاذ محمد اخونا الكبير 
الكميائي الجميل ابو امنيه وابني بعد الظهر ههههههههههههههه
سوما حبيبتي 
بجد بشكركوا كلكوا ويارب كدة متجمعين على خير 
ووحشتوني بجد 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## أم أحمد

عبير :hey: 
ومي :hey: 
وزهراء :hey: 

3مصايب في نفس الوقت ::sh:: 
يا رب استر علي اللي هنشوفه في المنتدي :: 
ما كنا مرتاحين من الدوشة بتاعتهم وقلقهم
 :hey: 



منورين يا بنات :Kiss2: 
بس بالراحة شوية علينا عشان  الصدمة كبيرة اوي علينا
نورتوا بيتكم ومكانكم من تاني
بس ايه الحكاية انتم متفقين تمشوا سوا وترجعوا سوا :;):

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررنا

----------


## مي مؤمن

> عبير
> ومي
> وزهراء
> 
> 3مصايب في نفس الوقت
> يا رب استر علي اللي هنشوفه في المنتدي
> ما كنا مرتاحين من الدوشة بتاعتهم وقلقهم
> 
> 
> ...


ام احمممممممممممممممد
احنا تلات مصايب ما بلااااااااااااااااش لو بتحبي احمد  :Shutup2:  :Shutup2: 
هههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا  اكيد لازم نخرج سوا ونرجع سوا احنا عصابه يعني مع بعض على الحلوة والمره  :Icecream:  :Icecream: 

مرسي يا ام احمد على استقبالك الجميل 
وبجد انتي وحشتينا والله والمونتي كله وحشنا  :W00t1:  :W00t1: 
وسلميلنا على احمد وقوليله يخلي باله من ماما 
تسجيل حضوووووووووووور
 ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل على عبير بنت شهريار 

مساء الفل على مى مؤمن

مساء الفل على زهراء

انا فرحان اوى و الله العظيم برجوعكم

فاضل ندى

ربنا مايحرمنا منكم ابدا  :f2:

----------


## الوان الربيع

*يا واهب الانسان اسباب الهدى 
يا من بحمد العالمين تفرّدا
لي عند بابك دعوة فيها رجا
احشر احبّتي تحت عرشك سجّدا
ثم اسقهم بيد الحبيب محمدا
ماءا هنيئا سلسبيلا طيّبا

تحيّة الى كافّة الاعضاء دون استثناء

الوان الربيع*

----------


## a_leader

صباح الخير يا بنت شهريار  :f: 

صباح الخير يا مى  :f: 

صباح الخير يا زهراء   :f: 

صباح الخير كل اعضاء المنتدى  :f: 

صباحكم مسك و عنبر  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صبااااااااح الفل على الجميع*
> 
> *حضرنا و نورنا المنتدى كله*
> 
> *اي خدمة،،*


صباح الورد والياسمين على الناس البورسعيدية الحلوة
ايوة كدا قريبا هنفتتح قاعة ابو العربى  :Cool: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حضرتى ونورتى ووقعتى والخدمات مردودة ياقمرررررررررررررررر 

صباحك فل وورد وسيبيا وجمبرى وايس كررررررررررريم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *أنا جيت
> 
> حمدلله على سلامتي*


لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كوسة وسلطة هى ولا ايه
لا يافندم الغياب محسوب
انا ورايا هنا دفاتر مش بتلعبببببببببببببببببب  ::xx:: 
عندك غياب اربع شهور و 13 يوووووووووووووووووم

مخصوم منك لحمة العيد الكبير
نووووووووووووورتشى هايدى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه الحكاية
> 
> كله كان غياب ولا ايه
> 
> عموماً حمداً لله علي سلامتك


حد معترض ؟؟

حد عنده مانع ؟؟

فرررررررررررررررريد اعتراضاتك زادت اوووووووووى
يعنى عندك غياب اسبوعين وانا مخصمتش منك علشان خاطر العسل بتاعنا امنية
وكمان بتعتررررررررررررررض  :3: 


ماشى ماشى ماشى 
تلاتة ماشى

عموما نورررررررررررت



البوبى دا جاى لامنية
علشان لو زعلتها هيعضك  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير....حمدلله على سلامة 3 أفراد من افراد العصابة وفاضل ندى الايام وتكمل ونقووووووووول العصابة المفترية وصللللللللللللت....
> عبير ,, مي ,, زهراء ,,,,,,,,,, اكيد منورين مكانكم 
> وطبعا يا عبيررحبت بيكيى اهوا ندخل بقا فى الجد
>  انتى عليكى شهور متاخرة من مرتبى  ياريت تحويلة باى شئ كده تحت الحساب ...
> تسجيل حضور  سوما


وووووووووووووووووووووصلت
العسل والسكر سمسمة
ياهلا ياهلا بالقمر سوما
وحشتينى جدا حبيبتى
والف شكر على سؤالك الدائم عنى

مرتب ؟؟ سبحان الله السيرفر بيقققققققققققققققققققققع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياسومااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين*


ياهلا ومرحبا لؤلؤة مصر
نورتى دفترنا المتواضع
اسعدنا مرورك وتوقيعك
دمت بخير

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تسجيل حضووووور
> وانا بشكر كل من رحب بعاصبتي 
> لولي بتاعت التواقيع الجميله والمفاجئات الحلوة 
> ليدر استاذ محمد اخونا الكبير 
> الكميائي الجميل ابو امنيه وابني بعد الظهر ههههههههههههههه
> سوما حبيبتي 
> بجد بشكركوا كلكوا ويارب كدة متجمعين على خير 
> ووحشتوني بجد 
> تحياتي لكم





> تسجيل حضووووور


تسجيل هرووووووووووب





> وانا بشكر كل من رحب بعاصبتي


عاصبتك >> ساقطة عربى  :Eat: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان  :Mad: 




> لولي بتاعت التواقيع الجميله والمفاجئات الحلوة 
> ليدر استاذ محمد اخونا الكبير 
> الكميائي الجميل ابو امنيه وابني بعد الظهر ههههههههههههههه
> سوما حبيبتي


لولى واللمونااااااااضة 
واللى جابلك يخليلك يا اوختشى  :: 

ميويا وحشتينننننننننى
نورتى دفترك وبيتك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> عبير
> ومي
> وزهراء
> 
> 3مصايب في نفس الوقت
> يا رب استر علي اللي هنشوفه في المنتدي
> ما كنا مرتاحين من الدوشة بتاعتهم وقلقهم
> 
> 
> ...


يااااااااافتاح ياعليم
يعنى تهديد مش نافع
خطف مش نافع
لا وكمان لماااااااااااضة

ماقلتلكم يا عصابة هاتوا احمد ابنهاااااااااا قلتوا بعد العيد
وبردو مامته بتناكف فى العصابة
هاتوووووووووووة مع الوحوش دى



عوصابة بقى يا ام احمد
عالحلوة والمرة والماشية والقاعدة  :Baby: 
وحشتينا
نورتى الدفتر ياقمراية

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمان الشامى
					

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررنا


بلاش ززززززززززززززززززززززحمة
ايه دا كلكم حضرتوا مرة واحدة 

نورتوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ايمى

_

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ام احمممممممممممممممد
> احنا تلات مصايب ما بلااااااااااااااااش لو بتحبي احمد 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا  اكيد لازم نخرج سوا ونرجع سوا احنا عصابه يعني مع بعض على الحلوة والمره 
> 
> مرسي يا ام احمد على استقبالك الجميل 
> وبجد انتي وحشتينا والله والمونتي كله وحشنا 
> وسلميلنا على احمد وقوليله يخلي باله من ماما 
> تسجيل حضوووووووووووور


نورررررررررررررررررررتى يا افتكاسة هانم  ::shit::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الفل على عبير بنت شهريار 
> 
> مساء الفل على مى مؤمن
> 
> مساء الفل على زهراء
> 
> انا فرحان اوى و الله العظيم برجوعكم
> 
> فاضل ندى
> ...


مساء النور استاذ محمد
نورت الدفتر

----------


## بنت شهريار

_


جزيل الشكر لجميع الموظفين والزائرين لدفترنا الجميل

اسعدنى مروركم وترحيبكم وحضوركم

وإن شاء الله دائما مجتمعين بكل خير وود واخوة

دمتم بخير
  


حـــضـــــرت
_

----------


## loly_h

> جزيل الشكر لجميع الموظفين والزائرين لدفترنا الجميل
> اسعدنى مروركم وترحيبكم وحضوركم
> إن شاء الله دائما مجتمعين بكل خير وود واخوة
> دمتم بخير
>   
> حـــضـــــرت



*ياخبر على  الطيبة والوداعة

بلســــم ياناس

إكفينا الشر يارب

حضور تحت تهديد السلاح...*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> كوسة وسلطة هى ولا ايه
> لا يافندم الغياب محسوب
> انا ورايا هنا دفاتر مش بتلعبببببببببببببببببب 
> عندك غياب اربع شهور و 13 يوووووووووووووووووم
> 
> مخصوم منك لحمة العيد الكبير
> نووووووووووووورتشى هايدى



*جينا للإفتره .... 

خلاص لو على لحمة العيد مش مهم

المهم تزويدي العيديه السنادي

أحلى مساء الخير على أحلى بشكاتب
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة loly_h
					

ياخبر على  الطيبة والوداعة

بلســــم ياناس

إكفينا الشر يارب

حضور تحت تهديد السلاح...


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
دى خودعة مش اكتر يالولى 
وواضح انى مكنتش مركزة وانا بقول كلمتين الطيبة والحونية دول 
ولا بلسم ولا كريم حلاقة 

ايووووووووووووة كويس انك حضرتى 
كنت لسه هبعتلك البوكس يجيبك من بيتكم
علشان توقعععععععععععى 
وتنهارى وتعترفى 

وعموما خصم 3 ايام علشان جاية من غير اللموناااااااااااااااااضة




ن

و


ر


ت



ى



_

----------


## the_chemist

> حد معترض ؟؟
> 
> حد عنده مانع ؟؟
> 
> فرررررررررررررررريد اعتراضاتك زادت اوووووووووى
> يعنى عندك غياب اسبوعين وانا مخصمتش منك علشان خاطر العسل بتاعنا امنية
> وكمان بتعتررررررررررررررض 
> 
> 
> ...




اييييييييييه

يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم يارب

ايه الدوشة اليه 

مش هنعرف ننام لنا شوية ولا اييييييييييه


هيصة من أولها

طيب

محبوسية في قصر الترعة البحرية ستييييييييييييييين ثانية

نورتي والدفتر رجع تانيييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## the_chemist

> تسجيل حضووووور
> وانا بشكر كل من رحب بعاصبتي 
> لولي بتاعت التواقيع الجميله والمفاجئات الحلوة 
> ليدر استاذ محمد اخونا الكبير 
> الكميائي الجميل ابو امنيه وابني بعد الظهر ههههههههههههههه
> سوما حبيبتي 
> بجد بشكركوا كلكوا ويارب كدة متجمعين على خير 
> ووحشتوني بجد 
> تحياتي لكم



مامتى الغالية

وحشتي إبنك وزوجة إبنك وحفيدتك

يارب دايماً تكونى بخير

 :y:   :BRAWA:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اييييييييييه
> 
> يافتاح ياعليم يارزاق ياكريم يارب
> 
> ايه الدوشة اليه 
> 
> مش هنعرف ننام لنا شوية ولا اييييييييييه
> 
> 
> ...


 :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2:  :Baby2: 

عدوا معاياااااااااااااااااااا

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

بعد السبعة كام  :Blink:  ؟؟ 

هاتولنا امنية تعد  :Baby2: 

صباح الفل ابو امنية العزيز

نورت الدفتر

----------


## rosey19



----------


## بنت شهريار

ح
 :Baby: 




ض
 :Baby: 





ر
 :Baby: 






ت
 :Baby:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 


ياهلا ومرحبا روزى

اسعدنا حضورك الجميل

نورتى الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

النور نورك بنت شهريار

  نورتى بيتك ودفترك

  حمدا لله على السلامه

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت

حااااااااااااااااااااااسبي يا عبير كده

ايوة..حلو الكرسي ده

هاخده..و إن كان عاجب  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> حااااااااااااااااااااااسبي يا عبير كده
> 
> ايوة..حلو الكرسي ده
> 
> هاخده..و إن كان عاجب


ايماااااااااااااااان
كرسى مين ياماما

عند بيتكم يا حلوووووووووووة
متعصبنيش


ال هاخد الكرسى ال


هو تعيين وتوظيف وقبض (( على اعتبار الاحلام الوردية  ::  ))
 :Mad: 

ايمان حضرت
وماشية من غير ماتقعد كتير علشان ادهم بيعيط 


نورتى حبيبتى

----------


## the_chemist

> انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> حااااااااااااااااااااااسبي يا عبير كده
> 
> ايوة..حلو الكرسي ده
> 
> هاخده..و إن كان عاجب


انظر إلى أحلامك..و ابذل كل غالي و رخيص كي تحققها.فأحلامك تستحق أن تحارب من أجل تحقيقها

بصراحة توقيعك جميل قوى

بس ليه عاوزة تخطفي الكرسي من عبير

هي هتقوم بالذوق

علشان


علشان




علشان


أقعد أنا


ياللا قومى يابيروو

هى هتسمع الكلام وتقوم بالذوق

----------


## loly_h

*كنت هانسى أسجل حضور

الحمد لله إفتكرت قبل الخصومات والذى منه

حضور والنبى حضور*

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا  :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

*تسجيييييييييييييييييييل حضوووووووووووووووووووووور*

----------


## بنت شهريار

_
صباح الفل والورد على أهل الدفتر الكرام

يوم سعيد 

إن شاء الله





حـــضــــرت



_

----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم....

الوان الربيع "هناء"*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

العوصابة جت تاني  ::eek:: ؟!!!!

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...

فيه أوشاعة إن إبليس ذات نفسه دخل هنا... الزملاء هرسوه... فقال يبعت اللي أقوى منه...

تفتكروا بعت مييييييييين؟

أهلا يا بنات  ::uff::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

::   ::   :: 

تشبيه جامد يا استاذ

حضرناااااااااا   :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يافتاح ياعليم

حضرنااااااااااااااااا

اللهم ارفع العلاوات

وزود المرتبات

وقلل من الخصومات

وحنن قلب البشكاتب علينا ويخف علينا من الإشتغلات

اللهم لا تجعل لنا زميل يدي اسافين

ولا زائر من مستشفى المجانين

يارب ده احنا غلابه ومساكين

وارفع حملة الوقايه من إنفلونزا الخنازير

أمين أمين أمين ..  
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

وووووووووووووووووووالله



ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




ززززززززززززززززززززززززززمن
 :3:  :3:  :3:  :3: 

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإدينا



زرعنااااااااااااااا الشوووووووووووووووووووك


علشان الشععععععععععععععععععععععععععععب

إخوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى الطلبة




إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإيه

بتقول أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأاايه
 ::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek::  ::eek:: 


أنا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


الله الله الله

إن غابتالعوصابة ولا إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإيه

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

انتوا متعرفوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش

آة غبت 8 شهور إنما جيت أهو

الله الله

صوت عااااااااااااالى

تررررررريقة

خطف كراسى

نهاركواااااااااااا كاروهااااااااااااااااااااااات



الحلوة ام ادهم

مستر أيممممممممممن واعوانه الخفيين 
( عودة الانتقام يابابا
ماشى ماشى ماشى  :3:  )

حارس المغارة هايدى هانم


احترسواااااااااااااااا

رجعالكمممممممممممممممممممم

نفررررررررررررررر

نفرررررررررررررررررررررررر



خليك هنا ياحبلص يامرعب
على ما اجيلهم




انتظرونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا

----------


## ahmedab216

*جينا .. و قرينا ...

بس بلية الماوس باظت يا عبير ...*

----------


## nariman

*وحشتوني جداااا* 

*حمدلله على السلامة يا بنت شهريار* 

*انتي هربتي بره مصر بالمرتبات ولا ايه* 


*تسجيل حضور .. وحب .. وحنين* 

 :l:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

أنا جاي في عقر دار النونات اهه...

وباقولها بعلو صوتي... ولا يهمني حاجة...

صباح الخير.

----------


## rosey19

حضوووووووووووووووووور

__________________

----------


## الوان الربيع

*اهلا و سهلا حضور
هناء*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم :: 

احنا بنيجي هنا علشان نتحبس و لا إيه :: 

و بعدين بصراحة ..انا شايفة ان موضوع العصابة ده خدعة :: 

طبعا

أكيد خدعة

يعني إذا كانت عبير لوحدها تمثل فريق مسلح بدبابته .. بآربيجيهاته

حلوة آربيجيهاته دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :: 

يبقي مع وجود الباقي تبقي عصابة ازاي

دي حرب باة   :: 

عموما..حضرررررررررررررررررررنا

و لكم الشرف   ::

----------


## loly_h

*حضور يامفتريين
تحت تهديد السلاح*

----------


## العسل المر

حضور ...


بس خلاص  ::-s:

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

عوده جميلة يابنت شهريار 

وربنا يكرمك وتفلسى جيوب كل اللى فى المنتدى


ادهم 
حاضر

----------


## the_chemist

> أنا جاي في عقر دار النونات اهه...
> 
> وباقولها بعلو صوتي... ولا يهمني حاجة...
> 
> صباح الخير.


لا ايه ده كله ده

شجاعة ليس لها نظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يير


ياللهول


 :Roll2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
هيدوووو جت

موجووووووده*

----------


## rosey19

حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

  ________________

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

إيماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وصلت

برده..لكم الشرف   ::   ::

----------


## ahmedab216

*موجود ..

و ليا الشرف ..*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

قال "رينيه ديكارت" الفيلسوف الفرنسي: أنا أفكر... إذن... أنا موجود.

وقال أهل الدفتر المفتريين: أنت توقع... إذن مرتبك مخصوم.

طب تقولوا لسه بنوقع لييييييييييييه؟

----------


## loly_h

*حكم القوى على الضعيف ياأستاذ أيمن

حضرنا وأمرنا للـــــــــــه*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*تسجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييل حضووووووووووووووووووووووور
أين انتي يا زعيمه 
حووووووووووووووووول*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حضرت ..*

----------


## loly_h

> *تسجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييل حضووووووووووووووووووووووور
> أين انتي يا زعيمه 
> حووووووووووووووووول*


*إيكشى تتخطف  ياللى فى بالى*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد على كل الحضور الكريم ..

  حضرت ولم اجد احد ...؟؟؟؟؟  

   ______________

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الورد على كل الحضور الكريم ..
> 
>   حضرت ولم اجد احد ...؟؟؟؟؟  
> 
>    ______________


طبعا 

لازم مش تلاقي حد

علشان جايه بعد انصراف الموظفين

ايه الحكاية

أنتِ جايه تشربي شاي وتمشي  :Evil 2:  هعهع  :Evil 2: 


 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> قال "رينيه ديكارت" الفيلسوف الفرنسي: أنا أفكر... إذن... أنا موجود.
> 
> وقال أهل الدفتر المفتريين: أنت توقع... إذن مرتبك مخصوم.
> 
> طب تقولوا لسه بنوقع لييييييييييييه؟





> *حكم القوى على الضعيف ياأستاذ أيمن
> 
> حضرنا وأمرنا للـــــــــــه*





> *تسجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييل حضووووووووووووووووووووووور
> أين انتي يا زعيمه 
> حووووووووووووووووول*




هى راحت تقضي فترة البيات الشتوى في قصر الترعة تانى



هاتوها هنا بسرعة

ياللا

بس ايه الشجاعة دى ياجدو

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

جيت بس مستعجل

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هى راحت تقضي فترة البيات الشتوى في قصر الترعة تانى
> هاتوها هنا بسرعة
> ياللا
> بس ايه الشجاعة دى ياجدو


يا عم انا شجاع بس باداري عليكوا لا تتخضوا...

بس والنننننننننننننبي... ماتجيبولهاش سيرة. :gp:

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

حضررررررررررررررررررنا

----------


## مي مؤمن

يا أهل الدفترررررررررررررررررر الكراااااااااااااااااام
أسمعوووووووووووووو وعوووووووووووووووو
بنت شهريار الملك الأعظم  :king: 
بتخبر الجميع انه تم تعطيل النت  :Construction: 
من قبل يد خفيه 
وحتى يتم معرفة الفااااااااااااااااااعل 
على الجميييييييييييع الحضور للدفتر :Cool: 
والامضاء يوميا ومن يحاول الغياب او يتوقع عدم شعورنا به 
فسيتم سحقه ونسفه
وقد أعذر من بعذررررررررررررررر :2:  :2: 
انتهى الخطاب 
وعلى الجميع إخبار الغائب والنايم والقاعد كمان علشان محدش يقول معرفتش مفهووووووووووووووم
افتكاسة العصابه مي مؤمن 
حوووووووول حوووووووول

نعم كله تحت السيطره يا فندم 
وتم تسجييييييييييييل الحضووووووووور :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ورايا ردااااااااااااااااااااالة والله
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا افتكاستى  :Baby: 

تم التحايل على الجريمة الشنعااااااااااااء  :3: 
ووووووووووووووالله ما بتفرق معانا
هيقطعوا النت من الباااااااااااااااااب هنجيبة من الشباااااااااااااااك

ولحين الكشف عن الفاعل 
تم تجوووووووووووووووويع اهل الدفتر  :: 
لحد ما يظهر ويبااااااااان
ان ان ان تششششششششششششششششششششش


وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووونى
 :f2: 


حضرررررررررت من على لاب توب بنت الجيرااااااااااااان  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ادعوووووووووووووووولى احضر علطول بقى
توووووووووووب عليا يا رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## الوردة الدمشقية

انا موجود وبسجل حضورى

----------


## rosey19

انااااااااااااااااا  جيت ...هيههههههههههههههه

----------


## الوردة الدمشقية

بارك الله فيك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انظر إلى أحلامك..و ابذل كل غالي و رخيص كي تحققها.فأحلامك تستحق أن تحارب من أجل تحقيقها
> 
> بصراحة توقيعك جميل قوى
> 
> بس ليه عاوزة تخطفي الكرسي من عبير
> 
> هي هتقوم بالذوق
> 
> علشان
> ...


انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى يا ابو امنية  :Cool: 
كرسى ايه اللى انت جاااااااااااااااااى تقول علييييييييييييييييييييييه  :Akuma: 

هنتمرد ولا ااااااااااايه  :Ban2: 
هو حضور عالواقف
تمضى وتقف ريااااااااااااااااضة يانااااااااااااااااااااس  :Baby: 
اللى هيقعد مخصوم مننننننننننننننننننننه  :Lol2: 

نورتى يا ابو امنية 
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *كنت هانسى أسجل حضور
> 
> الحمد لله إفتكرت قبل الخصومات والذى منه
> 
> حضور والنبى حضور*


اممممممممممممممممم
حظك وحش يا لولى 
مش متأكدة من التوقيع دا

لولى غااااااااااااااااايبة
شوية ضمير فى التوئييييييييع يا نااااااااااااااااس
وبعدين لولى متمضيش من غير لمونااااااااااااااااااااضة
حتى دى بتوضح التوقيع فى الحر  :: 

نورتى ياقمررررررررررررررررررر
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لا اعلم من اين اتيت ولكن جئت

العلم حلو بردو*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تسجيل حضور
> 
> مساء الفل عليكم جميعا


يا مرحب يا مرحب
نورت يااستاذ ليدر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *تسجيييييييييييييييييييل حضوووووووووووووووووووووور*


وحشتيننننننننننننننننننننننى  :Cool:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *السلام عليكم....
> 
> الوان الربيع "هناء"*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياهلا ومرحبا الوان الربيع
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## thereallove

مش عارف انا جاي ليه 

بس جاي وخلاص  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تسجيل حضوووور  ::mazika2:: 




> مش عارف انا جاي ليه 
> 
> بس جاي وخلاص


عادتك ولا هاتشتريها  :Lol2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

هم... الله يحفظنا... لسه ما جوش...

طيب...


جع جع جعجع....

بخخخخخخخ...

عاووووووووو...

سلام بقى لا يطلعوا لنا.

----------


## ahmedab216

*صباحك فل ..

ما تقلقش ..

أكيد علي وصول ..!!

---------------

حاضر ..*

----------


## loly_h

> اممممممممممممممممم
> حظك وحش يا لولى 
> مش متأكدة من التوقيع دا
> 
> لولى غااااااااااااااااايبة
> شوية ضمير فى التوئييييييييع يا نااااااااااااااااس
> وبعدين لولى متمضيش من غير لمونااااااااااااااااااااضة
> حتى دى بتوضح التوقيع فى الحر 
> 
> نورتى ياقمررررررررررررررررررر


*ياربى على الإفترا 

يعنى توقيعى وإسمى وكمان   بتشككى فيا

ليكو يوم ياظلمة

تسجيل حضور باليموناضة *

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

انا جيت

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

حضرنا..

----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم*

----------


## thereallove

وعليكم السلام 

وانا بسجل حضووووووووور

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

السلام عليكم

إيه يا اخواننا؟

"حضرت... جئت... أتيت..."

إيه الكلام المختصر دا؟ هي "بنت شهريار" عاملة جمرك على الكلام؟

طب بالله عليكوا حتاخده منين؟ ما خلاص... كل واحد عنده ييجي 14 سنة خصم...

إرغوا يا اخواننا ونعنشوا الموضوع امال... أهه...

دشدشدشدشدشدش... بررمبمبمرمب.. بشددبديددقدا... مننملاىىلا.... ةنمخخ خختتلتل... .مةءخهثاهاه...دشدشدشدشدشدش... بررمبمبمرمب.. بشددبديددقدا... مننملاىىلا.... ةنمخخ4خختتلتل... مةءخهثاهاه... دشدشدشدشدشدش... بررمبمبمرمب.. بشددبديددقدا... مننملاىىلا.... ةنمخخ4خختتلتل... مةءخهثاهاه... دشدشدشدشدشدش... بررمبمبمرمب.. بشددبديددقدا... مننملاىىلا.... ةنمخخ4خختتلتل... مةءخهثاهاه... دشدشدشدشدشدش... بررمبمبمرمب.. بشددبديددقدا... مننملاىىلا.... ةنمخخ4خختتلتل... مةءخهثاهاه... دشدشدشدشدشدش... بررمبمبمرمب.. بشددبديددقدا... مننملاىىلا.... ةنمخخ4خختتلتل... مةءخهثاهاه... 

ولا حصل لي أي حاجة أهه.

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

صباح الخير يا استاذ ايمن :f2: 

بس تعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انا مضمنش رد فعلها ايه لو رغيت شوية :Shutup2: 

بعيد عنك يا استاذي..و كلام بيني و بينك. :;): .

 ::xx::   .دي مفترية    :Gun2: 

يعني ربنا يستر ::'(: 

محدش خد باله من اللي قلته؟؟؟؟

طيب الحمد لله ::mazika2:: 

إحم إحم..حضررررررررررررررررررررنا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لقد حضرنا ..

حمدلله على سلامتي*

----------


## حتة سكرة

مساء الخير للجميع

----------


## loly_h

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إيه يا اخواننا؟
> 
> "حضرت... جئت... أتيت..."
> 
> إيه الكلام المختصر دا؟ هي "بنت شهريار" عاملة جمرك على الكلام؟
> 
> طب بالله عليكوا حتاخده منين؟ ما خلاص... كل واحد عنده ييجي 14 سنة خصم...
> ...


*ماهيا دى الخدعة بأه

ده الهدوء اللى بيسبق العاصفة ... ياعينى ياأستاذ أيمن !!!

ياجماعة مفيش فاعل خير يفجر الدفتر ينوبكم ثواب

وله جايزة 3 تقييمات وتوقيع فلاشى   

تسجيل حضور لغاية لما يجى الفرج      *

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير عليكى بنت شهريار

   ومساء الخير على كل الحاضرين.

   ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بالف خير


      حضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## الغرام

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

معكم /// أمة الله

----------


## ahmedab216

حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

حضرناااااااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق





> حضرناااااااااااااااا


ياولاد كدا ما ينفعش...

الشتا داخل والهوا حيدخل من بين الكلام...

زودوا كلامكم شوية... خلليه يحوش الزمهرير...

بصوا... "كوبي" و"بيست"... اهه...




> حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق





> حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا حضرناااااااااااااااا


شفتوا الجو بقى دفا ازاي؟

----------


## rosey19

مساء النور والسعاده على كل الحضور

      انا هنا هنا .......

----------


## the_chemist

> *ماهيا دى الخدعة بأه
> 
> ده الهدوء اللى بيسبق العاصفة ... ياعينى ياأستاذ أيمن !!!
> 
> ياجماعة مفيش فاعل خير يفجر الدفتر ينوبكم ثواب
> 
> وله جايزة 3 تقييمات وتوقيع فلاشى   
> 
> تسجيل حضور لغاية لما يجى الفرج      *


ايه الرعب ده يالولى

يا بنتى بلاش تبقي خوافة كده

هششششششششش

سلامٌ قولاً من رب رحيم

حد هنا

----------


## loly_h

> ايه الرعب ده يالولى
> يا بنتى بلاش تبقي خوافة كده
> هششششششششش
> سلامٌ قولاً من رب رحيم
> حد هنا


*ايوة كدة ياأبو أمنية قوي قلبك

وشجعنا ... بس ده بردو موش هيمنع

إنى اقلق عليك وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم

مسائك جميـــــــل

تسجيل حضور أيها الحضور   ...*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

مين اللي خايف؟

مافيش حاجة تخوف أبدا؟

سيبكوا من الأوهام دي وتعالوا نتكلم كلام علمي...

تفتكروا ليه كل ما بادخل هنا باعرق، وييجي على بالي "أبو رجل مسلوخة" و"أمنا الغولة" و"النداهة" و"السلَعَوّ"؟

أكيد فيه سبب اقتصادي أوزراعي أو قانوني ... إنما مالوش دعوة خاااااااااااااالص بأي حد هنا.

----------


## الوان الربيع

اسال الله ان يجعل حياتكم سعاده و حديثكم عباده و اعوامكم مديده و خاتمتكم شهاده

              " هنـــــــــــــــاء "

----------


## مي مؤمن

*


طول ما عصابه موجوووووووووووودة الرعب لازم يكون موجوووووووووووووووود
هعااااااااااااااااااااااااا هعااااااااااااااااااااا
حضرناااااااا*

----------


## the_chemist

> *
> 
> 
> طول ما عصابه موجوووووووووووودة الرعب لازم يكون موجوووووووووووووووود
> هعااااااااااااااااااااااااا هعااااااااااااااااااااا
> حضرناااااااا*




يا مامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## the_chemist

> مين اللي خايف؟
> 
> مافيش حاجة تخوف أبدا؟
> 
> سيبكوا من الأوهام دي وتعالوا نتكلم كلام علمي...
> 
> تفتكروا ليه كل ما بادخل هنا باعرق، وييجي على بالي "أبو رجل مسلوخة" و"أمنا الغولة" و"النداهة" و"السلَعَوّ"؟
> 
> أكيد فيه سبب اقتصادي أوزراعي أو قانوني ... إنما مالوش دعوة خاااااااااااااالص بأي حد هنا.


عندك حق يا جدو

كلامك علمي 1000000* 1000000

مالوش دعوة بحد هنا خالص

بس قولى هو ليه بأحس برعشة وجلدي بيقشعر كده

لما بآجى هنا

ومش بألاقي غير 

أعوذ بالله من شر ماخلق

سلامٌ قولاً من رب رحيم

----------


## nariman

حضور ..

----------


## rosey19

حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ahmedab216

> ياولاد كدا ما ينفعش...
> 
> الشتا داخل والهوا حيدخل من بين الكلام...
> 
> زودوا كلامكم شوية... خلليه يحوش الزمهرير...
> 
> بصوا... "كوبي" و"بيست"... اهه...
> 
> 
> ...


*طب كده .. جايلك هوا برضه ؟؟!!

حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود ..حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود ..

بس انا بأه كده .. حران !!*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*جيت .. صبح صبح*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *
> 
> طول ما عصابه موجوووووووووووودة الرعب لازم يكون موجوووووووووووووووود
> هعااااااااااااااااااااااااا هعااااااااااااااااااااا
> حضرناااااااا*


ياه يا مي... صورة تحسي انها لقطة طبيعية تعبر عن الواقع الحقيقي...

بس مين الخامسة دي؟ إنتوا مش كنتوا أربعة؟

----------


## ahmedab216

يا سلااااااااااام يا عم أيمن ...

سؤال فعلا في منتهي البراءة ...!!!!

حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

النونات... غايبانات... هم خايفين م الراءات؟

حتى كان ليهم زعيمة... غاوية  ترمي تحديات

طب أهه الدفتر مهوي... فين بقى كل البنات؟

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد على كل الحضور

  حضرت ولم اجد احد ...؟؟؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

هو كل واحد ييجي يقول "لم أجد أحد"؟

الناس ما هي بتيجي كتير...

بصوا كويس ما تظلموش الدفتر...

دول بييجوا... ويوقعوا... وياخدوا خصومات....

ييييييه... دي الدنيا زحمة... بركان شغال.... 

بس انتوا اللي مش واخدين بالكم....

بالمناسبة...

هو ليه مافيش حد هنا؟

----------


## rosey19

اجمل تحيه على اجمل اصدقاء :hey: 

  انا جيت وبرضه مفيش حد ..

  خير اللهم اجعله خير

----------


## M . B

سلام عليكم ............

حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر

----------


## الوان الربيع

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اللهم اجعل يومي جميلا فيه البشرى و الخير العميم
       "هناء"*

----------


## ahmedab216

حاضر .. 

ربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير ..

----------


## rosey19

جضرررررررررررررررررررررررت

   هى المواعيد من كام لكام ؟؟؟

----------


## M . B

حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااضر 

محمد 

حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااضر

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم

    حضرت وبررررررررررررررررضه لم اجد احد 

  هو الجمعه اجازه ولا اييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟

----------


## loly_h

*الظاهر دعانا إستجاب ياجماعة

بنت شهريار ومى مؤمن وزهراء

إتخطفــــــــــوا

أيوة كده هيا دى الأعمال البطوليه

وبعد كده هنفرض على العصابة إتاوة

نخلص  شوية  من اللى عملوه معانا

تسجيل حضور

مسائكم جميـــــــــــل ...*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

يظهر فعلا الجلاء تم...

احتفالاً بهذه المناسبة...

انا جاي اوزع أقراص فيتامين سي و بانادول...

فوار موجود... إكسترا موجود.... كله يهيص...

ملحوظة: بصراحة... الدفتر ناقصه كتير من غيرهم... اللي يعرف يتصل بيهم يبلغهم سلامنا.

----------


## الوان الربيع

و الله فيكم خير

الحياة ما تسوى شيء في غيابنا

----------


## ahmedab216

حاضرين بروح حلوة .. بتتمني لكم كل جميل ..

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.... :f2: يوم جميل للجميع بأذن الله .. :2:  
وحشتوني يا أهل الدفتر ,, وجييت أمضي واسجل حضوري  :Bye: 
تسجيل حضور  سوما

----------


## the_chemist

هما الحلوين فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ندلعهم يمكن يرجعوا لما يلاقوا دلع

----------


## rosey19

مساءالنور والخير على اهل الدفتر ...

  جعل الله  ايامكم سعاده وهناااااء
  اين  بنت شهريار ومى مؤمن وزهراء..
.  يارب يكونوا بخير .  حضرت لاطمئن على  كل الاصدقاء

----------


## a_leader

مساء الفل على جميع الاعضاء

تسجيل حضور

 :f2:

----------


## الوان الربيع

*الرائعون وحدهم هم القادرون على احداث الدهشة في زمن الملل و انتم اهل للروعة فلا تلومونا اذا حجزنا لكم مقعدا في قلوبنا فقد يطيب لكم المقام كما طابت لنا صحبتكم.

صباح الخير  "الوان الربيع"*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

مساء الخير واسعد الله ايامكم 
ميمة اسلام

----------


## loly_h

*مساء جميل للجميع

وتحية بتهديد السلاح من بنت شهريار

وهيا الحمد لله بخير وراجعه تفترى علينا قريب

بس عندها مشكلة بخصوص النت وهتتحل قريب إن شاء الله

وربنا يطمنا على باقى العصابة مى وزوزو

وتسجيل حضــــــــــور ...*

----------


## the_chemist

> *مساء جميل للجميع
> 
> وتحية بتهديد السلاح من بنت شهريار
> 
> وهيا الحمد لله بخير وراجعه تفترى علينا قريب
> 
> بس عندها مشكلة بخصوص النت وهتتحل قريب إن شاء الله
> 
> وربنا يطمنا على باقى العصابة مى وزوزو
> ...



يعنى يا لولى 

هى قادرة علينا ومش قادرة علي النت اللى عندها بينت

حاجة عجيبة

وحقاً  

حقاً

المفترى له اللى يفترى عليه

----------


## loly_h

> يعنى يا لولى 
> 
> هى قادرة علينا ومش قادرة علي النت اللى عندها بينت
> 
> حاجة عجيبة
> 
> وحقاً  
> 
> حقاً
> ...


*ده بس علشان من أعمالهم سلط عليهم

ولسه موش عارفين باقى العصابة حصلهم إيه

خلينا نفرح فيهم شوية

على فكرة فين تورتة عيد ميلاك ؟؟؟

عموما كل سنة وإنت طيب أبو أمنية

وعقبال 10000 سنه تقضيهم بسعادة ورضا يارب ...*

----------


## the_chemist

> *ده بس علشان من أعمالهم سلط عليهم
> 
> ولسه موش عارفين باقى العصابة حصلهم إيه
> 
> خلينا نفرح فيهم شوية
> 
> على فكرة فين تورتة عيد ميلاك ؟؟؟
> 
> عموما كل سنة وإنت طيب أبو أمنية
> ...


شكراً يا لولى

بس 10000 سنة دا أنت بخيلة بششششششششششششكل

طيب قولي 1000000000 سنة

هو الكلام عليه جمرك

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

عموماً تورتة عيد ميلادى كان فيه واحدة في مونتى بتصممها 

بس الظاهر والله أعلم أنها طمعت فيها وأكلتها لوحدها

حتى مش أعطتنى منها ولا سنتوفة

تعرفيها يا لولى!   :Baby:   :Baby:   :Bye:

----------


## الوان الربيع

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## ahmedab216

*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..


حاضر .. و حاضر ..*

----------


## rosey19

حضرت لأطمئن على كل الاصدقاء

  ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بالف خير

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور و صباح الفل على الجميع

----------


## مي مؤمن

*لقد حضرناااااااااااااااااااااا
والي فاكر اننا هنختفي ينسىىىىىىىىىىى
العصابه حمادة وتوتو ستظل الى الابد وبلا منافس او منازع 
مرسي يا جماعه على كل من سأل علينا
لولي المبدعه والمصممه مصر الاولى بس مش عارفه هي مصممة على ايه بالظبط هههههههههههه
الكيمائي الجميل
روزي القمر 
بابا أيمن شاعرنا الجميل
شكرا ليكم قوووووووووووي وبقولكم بجد وحشتونا
وقريبا جدا ستعود الزعيمه وبتهدد الجميع ويجب ولابد الحضور والامضاء لانها راجعه بلجنة تفتيش على مستوى عالي
فخلوا بالكوا بقى
وزوزو جاري البحث عنها بس يمكن تكون بتشرح حد انتم عارفين الطب لازم التطبيق العملي 
شكرا لكم
تحياتىىىىىىىىىىى*

----------


## the_chemist

> *و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> 
> حاضر .. و حاضر ..*


ايه حكايتك ياعم أحمد

كل شوية

حاضر   حاضر

هو إحنا كنا طلبنا منك حاجة

وكمان بتقولها بزهق

خد بالك الزعيمة لو سمعتك بتقولها بالطريقة دى مش عارف هتعمل ايه


بس خد بالك

----------


## the_chemist

> *لقد حضرناااااااااااااااااااااا
> والي فاكر اننا هنختفي ينسىىىىىىىىىىى
> العصابه حمادة وتوتو ستظل الى الابد وبلا منافس او منازع 
> مرسي يا جماعه على كل من سأل علينا
> لولي المبدعه والمصممه مصر الاولى بس مش عارفه هي مصممة على ايه بالظبط هههههههههههه
> الكيمائي الجميل
> روزي القمر 
> بابا أيمن شاعرنا الجميل
> شكرا ليكم قوووووووووووي وبقولكم بجد وحشتونا
> ...



هيييييييييييييه

ماما جت ماما جت    :Baby2: 

 :hey:

----------


## rosey19

حمدالله على سلامتك مى

  وان شاء الله  باقى اهل الدفتر يرجعوا بالف سلامه.


   حضرت  .... والحمد لله  وجدت الاصدقااااااااااااء رجعوا بالسلامه

----------


## الحب المفقود بقلوبنا

انا جيت 

بس

----------


## the_chemist

الووووووووووووووو

يا اهل الدفتر

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ...

  حضرت ....  وبسجل  حضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## الوان الربيع

*مساء الخير و الفل و الياسمين*

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم...

  حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## بنت شهريار

صبااااااااااح الخيرررررررررررررررر

حضرررررررررررررررررررت

فين الفطار  :Eat:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> العوصابة جت تاني ؟!!!!
> 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
> 
> فيه أوشاعة إن إبليس ذات نفسه دخل هنا... الزملاء هرسوه... فقال يبعت اللي أقوى منه...
> 
> تفتكروا بعت مييييييييين؟
> 
> أهلا يا بنات


جوووووووووود موررررررررررررررررررننج بابا
هو ابليس جه ؟؟
ايه دا من غير ما يستأذن اصحاب الدفتر  :3: 
وكمان جه وممضاش
هاتوووووووووووووووووووولى ابليس
هو أد عوصابة حمادة وتوتو
ملايكة يابابا احنا صح  :l2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تشبيه جامد يا استاذ
> 
> حضرناااااااااا


فرحانة اوى ياختى :3
طيب خلى بابا ينفعك بقى لما النونات تششششششششششششن الحرب  :Banned2: 

وحشتيننننننننننننننننننننننننننى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *يافتاح ياعليم
> 
> حضرنااااااااااااااااا
> 
> اللهم ارفع العلاوات
> 
> وزود المرتبات
> 
> وقلل من الخصومات
> ...


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
صباح الشحاته ياهايدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *جينا .. و قرينا ...
> 
> بس بلية الماوس باظت يا عبير ...*


نورت .. وحضرت يا استاذ احمد
وواضح ان بلية الماوس بايظة من زمان
الدفتر مالوش ذنب ومش هنقول سلفية من ميزانية الدفتر علشان نجيب ماوس جديدة
نووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووواى

احنا شايلينها لمعونة الشتا
علشان ترميمات الدفتر  :Afro: 

نوررررررت
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *وحشتوني جداااا* 
> 
> *حمدلله على السلامة يا بنت شهريار* 
> 
> *انتي هربتي بره مصر بالمرتبات ولا ايه* 
> 
> 
> *تسجيل حضور .. وحب .. وحنين*


اهلا اهلا ناريمان
نورتى الدفتر
لا والله ماهربت بالمرتبات 
بس اديتها رشوة لشركة تى إى داتا علشان يرجعولى النت
عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
اه يا مظلومة يانا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أنا جاي في عقر دار النونات اهه...
> 
> وباقولها بعلو صوتي... ولا يهمني حاجة...
> 
> صباح الخير.


أأأأأأأأأأأأأكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يد يابابا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
صوت عالى وتهديد وشجاعة لا مثيل لها
دا أكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد ؟؟؟ :3

يابنااااااااااااااااات حضرتواااااااااااااااااااا .؟؟  :Play Ball:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضوووووووووووووووووور
> 
> __________________


ياهلا ومرحبا روزى
اسعدنا مرورك وتواجدك معنا
 :f2: 




> *اهلا و سهلا حضور
> هناء*


ياولكم ياولكم
نورتى الوان الربيع
 :f2: 




> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> 
> احنا بنيجي هنا علشان نتحبس و لا إيه
> 
> و بعدين بصراحة ..انا شايفة ان موضوع العصابة ده خدعة
> 
> طبعا
> 
> أكيد خدعة
> ...


اللمبى وووووووووصل ياردالة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اربجيهاته كمااااااااااااان يا ايمى
ياخوفى لتجيبلنا الست اطاطا وانتى جاية المرة الجاية
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *حضور يامفتريين
> تحت تهديد السلاح*


آة يامظلوميييييييييييييييين ياحنا  :Wacko: 
فين اللموناضة  ::o:  يالولى هااااااااااانم






> حضور ...
> 
> 
> بس خلاص


خصم .. بس خلاص
ايه الحضور اللى من غير نفس دا  :Blink: 




> عوده جميلة يابنت شهريار 
> 
> وربنا يكرمك وتفلسى جيوب كل اللى فى المنتدى
> 
> 
> ادهم 
> حاضر


ربنا يخليك يا استاذ ادهم ويتقبل منك  :: 
الحياة صعبة والله يافندم
وحسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيررررررررررررررررة
ويابخت من ابتدى بفعل الخير
هات بقى علشان ننفذ دعوتك الطيبة
 :: 
نورت الدفتر  :BRAWA:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لا ايه ده كله ده
> 
> شجاعة ليس لها نظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يير
> 
> 
> ياللهول
> 
> 
> :
> roll2:


فعلاااااااااااااااااااا
شكله بياكل جزر كتير
ونظررررررررررررررررررة بقى قوووووووووووووووى  :Afro: 




> *
> هيدوووو جت
> 
> موجووووووده*


مشفنهااااااااااااااااااااشى  :Banned2: 




> حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
>   ________________


هنفكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Bounce: 




> إيماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وصلت
> 
> برده..لكم الشرف


ايه الناس اللى جاية بقووووووووووووة دى
لماضة بورسعيدية صحيح
مع انهم بيقولوا على البورسعيدية غلاااااااااااااااااابة
صح يا إيمى  :: 
غلبانة انا صح  :Wacko: 




> *موجود ..
> 
> و ليا الشرف ..*


نورررررت استاذ احمد
علاوة قش صااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغ بحالة علشان الالتزام فى الحضوووووووور  :good:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*في جلسة علاج نفسي (ما الصحة البدنية ضربت خلاص... بنحاول نلحق النفسية)...

طلب مني الطبيب أن أرد بأول ما سيخطر ببالي عندما أسمع منه كلمة ما... وجاءت النتيجة كالآتي:*

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الكلمة:افتكاسة العوصابة=الرد:بخخخخخخخخ
الكلمة:طبيبة العوصابة=الرد: طفشششششش
الكلمة:عروسة العصابة=الرد:بحححححححح
الكلمة: طيب زعيمة العوصابة=الرد:زغزغزغ
الكلمة: طيب العوصابة كلها=الرد:صو صو... بيتك بيتك.[/poem]

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *في جلسة علاج نفسي (ما الصحة البدنية ضربت خلاص... بنحاول نلحق النفسية)...
> 
> طلب مني الطبيب أن أرد بأول ما سيخطر ببالي عندما أسمع منه كلمة ما... وجاءت النتيجة كالآتي:*
> 
> 
> الكلمة:افتكاسة العوصابة=الرد:بخخخخخخخخ
> الكلمة:طبيبة العوصابة=الرد: طفشششششش
> الكلمة:عروسة العصابة=الرد:بحححححححح
> الكلمة: طيب زعيمة العوصابة=الرد:زغزغزغ
> الكلمة: طيب العوصابة كلها=الرد:صو صو... بيتك بيتك.


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاااااااااااااامدة 
وده فين الدكتور ده ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> قال "رينيه ديكارت" الفيلسوف الفرنسي: أنا أفكر... إذن... أنا موجود.
> 
> وقال أهل الدفتر المفتريين: أنت توقع... إذن مرتبك مخصوم.
> 
> طب تقولوا لسه بنوقع لييييييييييييه؟


رينية الله يرحمه
دا اللى موته بدرى  :: 

وبما اننا من أتباع رينية 
بابا حضر .. إذن هو موجود
بابا بيعترض .. إذن بابا مرتبه مخصوم
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
أميرة من يومى والنتيجة قدامك اهى
ولا مسائل الجبر
طول عمرى فاشلة فيها
نجحت اهو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدعة يابابا  :Baby: 
قال رينية قال  ::xx:: 





> *حكم القوى على الضعيف ياأستاذ أيمن
> 
> حضرنا وأمرنا للـــــــــــه*


ايه الحضور الاجبارى دا
حضور من غير نفس ممنوع
حضور من غير لموناضة ممنوع
حضور من غير فطار ليا ممنوع
واللى مش هيحضر يا ووووووووووووويلة يا سواد ليلة  :Mad: 
واختاروا اللى يريححححححححححححححححكم 
مش قلتلكم اميرة انا  :Poster Oops: 




> *تسجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييل حضووووووووووووووووووووووور
> أين انتي يا زعيمه 
> حووووووووووووووووول*


حضررررررررررررررررررررنا يا افتكاسة 
حووووووووووووووووووووووووووول  :Bye:

----------


## rosey19

نورتى الدفتر بنت شهريار

  حضرررررررررررررررررت :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 

  مع ان انهارده الجمعه ...


  هى الاجازه امتى  ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مي مؤمن

*احنا عندنا ممنوووووووووع منع باتا الاجازات يا روزي*
*ولا اعياد رسميه ولا غير رسميه دة كلام فاضي وتضيع للوقت والجيب*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تسجيل حضووووووووووور افتكاسة العصابه*
*بس من غير بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ يا بابا ايمن* 
*بس واضح انه الرعب ماليك ودة شيء لطيف* 
*نصحتي ليك لا تاكل سمك ولا تشرب لبن ابداااااااااااا*
*نورتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
*يا زعييييييييييييييييييمه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *حضرت ..*


ووووووووووولكم




> *إيكشى تتخطف  ياللى فى بالى*


بعد الشرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :Blink: 




> مساء الورد على كل الحضور الكريم ..
> 
>   حضرت ولم اجد احد ...؟؟؟؟؟  
> 
>    ______________


روزى حضرت يوم الثلاثاء بعد صلاة الجمعة اول ما الشمس غربت
علشان كدا ملقتش حد
تبقى غلطة ميييييييييييييييييييين ؟؟  :BRAWA: 


نورتواااااااااااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طبعا 
> 
> لازم مش تلاقي حد
> 
> علشان جايه بعد انصراف الموظفين
> 
> ايه الحكاية
> 
> أنتِ جايه تشربي شاي وتمشي  هعهع


لا وبتشرب لوحدها كماااااااااااااااااااان
انا عاوزة حلبة حصا 
عندكم ؟؟




> هى راحت تقضي فترة البيات الشتوى في قصر الترعة تانى
> 
> 
> 
> هاتوها هنا بسرعة
> 
> ياللا
> 
> بس ايه الشجاعة دى ياجدو


هاتوها وودوها
راحت وجت
انت دوختنى يا ابو امنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية 
ماترسيلك على قاررررررررررررررررررررررررررة  :Icecream: 




> جيت بس مستعجل


برافو برافو هو دا النشاط
جاى الدفتر مستعجل علشان متأخر
مخصوم منك تمن خطوات سريعة
مش جاى جرى ؟؟
يبقى دوبت الجزمة اللى هى عهدة عليك من خزينة الدفتر
نوررررررررررت يافندم




> يا عم انا شجاع بس باداري عليكوا لا تتخضوا...
> 
> بس والنننننننننننننبي... ماتجيبولهاش سيرة.


ان ان ان تشششششششششششششش
كل شىء انكشفففففففففففن وباااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
بابا شجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع  :Mad: 
هاتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة  ::uff::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضررررررررررررررررررنا


نورتوووووووووووووووووووا
بس انتوا اتاخرتووووووووووووووووا  :f: 




> انا موجود وبسجل حضورى


اسعدنا تواجدك ومرورك معنا الوردة الدمشقية  :f: 




> انااااااااااااااااا  جيت ...هيههههههههههههههه


مفيش فلووووووووووووووس بردو  :Angry: 




> *لا اعلم من اين اتيت ولكن جئت
> 
> العلم حلو بردو 
> *


عبد الحليم وصل هو وعماد حمدى
السهرة مع الخطايا  :: 




> مش عارف انا جاي ليه 
> 
> بس جاي وخلاص


طيب وليه وازاى وفين
هو ببلاش ولا ايه ؟؟  :Mad: 




> هم... الله يحفظنا... لسه ما جوش...
> 
> طيب...
> 
> 
> جع جع جعجع....
> 
> بخخخخخخخ...
> 
> ...


عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  :Robot: 
اااااااااااااااااااايه اللى جااااااااااااااااااااابك هنااااااااااااااااااااااا

عدوووووووووووو ولا حبييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
 :Ban2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباحك فل ..
> 
> ما تقلقش ..
> 
> أكيد علي وصول ..!!
> 
> ---------------
> 
> حاضر ..*


وصلنااااااااااااااااااا
محضرشى  :gp: 




> *ياربى على الإفترا 
> 
> يعنى توقيعى وإسمى وكمان   بتشككى فيا
> 
> ليكو يوم ياظلمة
> 
> تسجيل حضور باليموناضة *


هاتوا اللموناضة
ناقصى سكر
لولى محضررررررررررررررررتشى  :Biggrin: 




> انا جيت


نورت البيت  :f: 




> حضرنا..


زى بعضه اتفضلوا  :: 




> *السلام عليكم*


وعليمن السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نورتِ الوان الربيع  :f: 




> وعليكم السلام 
> 
> وانا بسجل حضووووووووور


ياولكممممممممممممممممممممممممم  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="ridge,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
راجعة بزعابيبها ولا أمشير = نازلة خصومات قال المرتب كبير

بتقصقصه من جيوبنا قال = خايفة علينا لأحسن الزوجات تغير

طيب ماهما قايمين بالواجب = ودى شغلتهم من زمان بدون تفكير

البنت بتتولد تفتش جيوب بابا = ولما تكبر تفتش جيوب الغفير

ماهما زمان قالوا خديه بالنهار = أجير ويكون بالليل ليكى غفير

نعمل إيه ياغلابة يارجالة متفـ = ـتشين بالقوة وممكن كمان تكدير[/poem]

صباحك فل يازعيمة

سلم لي علي مامتى بنتك الصغيرة

إلا مش كده برضوا من حقي أناديك بيا تيتة

هههههههههههههههه

والله عجزت بدرى يا تيتة وأنت في عز شبابك

80 شنة بش

رداً علي التهديد والوعيد

دا بدل ما تقولي نهارك أبيض

----------


## bnt elislam

انا جيت بس متهيقلى كدا متاخر اوى  المرتب متهيقلى مفيش الشهرده
 طالبه السماح وارضا
 على فكره دائما متالقه

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الورد و الياسمين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:4: 

تسجيل حضور

صباحكو فل وورد وياسمين


]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بس من غير بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ يا بابا ايمن* 
> *بس واضح انه الرعب ماليك ودة شيء لطيف* 
> *نصحتي ليك لا تاكل سمك ولا تشرب لبن ابداااااااااااا*


طب السمك وفهمناه... انتي اسكندرانية وممكن توصي عليّ فتتحط لي فيه قنبلة ذرية...

إنما اللبن بقى لييييييييييييه؟

آه أكيد عشان العوصابة لسة ما اتفطمتش...

خلليه ليكوا يا كتاكيت... بألف هنا...

أعيش واشوفكوا ماشيين تاتا من غير ما تسندوا على الكراسي.

ألا قولي لي عشان نسيت... هو شعار العوصابة... بامبرز... ولا كافولة؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم
> 
> إيه يا اخواننا؟
> 
> "حضرت... جئت... أتيت..."
> 
> إيه الكلام المختصر دا؟ هي "بنت شهريار" عاملة جمرك على الكلام؟
> 
> طب بالله عليكوا حتاخده منين؟ ما خلاص... كل واحد عنده ييجي 14 سنة خصم...
> ...


عدوا معايااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الحرف بـ اتنين جنيه
والفاصل بـ جنيه وربع
والنقطة بـ خمسة وسبعين قرش
يبقى حساب بابا الجديد >> 72153 الف جنيه
حلو ضمنا حد يقبض الموظفين لمدة سنتين قدام دا بالاضافة للموتبات المتأخرة

منور ياباباااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Baby2: 




> صباح الخير يا استاذ ايمن
> 
> بس تعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انا مضمنش رد فعلها ايه لو رغيت شوية
> 
> بعيد عنك يا استاذي..و كلام بيني و بينك..
> 
>   .دي مفترية   
> 
> يعني ربنا يستر
> ...


حلوووووووووووووووووووو
لقينا حد يساعد بابا فى المرتبات
انتوا تعملوا جمعية يا ايمان انتى وبابا
وانا هقبضها الاول
تقولى ايه >> بجملة الافترا  :Baby2: 

صباحك ورد وفل  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لقد حضرنا ..
> 
> حمدلله على سلامتي*


وعلى سلامتى انا كماااااااااااااااااان  ::'(: 




> مساء الخير للجميع


اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مساء النور سكرة
فينك من زمان ياقمر
نورتى الدفترررررررررررررررررر  :f: 




> *ماهيا دى الخدعة بأه
> 
> ده الهدوء اللى بيسبق العاصفة ... ياعينى ياأستاذ أيمن !!!
> 
> ياجماعة مفيش فاعل خير يفجر الدفتر ينوبكم ثواب
> 
> وله جايزة 3 تقييمات وتوقيع فلاشى   
> 
> تسجيل حضور لغاية لما يجى الفرج      *


لوووووووووووووووووووووولى
كدا تكشفى الخودعة
طيب انا مستعدة افجرة واخد التلات تقييمات واربع توقيعات فلاش للعوصااااااااااااابة  :: 
على فكرة .. فرج بيسلم عليكى وبيقولك انه هيتأخر شويتين :2




> مساء الخير عليكى بنت شهريار
> 
>    ومساء الخير على كل الحاضرين.
> 
>    ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بالف خير
> 
> 
>       حضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


مساء الفل والورد والتمر حنه
نورتى روزى  :f: 




> لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
> 
> معكم /// أمة الله


نورتينا أمة الله
اسعدنا تواجدك ومرورك فى دفترنا الغالى
فى انتظارك دائماً ان شاء الله  :f: 




> حاضر .. صاحي .. مش هاتفرق


لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تفرق مستر احمد 
حاضر .. بمرتب
صاحى .. مرتب تااااااااانى
مش صاحى .. يبقى توقيع مع الخصم  :: 
مش هتفرق .. بيتهيأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأالك هى دى الخودعة  :1: 

نورت مستر احمد  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضرناااااااااااااااا


ووووووووووووووووووووولكم ايمى  :f2: 




> ياولاد كدا ما ينفعش...
> 
> الشتا داخل والهوا حيدخل من بين الكلام...
> 
> زودوا كلامكم شوية... خلليه يحوش الزمهرير...
> 
> بصوا... "كوبي" و"بيست"... اهه...
> 
> 
> ...


شفتوا فاتورة الكهربا عالية ازاى من كتر تشغيل الدفاية
حلو الدفا ؟؟
ادفعوا الفاتورررررررررررررررررررة  :Play Ball: 




> مساء النور والسعاده على كل الحضور
> 
>       انا هنا هنا .......


ياهلا ياهلا
نورتى الدفتر روزى




> ايه الرعب ده يالولى
> 
> يا بنتى بلاش تبقي خوافة كده
> 
> هششششششششش
> 
> سلامٌ قولاً من رب رحيم
> 
> حد هنا


لا يا ابو امنية مفيش غير كتكوووووووت وجامايكاااااااااااااااااااا  ::-s: 




> *ايوة كدة ياأبو أمنية قوي قلبك
> 
> وشجعنا ... بس ده بردو موش هيمنع
> 
> إنى اقلق عليك وربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم
> 
> مسائك جميـــــــل
> 
> تسجيل حضور أيها الحضور   ...*


بيعجبنى فيك شجاعتك يالولى
فعلااااااااا قوى قلبك واشرب حلبة حصا  :Eat: 
صباحك ياسمين  :f2: 




> مين اللي خايف؟
> 
> مافيش حاجة تخوف أبدا؟
> 
> سيبكوا من الأوهام دي وتعالوا نتكلم كلام علمي...
> 
> تفتكروا ليه كل ما بادخل هنا باعرق، وييجي على بالي "أبو رجل مسلوخة" و"أمنا الغولة" و"النداهة" و"السلَعَوّ"؟
> 
> أكيد فيه سبب اقتصادي أوزراعي أو قانوني ... إنما مالوش دعوة خاااااااااااااالص بأي حد هنا.


خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص
ابتاً ابتاً
هنا معندناش غير عصابة حمادة وتوتو
يعنى لا تفرق معاها ابو رجل مسلوخة ولا امنا الغولة
دول تربيتنا يابابا
يعنى اللى نربيه احنا تخاف انت منه
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> اسال الله ان يجعل حياتكم سعاده و حديثكم عباده و اعوامكم مديده و خاتمتكم شهاده
> 
>               " هنـــــــــــــــاء "


اهلا ومرحبا اختنا العزيزة هناء
تقبل الله دعائك وجمعنا ان شاء الله فى جنته
اسعدنى مرورك
دمتِ بخير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *
> 
> 
> طول ما عصابه موجوووووووووووودة الرعب لازم يكون موجوووووووووووووووود
> هعااااااااااااااااااااااااا هعااااااااااااااااااااا
> حضرناااااااا*


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
حبيبتى يامى
هى الصورة دى لسه عندك
ياسبحان الله على البراءة والطيبة والرقة
لا مش معقول الجمال دى فى الصورة
فعلا كنا فى قمة شياكتنا وأناقتنا والله يا اوختشى
لا وكمان مكتمليش مع العضو الخامس الخفى لعصابة حمادة وتوتو
يالا كويس ان الصورة واحنا صغنغنين علشان محدش يعرف هو مين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحك فل ياميويا  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا مامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ايوة كدا لازم نرعبكممممممممممممممممممممم   :Baby: 




> عندك حق يا جدو
> 
> كلامك علمي 1000000* 1000000
> 
> مالوش دعوة بحد هنا خالص
> 
> بس قولى هو ليه بأحس برعشة وجلدي بيقشعر كده
> 
> لما بآجى هنا
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مااااااااااااااشى يابو امنية
ابقى خلى بالك من الضلمة بالليل  :O O:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضور ..


هلا ومرحبا ناريمان
فينننننننننننننننننك من زمان
يارب تكونى بخير حبيبتى
نورتى الدفتر
 :f2: 





> حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
 :f2: 




> *طب كده .. جايلك هوا برضه ؟؟!!
> 
> حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود ..حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود .. حاضر .. موجود ..
> 
> بس انا بأه كده .. حران !!*


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو فيه نقط كتير مسيو احمد
ودا بيدخل الشمس وبيجيب حر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورت فى عز الصيف
 :f2: 




> *جيت .. صبح صبح*


اهلاااااااااااااااااااااا
عم اللمبى جه تانى
صبح صبح هيدووووووووووو
 :f2:

----------


## مي مؤمن

> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
> حبيبتى يامى
> هى الصورة دى لسه عندك
> ياسبحان الله على البراءة والطيبة والرقة
> لا مش معقول الجمال دى فى الصورة
> فعلا كنا فى قمة شياكتنا وأناقتنا والله يا اوختشى
> لا وكمان مكتمليش مع العضو الخامس الخفى لعصابة حمادة وتوتو
> يالا كويس ان الصورة واحنا صغنغنين علشان محدش يعرف هو مين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*انتي عارفه يا عبير ذكرياتنا وصورنا واحنا صغيرين مقدرش استغنى عنها*
*والعضو الخفي دة بيسلم عليكي والله وبيقولك اي خدمه هو موجود يجي يخلص على اي حد مزعلك*
*حضوووووووووووووووووور يا بير*
*وصباح الورد يا قمر*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ياه يا مي... صورة تحسي انها لقطة طبيعية تعبر عن الواقع الحقيقي...
> 
> بس مين الخامسة دي؟ إنتوا مش كنتوا أربعة؟


يابابا احنا فى تطور مستمررررررررررررررررررررر
الصورى دى من مئتان سنة كنا خمسة
شوف دلوقتى بقينا كام
دا التطور الطبيعى للحاجة الساقعة
للبيبسى اللى جاى من الخنازير
يععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع  ::nooo:: 





> يا سلااااااااااام يا عم أيمن ...
> 
> سؤال فعلا في منتهي البراءة ...!!!!
> 
> حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..حاضرين .. و موجودين ..


والاجابة طلعت فى التلاجة  :: 




> النونات... غايبانات... هم خايفين م الراءات؟
> 
> حتى كان ليهم زعيمة... غاوية  ترمي تحديات
> 
> طب أهه الدفتر مهوي... فين بقى كل البنات؟


معايا طبعا
عندنا غسيل ومكوى وطبيخ  :Eat: 
بس لينا مش ليكم  :BRAWA: 




> مساء الورد على كل الحضور
> 
>   حضرت ولم اجد احد ...؟؟؟


كله فى المطبخ حصلينااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Wacko:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هو كل واحد ييجي يقول "لم أجد أحد"؟
> 
> الناس ما هي بتيجي كتير...
> 
> بصوا كويس ما تظلموش الدفتر...
> 
> دول بييجوا... ويوقعوا... وياخدوا خصومات....
> 
> ييييييه... دي الدنيا زحمة... بركان شغال.... 
> ...


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة يابابا
شفت الدفتر المظلوم
صح والله احنا شغاليين طححححححححن اهو
توقيع مطحون
موظف مطحون
مرتب مطحون
هنعمل ايه بس >> اموت نفسى يانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس  :gp: 




> اجمل تحيه على اجمل اصدقاء
> 
>   انا جيت وبرضه مفيش حد ..
> 
>   خير اللهم اجعله خير


شايفين الظلمممممممممم
انا هنا بقالى تلات ايام متواصلين الا ما حددددددددددددددددد عبرنى وقالى حضرت
روووووووووووووزى
تصحى من النوم وتيجى هنا علطول
قبل ما الموظفين يروحوا وتظلمى الدفتر
ن
و
ر
ت
ى
 :f: 




> سلام عليكم ............
> 
> حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر


وووووووووووووووووووووولكم
ياهلا ومرحبا 
نورتنا ضيفنا العزيز
اسعدنا مرورك وتواجدك معنا
 :f2: 




> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اللهم اجعل يومي جميلا فيه البشرى و الخير العميم
>        "هناء"*


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
نورتى هناء
 :f2: 




> حاضر .. 
> 
> ربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير ..


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
لنا جميعاً ان شاء الله
نورت استاذ احمد
 :f2: 




> جضرررررررررررررررررررررررت
> 
>    هى المواعيد من كام لكام ؟؟؟


من ستة صباحاً لستة صباحاً اللى بعدة
وممنوع التأخير بين ستة وستة
والا انتى عارفة الستات دى عصبية وممكن تتهور فى اى وقت  :: 




> حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااضر 
> 
> محمد 
> 
> حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااضر


حلوة الطاعة دى
كله حاضر حاضر
يا اهلا وسهلا استاذ محمد
نورت الدفتر
 :f2: 




> السلام عليكم
> 
>     حضرت وبررررررررررررررررضه لم اجد احد 
> 
>   هو الجمعه اجازه ولا اييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟


لالالالالالالالالالالالا
احنا ممنوع عندنا الاجازات ياروزى
هم بيحضروا بس بيستأذنوا 14 ساعه فطار
وراجعيين حالا
صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *الظاهر دعانا إستجاب ياجماعة
> 
> بنت شهريار ومى مؤمن وزهراء
> 
> إتخطفــــــــــوا
> 
> أيوة كده هيا دى الأعمال البطوليه
> 
> وبعد كده هنفرض على العصابة إتاوة
> ...


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآة
كل شىء انكشفن وبان
يبقى انتى اللى عملتلنا العمل والطحينة
ورشيتى مية الفجل قدام باب الدفتر 
هاتوهااااااااااااااااااااا
جامايكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::stpd:: 




> يظهر فعلا الجلاء تم...
> 
> احتفالاً بهذه المناسبة...
> 
> انا جاي اوزع أقراص فيتامين سي و بانادول...
> 
> فوار موجود... إكسترا موجود.... كله يهيص...
> 
> ملحوظة: بصراحة... الدفتر ناقصه كتير من غيرهم... اللي يعرف يتصل بيهم يبلغهم سلامنا.


وووووووووووووووووالله لو وزعت ايه
احنا نازلية بحملة انفلونزا المعيز انما إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإيه
هنمشى نمأمأ بعد كدا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مساء الفل يابابا
 :f2: 





> و الله فيكم خير
> 
> الحياة ما تسوى شيء في غيابنا


ان شاء الله دايما متجمعين فى الخير
نورتى هناء
 :f2: 




> حاضرين بروح حلوة .. بتتمني لكم كل جميل ..


لنا جميعاً ان شاءالله استاذ احمد
نورتنا اخى الفاضل
 :f2: 




> مساء الخير....يوم جميل للجميع بأذن الله .. 
> وحشتوني يا أهل الدفتر ,, وجييت أمضي واسجل حضوري 
> تسجيل حضور  سوما


سمسمة الجميلة
فييييييييييييييييييينك ياقمراية
وحشتينا ددن ددن ددن
جداً >> بس عندى زكام
يارب تكونى بخير حبيبتى
طمنينا عنك ومتغيبيش تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى  :Console: 
نورتينا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هما الحلوين فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ندلعهم يمكن يرجعوا لما يلاقوا دلع


  :Baby:   :Baby:   :Baby:  :Baby: 
اللى يلاقى دلع وميتدلعش 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش هنرجع  :Baby: 




> مساءالنور والخير على اهل الدفتر ...
> 
>   جعل الله  ايامكم سعاده وهناااااء
>   اين  بنت شهريار ومى مؤمن وزهراء..
> .  يارب يكونوا بخير .  حضرت لاطمئن على  كل الاصدقاء


ربنا يخليكى ياروزى
وتكونى دايما فى احسن حال
فاضل معانا ندى الايام
وبكدا تكمل عصابتنا
يارب ترجع لنا بألف خير
دمتِ بخير غاليتى  :f: 




> مساء الفل على جميع الاعضاء
> 
> تسجيل حضور


ياهلا ومرحبا استاذ ليدر
نورت الدفتر  :f: 




> *الرائعون وحدهم هم القادرون على احداث الدهشة في زمن الملل و انتم اهل للروعة فلا تلومونا اذا حجزنا لكم مقعدا في قلوبنا فقد يطيب لكم المقام كما طابت لنا صحبتكم.
> 
> صباح الخير  "الوان الربيع"*


يسعدنا تواجدك معنا وبجانبنا دائما غاليتى
مسائك ورد وياسمين  :f: 




> مساء الخير واسعد الله ايامكم 
> ميمة اسلام


ميمممممممممة الجميلة
وحشتينا اوى
ووحشتنا اللمة والترابط بينا
ان شاء الله تنورينا دايما
وما تغيبى تانى
وقريبا ان شاء الله يرجع لنا كل غايب
نورتى الدفتر  :f: 




> *مساء جميل للجميع
> 
> وتحية بتهديد السلاح من بنت شهريار
> 
> وهيا الحمد لله بخير وراجعه تفترى علينا قريب
> 
> بس عندها مشكلة بخصوص النت وهتتحل قريب إن شاء الله
> 
> وربنا يطمنا على باقى العصابة مى وزوزو
> ...


من يووووووووووومى بقول ورايا ردااااااااااااااااالة
انا جيت اهو يالولى بكل افترااااااااااااااا
علشان متحسوش بغربة  :Dry: 
والنت اتحل مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤقتا
ماهو الندالة طبع عندة  ::'(: 
ربنا يخليكى يالولى
ومايحرمنا من وجودك معانا ابدا
نورتينا حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يعنى يا لولى 
> 
> هى قادرة علينا ومش قادرة علي النت اللى عندها بينت
> 
> حاجة عجيبة
> 
> وحقاً  
> 
> حقاً
> ...


وانا اقووووووووووووووووول النت ماله
اترى النق شغال الله ينورررررررررررررررررررر
ابو امنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية  ::-s: 
احترس بقى وكله يخلى باله من نفسيته
لحسن الحوادث فى النفسية كترت اليومين دول
وبلاش اللمونااااااااااااضة
بتعمل حموضة  :Beer: 




> *ده بس علشان من أعمالهم سلط عليهم
> 
> ولسه موش عارفين باقى العصابة حصلهم إيه
> 
> خلينا نفرح فيهم شوية
> 
> على فكرة فين تورتة عيد ميلاك ؟؟؟
> 
> عموما كل سنة وإنت طيب أبو أمنية
> ...


لا ينكننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ن
لا شماته بعد اليووووووووووووم  :Banned2: 




> شكراً يا لولى
> 
> بس 10000 سنة دا أنت بخيلة بششششششششششششكل
> 
> طيب قولي 1000000000 سنة
> 
> هو الكلام عليه جمرك
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احسسسسسسسسسسسن علشان متكلوهاش من غيرررررررررررى  :Eat: 

مسائكم ورد وياسمين
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحة الله وبركاته
نورتى هناء  :f: 




> *و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> 
> حاضر .. و حاضر ..*


هى دى الموظفين ولا بلاش
حاضر وحاضر وحاضر وبنسمع الكلام
كدا يبقى استاذ احمد بيسمع الكلام بس موقعش يبقى غااااااااااايب
خصم من استاذ احمد 
 :: 




> حضرت لأطمئن على كل الاصدقاء
> 
>   ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بالف خير


اهلا اهلا اهلا روزى
نورتينا وشرفتينا
يارب تكونى دايماً بخير  :f: 




> تسجيل حضور و صباح الفل على الجميع


مساء النور استاذ محمد
نورت الدفتر




> *لقد حضرناااااااااااااااااااااا
> والي فاكر اننا هنختفي ينسىىىىىىىىىىى
> العصابه حمادة وتوتو ستظل الى الابد وبلا منافس او منازع 
> مرسي يا جماعه على كل من سأل علينا
> لولي المبدعه والمصممه مصر الاولى بس مش عارفه هي مصممة على ايه بالظبط هههههههههههه
> الكيمائي الجميل
> روزي القمر 
> بابا أيمن شاعرنا الجميل
> شكرا ليكم قوووووووووووي وبقولكم بجد وحشتونا
> ...


لقد اتيييييييييييييييييييييت يا ميويتى
وجارى البحث عن بقية العوصاااااااااابة  :Banned2: 




> ايه حكايتك ياعم أحمد
> 
> كل شوية
> 
> حاضر   حاضر
> 
> هو إحنا كنا طلبنا منك حاجة
> 
> وكمان بتقولها بزهق
> ...


امممممممممممممممممممم
تفتكر كدا يا ابو امنية ؟؟
هو استاذ احمد بيقولها بزهق ؟؟
انت شايف كدا ؟؟
امممممممممممممممممممم
بس هو اكيد مش زهقان منى
انا مكنتش هنا
شوف بقى هو زهقان من مين هنااااااااااااااااااااا  :PYTAJNIK: 
هو موظف هادى ومش مشاغب زى ناس وبيقول حاضر حتى وهو غايب  :: 
انا عارفة انك بتهدى النفوس بس على ميييييييييييييين  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هيييييييييييييه
> 
> ماما جت ماما جت


هييييييييييييييييه
بنتى جت  :Bounce: 




> حمدالله على سلامتك مى
> 
>   وان شاء الله  باقى اهل الدفتر يرجعوا بالف سلامه.
> 
> 
>    حضرت  .... والحمد لله  وجدت الاصدقااااااااااااء رجعوا بالسلامه
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> انا جيت 
> 
> بس


نوررررررررررت بس




> الووووووووووووووو
> 
> يا اهل الدفتر


تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
حد يكلم حد فى الوقت دا 
ويقوله الو يا اهل الدفتر
طيب والله لنرفع السماعة
وشوف بقى هتقول الو ازاى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> السلام عليكم ...
> 
>   حضرت ....  وبسجل  حضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتى




> *مساء الخير و الفل و الياسمين*


مساء الهنا والسعادة والهنا يا هناء




> السلام عليكم...
> 
>   حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت


كلاكييييييييييييت تانى مرة
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *في جلسة علاج نفسي (ما الصحة البدنية ضربت خلاص... بنحاول نلحق النفسية)...
> 
> طلب مني الطبيب أن أرد بأول ما سيخطر ببالي عندما أسمع منه كلمة ما... وجاءت النتيجة كالآتي:*
> 
> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الكلمة:افتكاسة العوصابة=الرد:بخخخخخخخخ
> الكلمة:طبيبة العوصابة=الرد: طفشششششش
> الكلمة:عروسة العصابة=الرد:بحححححححح
> الكلمة: طيب زعيمة العوصابة=الرد:زغزغزغ
> الكلمة: طيب العوصابة كلها=الرد:صو صو... بيتك بيتك.[/poem]


طيب بخ وفهمناها
طفش وعرفناها
بح واكلناها قصدى وجوزناها

انما زغزغزغزغ دى تطلع اااااااااااااااااااااااااايه ؟؟

اما صوصو وبيتك بيتك .. دى بقى دبحناها وشويناها واكلناها
نياهاهاهااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جاااااااااااااامدة 
> وده فين الدكتور ده ههههههههههههههههه


والله لاويكى ياسوسة انتى
ان ما حطيتك مع الفراخ
 :Mad:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نورتى الدفتر بنت شهريار
> 
>   حضرررررررررررررررررت
> 
>   مع ان انهارده الجمعه ...
> 
> 
>   هى الاجازه امتى  ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انسى ياروزى
نوووووووووووو اجازة  :No: 





> *احنا عندنا ممنوووووووووع منع باتا الاجازات يا روزي*
> *ولا اعياد رسميه ولا غير رسميه دة كلام فاضي وتضيع للوقت والجيب*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تسجيل حضووووووووووور افتكاسة العصابه*
> *بس من غير بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ يا بابا ايمن* 
> *بس واضح انه الرعب ماليك ودة شيء لطيف* 
> *نصحتي ليك لا تاكل سمك ولا تشرب لبن ابداااااااااااا*
> *نورتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*
> *يا زعييييييييييييييييييمه*


ولا سمك ولا لبن ولا ميا
صياااااااااااااااااام اسبوع
بخخخخخخخخخ عووووووووووو آل
ليه حفاررررررررررررررررريت احنا  ::-s: 





> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/20.gif" border="ridge,4,blue" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> راجعة بزعابيبها ولا أمشير = نازلة خصومات قال المرتب كبير
> 
> بتقصقصه من جيوبنا قال = خايفة علينا لأحسن الزوجات تغير
> 
> طيب ماهما قايمين بالواجب = ودى شغلتهم من زمان بدون تفكير
> 
> البنت بتتولد تفتش جيوب بابا = ولما تكبر تفتش جيوب الغفير
> 
> ...


يا سلام يا سلام يا ابو امنية
هو دا الكلام الكبيرررررررررررررررررررررررر
تكدير وتفتيش وغفير
كلام كله رومانسية
هبقى ابعته لام امنية علشان تتوصى بيك
طالما مبسوط كدا  :: 

وبعدين تيتتك وبتكلمها كدا بدون القاب ولا مقامات ؟؟
ابن بنت بنت بنتى ويقولك 80 شنة
سبت ايه للغريب  :No:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جيت بس متهيقلى كدا متاخر اوى  المرتب متهيقلى مفيش الشهرده
>  طالبه السماح وارضا
>  على فكره دائما متالقه


يارب دايما متألقة بس من غير كلام عن المرتب
علشان تنولى الرضا  :: 
نورتى بنت الاسلام  :f: 




> صباح الورد و الياسمين


مساء الهنا والسعادة  :f: 




> تسجيل حضور
> 
> صباحكو فل وورد وياسمين
> 
> 
> ]


هلا ومرحبا ايمو
نورتى الدفتر غاليتى
 :f: 




> طب السمك وفهمناه... انتي اسكندرانية وممكن توصي عليّ فتتحط لي فيه قنبلة ذرية...
> 
> إنما اللبن بقى لييييييييييييه؟
> 
> آه أكيد عشان العوصابة لسة ما اتفطمتش...
> 
> خلليه ليكوا يا كتاكيت... بألف هنا...
> 
> أعيش واشوفكوا ماشيين تاتا من غير ما تسندوا على الكراسي.
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
والله ما هرد
هسيبلك افتكاسة ترد عليك
ال بمبرز وكافولة ال 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## rosey19

مساؤكم سكر زياده 

  انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

 وبسلم على الكل

----------


## بنت شهريار

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

خلصت الردود المتأخرة عليا  :Bounce: 

عقبال ما اخلص المرتبات المتأخرة  ::'(: 


كدا بقى هقول 



حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

وسعيدة جدا بتواجدى بينكم

يارب يديم بينا كل خير 

ونتجمع دائما بود واخوة وخير

دمتم بألف خير

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساؤكم سكر زياده 
> 
>   انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
>  وبسلم على الكل


مساءك ورد وفل وياسمين وردتنا الغالية روزى
سلمك الله من كل شر عزيزتى
نورتى الدفتر بطلتك الغالية

----------


## the_chemist

صباحك فل وبهدلة

بهدلة بهدلة

زعيمتك هتخلى عيشتكم أندلة

أندلة أندلة

حلو ومنور ياوله

يا وله ياوله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحك فل وبهدلة
> بهدلة بهدلة
> زعيمتك هتخلى عيشتكم أندلة
> أندلة أندلة
> حلو ومنور ياوله
> يا وله ياوله


*من وحي أخي الكيميائي والسجع على وزن الأغاني...

فين العوصابة؟ دا كانوا بنات *** عاملين لنا رعب مصوّر
قادرين على كتر الخصومات *** لمّا المرتب يتأخر
وتجوع ولادنا
***
في كل إمضا بإيدينا *** إرهاب وتقوير في عينينا
كل اللي زارنا... أي والله
وشاف مسارنا... أي والله
طفش ما عاد يظهر لينا
حتى الإدارة دي ضاربة طناش
سايبانا نلطم ونوحوح
من جوع ولادنا*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام عليكم

حضرنا و نورنا الدفتر

ربنا يبعد عنا الخصومات..و المتأخر

يا سيدي عالشعر!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح السعادة و الفرح الدائم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*على نسق الأغاني... (كيميائي هو اللي بدأ)

بطلووووووووووا دا...
واسمعووووا دا...
قال بنات عاملة عوصابة!
كتكوتات عاملينها موضه...
زي تنين أصله دودة
يجروا من عطسة يا بابا...
بطلووووووووووا دا...
واسمعووووا دا...
مش باين... للغيبة عودة...
واللي فاضلين... دول غلابة...
بطلووووووووووا دا...
واسمعووووا دا...
ييجوا يوم ويغيبوا مية... يا حلاااااااااوة...
بس لاطشين الماهية... والعلاااااااأاااوة...
نفسي اقص اطراف لسانهم...
أو أشد حروف ودانهم...
بس كفي مش طايييييييييلهم...
بطلووووووووووا دا...
واسمعووووا دا...*

----------


## مي مؤمن

> حمدالله على سلامتك مى
> 
> وان شاء الله باقى اهل الدفتر يرجعوا بالف سلامه


*الله يسلمك يا روزي*




> طب السمك وفهمناه... انتي اسكندرانية وممكن توصي عليّ فتتحط لي فيه قنبلة ذرية...
> 
> إنما اللبن بقى لييييييييييييه؟
> 
> آه أكيد عشان العوصابة لسة ما اتفطمتش...
> 
> خلليه ليكوا يا كتاكيت... بألف هنا...
> 
> أعيش واشوفكوا ماشيين تاتا من غير ما تسندوا على الكراسي.
> ...


*لا يا بابا اللبن مش علشان احنا صغيرين دي علشان تقويك ومن وقع السنان تحميك 
يا بابا شعار بامبرز والكفاوله دي شعار حفديتك فريدة وصحابها يا دايما يا بابا تتلخبط في العصابات كدة*




> بطلووووووووووا دا...
> واسمعووووا دا...
> قال بنات عاملة عوصابة!
> كتكوتات عاملينها موضه...
> زي تنين أصله دودة
> يجروا من عطسة يا بابا...
> بطلووووووووووا دا...
> واسمعووووا دا...
> مش باين... للغيبة عودة...
> ...


يا بابا كل شوية تتلخبط في العصابات كدة 
احنا العصابه الي يعرفنا لازم يخاف ويكش علشان ممكن نقلب ونطلعلك بمليون وش 
تلف يمين تلف شمال وراك وغيابنا دة علشان نخطط وندرس الاوراق

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> طب السمك وفهمناه... انتي اسكندرانية وممكن توصي عليّ فتتحط لي فيه قنبلة ذرية...
> إنما اللبن بقى لييييييييييييه؟
> آه أكيد عشان العوصابة لسة ما اتفطمتش...
> خلليه ليكوا يا كتاكيت... بألف هنا...
> أعيش واشوفكوا ماشيين تاتا من غير ما تسندوا على الكراسي.
> ألا قولي لي عشان نسيت... هو شعار العوصابة... بامبرز... ولا كافولة؟





> *على نسق الأغاني... (كيميائي هو اللي بدأ)
> بطلووووووووووا دا...
> واسمعووووا دا...
> قال بنات عاملة عوصابة!
> كتكوتات عاملينها موضه...
> زي تنين أصله دودة
> يجروا من عطسة يا بابا...
> بطلووووووووووا دا...
> واسمعووووا دا...
> ...


الله!... انتي هنا يا ست "مي"...؟

مش تنبهوني يا اخواننا!

بصي يا افتكاسة هانم بقى...

الكلام دا... مدسوس عليّ...

وشرف الكشافة ما انا... 

دا انا طول عمري أقول عليكوا ظراف ولطاف ...

وخصوماتكوا رحمة بينا عشان ما نتعودش على أكل غير العيش الحاف.

السماح يا اهل السماح...  :gp:  :gp:  :gp: 

أشتاتاً أشتوت....

اما انتوا يا بقية الزملاء... ليكوا يوووووووووم...

----------


## rosey19

انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا

----------


## the_chemist

> الله!... انتي هنا يا ست "مي"...؟
> 
> مش تنبهوني يا اخواننا!
> 
> بصي يا افتكاسة هانم بقى...
> 
> الكلام دا... مدسوس عليّ...
> 
> وشرف الكشافة ما انا... 
> ...



[poem font="simplified arabic,7,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنا العبد لله قلت من زمان = الشجاعة دى ليها ناس وناس

وجدو أيمن من الفوارس = والكل بيخاف منه ممكن ينداس

شجاعته ملهاش حدووود = وربنا يكفينا شر الوسواس الخناس

بأحبك لما تتراجع بسرعة = وتقول الحق وأنت دايما ع الراس

تقولش خايف من الجمهور = ولما هما يعنى مشجعى الألتراس[/poem]

الألتراس مشجعى النادى الأهلي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنا العبد لله قلت من زمان = الشجاعة دى ليها ناس وناس
> وجدو أيمن من الفوارس = والكل بيخاف منه ممكن ينداس
> شجاعته ملهاش حدووود = وربنا يكفينا شر الوسواس الخناس
> بأحبك لما تتراجع بسرعة = وتقول الحق وأنت دايما ع الراس
> تقولش خايف من الجمهور = ولما هما يعنى مشجعى الألتراس[/poem]
> الألتراس مشجعى النادى الأهلي


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
إنت جاي تشعِر هنا=وانت ناسي العندليب؟
طب يا شيخ خاف ربنا=أمّا أمرك شيء عجيب
ولاّ فيه ناس من هنا=سببوا الرعب الرهيب؟
طب حاطربقها أنا=وابقى هات لي انت الطبيب.[/poem]

----------


## the_chemist

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إنت جاي تشعِر هنا=وانت ناسي العندليب؟
> طب يا شيخ خاف ربنا=أمّا أمرك شيء عجيب
> ولاّ فيه ناس من هنا=سببوا الرعب الرهيب؟
> طب حاطربقها أنا=وابقى هات لي انت الطبيب.[/poem]


برضوا هنا حبايبنا والعندليب حبيبنا

بس لما تتخمر الفكرة وتبقي معسلة نروحوا جرى نضيفها

وحشتنا ياجدوووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباحكم ورد وفل وياسمين 
ونعناع وريحان وتمر حنة

صباحكم فى الجنينة  :: 

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباحكم ورد وفل وياسمين 
> ونعناع وريحان وتمر حنة
> صباحكم فى الجنينة 
> حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررت


فقط للعلم... بنت شهريار مش جايبة الزهور لينا...

دي عهدة يا سادة... لزوم المنظرة كدا زي ما بيعملوا في التشريفات...

وحتستلمها آخر النهار...

وحاتعد الزهور والأوراق، وتوزنهاـ وتقيس وسطها لا تكون خست...

وعادة بتسأل كل زهرة: حد شم منك ريحة زيادة؟

ويا ويله اللي عهدته ما تردش.

----------


## الوان الربيع

الحياة حلوة بس نفهمها

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباحك فل وبهدلة
> 
> بهدلة بهدلة
> 
> زعيمتك هتخلى عيشتكم أندلة
> 
> أندلة أندلة
> 
> حلو ومنور ياوله
> ...





> *من وحي أخي الكيميائي والسجع على وزن الأغاني...
> 
> فين العوصابة؟ دا كانوا بنات *** عاملين لنا رعب مصوّر
> قادرين على كتر الخصومات *** لمّا المرتب يتأخر
> وتجوع ولادنا
> ***
> في كل إمضا بإيدينا *** إرهاب وتقوير في عينينا
> كل اللي زارنا... أي والله
> وشاف مسارنا... أي والله
> ...





> *على نسق الأغاني... (كيميائي هو اللي بدأ)
> 
> بطلووووووووووا دا...
> واسمعووووا دا...
> قال بنات عاملة عوصابة!
> كتكوتات عاملينها موضه...
> زي تنين أصله دودة
> يجروا من عطسة يا بابا...
> بطلووووووووووا دا...
> ...



حلاوووووووووووووووة :Ranting2: 

علاااااااااااااااااااااااااااوة :Ranting2: 

بابا داخل على طمممممممممممممممممممممع

ابو امنية المحررررررررررررررررررض الكبير

اقبضوا عليهههههههههههههههههههههههههههم

على قصر الترعة يانوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
 :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane:  :Plane:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا


واحنا هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
متتأخريش ياروزى
نورتى الدفتر  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنا العبد لله قلت من زمان = الشجاعة دى ليها ناس وناس
> 
> وجدو أيمن من الفوارس = والكل بيخاف منه ممكن ينداس
> 
> شجاعته ملهاش حدووود = وربنا يكفينا شر الوسواس الخناس
> 
> بأحبك لما تتراجع بسرعة = وتقول الحق وأنت دايما ع الراس
> 
> ...


الهى يسلط عليك مشجعى نادى الزمالك  ::'(:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> إنت جاي تشعِر هنا=وانت ناسي العندليب؟
> طب يا شيخ خاف ربنا=أمّا أمرك شيء عجيب
> ولاّ فيه ناس من هنا=سببوا الرعب الرهيب؟
> طب حاطربقها أنا=وابقى هات لي انت الطبيب.[/poem]


تؤتؤتؤتؤ
هنقطع على بعضيشنا ولاايه يابابا
وبعدين دا فرق موضوعين
دا احنا جيران قاعة واحدة
دفترنا ايه وعندليبك ايه
كله تحت الضريبة ياباشا
وتحت السيطرة والاحتلال
ممنوع زيادة العندليبيات
فيها حظر تجول من تسعة الصبح لتسعة الا خمسة اليوم اللى بعدة
اى خدعة  :O O:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> فقط للعلم... بنت شهريار مش جايبة الزهور لينا...
> 
> دي عهدة يا سادة... لزوم المنظرة كدا زي ما بيعملوا في التشريفات...
> 
> وحتستلمها آخر النهار...
> 
> وحاتعد الزهور والأوراق، وتوزنهاـ وتقيس وسطها لا تكون خست...
> 
> وعادة بتسأل كل زهرة: حد شم منك ريحة زيادة؟
> ...


ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام يا بابا لو فيه منك خمستاشواربعين فى الدفتر
كان زمان العلاوات كتيرررررررررررر
والمرتبات كتيرررررررررررررر
من كتر ما القناع موجودة ومحدش بياخد المرتب
مش من كتر القبض
بلاش تفهمنى غلطططططططططططططططططططططططط  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الحياة حلوة بس نفهمها


ولله يا هناء الاغنية دى بتفكرنى بحاجات حلوة وجميييييييييييييييييلة
يارب دايما عالجميع
الحيلة حلوووووة بس نيييييييييفهاااااااااااامهاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااا
نورتى ياقمر  :f:

----------


## rosey19

منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  يا أهل الدفتر

 يارب يكون الجميع بخير

  حضرت.........ويارب مكنش اتأخرت ...

----------


## the_chemist

دستور ياجماعة

احم احم

أحسن يكون في حد خالع راسه ولا حاجة

وناخد مخالفة

صباح الياسمين علي الجميع

وخاصة ماما وتيتة وجدو

طبعاً طبعاً

----------


## بنت شهريار

> منوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين  يا أهل الدفتر
> 
>  يارب يكون الجميع بخير
> 
>   حضرت.........ويارب مكنش اتأخرت ...


اتأخررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتى ياروزى هانم
تأخير تلتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشر ثانية
خصم رغيف عيش من فطار بكررررررررررررررررررة  :Icecream: 
نورتى روزى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> دستور ياجماعة
> 
> احم احم
> 
> أحسن يكون في حد خالع راسه ولا حاجة
> 
> وناخد مخالفة
> 
> صباح الياسمين علي الجميع
> ...



اتفضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضل
اهلااااااااااا ابن بنت بنت بنتى
ولكم ولكم
نورت بيت تيته

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضررررررررررررررررررت

يا أهل الدياااااااااااااااااااااااار

فييييييييين الفطااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

قصدى العشااااااااااااا  :: 

ولا هننام جعانيييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرنااااااااااااااااااااا تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى

ان شاء الله يوم سعيد على الجميع

ملقتش غير دا صاحى
مسك فيا علشان ييجى يصبح عليكم

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

النهاردا الجمعة بقى كل أسبوع وانتوا طيبين... يوم البحبحة...

جايبلكوا شوية قصب مخلل وتورتة بدنجان على الكيف...

مين قال هات؟

----------


## the_chemist

> النهاردا الجمعة بقى كل أسبوع وانتوا طيبين... يوم البحبحة...
> 
> جايبلكوا شوية قصب مخلل وتورتة بدنجان على الكيف...
> 
> مين قال هات؟


لا أنا عاوز الزواق بتاعها يبقي حبات الفاصوليا البمبي ديه   :No:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> لا أنا عاوز الزواق بتاعها يبقي حبات الفاصوليا البمبي ديه


الزواق بتاع أنهي فيهم...

زعازيع القصب؟... ولاّ... قشر البدنجان؟

وضح.... علشان نحافظ على جودة المذاق.... اممممممممم.

----------


## the_chemist

> الزواق بتاع أنهي فيهم...
> 
> زعازيع القصب؟... ولاّ... قشر البدنجان؟
> 
> وضح.... علشان نحافظ على جودة المذاق.... اممممممممم.


هى برضوا التورتة بتتعمل من زعازيع القصب

ياعمنا البرنجاااااااااااااااااااان

البرنجان اشتغل

هههههههههههههههههههههه


 ::xx::   :Baby2:   :Cold:   :y:   :Spidy:   :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*الدفتر وأهل الدفتر وحشونى اوى  ::$: ,, يارب يكون الجميع بخير..  :f: 
حرضت ومن غير ما هسأل عن المرتب  :;):  لما نشوف أخرتها  ::mm:: *.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## rosey19

هييييييه  .... هيييييييييييييييييه ....   هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

 :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4: 


  بكره  اول الشهر ....

 بكره  اول  الشهر  ....

  حضرتى القبض  يا عبيرررررررررررررر

----------


## بنت شهريار

واليكم نشرة اخبار الخامسة والعشرون
بتاعت ابو حفيظة

لظروف طارئة وخارجة عن ارادتنا وايدينا ورجلينا
تم تأجيل بداية الشهر الى الثلاثة ايام المقبلة
بسبب انتشار حرامية أول الشهر
فقررت الحكومة ( اللى هى احنا ) تأجيل المرتبات والحوافز واللذى منه الى حين صدور اوامر اخرى

انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتهت النشررررررررررررررررررررررة
كانت معكم ام حفيظة من امام دكان عم عبده
يالا بيتك بيتك بيتك
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

حــــضــــــــــــــرنـــــــــــــااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا

وسعولناااااااااااااااا خلونا نوءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءع

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هى برضوا التورتة بتتعمل من زعازيع القصب
> ياعمنا البرنجاااااااااااااااااااان
> البرنجان اشتغل
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


يعني موافق انها تتعمل من "البرنجان"...

وزعازيع القصب هي اللي صعبت عليك قوي؟

إنت تلميذ "غتوت" يابني؟

----------


## the_chemist

> يعني موافق انها تتعمل من "البرنجان"...
> 
> وزعازيع القصب هي اللي صعبت عليك قوي؟
> 
> إنت تلميذ "غتوت" يابني؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي

طبعاً تلميذ غتوت 

امتى نطلعه من البرد اللى هو فيه

وحشنى والله

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## ahmedab216

حاضر .. و مستبشر خير .. إن شاء الله ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
> طبعاً تلميذ غتوت 
> امتى نطلعه من البرد اللى هو فيه
> وحشنى والله


"غتوت"... بردان؟!!!

يابني دا بيسافر كل سنة يسقعوا بيه القطب الجنوبي شوية ويرجع.

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ........

 حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررت ...  والحمد لله ::mazika2::

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلا يا هلا 

بالاخوة والاخوات الغاليين

اللى دايما ياررررررررررررررب منورين

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## بنت شهريار

يامنظررررررررررررررررى

دا ايه دااااااااااااااااااا

وحياة ربنا وانا غايبة كان بيبقى فيه حضور اكتر من كدا

انا جيت طفشت الموظفين ولا ايه !!

حيث كدا بقى




خلاص





نويت




وتوكلت على الله





وقدر الله وماشاء فعل





بنكتفى بي اتيت به من نحسسسسسسسس





وأقولك




انا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


وعلى قلبكم  ::p:

----------


## reda laby

صباح الخير الأول 
 هاتى للمتأخرين 
شهريار ومعاه مسرور والـ.....
عشان يحش الرقاب
جبتى فطار ولا انزل اجيب ؟
عموماً 
فول وفلافل 
على كام حتة مخلل 
وعشر ترغفة سخنين 
تبقى العمبوكة تمام
 معايا ؟ ولا مالكيش فى الهلمة دى

بسم الله

----------


## ahmedab216

صباح الخير .. 

حاضر ..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يامنظررررررررررررررررى
> دا ايه دااااااااااااااااااا
> وحياة ربنا وانا غايبة كان بيبقى فيه حضور اكتر من كدا
> انا جيت طفشت الموظفين ولا ايه !!
> حيث كدا بقى
> خلاص
> نويت
> وتوكلت على الله
> وقدر الله وماشاء فعل
> ...


ولا تاخدي في بالك يا بنت شهريار...

حابعت حالاً أجيب لك "غتوت" و"سنكوحة" و"براطش" وبقية الشلة...

وجدع اللي يلاقي لنفسه خرم إبرة في الدفتر بعد كدا.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير الأول 
>  هاتى للمتأخرين 
> شهريار ومعاه مسرور والـ.....
> عشان يحش الرقاب
> جبتى فطار ولا انزل اجيب ؟
> عموماً 
> فول وفلافل 
> على كام حتة مخلل 
> وعشر ترغفة سخنين 
> ...


يامسرووووووووووووووووووور
بيقولك ابويا الحاج شهريار
وعندك سيف محمى وصلححححححححه
علشان نقطع السلطة للفطار مش علشان حاجه تانية :: 

هو داااااااا الفطار يا استاذ رضا ولا بلاش  :Eat: 
انا واقفة فى اول الصف اهو
تسلم ايدك يافندم
نورتنا
ومتنساش العشا بقى وانت جاى تانى  ::o: 

نورت الدفتر اخى الفاضل

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير .. 
> 
> حاضر ..


كدا حاف ؟؟
استاذ رضا جاب الفطار
فين الغدا يا استاذ احمد ؟؟
الحضور زمان كان بالمشاريب
حاليا بالوجبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
هههههههههههههههه

نورت اخى العزيز

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ولا تاخدي في بالك يا بنت شهريار...
> 
> حابعت حالاً أجيب لك "غتوت" و"سنكوحة" و"براطش" وبقية الشلة...
> 
> وجدع اللي يلاقي لنفسه خرم إبرة في الدفتر بعد كدا.










ايووووووووووووووووووووووووون
صح كدا يابابا
والشاطر يلاقى مكان


العيلة ووووووووووووووووووصل

بابااااااااااااااااااا
 بس غتوت وعارفينه 
سنكوحه وبراطش يطلعوا مين يابابا

----------


## الوان الربيع

مساء الخير........

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير........


صباح الخيرات هنوءة
نورتى الدفتر
يالا اقفى فى الطابور
الفطار جاااااااااااااااااااااااااى

حضرناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ايووووووووووووووووووووووووون
> صح كدا يابابا
> والشاطر يلاقى مكان
> 
> العيلة ووووووووووووووووووصل
> بابااااااااااااااااااا
>  بس غتوت وعارفينه 
> سنكوحه وبراطش يطلعوا مين يابابا


بالذمة دا سؤال يا بنتي؟ انتي منين بالظبط؟

يعني عيال "غتوت"... حتكون أساميهم إيه؟... "جوني" و"سوزي"....

أهه اتقمص ومش عايز ييجي...

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بالذمة دا سؤال يا بنتي؟ انتي منين بالظبط؟
> 
> يعني عيال "غتوت"... حتكون أساميهم إيه؟... "جوني" و"سوزي"....
> 
> أهه اتقمص ومش عايز ييجي...


ولاد بلدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
من هناك والنعمة حتى اسألهم فى الجمرك  :: 
إتقمص ؟؟ لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
البورسعيدية مبيتقمصوش
دول بيتعصبوا علطوووووووووول 

نورت يا فندم
 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

مساء الخير والسعاده على كل الاصدقاء

  منوره الدفتر يا عبير

   حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت :good: 






(  هو العشا امتى  ..؟؟؟  ) :2:

----------


## the_chemist

> يامسرووووووووووووووووووور
> بيقولك ابويا الحاج شهريار
> وعندك سيف محمى وصلححححححححه
> علشان نقطع السلطة للفطار مش علشان حاجه تانية
> 
> هو داااااااا الفطار يا استاذ رضا ولا بلاش 
> انا واقفة فى اول الصف اهو
> تسلم ايدك يافندم
> نورتنا
> ...



الفطااااااااااار من عندى

من مطاعم الشيخ ياأفندم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير والسعاده على كل الاصدقاء
> 
>   منوره الدفتر يا عبير
> 
>    حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا اهلا وردتنا
صباح الفل روزى
نوررررررررررررررررررتى الدفتر

عشا ؟؟ طيب نفطر الاول وبعدين نطمع فى العشا  :: 

صباحكم فل وورد وياسمين

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الفطااااااااااار من عندى
> 
> من مطاعم الشيخ ياأفندم


هلموووووووووووووووووا يا اهل الدفتررررررررررررررررررررررررر
صباح الخيرات يا ابو امنية
دايما عندكم الخير يارب اخى العزيز

هو هيبقى فطار بس ؟؟
علشان نطمن على باقى الوجبات 
وخلى بالك احنا هنصوم
يعنى فيها كمان سحور  :BRAWA: 
طممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممع  ::p: 

نورت اخى العزيز
صباح الفل

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الخير و صباح المحبّة...

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير و صباح المحبّة...


صباح الفل يا هنوءة
نورتى الدفتر

صباح الهنا والسعادة والرضا

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## rosey19

بسم الله  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

  حضررررررررررررررررررررررت  


  اطمن على كل الاصدقاء   ,,,, يارب يكون الجميع بخير

----------


## وجدى محمود

بنت شهريار وروووووووووز

بيقولو

حضرت

يمكن حضرتى عفاريت منك ليها

هههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا بقى ماحضرتش

أنا جيت

ال يعنى الواد مهم قوى
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> بنت شهريار وروووووووووز
> 
> بيقولو
> 
> حضرت
> 
> يمكن حضرتى عفاريت منك ليها
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




إلا قولي هو ايه الفرق بين حضرت وجيت

طبعاً أنت مهم علشان كده

هتدفع الفاتورة المتأخرة لشركة الكهربا

وبالتالي بنت أبوها هتقبضنا

عرفت أنت أد ايه مهم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بسم الله  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
>   حضررررررررررررررررررررررت  
> 
> 
>   اطمن على كل الاصدقاء   ,,,, يارب يكون الجميع بخير


ياهلا يا هلا روزى الغالية
نورتينا وشرفتينا ياقمراية
يارب تكونى دايما بخير ومنورانا
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* جئت لا أعلم من أين ولكني أتيت*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بنت شهريار وروووووووووز
> 
> بيقولو
> 
> حضرت
> 
> يمكن حضرتى عفاريت منك ليها
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


احنا اخدناها كدا فى المدرسة
ث ضمة ثووووووووو
ع عليها سكون عوووووووووون
ب فتحة بااااااااااااااااااااا
(( حنشششششششششششششششششون ))

بس دا ميمنعش اننا منجيش ادينا فاضية
ويحضرووووووا معانا  :Evil 2: 

نورت استاذ وجدى
واهميتك مافيهاش كلام اخى العزيز
(( جبت الفطار ))

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إلا قولي هو ايه الفرق بين حضرت وجيت
> 
> طبعاً أنت مهم علشان كده
> 
> هتدفع الفاتورة المتأخرة لشركة الكهربا
> 
> وبالتالي بنت أبوها هتقبضنا
> 
> عرفت أنت أد ايه مهم


جرى ايه يابو امنية
هى فاتورة الكهربا اللى عليك هتعطيها لاستاذ وجدى؟؟
وبعدين قبض ايه اللى بتتكلم عنه
مش لما يعدى عشرين سنه على افتتاح الدفتر
هنهزر بقى 
لو سمحت واحنا بنضحك مش عاوزين هزار .. علشان متقلبش سخسخه  :Dribble:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> * جئت لا أعلم من أين ولكني أتيت*


نورت ياعبحليم
انت هتفضل تايه كدا ياعم علطول 
شوفوله حد يروحه  :Bicycle: 
نورتى هيدووووووووووو

----------


## loly_h

*بيرو ...

حبيبتى ... حبيبتى ... حبيبتى

وعلشان الحب ده هاهديلك أغنية 

كل مرة أشوفك فيها بابأه نفسى أأأأأأأأأأأأأه 

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه 

وكمان أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه 

ياسلام ... هو أنا عندة كام بيرو

تسجيل حضور وأى خدمة  ...*

----------


## mody010

انا حضرت بس ممكن اعرف مرتبى كاااااااااااااااااام

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *بيرو ...
> 
> حبيبتى ... حبيبتى ... حبيبتى
> 
> وعلشان الحب ده هاهديلك أغنية 
> 
> كل مرة أشوفك فيها بابأه نفسى أأأأأأأأأأأأأه 
> 
> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه 
> ...


والعنب العنب العنب
ياسلام على واحد لموناااااااااااااااااااااضة  :O O: 

انا عارفة كل دا من من أنا يالولى
اشوف فيه ست اشهرررررررررررررررررررررر  ::'(: 

نورتى ياغالية
خصم اسبوووووووووووع بسبب الغياب  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

:f: 


> انا حضرت بس ممكن اعرف مرتبى كاااااااااااااااااام


ايه داااااااااااااااا يا مستر مودى
اول حضور وبتسأل عن المرتب
غيرك بيحضر ويمضى من سنين ولسه ممضاش عقد التوظيف والراتب  :: 

نورت الدفتر يافندم
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا

----------


## وجدى محمود

جيل أخر ذمن

عنب وكل مره أشوفك ببقى نفسى أأأأأع

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسجيل خضار

قصدى حضور

----------


## بنت شهريار

> جيل أخر ذمن
> 
> عنب وكل مره أشوفك ببقى نفسى أأأأأع
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسجيل خضار
> 
> قصدى حضور


خضار ميييييييييين
دول فاكهة والله
وقريب هنعمل الكوكتيل الكوكتيل الكوكتييييييييييييييييل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حضور من عند البقال  :Banned2:

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,7,crimson,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جينا الدنيا مش عارفين ليه = حتى الدفتر واللى قاعدين فيه

هاتو لنا العشا احنا جعانين = يا ناكل الدفتر والقائمين عليه [/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="simplified arabic,7,crimson,normal,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> جينا الدنيا مش عارفين ليه = حتى الدفتر واللى قاعدين فيه
> 
> هاتو لنا العشا احنا جعانين = يا ناكل الدفتر والقائمين عليه [/poem]


مين فين إيه ؟؟
نجيب سلطة خضرا ولا حاجة حادقة 
اه هنتصل بالاسعاف الاول
تاكل مييييييييييييييييييين يابو امنية
على رأى افتكاسة 
دا احنا لحمنا مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

وبعدين العشا والفطار عليك  :BRAWA: 
والغدا على استاذ وجدى  ::

----------


## mody010

انا مضيت حضور

----------


## the_chemist

> انا مضيت حضور


إلا قولي بجد

أنت مضيت حضور ولا مضيت في سبيل التزويغ

شكلك كده مزوغاتى كبييييييييير

 :f2: 


 ::p:

----------


## rosey19

انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا


   سلامو عليكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا مضيت حضور


لسه الانصراااااااااااااااف
نورت يافندم  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> إلا قولي بجد
> 
> أنت مضيت حضور ولا مضيت في سبيل التزويغ
> 
> شكلك كده مزوغاتى كبييييييييير


مابلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش انت  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا هناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا
> 
> 
>    سلامو عليكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


وعليكووووووووووووووووووو السلام
نورتى روزى

----------


## بنت شهريار

اناااااااااااااااا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

مسائكم ورد وفل وتمر حنة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*لأول مره وحصرياً

تسجيل حضور وانصراف في انً واحد

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لأول مره وحصرياً
> 
> تسجيل حضور وانصراف في انً واحد
> 
> *


طبعاااااااااااااااااااا
مش عرفتى من  انا
حقققققققققققققققققققققك  :Baby: 
نورتى الدفتر هايدى

----------


## mody010

انا جيت وعوز المرتب ضرورى

----------


## rosey19

انا جيييييييييييييييييييت علشان اقولكم


  تصبحوا على خير....  احلام سعيده

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

وقّع... يوقّع.... فهو... وااااااااااااااااااقع... (هو لو كانش واقع ومتشحتف... كنا شفنا وشه في الدفتر؟)

أشاع... إشاعة... فهو متشيععععععععععع... (وتسري على كافة مستوظفي الدفتر... إلاّ اللي عندهم كوسه... دول ليهم معاملة خاصة تقديراً لظروفهم يا كبدي)

فلوس... أفلس.... فهو مفلسسسسسس... (أنظر أعلاه مع بعض الاستثناءات... اللي واكلينها والعة)

مرتب... رتب... فهو... (تم إلغاء هذه الكلمة من القاموس بأمر.... بص ع السطر اللي فوق... ما تودوناش في ابو نكلة)

----------


## الوان الربيع

السلام عليكم

----------


## the_chemist

> وقّع... يوقّع.... فهو... وااااااااااااااااااقع... (هو لو كانش واقع ومتشحتف... كنا شفنا وشه في الدفتر؟)
> 
> أشاع... إشاعة... فهو متشيععععععععععع... (وتسري على كافة مستوظفي الدفتر... إلاّ اللي عندهم كوسه... دول ليهم معاملة خاصة تقديراً لظروفهم يا كبدي)
> 
> فلوس... أفلس.... فهو مفلسسسسسس... (أنظر أعلاه مع بعض الاستثناءات... اللي واكلينها والعة)
> 
> مرتب... رتب... فهو... (تم إلغاء هذه الكلمة من القاموس بأمر.... بص ع السطر اللي فوق... ما تودوناش في ابو نكلة)


لغة عربية كارو رائعة

ايه الإفتكاسات دى ياجدوووووووو

الحمد لله لست من أهل الكوسة   ::p:   :Evil 2:

----------


## the_chemist

> *لأول مره وحصرياً
> 
> تسجيل حضور وانصراف في انً واحد
> 
> *


ايه الكروتة دى يابنت السلطان

حضور وانصراف في آن واحد

ياخسارة الدفتر

فيييييييييييين زماااااااااان

وأيام زماااااااااااااااان


لما كان الواحد بيمضى إنصراف قبل مايمضي حضور

----------


## M . B

حاااااااااااااااااااااضر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جيت وعوز المرتب ضرورى


قدم طلب سلفة
وعليها ختم نائب رئيس الدفتر وامين الخزنة
وطابع دمغة من ابو قش صاغ
وتقدمهولى وانا اقولك
فوت علينا بكرة ياسيد  ::p: 




> انا جيييييييييييييييييييت علشان اقولكم
> 
> 
>   تصبحوا على خير....  احلام سعيده


ايه دا  ::(: 

معقول كدا يعنى  :Ouch: 


نهون عليكى ياروزى  :Sad: 


هننام من غير عشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::xx::

----------


## nour2005

Bonsoir mes amis 

تسجيل حضور يا بنت شهريار  ::sorry:: 
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وقّع... يوقّع.... فهو... وااااااااااااااااااقع... (هو لو كانش واقع ومتشحتف... كنا شفنا وشه في الدفتر؟)
> 
> أشاع... إشاعة... فهو متشيععععععععععع... (وتسري على كافة مستوظفي الدفتر... إلاّ اللي عندهم كوسه... دول ليهم معاملة خاصة تقديراً لظروفهم يا كبدي)
> 
> فلوس... أفلس.... فهو مفلسسسسسس... (أنظر أعلاه مع بعض الاستثناءات... اللي واكلينها والعة)
> 
> مرتب... رتب... فهو... (تم إلغاء هذه الكلمة من القاموس بأمر.... بص ع السطر اللي فوق... ما تودوناش في ابو نكلة)


سكووووووووووووووووووووووووت

طلعوا الكراريس
هنبتدى حصة العربى

ظلم .. مظاليم .. مظلومين (( افترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا حد معترض  :3:  )

مادى .. مواد .. ماديات (( كلمات لا محل لها من الاعراب فى الدفترررررررررر .. اقبضوا على صاحب المشاركة المقتبسة ))

رتب .. ترتيب .. مترتب (( لا يجوز تعريفها بالراتب او المرتب  :1:  )


ياباابا ياتوضح الكتابة ياتعلى صوووووووووووووووووووتك




نظرى على أدى وودانى كمان  :: 
انت تؤمر والله  :: 

نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت دفترك
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا هلا هنوءة
وحشتينا
نورتى الدفتر 
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*حضور..*  
 


 

*وحب ..* 























*وورد ..*

----------


## احمد سمير جابر

متواجد الان بنفس التوقيت العالمي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لغة عربية كارو رائعة
> 
> ايه الإفتكاسات دى ياجدوووووووو
> 
> الحمد لله لست من أهل الكوسة


ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
خليك مع شوربة الخضار يابو امنية
كلها فيتامييييييييييييييييييييييييين التابع للطييييييييييييييييين  :: 
حد يجيبلى امنيييييييييييييييييييييية  :Bicycle:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه الكروتة دى يابنت السلطان
> 
> حضور وانصراف في آن واحد
> 
> ياخسارة الدفتر
> 
> فيييييييييييين زماااااااااان
> 
> وأيام زماااااااااااااااان
> ...


إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإيه
قول للظمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان يابو امنية

هات بس الفطار وانت جاى الصبح
وانت تمضى انصراف فورا زى زمان
 وتسيب الفطار وتتوكل على الله
ومتنساش العشا وانت جاى بالليل تمضى حضور  :: 

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأى خدعة يا خووووووووووى  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حاااااااااااااااااااااضر


الطاعة حلوووووووووووووووووووووووة  :Biggrin: 

نورت يافندم
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> Bonsoir mes amis 
> 
> تسجيل حضور يا بنت شهريار


لولولولولولووووووووووووووووووى
نور الغالية
وانا اقووووووووووووووول الدفت منور ليييييييييييييييييييييه
اقفلوا البااااااااااااااااااااب
علشان نور متخرجش تانى  :: 

حبيبة قلبى
رفيقة الكفاح  :Icecream: 
نورتى دفترك وقاعتك
وحشتينى جداااااااااااا
بلاش غياب تانى
عندك لاب توب الجيران
مالكيش حجة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى غاليتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *حضور..*  
>  
> 
> 
>  
> 
> *وحب ..* 
> 
> 
> ...



غياب





وخصم






ومفيش عشا انهاردة





عندك غيب اربع ايام يا هانم  :3: 




خلى من أنا ينفعك  :: 



وحشتينااااااااااااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> متواجد الان بنفس التوقيت العالمي


بنرحب الآن بنفس التوقيت العالمى لبيتنا

نورت مسيو أحمد

حضور سعيد إن شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة


بقالنا زمان متجمعناش فى الدفتر


شفتوا الجو بقى دفا ازاى !!



سعيدة جدااااااااااا بتجمعنا وتواجدنا وخصوماتنا

أوكازيوووووووووووووووووون  :: 


إخوانى وأخواتى الأفاضل

نورتوا الدفتر

يارب دايما متجمعين بكل خير



حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت



كل واحد ياخد الوردة لفة ويجيبها تانى  :: 

دى فلوس حكومة  :Wacko:

----------


## nour2005

> لولولولولولووووووووووووووووووى
> نور الغالية
> وانا اقووووووووووووووول الدفت منور ليييييييييييييييييييييه
> اقفلوا البااااااااااااااااااااب
> علشان نور متخرجش تانى 
> 
> حبيبة قلبى
> رفيقة الكفاح 
> نورتى دفترك وقاعتك
> ...


 ::   ::   :: 
يا دي الفضيحة  ::uff:: 
عبيييييييييييييييييييييييير
فضحتيني كده على الملأ؟ ::uff:: 
ما خلاص بقا التلاجة رجعت لي واللاب توب
رجع لاصحابه
تعالي هناك في قاعتنا علشان أحاسبك ومش حتفلتي مني  :Akuma: 
سلام يا غالية  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا دي الفضيحة 
> عبيييييييييييييييييييييييير
> فضحتيني كده على الملأ؟
> ما خلاص بقا التلاجة رجعت لي واللاب توب
> رجع لاصحابه
> تعالي هناك في قاعتنا علشان أحاسبك ومش حتفلتي مني 
> سلام يا غالية


ايااااااااااااااااام كمنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننج على قاعتنا اهو  :Roll2: 
كل يوم من دا لو موقعتيش حضوررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :: 

نورتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> الطاعة حلوووووووووووووووووووووووة 
> 
> نورت يافندم




ايه دا عبير

اهمدى شوية

ايه اللى جاب بيت الطاعة هنا

وياترى بيت الطاعة فيه حصيرة ومخدة وقلة ميه

ولا ناقص كنكة الشاي


ههههههههههههههه

صباحو طاعة ياعثل   ::evil::

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*طب مواعيد العمل الرسمية من كام لكام .. علشان نيجى فى الميعاد*
*بدل ما يتخصم مننا حاجة*

----------


## الوان الربيع

حضوووووووووور.....هناء

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ياباابا ياتوضح الكتابة ياتعلى صوووووووووووووووووووتك
> نظرى على أدى وودانى كمان 
> انت تؤمر والله 
> نوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت دفترك


*فين المرتبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  ؟

كدا كويس؟*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حاضره ... صباح الخير*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*حضررررررررررررررررت يا ابله عبير يا بتاعت الطراطيييييييررررررر





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فري ضونايا
					
				
اهمدى شوية

ايه اللى جاب بيت الطاعة هنا

وياترى بيت الطاعة فيه حصيرة ومخدة وقلة ميه

ولا ناقص كنكة الشاي


لا يا فري انت بتاع حصير برضو ابني ضونيا ما يقعدتش الا في سرير ريش نعام

بقلك  ايه يا عبير عاملي فري ضونايا حلووووو وزودي الراتب بتاعه واكليه كويس*

----------


## الوان الربيع

السلام عليكم يا احلى اعضاء

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه دا عبير
> 
> اهمدى شوية
> 
> ايه اللى جاب بيت الطاعة هنا
> 
> وياترى بيت الطاعة فيه حصيرة ومخدة وقلة ميه
> 
> ولا ناقص كنكة الشاي
> ...


صباح الخير يا ابو امنية
هنعترض من اولهاااااااااااااااا
هاتولنا ام امنية نشوف عندها كنكة شاى ولا لاء   :: 

نورت الدفتر اخى العزيز
 :f2: 





> *طب مواعيد العمل الرسمية من كام لكام .. علشان نيجى فى الميعاد*
> *بدل ما يتخصم مننا حاجة*


ميعاد الدفتر للمرة التسعتاشرررررررررررررررررر
حضور من سبعة صباحا لسبعة صباحا اللى بعدة
والانصراف بين السبعة دى والسبعة دى 
واللى يلحق بقى  :: 

نورت الدفتر يا وطوااااااااااااط
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضوووووووووور.....هناء


زاد النوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
نورتى الدفتر غاليتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *فين المرتبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  ؟
> 
> كدا كويس؟*


يابابا انت فييييييييييييييييييين
واضح ان بابا عنده برد فى الحنجرة صوته مش طالع  :: 
طيب اكتب وانا هحااااااااااااول أشووووووووووووف 
مجرد محاولة  :3: 

نورت الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *حاضره ... صباح الخير*


صباح الفل .. انصرفى  :2: 
نورتى يا بنوتة
متغيبيش تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى  :3: 
نورتى الدفتررررررررررر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *حضررررررررررررررررت يا ابله عبير يا بتاعت الطراطيييييييررررررر
> 
> لا يا فري انت بتاع حصير برضو ابني ضونيا ما يقعدتش الا في سرير ريش نعام
> 
> بقلك  ايه يا عبير عاملي فري ضونايا حلووووو وزودي الراتب بتاعه واكليه كويس*


طراطيررررررررررررررر ؟؟
طيب هاتى الطرطور خلى كل شىء ينكشفن ويبان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فريد ضوناكى ؟؟
مش لما يجيب لنا الفطار الاول نبقى نأكله
فلوس ؟؟ ايه ؟؟ بتقولى ايه ؟؟
بلاش الكلام فى السياسة يامى
بيقبضوا عليهم اليومين دول  :: 


نورررررررررررررررررررررتى يا قلبى
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="red" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/26.gif" border="groove,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
أنتا جيت والدمع فى عيونى =طالب المنى منكم تاخدونى
 عيون سرحانة م الدوخة= ورجول تعبانة وقفونى 
فين القلم يا حبابنا أوقع لكم= احسن مااقع ..وتفقدونى [/poem]
كل ده عشان متاخر شويات كتييييير

----------


## ghazala son

انا موجود يا فندم  مش غايب

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,darkblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="red" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/26.gif" border="groove,6,red" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> أنتا جيت والدمع فى عيونى =طالب المنى منكم تاخدونى
>  عيون سرحانة م الدوخة= ورجول تعبانة وقفونى 
> فين القلم يا حبابنا أوقع لكم= احسن مااقع ..وتفقدونى [/poem]
> كل ده عشان متاخر شويات كتييييير


الف سلامة يا استاذ رضا
بعد الشر عن حضرتك
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآدى القيم يا فندم
ووووووووووووووووقع 

نورت بيتك ودفترك
وقع وقع >> والحساب يجمع فى الخصوماااااااااااااااات  :Bicycle:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا موجود يا فندم  مش غايب


نورت يا فندم 
بس حضرتك لا قلت حضررررت ولا جيييييييييييييت
تبقى موقعتش
إذن انت غائب  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*تسجيل حضور*

*وجي من أخر الطابور*

*علشان أقول*

*تشوفو ديما كل خير*

*وأشوف سرور*

*والوجه نور*

*وطرحه فوق راسك عبير*

*يااااااااااااااااااارب*

*عايزين نخلص منها بقى*

*دوختنا فى من أنا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *تسجيل حضور*
> 
> *وجي من أخر الطابور*
> 
> *علشان أقول*
> 
> *تشوفو ديما كل خير*
> ...


اه ياغلبااااااااااااااااااااااانة يانا  :3: 

اه يا مظلووووووووووووووووومة يانا  ::@: 

سؤال مهم يامسيو وجدى

هو انا لو لبست الطرحة هحل عن دماغكم ؟؟

مش يمكن اجيبه معايا واجى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وتبقى جنت على نفسهاااااااااااااااااااا أبناء مصر 
نياهاهاهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

استاذ وجدى .. غيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## the_chemist

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="inset,7,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
جيت وعندى مليون سؤال = تبقي إزاى تيتة ونازلة خصومات

بنتك بتوصيك علي ضوناها = وأنت دايما بتقولي الفطار هات

كنا خدنا ايه منكم يا تيتة = دا من بُخلك حتى ميعاد العشا فات[/poem]

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه داااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

كلكم فى الماتش من دلوقتى

طيب اثبتوا حضور وبعدين روحواااااااااااااااا

ياجماعة دا انا جايبة الفطار  :: 

علشان يبقى فيكم نفس تشجعوا

يالا ورايا

يا ابو تريكة يا فناااااااااااااان عاوزين تلات اجوان

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* 
تيت تيت تيت مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

اهيي اهووو الكأس عايزين ياخدو

والله ما هيشوفوووو

ده المصري ما فيش اخووووو

تيت تيت تيت مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> * 
> تيت تيت تيت مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
> 
> اهيي اهووو الكأس عايزين ياخدو
> 
> والله ما هيشفوووو
> 
> ده المصري ما فيش اخووووو
> 
> ...


تيت تيت تيت
 مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

تيت تيت تيت 
مصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

تيت تيت تيت
 مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## غادة جاد

*معلش يا جماعة أنا أتأخرت النهاردة
عشان صحيت متأخر

أصل طول الليل أحلام بالمنتخب بقى
أنتوا عارفين

يارب يتحقق اللي شوفته


يااااارب




على العموم أنا ممكن أوقع في دفتر التأخير
مفيش مشكلة
ومش خسارة 
فيك يا منتخبنا يا وطني











نحن وُلدنا لنفوز

مصر فوق الجميع
*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مين رايح المااااااااااااااااااااااتش !!


انا راااااااااااااااااااااايحة :: 


حضووووووووووووووووووور للماتش فى قلب التليفزيووووووووووون

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

اهيي اهووو الكأس عايزين ياخدو

والله ما هيشوفوووو

ده المصري ما فيش أخووووو

تيت تيت تيت مصـــــــر

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21NXYg6Vik8[/ame]
*

----------


## عصام كابو

حضوووووووووووووور 

و برضه هاشوف الماتش فى التليفزيون.. اصل الاستاد بعيد عليا قوى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

كدا اتنين حيروحوا الماتششششششششششششش
وهيشوفوووووووووووة من قدام التلفزيون  ::  :: 

نورت الدفتر دكتور عصام
 :f2: 


وعلى رأى هايدى

اهيي اهووو الكأس عايزين ياخدوا

والله ما هيشوفووووا

ده المصري ما فيش أخوووووا
 ::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

* 

هنعدي .. هنفوت .. هنرقص .. هنشوت

تيت تيت تيت مـــصــــــــر*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تسجيل حضور
وطيرااااااااااان قدام التليفزيوووووون

ياااااااااااااااااااااارب

أعصابي باااااااااااااااظت

يارب النصر لمصر

----------


## بنت شهريار

حرب الاعصاب ابتددددددددددددددت
انا هاخد اجازة لحد ما النتيجة تظهررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## بنت شهريار

وجووووووووووووووووووووون وجووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## the_chemist

ربنا يستر في السودان

----------


## the_chemist

صباح النصر يامصريين

ودايما لله حامدين شاكرين

الحمد لله

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح النصر يامصريين
> 
> ودايما لله حامدين شاكرين
> 
> الحمد لله


يارب دايما حامدين وشاكرين
وبالنصر دايما متجمعين

صباح الخيرات ابو امنية
عقبال النصر من السودان  :: 


نورت الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## الوان الربيع

صباح الخير

الف مبروك لفريق مصر الشقيقة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

صباح الخير بانتصار مصر في الكورة

صباح الكورة بانتصار الخير في مصر

صباح مصر بانتصار الكورة في الخير

----------


## مي مؤمن

*صبااااااااااااااااح الفل ومساااااااااااااااااااء الورد
على ابناااااااااااااااااااااء مصر
ويارب يا منتخبنا دايما مفرحنا 
عقبال السوداااااااااااااااااان الزوووووووووووووووول
ولا اخضر ولا بربري
مفيش غير المصري السكري

*

----------


## bedo_ic

مساء الخير على الجمييييييييييييييييييييييع
تحياتى لكم بيدوووووووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير
> 
> الف مبروك لفريق مصر الشقيقة



مساء الخير هنوءة
نورتى الدفتر

مـــــصـــــــــــــــر
تعيش تعيش تعيش

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الخير بانتصار مصر في الكورة
> 
> صباح الكورة بانتصار الخير في مصر
> 
> صباح مصر بانتصار الكورة في الخير


مساء الخير بالنصر يامصر

مساء الخير يامصر بالكورة

مساء النصر يابابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

مــــــــــــصـــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## bedo_ic

مساء الخيرات
بنت شهريار ازيك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صبااااااااااااااااح الفل ومساااااااااااااااااااء الورد
> على ابناااااااااااااااااااااء مصر
> ويارب يا منتخبنا دايما مفرحنا 
> عقبال السوداااااااااااااااااان الزوووووووووووووووول
> ولا اخضر ولا بربري
> مفيش غير المصري السكري
> 
> *


يامساء الفول السودانى ياميووووووووووووووووووى
ايه ياختى زول دى ؟؟
تبع عمك زويل  :: 

يالا معايا ياميوووووووووووووووووى

ولا اخضر ولا بربري
مفيش غير المصري السكري

مــــــصـــــــــر

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الخير على الجمييييييييييييييييييييييع
> تحياتى لكم بيدوووووووووووووووووو


مساااااااااااااااااااااااء النووووووووووووووووووووور
حمدلله على السلامة بيدو

يالا مع منتخب ابناء مصر

مــــــصـــــــــر

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


مــــــصـــــــــر

تعيش تعيش تعيش

----------


## rosey19

مساء الفرحه

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخيرات
> بنت شهريار ازيك


ياااااااااااااااااااه

دكتور عمرو

وحشتنا ياراجل

بقي كده نهون عليك ياقاسي

----------


## the_chemist

> يامساء الفول السودانى ياميووووووووووووووووووى
> ايه ياختى زول دى ؟؟
> تبع عمك زويل 
> 
> يالا معايا ياميوووووووووووووووووى
> 
> ولا اخضر ولا بربري
> مفيش غير المصري السكري
> 
> مــــــصـــــــــر




لااااااااااااا

عااااااااااااااااااااااع

ماليش دعوة

أنا مش بأحب السكرى

ياتجيبوا بلدى أو أبو صرة

أو تفاح

 :Baby2:   :Baby2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول

باصم باعشره فى الدفتر حضور وإنصراف

وحتابع لأخر الشهر  عشمان فى المرتب

يفك الشفره*

----------


## the_chemist

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول
> 
> باصم باعشره فى الدفتر حضور وإنصراف
> 
> وحتابع لأخر الشهر  عشمان فى المرتب
> 
> يفك الشفره*


هههههههههههههههه

عشم عباس في المصالحة مع حماس

وعشم حماس في الضحك علينا بكلام خايب

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


*تسجيل حضور*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*يأبو أمنيه ياحبيبي*

*خليك متفائل*

*أنا وصلتى إن بنت شهريار بتوزع فلوس أخر الشهر*

*على زوار الدفتر*

*وطبعا أنا عشمان عشم الحلاق لزبون أبرد منه*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الفرحه


مساء النور والهنااااااااااااااااا

عالموجودين هنااااااااااااااااااا

نورتى روزى  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لااااااااااااا
> 
> عااااااااااااااااااااااع
> 
> ماليش دعوة
> 
> أنا مش بأحب السكرى
> 
> ياتجيبوا بلدى أو أبو صرة
> ...


هنتأمر ؟؟
احنا معندناش الا سكرى او دوم 
اختار  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول
> 
> باصم باعشره فى الدفتر حضور وإنصراف
> 
> وحتابع لأخر الشهر  عشمان فى المرتب
> 
> يفك الشفره*


استنواااااااااااااااااااااا
احيب خبير بصمات
انت بصمت 
انما انا تخصصى توقيعات وكعبلات  :: 

تعبان ؟؟
جعان ؟؟
الواحد سمعه تقيل
حد سامع استاذ وجدى بيقول عشمان في ايه؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباحوووووووووووووووووو

ومسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااؤ

والعوووووووووووووووووواف

وهالووووووووووووووووووووووو

وأنا جيت*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> عشم عباس في المصالحة مع حماس
> 
> وعشم حماس في الضحك علينا بكلام خايب


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايووووووووووووووة خليك مع حماس وعباس
هم هيبقوا يقبضوكوا
دا انا بحوشلكم فى دفتر توفير بنت شهريار
الحق عليا يعنى  :O O:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أياااام كامينج

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> 
> *تسجيل حضور*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يأبو أمنيه ياحبيبي*
> ...


حد قال ؟؟
حد وصلك كدا ؟؟
هاتوووووووووووووووووة
جوعووووووووووووووووووووووة
اضربوووووووووووووووووووووووووة
احبسوة فى اوضه الفيران  :: 

وبعدين احنا هنا محل كشرى 
مش صالون حلاقة  :3: 


م
ح
ص
ل
ش
ى
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباحوووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ومسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااؤ
> 
> والعوووووووووووووووووواف
> 
> وهالووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> وأنا جيت*


ميييييييييييييييييييييين
هيدووووووووووووووووو
جبتى السندوتشات من سيكا تلوث ؟؟
لاء ؟؟

اطلعى بررررررررررررررررررررررررة
ومتجيش من غيرهم
ولو مجيتيش مش هيحصلك كويس  :Cool: 

احترسى
عندنا ماتش فى السودان
هبعتلك وااعدك وسط فريق الجزائر  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أياااام كامينج


اهلاااااااااااااااا ايمو
نورتى ياقمر
مش عارفة لما كتبتى ايام كامينج
حسيت انك راكبة الحصان وجاية
درجن درجن درجن درجن
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ميييييييييييييييييييييين
> هيدووووووووووووووووو
> جبتى السندوتشات من سيكا تلوث ؟؟
> لاء ؟؟
> 
> اطلعى بررررررررررررررررررررررررة
> ومتجيش من غيرهم
> ولو مجيتيش مش هيحصلك كويس 
> 
> ...


*انتي لا بتستحملي سيكا تلوث ولا عبده كلابيظوووووو

وعماله تطلبي بس

عموماً ان شاء الله هنكسب وهنشجع وهندعي

والفوز بـ إذن الله لينا

وعم قول يامصر بس قول يامصر*

----------


## the_chemist

> هنتأمر ؟؟
> احنا معندناش الا سكرى او دوم 
> اختار 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حدش قال لك أنك مفترية

دووووووووووووم

أمال لو مكنتيش تيتة وأنا ابن بنتك كنتى جبتى لي ايه

زلط

ياماماااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## the_chemist

هو محدش جه لسه

طيب أنام لي 3 : 4 ساعات

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

هـــــــــلا                                                                                                                                  أنا باسجل حضورى                                                                                   
                           رغم انى عضو جديد
                                          ولســه مامضيتش العقد
                                                        وماعرفش الراتب كام
                                                            بس بدل فيها حضور وانصراف
                                                                    وفيها امضاء وبدلات 
                                                         لازم ولابد نقف فى الطابور ونمضى  
                                                                                            وتحيـــــا مصــــر أم الدنيـــــا

----------


## the_chemist

> هـــــــــلا                                                                                                                                  أنا باسجل حضورى                                                                                   
>                            رغم انى عضو جديد
>                                           ولســه مامضيتش العقد
>                                                         وماعرفش الراتب كام
>                                                             بس بدل فيها حضور وانصراف
>                                                                     وفيها امضاء وبدلات 
>                                                          لازم ولابد نقف فى الطابور ونمضى  
>                                                                                             وتحيـــــا مصــــر أم الدنيـــــا




هههههههههههههههههه

إلحقي ياتيتة

الدكتور داخل علي طمع

ههههههههههههههههههههه

نأبك هيطلع علي شونة زى غيرك يا دوك

إحنا هنا بنمضي ونوقع علشان ميزانية قصر الترعة البحرية

أصل بنت أبوها بتاخد مرتباتنا ومرتبات أحفاد أحفاد أحفادنا عشان تكمل بناء هذا القصر

نام بقي وبلاش تحلم بالكوابيس المزعجة دى تانى

نينا نينا نينا هوووووووووووووووه

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إلحقي ياتيتة
> 
> الدكتور داخل علي طمع
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نأبك هيطلع علي شونة زى غيرك يا دوك
> ...


أمـــال امضــــاء و حضوروانصــــراف على خيبة ايه
احنـــــــــــا لازم نعمـــــل اضراب 
وانـــا من هنـــــــا 
بأسجل عدم حضورى 
وبأقول لكل اللى يجى وراى يسجل عدم حضوره 
كنوع من العصيان المدنى الجبار 
حتى نسترد حقوقنــــــا وكرامتنا(أى كلام)                                      وشكرا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*هندعي وصوتنا يملى الكون

وفريقنا هيفرح 80 مليون

يارب النصر .. بس قول يامصر*

----------


## the_chemist

> *هندعي وصوتنا يملى الكون
> 
> وفريقنا هيفرح 80 مليون
> 
> يارب النصر .. بس قول يامصر*



البقاء والدوام لله

ماتت المرحومة فرحة بالسكتة الكروية

وذلك بعد أن هاجمتها خيبة قوية

ياجماعة أنا قلت الإستاد ده نحس علي كل الفرق المصرية

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

> البقاء والدوام لله
> 
> ماتت المرحومة فرحة بالسكتة الكروية
> 
> وذلك بعد أن هاجمتها خيبة قوية
> 
> ياجماعة أنا قلت الإستاد ده نحس علي كل الفرق المصرية


صح تصور غلطوا انهم ما سمعوش كلامك
انا حطالب بانك يا ابو امنيه تدرب منتخب مصر 
بلا حسن شحاته بلا جوزيه
مفيش غير ابو أمنيه وبس  ::uff::   ::uff::   ::uff::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هـــــــــلا                                                                                                                                  أنا باسجل حضورى                                                                                   
>                            رغم انى عضو جديد
>                                           ولســه مامضيتش العقد
>                                                         وماعرفش الراتب كام
>                                                             بس بدل فيها حضور وانصراف
>                                                                     وفيها امضاء وبدلات 
>                                                          لازم ولابد نقف فى الطابور ونمضى  
>                                                                                             وتحيـــــا مصــــر أم الدنيـــــا


يا ولكم ياولكم بالموظفين الجدد
نورت الدفتر يادكتور مصراوى

مين يافندم ؟؟ عقد ؟؟
هو احنا بينا عقود وايصالات 
احنا اهل ثققققققققققققققققققة  :gp: 

أفندم ؟؟ راتب ؟؟
وهل بين الخيرين حساااااااااااااااب  :Baby: 

حضور وانصراف ؟؟
ايوووووووووووووووون
يجب الالتزااااااااااااااااااام بالحضور والانصاف يومياااااااا  :3: 

بدلات ؟؟
اه كلنا هنركب عجل دلوقتى ونبدل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورررررررررررررررررررت دكتور مصراوى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> إلحقي ياتيتة
> 
> الدكتور داخل علي طمع
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> نأبك هيطلع علي شونة زى غيرك يا دوك
> ...


ابوووووووووووو امنييييييييييييييييييييية
انت معانا ولا علينا؟؟
وبعدين مالك ومال قصر الترعة
دى امنية هانم لها نصيب الأرنب فيه
بلاش البنت تلعب يعنى؟؟
وبعدين الشعب يضحى علشن الريس
مش هتضحوا انتوا علشان الدفتر  :Icecream: 
اهو كله افترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  :Cool:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أمـــال امضــــاء و حضوروانصــــراف على خيبة ايه
> احنـــــــــــا لازم نعمـــــل اضراب 
> وانـــا من هنـــــــا 
> بأسجل عدم حضورى 
> وبأقول لكل اللى يجى وراى يسجل عدم حضوره 
> كنوع من العصيان المدنى الجبار 
> حتى نسترد حقوقنــــــا وكرامتنا(أى كلام)                                      وشكرا


خيبة؟؟
لا يافندم معندناش خيبات
فيه فطار واحيانا عشا
لما ربنا بيكرم  :Afro: 

عصيان ؟؟ جبار ؟؟
وكمان اى كلام ؟؟
اقبضواااااااااا عليييييييييييييييه  ::xx::

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

> خيبة؟؟
> لا يافندم معندناش خيبات
> فيه فطار واحيانا عشا
> لما ربنا بيكرم 
> 
> عصيان ؟؟ جبار ؟؟
> وكمان اى كلام ؟؟
> اقبضواااااااااا عليييييييييييييييه


ليـــــــــه يا أفنـــــدم  كـــــــــــده

دا أنـــا بامشى تحت الحيــــط

قصدى جوه الحيــــــــــط

وانا باسحب كلامى 

وباسجل انى  حابنى اول طوبة فى قصر الترعة

ويجعله عامر 

ويجعل كلامنـــــا خفيف عليهم  

ويعيش شهريار وابنه علاء وجمال

----------


## the_chemist

> ابوووووووووووو امنييييييييييييييييييييية
> انت معانا ولا علينا؟؟
> وبعدين مالك ومال قصر الترعة
> دى امنية هانم لها نصيب الأرنب فيه
> بلاش البنت تلعب يعنى؟؟
> وبعدين الشعب يضحى علشن الريس
> مش هتضحوا انتوا علشان الدفتر 
> اهو كله افترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


طبعاً

حفيدتك لازم يكون لها نصيب

أمال يعنى حفيدتك ببلاش

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *هندعي وصوتنا يملى الكون
> 
> وفريقنا هيفرح 80 مليون
> 
> يارب النصر .. بس قول يامصر*





> البقاء والدوام لله
> 
> ماتت المرحومة فرحة بالسكتة الكروية
> 
> وذلك بعد أن هاجمتها خيبة قوية
> 
> ياجماعة أنا قلت الإستاد ده نحس علي كل الفرق المصرية


خلص المااااااااااااتش
وخلصت اعصابنا
نعود للدفتر ونقرأ الفااااااااااااااااااااااتحة  :y:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صح تصور غلطوا انهم ما سمعوش كلامك
> انا حطالب بانك يا ابو امنيه تدرب منتخب مصر 
> بلا حسن شحاته بلا جوزيه
> مفيش غير ابو أمنيه وبس


ابو امنية وجون وجون وجوووووووووووووووووون
طلعت اووووووووووووووت
امنية شبطت فى الكورة  :Baby2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ليـــــــــه يا أفنـــــدم  كـــــــــــده
> 
> دا أنـــا بامشى تحت الحيــــط
> 
> قصدى جوه الحيــــــــــط
> 
> وانا باسحب كلامى 
> 
> وباسجل انى  حابنى اول طوبة فى قصر الترعة
> ...


يعيش مين ؟؟
وايه علاقة دا بشهريار
طييييييييييييييييييييييب خلى شهرمبارك ينفعععععععععععععععععععععععععك  :Akuma:

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

> ابو امنية وجون وجون وجوووووووووووووووووون
> طلعت اووووووووووووووت
> امنية شبطت فى الكورة


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة :4:

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

> يعيش مين ؟؟
> وايه علاقة دا بشهريار
> طييييييييييييييييييييييب خلى شهرمبارك ينفعععععععععععععععععععععععععك


شهر مبارك عليكى  يا أفنــــدم وعلى ابو امنيـــــــــه وكل اعضاء المنتــدى :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

_


حــــضـــــــــرررررررررررت

_

----------


## the_chemist

> _
> 
> 
> حــــضـــــــــرررررررررررت
> 
> _


طيب وجايه علي نفسك ليه كده

ياخراشي عداكى العيب وأزح يافندم

ههههههههههههههههههههه

خيبة تفوت ولا حد يموت

وتحيا مصر

وعلي رأي الجمهور

ياجزاير ارفع ايدك الشعب المصري هو سيدك

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طيب وجايه علي نفسك ليه كده
> 
> ياخراشي عداكى العيب وأزح يافندم
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خيبة تفوت ولا حد يموت
> 
> وتحيا مصر
> ...


 ::  ::  ::  :: 

فريق خيبة تفوت جه
 ::  ::  ::  :: 

صباح الفل يا ابو امنية
 :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صباح الخير

هيدو جت

فين عيدية الموظفين يا شهرزاد الإبنه

واللحمه والعلوات ولا مش فالحه غير في الخصومات ..؟*

----------


## جنة الرحمن

*اسمحوا لي*

*لا صوت يعلو على صوت*
*رد الكرامة لمصر ولأبناء مصر*
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صباح الخير
> 
> هيدو جت
> 
> فين عيدية الموظفين يا شهرزاد الإبنه
> 
> واللحمه والعلوات ولا مش فالحه غير في الخصومات ..؟*


هيدو جت ؟؟
يافرحتنا
طفوا النوررررررررررر
غاررررررررررررررررة  :: 

روحى يابنتى بعم اللمبى اللى معاكى دا  :O O:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *اسمحوا لي*
> 
> *لا صوت يعلو على صوت*
> *رد الكرامة لمصر ولأبناء مصر*


ياهلا ومرحبا جنة الرحمن
أسعدنا تواجدك معنا
نورتى الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

*مصر فوق الجميع

ليس شعار ولكنه إقرار*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *مصر فوق الجميع
> 
> ليس شعار ولكنه إقرار*


إقرااااااااااااااااااااااااار

اقرارك ناقصة طابع بوسطة وورقة دماغة
وختم المعزة

ومصر فووووووووووووووووووق الجميع 
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:

----------


## the_chemist

> إقرااااااااااااااااااااااااار
> 
> اقرارك ناقصة طابع بوسطة وورقة دماغة
> وختم المعزة
> 
> ومصر فووووووووووووووووووق الجميع



ههههههههههههههههههه

تصورى هجيب لك بالونة تانية بدالها

متعيطيش بقي

سددددددددددد يا تيتة سددددددددددد


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

أول مرة أركز علي توأيعك ياتيتة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصورى هجيب لك بالونة تانية بدالها
> 
> متعيطيش بقي
> 
> سددددددددددد يا تيتة سددددددددددد
> 
> 
> ...


 ::  ::  ::  :: 
هشتكيك لمامتك  ::

----------


## دكتور مصراوى

استنعنــــــــا على الشقى بالله

حضـــــور         دكتور مصراوى


انصـــــراف      دكتور مصراوى

----------


## the_chemist

> استنعنــــــــا على الشقى بالله
> 
> حضـــــور         دكتور مصراوى
> 
> 
> انصـــــراف      دكتور مصراوى


ايه الكروتة دي يا عمنا

الموضوع مش كده

التوقيع بالحضور لازم يبقي كده


توكلنا علي الله

إنصراف     أبو أمنية

إنصراف      أبو أمنية


ياللا بايييييييييييييي

----------


## reda laby

لالالالالالالالالالا 
ماينفعش الكلام ده
 لا كروتة ولا هفلطة ولا سفسطة 
حضور يعنى انتشار فظيع وسريع فى قاعات المنتدى
 و تدوين عدد مشاركات كتييييييرة
 فى قائمة المشاركات
 و إلا ... والله  ::nooo::  
 وبعدين ننظر فى أمر الإنصراف
مس كده ولا إيه ؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

> لالالالالالالالالالا 
> ماينفعش الكلام ده
>  لا كروتة ولا هفلطة ولا سفسطة 
> حضور يعنى انتشار فظيع وسريع فى قاعات المنتدى
>  و تدوين عدد مشاركات كتييييييرة
>  فى قائمة المشاركات
>  و إلا ... والله  
>  وبعدين ننظر فى أمر الإنصراف
> مس كده ولا إيه ؟؟


ياعمنا مش فارقة

طول ما جدتى ماسكة الدفتر هتنشف ريقنا

دى منشفة ريق حفيدها وبنته "اللى هما أنا وبنتى"

وكمان منشفة ريق بنتها

لامرتبات ولا هدايا 

وكله قال ايه

هنبنى قصر الترعة

ومفيش ولا طوبة اتحطت فيه لما دلوقتى


لا وايه كمان

السيرفر كل شوية بيقول لك قال ايه مشغول

طيب مشغول في ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟

كان بيشجع الجزائر مثلا

----------


## بنت شهريار

رجعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال  كم  :3:

----------


## the_chemist

> رجعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال  كم


هى كانت مستخبية فين دى

ايه اللى بيطلعوا فجأة كده علي غفلة

 :Bounce:

----------


## the_chemist

> رجعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال  كم


إنتى لحقتى تيجي عشان تستخبي تانى

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## the_chemist

ياللا سلاام

أنا نازل الشغل

حد عاوز فطار

أبعته له ديليفري

ويبقي يبتع التبس مع الديليفري

 :Icecream:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## بنت شهريار

> استنعنــــــــا على الشقى بالله
> 
> حضـــــور         دكتور مصراوى
> 
> 
> انصـــــراف      دكتور مصراوى


ونعم بااااااااااااااااااااالله
حلو الكلام
قبض .. خصم

واحدة بواحدة  :: 

عيد اضحى مبارك دكتور مصراوى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه الكروتة دي يا عمنا
> 
> الموضوع مش كده
> 
> التوقيع بالحضور لازم يبقي كده
> 
> 
> توكلنا علي الله
> 
> ...


صح كروووووووووتة
قوله يا ابو امنية 

غلبته يا ابو امنية
اتنين انصراف من غير حضور
ابو امنية يكسسسسسسسسسسسسب
ومفيش لحمة فى العيد  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> لالالالالالالالالالا 
> ماينفعش الكلام ده
>  لا كروتة ولا هفلطة ولا سفسطة 
> حضور يعنى انتشار فظيع وسريع فى قاعات المنتدى
>  و تدوين عدد مشاركات كتييييييرة
>  فى قائمة المشاركات
>  و إلا ... والله  
>  وبعدين ننظر فى أمر الإنصراف
> مس كده ولا إيه ؟؟


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
خالص خالص خالص يا استاذ رضا
عاوزين انتشاررررررررررررر ويستمر ويستمر ويستمر
فكرتنى بالاعلان بتاع الفليت والصراصير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت اخى العزيز
عيد اضحى مبارك
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> صح كروووووووووتة
> قوله يا ابو امنية 
> 
> غلبته يا ابو امنية
> اتنين انصراف من غير حضور
> ابو امنية يكسسسسسسسسسسسسب
> ومفيش لحمة فى العيد



عاااااااااااااع   :Baby: 

ياماما إلحقينى

تيتة مث لاضية تدينى محمة ولز في العيد

البيها يا ماما   ::xx::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ياعمنا مش فارقة
> 
> طول ما جدتى ماسكة الدفتر هتنشف ريقنا
> 
> دى منشفة ريق حفيدها وبنته "اللى هما أنا وبنتى"
> 
> وكمان منشفة ريق بنتها
> 
> لامرتبات ولا هدايا 
> ...


برافو يا فريد يابن بنت بنت بنتى
هى دى تيته
وعلشان كدا مفيش مفيش لحمة وفته السنة دى  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> 


ايه اللى انتى عاملاه دا يا هايدى

طيب بدل ما الخروف بيتنطط ع الفاضي كده

حطيه في طاجن وهاتيه لفرقة الجوع الكافر دي

وإن ماكنتوش بتعرفي تتبطخى هاتيه وهاتى أنبوبة غاز وشوية حلل وخلافه

وأمنية هتقوم بالباقي

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هى كانت مستخبية فين دى
> 
> ايه اللى بيطلعوا فجأة كده علي غفلة


هم دول اللهى والخفى ياخويا  :: 




> إنتى لحقتى تيجي عشان تستخبي تانى
> 
> كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة


الواحد لازم يكون خفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف  :Smart: 




> ياللا سلاام
> 
> أنا نازل الشغل
> 
> حد عاوز فطار
> 
> أبعته له ديليفري
> 
> ويبقي يبتع التبس مع الديليفري


الف سلامة يا ابو امنية
خليها عشا بقى
والتبس اعطيه انتى للى هيجيب السنكوتش  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> 


هههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياهيدو
بس هنمسكه ازاى دا علشان ندبحة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

عيد اضحى مبارك حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه اللى انتى عاملاه دا يا هايدى
> 
> طيب بدل ما الخروف بيتنطط ع الفاضي كده
> 
> حطيه في طاجن وهاتيه لفرقة الجوع الكافر دي
> 
> وإن ماكنتوش بتعرفي تتبطخى هاتيه وهاتى أنبوبة غاز وشوية حلل وخلافه
> 
> وأمنية هتقوم بالباقي


ايووووووووووووووون 
يبقى عليه العوض فى الخروف
من هايدى او امنية  ::  :: 

ويافرحتكم يا جعانيييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابو امنية
عيد اضحى مبارك
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

عيد أضحى مبارك


حضررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## the_chemist

> حضرنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


هههههههههههه

حضرنا يافرحتى

طيب فين طبق الفتة بالخل والتوم  :Baby2:

----------


## lakkaf

*عيد اضحى مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير لكل المصريين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ما حدش يقول لي كل سنة وانت طيب...

فيه "غتوت" في الدنيا... يبقى طيب؟!!!

ياللا يا شباب يا حلوين...

طلعوا اللحمة والريش لوحدكوا...

ولاّ حالفين تطبخوها وتعزموني انا والبت "سنكوحة" والواد "براطش" عليها في بيوتكوا؟؟؟؟

ما بلااااااااااش...

هاتوها هنا أحسن لكوا... شالله صاحية...

آه صحيح... أنا باحبها بالشامبينيون.... هاتوا لنا كبايتين...

وجع في قرون خرفانكوا.
غتوت الأفخم.

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *عيد اضحى مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير لكل المصريين*


عيد اضحى مبارك علينا جميعا ضيفنا العزيز
lakkaf
نورت الدفتر
ونورت منتدانا الغالى
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

حضرت

كل سنة و انتم طيبين  :f2: 

عايزة ازازة سفن أب  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ما حدش يقول لي كل سنة وانت طيب...
> 
> فيه "غتوت" في الدنيا... يبقى طيب؟!!!
> 
> ياللا يا شباب يا حلوين...
> 
> طلعوا اللحمة والريش لوحدكوا...
> 
> ولاّ حالفين تطبخوها وتعزموني انا والبت "سنكوحة" والواد "براطش" عليها في بيوتكوا؟؟؟؟
> ...


غاررررررررررررة
طفوا النورررررررررررررررررر
غتوت وووووووووووووووووووصل

لا وكمان مش جاى لوحدة  ::mm:: 
لا خلاص ياغتوت
من غير ما تتعب نفسك

الخروف كله اهو
خد انت الريش واللحمة 
وادى لسنكوحة وبراطش الباقى


احنا هنجوع علشان عاملين رجيم
اه الادب والجوع حلو 
بس بلاش شتومة بقى وشامبينيون وشاليمون
لا دا خروف بن ناس بردو

كل سنة وانت طيب ياغتوووووووووت
والعيد فرحة ماااااااااااااااااااء  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*جيت أنـــــــــــا ...

كل سنة وإنتم طيبين .

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياللا يابشكاتب الدفتر انتِ

عايزه العيديه انا جيت اهو*

----------


## the_chemist

في ايه؟

الناس بتنام بدرى ولا ايه

آخر توئيع كان الساعة 8

الظاهر أنه نظراً لعدم صرف المكافآت والحوافر هرب الناس

----------


## محمود عوده

تحياتي للجميع وعيد سعيد عليكم < محمود عوده>

----------


## the_chemist

فين صاحبة الدار

تعالي يا بنت أبوها

الدفتر بيتسرق

----------


## a_leader

تسجيل حضور

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKhKNL6MZgo&feature=related[/ame]

----------


## the_chemist

هما الناس فييييييييييييين

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الناس نايمين يأبو أمنيه

الظاهر اللحمه عملتلهم تخمه وكبست على معدتهم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسجيل حضور وكل سنه وإنتم طيبين جميعا


ال ينسرق ال

حد يستجرى يقرب من الفتر ياعمنا*

----------


## the_chemist

> *الناس نايمين يأبو أمنيه
> 
> الظاهر اللحمه عملتلهم تخمه وكبست على معدتهم
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسجيل حضور وكل سنه وإنتم طيبين جميعا
> 
> 
> ...



دلوقتى عرفت ليه الدفتر بيتسرق

علشان سعادتك واخد بالك من الفتر وسايب الدفتر مش واخد بالك منه

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*حبيبي أبو أمنيه*

*شوفت*

*من أمبارح بالليل الساعه 10*

*لحد دلوقتى مجدش مضى فى الدفتر غيرى إذاى*

*حتى عبير مش هنا*

*يارب خير*


*تسجيل حضور*

*يجعل مساكم فرح وسرور*

*وتشوفى ديما*

*الضلمه نور*

*اهووووووو شفتوووووووووو*

*اهووووووووووووو*

----------


## the_chemist

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *حبيبي أبو أمنيه*
> 
> *شوفت*
> 
> *من أمبارح بالليل الساعه 10*
> 
> *لحد دلوقتى مجدش مضى فى الدفتر غيرى إذاى*
> ...


بأقولك ياوجدى تعالي ندردش شوية

سيبك بلا دفتر بلا وجع قلب

----------


## نشــــوى

> بأقولك ياوجدى تعالي ندردش شوية
> 
> سيبك بلا دفتر بلا وجع قلب


هاقول لعبير  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> هاقول لعبير


كده يا نوشا

تفتنى علينا

طيب هأسحب مشاركتى في موضوعك الجديد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بنت ابوها عليها غياب

اسبوع لن نقبل اعزار

عذراً بنت شهريار*

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا عارفة انى مرفووووووووووووووووودة 
وسمعت انكم بتدوروا على مدير تانى  :Bounce: 
بس بما ان ذلك سيحدث 
اذذذذذذذذذذذذن كل واحد يطلع حوافز شهر 12 اللى مقبضهاش
وتسددوا ديون مصر قبل ما امشى

والا مش هتعتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتع  ::p:

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد عليكم اهل الدفتر

 كيف الاحوال

----------


## the_chemist

> انا عارفة انى مرفووووووووووووووووودة 
> وسمعت انكم بتدوروا على مدير تانى 
> بس بما ان ذلك سيحدث 
> اذذذذذذذذذذذذن كل واحد يطلع حوافز شهر 12 اللى مقبضهاش
> وتسددوا ديون مصر قبل ما امشى
> 
> والا مش هتعتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتع


مرفودة 

ياخبر ياخبر

حد يقدر يرفض تيتة بدون إذن كتابي علي ورق بردى منى أنا سخصياً

فينك يا تيتة

 :Evil 2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*‘مل عيشه يأخويا*
*طالما فيها دفع فلوووووس  يبقى مش أنا صح*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*والله كل يوم أم خالد تفتح المنتدى زائره عشان اتابعكم والله غصب عنى التأخير*

*فيم عبير*

*إوعى تتعتعى من هنا وإلا قسما عظما مأمضى هنا تانى فاهمه* 

*((بين قوسين تكشيره مع زمجره عشان تتخضى ))*


*تسجيل حضور وإنصراف*

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم

تسجيل حضور

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *الناس نايمين يأبو أمنيه
> 
> الظاهر اللحمه عملتلهم تخمه وكبست على معدتهم
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسجيل حضور وكل سنه وإنتم طيبين جميعا
> 
> 
> ...


قووووووووووووووله يا استاذ وجدى
ينسرق لييييييييييييه سايبنه فااااااااااااااضى
ورانا ردااااااااااااااااااااااالة هنا  :Icecream: 

نورت مسيو وجدى
 :f2: 




> دلوقتى عرفت ليه الدفتر بيتسرق
> 
> علشان سعادتك واخد بالك من الفتر وسايب الدفتر مش واخد بالك منه


لاااااااااااااااا الدال فيه ناس تانية مراقبينها

نورت ابو امنية
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> قووووووووووووووله يا استاذ وجدى
> ينسرق لييييييييييييه سايبنه فااااااااااااااضى
> ورانا ردااااااااااااااااااااااالة هنا 
> 
> نورت مسيو وجدى
> 
> 
> 
> لاااااااااااااااا الدال فيه ناس تانية مراقبينها
> ...



فينك يابيرو

عاملة ايه

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*حتكون فين يعنى يأبو أمنيه*

*فى المطبخ طبعا*

*وعامله إيه*

*عامله محشى ورق فجل*

*ماتنسيش ياعبــيــر*

*تسقى المحشى بشوربة البطه إاللى بعتهالك مع أبوأمنيه*

*تسبيكة حضور*

*ههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بأقولك ياوجدى تعالي ندردش شوية
> 
> سيبك بلا دفتر بلا وجع قلب


شيفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك  ::mm:: 




> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *حبيبي أبو أمنيه*
> 
> *شوفت*
> 
> *من أمبارح بالليل الساعه 10*
> 
> *لحد دلوقتى مجدش مضى فى الدفتر غيرى إذاى*
> ...


شفنااااااااااااااااااااااا  ::mm:: 




> هاقول لعبير


يخليكى ليا يا نوشتى  :f: 




> كده يا نوشا
> 
> تفتنى علينا
> 
> طيب هأسحب مشاركتى في موضوعك الجديد


وووووووووووولا يهمنا 
وعلى الله تقرب من مشاركتك
خلاص اتقبض عليها  :: 




> *بنت ابوها عليها غياب
> 
> اسبوع لن نقبل اعزار
> 
> عذراً بنت شهريار*


بلاش انتى يا سيكا 
دا انتى سنتك مش فااااااااااااااايته
مش بس يومك  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساء الورد عليكم اهل الدفتر
> 
>  كيف الاحوال


مساء الورد والفل والياسمين روزى
نورتى الدفتر
 :f2: 




> مرفودة 
> 
> ياخبر ياخبر
> 
> حد يقدر يرفض تيتة بدون إذن كتابي علي ورق بردى منى أنا سخصياً
> 
> فينك يا تيتة


دى خوووووووووووووودعة يا فريد   :: 
انا حاليا عاملة محشى .. تاكل ؟؟




> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *‘مل عيشه يأخويا*
> *طالما فيها دفع فلوووووس  يبقى مش أنا صح*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *والله كل يوم أم خالد تفتح المنتدى زائره عشان اتابعكم والله غصب عنى التأخير*
> 
> ...


ام خالد بتيجى زائرة ؟؟
لا خلاص احنا هنرفدة من الدفتر  ( علشان تحرم تزمجر تانى وتكشر )
وهناخد ام خالد عضوة معناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
مرفود يا مسيو وجدى
ومنتظرين خالد ومامته  :: 




> السلام عليكم
> 
> تسجيل حضور


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياهلا مسيو ليدر
ايه دا !!
سيادك هتغيب تغيب وتيجى ايدك فاضية ؟؟
خلاص دفعوه الغرامة اللى عليييييييييييييييييييه  :: 

نورت الدفتر اخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> فينك يابيرو
> 
> عاملة ايه


فى بيتنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *حتكون فين يعنى يأبو أمنيه*
> 
> *فى المطبخ طبعا*
> 
> *وعامله إيه*
> 
> *عامله محشى ورق فجل*
> ...


اكيد ابو امنية قالك على المحشى  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

حـــضــــــــــررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## the_chemist

> حـــضــــــــــررررررررررررررررررت


طب فين حلة المحشي بتاعتى يا تيتة

كده يادووووووب طبق فاضي وكمان مرسوم علي ورقة بفرة

ايه هنلف سجاير

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طب فين حلة المحشي بتاعتى يا تيتة
> 
> كده يادووووووب طبق فاضي وكمان مرسوم علي ورقة بفرة
> 
> ايه هنلف سجاير
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه


يا ام امنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية
تعالى الحقى ابو امنية  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

_

حــــــــضـــــــــــــــرت

_

----------


## the_chemist

> _
> 
> حــــــــضـــــــــــــــرت
> 
> _



حضرت حضرت

ولا في حس ولا خبر

الناس فين يا بنت أبوها

طفشتيهم من قلة الفلوس

علشان كده تلاقيهم موجودين

قدام الشيخ حسانين في المنصورة

أو بيكنسوا السيدة علي اللى واكل عليهم مرتباتهم وحوافرهم

----------


## rosey19

حضرت  ..............  وامرى لله

----------


## the_chemist

> حضرت  ..............  وامرى لله


ياااااااااه

جبتيه منين يا روزى

دا إحنا غلبنا ندور عليه

وبعتنا المنادين ينادوا في كل مكان


دفتر تايه ياولاد الحلال

دفتر طول كده

الحمد لله ع السلامة يا دفتر وبلاش تخرج لوحدك بعد كده

ابقي خد حد كبير معاك

----------


## nariman

الدفتر الغالي .. :4: 

الدفتر اللي بقى مجاني  :Busted Red: 

الدفتر اللي مش عارفين نصرف منه ولا رغيف  ::-s: 

حتى مش عارفة أقفله وأسيب بنك على ما تفرج ده  :: 


وده كله ليه ..علشان بنحبه  :Love:  ومنقدرش نبعد عنه   ::h:: 

وعلى رأي عبد الوهاب ..عشق الروح مالوش آخر  :: 

ومن هذا المنطلق ..أنا بسجل حضوري .. ويكفيني ال 15 ألف جنيه اللى ليا فى الدفتر 
اعتبريهم تبرع لسواقين التوكتوك وبياعين البطاطا  يا بيروو  :: 

مساء الفل 
 :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> الدفتر الغالي ..
> 
> الدفتر اللي بقى مجاني 
> 
> الدفتر اللي مش عارفين نصرف منه ولا رغيف 
> 
> حتى مش عارفة أقفله وأسيب بنك على ما تفرج ده 
> 
> 
> ...


طيب ياطيبة القلب ناريمان

منكن تعتبرينى من سواقين التوكتوك

وتعطينى حاجة من الـ 150000 جنيه دول

----------


## nariman

يا خبر يا أبو أمنية احنا نطول  :f: 

و منغير توكتوك والله ..بس اشوف جنيه منهم هنا وحنتفاهم أكيد  ::

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*يارب أسترها ومايكنوش عملونى غياب*

*حاكم الحاكمه بأمرها هنا بتخصم مننا وتحط فى حسابها*

*ماعلينا*

*قد أتينا نعلن عن قدونا*

*وقد دفعنا ضرائبنا بعد أن قطع حرس القاعه ملابسنا* 

*وننتظر أنا وأبو أمنيه* *تعويضا إن شلله يكون كستووووور يإخوانا*

----------


## the_chemist

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *يارب أسترها ومايكنوش عملونى غياب*
> 
> *حاكم الحاكمه بأمرها هنا بتخصم مننا وتحط فى حسابها*
> 
> *ماعلينا*
> ...


ايه يا عمنا كستور ايه

هو احنا داخلين الكساء الشعبي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وأنت طيب

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*إحنا يعنى عدنا لاقينه*

*فين ايام البيجامات الكستور يإخوانا*

*وإنتى بالف صحه وسعاده*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله الله الله

الدفتر فى الصفحة التانية

وفى البرد دا كمان

ماشى ماشى ماشى

ما انا لو ورايا موظفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

كنت جيب لقيت الدفتر مليان فراخ ولحمة وخضار

مش هفطر انا ولا ايه

على فكرة :Ranting2: 




على فكرة يعنى :Bicycle: 




على فكرة بجددددد :3: 




وحشتونى  جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

وما منعنى عنكم الا الشديد القوى ::(: 

اصل القوى فى الاقى منه  :: 

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضرت  ..............  وامرى لله


امرك لله؟؟
روزى حضرت تحت تهديد السلاح  :Icecream: 




> ياااااااااه
> 
> جبتيه منين يا روزى
> 
> دا إحنا غلبنا ندور عليه
> 
> وبعتنا المنادين ينادوا في كل مكان
> 
> 
> ...


ماهى لو امنية هانم شافية شغلها كويس
مكنش دا حصل يا استااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ 
قول لامنية
مخصوم منها 2 زبادى وواحد بامبرزززززززززززز  :Bounce: 




> الدفتر الغالي ..
> 
> الدفتر اللي بقى مجاني 
> 
> الدفتر اللي مش عارفين نصرف منه ولا رغيف 
> 
> حتى مش عارفة أقفله وأسيب بنك على ما تفرج ده 
> 
> 
> ...


نرنرررررررررررررررر حبيبتشى
سواق التوك توك باعتلك كثير السلاام
وبيدعييييييييييييييلك
وبيقولك انه استلم من ال 15 اتنين جنيه وربع
والباقى ضريبة يا اوختشى 


وحشتينى اوى
صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طيب ياطيبة القلب ناريمان
> 
> منكن تعتبرينى من سواقين التوكتوك
> 
> وتعطينى حاجة من الـ 150000 جنيه دول


ابو امنية لو سمممممممممحت
كل واحد يلتزمه بسلمه الوظيفى
لما انت تشتغل سواق التوك توك انا هشتغل ايه  ::mm:: 




> يا خبر يا أبو أمنية احنا نطول 
> 
> و منغير توكتوك والله ..بس اشوف جنيه منهم هنا وحنتفاهم أكيد


تشوفى جنيه ؟؟
حته واحدة ؟؟
بقيتى مادية اوى يا نرنر
متتكلميش مع ابو امنية كتير بعد كدا  :: 




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *يارب أسترها ومايكنوش عملونى غياب*
> 
> *حاكم الحاكمه بأمرها هنا بتخصم مننا وتحط فى حسابها*
> 
> *ماعلينا*
> ...


اااااااااااااااه يا مظلومة يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانى
كستور ؟؟؟
تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
الطمع انتشرررررررررررررر فى الدفتر
لاززززززززززم ولابد من حملة جفاااااااااااااف
علشان نشعر بآلام الآخررررررررررين
واخواننا فى الصوماااااااااال 
مش كدا بردو؟؟  ::

----------


## mada4top

*mada4top*

*انا جييييييييييييييت*

*اكيد منور طبعا هع هع*

----------


## the_chemist

> ابو امنية لو سمممممممممحت
> كل واحد يلتزمه بسلمه الوظيفى
> لما انت تشتغل سواق التوك توك انا هشتغل ايه


هههههههههههههههههههههه

سلامات علي السلممممممممممم الموسيقي

سبته وكسرته كمان من زماااااااااااااااان

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

ياحلاوتكوا!

قاعدين لي على السلالم انتوا الجوز وسايبين الدفتر كله تراب؟

طب افترضوا جالي "أوباما" ولاّ "جون كينيدي" ولاّ حتى "دبدوبة التخينة" فجأة مثلاً... يلاقوا المنظر كدا!!!

يالاّ منّك ليها... كل واحد يعصّب دماغه، ويلبس جلابية البيت، ويقلع المداس... ويديها تنفيض.

مش عايز كروته... أنا حاعمل "تشيك" تحت السجاجيد، وجوا قزايز الكاتشب.

وجع في ترابكوا.
غتوت الأفخم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *mada4top*
> 
> *انا جييييييييييييييت*
> 
> *اكيد منور طبعا هع هع*


طبعا منورررررررررررررر
بس من غير هع هع هع
كدا يبقى على بابا هو اللى جه  :: 

نورت مادا
كل سنة وانت طيب
 :f2: 




> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> سلامات علي السلممممممممممم الموسيقي
> 
> سبته وكسرته كمان من زماااااااااااااااان


والنبى ناولونى الولااااااااااعة
عاوز اولع روما بحالهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

سلم مين دا اللى اتكسر ؟؟
دا توماتيكى توماتيكى يابوووووووووووى  :: 

هابى نيو يير بقى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ياحلاوتكوا!
> 
> قاعدين لي على السلالم انتوا الجوز وسايبين الدفتر كله تراب؟
> 
> طب افترضوا جالي "أوباما" ولاّ "جون كينيدي" ولاّ حتى "دبدوبة التخينة" فجأة مثلاً... يلاقوا المنظر كدا!!!
> 
> يالاّ منّك ليها... كل واحد يعصّب دماغه، ويلبس جلابية البيت، ويقلع المداس... ويديها تنفيض.
> 
> مش عايز كروته... أنا حاعمل "تشيك" تحت السجاجيد، وجوا قزايز الكاتشب.
> ...


ايووووووووووووووووون
قولهم ياغتوت قولهممممممممممممممممممم
جالكم اللى هيرجععععععععععععععععععععععععكم ويمضيكم ويسحب المخصوم منكم  :: 

يعنى اوباما يقول علينا اااااااااااايه
وكله كوم ودبدبوبة التخينة كوووووووم
هتلعب وتتنطط ازاى دلوقتى
والفستان والجيبوبة بتوعها هتغنيلهم ازااااااااااااااااااى

يالا نفذوا اوامر غتوت حالا
وهو هيعمل اللى قال عليه دا تحت السجاد  :: 
مش عارفة يطلع ايه التشيك دا
بس ماعلينا

غتووووووووووووووووووووووووت
نورت الدفتر

حمدلله على السلامة 
كل سنة وانت بألف خير
 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لاء بقى*

*ده إسمه ظلم*

*أنا يوم بأكنس السلم وأسلم التراب للأرشيف*

*بس الأرشيف إتزحه قوى*

*فكانو بيرجعو إلللى أبعته ليهم*

*ولفى الأخر أطلع غلطان*

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*


*هراااااااااااااااااااااام*

*كده ظلم وإفتة كوارع*

*وأنا معدتى تعبانه*

*أهضم إيه ولا إيه*

*مش كفايه الكوفتيك إللى بقالى إسبوع بأهضم فيه*


*مبثوطه ياعبير*

*قولتلك من الاول بلاش مقشه وهاتى موكنسه*

*طمعتى فى حقها ولا المجلس المحلى بتاعنا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *لاء بقى*
> 
> *ده إسمه ظلم*
> 
> *أنا يوم بأكنس السلم وأسلم التراب للأرشيف*
> 
> *بس الأرشيف إتزحه قوى*
> ...


محصلششششششششششششششششششى
طلبو موكنسة 
جبتلكم موكنسة خوص عججججججججججب
بتنضف لمترين قدام

وبعدين حد قالك تزود العيار فى الافته والكوفتيك يا مسيو وجدى  :: 
مفيش شنطة ولا  كيس تاخد الباقى فيه وتكمل فى بيتكم  :Blink: 
امال هم اخترعوا الاكياس ليه  :Animal Rooster: 

وبعدين الارشيف عال العال وتمام التمام
وبقينا بنخزن كله بالكمبيوتر
حتى شوف الشاشة هتلاقيها مليانة تراب من اللى انت بتبعته
كله متخزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززن
ترابااااااااااااااية تربااااااااااااااااااااااااية
انا عداهم  :: 

نورت اخى العزيز
كل سنة وانت طيب
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> ايووووووووووووووووون
> قولهم ياغتوت قولهممممممممممممممممممم
> جالكم اللى هيرجععععععععععععععععععععععععكم ويمضيكم ويسحب المخصوم منكم 
> 
> يعنى اوباما يقول علينا اااااااااااايه
> وكله كوم ودبدبوبة التخينة كوووووووم
> هتلعب وتتنطط ازاى دلوقتى
> والفستان والجيبوبة بتوعها هتغنيلهم ازااااااااااااااااااى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه

لا فالحة

وقال عاملة مش واخدة بالها

دا بيقول لك قومى نفضي

وبعدين التشيك ده 

حاجة كده عاملة زى الصابون

بيقولوا حاجة غريبة كده قال مستأردة من الصين

ياللا ياللا بلاش غلبة قومى نفضي بسرعة

غتووووووووووووووووووووت جاى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

****






تسجيل حضوووووور 




أيَـا مَـن يَـدّعي الـفَهْـم .. .. إلِـى كـَمْ يَـاأخَـا الـوَهْـمْ
تـُعَـبـِّي الـذنـبَ والـذّم .. .. وتـُخطِـي الخـطـأ الجَـمّ

أمَـا بَـانَ لـكَ الـعـَيـبْ .. .. أمَــا أنـذرك الـشـَّيـب 
وَمَــا في نـُصْحِـه رَيـبْ .. .. وَلا سَمـعُـك قـَد صَـمّ 

أمَـا نـَـادَى بـِكَ المَـوتْ .. .. أمَـا أسْمَعَــكَ الصَّـوْتْ 1
أمَــا تخشَـى مِنَ الـفـَوْت ... ... فـَتحـتــَاط َوَتهْـتـَمّ



أهلا بالعام الهجرى  1431 هـ



** اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبدا واعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غدا **



ولا تنسوا ذكر الله



******

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا فالحة
> 
> وقال عاملة مش واخدة بالها
> 
> دا بيقول لك قومى نفضي
> 
> وبعدين التشيك ده 
> ...


محصلشششششششششششششششششى
هو قال قومواااااااااا انت وهو
مقالش قووووووووووووووومى
صح يا غتوت  ::sorry::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تسجيل حضوووووور 
> 
> ...


ياهلا بالحضور الطيب الغالى
اسعدنى مرورك معنا اخى العزيز أ اشرف
عام هجرى سعيد ان شاء الله

نورت الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

هالووووووووووووو شلبي

منورين يا غايبين ومش حاضريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عبد الله

السلام عليكم 

اسجل فى دفتر الحضور وعايز اقول كل سنة وانتم طيبين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مش عارفة يطلع ايه التشيك دا


"التشيك" في الزمخشري مفعول مطلق مستنبط من نبات اليقطين التشيكوسلوفاكي... وتستعمله قبائل الزولو الإفريقية وقوداً لمركبات الحنطور...

وعموماً، على رأيك... ما علينا... "التشيك" -في واقع زماننا الحالي- هي كلمة يستعملها الإفرنج من أبناء جزيرة "إنكلترا" (وبناتها اللي زي اللوز) في مجال استخراج البترول، والاستخبارات، والتجارب النووية، والاطلاع على تطورات بامبرز الأطفال عند صدور روائح مش ولا بد... وهي تفيد معنى: حاعسّ وراكوا.




> لا فالحة
> وقال عاملة مش واخدة بالها
> دا بيقول لك قومى نفضي


والنبي انت اللي فالح...

كل دا ولسة ما أخدتش بالك ان بنت شهريار "أستاذ كنبة" في الأكاديمية عندي؟

قول ورايا... بنت شهريار لا تنفض... إلاّ ساعة دفع المرتبات... ساعتها بتنفض للخلق كوووووووووووولهم بحق الشهر كله يا بني.




> محصلشششششششششششششششششى
> هو قال قومواااااااااا انت وهو
> مقالش قووووووووووووووومى
> صح يا غتوت


هو انا الحقيقة قلت "منك ليها"...

بس باعتبار انك بورسعيدية بميت راجل... (وزي ما انتي عارفة انا ليّ تجربة "*مؤثرة*" مع الرجالة البورسعيدية)

فمجازاً، حنعتبرك بشنب (دا لو ما كنتيش كدا فعلاً... هو انتي انجليزية والعياذ بالله؟) وخلليكي مستريحة... 

أنا حابعت لك "سنكوحة" و"براطش" يغمّسوا التراب بالبيتي-بان... ولا تشغلي بالك خالص.

وجع في لماضتكوا
وبعد اللت دا كله... مش ماضي...هه.

----------


## the_chemist

> "التشيك" في الزمخشري مفعول مطلق مستنبط من نبات اليقطين التشيكوسلوفاكي... وتستعمله قبائل الزولو الإفريقية وقوداً لمركبات الحنطور...
> 
> وعموماً، على رأيك... ما علينا... "التشيك" -في واقع زماننا الحالي- هي كلمة يستعملها الإفرنج من أبناء جزيرة "إنكلترا" (وبناتها اللي زي اللوز) في مجال استخراج البترول، والاستخبارات، والتجارب النووية، والاطلاع على تطورات بامبرز الأطفال عند صدور روائح مش ولا بد... وهي تفيد معنى: حاعسّ وراكوا.
> 
> 
> 
> والنبي انت اللي فالح...
> 
> كل دا ولسة ما أخدتش بالك ان بنت شهريار "أستاذ كنبة" في الأكاديمية عندي؟
> ...



يامليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مرحب بيك

منور يا غتوت

----------


## بنت شهريار

> هالووووووووووووو شلبي
> 
> منورين يا غايبين ومش حاضريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


هالوووووووووووووووووووووووووو مرسى  :4:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اسجل فى دفتر الحضور وعايز اقول كل سنة وانتم طيبين


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياهلا ومرحبا أ عبد الله
نورت الدفتر
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا

----------


## the_chemist

منوريييييييييييييييين

إلا قولى لي يا بنت أبوها

غايبة ليييييييييييه

مفيش مرتبات ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> "التشيك" في الزمخشري مفعول مطلق مستنبط من نبات اليقطين التشيكوسلوفاكي... وتستعمله قبائل الزولو الإفريقية وقوداً لمركبات الحنطور...
> 
> وعموماً، على رأيك... ما علينا... "التشيك" -في واقع زماننا الحالي- هي كلمة يستعملها الإفرنج من أبناء جزيرة "إنكلترا" (وبناتها اللي زي اللوز) في مجال استخراج البترول، والاستخبارات، والتجارب النووية، والاطلاع على تطورات بامبرز الأطفال عند صدور روائح مش ولا بد... وهي تفيد معنى: حاعسّ وراكوا.
> 
> 
> 
> والنبي انت اللي فالح...
> 
> كل دا ولسة ما أخدتش بالك ان بنت شهريار "أستاذ كنبة" في الأكاديمية عندي؟
> ...


ايووووووووووون حضرتك قلت منك ليها
بس محددتش مين ليها بالظبط  :: 
وبناء علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
نفضوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Icecream: 

نورت ياغتوت  :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

*أنا جيت أهو*

*أمضي فين بقى ؟؟؟؟ !!*

*وأيام الغياب اللي فاتت*
*هاتتحسب عارضة* *ولا اعتيادي ؟؟؟*

 ::$:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> منوريييييييييييييييين
> 
> إلا قولى لي يا بنت أبوها
> 
> غايبة ليييييييييييه
> 
> مفيش مرتبات ولا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


هاوووووو ماووووووووو ناوووووووووووووووو

الفلوس كتير والحمدلله يا ابو امنية

بس مفيش حد واقف فى الطابور

يالا اللى اسمه مكتوب يقف 

واللى  مش مكتوب يستنى الكشف اللى بعدوااااااااااااااااا  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *أنا جيت أهو*
> 
> *أمضي فين بقى ؟؟؟؟ !!*
> 
> *وأيام الغياب اللي فاتت*
> *هاتتحسب عارضة* *ولا اعتيادي ؟؟؟*


نووووووووووووووووووو
دول محسوبين تزويغ من ورا البيه البواب يا دودو

نوررررررررررررررررررتى الدفتر
يالا دورى على اسمك ومرتبك بقى كااااااام  ::

----------


## غادة جاد

*أيوة دورت على اسمي*
*ولقيت مرتبي*
*ستين تلاف جنيه*



*فيييييييييييييينهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
 :Saddam:

----------


## احمد سمير جابر

متواجد من ساعه

وشكرا

----------


## محمود54

انا جيت اثبت حضورى احسن يقع خصم على راتبى
واقول لجميع الاخوة والاخوات اعضاء ومشرفين
يمكن يعطونى مكافئة او علاوة او حتى كوب شاى
اشرقت انواركم مرحبا بالاوفياء
ان هذا اليوم عيدا يا اوفى الافياء

----------


## بنت شهريار

> نووووووووووووووووووو
> دول محسوبين تزويغ من ورا البيه البواب يا دودو
> 
> نوررررررررررررررررررتى الدفتر
> يالا دورى على اسمك ومرتبك بقى كااااااام


اسالى محمد هنيدى
وكاتش كادر فى الالولووووووووووووو 
كمانانا  :: 

نورررررررررررررررررررررررتشى
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> هاوووووو ماووووووووو ناوووووووووووووووو
> 
> الفلوس كتير والحمدلله يا ابو امنية
> 
> بس مفيش حد واقف فى الطابور
> 
> يالا اللى اسمه مكتوب يقف 
> 
> واللى  مش مكتوب يستنى الكشف اللى بعدوااااااااااااااااا


شوفتى بقى أنك واكلة علي المرتب يا بنت أبوها

قال وايه تبقي تيتة بتاعتى

وواكلة علي إبن بنت بنت بنتها المرتب

اسمى هو الرابع

----------


## the_chemist

ياهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

كنت هنا من كام يوووووووم

ولسه محدش جه هنا

----------


## the_chemist

برضوا لسه محدش جه

طيب باردون

أنا مستنى ع القهوة

والمشاريب علي حساب بتوع الدفتر

شيشة يا وله يا حمؤة

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير.... :f2: 
ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير .. ::h:: 
تسجيل حضور  سوما

----------


## بنت شهريار

ايه دااااااااااا
اغيب ست اشهر ارجع الاقيكم جايبين حمؤة  :: 


وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ونى

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

*صباح الخير*
*عسى الجميع طيبين*

*بنـــت مصـــريــه*

----------


## بنت شهريار

نورتى بنت مصرية
اهلا بيكى فى دفترنا الغالى
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> ايه دااااااااااا
> اغيب ست اشهر ارجع الاقيكم جايبين حمؤة 
> 
> 
> وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ونى


ههههههههههههههه

حمؤقة ده يبقي صاحبنا كلنا

هو اللى بيجيب لنا المشاريب من ع القهوة

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

الحمد لله

الفراعنة كتموا أنفاس البربر

هزيمة ساحقة ماحقة أوضحت أن ما حدث في أم درمان كان بسبب العنف البربري الهمجى

مبروك يا فراعنة مصر

عقبال الكاس

----------


## the_chemist

*ألووووو يابشر

أنتم فيييييييييييييييييين يا جماحة*

----------


## rosey19

مساء الورد اصدقائى

 وحشتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررت

وحشتونى
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

والله انتم اللى وحشتونى
  لكن المنتدى ماله ايه اللى غير احواله 
الاستايل الحالى  مش ولا بد
 فين احمد صلاح  ابن البلد
 يرجع لنا الاستايل الجميل الاولانى ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلاااااااااااا ابو عبد الرحمن
المنتدى جميل بس احنا نرجع زى زمان
ومحدش يقولى قول للزماااااااااااان ارجع يا زمان  :: 

الاستايل محتاجين بس نتعود عليه استاذ رضا
ونحاووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
وبعد كدا نقبض على ابن البلد  :3: 

نورت الدفتر اخى العزيز
 :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم*

*إيه حكاية وحشتونى دى*

*هو المنتدى كله كان عامل غياب*

*عموما*

*حضرررررررررررررت وبجد*

*بجد*

*بجد*

*وحشتونى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ولكم
ولكم
ولكم
ويلكممممممممممممممم بقى لو غبتم تانى  :: 

فعلا يا استاذ وجدى كله غياب كدا مرة واحدة
بيتهيألى المنتدى هو اللى قرب يقولنا وحشتونى  :: 

حمدلله على السلامة اخى الغالى
نوررررررررررررررررررت الدفتر
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرررررررررررررررت الصبح بدرى     :Icecream: 

فين الفطار ؟؟  :Bounce: 

فينننننننننننننننننك يا ابو امنية  ::rolleyes:: 

صباح السعادة
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> حضرررررررررررررررت الصبح بدرى    
> 
> فين الفطار ؟؟ 
> 
> فينننننننننننننننننك يا ابو امنية 
> 
> صباح السعادة


وحشتووووووووووووووووووونى

عموماً هأبعت لك علبة فول وكام قرص طعمية حالاً

شايفك جعانة وهفتانة

نحن في الخدمة

----------


## rosey19

وحشتونى  ... جدااااااا اصدقائى

  المنتدى دلوقتى دخوله بقى صعب جداااا مش عارفه ليه  ... ودايما مش بيفتح

  يارب يكون الجميع بخير

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: ازيكم يا أهل الدفتر ....... 
فينك يا بنت شهريار ولا انتى بتهربى فى أخر الشهر عشان المرتب :: 
عموماااااااااااا كلنا قاعدين ومش ماشيين لغاية ما تظهرى  ::mm:: 
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
تحياتى للجميع .. :f2:

----------


## بحر بلا مرسا

> دفتر يومى لتسجيل الحضور والغياب للأعضاء
> كل عضو لازززززززززززززم ولااااااااااااااااااااااااابد
> اول مايدخل المنتدى يشرفنا بإسمة الغالى
> لتسجيلل حضورة
> واللى مش هيحضر مخصوم منه المرتب والحوافز
> ارق تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااتى


مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءك ورد

نحن اتينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 

*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير
اليمامة

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخير
> اليمامة


كل ده يا يمامة

طيب هاتى بنت أبوها في ايدك علشان نقبض

ولا خلاص رفدتونا خلاص

----------


## nariman

*حضور.. وترحيب .. وحشتنا يا أبو أمنية

*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 
ابو امنية ,,  :f:  اليمامة ,, :f:  ناريمان .. :f: 
ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير ,, :: ,, و
يارب دايما متجمعين على خير ,, ::$: 

*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## فخراوى

*صباح النور...مساء الخير*
*بزقزق عند شباكّم*
*بغرد بسى موالى*
*حزين اكمنى شفت كتير*

*فى قلبى الحب بيغنى*
*فى عينى الدمع مستنى*
*فى إيدى الورد مش ليه*
*و شوكه ف كفى لمس حرير*

*عشانكوا قطفته من عودى*
*مناية أشفكوا فى وجودى*
*سماحة و شوق و حنية*
*و فرحة تتداوى جرح كبير*

*حليم.*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 
يارب يكون اهل الدفتر كلهم بخير ,, :: 

*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخير 
> ابو امنية ,,  اليمامة ,, ناريمان ..
> ان شاء الله تكونوا بخير ,,,, و
> يارب دايما متجمعين على خير ,,
> 
> *.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
> تحياتى للجميع ..


*كيف حالك يا سوما

متجمعين لحين صرف المرتبات المتأخرة

داخلين علي شم الفسيخ والمصايف ومفيش فلوس

تجمهر يعنى

ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 
أبو أمنية ,, انا بخير الحمدلله  :2:  
وشكلنا كده هنقعد لاخر الشهر ده كمان عشان نأخد المرتب ,, :Nono: 
حد يفكر بنت شهريار بأننا فى موسم عيد الأم  :l2:  والكل محتاج يجيب هدية ,,  ::mazika2:: 
ألحقي أهل دفترك يا رئيسة  :: 
ويارب يكون اهل الدفتر كلهم بخير ,, :: 

*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## the_chemist

*دى باين عليها قاعدة علي شط راس البر وعلي قلبها مراوح

يارب الدنيا تبقي حر في راس البر*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 
هى فين اللى على قلبها مراوح دى وسبينانا فى الحر ده  ::mm:: 
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخير 
> هى فين اللى على قلبها مراوح دى وسبينانا فى الحر ده 
> *.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
> 
> تحياتى للجميع ..


يا بنتى دى طارت بمكافأت حورس وقعدت في راس البر

ونحن الفائزون والفائزات نطالب بالمكافآت

معتصمووووووووووووووووون في ممرات مونتى

وهنعطل المرررررررررررررروووووووووووووووور

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 
ما بلاش اعتصامات ,, مصر كلها اعتصامات دلوقتى  :l2:  
بس ممكن نروح بورسعيد ::-s: :ونعتصم هناك أدام بيت بنت شهريار  :hey: :*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## وجدى محمود

*ههههههههههههههههه

لو روحنا إعتصمنا عند بيتها

لازم ناخد أكلنا معانا

أصلها حتعتصم عن القيام بواجب الضيافه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نسجيل حضور*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 
أحنا ممكن نعتصم ادام مطبخها  :1:  وساعتها هنضمن الأكل والشرب  :hey: 
وهى ممكن لو عايزة تشارك وتعتصم معانا ,, :Busted Red:  
تعتصم جوه اوضتها وساعتها هنمنع عنها اى مساعدات خارجية من المطبخ  :: *.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيت انا جيت انا جيت انا جيت
وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووونى

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وحشتووووووووووووووووووونى
> 
> عموماً هأبعت لك علبة فول وكام قرص طعمية حالاً
> 
> شايفك جعانة وهفتانة
> 
> نحن في الخدمة


يخليك للشععععععععععب ياخويا
انا عاوزة هامبورجرررررررررر بالكاشتب  :: 




> وحشتونى  ... جدااااااا اصدقائى
> 
>   المنتدى دلوقتى دخوله بقى صعب جداااا مش عارفه ليه  ... ودايما مش بيفتح
> 
>   يارب يكون الجميع بخير


روززززززززززززززززى الجميلة
نورتى الدفتر حبيبتى
واضح ان المنتدى مستقصدك خلى بالك  :: 
شغااااااااااااااااااااااال يونيفرساااااااااااااال  :2: 




> مساء الخير ازيكم يا أهل الدفتر ....... 
> فينك يا بنت شهريار ولا انتى بتهربى فى أخر الشهر عشان المرتب
> عموماااااااااااا كلنا قاعدين ومش ماشيين لغاية ما تظهرى 
> *.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
> تحياتى للجميع ..


مساء الفل والورد والياسمين 
على مشرفتنا الغالية سمسمة
نورتى الدفتر والقاعة والقاعات المجاورة
يالا ادفعى المتأخر من المرتبات بقى
مش انتى المشرفة هنا  :: 

من حفر حفرة لبنت ابوهاااااااااااااا 
تزقه فيها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحشتينى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءك ورد
> 
> نحن اتينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


نحن كمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
ياهلا ومرحبا بحر
اسعدنا مرورك وتواجدك معنا
 :f2: 




> كل ده يا يمامة
> 
> طيب هاتى بنت أبوها في ايدك علشان نقبض
> 
> ولا خلاص رفدتونا خلاص


ابو امنية الغالى
ياراجل ما بين الخيرين حساب وجغرافيا
سيبك انت فين الفطار  ::mm:: 




> *صباح النور...مساء الخير*
> *بزقزق عند شباكّم*
> *بغرد بسى موالى*
> *حزين اكمنى شفت كتير*
> 
> *فى قلبى الحب بيغنى*
> *فى عينى الدمع مستنى*
> *فى إيدى الورد مش ليه*
> *و شوكه ف كفى لمس حرير*
> ...


صباح الهنا والسعادة اخى العزيز 
نوررررررررررررررررررت الدفتر
 :f2: 




> مساء الخير 
> أبو أمنية ,, انا بخير الحمدلله  
> وشكلنا كده هنقعد لاخر الشهر ده كمان عشان نأخد المرتب ,,
> حد يفكر بنت شهريار بأننا فى موسم عيد الأم  والكل محتاج يجيب هدية ,, 
> ألحقي أهل دفترك يا رئيسة 
> ويارب يكون اهل الدفتر كلهم بخير ,,
> 
> *.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
> 
> تحياتى للجميع ..


ايوووووووووووووون
منا افتكرت ان فيه عيد الام
وجيت علشان اخد الهداياااااااااااااا  :: 
ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالادى حبايبى 
فين الهدايا  :3:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *دى باين عليها قاعدة علي شط راس البر وعلي قلبها مراوح
> 
> يارب الدنيا تبقي حر في راس البر*


هو الار دا اللى جايبنا ورااااااااااااا  :: 
كتكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
فينك يا امنية تلعبى معايا فى الرمل
ونسيب ابوكى فى الحر  :: 




> مساء الخير 
> هى فين اللى على قلبها مراوح دى وسبينانا فى الحر ده 
> *.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
> 
> تحياتى للجميع ..


ماقلتلك تعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى وسيبك من الحر




> يا بنتى دى طارت بمكافأت حورس وقعدت في راس البر
> 
> ونحن الفائزون والفائزات نطالب بالمكافآت
> 
> معتصمووووووووووووووووون في ممرات مونتى
> 
> وهنعطل المرررررررررررررروووووووووووووووور


مش بنصرف اللى اخدناه
وبعدين عطلوة اهو حتى نرتاح من الزحمة
بس هتلاقونى فييييييييييييييييين ؟؟





> مساء الخير 
> ما بلاش اعتصامات ,, مصر كلها اعتصامات دلوقتى  
> بس ممكن نروح بورسعيد:ونعتصم هناك أدام بيت بنت شهريار :*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
> 
> تحياتى للجميع ..


تنوروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا
وانا هقول غاررررررررررررررررررررررررة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانزل اعتصم معاكوا 
وادور عليا  :: 




> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لو روحنا إعتصمنا عند بيتها
> 
> لازم ناخد أكلنا معانا
> 
> أصلها حتعتصم عن القيام بواجب الضيافه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


اخصصصصصصصصصصصص
مكنش العشم يا مسيو وجدى
طيب بس تعالوا
وابقوا قالونى لو لقيتوا شوية ميا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلى الاعتصام ينفعك بقى  ::p: 




> مساء الخير 
> أحنا ممكن نعتصم ادام مطبخها  وساعتها هنضمن الأكل والشرب 
> وهى ممكن لو عايزة تشارك وتعتصم معانا ,, 
> تعتصم جوه اوضتها وساعتها هنمنع عنها اى مساعدات خارجية من المطبخ *.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
> تحياتى للجميع ..


ان ان ان
سوما جابت من الاخر
شكلى انا اللى هجووووووووووووع
طيب ممكن اعتصم معاكم فى المطبخ ياسمسم؟؟؟

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
*


> انا جيت انا جيت انا جيت انا جيت
> وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووونى


 حمدلله على سلامتك يا بيرو .. :f2: 
شفت الدفتر نور أزاى لما سجلتى فيه  :hey: 



> مساء الفل والورد والياسمين 
> على مشرفتنا الغالية سمسمة
> نورتى الدفتر والقاعة والقاعات المجاورة
> يالا ادفعى المتأخر من المرتبات بقى
> مش انتى المشرفة هنا 
> 
> من حفر حفرة لبنت ابوهاااااااااااااا 
> تزقه فيها 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


  :3:  حفرة ايه تانى,,,,,, كفاية الحفر اللى وقعت فيها زماااااااااان  :: 
ولعلمك محدش هيقبض مرتبات غير صاحبة الدفتر الست المديرة بنت شهريار :l2: 
وانا هنا وظيفتى انى بقبض وبس زى زيى بقية الموظفين اللى بيمضوا :Lookaround2: 




> ايوووووووووووووون
> منا افتكرت ان فيه عيد الام
> وجيت علشان اخد الهداياااااااااااااا 
> ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالادى حبايبى 
> فين الهدايا


هدايااااااااااااااااا ا ايه ,, ::sh::  بنت شهريار صحيح ,, ناقص تنادى السياف :: 
يا بنتى ده اسمه عيد الام ,, مش عيد بنت أبوهاااااااااااا  :Shutup2: 



> ان ان ان
> سوما جابت من الاخر
> شكلى انا اللى هجووووووووووووع
> طيب ممكن اعتصم معاكم فى المطبخ ياسمسم؟؟؟


لاءءءءءءءءءءء انتى بالذات ممنوعة من الأعتصام فى المطبخ .. :Angry: 
خليكى جعانة فى أوضتك يمكن تحولى المرتب لرقم حساب البنك ::cop:: 
.. :f2:  منورة الدفتر يا بيرو.......وحمدلله على سلامتك .. :f2: 
*.. تسجيل حضور.. سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرررررررررررررررررررررت
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير  :f2: 
*يارب يكون أهل الدفتر بخير ..*
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الورد والفل والياسمين

حضررررررررررررررررررررت  :2:

----------


## rosey19

وحشتوووووووووووووووووووووووووونى

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير والعبير  :f2: 
*حمدلله على السلامة يا روزى ..*
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
تحياتى للجميع .. :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الفل ياسمسم

روووووووووزى .. انتى كمان وحشتينا جدااا



حضررررررررررررررررت
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير والعبير  :f2: 
*منورة يا بيرو ,, يارب تكوني دايما بخير..*
*وعلى فكرة النهاردة 30 منه  ولسه القبض مش نزل فى الفيزا كارت*  ::mm:: *.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*
*تحياتى للجميع* .. :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

تم القبض على الفيزا كانت لانها مايشة من غير ماتحط حزام الامان
والله كان بودى انزل المرتبات
بس حكم القوى بقى  :: 

الشهر الجاى ان شااااااااااااء الله
تكون الفيزا كات خلصت الاحكام اللى عليها 


جووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررررررررننج
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*



> تم القبض على الفيزا كانت لانها مايشة من غير ماتحط حزام الامان
> والله كان بودى انزل المرتبات
> بس حكم القوى بقى 
> 
> الشهر الجاى ان شااااااااااااء الله
> تكون الفيزا كات خلصت الاحكام اللى عليها 
> 
> 
> جووووووووووووود موررررررررررررررررررررررننج


وكمان ليكِ نفس تصبحى علينا  ::mm::  بس ما الفيزا اتقبض عليها  :gp: 
طيب ما تعملى معروف وتخرجيها بكفالة وضمان باى حاجة لغاية ما نقبض بس وابقى سلمي نفسك حتى بعدها  ::p: 
منورة يا بيرو بس هتنورى اكتر بالمرتبات  :: 
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

خلاص ياسمسم بما إن مبقاش فى الدفتر غير انا وانتى
يالا نقبض



ودا المتأخر 
انتى زلعتن وانا زلعتين  :: 


صباح المرتبات
جمعة مباركة حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
 :hey:  اخيرااااااااااااااااااااا زلعتين ليا  :hey: 
تعيشى ليا يا بيرو يا أجمد رئيسة عصابة :3:  حلو اوى كده استمرى كده بقا كل شهر .. :;): 
جمعة مباركة ليكي يا عبير   :2: ويارب يسعد أيامك دايماً ., :f2: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## rosey19

يا مساء الورد عليكم يا احلى اصدقاء

  انا  جييييييييييييييييت  

  وحشتونى وحشتونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
منورة يا روزى ,,, :f: ,,, ويارب يكون الجميع بخير .. :M (32): 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## خلودا

*بنت شهريار

سجلي حضوري ......ومتئولوش اني محضرتششششش    

ربنا يوفئك .....

خلودا*

----------


## lakkaf

*السلام عليكم  
تحياتى للجميع*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازييكم جميعا  

انا النهارده حظى حلو قوى  جاى يوم الجمعة  

لقيت المرتبات بتتوزع  


يا نهاااااار اتبيض  

تحياتى لك يا سوما   انت وعبير 

كل سنه وانتم بخير

----------


## rosey19

منورين يا أهل الدفتر

  حضووووووووووووووووووووووور





















انصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف


  بااااااااااااااااااااى

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
منورين يا أبناء مصر ,, ويارب يكون الجميع بخير .. :f: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياهلا ومرحبا بالجميع

ن
و
ر
ت
و
ن
اااااااااااااااااااا


حضرررررررررررررررت
 :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

> خلاص ياسمسم بما إن مبقاش فى الدفتر غير انا وانتى
> 
> يالا نقبض
>  
> 
> ودا المتأخر 
> انتى زلعتن وانا زلعتين 
>  
> صباح المرتبات
> جمعة مباركة حبيبتى


 





*طيب ممكن يا بيرو*
*أكتب الفترة اللي فاتت*
*إجازة اعتيادي*
*وآخد واحدة معاكم*
 ::(: 








.

----------


## العسل المر

*إحم إحم 


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *طيب ممكن يا بيرو*
> *أكتب الفترة اللي فاتت*
> *إجازة اعتيادي*
> *وآخد واحدة معاكم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اممممممممممممم
طيب تقدمى طلب عليه ورقة دمغة
وممكن نوافق ونبعتلك فرع من الشجرة يا دودو  :: 

نورتى الدفتر
وحشتينى
 :f2: 




> *إحم إحم 
> 
> 
> *


 دستوووووووور

اتفضضضضضضضضضضضل  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
نورت بيتك يا بنت شهريار ,, :Baby: 
 ويارب يكون الجميع بخير .. :f: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

البيت والدفتر منور بيكى حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
 يارب يكون الجميع بخير .. :f: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخيرات
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير .. :2: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عايزين يعنى أقول إنى حاضر؟


حاضر

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
أن شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير .. :2: 
وبهنى كل أبناء مصر الأهلوية ,,,,,,, مبروك  ::no1:: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بريف هااارت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بريف هارت حاضر

وأشتاق كثيرا لكل الأقلام المبدعه في أبناء مصر

سيد جعيتم

جيهان محمد علي

اليمامه

سامح عطيه

العسل المر

عاصم ابو ندي

طائر الشرق

اسكندراني

عصام كابو

والجميع وأعتذر لو نسيت أحد الأقلام كثيره جدا هنا

أعلم أنها ظروف الأمتحانات ولكن هذا لايمنع المرور

وألقاء التحيه مع أطيب تمنياتي للجميع بالصحه والسعاده

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
جمعة مباركة للجميع .. :f: 
وفعلاً مشتاقين لكل أبناء مصر المبدعين ,,, :Smart: ,,,والغايبين .. :f2: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

وحشتونى جدا
 :f2: 

حضرت
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
وحشتينا يا بيرو ..... :l:  ,وحشنا المرتب يا بنت شهريار  ::mm:: 
 .. :f2: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تم بفضل الله تعالى وكرمه علينا اعلان نجم القاعة العامة لشهر مايو أخونا الحبيب وجدى محمود 

مع اعلان بسجل نجوم القاعة العامة من البداية وحتى الآن 

وجزاكم الله خيرا وعقبال الشهر القادم ان شاء الله ان كان فى العمر بقية 






****************



..[/B]

[/COLOR]

----------


## معزوز عامر

احلى واجمل مساء الكم من فلسطين

----------


## nariman

*حضور ..*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
يا أهلا بكل أهل فلسطين ,, :f: ,, وبكل الناس الغايبين الغاليين .. ::h:: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## the_chemist

*لسه بيرو بتقول حضرت وتجرى

خلعون بسرعة يابيرو

خايفة تعزمينا ولا ايه

أكلت علينا الجوايز وقلنا باشي

كمان المرتبات

ليك يوم ياللى في بالى*

----------


## نسمة أمل

السلام عليكم : نسمة من سوريا في مكان لألي بينكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وو لا انتوا ما بتقبلوا حدا  من غير المصريين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
حمدلله  على سلامتك ابو امينة .. :M (32): 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم : نسمة من سوريا في مكان لألي بينكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وو لا انتوا ما بتقبلوا حدا  من غير المصريين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ياهلا ومليون غلا بالشام وأهل الشام

أنت تعرفين حب المصريين لكل الناس

المهم الإحترام المتبادل هذا كل ما نطلبه من الآخرين

وأتوسم فيك خيراً

تحياتى لأهل سوريا الكرام

----------


## the_chemist

> *مساء الخير ..*
> حمدلله  على سلامتك ابو امينة ..
> *.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*



يا مليون مرحب بسوما

هو الدفتر لسه فاضى برضوا

وطبعاً كل ده بسبب بنت أبوها

ألا هى لسه بتبنى قصر الترعة البحرية بفلوسنا برضوا

فين المرتبات والحوافز والمكافآت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*حمدالله على سلامتك يا أبو أمنية
وحشتنا جدا جدا
وإن شاء الله نلتقى دائما على الخير*
 :f:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
ان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير .. :f: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## the_chemist

> *حمدالله على سلامتك يا أبو أمنية
> وحشتنا جدا جدا
> وإن شاء الله نلتقى دائما على الخير*


كيفك أبو لبنى

الحمد لله دائما وأبدا

تحياتى

----------


## the_chemist

> *حمدالله على سلامتك يا أبو أمنية
> وحشتنا جدا جدا
> وإن شاء الله نلتقى دائما على الخير*


كيفك أبو لبنى

الحمد لله دائما وأبدا

تحياتى

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
بيرو ,,,,,, استعدى نص الشهر عدى .. ::mm:: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## عبدالحى

انا دخلت امس باسم عماد اسكندريه  وعندما حاولت الدخول لم استطيع مش عارف ليه 
اتمنى اكون صديق واخ لكل الاعضاء

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
بنت شهريار ,,,, أعضاء ابناء مصر ..

*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## إبراهيم علام

*أنا جيييييييييييييييييييييييييت
إلراهيم علام
العمليه مش مستحمله خصم
اللي فينا مكفينا*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
منور يا أ. إبراهيم ,, ومش تقلق حضرتك معافي من الخصومااااااااااااااات , :y: ,
 بس تظهر بنت شهريار واحنا نخصم ليها القديم والجديد :Wacko: 
وان شاء الله يكون الجميع بخير .. :f: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## ronaldo

مساء الخير علي كل اعضاء المنتدي ويارب يكون كله بخير


Good evening to all members of the Forum and Lord be all fine

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*

أن شاء الله يكون جميع أبناء مصر بخير وسعادة .. ::h:: *.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## Lavender

*انا احتارت اول لما سجلت و قولت لنفسي* 
*طيب انا سجلت المفروض اعمل ايه بقى بعد كدا يعني* 
*ابدأ منين* 
*و لا اروح فين* 
*الواحد حاسس انه تايه الصراحة* 
*الموضوع ده للاعضاء عامة - يدخلوا يسجلوا حضور و مافيش إنصراف واضح هههههه* 

*بس انتم محتاجين موضوع ياخد بأيد الاعضاء الجداد خاصة* 
*علشان التوهة اللي الواحد فيها دي* 

*شكرا بنت شهريار*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*



> *انا احتارت اول لما سجلت و قولت لنفسي* 
> *طيب انا سجلت المفروض اعمل ايه بقى بعد كدا يعني* 
> *ابدأ منين* 
> *و لا اروح فين* 
> *الواحد حاسس انه تايه الصراحة* 
> *الموضوع ده للاعضاء عامة - يدخلوا يسجلوا حضور و مافيش إنصراف واضح هههههه*


برحب بيكى معانا ,,, :Play Ball: ,, وده اول توقيع حضور فى الدفتر ,,,,, سجلى يا بنت شهريار  :1: 

وان شاء الله معانا تقضى اطيب واسعد الأوقات ومش تحسى بالتوهان تانى , :Console: ,,, كلنا هنا أسرة واحدة  :Hug2: 
فى انتظار مشاركاتك وتواصلك الطيب والجميل , :f2: , وتوقيعك ف دفتر الحضور يومياً ,, :Play Ball: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
يالا ياجماعة على الخزنة
علشان نشوف الخصومات اللى هتتخصم  :: 

طبعا هتقولوا يااااااااااريتها ما جت 


حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

ابووووووووووووووو امنية
الف حمدلله على السلامة
نورت بيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك من تانى
حد يشوف لنا ابو امنية كان فين وسبب الغياب ايه
وهيتخصم منه أد إإإإإإإإإإإإإإيه

 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

رجعاااااااااااااااااااالكم ان شاء الله
بس إدعووووووووووووووووووووولى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حمدلله عالسلامه يا هانم
تسجيل حضور
 :36 1 32:

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله يسلمك يا اوختشى
فين باقى الفريق القومى
بسرعة خليه يحضر  ::mm::

----------


## بنت شهريار

_

لقد أتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

_

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
يا هلا بالريسة بيرو ,, :36 9 3: ,,, منورة دفترك ..
النهادرة أول الشهر ,,, فين الدولارات يا بنت شهرياااااااار ؟؟؟ :36 3 6: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## nariman

*
حضور .. وكل عام وانتم بخير


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
فين الفانوس بتاعى ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حضوووووووور من بورسعيد
 :36 1 74:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حضوووووووور من بورسعيد


حمدلله على السلامة ياقمررررررررررررررررر
روحتى البحر  :36 7 25: ؟؟



حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت  :36 21 5:

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: يارب يكون الجميع بخير وكل رمضان واحنا مجتمعين بكل خير وعافية وسعادة .. :36 3 11: 



> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> فين الفانوس بتاعى ؟؟


بيرو ,,, :36 7 27: ,,,, انتى عارفة لا يمكن أرفضلك طلب ,,
كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى وفانوسك أهوا ,, :36 1 73: 

 ::  معلش بقاااااااااا اصل بنت شهريار مش نزلت القبض ومش معايا فلوس .. ::(: 

*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

هاتو الدفاتر واكتبوا يا اهل البلد


كل عام وانتم بخير 


رمضان كريم

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: فين أهل الدفتر ؟؟؟؟؟ فينك يا بيرو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :36 7 6: 
كل وسنة والجميع بصحة وعافية وسعادية وأيام مباركة للجميع بأذن الله ... :11 6 204: 
هاااااااااا هتصوموا ولا زى كل سنة ؟؟؟  :7 2 208: 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## محمد نديم

إلى عموم بر مصر وأبنائه ، وإلى دولة الحرافيش الفتية ، وإلى كل رجال الأمن بالمنتدى والسيد  الكبير وأعضاء مجلسي الشغب والحلوين آه والوحشين معندناش منهم طبعا وإلى جميع الأصدكاء كبيرهم وصغيرهم ، قديمهم وجديدهم ، وإلى كل من لا يسأل عنا أو سال عنا ومالقاناش ، أو لقانا وما سالشي عننا ، أو سأل واحنا طنشناه ، أو طنشنا وما سالشي رغم إننا سألنا عنه ، وإلى الحاضر الغائب ، والغائب اللي لسة مجاش واللي  مش حييجي أصلا ، واللي جه وإحنا غايبين واللي غاب وإحنا جايين ، واللي جه وإحنا موجودين ، واللي موجود وإحنا اللي مش موجودين ، والجعان والشبعان والصاحي واللي نايم على صرصور ودنو ، وإلى كل اصحاب المعالي والسعادة والسمو ، وأصحاب العربيات الشيك ، وراكبي الحمير والبغال ، والجمال ، واللي بيحب النبي ، واللي بيزق ، واللي راكب جوا الأتوبيس وإحنا بنزق وعامل نايم ، واللي نايم وبيحلم ، واللي بيحلم من غير ما ينام ، واللي بينام من غير ما يحلم ، واللي بينام وهو واقف ، أو ف الشغل ، والمزوغين م الشغل، واللي يشوفك يدور وشو
وإلى اللي ف بالي اللي استلف (ت) مني 3 جنيه من خمس سنين وما جابهمشي ،أو ما جابتهمشي ، وإلى كل حلاقين المنتأة ، والترزية والمفصلاتية ، يعني اللي بيعملوا مفصلات البيبان ، واللي المستخبي واللي بيبان ، وبياعين اللبان ، والفول والطعمجية ، وبياعين الترمس ، والزملاء المكوجية ، وبياعين العرق سوسس ، والناس السوس ، وبياعين الفسيخ ، واللحمة ( يااااه فين من زماااان ) ، وإلى صديقي العزيز اللي ساكن حدانا ف البلد وحالف وراسو وألف بردعة إنه ما ينزل مصر  ( حماري العزيز ) .
وإلى أعضاء المنتدى وعضواته ، وأعداء المنتدى برضو ( نكسب فيهم ( ثواب) ( بالمصراوي : سواب).

كل سنة وهم تيبين جدن جدن . 
ومعلشي جايز خرفت بس دي آخر طريقة في كتابة التهاني باختصار.
واللي مش عاجبو يشرب م الزير ، وإذا معندهمش زير ، يروح للسيد ألوزير يقول له  :ألو  حيلاقي   زير علطول .

رمضان كريم ، وبلاش حركات شرب الميا وتعمل لي أو تعمليلي فيها ناسية ، وربنا غفور رحيم ، وكل شوية يطس وشو بشوية ميا قال إيه حران ، واهو كلو فايدة شوية مضمضة ما تضرش ، وبلاش سهر قدام المسلسلات ، والنت والفيس بوك وما بوكش ،واليوتيوب وما تيوبشي ،وربنا ع المفتري.
أنا شايل هم العطش بس ... إنما الجوع  متعود عليه.
عندكوش نصيحة إزاي معطشي في رمضان؟ بالنهار طبعا ، لأني بالليل قاعد جوا الزير شخصيا.


رمضان كريم أعانكم الله على حسن الاستفادة منه.
(طبعا أقصد رمضان مش الزير)
غفر الله لنا ولكم.

حأمر ( حلوة حأمر دي صح ؟ بدال سأمر )، لأني لو قلت  (حمر )، يمكن ما تتفهمشي
سوف أمر ( يللا خليها لغة فوسحة ) عليكم بعد العيد آخد الكحك ، والعيدية .
رمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان كريييييييييييييييييييييييييم.
حرفوش النعنوش.

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: أ. محمد نديم ,,
كل سنة وحضرتك إلى الله أقرب وأسعد ,, :f2: 
وكل سنة وجميع إبناء مصر بخير .. :36 3 19: 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## the_chemist

> عندكوش نصيحة إزاي معطشي في رمضان؟ بالنهار طبعا ، لأني بالليل قاعد جوا الزير شخصيا.
> 
> 
> رمضان كريم أعانكم الله على حسن الاستفادة منه.
> (طبعا أقصد رمضان مش الزير)
> غفر الله لنا ولكم.
> 
> حأمر ( حلوة حأمر دي صح ؟ بدال سأمر )، لأني لو قلت  (حمر )، يمكن ما تتفهمشي
> سوف أمر ( يللا خليها لغة فوسحة ) عليكم بعد العيد آخد الكحك ، والعيدية .
> ...


*ياريت ياريس تعمل حسابي في اللى هتلمه من كحك العيد

كل سنة وأنت مش عطشان

الجوع شئ طبيعى جداً في مملكتنا حرفوشيا الوطيا "قصدى العظمى"

ياللا سلااااااااام*

----------


## غادة جاد

*طبعاً أنا اترفدت من زماااااااااااااااان*
*طيب ممكن أدفع عشرة جنيه وأعمل إعادة قيد ؟؟؟*





*.*

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: غادة ,, مش تيجي الدفتر الا وانتى معاكى ولي امرك  :: 
بصى اعادة القيد دى بقا تطلبيها من الريسة بيرو  :36 1 23: 
بس هاتى ال10 جنية وانا همشى طلبك بسرعة عندها  :36 27 6: 
منورة يا ميس غادة .. :36 7 21: 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أين أنتى يا بنت شهرياااااااااااااااااار

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: عودى يا بيرو  ::  
مش عايزين فانوس خلاص  :36 19 3:  المهم دلوقت السحور وطبق الفول :15 8 215: 
وكل رمضان وانتى طيبة .. :36 1 41: 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## اليمامة

صباح شريف...

----------


## the_chemist

والله ياندى الياسمين أسعدتينا بفيروز

صباحك فل

وللكل صباح الياسمين

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: مساء الندى و الياسمين . :36 3 14: ..
مساء مبارك لجميع ابناء وبنات مصر  :f2: 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## اليمامة

> والله ياندى الياسمين أسعدتينا بفيروز
> 
> صباحك فل
> 
> وللكل صباح الياسمين


صباحك فل دايما يا أستاذى العزيز
حمدلله على سلامتك
سعداء برؤيتك
ودى كمان علشان تفضل منورنا..






ودى لوسام..حبيبتى

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا اسمى مش مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وب

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت

و
ح
ش
ت
و
ن
ى
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انا اسمى مش مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وب
> 
> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> و
> ح
> ش
> ت
> و
> ...


 
يا حلاوتك



لسه بدرى يا هانم


وليكى عين تقولى وحشتونى

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..
 يارب يكون الجميع بخير ..*



> ودى لوسام..حبيبتى


 تسلم ايدك واهدائك الجميل يا ندى , :l: ,
ربنا يخليكي يا أرق يمامة شفتها عيونى .. :f2: 



> انا اسمى مش مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وب
> 
> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> و
> ح
> ش
> ت
> و
> ...


وعايزة اسمك مكتوب ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ :3 8 14: 
بيرو ,,,,,,, كده اسمك مكتوب اهوا  :: 
نزلى القبض الاول وهتلاقى اسمك ف كل رد بالمنتدى  :36 19 2: جربى كده
منورانا يا ريسة ... :36 3 5: ...
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> يا حلاوتك
> 
> 
> 
> لسه بدرى يا هانم
> 
> 
> وليكى عين تقولى وحشتونى


دا عين وودان ومناخير ولسان  ::p: 


سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## الفارس أدهم

انا جيت



انا هو يا طنط عبير


انتي مبقتيش بتيجي عندنا ليه يا طنط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تلاقيكي خايفة لا مامي تاخد الهدية اللي جايباها لقرايبك زي المرة اللي فاتت  ::  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

> انا جيت
> 
> 
> 
> انا هو يا طنط عبير
> 
> 
> انتي مبقتيش بتيجي عندنا ليه يا طنط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص بقى يا ادهومة استر عليها
دا وشها كان جايب الوان والله كئنى كنت شيفاة وهى بتكلمنى فى التليفون
وبعدين ياعم هو انا هعملها تانى
المرة الجاية هاجى فاضية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس انت ابقى سيب شنطنا وموبايلاتنا فى حالة
وركز فى لاب توب ماما  :: 

نورررررررررررررررت الدفتر يا ادهم بيك

----------


## the_chemist

> انا اسمى مش مكتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وب
> 
> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> 
> و
> ح
> ش
> ت
> و
> ...


دى مش قصدها 

و

ح

ش

ت

و

ن

ى

دى قصدها وحشتنى

ا

لـ

هـ

د


ا


يـ

ا

بمناسبةعيدميلادها

عموما كل سنة وأنت طيبة يابنت أبوها

ودايما منورة في قصر الترعة البحرية

----------


## بنت شهريار

ابو امنية الغاااااااااااااااااااااااااالى
ازيك ياراجل ياطيب
حمدلله على السلامة نورت المنتدى 
اتمنى تكون بخير انت واسرتك الغالية
كل سنة وانت طيب 
رمضان كريم



فين فااااااااااااااااااااااانوسى ؟؟؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
بكوباية الشاى

----------


## the_chemist

> حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
> بكوباية الشاى


طيب هو فين الشاى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: وبدات ليالى العشر الأواخر من شهر رمضان الكريم ,,
أسأل الله تعالى ان يبلغنا وأياكم ليلة القدر ونكون من عتقاء الشهر الكريم باذن الله ..رمضان كريم .. :36 1 41: *تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> طيب هو فين الشاى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى


طبعا فى الكوباية ية ية يةية ية



مساء الفل
حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> طيب هو فين الشاى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى





> طبعا فى الكوباية ية ية يةية ية
> مساء الفل
> حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت


*البنت ما غلطتش يا كيميائي...

ثم هي قالت جاية بالكوباية الشاي... ما قالتش كان فيها إيه؟

هموماً... كل دا يهون... 

فين الكعك، والغريبة، والبيتي فور، والمنين، وبسكوت النشادر، والساليزون، والباتون ساليه؟

وكفاية كدا عشان الريجيم بقى... ماتحلفوش.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *البنت ما غلطتش يا كيميائي...
> 
> ثم هي قالت جاية بالكوباية الشاي... ما قالتش كان فيها إيه؟
> 
> هموماً... كل دا يهون... 
> 
> فين الكعك، والغريبة، والبيتي فور، والمنين، وبسكوت النشادر
> 
> وكفاية كدا عشان الريجيم بقى... ماتحلفوش.*



طيب لحدهنا وفهمنا وعارفين




> *الساليزون، والباتون ساليه؟
> 
> وكفاية كدا عشان الريجيم بقى... ماتحلفوش.*


طيب دول بييجوا من الصيدلية ولا من عند حلاق الصحة ولا العطار والسبع بنات

آآآآآآآآه

دا بقي بتاع الريجيم

عموما كل سنة والجميع طيب وفي خير حال

----------


## the_chemist

> طبعا فى الكوباية ية ية يةية ية
> 
> 
> 
> مساء الفل
> حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت


والله خايف ع الكوباية

ههههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وأنت طيبة يابنت أبوها

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: شهر رمضان أوشك على الرحيل ,,,,,,,,, اعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات
كل سنة والكل بخير وسلام وأمان وسعادة وعافية ,, ومع بعض دايما  :M (32): 
و
تقبل الله صالح اعمالكم ونواياكم.. :36 1 41: 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## ندى الايام

دايما اجى امضى اخر الليل
بس المهم جيت يا بيرو مش زيك مختفيه
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا سومة
وكل المنتدى بخير وبصحة

----------


## the_chemist

> دايما اجى امضى اخر الليل
> بس المهم جيت يا بيرو مش زيك مختفيه
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا سومة
> وكل المنتدى بخير وبصحة


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااه

كل سنة وأنت طيبة ياندى الأيام

ومتنسيش بمناسبة العيد السعيد تسلمى لي علي تيتة بنت أبوها

عدت والعود أحمد بإذن الله

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ندى الأيام ,, :M (32): 
ومنورانا دايما سؤاء الصبح او فى اخر الليل ,, المهم انك معنا :36 4 9: 
وعيد سعيد ومبارك لكل ابناء مصر ..
تقبل الله صالح اعمالكم ونواياكم.. :36 1 41: بيرو ,,  من غير سلام وكلام ,, :36 15 44: 
فين العيدية؟  :: 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## سوما

صباح و مساء الخير .. :f2: جمعة مباركة للجميع ,, :M (32): 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## the_chemist

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه

أكتوبر شهر الإنتصارات جاء

كل سنة ومصر عظيمة

*العاشر من رمضان 1393*

*السادس من أكتوبر 1973* 

يارب تفوق مصر وحكامها وشعبها وتفتكر

أنها مصر الإنتصارات

----------


## سوما

مساء الخير .. :f2: يارب يكون الجميع بخير ,, :36 33 8: 
*تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## the_chemist

عاش عاش اللى قال للرجال عدوا القناة

فعلاً مازال وسوف يظل 

يحيا في قلب كل مصري يعرف قيمة هذا البلد

محمد أنور السادات

قائداً رائعاً

----------


## سوما

> عاش عاش اللى قال للرجال عدوا القناة
> 
> فعلاً مازال وسوف يظل 
> 
> يحيا في قلب كل مصري يعرف قيمة هذا البلد
> 
> محمد أنور السادات
> 
> قائداً رائعاً


 رحمه الله وغفر له ,, فهو كان وسيظل البطل , :11 6 204: , بطل الحرب والسلام ..!!
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
وحشينى يا عبير , ::$: , يارب تكونى بخير  :f2: 
ويارب يكون الجميع بخير .. :M (32): 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

لقد اتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
ان ان ان

وحشتونى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
وحشيننا يا عبير ,:  :f2: 
ايوه كده تعالى وامضى عشان تنورى الدنيااااااااااااااا  :36 15 7: 
هاتى اللى عليكى بقاااااااااااااااااا ,, القديم والجديد  :36 2 33: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

عليا ؟؟ قديم وجديد ؟؟
طيب ثوانى هجيب بن من البرازيل واجى نتحاسب بالسحتووووووووووووووووووووووت


حضررررررررررررررررت ومااااااااااااااااااااااااشية

----------


## the_chemist

> عليا ؟؟ قديم وجديد ؟؟
> طيب ثوانى هجيب بن من البرازيل واجى نتحاسب بالسحتووووووووووووووووووووووت
> 
> 
> حضررررررررررررررررت ومااااااااااااااااااااااااشية


ايه نظام الخلعوووووون ده

بلاش هربان يا بنت أبوها

إثبت مكانك لأطخك بالنبلة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا مراحب

----------


## sltan el4ram

*السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته*
 
*يارب يكون الجميع بخير*


_(ما من عبد يقول في صباح كل يوم، ومساء كل ليلة بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع أسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم، ثلاث مرات، فلا يضره شى شيء)_

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
منورين يا أهل الدفتر ,,, :Wai:  وامضاء منورة الدنيا  :36 13 6: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> ايه نظام الخلعوووووون ده
> 
> بلاش هربان يا بنت أبوها
> 
> إثبت مكانك لأطخك بالنبلة


اثبببببببببببببببببببببببت
بلاش النبلة
كفاية جت فى مناخيرى الشهر اللى فات
ايه يعنى ليكم خمستاشر ستاشر شهر ورمضان وعيدين متأخرين
تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ
هى دى بردو روح التعاون

لا خلاص احنا بنتحاسب بالسحتوووووووووووووووووووووووت 
وكل واحد ياخد حقه
ثوانى اجيب الورقة والقلم والزلعة واجى نتحاسب  :: 


سالخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
يا هلا بريسة العصابة  :36 22 24:  منورة يا عبير ,,, :36 4 12: 
وشكلك هتقعدى 20 سنة لغاية ما تعرفى المتأخر عليكى كام  :36 2 39:  مش تتاخرى تانى بقا علينا :18 1 36: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## فخراوى

العمر لحظة خليها حلوة

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
يارب تكونوا بخير ,,,,  :36 15 4: 
وعبير مش تغيب اكتر من 20 سنة ,,عشان نقبض بقاااااااااااااا :36 33 2: 
و تصبحوا ع خير .. :36 1 64: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## the_chemist

_كل عام والجميع بخير

اللى جاب خروف يبعت

ياللا بلا تأخيييييييييير_

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*
يارب يكون الجميع بخير ,, :36 21 5: .
وعبير شكلها هربت بعد ما أكلت خروف العيد . :36 28 4: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

حد بينادى ؟؟



انا جييييييييييييييت

----------


## the_chemist

> حد بينادى ؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> انا جييييييييييييييت



ياهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

لسه فاكرة

طيب أناااااااااااااااام شوية لما ترد

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
يارب يكون الجميع بخير ,, :f: 
وحمد لله ع سلامتك يا عبير  :36 4 11: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## نوسة

نوســــــــــــــــــة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> نوســــــــــــــــــة


*اختى العزيزة 
نوسة 

ارق تحياتى لك داما 

منورة مكانك 

انتى فين من زمان 
نفتقد وجودك الطيب المميز 

لك منى دائما خالص تقديرى واحترامى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*ياناااااااااااااااس

ياهوووووووووووووووووو

يأعضائنا الجمال


إنتوا فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

وحشتونا كلكم*
*
أنا كمان وحشتنى وجين أشوفنى

هههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## سوما

*مساء الخير ..*
يارب يكون الجميع بخير ,, :f: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخى العزيز وجدى

حضرت فلم أجدك

فتركت لك ماسيج مع الأخ

رويتر*
*
وأدى دقنى لو عبرك*

----------


## nariman

تسجيل حضور وحنين واشتياق وحاجات تانية كتير

مساء الفل.

----------


## فخراوى

*كل عام و أصدقائى الأحباء بخير و سعادة*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*
Happy New Year ,, :xmas 1: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الدفتر فى الصفحة التانية
وقعتكم سودااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

لقد اتيت ان ان ان
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*[ان ان تش ,, :xmas 7: 
عبير وصلت ,,, يا مرحبا يا مرحباااااااااااا ,, :Wai: 
يا بنتى كويس انه ف الثانية  :xmas 16:  كل اللى بيمضوا كانوا ف التحرير من يوم 25 يناير :xmas 34: وبعدها اسقطنا النظام والامضاء كمان  :: 
*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## سوما

*صباح الخير ..*
يارب يكون الجميع بخير ... :f: 
فينكم يا أهل الدفتر ؟؟؟!!!
 :: 
ولا لازم تيجيئ سيرة القبض والفلوس عشان الناس تظهر وتسجل ... :X:  
تعالوا طب وألحقوا الفلوس دى قبل ما أصرفهم .. :: 


*.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## nariman

> *صباح الخير ..*
> يارب يكون الجميع بخير ...
> فينكم يا أهل الدفتر ؟؟؟!!!
> 
> ولا لازم تيجيئ سيرة القبض والفلوس عشان الناس تظهر وتسجل ... 
> تعالوا طب وألحقوا الفلوس دى قبل ما أصرفهم ..
> 
> 
> 
> *.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*


*ايه الزهد ده*
*كده تفرطي في تحويشة العمر*
 ::

----------


## سوما

> *ايه الزهد ده*
> *كده تفرطي في تحويشة العمر*


عشان تعرفى بس سخاء قلبي يا نيرمو  :: 
هو قلبي الطيب وايدى الجامدة اللى جاينى ورا يا بنتى  :: 
يلا ابقى تعالى كل يوم وهاديك زيهم ,,,,  :: 
تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..

----------


## كريم ومحب

السلام عليكم ، انا بسجل الحضور في اغلي منتدي

----------


## سوما

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
منور يا أ. كريم ومحب ,,, وان شاء الله تكون بخير . :f: .
ويوم جميل لكل أهل الدفتر .. :f2: ..
تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير .. :f2: فين التوقعات يا أهل الدفتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :: 
يومكم جميل بأذن الله .... :: 
تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير .. :f2: يارب يكون الجميع بخير ..  :: 
يوم جميل بأذن الله .... :: 
تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير .. :f2: يارب يكون الجميع بخير ..  :: 
أين أنتم يا أهل الدفتر ؟؟؟؟؟  :: 
محدش بيمضى ف الدفتر ليه ؟؟! ولا لازم بنت شهربار تيجئ بنفسها تنادى عليكم... :: 
تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

مش مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضي
و ما جيتش أساسا
و لا سجلت حضور 
 ::

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير .. :f2: Awseemi A9eel , منور وحمدلله على سلامتك  :f: 
ويارب يكون الجميع بخير ..  :: 
يومكم جميل بأذن الله .... :: 
تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..

----------


## سوما

> السلامه عليكم انا عضوه جديده في المنتدي اتمني اني اكون صديقه للكل 
> الاسم: موني 
> الوظيفه: تريدر في سوق الفوركس


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نورتى يا مونى ..
وان شاء الله تقضى وقت طيب ومفيد معنا واوعى تنسى تسجلى حضورك أول بأول . :: .
تحياتى .. ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااا


ح   ض   ر   ت
 ::

----------


## the_chemist

> انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> ح   ض   ر   ت


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

محضرتش لسه

فين المرتبات والمعاشات والزيادات

كده بنت أبوها لسه محضرتش

----------


## nariman

> انا هنااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> ح ض ر ت


*عبيييير .. انتي لسه هنا ولا بلغتي فرار* 
*بتوحشيني بس بقيت بقلق من طلعاتك المفاجاة دي زي الخفافيش*
*اثبتي بقى يا شيخة وهاتوا الفلوس اللي عليكوااااا*

 ::

----------


## the_chemist

> *عبيييير .. انتي لسه هنا ولا بلغتي فرار* 
> *بتوحشيني بس بقيت بقلق من طلعاتك المفاجاة دي زي الخفافيش*
> *اثبتي بقى يا شيخة وهاتوا الفلوس اللي عليكوااااا*



لالالالالالالالالالالالالا

المعاشات أولا يا ناريمان

وبلاش خناقات 

أنتم موظفين يعنى فيه بدلات ورشوات وخلافه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جمعة سعيدة للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## nariman

> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> المعاشات أولا يا ناريمان
> 
> وبلاش خناقات 
> 
> أنتم موظفين يعنى فيه بدلات ورشوات وخلافه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*ااااااه جينا للمطالب الفئوية* 
*التثبيت أولا للموظفين ده احنا شغالين بعقود مؤقتة والله* 

 ::

----------


## سوما

صباح الخير .. :: 
بنت شهريار ظهرت كالعادة  :: واختفت برضه كعادتها عند ذكر الفلوس ,, :: 
ويا جماعة بلاش المطالب الفئوية دى ,, دا احنا كلنا أبناء مصـــــــــــــر .. :: تسجيـــــــــــــــل الحضـــــــــــــــــور أولاً ..
 وتحيا مصــــــــــــر..  :: 
*.. تسجيل حضور .. سوما ..*

----------


## غادة جاد

*طبعاً أنا زماني اترفدت*



*بس راجعه وبقوه انتظروووووووووووووووووني*

 ::

----------


## the_chemist

> *طبعاً أنا زماني اترفدت*
> 
> 
> 
> *بس راجعه وبقوه انتظروووووووووووووووووني*



ايه يعنى يا ميس غادة

بعد طول غياب راجعة ترهبينا وتقولى راجعة بالقوة 

ياترى معاكى بونيات حديد ولا خرزانة

صباحك عسل وحمداً لله علي سلامة العودة

----------


## سوما

> *طبعاً أنا زماني اترفدت*
> 
> 
> 
> *بس راجعه وبقوه انتظروووووووووووووووووني*


اكيد ليكِ لفت نظر يا ميس غادة ,, واستدعاء ولى الأمر كمااااااااااااان  :: 
منورانا يا غادة ,, وبنت شهريار هى اللى تحكم ف غيابك المتكرر ده .. :: 
فى أنتظار قوة رجوعك ولنفتخر أكيد بتسجيلك معانا  :: 
*.. نسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..*

----------


## وجدى محمود

أهلاااااااا
أبو خالد
‏.
أهلا بيكم
‏.
كنت فين
إيه البنت الحشريه دي
عموما٠كنت في بيت والدي
وأديني جيت
وحشتوني جداااااااا

----------


## وجدى محمود

> *طبعاً أنا زماني اترفدت*
> 
> 
> 
> *بس راجعه وبقوه انتظروووووووووووووووووني*


‎

يامي يامي
أنا مرعوب ومخضوض
ال راجعه بقوه ال
جيه في مدفع يعني
ههههه

 ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*ناريمان
أبو أمنية
شهر زان بنت الملك خيزران
سوما
غادة
وجدى
وكل بتوع الخشب
من السبتية لحلوان

منورين والله
وشعبان كريم
يلا ورونا القوة
إنت وهيا 
وهوا*

----------


## سوما

صباح الخيـــــــــر  :f2: أ. وجدى ,, حكيم عيون ..... 
منورين الدفتر  ::  ويارب دايما مجتمعين على خير .. :: 
ويارب يوم جميل لكل أهل الدفتر وابناء مصــــــــــر .. :: 
.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..

----------


## the_chemist

بمناسبة رمضان والعيد 

وبكل المناسبات السعيدة

جئت اليوم

لأقول 

كل عام وأنتم في صحة وسعادة وراحة بال

وبأتمنى نعيش جميعاً في مكان جميل زى ده

----------


## antox

أسجل حضورى وامتنانى للمنتدى الحبيب أبناء مصر وأقدم تهنئة للمنتدى ولجميع الأعضاء بعيد الفطر المبارك

----------


## nariman

> بمناسبة رمضان والعيد 
> 
> وبكل المناسبات السعيدة 
> جئت اليوم 
> لأقول  
> كل عام وأنتم في صحة وسعادة وراحة بال 
> وبأتمنى نعيش جميعاً في مكان جميل زى ده


*ربنا يسعدك يا أبو أمنية .. عمرك أطول من عمري*
*كنت لسه بافكر في حاجة شبه كده*
*ده حلم جميل قوي*

*أنا نفسي أعيش في مكان زي ده يجمعني بناس بحبهم .. زي محمية طبيعية كده ألاقي فيها اللي برتاحله وبس*
*عارف المشكلة ان كل ما أفكر أجمعهم على اختلاف أماكنهم الحالية ألاقي الدنيا بتبعدهم اكثر*
*او يمكن أنا باطلب المستحيل.. والمفروض نفضل عايشين الفراق*
*مش عارفة ايه السر !!*

*بس الأكيد ان مش كل الأمنيات بتتحقق*
*ورغم يقين البعض منا بكده إلا اننا منقدرش نتوقف عن فعل التمني مهما كبر احساسنا بالإستحالة*


*معلش أنا يمكن سرحت مع الصورة شوية بس بجد لمستني في اللحظة دي*

*تسجيل حضور*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل سنة وإنت طيب يا أبو أمنية
مكان جميل جدا
إحجز لى جنبك 
----------
كل سنة وإنت طيبة يا ناريمان
وكل سنة وكل أبناء مصر طيبين
-------------------



> أسجل حضورى وامتنانى للمنتدى الحبيب أبناء مصر وأقدم تهنئة للمنتدى ولجميع الأعضاء بعيد الفطر المبارك


 كل سنة وإنت طيب يا antox
وإن شاء الله يكون العيد سعيد عليك وعلى العائلة

----------


## بعشق مصر

مساء الخيرات

اهوه انا محضر أول يوم يعني بعد شهر حستلم الرآآآآآآآآتب

كل الشكر على الطرح الرآآآآآآآآئع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء الخيرات
> 
> اهوه انا محضر أول يوم يعني بعد شهر حستلم الرآآآآآآآآتب
> 
> كل الشكر على الطرح الرآآآآآآآآئع


أهلا بك فى المنتدى
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

صباح الخيـــــــــر  :f2: أحنا ف ايام كلها بركة وخير ,, يارب يجمعنا دايما ع خير ويجقق أمنيات الجميع  :: 
عيد سعيد وأيام أسعد للجميع ياذن الله .. :: ويارب يوم جميل لكل أهل الدفتر وابناء مصــــــــــر .. :: 
.. تسجيل حضور ,, سوما ..

----------


## antox

كل سنة ومنتدى أبناء مصروالقائمين عليه وجميع الأعضاء بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك ونسأل الله أن يتقبل من حجاج بيت الله الحرام حجتهم ويرجعوا إلي بلادهم سالمين غانمين

----------


## the_chemist

كل سنة والجميع بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بكرة آخر يوم فى السنة
أسماء كثيرة نحبها ونعتز بها ضمها هذا المنتدى
يارب كل من غاب يعود
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر
.....

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موجود

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر
....

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## dr_myuosef



----------


## ابن البلد

بسجل حضوري

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسجل حضوري


هههههههههههه
عرف وعرف

----------


## نوورا

*انا جييييييييت
أزيكم وحشتونى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

حضووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## نوورا

*حضور وقمة النشاط لانى مزوغة من الشغل
هههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*صباح الخير لو تنفع ومساء النور لو تكفي ماكنت أدور على الأحلى وعلى الأنفع
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضور وتأمل لنجوم جديدة تتألق في سماء المنتدى . 
*

----------


## Kind Hand

والله زمان يا أحلى منتدى

وحشتوني

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> والله زمان يا أحلى منتدى
> 
> وحشتوني


وحشتنااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااا
إنت كنت فين يا راجل؟
إوعا تسيبنا تانى
 ::

----------


## اسكندرانى

> والله زمان يا أحلى منتدى
> 
> وحشتوني


*والله زماااااااااااااااااااااان يا احلى اعضاء 

انت فين يا من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

مكانك موجود دايما بين اخواتك 

متغيبش تانى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بخ  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بخ

----------


## نوورا

*

حضور وأنصراف*

----------


## loly_h

> بخ





> 


*إيه تسجيل الحضور المرعب ده*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *إيه تسجيل الحضور المرعب ده*


هههههههههههههه
أصله يا هالة كلمة بخ من سارة مش مقنعة 
فبأساعدها بإنى أجيب لها وجه مرعب 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## loly_h

> هههههههههههههه
> أصله يا هالة كلمة بخ من سارة مش مقنعة 
> فبأساعدها بإنى أجيب لها وجه مرعب


*
 

طيب الحمد لله

تسجيل حضور أمـــــــن بدون تخويف

مسائكم فرحان إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*مسائكم فرحان سعيد أبو السرور إن شاء الله*

----------


## اليمامة

التوقيع : ندى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

I'm here

----------


## اليمامة

> I'm here



Me too

----------


## loly_h

*I am also*

----------


## loly_h

*حضور ...*

----------


## loly_h

*ياسلام؟؟؟

الدفتر فاضى كدا ليه

ولا حد وقع حضور 

الظاهر هنرجع للخصومات تانى



حضور*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ياسلام؟؟؟
> 
> الدفتر فاضى كدا ليه
> 
> ولا حد وقع حضور 
> 
> الظاهر هنرجع للخصومات تانى
> 
> 
> ...


أنا آهو
بلاش خصومات يافندم
المرتب مش ناقص 
 ::

----------


## loly_h

> أنا آهو
> بلاش خصومات يافندم
> المرتب مش ناقص


*أوك ... المرة دى سماح

لكن المرة الجية نيفر 

لما نشوف الباقى *

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*اسمي فين
فين 
اسمي مش موجود
مش موجود
ليه بس ياابن البلد ليه بس 
(ثم نزل على ركبه)

الله يسامحك 

شكرا للمشهد اللي يقطع القلب ده  ممكن أوقع

الله هوا فين اسمي * ؟

----------


## nariman

دستور ..
قصدي حضور  :: 

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أوك ... المرة دى سماح
> 
> لكن المرة الجية نيفر 
> 
> *


 شاكرين فضلك يا أفندم
عايزين علاوة بقى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> دستور ..
> قصدي حضور


 لسه شوية ع الدستور
لسه بنخضع للإعلان الدستورى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اسمي فين
> فين 
> اسمي مش موجود
> مش موجود
> ليه بس ياابن البلد ليه بس 
> (ثم نزل على ركبه)
> 
> الله يسامحك 
> 
> ...


 المرة دى سماح
بعد كده الدفتر ح يتشال 8 بالدقيقة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## ابن البلد

> تصبحوا على خير


يعني على الروقان

والنبي خدني جنبك 
 :: 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يعني على الروقان
> 
> والنبي خدني جنبك


 :: 
...

----------


## الشحرورة

*

انا جيت مين هيوقع فى دفتر الحضور*

----------


## loly_h

*حضرت ولم أجدكـــم ...

هاله فاروق*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> انا جيت مين هيوقع فى دفتر الحضور*


 أنا
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *حضرت ولم أجدكـــم ...
> 
> هاله فاروق*


 الجملة دى كانت بتزعجنى جدا وأنا طالب يا هالة
وده لإن الشباب كانوا بيكتبوهالى على باب الشقة ويبوظوا الدهان
 ::

----------


## loly_h

> الجملة دى كانت بتزعجنى جدا وأنا طالب يا هالة
> وده لإن الشباب كانوا بيكتبوهالى على باب الشقة ويبوظوا الدهان


 :: 

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسجيل حضور

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*ياه أخيرا وصلت 
ازيكم 
القلم يابوحميد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ياه أخيرا وصلت 
> ازيكم 
> القلم يابوحميد*


حمدا لله على سلامتك
 ::

----------


## الشحرورة

> أنا


*
اخى أحمد ناصر

صباح الخير واهلا بك

وانا كمان جيت

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> اخى أحمد ناصر
> 
> صباح الخير واهلا بك
> 
> وانا كمان جيت
> 
> *


وأنا عمال أقول تغريد الطيور ده جه من فين
صباح الخير يا شحرورة
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*أنـــا جيت ياأحمد 
أمضى ولا مضيت لى ؟*

----------


## kethara

> *
> 
> انا جيت مين هيوقع فى دفتر الحضور*


*


صباح الخير يا شحرورتنا الغالية*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أنـــا جيت ياأحمد 
> أمضى ولا مضيت لى ؟*


 ما أخدتش بالى والله يا هالة
أمضى لك النهاردة يا أفندم
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

> ما أخدتش بالى والله يا هالة
> أمضى لك النهاردة يا أفندم


*أوك ..*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ملف مرفق 25177

----------


## أحمد ناصر

نسيت أمضى حضور
ف ح أمضى إنصراف
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## loly_h

*إفرحـــــوا ...

انـــــا حضرت*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *إفرحـــــوا ...
> 
> انـــــا حضرت*


 :: 
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*خلاص بطلوا تفرحوا أنا ماشي*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *خلاص بطلوا تفرحوا أنا ماشي*


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر للدفاع عن المتهم

----------


## loly_h

Cool%u00252BAlien%2BIllustration.png

حضرنا فى سلام ... والسلام

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> Cool%u00252BAlien%2BIllustration.png
> 
> حضرنا فى سلام ... والسلام


ياأهلا وسهلا بأهل المريخ إن ماشلتكمش الأرض نشيلكم في عطارد 
تشربوا حاجة نجيب ملوخية مثلا ::

----------


## loly_h

> ياأهلا وسهلا بأهل المريخ إن ماشلتكمش الأرض نشيلكم في عطارد 
> تشربوا حاجة نجيب ملوخية مثلا



ياريت قُلقاس دايت  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ملف مرفق 25195
> 
> حضرنا فى سلام ... والسلام








> ياأهلا وسهلا بأهل المريخ إن ماشلتكمش الأرض نشيلكم في عطارد
> تشربوا حاجة نجيب ملوخية مثلا





> ياريت قُلقاس دايت


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## loly_h

*أنـــا أمضى ...

إذا أنـــا موجود  

*

----------


## ana blanco

انا حاضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا ابلة انا موجودة  مرسسسسسسسسسس علي الفكرة جمياة اوي  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لقد اتيت  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لقد اتيت


وأنا أيضا
 ::

----------


## nariman

حضور  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا أهل الله ياللى هنا

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم 

انا عضو جديد في المنتدى هل ترحبو بي

وانا سعيد جداً بتعرف علي أعضاء المنتدي

وشكراً.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> انا عضو جديد في المنتدى هل ترحبو بي
> 
> وانا سعيد جداً بتعرف علي أعضاء المنتدي
> 
> وشكراً.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بك أخي العزيز حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا
نحن أسعد أخي الكريم بوجودك ونتمنى لك طيب المقام
مرحبا ألف

----------


## zizoYAzizo

حضور  :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> حضور


صباح النور يازيزو يابني هوا انتا هاتنزل كده بدون البرنيطة بتاعتك روح هاتها وتعال
استنى ابقى هات القلم معاك علشان نوقع حضور

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل عليكم جميعا

جمعة مباركة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء الفل عليكم جميعا
> 
> جمعة مباركة


مساء الفل يا أبوحميد عليك وعلى أبناء مصر
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> انا عضو جديد في المنتدى هل ترحبو بي
> 
> وانا سعيد جداً بتعرف علي أعضاء المنتدي
> 
> وشكراً.


 :: 
 :: 

يا ألف أهلا وسهلا 

نورت المنتدى 
وفي أنتظار مشاركاتك الجادة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> انا عضو جديد في المنتدى هل ترحبو بي
> 
> وانا سعيد جداً بتعرف علي أعضاء المنتدي
> 
> وشكراً.


أهلا بك يا أحمد فى المنتدى
حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا
مرحبا بك وبكل أهل البحرين 
 ::

----------


## loly_h

*جمعة مباركة 
ومساء جميل*  :: * للجميع
 حضرت ...
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لقد اتيت  ::

----------


## loly_h

*انا جيت 
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

عوافي

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم

أنا جيت

من البحرين 

http://تحميل الملفات

----------


## nariman

*موجودة 
*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:7ader:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا جيت
> 
> من البحرين 
> 
> http://تحميل الملفات


أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك فى المنتدى
ومرحبا بكل أهل البحرين 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

العواف

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ياهلا بالنشامى والنشميات

----------


## loly_h

انـــــا هنــــا 
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

:: 
أنااااااااااا جيت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كله يوسع
 ::

----------


## *صفا*

من هنا مروا جميعا ومن هنا مرت أنثى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

صباح الخير عليكم 
ازيك يا صفا نورتى المنتدى

----------


## الشاطر حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## *صفا*

"من هنا مروا جميعا"
عذرا.. وجب علي تكرارها لوضع علامات الاقتباس..

----------


## zizoYAzizo

صباحكم سكر ومساؤكم سكر ومنورين كلكم يا اعضاء ابناء مصر

----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح النور يازيزو
صباح النور ياابناء مصر

----------


## اليمامة

مساء الخير 

 :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

مساء النور ياأم آدم 
مساء النور ياأبناء مصر

----------


## somasoma

الله 
دفتر هنا كمان
ههههه
طب حد يمضيلى بقى
ازيكم جميعا

----------


## اليمامة

جمعة مباركة عليكم 

 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

مساء الورد لكل ابناء مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا هنا أهوو 

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:7ader:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ماشي ماشي

----------


## اسكندرانى

صباح الخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحاج عبد الموجود موجود؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الحاج عبد الموجود موجود؟


موجود نقولو مين ؟؟!!

----------


## nariman

تسجيل حضور واشتياق 
وأحلى ذكريات..

----------


## *صفا*

أتمنى
بودي
نفسي
ويا ريت ألقى وقت رايق أكتر أقضيه في المنتدى
مساء الخير جميعا

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أتمنى
> بودي
> نفسي
> ويا ريت ألقى وقت رايق أكتر أقضيه في المنتدى
> مساء الخير جميعا


مساء النور ياصفا 
ومساء مميز تشاركنا فيه نفس الدعاء

----------


## اليمامة

حاضرة ان شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> موجود نقولو مين ؟؟!!


قول له عايزين خمسة كيلو سمك وجمبرى
 ::

----------


## نوورا

*شوفتو جيت بسرعة ومستعجلة علشان اثبت حضورى
حصل ايه ؟؟؟؟

غدوووووونى
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الحج عبدالموجود وصى بعشرة كيلو سمك وجمبري لعشا الليلة بالهنا والشفا ليكم ووصى كمان بـ رنجاية لنورا بدل اللي اتسرقت منها.
ايدكم بقى على 50 جنيه تمن التوصيل .

----------


## nariman

حضور

----------


## nariman

> *شوفتو جيت بسرعة ومستعجلة علشان اثبت حضورى
> حصل ايه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> غدوووووونى
> *


الله يرحمه الفقيد الغالي
ليه الأخبار المفزعة دي يا نورا
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *شوفتو جيت بسرعة ومستعجلة علشان اثبت حضورى
> حصل ايه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> غدوووووونى
> *


يغدوكى ايه يابنتى بزمتك انتى يجيلك قلب تاكلى فرده الكاوتش دى  :: 
دى كانو بيشوها ولا بيعزبوها  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شوفتو جيت بسرعة ومستعجلة علشان اثبت حضورى
> حصل ايه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> غدوووووونى
> *


إفتحى علبة تونة يا نورا
أو يستحسن ما تدخليش المطبخ بعد كده
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحج عبدالموجود وصى بعشرة كيلو سمك وجمبري لعشا الليلة بالهنا والشفا ليكم ووصى كمان بـ رنجاية لنورا بدل اللي اتسرقت منها.
> ايدكم بقى على 50 جنيه تمن التوصيل .


50 إيه؟
طب الحاج عبد المعبود مفقود؟
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> 50 إيه؟
> طب الحاج عبد المعبود مفقود؟


مش عايز فلوس خلاص  :: 


عايز أمسي على الجميع 

 :G14:

----------


## loly_h

*انا موش جية النهاردة*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا أهل الله يا اللى هنا

----------


## اليمامة

حضرت ..ولم أجد أحدا 

فسلامى للجميع

----------


## nariman

حضور .. :36 11 10:

----------


## loly_h

*حضور .**.**. لوحدى 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *شوفتو جيت بسرعة ومستعجلة علشان اثبت حضورى
> حصل ايه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> غدوووووونى
> *


*

مشاء الله  عليك يا نوورا

هو انتى غرمانه حاجة 

ولا دافعه من جيبك حاجة 

اول الشهر حاخلى ابن البلد يخصم منك تمن الفراخ اللى اتحرقت دى 

وقال ايه شحرورة معينك مشرفة قاعة الاسرة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يستر 

بركاتك ياشحرورة 

والله علمتى  صح*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

العواف

----------


## نوورا

> الحج عبدالموجود وصى بعشرة كيلو سمك وجمبري لعشا الليلة بالهنا والشفا ليكم ووصى كمان بـ رنجاية لنورا بدل اللي اتسرقت منها.
> ايدكم بقى على 50 جنيه تمن التوصيل .


*نورا كرهت الرنجة ويومها خلاص
خليها جمبرى وسمك مشوى سنجارى
ههههههههه
شكرا يا شاطر حسن قلبك حونين*

----------


## نوورا

> الله يرحمه الفقيد الغالي
> ليه الأخبار المفزعة دي يا نورا


*
قصدك يا ناريمان الله يرحمهم كانوا جوز زى الفل
وأختك نورا صممت هى اللى تشويهم بطريقتها
وفقدتهم مع المنتدى ومسلسل كورى
وطبعا من الكسوف قعدت أكل فيهم للصبح
وقال ايه الله يسامحك يا نورا بزمتك فراخ عايزة تنتحر
أتحاسب أنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أحمد بيه ناصر مساء النور 

نورا المجبوسة السمك المشوي والجمبري وحش على الكسور اللي يمشي معاها الفول بس بدون لمون .. أجبلك

----------


## نوورا

> إفتحى علبة تونة يا نورا
> أو يستحسن ما تدخليش المطبخ بعد كده


*يا استاذ احمد 
أنت قلبك طيب يرضيك أرميهم كده مش هيصعبوا عليك دول غلابه
وواقعين فى عرضك تأكلهم وتدفع تمنهم بس
مش أكتر أنقذهم من الضيااااااااااع
ههههههههههههه
أكلتهم يا ناااااااااااس قشرت السواد لغاية ما وصلت للبياض
صدقونى حتى التونة رفضوا أعملها


*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> 
> مشاء الله  عليك يا نوورا
> 
> هو انتى غرمانه حاجة 
> 
> ولا دافعه من جيبك حاجة 
> 
> اول الشهر حاخلى ابن البلد يخصم منك تمن الفراخ اللى اتحرقت دى 
> ...


*
أستاذ أسكندرانى

هههههههههههههههه
عارفه هتخلص حقك من الشحرورة معايا كده بردة
ده انا مجبوسة جبسة فطست منها ايه يعنى جوز فراخ
كانوا كبار شوية كانوا عايزيين يتعدوا ايه يعنى
هأقولك اصل الفراخ دى متمردة من الفلول عايزة تخرب الثورة
خفت تنزل التحرير تضايق الثوار فقررت احراقها على العلن
ههههههههههههههه
ابقى بردة يتخصم من راتبى الا راتبى لالالالالالالالالالا
انا عايزة أجيب موبايل جديد مش ممكن ابدا يتخصم
الشحروة بعتت لوكالة ناسا وكل الوكالات العالمية والمحلية*

----------


## نوورا

> أحمد بيه ناصر مساء النور 
> 
> نورا المجبوسة السمك المشوي والجمبري وحش على الكسور اللي يمشي معاها الفول بس بدون لمون .. أجبلك


*
ههههههههههههه
ماشى فول فول المهم أتعدى انا باحبة بردة
الفووووووول صديقى بس من غير ليمون*

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*بأسجل حضوري في المنتدى....

مرحباً بالجميع ... أتمنى قضاء أوقات سعيدة و مفيدة بين صفحات و أقسام منتداكم ..



أرق التحيات ....*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *بأسجل حضوري في المنتدى....
> 
> مرحباً بالجميع ... أتمنى قضاء أوقات سعيدة و مفيدة بين صفحات و أقسام منتداكم ..
> 
> 
> 
> أرق التحيات ....*


أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك يا تامارا
المنتدى نور
يسعدنا ويشرفنا إنضمامك لصحبتنا الطيبة
ومرحبا بك فى أبناء مصر
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:7ader:

----------


## nariman

حضور 
 ::

----------


## نوورا

*حضوووووووووووور*

----------


## هشام بس

*أتمنى ان يكن تسجيلى بينكم ليس مجرد زيارة
وان يستقر بى الحال هنا
دمتم طيبين

*

----------


## loly_h

> *أتمنى ان يكن تسجيلى بينكم ليس مجرد زيارة
> وان يستقر بى الحال هنا
> دمتم طيبين
> 
> *



*
نورت المكان هشام
وإن شاء الله يطيب لك المقام 
*

----------


## nariman

> *أتمنى ان يكن تسجيلى بينكم ليس مجرد زيارة
> وان يستقر بى الحال هنا
> دمتم طيبين
> 
> *


ان شاء الله يا أستاذ هشام
منور الدفتر والمنتدى
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أتمنى ان يكن تسجيلى بينكم ليس مجرد زيارة
> وان يستقر بى الحال هنا
> دمتم طيبين
> 
> *


أهلا بك يا هشام
سعداء جدا بإنضمامك إلى أبناء مصر
وإن شاء الله تسعدنا بمشاركاتك وتواصلك
 ::

----------


## loly_h

*حضرت.**.**.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *حضرت.**.**.*


Me too
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

انا جيت  ::o:

----------


## اليمامة

اليمامة

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*مســـــاء الخــــير ..... للجميع .. 




**تحيتي ....
*

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*مســــاء الخـــــير .... للجميع ..





**تحيتي ....*

----------


## loly_h

*انــا هنـــا*

----------


## *صفا*

نصف حضور

----------


## ابن البلد

> نصف حضور


عقبال ما يكون حضور كامل صفا 
 ::

----------


## loly_h

*
متواجدة الى حين ميسرة .**.**.
*

----------


## الشحرورة

انا جيت اهو وحشتونى النت مطلع روحى

----------


## loly_h

*انا موش جية اسجل حضور
حاشا لله
انا جاية ابلغ إن
أحمد ناصر غايب




*

----------


## nariman

> *انا موش جية اسجل حضور
> حاشا لله
> انا جاية ابلغ إن
> أحمد ناصر غايب
> 
> 
> 
> *


وأنا اتضامن مع هذا البلاغ  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *انا موش جية اسجل حضور
> حاشا لله
> انا جاية ابلغ إن
> أحمد ناصر غايب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :: 
من حقى 30 يوم أجازة فى السنة
24 إعتيادى
و 6 عارضة
ده غير المرضى 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وأنا اتضامن مع هذا البلاغ


إنتوا كلكوا عليا والا إيه
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

البروست بتاعي ناقص حتة 
مازال مسلسل القر مستمرا :: 


حمدلله على السلامة ياناريمان 
ايه النور ده ياكبيرة ،هو انتي جبتي كام نجفة معاكي :: 

أبولبنى والله زمان انت شغلك في العباسية ولا ايه :: 

لولي بتسلم عليكم وبتقول لكم هانت عدت نص المدة وممكن تطلع :: 

أنا جاي ليه هنا ؟؟

----------


## نوورا

*انا جيت وسجلت حضور
أزيكم*

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*مســــاء الخير و السعــــــادة .... و دِي بصمة الدخول للمنتدى للتأكيد هههههه




**ليلة سعيدة للجميع ....

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *مســــاء الخير و السعــــــادة .... و دِي بصمة الدخول للمنتدى للتأكيد هههههه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **ليلة سعيدة للجميع ....
> 
> *


أهلا يا تامارا
مساء الخير

----------


## *صفا*

التن...بيهاااات : دائرة جوفاء حزينة..  وأنا حاضرة

----------


## *صفا*

التن...بيهاااات : دائرة جوفاء حزينة..  وأنا حاضرة  هذا إذا ظهرت المشاركة ... ف مشاركاتي صارت لاتظهر إلا تاني يوم أو لا تظهر أبدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> التن...بيهاااات : دائرة جوفاء حزينة..  وأنا حاضرة



فعلا هي أحيانا بتبقى كده ..

تسجيل حضور
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

تسجيل حضور

----------


## loly_h

*حضور
فى حد عنده إعتراض ؟**؟**؟

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *حضور
> فى حد عنده إعتراض ؟**؟**؟
> 
> *


 :: * طريقك أخضر يالولي... عدي
اللي بعده*

----------


## loly_h

> * طريقك أخضر يالولي... عدي
> اللي بعده*


 ::  :: 
 ::

----------


## TAMARA KALED

> أهلا يا تامارا
> مساء الخير


*أهلاً بك أ أحمد .... كيف الحال ؟..

تمنياتي بأُمسية سعيدة ..


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أهلاً بك أ أحمد .... كيف الحال ؟..
> 
> تمنياتي بأُمسية سعيدة ..
> 
> 
> *


مرحبا تامارا
مساء الفل
 :f2:

----------


## *صفا*

مساء الخير والبهجة   مساء الورد والدهشة   مساء الود والألفة   مساء الحب واللهفة

----------


## nariman

الحضور والورود .. للجميع

----------


## ابن البلد

مساء الفل صفا 
مساء الجمال نريمان

مساء الزهور عليكم جميعا


حضرين حضرين
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا مش جاى أمضى حضور
لكن جاى أمضى إنصراف
تصبحوا على 1000 خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*هى الناس راحت فين؟
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الناس دلوقتي يابوحميد بتتعشا عقبال عندي 
ماتعزمني على العشا ينوبك ثواب  ::

----------


## loly_h

> *هى الناس راحت فين؟
> *


*

حاضر يافندم* ...
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الناس دلوقتي يابوحميد بتتعشا عقبال عندي 
> ماتعزمني على العشا ينوبك ثواب


إتفضل يا باشا
تحصل لنا البركة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> حاضر يافندم* ...


متأخرة تلت ساعة ليه ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر
 :f2:

----------


## loly_h

> متأخرة تلت ساعة ليه ؟


*الموتوسيكل عطل*  ::

----------


## loly_h

*حضرنـــــا وصاحبة الموضوع غايبة
**بيرووووووو**
وحشتينــــــــى أوى

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

البرنجي وصل ياجماعة 
سلام مربع
أو شبه منحرف مش مشكلة  ::

----------


## nova_n

*اهلا  بالموجودين كلهم
وانا جيت أسجل حضور وسط الأمتحانات
أدعولى*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

للخلف در
أصلي أنا عقبال عندكم اتعشيت ولما بتعشا بحب أريح للصبح  :: 

بالتوفيق يانوفا في امتحاناتك وإن شاء الله تقدير كبير ياكبيرة

سلام مربع بقى علشان أنا ماشي  :Frown: 
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لقد اتيت  ::

----------


## nariman

> *اهلا  بالموجودين كلهم
> وانا جيت أسجل حضور وسط الأمتحانات
> أدعولى*


ربنا معاكي يا نوفا ...شدي حيلك
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الموتوسيكل عطل*


يا خبر
معقول؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر

----------


## اليمامة

حااااااضرة

----------


## nariman

حضور بطعم الغياب..

ازاي ماعرفش
 :: 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## الشحرورة

> تصبحوا على خير


*
معقولة كل ما اجى أسجل حضور
الاقيك بتقول تصبجوا على يا خير يا أحمد
طيب وأنت من أهل الخير
*

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## ابن البلد

حاضرين
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حضور ثم استئذان لمدة ساعتين 
ممكن  :Frown:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

هات حتة يازيزو  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الناس نايمة ولا إيه 
حضور  :;):

----------


## نوورا

*حضور وكنت غايبة امبارح عندى حفلة ختامية فى العمل
بس ادينى جيت*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حضور ثم استئذان لمدة ساعتين 
> ممكن


 :: 
إعمل حسابك إسمك إتشال من كشف الحوافز الشهر ده

----------


## فراشة

> إعمل حسابك إسمك إتشال من كشف الحوافز الشهر ده


الشهر دا بس؟  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الشهر دا بس؟


زى بعضه
نطبق عليه أقل العقوبات فى اللائحة أول مرة
وبعد كده العقوبات تصاعدية
وربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

:Frown: 
ماشي يابوحميد ياريس ياطيب 
ماشي يافراشة يابت عمي ياطيبة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ماشي يابوحميد ياريس ياطيب 
> ماشي يافراشة يابت عمي ياطيبة


 :: 
إنت بدأت معاها بفعل الخير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*فعلا شرا تعمل خصما تلقى

حضور لشوية قليلين وبعدها شوية كتييييييير غياب*

----------


## فراشة

> ماشي يابوحميد ياريس ياطيب 
> ماشي يافراشة يابت عمي ياطيبة



ههههه ايوه انت اللي بدأت معايا بفعل الخير
وعلى الباغي تدور الدوائر :36 2 44:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أنا  باغي  :Frown: 
وبتلف حواليا الدواير 
ماشي ماشي 
شاهد يابولبنى 

 :: 
مسائك ورد يافراشة

----------


## فراشة

لأ مش باغي ولا حاجة 
دا كفاية الصورة اللي حاطتها 
صعبت عليا
 :: 
مساءك ومساء كل ابناء مصر بعطر الياسمين

----------


## nova_n

*انا جيت أسجل حضور
بس أعذرونى اليومين دول
المــــــــذاكرة دبحتنى
وأدعولى

شكرا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ح
ا
ض
ر
.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *انا جيت أسجل حضور
> بس أعذرونى اليومين دول
> المــــــــذاكرة دبحتنى
> وأدعولى
> 
> شكرا*


إن شاء الله تنجحى بتفوق يا نوفا
ربنا ييسر لك كل صعب
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا نااااااااس
ناااااس
ااااس
ااس
اس
س
 ::

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

*الحمد لله انا معكم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الحمد لله انا معكم*


الحمد لله
بس بقالك كام يوم مختفية يا لفيف
يارب تكونى بخير
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قرار نهائي
خصم لكل الغايبين بعذر وبدون عذر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قرار نهائي
> خصم لكل الغايبين بعذر وبدون عذر


هههههههههههههه
تم تعيينك وزير للمالية
 :good:

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

*انا باسجل حضور معكم أخوتى*

----------


## ابن البلد

تسجيل حضور
اللهم إني أسأل علماً نافعاً، ورزقاً طيباً، وعملاً متقبَّلاً

يا مسهل 
 :f:

----------


## *صفا*

حتى الغايبين بعذر قوي ومقنع ؟؟!!!   :: 

مثل مشاكل في تسجيل الدخول مثلا يعني مثلا  ...  
المهم  عندي سؤال لا سؤالين :

هل هناك طريقة لتعديل المشاركات بعد عدة أيام ؟
ثم لماذا يقوم المنتدى من تلقاء نفسه بتغيير الهمزة على سطر إلى همزة على نبرة ؟؟

----------


## loly_h

*حضرت .**.**.
حيث الكل غائب أو متغيب*  :: 
*والكل مخصوم منه
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حمدالله ع السلامة يا هالة
كنت ناوى آخد النهاردة عارضة
بس قلت مش مشكلة بقى وممكن يتحسب لى أمر تكليف أو مأمورية
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

والله منورة يا هالة
وحشتينا ووحشتنا دعاباتك وورودك
حمد لله على السلامة

 :f2: 




























آه 
تسجيل حضور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## *صفا*

تسجيل حضور ...

وانتظار إجابة لأسئلتي في الصفحة السابقة ...

سلامي للجميع

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> حتى الغايبين بعذر قوي ومقنع ؟؟!!!  
> 
> مثل مشاكل في تسجيل الدخول مثلا يعني مثلا  ...  
> المهم  عندي سؤال لا سؤالين :
> 
> هل هناك طريقة لتعديل المشاركات بعد عدة أيام ؟
> ثم لماذا يقوم المنتدى من تلقاء نفسه بتغيير الهمزة على سطر إلى همزة على نبرة ؟؟


يسمح للعضو بتعديل المشاركات في فترة زمنية محددة بعدها لايستطيع
ويمكن لمشرف القاعة التعديل في أي وقت
أما الهمزة دي مش عارف بصراحة يعني قصدك المنتدى يصحح الأخطاء تلقائيا أظنه لايستطيع وإلا كان منعني من الدخول :: 


مساء النور ياصفا منورة المكان

----------


## نوورا

*أستاذة هالة منورة المنتدى 
حمدالله على السلامة وانا سجلت حضور اهو وحشتونا*

----------


## loly_h

> حمدالله ع السلامة يا هالة
> كنت ناوى آخد النهاردة عارضة
> بس قلت مش مشكلة بقى وممكن يتحسب لى أمر تكليف أو مأمورية


*
الله يسلمك* *أحمد**
حتى لو كنت أخدت اليوم عارضة
بردو كنت هطالب بالخصم
إياك حد يغيب بعد كدة
مساءك جميل .**.**.*
 :f:

----------


## loly_h

> والله منورة يا هالة
> وحشتينا ووحشتنا دعاباتك وورودك
> حمد لله على السلامة
> 
> 
> 
> آه 
> تسجيل حضور


*
ده نورك* *ندى**
والله وإنتى كمان وحشتينى جدا
ربنا يجمعنى بيكى دايما فى الخير يانونــا .**.**.


*

----------


## loly_h

> *أستاذة هالة منورة المنتدى 
> حمدالله على السلامة وانا سجلت حضور اهو وحشتونا*


*
ده إنتى النور كله** نورا**
الله يسلمك 
ومتشكرة يابيبتى كلك ذوق.**.**.
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> الله يسلمك* *أحمد**
> حتى لو كنت أخدت اليوم عارضة
> بردو كنت هطالب بالخصم
> إياك حد يغيب بعد كدة
> مساءك جميل .**.**.*


بقى كده؟
يعنى ده جزائى وأنا اللى حاربت كتير علشان لا يتم إرسال إنذار بالفصل على عنوانك؟
ماااااااااااااااااشى
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بقى كده؟
> يعنى ده جزائى وأنا اللى حاربت كتير علشان لا يتم إرسال إنذار بالفصل على عنوانك؟
> ماااااااااااااااااشى


ليه بس يالولي الراجل منعني كتير من كتابة الانذار وقطعه تلت مرات وآخر مرة قالي لولي في ماليزيا وهاتجيبلك مية زمزم وبعدها سكت
الظاهر لا في مية زمزم ولاسبحة حتى

افصلها ياابولبنى ::

----------


## loly_h

> بقى كده؟
> يعنى ده جزائى وأنا اللى حاربت كتير علشان لا يتم إرسال إنذار بالفصل على عنوانك؟
> ماااااااااااااااااشى


*
مهو* *حسن** فهمنى إنى لو طالبت بالخصم 
هينضاف المخصوم منك لمرتبه

خلاص يا**أحمد** سماح المرة دى
موش هسمع* *لحسن** تانى
والمرة دى نكتفى بإنذاره
لكن المرة اللى جية إستمارة 6
وعلى حسابى
*

----------


## loly_h

> ليه بس يالولي الراجل منعني كتير من كتابة الانذار وقطعه تلت مرات وآخر مرة قالي لولي في ماليزيا وهاتجيبلك مية زمزم وبعدها سكت
> الظاهر لا في مية زمزم ولاسبحة حتى
> 
> افصلها ياابولبنى


*
ياسلام
مية زمزم من ماليزيا !**!**!
ليه؟؟؟
هيا ماليزيا فيها جبل على؟
ماشى ماشى
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ليه بس يالولي الراجل منعني كتير من كتابة الانذار وقطعه تلت مرات وآخر مرة قالي لولي في ماليزيا وهاتجيبلك مية زمزم وبعدها سكت
> الظاهر لا في مية زمزم ولاسبحة حتى
> 
> افصلها ياابولبنى


معلش يا أبو على
قلبك أبيض
ما تنساش إن عندها تصميمات بتصرف عليهم
سماح النوبة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> مهو* *حسن** فهمنى إنى لو طالبت بالخصم 
> هينضاف المخصوم منك لمرتبه
> 
> خلاص يا**أحمد** سماح المرة دى
> موش هسمع* *لحسن** تانى
> والمرة دى نكتفى بإنذاره
> لكن المرة اللى جية إستمارة 6
> وعلى حسابى
> *


يا نهار أبيض
معقولة تصدقى كده على طول يا هالة
خلى بالك كل الأخبار اليومين دول مضروبة
وفيه حرب إعلامية شرسة
عموما خلاص المسامح كريم
وإنت والشاطر حسن براءة
يعنى جمال وعلاء ومساعدين العادلى براءة وإنتوا لأ؟
يحيا العدل
 ::(:

----------


## loly_h

> يا نهار أبيض
> معقولة تصدقى كده على طول يا هالة
> خلى بالك كل الأخبار اليومين دول مضروبة
> وفيه حرب إعلامية شرسة
> عموما خلاص المسامح كريم
> وإنت والشاطر حسن براءة
> يعنى جمال وعلاء ومساعدين العادلى براءة وإنتوا لأ؟
> يحيا العدل


*
يحيا العدل .**.**. ومنفذوه*
 ::(:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

لا لا يابوحميد أنا لاتقع عليا المسؤولية المباشرة لكنها وقعت على لولي لذلك أنا براءة ولولي بعد ماتشيلوها من الأنقاض احبسوها مؤبد
 ولا بلاش برضه لولي طيبة وبتعمل حاجات هايلة 
بس آخر مرة
ماشي

----------


## loly_h

> لا لا يابوحميد أنا لاتقع عليا المسؤولية المباشرة لكنها وقعت على لولي لذلك أنا براءة ولولي بعد ماتشيلوها من الأنقاض احبسوها مؤبد
>  ولا بلاش برضه لولي طيبة وبتعمل حاجات هايلة 
> بس آخر مرة
> ماشي


*
ماهو بعد ماالمسئولية ماوقعت عليا
هياخدونى بالعند فيك يا**حسن** فى طيارة خاصة
وهيودونى أتعالج فى أحسن مستشفى
أو يسفرونى برة أتعالج على حساب الدولة
وهسيبلك الأنقاض
على رأى مارى منيب
اهاهاهاااااااااااااى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

خلاص يا جماعة
إحنا نفض الإشتباك
يا نعمل إعلان دستورى مكمل
يا نعمل عمل لشفيق والمجلس العسكرى
يا نعمل صينية بطاطس فى الفرن

----------


## ابن البلد

> خلاص يا جماعة
> إحنا نفض الإشتباك
> يا نعمل إعلان دستورى مكمل
> يا نعمل عمل لشفيق والمجلس العسكرى
> يا نعمل صينية بطاطس فى الفرن


أنا موافق على صينية البطاطس 
 ::  :Eat:

----------


## loly_h

> خلاص يا جماعة
> إحنا نفض الإشتباك
> يا نعمل إعلان دستورى مكمل
> يا نعمل عمل لشفيق والمجلس العسكرى
> يا نعمل صينية بطاطس فى الفرن


*
It's* *O**k
بطاطس بطاطس
i l**i**ke it*

----------


## loly_h

*حضرت
بس الظاهر النور مقطوع
موش شايفة حد .**.**.
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا موافق على صينية البطاطس


آه والله يا أبوحميد
حتى البطاطس لذيذ ومغذى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *حضرت
> بس الظاهر النور مقطوع
> موش شايفة حد .**.**.
> *


أنا هنا من بدرى بس كنت بأدور على كبريت علشان أنور شمعة
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اقد اتيت 
حاملا معى هذه الاغنية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لقد أتيت برضه بس بإيدى فاضية
 ::

----------


## loly_h

> لقد أتيت برضه بس بإيدى فاضية


*
كنت إستغليت إن النور مقطوع
وموش شايفين حاجة
وقلت جايبلكم  3 كيلو سفندى
أصل انا جايبة موشوش
*

----------


## loly_h

*ياترى مين عامل فرار النهاردة؟**؟**؟*

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

*انا باسجل معكم يا ريت ما اكون أتاخرت*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ياترى مين عامل فرار النهاردة؟**؟**؟*


مين يا ترى؟
 :: 
أنا كنت عيان ومازلت





> *انا باسجل معكم يا ريت ما اكون أتاخرت*


متأخرة ساعة وأربع دقائق يا لفيف
المواعيد من الثامنة صباحا 
وحتى 

الثامنة من صباح اليوم التالى
 ::

----------


## loly_h

> مين يا ترى؟
> 
> أنا كنت عيان ومازلت


*
الف سلامة عليك* *أحمد** .**.**.
لابأس طهور إن شاء الله
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ايون ايون

حاضر حاضر حاضر*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> الف سلامة عليك* *أحمد** .**.**.
> لابأس طهور إن شاء الله
> *


الله يسلمك يا هالة
متشكر جدا

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حاااااااااااااااااضر

ألف سلامة عليك يابولبنى 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حاااااااااااااااااضر
> 
> ألف سلامة عليك يابولبنى


الله يسلمك يا أبو على
 ::

----------


## فراشة

> مين يا ترى؟
> 
> أنا كنت عيان ومازلت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> متأخرة ساعة وأربع دقائق يا لفيف
> المواعيد من الثامنة صباحا 
> ...


سلامتك أحمد ألف سلامه

دا أنا على نظام المواعيد دي هاخد رفد نهائي ::

----------


## loly_h

*حضرت* 
 ::

----------


## *صفا*

حقا ......  

فعلا .....

جدا .....


ولا أدري لماذا أحن إلى  "محمود درويش" !!





تسجيل حضور ..

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أنا حاضر بس مش هنا 
ويمكن هنا بس مش حاضر 
المهم يعني ربنا يسهل الحال
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

المهم أنك منورنا الشاطر حسن
 :f:  :f: 


منورين جميعا يارب ودائما مجتمعين على كل خير
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*موجودين ومبسوطين وعايزين الكل سعيد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنصراف
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## loly_h

*تصبحوا على خير .**.**.
*

----------


## loly_h

*تصبحوا على خير .**.**.
*

----------


## nova_n

*موجودة وصباح الخير للجميع
يارب يكون يوم خير*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## kethara

*أوقع بحضورى
بأن مهما غلبتنى الظروف
أجدنى أشتاق لهذا الحضور بينكم
حتى لا يهرب الدفء من مشاعرى
دمتم جميعا بألق وروعة التواجد

تحيتى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

:7ader:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر
.....

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أنا هنا 
وسعولي شوية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا هنا 
> وسعولي شوية


 :: 
 :Etfadal:

----------


## *صفا*

حضور

30-6-2012
11:50 م
التوقيع :  /:"-=+$%#@!ّ||\\


هههه خرابيش متل كل التواقيع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حضور
> 
> 30-6-2012
> 11:50 م
> التوقيع :  /:"-=+$%#@!ّ||\\
> 
> 
> هههه خرابيش متل كل التواقيع


 :: 

حضور مميز يا صفا

----------


## abeer mohamed

انا جديدة هنا ودى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى 
اناااااااااا موجودة 
عبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا جديدة هنا ودى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى 
> اناااااااااا موجودة 
> عبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


أهل وسهلا ومرحبا بك يا عبير
حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا
إن شاء الله يطيب لك المقام فى منتدى أبناء مصر
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا جديدة هنا ودى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى 
> اناااااااااا موجودة 
> عبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


 :: 
 :: 
 :: 

أهلا وسهلا بك عبير
أنت بين أهلك وناسك

وفي إنتظار مشاركاتك الجادة 

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:7ader:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

توقيع

----------


## منى شهاب

*لى العذر لأنى أحبكم ولم أنساكم
ولكم فى القلب ود وحضور 
حاضرة وكلى خجل*

----------


## TAMARA KALED

:: 


*.... تحيتي للجميع ...


.. 

 معلِش ماتفتكرونيش مجنونة .. دي الأيقونة إلي لقيتها ..




*

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*
طيب ممكن سؤال ... أنا عارفة إن دا مش مكانه .. لكن بجد ممكن حد يرشح لي 

مواضيع أتابعها هنا .. سبب قلة تواجدي أنني أشعر إن المنتدى غير واضح في عرض المواضيع 

و طريقة عرضها و أقسامها غير واضحة بالنسبة لي .. و مش عارفة إيه المواضيع إلي ممكن أبدأ في متابعتها 

أنا مش قصدي حاجة .. بجد عاوزة أتابع مواضيع و أشارك الأعضاء هنا لكن مش عارفة أبدأ منين ..

 يمكن خايفة أدخل حتة و أتوه معرفش أخرج تاني .. 

ياريت حد يساعد و يرشح لي مواضيع أو قسم يكون البداية للمشاركة ..

مع جزيل الشكر للتعاون ...*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> طيب ممكن سؤال ... أنا عارفة إن دا مش مكانه .. لكن بجد ممكن حد يرشح لي 
> 
> مواضيع أتابعها هنا .. سبب قلة تواجدي أنني أشعر إن المنتدى غير واضح في عرض المواضيع 
> 
> و طريقة عرضها و أقسامها غير واضحة بالنسبة لي .. و مش عارفة إيه المواضيع إلي ممكن أبدأ في متابعتها 
> 
> أنا مش قصدي حاجة .. بجد عاوزة أتابع مواضيع و أشارك الأعضاء هنا لكن مش عارفة أبدأ منين ..
> 
> ...


أهلا  تامارا
أرشح لك 
*حقوق المرأة ما بين المنح والمنع  لنوفا فى قاعة المناقشات**مصادر السعاده فى حياتك   				لندى الأيام فى القاعة العامة**مفاهيم إسلامية (متجدد)  لفراشة فى قاعة لقاءات فى حب الله*يجوا نهزر شوية ؟؟   فى قاعة فك التكشيرة

*قاعة الأسرة*  						فيها موضوعات جميلة عن الديكور والمطبخ

يعنى حتلاقى موضوعات كتيرة ومتنوعة فى كل القاعات
 :f2:

----------


## TAMARA KALED

*شُكراً للمساعدة أستاذ أحمد ناصر ..


و تاني تسجيل دخول ......


و إن شاء الله حــ أبدأ بجولة على المواضيع المُختارة ....



جمعة طيبة الأوقات .. عامرة بالطاعات و بذكر الله...

تحيتي...
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شُكراً للمساعدة أستاذ أحمد ناصر ..
> 
> 
> و تاني تسجيل دخول ......
> 
> 
> و إن شاء الله حــ أبدأ بجولة على المواضيع المُختارة ....
> 
> 
> ...


لا شكر على واجب يا تامارا
ومرحبا بك فى كل وقت
 :f2:

----------


## ROOS

*السلام عليكم وحرمة الله وبركاته 

كل عام وانتم بخير وفى رمضان متجمعين فى حب الله 

ذاكرين وبقراءة القران خاشعين ورمضان كريم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *السلام عليكم وحرمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير وفى رمضان متجمعين فى حب الله 
> 
> ذاكرين وبقراءة القران خاشعين ورمضان كريم*


أهلا يا روز
حمدالله على سلامتك بعد غيبة
كل سنة وإنت طيبة ورمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## ROOS

> أهلا يا روز
> حمدالله على سلامتك بعد غيبة
> كل سنة وإنت طيبة ورمضان كريم


*كل سنة وانت طيب احمد اشكرك على الاستقبال دمت بكل الخير دائما*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير

----------


## الشاطر حسن

وانت من أهل الخير
الله انت هتسيبني خدني معاك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وانت من أهل الخير
> الله انت هتسيبني خدني معاك


 :: 
صباح الفل
 ::

----------


## نوورا

*صباح الخير للجميع وفطار جميل قلت اصبح عليكم
واقولكم بالهنا والشفا

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

صباح النور يابولبنى 
صباح النور يانورا
صباح الخير ياأنا  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح النور يابولبنى 
> صباح النور يانورا
> صباح الخير ياأنا


صباح الفل يا إنت
 ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الخيراااااااااااااااااااااااات

حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الخيراااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت


حمدالله على السلامة يا عبير
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> صباح الخيراااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> حضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررت


بسمع هنا عنك كل خير يابنت شهريار وسعيد جدا بعودتك وأتمنى من الله أن يطيب لكِ المقام ويكون تواجدكِ أفضل مماكان ولو كان بالإمكان إلقاء التحية والسلام على المبجل شهريار 
( تحسي من السجع إني من الدولة الأموية  :: )

 :f2:

----------


## صدى الضمير

صدى الضمير

أنا موجودة

----------


## بنت شهريار

> حمدالله على السلامة يا عبير


الله 
الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك استاذ احمد
ليكم وحشه كبيرة اوي كلكمممم

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بسمع هنا عنك كل خير يابنت شهريار وسعيد جدا بعودتك وأتمنى من الله أن يطيب لكِ المقام ويكون تواجدكِ أفضل مماكان ولو كان بالإمكان إلقاء التحية والسلام على المبجل شهريار 
> ( تحسي من السجع إني من الدولة الأموية )


يارررررريتك جيت بدري شويه ياشاطر حسن
كنت هتلاقي هنا اموي وفارسي وتركي وهندي والف ليله وليله كمان
انا الاسعد برجوعي والله وربنا يستر من اللي سمعته ههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

امضاء حضوووووور

بنت شهرياررررررررر

----------


## ابن البلد

> امضاء حضوووووور
> 
> بنت شهرياررررررررر


مين فين أزاي 
أنا مش مصدق وداني ههههههههههههه 
أقصد عيوني 


ألف حمدلله على السلامة بنت شهريار 
 :: 

أخبارك أيه وأخبار الحياة أيه معاكي 

لك وحشه كبيرة والله 

أنا لسه على فكرة محتفظ بليالي ألف ليله وليله ههههههههههههه 

بس مش عارف أمته هنزلهم في المنتدى 

حمدلله على سلامة رجوعك وسعيد جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
أنك منورانا 
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

حمدالله على سلامتك يا بنت شهريار 
اخبارك ايه وازاى شهريار واخبار بنت بنت شهريار ايه  ::  
ليكى واحشه كبيرة  :f:

----------


## Arwa Hadeya

*أنا هنـــــــــــا ،، ولأول مرة كمان..
جديدة في المنتدى ♥*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أنا هنا ومزكوم زكام يهد الحيل . ممكن يكون كورونا أو الحاجات القديمة بقى بتاعت الطيور أو الزواحف  :: 
لذلك القلم اللي أوقع بيه احرقووووووووه  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا هنا ومزكوم زكام يهد الحيل . ممكن يكون كورونا أو الحاجات القديمة بقى بتاعت الطيور أو الزواحف 
> لذلك القلم اللي أوقع بيه احرقووووووووه


 :: 
سلامتك يا أبوعلى
ما تقلقش
إحنا عقمنا المنتدى كويس
الدار أمان
خد راحتك ع الآخر
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشاطر حسن

هوا الدفتر ماله كاشش كده طب الواحد بيحب ياخد راحته في التوقيع 
أوقع فين أنا  دلوقتي 

حضور

 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الدفتر أبيض ياجماعة ...فينكم

بس الناس تيجي وأنا أوريهم  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> الدفتر أبيض ياجماعة ...فينكم
> 
> بس الناس تيجي وأنا أوريهم


أنا حاضر أهوو يا مستر 
 ::$:   ::$:   ::$:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> أنا حاضر أهوو يا مستر


آخر مرة يابن البلد أنا بعتبرك زي ابني ومش عايز اسقطك السنادي.. اتفضل نام على كرسيك  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> آخر مرة يابن البلد أنا بعتبرك زي ابني ومش عايز اسقطك السنادي.. اتفضل نام على كرسيك


تصبح على خير يا مستر هههههههه
 ::o: 

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر..

----------


## ابن البلد

وأنا كمان حاضر
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:7ader:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللى يحضر العفريت يصرفه

----------


## ابن البلد

> اللى يحضر العفريت يصرفه


يا ساتر الستر يارب
 :: 
 :36 11 23:  :36 11 23:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا ساتر الستر يارب


ليه بس ما هى قمر أهى
شعر زى الحرير وضحكة زى السكر
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

النهاردة أجازة .

----------


## اسير الغروب

افندم مين بينده عليه

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> افندم مين بينده عليه


أنا اللي بنادي ياأسير 

ناموسيتك كحلي 

متأخر وغايب ليك كام يوم 
































































































































يبقى لازم نيجي ونسلم عليك

----------


## اسير الغروب

انا اسف ع التاخير غصب عنى كنت مريض جدا وكنت محجوز فى المستشفى

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> انا اسف ع التاخير غصب عنى كنت مريض جدا وكنت محجوز فى المستشفى


ألف سلام عليك ياغالي .
طهور إن شاء الله .

إن شاء الله تكون اتحسنت عن الأول . ندعو الله لك شفاءً لايغادر سقما .

 :f2:

----------


## اسير الغروب

الحمد لله ربنا يخليك يارب يا استاذ حسن

----------


## فراشة

> انا اسف ع التاخير غصب عنى كنت مريض جدا وكنت محجوز فى المستشفى


ألف سلامة ليك 
الحمد لله على سلامتك
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا اسف ع التاخير غصب عنى كنت مريض جدا وكنت محجوز فى المستشفى


لا بأس عليك يا أسير
حمدا لله على سلامتك
 :f2:

----------


## اسير الغروب

> ألف سلامة ليك 
> الحمد لله على سلامتك



جزاكم الله كل الخير واسأل الله لكم الخير والبركة فى العمر والرزق وان يحفظكم من اى مكروه

----------


## اسير الغروب

> لا بأس عليك يا أسير
> حمدا لله على سلامتك


اخى الحبيب الغالى استاذ احمد اشكركم وكم يعلم الله الحب الذى يحمله قلبى بين طياته لكم 

جزاكم الله عنى كل الخير 

اسال الله العلى القدير رب العرش العظيم ان يحفظكم من اى مكروه

----------


## ابوالحيلة

مساء الفل يا صديقى الجميل .....فينك وفين ايامك

----------


## فراشة

استاذنا ابو الحيلة
الحمد لله على سلاااااااامتك
والحمد لله انك بخير
فينك وايه الغيبة دي كلها
ربنا يبارك في صحتك وعمرك وعملك
نورت المنتدى
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء الفل يا صديقى الجميل .....فينك وفين ايامك


حمدا لله على سلامتك أ. أبو الحيلة
الحمد لله إنك بخير
وإن شاء الله نشوفك دائما فى أحسن حال
 ::

----------


## اسير الغروب

*السلام عليكم
حاضر اليوم الأحد الموافق 18/11/2012 يا افندم


ودى بصمتى اثبات حضورى   *_^ 
*
احلى وردة لأحلى اخوات :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *السلام عليكم
> حاضر اليوم الأحد الموافق 18/11/2012 يا افندم
> 
> 
> ودى بصمتى اثبات حضورى   *_^ 
> *
> احلى وردة لأحلى اخوات


ايه ده بصمتك شبه بصمتي سبحان الله بس يمكن الخط اللي على شمال الخط اللي في النص ..الأزرق ده.. مختلف علشان حاود يمين .
ابصملي ياأسير ::

----------


## اسير الغروب

> ايه ده بصمتك شبه بصمتي سبحان الله بس يمكن الخط اللي على شمال الخط اللي في النص ..الأزرق ده.. مختلف علشان حاود يمين .
> ابصملي ياأسير


ابصم لك ؟



هههههههههه طب هات ربع جنيه

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ابصم لك ؟
> 
> 
> 
> هههههههههه طب هات ربع جنيه


محدش هياخد باله الخط اليمين مش حاود قوي  :: 
مساؤك سكر ياغالي

----------


## اسير الغروب

*أفندم

**انا جيت 
معلش اتاخرت كنت باجيب ساندويتشات* ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

:Frown: >>أين أنتم أبناء مصر<< :Frown:

----------


## نوورا

*صباح الخير عليكم
*

----------


## اسير الغروب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

قد انقطع عنكم بعض الوقت او بمعنى اصح قد اتابع فى صمت بلا ردود او موضوعات او قد  تكون مشاركتى ضئيلة جدا جدا 

وذلك بسبب تعرى لحادث ولا ا ستطيع تحريك يدى فى الوقت الراهن

اوعى حد يكتبنى غياب انا باقول لكم اهون علشان لو كتبتونى غياب هعمل ثورة ومظاهرة وانقلاب فى نظام الحكم انتم حرين بئه

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *صباح الخير عليكم
> *


يالهوي  :: 
البت دي مش هتبطل ولا ايه فكرتني بأختي  :: 

صباح الخير يانورا 
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> 
> قد انقطع عنكم بعض الوقت او بمعنى اصح قد اتابع فى صمت بلا ردود او موضوعات او قد  تكون مشاركتى ضئيلة جدا جدا 
> 
> وذلك بسبب تعرضى لحادث ولا استطيع تحريك يدى فى الوقت الراهن
> 
> اوعى حد يكتبنى غياب انا باقول لكم اهون علشان لو كتبتونى غياب هعمل ثورة ومظاهرة وانقلاب فى نظام الحكم انتم حرين بئه


ألف سلامة ياأسير أنا بكتب بايدي اليمين والشمال على فكرة وبمشي على رجلي اليمين والشمال برضه مفيش غير الأكل اللي ببقي اليمين وبس :: 

أكيد الموساد يابوص اللي ورا الحاجات دي بعد ماضربة زامبيا وموقعة البئر أثروا فيه فعلا . 

لابأس طهور ياصاحبي 
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ماأكثر الخانات الفارغة هنا . لعلي بدأت قلقي الآن.
حاضر 
 :Frown:

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> 
> قد انقطع عنكم بعض الوقت او بمعنى اصح قد اتابع فى صمت بلا ردود او موضوعات او قد  تكون مشاركتى ضئيلة جدا جدا 
> 
> وذلك بسبب تعرى لحادث ولا ا ستطيع تحريك يدى فى الوقت الراهن
> 
> اوعى حد يكتبنى غياب انا باقول لكم اهون علشان لو كتبتونى غياب هعمل ثورة ومظاهرة وانقلاب فى نظام الحكم انتم حرين بئه




مليون سلامه اخى الفاضل
سلمت يديك وعنيك
حاضر

أنت حاضر دوماً
خللى بالك على اليد التانية
يالا باى
عايز حاجة من تحت
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

> *صباح الخير عليكم
> *




صباح الورد ياعسل
عندك حق والله
اكتشفت ان المنتدى اعضاءه  اكثر من 
100000

 واشعر بالوحده ؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> 
> قد انقطع عنكم بعض الوقت او بمعنى اصح قد اتابع فى صمت بلا ردود او موضوعات او قد  تكون مشاركتى ضئيلة جدا جدا 
> 
> وذلك بسبب تعرى لحادث ولا ا ستطيع تحريك يدى فى الوقت الراهن
> 
> اوعى حد يكتبنى غياب انا باقول لكم اهون علشان لو كتبتونى غياب هعمل ثورة ومظاهرة وانقلاب فى نظام الحكم انتم حرين بئه


سلامتك  :f2: 

خلاص ..مش عاوزة التصميم والله ..يبدو إن سري باااااااتع  :Girl (13):

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> سلامتك 
> 
> خلاص ..مش عاوزة التصميم والله ..يبدو إن سري باااااااتع


أعملك أنا التصميم ولا يهمك 
.
.
.
.

 :: 

الحقوووووووني

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

لحظة صمت
.
.
.

صمت أكثر
.
.
.

صمت للأبد
 ::

----------


## نوورا

> يالهوي 
> البت دي مش هتبطل ولا ايه فكرتني بأختي 
> 
> صباح الخير يانورا


*صباح الخير أخى حسن

الواحد مشتاق لابناء مصر كتير وباحاول على قد ما اقدر التواصل
مع الجميع بس هما فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## نوورا

> صباح الورد ياعسل
> عندك حق والله
> اكتشفت ان المنتدى اعضاءه  اكثر من 
> 100000
> 
>  واشعر بالوحده ؟؟


*صباح النور مصرية القمر

متقلقيش كلنا هنا بس أكيد فى حاجات بتمنعنا من الحضور
بس ان شاء الله هنا ومتابعين

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> 
> قد انقطع عنكم بعض الوقت او بمعنى اصح قد اتابع فى صمت بلا ردود او موضوعات او قد  تكون مشاركتى ضئيلة جدا جدا 
> 
> وذلك بسبب تعرى لحادث ولا ا ستطيع تحريك يدى فى الوقت الراهن
> 
> اوعى حد يكتبنى غياب انا باقول لكم اهون علشان لو كتبتونى غياب هعمل ثورة ومظاهرة وانقلاب فى نظام الحكم انتم حرين بئه


1000 سلامة عليك أسير الغروب
ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك
 :f2:

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

صباح الخير 
أحمد
كيف لبنى وليلى
سلم لى عليهم
بارك الله فيهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صباح الخير 
> أحمد
> كيف لبنى وليلى
> سلم لى عليهم
> بارك الله فيهم


صباح الخير يا مصرية
لبنى وليلى بخير والحمد لله
ربنا يبارك فيك يارب 
وإن شاء الله السلام يوصل

----------


## الشاطر حسن

فين القلم الله يهدينا ويهديكم .>>> دي أول جملة خطرت على بالي 
وبعدين غيرتها
مساء النور  أنا حضرت <<< طالعة مش أكشن 

ازيكم يابشر أناهنا <<< حسيت انها مش اللي هي
وأخيرا 
آخر حاجة 
وقعت ومشيت ونسيت حتى أحط وردة زي دي
 :f2:

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

مساء الورد
على الكل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فين القلم الله يهدينا ويهديكم .>>> دي أول جملة خطرت على بالي 
> وبعدين غيرتها
> مساء النور  أنا حضرت <<< طالعة مش أكشن 
> 
> ازيكم يابشر أناهنا <<< حسيت انها مش اللي هي
> وأخيرا 
> آخر حاجة 
> وقعت ومشيت ونسيت حتى أحط وردة زي دي


ورودك كترت يا أبو على
ممكن تجيب شوية أعمل منهم مربى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساء الورد
> على الكل


مساء الورد يا مصرية

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ورودك كترت يا أبو على
> ممكن تجيب شوية أعمل منهم مربى


 :: 
ربيع بقى أعمل ايه ؟ 
وربيع هنا مش فصل من الفصول إنما المدرسة كلها .
ربنا يخليك ياغالي وتنور المنتدى دايما.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ربيع بقى أعمل ايه ؟ 
> وربيع هنا مش فصل من الفصول إنما المدرسة كلها .
> ربنا يخليك ياغالي وتنور المنتدى دايما.


هههههههههه
عسل يا أبو على
سلم لى على ربيع
وصباحك فل
 :f2:

----------


## مصرية واافتخر

فينكم يابشر
ولااحنا كده ديماً
نعمل القانون عشان لاننفذه
هههههههه
هنا دفتر حضور ولاغياااااااااااااااب ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> فينكم يابشر
> ولااحنا كده ديماً
> نعمل القانون عشان لاننفذه
> هههههههه
> هنا دفتر حضور ولاغياااااااااااااااب


أنا جيت أهو لتنفيذ القانون
كله إلا القانون

صباح الخير يامصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فينكم يابشر
> ولااحنا كده ديماً
> نعمل القانون عشان لاننفذه
> هههههههه
> هنا دفتر حضور ولاغياااااااااااااااب


ههههههههههه
وأنا كمان جيت يا مصرية  زى الشاطر حسن تنفيذا للقانون وإعمالا للدستور
 :: 
تحياتى لك
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تصبحوا على خير
 ::

----------


## nariman

حضور

----------


## nova_n

> حضور


*

اهلا ناريمان حمدالله على سلامتك وحشتينا بجد
الحمد لله أنك بخير*

----------


## ابن البلد

حاضر حضور الغائب

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## nariman

> *
> 
> اهلا ناريمان حمدالله على سلامتك وحشتينا بجد
> الحمد لله أنك بخير*


حبيبتي ..الله يسلمك 
انتوا كمان وحشتوني جدااااااااااا
 ::

----------


## اسير الغروب

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

احلى اخوات ازيكم وحشتونى جدا جدا

اتمنى يكون الكل بخير ان شاء الله*

----------


## فراشة

الحمد لله على سلامتك ناريمان
الحمد لله على سلامتك أسير
نورتوا المنتدى
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

حمدلله على سلامتك ياناريمان
حمدلله على سلامتك ياأسير 

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## نوورا

*منورين جميعا بلا اى أستثناااااااااااء*
*وانا موجودة باذن الله*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

:7ader:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أيوة
أيوة
حاضر حاضر حاضر
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

النوور نوورك نووراااااااا

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حـاضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـر

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*السلام عليكم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *السلام عليكم*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أحمد ناصر

!+؟=99.99%

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*آآآسباح الفل 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر

----------


## *صفا*

تصبحون على خير..
"تصبحون على وطن كامل غير منقوص"

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ها ها ها هااااااا

الله صدى الصوت جميل جدا

حااااااضر  ضر ضر ضر 

مين هنا هنا هنا 

آلوو لو لو لو 
 :f2:   :f:   :f: 

 حتى الورد ليه صدى صدى صدى


 :36 3 11:   ::   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا هنا 

بس نسيت صدايا بره 
 ::(:

----------


## اليمامة

ارفعوا الدفاتر ...

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا بقول نديهم ربع ساعة سماح 
 ::

----------


## نوورا

*انا جيت قبل أنتهاء الربع ساعة
بشوية صوغنتتين
هههههههههههههه
منورين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هو مش عارف نفسه
هو تاه من نفسه
هو مش هو
لا شكله شكله
ولا دى ملامحه
ولا ده هو
قوليله ليه يا مرايته
قوليله إيه حكايته
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حد محتاج عزومة ؟
حد لسه ما فطرش ؟
حد عايز يتغدى؟
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا صباح الخير ياللى معانا
ياللى معانا
الغربان عاملة مهرجانات ودوشانا
ودوشانا
 :: 

منه لله اللى إخترع أغانى المهرجانات الدوشجية دى
خبط ورزع وتخبيط

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وقد أثبت حضوره فى وقته وتاريخه
وبناء عليه
قررنا نحن وكيل أول نيابة نجع المحطة
إقفال المحضر
وإخلاء سبيل المتهم بضمان محل فخامته

----------


## فاضــل

الغريبة اني باجي كل يوم تقريبا بس بانسى التوقيع 

الظاهر علشان متعود آجي دايما

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الغريبة اني باجي كل يوم تقريبا بس بانسى التوقيع 
> 
> الظاهر علشان متعود آجي دايما


طيب ح نحسب الأوڤرتايم إزاى كده ؟
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> دفتر يومى لتسجيل الحضور والغياب للأعضاء
> كل عضو لازززززززززززززم ولااااااااااااااااااااااااابد
> اول مايدخل المنتدى يشرفنا بإسمة الغالى
> لتسجيلل حضورة
> واللى مش هيحضر مخصوم منه المرتب والحوافز
> ارق تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااتى


حاضر.

----------


## فخراوى

حليم ::

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

بِسْم الله 
اول تاريخ 2016 ف الموضوع 
من Reem Obaid 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## the_chemist

*هنا تجمعنا ذات ربيع وإمتلأت القلوب حباً وحنين
تلاقت الأرواح وإمتدت الأواصر كما أم وجنين
تصافت الأرواح دوماً ما شعرنا بمرور السنين
واليوم أدخل فلا أجد الأحباب وأحس أنى سجين
بنت شهريار أين ذهبت بكلماتها التى كاللجين
أيمن رشدى أوحشتنا يا من كنت كالربان للسفين
أوسيمى شاعرنا يا من كنت تهون من صدورنا الأنين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *هنا تجمعنا ذات ربيع وإمتلأت القلوب حباً وحنين
> تلاقت الأرواح وإمتدت الأواصر كما أم وجنين
> تصافت الأرواح دوماً ما شعرنا بمرور السنين
> واليوم أدخل فلا أجد الأحباب وأحس أنى سجين
> بنت شهريار أين ذهبت بكلماتها التى كاللجين
> أيمن رشدى أوحشتنا يا من كنت كالربان للسفين
> أوسيمى شاعرنا يا من كنت تهون من صدورنا الأنين*


كل سنة وإنت طيب
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

> كل سنة وإنت طيب


وأنت بالصحة 
بس أفهم منها تهنئة بالعيد ولا زى ما بنقولها في الغالب الأعم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وأنت بالصحة 
> بس أفهم منها تهنئة بالعيد ولا زى ما بنقولها في الغالب الأعم


تهنئة بالعيد  :f: 
وعلى فكرة أنا بأقولها فى الأغلب الأعم كتهنئة برضه  ::

----------


## عصام كابو

اتمنى من كل قلبي ان يعود المنتدى كما كان.. وحشتوني كلكم

----------


## فاضــل

حمدا لله على السلامة يا عصام .. نشاركك التمني .. مع العلم بأن الامنيات وحدها لا تكفي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اتمنى من كل قلبي ان يعود المنتدى كما كان.. وحشتوني كلكم


وإنت كمان وحشتنا يا عصام
ومين عارف؟
يمكن والله يحصل كده فعلا

 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حمدا لله على السلامة يا عصام .. نشاركك التمني .. مع العلم بأن الامنيات وحدها لا تكفي


عندك حق يا فاضل

----------


## nariman

حضور 
وعايزين نشتري جردل صمغ  ::

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

ربنا يحفظ الجميع دعوه من القلب بل من اعماق القلب ❤️


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## nour2005

عوداً حميداً أبناء مصر تمنياتي بعودة منتدانا زي ما كان تحيتي للجميع
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> عوداً حميداً أبناء مصر تمنياتي بعودة منتدانا زي ما كان تحيتي للجميع


مرحبا بحضرتك يا مدام نور
المنتدى فعلا زاد نور على نور
 :f:

----------


## nour2005

> مرحبا بحضرتك يا مدام نور
> المنتدى فعلا زاد نور على نور


اهلا بك يا بشمهندس أحمد 
متتصورش فرحتي بالعودة ولقاءكم جميعا 
قضيت في منتدى أبناء مصر أوقاتاً جميلة ومفيدة 
جمعتني بكم أواصر الأخوة والمحبة في الله إستفدت منكم بكثير من المواضيع 
أرجو أن تتجدد وأرجو أن يعود كل إبن من أبناء مصر للمنتدى 
وحشتوني كلكم 
شكراً أبو لبنى وليلى والمنتدى منور بكم   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اهلا بك يا بشمهندس أحمد 
> متتصورش فرحتي بالعودة ولقاءكم جميعا 
> قضيت في منتدى أبناء مصر أوقاتاً جميلة ومفيدة 
> جمعتني بكم أواصر الأخوة والمحبة في الله إستفدت منكم بكثير من المواضيع 
> أرجو أن تتجدد وأرجو أن يعود كل إبن من أبناء مصر للمنتدى 
> وحشتوني كلكم 
> شكراً أبو لبنى وليلى والمنتدى منور بكم


وحضرتك دائما راقية وخلوقة
وأفدتينا كثيرا بموضوعات جميلة وهادفة
أسأل الله أن يجمع كل أعضاء المنتدى على النقاء والإحترام والمودة
 :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أحبكم في الله 
ياريت نرجع للمنتدي بريقه وكانته ، أنا عامل موضوع في قاعة التعارف والمناسبات أسمه 
*أبناء مصر تعالوا لنعيد الحياة للمنتدي*ياريت الكل يدخل 
دمتم بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> اتمنى من كل قلبي ان يعود المنتدى كما كان.. وحشتوني كلكم


ياااااه
الظاهر أنها بدأت تندع وسينزل مطر الخير مرة أخرى
عصام كابو من جديد يطل مثلي علي الصفحات
يبحث عن الأحباب
لعل وعسي

----------


## the_chemist

> أحبكم في الله 
> ياريت نرجع للمنتدي بريقه وكانته ، أنا عامل موضوع في قاعة التعارف والمناسبات أسمه 
> *أبناء مصر تعالوا لنعيد الحياة للمنتدي*
> 
> ياريت الكل يدخل 
> دمتم بخير


ياريت يا أستاذ إبراهيم
صدقنى برغم أننا زاد عمرنا سنوات وسنوات إلا أن القلوب مازالت شابة وعامرة بالمحبة
بس يرجع الأحباب
يوم ما مجموعة المشاغبين بقيادة
أيمن رشدى
بنت شهريار
أبو أمنية اللي هو أنا يرجعوا
هنولع الشماريخ في المنتدى وهنخلي لياليه نور وهنا وسرور
تقدر تتوصل لهم بصفتك أخ أكبر للجميع
بلاش أب عشان محدش يقول عليك عجوز
خالص تحياتى

----------


## زهــــراء

بِسْم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و ده تسجيل حضور من قلب العناية المركزة
صباحكم فل


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> عوداً حميداً أبناء مصر تمنياتي بعودة منتدانا زي ما كان تحيتي للجميع


ربنا يسعدك وان شاء الله الجميع يرجع من جديد 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## nour2005

ِ


> ربنا يسعدك وان شاء الله الجميع يرجع من جديد 
> 
> 
> أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي 
يا رب يخليكي أميرتنا  :: 

ألله كريم حيرجعوا بإذن الله  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسجيل حضور

----------


## the_chemist

> بِسْم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> و ده تسجيل حضور من قلب العناية المركزة
> صباحكم فل
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


سلامتك يا زهراء
نريد أن نطمئن عليكى

----------


## drmustafa

> سلامتك يا زهراء
> نريد أن نطمئن عليكى


كيف حالك يا أبو أمنية 
لعلك بخير

اطمئن
زهراء تعمل طبيبة وربما كاانت تكتب من العمل
إن شاء الله زهراء بخير

----------


## زهــــراء

أبو أمنية الطيب
دكتور مصطفى الغالي
يارب تكونوا تمام لكم وحشة والله..
فعلا يا أبو أمنية مثل ماقال د.مصطفى انا طبيبة تخدير وكنت بأكتب من الشغل
ياااه ياجماعة انا أعرفكم من ١٠ سنين متخيلين


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جمعة مباركة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> أبو أمنية الطيب
> دكتور مصطفى الغالي
> يارب تكونوا تمام لكم وحشة والله..
> فعلا يا أبو أمنية مثل ماقال د.مصطفى انا طبيبة تخدير وكنت بأكتب من الشغل
> ياااه ياجماعة انا أعرفكم من ١٠ سنين متخيلين
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ونعمه المعرفة  يا دكتورة زهراء 

عاوزين نشوف شطارتك  لو تقدرى تجمعى العصابة وترجعيهم تانى 

حقيقى  حضرتك من الشخصيات الجميله اللى كلنا نكن لك كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام

----------


## زهــــراء

> ونعمه المعرفة  يا دكتورة زهراء 
> 
> عاوزين نشوف شطارتك  لو تقدرى تجمعى العصابة وترجعيهم تانى 
> 
> حقيقى  حضرتك من الشخصيات الجميله اللى كلنا نكن لك كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام


الله يخليك عمو نادر الغالي
أنا اللي تشرفت بكم والله
ان شاء الله الكل يرجع ونطمئن على الجميع
شكراً جداً


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاضر  :f2: 

أرسلت من Z5 بإستخدام تاباتلك

----------


## زهــــراء

ونقول تسجيل حضور


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## drmustafa

تسجيل حضور
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## nariman

حضور..

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله وحده رب العالمين 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
اللهم صَل وسلم على سيدنا محمد 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله على الأجازة
الواحد كان محتاجها فعلا
الحمد لله

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا شغال كل الأيام يا ابوحميد

لسه يا دوب قاعد شوية اهووو

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا شغال كل الأيام يا ابوحميد
> 
> لسه يا دوب قاعد شوية اهووو


الله يكون فى عونك والله
الشغل المتواصل ده فعلا بيخلى الواحد فى قمة الإرهاق الذهنى قبل الجسدى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شكرا علي الموضوع


شكرا لك

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أنا غبت فترة طويلة ورجعت تائباً معتذراً أهه

وطبعاً من باب المحبة للأخوة والأخوات هنا...

(وأكيد احتراماًً واتقاءاًً للست الهادية الطيبة الغلبانة بنت شهريار ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها يا رب)

فلازم آجي أوقع حضور الأول قبل ما اتتعتع واخطي في أيتها قاعة...

ولذلك...

دستوووووووووووووووور.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*شفتوا الرعب بيعمل إيه؟

ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها... وتيجي سمحة ومسامحة... وسايبة قنابلها النووية في الثلاجة...

طبعاً عارفين أقصد مين... ربنا يهديها ويهدّي سرها يا رب... قولوا آمين.

المهم... أنا ما قلتش قبل كدا اني باشكر أ. أحمد ناصر على دعوتي للرجوع...

ولا كتبت سلامي وتحياتي لكل الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل هنا...

معلش يا اخواننا... العضمة كبرت والواحد مابقاش فيه حيل حتى يقاوم الإلزهايمر.

شيل يابني معايا نقطتين الياء دول أحس حتقلب باء... ولاّ أقول لك... بلاش... اللي حيقروا يبقوا ياخدوا بالهم... كح كح.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *شفتوا الرعب بيعمل إيه؟
> 
> ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها... وتيجي سمحة ومسامحة... وسايبة قنابلها النووية في الثلاجة...
> 
> طبعاً عارفين أقصد مين... ربنا يهديها ويهدّي سرها يا رب... قولوا آمين.
> 
> المهم... أنا ما قلتش قبل كدا اني باشكر أ. أحمد ناصر على دعوتي للرجوع...
> 
> ولا كتبت سلامي وتحياتي لكل الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل هنا...
> ...


 :: 
أضحك الله سنك يا أستاذ أيمن
حمدا لله على سلامتك
وربنا يديلك الصحة وطول العمر
وألف شكر على تلبيتك الكريمة للدعوة
بالرغم من أن الإنسان لا يدعى إلى بيته
فأهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بحضرتك
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> *شفتوا الرعب بيعمل إيه؟
> 
> ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها... وتيجي سمحة ومسامحة... وسايبة قنابلها النووية في الثلاجة...
> 
> طبعاً عارفين أقصد مين... ربنا يهديها ويهدّي سرها يا رب... قولوا آمين.
> 
> المهم... أنا ما قلتش قبل كدا اني باشكر أ. أحمد ناصر على دعوتي للرجوع...
> 
> ولا كتبت سلامي وتحياتي لكل الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل هنا...
> ...



ألف حمدلله على السلامة أ/ أيمن
 :: 

نورتنا والله 
 :f:  :f:

----------


## nour2005

الف الحمد لله على سلامتك أستاذ أيمن 
منور والله  وسعدت بعودتك لبيتك  :: 

 ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أضحك الله سنك يا أستاذ أيمن
> حمدا لله على سلامتك
> وربنا يديلك الصحة وطول العمر
> وألف شكر على تلبيتك الكريمة للدعوة
> بالرغم من أن الإنسان لا يدعى إلى بيته
> فأهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بحضرتك


*أيوة يا أحمد باشا... الإنسان لا يدعى إلى بيته...

لكن لفتتك الكريمة هي اللي نبهتني ان البيت رجع مفتوح أساساً...

وأحضانه بتستقبل كل براعم الود اللي رعرعت بين الأخوة والأخوات.

ربنا يديم الخير والمعروف والود دايماً يا رب.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ألف حمدلله على السلامة أ/ أيمن
> 
> 
> نورتنا والله


*الله يسلمك...

دا نوركوا...

ونور الخير، والوداد المزروع هنا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الف الحمد لله على سلامتك أستاذ أيمن 
> منور والله  وسعدت بعودتك لبيتك


*الله يسلمك، ويسعدك، ويريح بالك...

يا أختنا العزيزة الغالية إنتي، وأسرتك، وبلادك من شمال لبنان لجنوب أسوان.

أمّا حكاية ان انا منوّر دي... فردي فيها عليكي هو: أهه إنتي.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*والله العظيم تلاته... ويمين بالله... وطربة جدي... وشرف النبي... ورحمة أبويا... والمصحف الشريف... وأيمان المسلمين... والكعبة الشريفة... والنعمة... وشرف الكشافة...

أنا جيت الساعة 12 ونص علشان أمضي حضور... بس أ. أحمد ناصر وابن البلد والأخت "نور" لخموني في الرد عليهم...

وهوببببا... النت راح قاطع...

بس مين... فضلت سهران اقربع في نسكافيه جنب اللاب توب لحد ما النت رجع...

هو العمر بعزقة؟

وآديني باوقع حضور أهه...

الرحمة والسماح بقى يا اصحاب الدار...

واصحاب الدار دول مالهمش الاّ إسم واحد(ة)... مش متشافة صحيح... بس مين يعلم... دي قادرة وقوية... أشتاتاً أشتوت. 

ملحوظة هامة : اللي فوق دول مش حلفانات من الخوف... دول مقدمة تمهيدية فقط... لزوم البلاغة بس يعني... إحم.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*دسـ... ما حصلش حاجة...

دستـ... برضه ما حصلش حاجة...


دستو... ولا أي حاجة؟

طب بقى...

دستوووووووووور.*

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

لِسَّه ف احد دمو خفيف في الزمن ده الله يحفظ الجميع 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## ابن البلد

النت قطع 
دي كده بشرة خير
 ::   ::   ::  

أنا النت بيقطع عندي كل خمس دقايق تقريبا
وأشتكيتهم و فضلت تلات شهور معاهم بنحاول نصلح فيه 

ولا حاجه اتصلحت 
أخيرا
قالولي المشكلة في الكبل اللي ماشي في الأرض من السنترال ههههههههههههه
يعني أنسى 
 ::

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> النت قطع 
> دي كده بشرة خير
>    
> 
> أنا النت بيقطع عندي كل خمس دقايق تقريبا
> وأشتكيتهم و فضلت تلات شهور معاهم بنحاول نصلح فيه 
> 
> ولا حاجه اتصلحت 
> أخيرا
> ...


تحيا مصر 
الله المستعان مجبور ع باقة بالشيء الفلاني 
ولو حملت فيديو طارت الباقة
ف السعودية تم وقف الشرائح الغير محدود عشان يجبرونا ع شراء الباقات وف حمله ضد الشركة 
ربنا يعين كل مكان فيه من المشاكل ما يكفي 
الله المستعان 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا عن نفسى إتعقدت من حكاية سرقة الكابلات دى
إتعملت معايا مرتين وكل مرة بأكون دافع 3 شهور مقدم
فموضوع النت من تليفون البيت الأرضى ده ضربت عليه عواف من 3 سنين تقريبا

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> أنا عن نفسى إتعقدت من حكاية سرقة الكابلات دى
> إتعملت معايا مرتين وكل مرة بأكون دافع 3 شهور مقدم
> فموضوع النت من تليفون البيت الأرضى ده ضربت عليه عواف من 3 سنين تقريبا





أكيد مش لحالك ف كتير عاملين كده 
الله المستعان لكم الله يامصرين 
ومصر ربي حاميها 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أكيد مش لحالك ف كتير عاملين كده 
> الله المستعان لكم الله يامصرين 
> ومصر ربي حاميها 
> 
> 
> أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk


شكرا جزيلا يا ريم على دعائك الصالح
 :f:

----------


## the_chemist

جينا هنا ننتظر عودة الأحبة يا مهون يارب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ثلاث أيام اهه بنيجي ولا حد فتح بقه معانا...

إحنا العاوووووووووو...

لا بنخاف ولا بنتهدد...

فين هي بنت شهريار دي اللي مربيالكوا الرعب؟

آديني جيت آهه وباقول بالصوت العالي والصدر المفتوح...

صباح الخير يا فندم... أنا ماليش دعوة باللي مكتوب فوق... دا واحد هاكر بيتبلى عليّ...

دا انا غلباااااااااااان.*

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

صباحكم الله بالخير 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## the_chemist

> *ثلاث أيام اهه بنيجي ولا حد فتح بقه معانا...
> 
> إحنا العاوووووووووو...
> 
> لا بنخاف ولا بنتهدد...
> 
> فين هي بنت شهريار دي اللي مربيالكوا الرعب؟
> 
> آديني جيت آهه وباقول بالصوت العالي والصدر المفتوح...
> ...


أنت عارف الناس دى مستخبية فين
قول لهم يا جدو
إظهر وبان عليك الأمان

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أنت عارف الناس دى مستخبية فين
> قول لهم يا جدو
> إظهر وبان عليك الأمان


*نقول يا كيميائي... وماله... ولا حيهمنا...

إنتوا ياللي مستخبيين...

إظهر وبان عليك الأمان...

بس فيه حاجة يا كيميائي...

اللي بيستخبوا دول الغلابة... أمّا اللي بالي بالك فدول مابيستخبوش... إنت نسيت؟

دي عالم قادرة تبان في الضلمة... وتقول لشمس الظهرية "بخ".

أنا سجلت حضور أهه... ورايح بكل شجاعة... استخبى.*

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

> *نقول يا كيميائي... وماله... ولا حيهمنا...
> 
> إنتوا ياللي مستخبيين...
> 
> إظهر وبان عليك الأمان...
> 
> بس فيه حاجة يا كيميائي...
> 
> اللي بيستخبوا دول الغلابة... أمّا اللي بالي بالك فدول مابيستخبوش... إنت نسيت؟
> ...


ههههههه صباحكم فل وأسعدكم ربي 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بسم الله توكلنا على الله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح الخير...

والدنيا رايقه والحمد لله...

بس الدنيا سكووووووووووت... هسسسسسسسس

ألحق أوقع وامشي بسرعة لا يطلع لي العفريت "عفركوش"...

أو أصعب منه... تطلع لي اسمها إيه دي.*

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

جمعه مباركه عليكم 
تحياتي 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## the_chemist

المفرود النهارضة أجزة

----------


## the_chemist

> المفرود النهارضة أجزة


مش توقيعى ده
حد بيسرق الختم ويبصم بدالى وكمان قالبه علي ضهره

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح الخير...

في إيه يا عم "كيميائي"... ازاي ختمك لسه معاك أساساً؟...

هي مش كانت الست المديرة هنا لمت مننا كل أختامنا "حرصاً على المصلحة العامة"؟

عشان تشوفنا واحنا داخلين وتسلمنا هي الختم، فنوقع ونرجعه لها، فتشوفنا واحنا خارجين...

اشمعنا انت بقاااااااااااااا؟

ما علينا... أطلع انا واحد من الأختام اللي لسة معايا وأوقع حضور... أهه...

"غتوت"

حد لسه فاكر مين دا؟*

----------


## the_chemist

بص يا جدو لازمن حتمن من كل بد أنك تظهر المستخبي
عارفك لامم كل البيانات ومدكن 
ياللا بقي خللي القعدة واللمة ترجع تانى وهترجع بإذن الله
بس بعد الخير ما يوم يعود

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> بص يا جدو لازمن حتمن من كل بد أنك تظهر المستخبي
> عارفك لامم كل البيانات ومدكن 
> ياللا بقي خللي القعدة واللمة ترجع تانى وهترجع بإذن الله
> بس بعد الخير ما يوم يعود


*الساعة لسة داقة 12 وربع... يعني اليوم يادوب بيبتدي...

يا فتاح يا عليم... يا رزاق يا كريم...

إيه يا عم "كيميائي" الشغب اللي انت عامله دا؟

بيانات إيه اللي مدكنها؟ أسعار الصابون في مدغشقر مثلاً.

أنا مش فاهم انت تقصد إيه... بس بادعي زيك ان القعدة واللمة ترجع ان شاء الله...

وسع بقى كدا... خلليني أوقع بطول دراعي.*

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

ناس بتقول يا فتاح يا عليم 
وناس مثلي أقول للجميع تتمسو ع خير 
كان يوم حافل الحمد الله مليئ بالذكريات الرائعة 
أستودعتكم ف أمانة الله 
صورة من يومي 
منزلي الذي نشأت فيه اعود لكي أخذ صورة أمامه ولا أستطيع ان اطرق حتى ابوابه بعد فراق 18 عشر عام وهذا اليوم الذي خرجت ولم أعد هههههه لاني تزوجت 




أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اللي ما يمضيش حضور ينضرب علي ظهر إيده عشر عصيان
وبعدين مين الأبله ( دلوقتي بقت أسمها الميس ) اللي جمعت الأختام
أنا جيت ومضيت
دمتم بخير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> اللي ما يمضيش حضور ينضرب علي ظهر إيده عشر عصيان
> وبعدين مين الأبله ( دلوقتي بقت أسمها الميس ) اللي جمعت الأختام
> أنا جيت ومضيت
> دمتم بخير


*يا نهار بمبي مخطط فوشيا... سماح يا اهل السماح... سامحوا الشاب "سيد"... 

معلش... دا شاب طايش في الستينيات يعني لسه متفائل ونظرته متفتحة للحياة، ما حدش نبهه قبل كدا ووعّاه.

يا "سيد" باشا... أولاَ هنا ما اسمهاش الأبلة ولا الميس زي الحتت التانية...

هنا اسمها "الناظرة" أو "المديرة"... أو "البوبا-عاووو"... وهو الاسم المفضل عندها.

ثانياً... ضرب إيه؟ دا انت متفائل قوي...

ابقى اسأل في إدارة المنتدى عن "قائمة المفقودين أثناء عمليات التوقيع بالدفتر"...

هنا اللي بيتعكش... بخخخخخخخخخخ.

وثالثاً بقى هي تجمع الأختام... تجمع الكرافتات... تجمع المحافظ بحالها...

فدا حوار تقدر "تجرب" تسأل فيه السيد المساعد بتاعها... "مسرور"...

لكن للعلم فقط... هو أساسا "عبد"... بس (فول-تايم) عند شهريار (والد الست الناظرة) لكنه بييجي هنا يطيّر الرقاب من باب الهواية... متطوع يعني... بيدبح مجاناً.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*نحنو هونا... وبندي كل واحد اللي عايزه... بس بمزاجنا... آآآآه...

للي عايز "الدسترة"... فدستور...

واللي نفسه في"المسترة"... فمستور...

واالي يسيبنا نوقع ونمشي... بدون "بعترة"... فمشكور.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *يا نهار بمبي مخطط فوشيا... سماح يا اهل السماح... سامحوا الشاب "سيد"... 
> 
> معلش... دا شاب طايش في الستينيات يعني لسه متفائل ونظرته متفتحة للحياة، ما حدش نبهه قبل كدا ووعّاه.
> 
> يا "سيد" باشا... أولاَ هنا ما اسمهاش الأبلة ولا الميس زي الحتت التانية...
> 
> هنا اسمها "الناظرة" أو "المديرة"... أو "البوبا-عاووو"... وهو الاسم المفضل عندها.
> 
> ثانياً... ضرب إيه؟ دا انت متفائل قوي...
> ...


*الصديق العزيز / أيمن رشدي*
*من خوفي جيت لابس الشورط البني والقميص التيل نادية ، يعني لا بمبي ولا مخطط ، خايف من الست الناظرة لأني فهمت من كلمك إنها لا تضرب علي الأيد ، فهمت إنها بتجيب مسرور يعبط المتغيب وتلسوعه .*
*بجد فيه حبايب كثير نفسي يثبتوا وجودهم في دفتر الحضور ولو حضروا فأستاذنا أيمن رشدي طيب القلب سيتوسط لهم عند* *"البوبا-عاووو"ويمكن يضحي وينعبط بدلاً منهم ، كله بثوابه .
دمتم بخير
*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *بجد فيه حبايب كثير نفسي يثبتوا وجودهم في دفتر الحضور ولو حضروا فأستاذنا أيمن رشدي طيب القلب سيتوسط لهم عند* *"البوبا-عاووو"ويمكن يضحي وينعبط بدلاً منهم ، كله بثوابه .
> دمتم بخير
> *


*ههههههه... مش باقول لك حضرتك متفائل؟

حبايبنا... ماشي... نفسك ييجوا؟ براحتك... لكن انا...

أتوسط؟... أضحي؟...أتعبط؟

يا أستاذ سيد... حضرتك نسيت؟... اسم أيمن رشدي دا تمويه...

في الأصل... أنا "غتوت"... أنا اللي لمّا كتبت موضوع في قاعة "فك التكشيرة" سميته "ماتقرونيش"...

ودي لمحة عني:

"**هو (البارد بن أم تِلْمَة) المعروف عند عامة الناس باسم (غتوت بن نطع الغِلِساني).

ميلاده: ولد في فجر الثلاثاء الخامس من فقراير (مش فبراير بتاعكوا) عام ألفين وثمانية إلا تلتاشر من ميه. وجاء ميلاده (على عكس ما تظنون... وعليكوا واحد) في قاعة المناقشات، حارة (من خلال نظارات العواجيز) في ساعة ضلمة لا فيها قمر ولا شمس ولا كهرباء حتى بطارية اللابتوب خلصت ساعتها... ثم فر هاربا إلى قاعة فك التكشيرة، حيث اقتفل (وليس افتتح... ما كل الناس بيفتتحوا، عايز غتوت يبقى زي كل الناس؟) دكانة ما بيبيعش فيها أي حاجة.
"ملحوظة... الكتابة بالأسود وتضييق المسافات بين السطور وتصغير الحروف مقصودين... غتوت بقى.
*

أقرأ المزيد: ما تقرونيش http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread...#ixzz4NOKzmWTu 
Follow us: @egyptsons on Twitter | egyptsons on Facebook

*واللينك اهه علشان تفتكرني...

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread...D1%E6%E4%ED%D4

مش عارف اللينك هو اللي فوق ولاّ اللي تحت... ما تدوّروا انتوا... دهدي.

والمشاركة الجاية حتكون عينة للتأكيد والتوضيح... هع هع هع... قال أضحي قال... طيب قوي الراجل دا.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ترررررن... تررررررررن...

إلحقي يا ست الناظرة...

عشنا وشفنا... بطلوا دا... واسمعوا دا... القوالب نامت، والانصاص قامت... 

الأفندي اللي اسمه "أيمن رشدي" فتح صدره ع البحري، وتجرأ، وتبجح... وعمل حفلة عيد ميلاد -من 4 أيام بحالهم- للمدعو "كيميائي" بدون ما ياخد إذن من حضرتك، ولا من والدك "شهريار"، ولا حتى حبيب الكل "مسرور"...

ومش بس كدا... لا وإييييييييييييه... دا كمان ما وجهش لا لسيادتك الفخيمة، ولا لوالدك "شهريار" العظيم، ولا للدلوع "مسرور" الدعوة لافتتاح الحفلة، وتشريفها بحضوركم الكريم، والإشراق بطلعتكم البهية بين الحضور...

لا وإيييييييييييه... دا مدّيها هو و"الكيميائي" دَش ورَغي وهزار مع الزوار... ولا كأن البيت بيتهم، والقاعة مالهاش اصحاب...

لذا، ولكل هذا... وحرصاً منّا على استباب الأمن في أجناب القاعة، قمنا بعمل الاستقصاءات اللازمة، وإليكم قائمة بكل شركاء الجريمة... لينالوا -فوراً- ما ترينه من عقاب رادع، وتهذيب وازع ليتعظ من تسوِّل له نفسه القيام بمثل هذا الفعل الشنيع.

ترتيب بنود القائمة: 
الاسم،المنصب،تاريخ التسجيل بالمنتدى،عدد مرات تردده على الحفلة،مساهماته فيها،التهمة، العقوبة المقترحة (مع الرأفة)
الأميرة المفقودة،عضو مميز، مارس 2007، 2، تدعو الله للكيميائي، لم تسأل في الست الناظرة بنكلة* *وتمدح في المشاركات**، السحل على زلط سخن.

**الاسم،المنصب،تاريخ التسجيل بالمنتدى،عدد مرات تردده على الحفلة،مساهماته فيها،التهمة، العقوبة المقترحة (مع الرأفة)
**أ.اسكندراني،عليّ النعمة ماهو باين له منصب، يونيو 2003، 1، يدعو للكيميائي، ولا جاب سيرة الست الناظرة خالص مالص، الإعدام مسلوقاً في شوربة كوارع.

**الاسم،المنصب،تاريخ التسجيل بالمنتدى،عدد مرات تردده على الحفلة،مساهماته فيها،التهمة، العقوبة المقترحة (مع الرأفة)
**أ. سيد جعيتم،راخر مش باين منصبه* *(وبعدين في الحوسة دي)**،       سبتمبر 2005، 1، يدعو للكيميائي* *وكماااان بيشكر أيمن رشدي**، ولا جاب سيرة الست الناظرة* *ولا بفِلس* *لا وإييييييه... بيهزر... شفتوا؟* *يُشنّق، ويُصلّب وتُقطّع أطرافه من خلاف.


**الاسم،المنصب،تاريخ التسجيل بالمنتدى،عدد مرات تردده على الحفلة،مساهماته فيها،التهمة، العقوبة المقترحة (مع الرأفة)
**أ. ناريمان، رخرى مش باين لها منصب... دهدي، أغسطس 2005، 2، بتهزر وتدعي للكيمائي* *وتطالب بالجاتوه**، طنااااش خالص على الست الناظرة، التفجير بقنبلة نووية


**الاسم،المنصب،تاريخ التسجيل بالمنتدى،عدد مرات تردده على الحفلة،مساهماته فيها،التهمة، العقوبة المقترحة (مع الرأفة)
**أ. زهراء          يا حوستي، برضه مش باين منصبها،أغسطس 2005، 2، بتهزر وتدعي للكيمائي* *لكنها -للحق- "دهست" أيمن* *ثم هبرته تاني مع الكيميائي،* *بخ تام على الست الناظرة، إلزامها بإنهاء دراسة كافة فروع الهندسة... اشمعنى الطب؟

**الاسم،المنصب،تاريخ التسجيل بالمنتدى،عدد مرات تردده على الحفلة،مساهماته فيها،التهمة، العقوبة المقترحة (مع الرأفة)
**الكيمائي نفسه، راخر مش باين له منصب (ما هي شوطة)، أكتوبر 2007، كتييييييييير، لا بقى... دا مهيص نفسه مع* *كل الزوار... عامل ميغة،* *ولا الهوا... ولا ذكر        دا* *لحد من أسياد القاعة، دا بقى...* *حنسيبه... منه لبنته الست الهانم بنته... هي حتجيب حقنا تالت متلت... بت جدعة صحيح... الحمد لله... مجنناه.

**الاسم،المنصب،تاريخ التسجيل بالمنتدى،عدد مرات تردده على الحفلة،مساهماته فيها،التهمة، العقوبة المقترحة (بدون رأفة)
**أيمن رشدي، عضو صاحب بيت، ديسمبر 2007، كتير راخر، معذور... هم التانيين اللي بيستفزوه علشان يكلمهم، كان شايل الست الناظرة* *في قلبه  وعينيه وغلاوة مسرور،* *نديله بونبوناية... دا غلبااااان.

يحيا العدل... أخوكم في الشهامة والوفاء والطيبة والإخلاص... غتوت.

ملحوظة: اللخبطة في مقاس الحروف ما كانتش مقصودة... انما خلليتها... غتاتة بقى.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أستاذي الفاضل / إيمن رشدي
نقول توت مش غتوت
جميل قوي وسفروت
أنا فاكره من أيام موقف أحمد حلمي وطنطا طنطا طنطا ، واحد إسكندرية
وبعدين ليه ما تبقاش مثال للتضحية ، هو الضرب أثناء العبط بيوجع ، كله في سبيل المنتدي
يا له جهز نفسك كتير جايين والست الناظرة مستنية بالخرزانة
دمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

غتوت رجع ولا لسه
أبلتى بنت شهريار عووووووووووووووودى يا هاميييييييييييس

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*هع... هع... هع...

شفتم مفعولي؟

ما ظهرش من اللي فقعنا فيهم الزنبة امبارح إلا أ. سيد والكيميائي... الباقي بخ...

الصبر... كله بدوره... هع... هع... هع...

عصفور الإنسانية والمحبة ... السوداء... غتوت.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> غتوت رجع ولا لسه
> أبلتى بنت شهريار عووووووووووووووودى يا هاميييييييييييس


*هاميس إيه؟

انت فاكرها متحنطة في المتحف؟

دي تغنّي لها حاجة تحس انها ليها هي... حاجة فيها لمسة شخصية وتحرك "عواتشيفها"... فتلحلحها...

زي كدا... قول ورايا:

"يارا"...يحين   الغورية... ... ... ...هاتوا لحبيبي هدية

"يارا"...يحين

"يارا"...يحين

لقطت "الفنكوش"؟ ولاّ لسه؟

عيشة تغلّب... يا عيني عليّ.

غتوت الغلبان... بيكوا.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *هاميس إيه؟
> 
> انت فاكرها متحنطة في المتحف؟
> 
> دي تغنّي لها حاجة تحس انها ليها هي... حاجة فيها لمسة شخصية وتحرك "عواتشيفها"... فتلحلحها...
> 
> زي كدا... قول ورايا:
> 
> "يارا"...يحين   الغورية... ... ... ...هاتوا لحبيبي هدية
> ...



هى مين يارا دى يا غتوت
تكونش كفانا الله الشر والسوء دخلت في حالة حب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هى مين يارا دى يا غتوت


*تصدق يا كيميائي...

مش انت "أصلع" من الصوت؟

بس سؤالك دا يخلليني عايز آجي أحلق لك 9 مرات بموس تِلِم.

يعني انت بتنادي على بنت شهريار... وانا أحشر لك إسم يارا بالأغنية، وأقول لك حاجة تهم الست الناظرة "عاتشفيا"...

تبقى يارا دي مين؟

شكلك كدا حتستنتج انها... أخو البقال اللي بنت شهريار بتشتري من عنده البسطرمة؟

ارحمني يا رب...

وجع في بقّالينكوا.

المجاهد الصابر الحمول: غتوت.

ملحوظة: أنا وقعت بحبر سري... أصلي باحاول اهرب من صبيي دا، ما تقولولوش اني جيت... ولا حياخد باله.*

----------


## the_chemist

> *تصدق يا كيميائي...
> 
> مش انت "أصلع" من الصوت؟
> 
> بس سؤالك دا يخلليني عايز آجي أحلق لك 9 مرات بموس تِلِم.
> 
> يعني انت بتنادي على بنت شهريار... وانا أحشر لك إسم يارا بالأغنية، وأقول لك حاجة تهم الست الناظرة "عاتشفيا"...
> 
> تبقى يارا دي مين؟
> ...



أهلاً غتوت أفندى
أنت وقعت ورجلك أنكسرت ولا ايه
الحمدلله بقي المجاهد الصابر المحمول
حبر سري مين أنت ناسي أنى كيميائي ومعايا محلول الإظهار

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أهلاً غتوت أفندى
> أنت وقعت ورجلك أنكسرت ولا ايه
> الحمدلله بقي المجاهد الصابر المحمول
> حبر سري مين أنت ناسي أنى كيميائي ومعايا محلول الإظهار


*من يوم ما انت قدمت عندي علشان تشتغل صبيي... وانا قلت انك غلبان ومش حتنفع في الغتاتة...

يابني... أولاً غتوت لما يقع ما تنكسرلوش رِجل زي الناس الغلابة...

دا غتووووووووووووت...

يعني لو وقع... بدايته شرخ في الجمجمة... انفصال العمود الفقري... كدا يعني... حاجة تليق بمقامه.

ثانياً... أنا صحيح قلت اني وقعت بحبر سري... بس ما قلتش فين...

خدلك بقى برميلين محلول إظهار من بتوعك ولف على القاعات تزروط كل صفحة فيها بحثاً عن توقيعي...

وغالباً مش حتلاقيه... لأني على ما أذكر... وقعت في مشاركة في الفيس-بوك... باين كدا.

لكن النهاردا اهه حاوقع بكل إقدام وشجاعة وبسالة: اهه "........"

وجع في ... يادي الحوسة... دا احنا لسه النهاردا... هار اسود... لااااااااااا دا توقيع بكرة...

مافيناش "خنصرة"... حافظوا عليه لا يحمض، ولاّ ياخد برد.

وجع في تلاجاتكوا.

"........"*

----------


## the_chemist

مساء شريف أفنظم
ربنا ينجينا من غتوت وشره

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ماحدّش يتكلم معايا...

ولا يسألني ما بتمضيش لي؟

أنا مضيت النهاردا... امبارح...

يعني امبارح... مضيت النهاردا...

واضحة أهه... حتى مش عايزة شرح لا تتلخبط.

وجع في لخابيطكوا.

مرجع الفوضى الخلاقة في الأمم المتحدة وقهوة "حرنكش" :

غتوت*

----------


## the_chemist

يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
مفيش حد يوقع بعد غتوت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم
> مفيش حد يوقع بعد غتوت


*مفقوسة...

طبعاً دا مش من باب التوقير والاحترام... دي مؤامرة...

انت فاكر انك حتدبسني علشان أوقع انا بدل كووووووووول الناس... مش كدا؟

عايش في الوهم انت...

يا بني... أنا توقيعي -أساساً- بيجيب ريحة وحشة...

فالناس مستعدين يمضوا بدالي هنا، وفي كشوفات التجنيد... ومعسكرات تعمير الجانب المظلم من القمر...

بس ما اوريهمش وشي.

انما الرد طبعاً... نيفررررررررر

حاجي، وحاوقع، وحاشوف لكم توقيع بيعمل ريحة وحشة، وتلوث سمعي في نفس الوقت...

وجع في مؤامراتكوا.

غتوت الغتاتة الخالصة النقية:

غتوت.*

----------


## the_chemist

تلوث سمعى وتلوث بصري وريحة وحشة في نفس ذات الوقت
ودى بالذات وآه من بالذات دى جمع مفيش منه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> تلوث سمعى وتلوث بصري وريحة وحشة في نفس ذات الوقت
> ودى بالذات وآه من بالذات دى جمع مفيش منه


*تلوث بصري فين بقااااااااااااااااااا؟

دا انا حتى مخبي صورتي وحاطط لكم صورة كدا وكدا...

أهه انت دايماً كدا يا كيميائي...

من يومك ظالمني، ومكسر مقاديفي، وبتتبلّى عليّ...

(وللحبكة الدرامية فقط: طلقني... طلقني... طلقني)

يا كبدي عليك يا غتوت... إهئ إهئ.

وجع في تلوثاتكوا.

ضحية الكيميائي الأزلية الغلبان الطيب المسكين (بس برضه حييجي يغتت على خلق الله):

غتوت.*

----------


## nariman

حضور من الموبايل والنت مجنني

سلامنا للأخ الكريم غتوت هههههههههههههههه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسجيل حضور

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> حضور من الموبايل والنت مجنني
> 
> سلامنا للأخ الكريم غتوت هههههههههههههههه


*غتوت لا يتلقى سلامات بالموبايل

هو أساساً آخر تكنولوجيا يعرفها... استعمال الحنفية ام خلاط... دهدي.

خدي سلامك خرطيه للوز...

وجع في حنفياتكوا.

غتوت

ملحوظة: عندكوا وز؟ طب "خدي" حتة... وهاتي بقية الوزة، وامضي بدالي وانتي جاية... بالمرة يعني.*

----------


## the_chemist

مساااء الخيرات
مضيت وغتوت نايم

----------


## drmustafa

حضور

Sent from my TECNO W4 using Tapatalk

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جايب لكم بسبوسة
كل واحد يمضي علي خارطة
مساء الفل يا غتوت ، توت توت أنت مالكشي غير النبوت وأهي علقة تفوت ولا حد يموت

----------


## the_chemist

بسبوسة هنا في مونتى
ليه منين إزاى
طيب أوقع علي خارطتين واحدة لي والتانية ليه برضوا نيابة عن غتوت

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الرد بالدور كدا...

أولاً:*



> حضور
> Sent from my TECNO W4 using Tapatalk


*جاي بإيده فاضية
اصبروا عليه... بس "دحلبوه".

ثانياً:*



> جايب لكم بسبوسة
> كل واحد يمضي علي خارطة
> مساء الفل يا غتوت ، توت توت أنت مالكشي غير النبوت وأهي علقة تفوت ولا حد يموت


*غتوت... نبوت... يموت... دا سجع؟
ماشي
لكن اني أفوّت البسبوسة...
ياخي... إننناه (على رأي خالدة الذكر بنت شهريار)

ثالثاً:*



> بسبوسة هنا في مونتى
> ليه منين إزاى
> طيب أوقع علي خارطتين واحدة لي والتانية ليه برضوا نيابة عن غتوت


*ياكشي توقع على 100 خارطة... ولا حتطول ولا فتفوتة...
أنا جاي ومعايا "سنكوح المهيطل"، و"باتعة الكتعة"، و"جرحوش ما كانكا"... ولاد اخواتي...
بسبوسة يا عيال... (وهي شيء يؤكل مش يتلبس فوق الشراب يا عيلة جعانين)...
هجووووووووووووم.

وجع في شراباتكوا:
غتوت.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اللي مش عاجباه البسبوسة ن جايب له كنافة بالقشطة والمكسرات
 قسموها علي بعضكم بالعدل وبالهنا والشفا

----------


## the_chemist

صباحكم فل ومساءكم عندليب 
بس المود مش متظبط

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إيه دا؟

دا انا باوقع بالتلات ردود في يوم واحد... 

لاااااااااا

دول يتحسبوا 4-5 توقيعات على الأقل...

دا غير توقيع النهاردا المزدوج...

أنا بالمعدل دا حاوصل اني أطالب بتخصيص مساحة ليّ في الدفتر...
وأحط عليها حدود، وجمارك، ورسم دخول، ورسم مغادرة، وما بينهما...
وحاصدر طوابع دمغة تخليداً لذكرى طائر "الدودو" المنقرض... أهه كدا بقى... غتاتة.
**
نيجي بقى للمهم...*




> اللي مش عاجباه البسبوسة ن جايب له كنافة بالقشطة والمكسرات
>  قسموها علي بعضكم بالعدل وبالهنا والشفا


*
أنا... -لأني صفاتي الأساسية هي الرحمة والعدل زي ما انتوا عارفين- موافق طبعا...

فأنا... "حاضحي" وآخد الكنافة باللي فيها...

وأنا...حاسيب للناس... الهنا... والشفا...

يا حنين يا... أنا.*




> صباحكم فل ومساءكم عندليب 
> بس المود مش متظبط


*سلامة مودك يا أبو أمنية...

أقول لك... خد لك "شمة" من كنافة أ. سيد... دي حلوة قوي...

بس تستنى بعد ما أكون خلصتها... وابقى شم الطبق.

وجع في أطباقكوا:
غتوت.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *إيه دا؟
> 
> دا انا باوقع بالتلات ردود في يوم واحد... 
> 
> لاااااااااا
> 
> دول يتحسبوا 4-5 توقيعات على الأقل...
> 
> دا غير توقيع النهاردا المزدوج...
> ...


غتوت كمع في الكنافة
طيب الزلابية كلها لأبو آمنية https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMsWkQzmo_Q
يار تعجبك البقلاوة وبالهنا والشفا علي فكرة دي من قناتي للطهي

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيد جعيتم
					

غتوت طمع في الكنافة
طيب الزلابية كلها لأبو آمنية







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيد جعيتم
					

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMsWkQzmo_Q
يارب تعجبك البقلاوة وبالهنا والشفا علي فكرة دي من قناتي للطهي




طمع؟... أنا؟.. طب دا كلام؟

يا راجل دا انت كلك علم ومفهومية...

دا انا باكلهالكوا لا تبات وتحمض...

حماية للثروة الوطنية يعني...

أمّا الزلابية بقى... فأهه أبو أمنية ما جاش...

لايمني عليها أحفظها له من السرقة، والحرائق، وعواصف التسونامي.

وأخيرا... حاختم بالبقلاوة... ولو إنه كان يصح تجيب لنا حرجة "حرشة" ناكلها في النص... عشان تفتح نفسنا يعني...

امال ناكل بنفس مصدودة؟

وللا أقول لك... مصدودة مصدودة... دي هي دي الطفاسة على أصولها...

ثم مش مهم انها من قناتك للطهي... من قناة بنما... من قناة استاكيوس... أنا مالي... هااااااات كدا.

وجع في قنواتكوا:
غتوت.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مين بيحب المشبك الدمياطى؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

شوف يا عمنا الكبير وأستاذنا إيمن بيه رشدي الأكيل
أنا جايب لك من قناتي للطهي سابليه
كله ليك


 




 بالهنا والشفاhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq3giv4ofuw

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> مين بيحب المشبك الدمياطى؟


*

بتقول مشبك؟... ودمياطي!!!!!!!!

يبقى معناه إيه سؤالك العجيب دا؟

ثم لازمته إيه أساسا؟

هو مش بيتتاكل؟

ناولني.
*



> شوف يا عمنا الكبير وأستاذنا إيمن بيه رشدي الأكيل
> أنا جايب لك من قناتي للطهي سابليه
> كله ليك
>  
>  بالهنا والشفاhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq3giv4ofuw


أولاً... "أيمن" ماعادش أكيل لأسباب السن، والصحة وكدا...
فانا بانوب عنه... جدعنة وشهامة مني يعني...
والأجر والثواب عند الله.

ثانياً... طبعاً كله ليّا... لا والله... كأنه ممكن يكون فيه -تحت أي ظروف- أي احتمال تاني.

ثالثاً... بحكم ان حضرتك المثقف اللي فينا... فبعد ما أخلص أكل... ابقى اشرح لي...
هو "ساب" ليه؟ ها؟

وجع في احتمالاتكوا:
غتوت.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *
> 
> بتقول مشبك؟... ودمياطي!!!!!!!!
> 
> يبقى معناه إيه سؤالك العجيب دا؟
> 
> ثم لازمته إيه أساسا؟
> 
> هو مش بيتتاكل؟
> ...


ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية
قبل المشبك الدمياطي والبسبوسة والكنافة والسبليه خد لك قرص هضم وقرص حموضن
كلنا في الهوا سوا
أنا شاطر في الحلويات وخلافه بس بطني عصياني ، خلينا قي البطاطا
ومدام السبليه ساب عندك ممكن أهديك صحن بصارة وفحلين بصل حاجة خفيفة علي المعده
دمت بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> أهديك صحن بصارة وفحلين بصل حاجة خفيفة علي المعده
> دمت بخير


يا عمنا أنت عاوزة يتفجع أكتر
وبتقول له سابليه
يعنى ايه صحيح سابلييه ده وبييجى من عند أنهى صيدلي

----------


## anupes

حضرت اليوم وسمعت اخبار تزعل عن ناس كتير رحلت
ربنا يحسن خواتيمنا ويرحم اموات المسلمين

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية
> قبل المشبك الدمياطي والبسبوسة والكنافة والسبليه خد لك قرص هضم وقرص حموضن
> كلنا في الهوا سوا
> أنا شاطر في الحلويات وخلافه بس بطني عصياني ، خلينا قي البطاطا
> ومدام السبليه ساب عندك ممكن أهديك صحن بصارة وفحلين بصل حاجة خفيفة علي المعده
> دمت بخير


*آخد إيه؟ قرص هضم؟... طب ليييييييييه؟
ماتخلليه قاعد وانشالله ما اتهضم.
انا ما باصدق املاها... عايزني أهضم عشان تفضى؟
عالم مبتدئة في الغتاتة صحيح...
هات يا راجل البصارة، وشوف لنا حزمتين جرجير مع البصل، خللينا نفتح نفسنا قبل الفطار.*




> يا عمنا أنت عاوزة يتفجع أكتر
> وبتقول له سابليه
> يعنى ايه صحيح سابلييه ده وبييجى من عند أنهى صيدلي


*أيها البريء الساذج...
غتوت... لا يمكن ينفجع أكتر لا بالـ"ساب-ليه؟" ولا بالـ "ساب- عشان ايه؟"...
ففجعته... تتزايد بشكل طبيعي يومياً...
لتكون دايماً... أكتر... فأكتر... فأكتر...
(تيمة إعلان حلوة دي... "إنفجع أكترررررررر"... ههههه)

وجع في مفاجيعكوا (إنتوا مش أنا)
غتوت.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أنا... جيت...
مالقيتش أكل...
مشيت...
بس.

وجع في بساسيسكوا (جمع "بس"):
غتوت.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*إيه دا؟

أنا ما مضيتش امبارح ليه؟ ها؟

حد يفهمني؟

نسيت مثلاً؟... اشمعنى؟... بانسى آكل؟ بانسى انام؟

ما معاييش قلم مثلاً؟... ما ابصم، شالله بصباع رجلي... حد داريان؟

مشغول قوي يعني؟... في إيه اسم الله؟... دا انا حتى ما غتتش على جنس مخلوق امبارح...

امال إيه بقى حجتي اني مامضيتش؟ ها؟

دلع مايص، وتسيب ماسخ.

محروم من التوقيع يومين... علشان اتعلم.

وجع في مياصتي:
غتوت.*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أنا مش جاي أمضي...

أنا محروم من الإمضا يومين من امبارح...

أنا جاي آكل...

هاااااااا؟

فييييييييييين؟

مافيش؟

ماشي... أطلع انا سندوتش الملوخية اللي في عبي... وبألف هنا وشفا عليّ.

بحلقولي براحتكوا وانا باكل... بس...
ولا لحسة... بعينكوا.

**وجع في لحاويسكوا:
غتوت.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أول توقيع حضور فى السيرفر الجديد  ::

----------


## سيد جعيتم

بداية أرحب بالأبن مظلوم
والأبن أحمد ناصر
راجع لكم
بس النهاردة أكتفي بالتوقيع
يعني أوقع بينكم
سيبك يا ابو أمنيه من السبليه خليك في الكوكيز ، وأوعي تدي عمنا إيمن أي حته لأنه تخصص بصاره ، ولأنه لهط الصحن كله وما عملش حسابك ولو في لقمه
بحبكم في الله ، دمتم بخير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> أول توقيع حضور فى السيرفر الجديد


*حاف كدا؟
لا القديم كان بيملا بطننا...
رجعوهولنا تاني...*




> بداية أرحب بالأبن مظلوم
> والأبن أحمد ناصر
> راجع لكم
> بس النهاردة أكتفي بالتوقيع
> يعني أوقع بينكم
> سيبك يا ابو أمنيه من السبليه خليك في الكوكيز ، وأوعي تدي عمنا إيمن أي حته لأنه تخصص بصاره ، ولأنه لهط الصحن كله وما عملش حسابك ولو في لقمه
> بحبكم في الله ، دمتم بخير


*توقع بين مين يا عم؟
ما تتكلم على قدك...
سيادتك ماعندكش ابسط مؤهلات التوقيع أساسا...
دا انت لو يوم خدتك الجلالة، وجربت بس تسخن الأمور بين اتنين بيتخانقوا فعلا...
حتنتهي الأمور انك... حتصلح بينهم...
روح لحالك يا عم... روح... قال يوقع بيننا قال...
هزلت والله.

وبعدين مين قال ان ابو أمنية حيدي "أيمن" حاجة؟
هو أساسا مش حيلحق لنفسه ولا فتفوتة...
امال انا باعمل ايه؟
وغلاوتك أغمس البصارة بالسبليه بتاعك...
ولو فيه بصل بعسل النحل... شغال برضه...

يا "سيد" باشا... للطفاسة أصول، وخبايا ما يعرفهاش اللي زيك...
إنت عليك تجيب... وتسيب الخبراء (أنا) يتصرفوا.

وجع في طفاستكوا:
غتوت.*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

خلاص يا سيدنا عرفنا إنك حجزت كل الغتاتيت جوه غتوتك
عموماً مش خسارة فيك صحن البصارة بالهنا والشفا ، بس ما تمدش إيدك علي صحن العدس الدنيا برد وعايزين ندفا 
علي رأي الفاجومي
توت حاوي سبع مرات 
لعبة جديدة يا حضرات
دق الفول ويا الكرات
شخبط لخبط حط الزيت
ها تلقي عجينة
عجينة متينة

مين عارفها ؟

----------


## the_chemist

> بداية أرحب بالأبن مظلوم
> والأبن أحمد ناصر
> راجع لكم
> بس النهاردة أكتفي بالتوقيع
> يعني أوقع بينكم
> سيبك يا ابو أمنيه من السبليه خليك في الكوكيز ، وأوعي تدي عمنا إيمن أي حته لأنه تخصص بصاره ، ولأنه لهط الصحن كله وما عملش حسابك ولو في لقمه
> بحبكم في الله ، دمتم بخير


أهم حاجة فيك طيبتك يا حاج سيد
غتوت قاعد بين أى إتنين بيشقط كل شئ بيمر في الهواء
أو الماء
أو في جوف الأرض
يا راجل دا أنا كنت قاعد مع نفسي لقيته قاعد بينى وبينها
ويجعله عامر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أهم حاجة فيك طيبتك يا حاج سيد
> غتوت قاعد بين أى إتنين بيشقط كل شئ بيمر في الهواء
> أو الماء
> أو في جوف الأرض
> يا راجل دا أنا كنت قاعد مع نفسي لقيته قاعد بينى وبينها
> ويجعله عامر


مرحباً بأبو أمنية
أكيد أنت عارف غتوت كويس 
أمبارح كان راكب موتوسيكل ورا واحد واتخانق معاه عايز يقعد جنب الشباك
مساؤك طيب

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*تعالو لي كدا بالدور واحد واحد...

بس وسعوا علشان فيه حريم ساعات بتيجي هنا...
*



> خلاص يا سيدنا عرفنا إنك حجزت كل الغتاتيت جوه غتوتك
> عموماً مش خسارة فيك صحن البصارة بالهنا والشفا ، بس ما تمدش إيدك علي صحن العدس الدنيا برد وعايزين ندفا 
> علي رأي الفاجومي
> توت حاوي سبع مرات 
> لعبة جديدة يا حضرات
> دق الفول ويا الكرات
> شخبط لخبط حط الزيت
> ها تلقي عجينة
> عجينة متينة
> مين عارفها ؟


*الفاجومي، والشيخ إمام عيسى -رحمهما الله- كانوا بييجوا هندسة عين شمس يعملوا حفلات... بشنطهم في إيديهم...
يطلعوا من الحفلة... يلاقو البوكس مستنيهم من الصبح على باب الكلية...
تقولوا بقى مين الي كان بيسلي الظباط اللي في البوكس على ما الحفلة تخلاااااااااااااااص؟
طول عمري ... خدوم.
*




> أهم حاجة فيك طيبتك يا حاج سيد
> غتوت قاعد بين أى إتنين بيشقط كل شئ بيمر في الهواء
> أو الماء
> أو في جوف الأرض
> يا راجل دا أنا كنت قاعد مع نفسي لقيته قاعد بينى وبينها
> ويجعله عامر


*ماء... هواء... جوف الأرض... صح كدا...
انا كمان بادعي ربنا يوفق الأطباء ويكتشفو لي طريقة أشقط بيها ما يمر في الشرايين، والأوردة في جسم أي إنسان...
إيه؟... حتبصوا لي في دي كمان؟
دا انا حيا الله باسعى على رزقي... نفوس مفجوعة صحيح.*




> مرحباً بأبو أمنية
> أكيد أنت عارف غتوت كويس 
> أمبارح كان راكب موتوسيكل ورا واحد واتخانق معاه عايز يقعد جنب الشباك
> مساؤك طيب


*ما حصلش...
أنا اتخانقت علشان ما كانش عايز يقعدني على سور البلكونة.
بطلوا تجيبوا معلومات مضروبة بقى.

وجع في أسواركوا:
غتوت.*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *تعالو لي كدا بالدور واحد واحد...
> 
> بس وسعوا علشان فيه حريم ساعات بتيجي هنا...
> *
> 
> *الفاجومي، والشيخ إمام عيسى -رحمهما الله- كانوا بييجوا هندسة عين شمس يعملوا حفلات... بشنطهم في إيديهم...
> يطلعوا من الحفلة... يلاقو البوكس مستنيهم من الصبح على باب الكلية...
> تقولوا بقى مين الي كان بيسلي الظباط اللي في البوكس على ما الحفلة تخلاااااااااااااااص؟
> طول عمري ... خدوم.
> ...


أه يا استاذنا فكرتني بحفلات الفاجومي والشيخ إمام في الجامعة كان الفاجومي يرتجل والشيخ إمام يلحن فوراً وبعد الحفلة كنت أقفز من السور بالمناطق الخلفيه للجامعة فلا يصح أن يضبط من ينتمي للقوات المسلحة في مثل تلك الحفلات الماجنة من وجهة نظر الحكومة ، وقد حضرت قعدات المزاج في حوش أدم وفيها قيل أحلي كلام مثل :
الشارع ايم تحت جناح الليل همدان
وعيون النور تعبانه بتنعس ع العمدان

وكان فيه أشعار حلوه قوي بس عيب إنها تنكتب هنا
بس أنا دلوقتي عرفت مين العين الحمرا اللي كانت بتبعنا للحكومة وبتقبض الثمن نص كباب من عند أبو شقرا

وخليك قاعد في الهوا علي سور البلكونه يمكن الهوا يشتد ويثور وأنت عارف باقي الأمنية اللي بتمناها لك أنا وأبو أمنية
غتوت صحيح بس لذيذ

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> 


رد يا سيدنا علي الستاذ

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> إعلان محذوف بواسطة الإدارة


السلام عليكم
هذا إعلان.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بداية أرحب بالأبن مظلوم
> والأبن أحمد ناصر
> راجع لكم
> بس النهاردة أكتفي بالتوقيع
> يعني أوقع بينكم
> سيبك يا ابو أمنيه من السبليه خليك في الكوكيز ، وأوعي تدي عمنا إيمن أي حته لأنه تخصص بصاره ، ولأنه لهط الصحن كله وما عملش حسابك ولو في لقمه
> بحبكم في الله ، دمتم بخير


أهلا بحضرتك يا أستاذ سيد
 :: 



> السلام عليكم
> هذا إعلان.


شكرا لحضرتك على التنبيه
 :f:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> 


*يحنن.
*



> وخليك قاعد في الهوا علي سور البلكونه يمكن الهوا يشتد ويثور وأنت عارف باقي الأمنية اللي بتمناها لك أنا وأبو أمنية
> غتوت صحيح بس لذيذ


*أللا بصحييييييييييح
سيادتك جاي النهاردا بإيدك فاضيه يعني!
مش تجيب حاجة لأخوك "أبو أمنية"؟
طب آخد انا منه إيه دلوقتي؟
خلليك ماشي على "سيستمنا" امال
انا تعبت على ما رستأته.*




> رد يا سيدنا علي الستاذ


*هههههههههههه
أضحك الله سنك يا أستاذنا...
ارد على مين؟
دي عالم غلبانه قوي...
دا بدايته انه بيقول "شوية"...
والغتاتة ما تجيش شوية أبدا... تيجي بالزوفة... زي التسونامي كدا
ثم بقى فيه في الدنيا حد عايز يغتت يقوم يحط صورته وهو بيرقص؟
بيغتت دا وللا بيسلي المتفرجين؟
بالك انت انا لو عملت برنامج...
حاقعد قدام الكاميرا ساعة بحالها متنح ومبحلق للمتفرج...
مع فاصل واحد... تسع دقايق... بدون أي تسجيل فيهم... التليفيزيون بس يفضل يقول: وشششششششششش*




> أهلا بحضرتك يا أستاذ سيد
> 
> 
> شكرا لحضرتك على التنبيه


*العفو يا سيدي
فين حسنة عرقنا؟
دهدي.

وجع في تليفيزيوناتكوا
غتوت.*

----------


## ابن البلد

صباح الخير عليكم جميعا 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صباح النور يا ابن البلد
شوف يا سيد غتوت ن أنا النهارده بالفعل متغدي فتة عدس وجنبها صحن عدس شوربة وبصل أخضر وكبس علي معدتي ، إيه فين إيام الكفيار والرز والخضار ، عموماً أنا جيت النهاردة وفي إيدي حزمة ورد ليك بعد ما زغللت عينك بالبصل .
دمتم بخير

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> صباح الخير عليكم جميعا


*أهلا وسهلا... مرحبا... ... ... ... لكن هنا "نو" طبطبة.
فين حق المستوظفين اللي هنا؟
أكيد مخبيه... صح؟
طب افتح إيدك المقفولة دي كدا...
وما تخافش... ثق في عدالة غتوت...
أنا حادي كوووووووووووول الناس هنا حتة... يشموها...
*



> صباح النور يا ابن البلد
> شوف يا سيد غتوت ن أنا النهارده بالفعل متغدي فتة عدس وجنبها صحن عدس شوربة وبصل أخضر وكبس علي معدتي ، إيه فين إيام الكفيار والرز والخضار ، عموماً أنا جيت النهاردة وفي إيدي حزمة ورد ليك بعد ما زغللت عينك بالبصل .
> دمتم بخير


حزمة ورد؟
هات... أهه يتعمل مربى...
شوف لنا بقى شوية سكر علشان تكمل جميلك.

وجع في حزمكوا:
غتوت.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

غتوت عايز له سكر
ومنين أجيب له سكر
باب الحكومة مسكر
حبسوني وحبسوه

----------


## the_chemist

> مرحباً بأبو أمنية
> أكيد أنت عارف غتوت كويس 
> أمبارح كان راكب موتوسيكل ورا واحد واتخانق معاه عايز يقعد جنب الشباك
> مساؤك طيب


مساؤك جميل يا أستاذ سيد
ده أول إمبارح كان ماش مع نفسه ومصمم يمشي في النص

----------


## the_chemist

> باب الحكومة مسكر


هتخليه كده يروح يقف أمام باب الحكومة ويلحس فيه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> هتخليه كده يروح يقف أمام باب الحكومة ويلحس فيه


أ*فهم من كده يا أبو أمنيه إن غتوت هو اللي يا قالت له خبط بالعق علي الباب ، قام خبط بدماغه
تصدق يا غتوت ... بحبك والله
دمتم بخير*

----------


## اليمامة

تسجيل حضور

----------


## R17E

مررت من هنا ... و كأني مررت علي الديار ديار ليلي

----------

